# Sister wives



## Ladybug09

Talk about a hot mess.

My question is: How come the women are never allowed to have another mate involved????

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-WIVES-Inside-family-American-polygamist.html

*Sneak peek: Inside the family of an American polygamist*


By Sophie Forbes
Last updated at 11:29 AM on 24th September 2010


Comments (2) 
Videos 
Add to My Stories 
It's the new US reality TV show that is sure to set plenty of tongues wagging right across America.

Sister Wives explores the life of Kody, Meri, Janelle and Christine - a husband and his three wives who live together with their combined 13 children - a real life 'Big Love.'
The 'integrated family' reveal the inner workings of their unconventional family structure as they attempt to live a normal family life in a society so heavily opposed to their belief system. 

*Scroll down to see the video...*



i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/23/article-0-0B5326B5000005DC-177_472x306.jpg Sister Wives: Kody with his three wives Christine (left), Meri (middle) and Janelle (right)


In the show's preview clips on the network website, Kody attempts to explain what it is like living the way they do.
'We are a fundamentalist Mormon family,' he said in his first initial interview, attempting to distinguish between the different sects of the religion.


i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/23/article-0-0B530CDA000005DC-989_472x314.jpg Wife Number One: Meri is 39-years old and has one daughter



i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/23/article-0-0B530CE6000005DC-892_472x320.jpg Wife Number Two: Janelle is 40-years old and has six children



i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/23/article-0-0B530CEA000005DC-401_472x311.jpg Wife Number Three: Christine is 37-years old and has five children with another on the way


'Not an LDS (Latter Day Saints) or Mormon family - they stopped practicing polygamy over 120 years ago. Big difference between us and them kind of like the difference between Catholics and Protestants.' 
The father-of-thirteen, who married his first wife 20 years ago, then went on to discuss how hard it is to tell people the truth about his life.

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/24/article-1314685-0B5326B1000005DC-164_468x343.jpg Homework: Christine helps one of her children with their studies



i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/24/article-1314685-0B530CBE000005DC-421_468x329.jpg Making memories: Some of the Brown children leave their hand and and footprints in cement in the back garden

'Over the years i have tried to be fairly open with people as i get to know them better,' Kody said.
'Sometimes when you don't know a person that well or if you were concerned about potential prejudices, even amongst friends, you are very cautious about how you share what you believe in and your lifestyle.'

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/24/article-1314685-0B530C9A000005DC-798_468x384.jpg Big love, big hair: Kody and his three wives pose for a portrait back in the Eighties



i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/24/article-1314685-0B530C9E000005DC-64_468x338.jpg Holiday snap: Kodi and the ladies look happy and relaxed in each other's company


Despite the worry Kody claims to have had few problems in the workplace. 

'In the past my employers have been fairly cool,' he states. 

But their 'coolness' didn't necessarily put the father at ease - leading to major problems for the family.

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/24/article-1314685-0B530CC6000005DC-220_468x366.jpg Festive fun: Some of the Brown children pose in their pyjamas on one Christmas Day



i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/24/article-1314685-0B530CEF000005DC-979_468x286.jpg Decision time: Kody holds a family meeting in the kitchen

'I was kind of spooked when I went to a new employer so I didn't put all my children on the insurance so that it didn't throw me out the closet and potentially put some problems on the job that i love.' 

*More...*


Why women fall for men who look like their father... and other astonishing secrets of the science of attraction
Gordon Ramsay looks down on everyone - in his fiery return to Hell's Kitchen
His daughter then needed emergency surgery to remove her appendix and Kody had to pay thousands of dollars for her treatment.

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2010/09/23/article-0-0B530CCA000005DC-963_472x336.jpg Big Love: The family has 13 children in total with three more soon to join


'It basically cost me a years wages because I was scared,' he admitted.
'That was the last decision that I ever made out of fear. Now I want to be free to be who I am.'

The show premieres on TLC on Sunday 26th September.
The first season will also include the addition of a fourth wife to the family, 31-year-old Robyn who has three children from a previous marriage. 





Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...family-American-polygamist.html#ixzz10So8TZfl


----------



## cjy

I will not have any interest in watching this, for SURE!!!! Hot mess is right!


----------



## FullyLoaded

> My question is: How come the women are never allowed to have another mate involved????



That is the biggest problem I have with these setups- they all reek of sexism. If the choice was equal for either gender, I wouldn't be so annoyed with it all. Although I can't imagine ever wanting to have to deal with more than one husband. Ugh!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I always think that women in these kind of relationships have some deep rooted low self esteem issues.


----------



## sexycombover

I saw the commercial for this and found it highly disturbing. I also think it's kind of glorifying this type of thing, kind of. I dunno. I guess I shouldn't say until I watch the show, but I don't think I will. It makes me too uncomfortable.


----------



## aklein

This is totally fake right?
I mean they have to be actors.  It's just too crazy.


----------



## natalie78

I find this stuff fascinating.  The concept of plural marriage seems so strange, but yet, it happens.  I'll probably watch a couple of episodes.

This isn't the first show about plural marriage.  I don't remember the name of the show, but I think it was on A&E.  The guy had three wives and he had children with each of them.  They had a big farm and they were completely broke.  They were going to loose their farm, but the man went out and found a fourth wife (who happened to be wealthy).  She didn't get along with two of the other wives and he acted a douche towards her.  I think the show only went on for a few episodes.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I just viewed the video in the link and even though I don't watch any of the other tlc reality shows ... I'll probably watch this one. It's a somewhat fascinating to me.

Plus, he's bringing a new wife into the chaos?! If he runs for a political office, has a fantastically outrageous mother, or if one of the sons start to hit on one of his mothers, I'll be hooked.


----------



## Swanky

I'll totally watch, LOL! This totally fascinates me, I LOVE Big Love!


----------



## AECornell

I wonder why it's so "disturbing" and "wrong" to some people. I mean, people have the right to love whoever they want, and if it's more than one person at the same time, so be it. It's their choice. I think a lot of people have a problem with it because of religious aspects, which to me is the least of the reasons why it should be.

I do agree that it is totally sexist. If a woman had three husbands, people would have all kinds of other opinions about it, but because it's a man, there really are only a few reasons why people don't like it.


----------



## gators

> I'll totally watch, LOL! This totally fascinates me, I LOVE Big Love!



Me too! LOL


----------



## frostee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'll totally watch, LOL! This totally fascinates me, I LOVE Big Love!



Me too! I LOVED that show so much and never missed a show from any season 




AECornell said:


> I wonder why it's so "disturbing" and "wrong" to some people. I mean, people have the right to love whoever they want, and if it's more than one person at the same time, so be it. It's their choice. I think a lot of people have a problem with it because of religious aspects, which to me is the least of the reasons why it should be.
> 
> I do agree that it is totally sexist. If a woman had three husbands, people would have all kinds of other opinions about it, but because it's a man, there really are only a few reasons why people don't like it.




Totally agree.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'll totally watch, LOL! This totally fascinates me, I LOVE Big Love!



Me too! This will be a great show to watch until Big Love returns.


----------



## HauteMama

AECornell said:


> I wonder why it's so "disturbing" and "wrong" to some people. I mean, people have the right to love whoever they want, and if it's more than one person at the same time, so be it. It's their choice. I think a lot of people have a problem with it because of religious aspects, which to me is the least of the reasons why it should be.
> 
> I do agree that it is totally sexist. If a woman had three husbands, people would have all kinds of other opinions about it, but because it's a man, there really are only a few reasons why people don't like it.


 
Actually, it is usually people who practice polygamy who use religion as a justification. It is very rare (although it does happen) to see people advocate polygamy who are not fundamentalist Mormon. It is sexist because of the religious aspect that doesn't allow plural husbands for women. It seems that religion is really at the heart of the matter, so it cannot be dismissed.

It is unfortunate, however, that in most cases of polygamy the man who feels entitled to multiple wives and countless children cannot support them. I wouldn't feel it was anyone's business whether someone wanted multiple wives (or husbands, for that matter) as long as the children were adequately provided for. But in most cases, the non-legally married wives are on public assistance and the boys in families are driven out of the community because otherwise there wouldn't be enough women for the other men. It seems there are a host of social ills associated with polygamy in the way it is usually practiced.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ugh...the last thing I would want is another husband to take care of. But a couple more wives to pick up the slack when I need a snow day....hmmmmm  

j/k....
I love Big Love though!!


----------



## iamsmilin

CobaltBlu said:


> ugh...the last thing I would want is another husband to take care of. But a couple more wives to pick up the slack when I need a snow day....hmmmmm
> 
> j/k....
> I love Big Love though!!



Lol! I never thought of it that way. I often joke with the hubby that I wouldn't mind a second wife to cook and clean!


----------



## DamierLover

This guy reminds me of *David Koresh*...and  that is *not *good.


----------



## madamefifi

I thought polygamy is illegal...? So....how can they be making a "reality" TV show about it? Isn't that kind of like making a reality show about a meth lab and the drug addicts who run it? Kind of irresponsible, IMO.

I think the biggest objection to polygamy, as it is precticed by the hardcore fundalmentalist Mormons, is that the "wives" are often married off _very_ young to considerably older men and they have no say in the matter, which seems like pedophilia disguised as religion to me.


----------



## FullyLoaded

He is only married to one woman. Therefore it isn't illegal.


----------



## kcf68

TLC ran a series years ago about a guy in Texas that had several wives and they wanted to add another wife but there was too much drama from the existing wives so they booted her out.   I can't remember what that series was???


----------



## Nishi621

It's not really polygamy because he is only married to one wife, he technically lives with the others out of wedlock. And he is not an old geezer with underage girls, they all seem to be about hsi age. So, technically nothing illegal is going on here, kinky maybe, but not illegal.


----------



## natalie78

kcf68 said:


> TLC ran a series years ago about a guy in Texas that had several wives and they wanted to add another wife but there was too much drama from the existing wives so they booted her out. I can't remember what that series was???


It was TLC?  I thought it was A&E...I can't remember the name of the show.  That guy was a complete douche in the way he treated his wives.  The one he was trying to add had money and conveniently enough, no one had a problem with her until she had already gotten them out of debt.  

At least this guys appears to really love his entire family.  I am really interested in watching.


----------



## caitlin1214

madamefifi said:


> I think the biggest objection to polygamy, as it is precticed by the hardcore fundalmentalist Mormons, is that *the "wives" are often married off very young to considerably older men and they have no say in the matter, which seems like pedophilia disguised as religion to me*.


 That I would have a huge problem with. 


The people in Sister Wives are all consenting adults and they all seem happy, so while that's not how I roll, I don't judge.


I'll probably check this show out. I watch Big Love. This seems to be a real life version of Big Love.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I liked it, a lot.  

the approach to telling the family story was totally different from what I expected.  and it will interesting to see if everyone becomes more relaxed and camera-friendly as the episodes progress, right now everyone seems so nervous and not natural. but I liked that, because it seemed much more documentary than reality television.


----------



## Dew Drops

CobaltBlu said:


> ugh...the last thing I would want is another husband to take care of. But a couple more wives to pick up the slack when I need a snow day....hmmmmm
> 
> j/k....
> I love Big Love though!!



Lol!!! 

I'm watching this show now too.   Personally I'm cringing watching it, not for me. 

...  but it's something that happens in my culture/religion and I know when I was a baby my dad took another wife for a brief time, I don't remember the woman but was told that she took care of me for a bit.   

The sad part is that I think she had a kid and my dad does not acknowledge the child.  Sad, sad.

To each his own, but irresponsibility in any form is injustice and wrong.


----------



## Swanky

I watched it whilst doing other things. . . it didn't grip me. I did get sad though thinking of how these children will be treated now that they're "out".


----------



## grace04

I cannot watch this show, just seeing the previews makes my skin crawl.  There is something fundamentally repulsive to me about a man strutting around with all his (usually pregnant) wives, and the women deluding themselves into thinking this is how it should be.  These women have huge self-esteem issues, and the arrogance of that jackhole they're sharing is simply immeasurable.  This is not about religious or cultural issues, it's a display of serious psychological problems.  And I agree with a previous poster - TLC is glorifying the demeaning of these women by airing this program.


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ Hmmm...do you really think these women have self esteem issues? Polygamy is still practiced in many cultures around the world, and while it's not my cup of tea, who am I to cast shade on someone else's culture? Now we ALL know about the FLDS groups that live on communes where the kids are raped and the boys thrown out at 13, and THAT of course is repulsive. However, to paint the entire polygamist community with that same brush seems a little unfair. Th at being said, I didn't particularly care for the way in which this show is being produced. I'd rather SEE the interaction in this family,rather than be TOLD how they feel and what they feel. Talk is cheap, in my book, so I am somewhat skeptical of how truthful this family is being about how "normal" their lives really are. Also, methinks DRAMA will errupt when Papa brings home the new wife. She's younger, prettier, and thinner than the rest of the wives so this WILL NOT go over well. If Papa had been thinking with the right brain he would have seen this coming MILES away.


----------



## kcf68

natalie78 said:


> It was TLC? I thought it was A&E...I can't remember the name of the show. That guy was a complete douche in the way he treated his wives. The one he was trying to add had money and conveniently enough, no one had a problem with her until she had already gotten them out of debt.
> 
> At least this guys appears to really love his entire family. I am really interested in watching.


 
Maybe it was A&E?  That showed how the wives really felt about the new wives coming and alll their jealousy.  I thought it painted a far better view of having multiple wives..


----------



## kcf68

pursefreak17 said:


> ^ hmmm...do you really think these women have self esteem issues? Polygamy is still practiced in many cultures around the world, and while it's not my cup of tea, who am i to cast shade on someone else's culture? Now we all know about the flds groups that live on communes where the kids are raped and the boys thrown out at 13, and that of course is repulsive. However, to paint the entire polygamist community with that same brush seems a little unfair. Th at being said, i didn't particularly care for the way in which this show is being produced. I'd rather see the interaction in this family,rather than be told how they feel and what they feel. Talk is cheap, in my book, so i am somewhat skeptical of how truthful this family is being about how "normal" their lives really are. Also, methinks drama will errupt when papa brings home the new wife. She's younger, prettier, and thinner than the rest of the wives so this will not go over well. If papa had been thinking with the right brain he would have seen this coming miles away.


 
ita!


----------



## DC-Cutie

PurseFreak17 said:


> ^ Hmmm...do you really think these women have self esteem issues? *Polygamy is still practiced in many cultures around the world, *and while it's not my cup of tea, who am I to cast shade on someone else's culture? Now we ALL know about the FLDS groups that live on communes where the kids are raped and the boys thrown out at 13, and THAT of course is repulsive. However, to paint the entire polygamist community with that same brush seems a little unfair. Th at being said, I didn't particularly care for the way in which this show is being produced. I'd rather SEE the interaction in this family,rather than be TOLD how they feel and what they feel. Talk is cheap, in my book, so I am somewhat skeptical of how truthful this family is being about how "normal" their lives really are. Also, methinks DRAMA will errupt when Papa brings home the new wife. She's younger, prettier, and thinner than the rest of the wives so this WILL NOT go over well. If Papa had been thinking with the right brain he would have seen this coming MILES away.


 
but I thought Polygamy involves being married to multiple people.  This guy is only married to one, but has other 'fake wives/girfrliends'.  To me that's even worse, because at least if they're married and something tragic happens, I assume they will be taken care of.  But if they're his girlfriends, the wife will get the bulk of his estate.  The girlfriends will get the short end of the stick, if he hasn't made other provisions.

Either way, I think it's a mess...

ITA, the ish is gonna hit the fan when he brings home a new, younger, more attractive chick!


----------



## Swanky

Aren't they "sealed" though?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Aren't they "sealed" though?


 
what does that mean?


----------



## aklein

EVen if they are 'sealed', the other wives have no legal recourse for themselves or their kids.  Hopefully, he has set up some sort of trust for his other wives and kids.
I didn't watch it.  Is it worth watching when it repeats?

I still cannot believe that this is real.


----------



## Swanky

Sealed is basically having a marriage only recognized by their church, it's their version of commitment since they can't all legally be married.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Sealed is basically having a marriage only recognized by their church, it's their version of commitment since they can't all legally be married.


 
oh, ok! 

Sealed in the eyes of the church is all well good and fine (I guess), but provides no legal standing for other mattes..  Hope he has a good will drawn up.


----------



## Swanky

The ladies definitely don't "win" in these sitch's


----------



## zippie

What is wrong with those women?  OMG I understand that he is just a creepy perv but I wonder what he would say if they wanted a "husband" added to the group?


----------



## DC-Cutie

zippie said:


> What is wrong with those women? OMG I understand that he is just a creepy perv but I wonder what he would say *if they wanted a "husband" added to the group*?


 
I'm sure they'd be shown the door..


----------



## pollinilove

the soon to be new wife is pretty what if he divorces them all for her


----------



## pollinilove

you know what this is the first family that i have seen wear pants . the moms wear jeans and low cut shirts thats cool


----------



## aklein

zippie said:


> What is wrong with those women? OMG I understand that he is just a creepy perv but I wonder what he would say if they wanted a "husband" added to the group?


 
I don't think it would even come up, to be honest.  It's just not in line with The Principle.


----------



## natalie78

What woman in her right mind would want to deal with multiple husbands?


----------



## Daydrmer

I watched the first show and I will probably watch the rest of the season. It's going to be interested with this new woman coming in. I think the first wife is going to be the main one struggling with the new wife. Something about her seems "different" then the rest as well. I think she's struggling with some things.

I personally don't care for the guy because I think his whole reason for being a Fundamentalistic Mormon was just so he could have multiple wives. He wasn't raised in the life like the first and third wife, who I'm personally more sympathetic too because they were and it's what they know. I think it was the best case scenario that all the kids were raised together so having this ready made family with the new wife coming in should be interesting.


----------



## swags

I recorded this last night but haven't watched it yet. Is it a Real Housewives of Polygomy type show? Was it good?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I couldn't stop laughing when they asked one wife how she feels when he takes another into the bedroom for sex "Well gosh darnit they better be!".

Wow his first wife seems very jealous! How has she not snapped after all these years? And she was even raised in a polygimist family so theres proof right there that just because you were raised that way and continued that lifestyle that its not all perfect on the inside because she does seem like she has issues with it to some degree!


----------



## boomie

Sounds like Hugh Hefner, except for the minor detail that he doesn't want to get married and have kids.  Also, his girls aren't allowed to see other men.  Ugh.  How can this situation be seen as "fair?"  To the guys it's a no-brainer I guess.


----------



## Daydrmer

Here's a video of them on the today show. Spoiler sort of if you care to know if the new women did or didn't join the family.

http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/09/27/sister-wives-tlc-polygamy-family-reality-show/


----------



## cindyuwho

I happened upon it last night and watched.  I didn't think he was very father ish to his kids.  I'm not sure they are all his.  Did any of the wives come with kids already?  Any way he seems like he is only after the fun side of having mulitple women and all the work is left to the sisters to do.  Not to mention the oldest son gets his (his moms kids) siblings up for school and cooks their breakfast.  That's really more a parents duty but dad is too busy with the other women 2/3 of the time to help I guess.


----------



## PurseFreak17

cindyuwho said:


> I happened upon it last night and watched.  I didn't think he was very father ish to his kids.  I'm not sure they are all his.  Did any of the wives come with kids already?  Any way he seems like he is only after the fun side of having mulitple women and all the work is left to the sisters to do.  Not to mention the oldest son gets his (his moms kids) siblings up for school and cooks their breakfast.  That's really more a parents duty but dad is too busy with the other women 2/3 of the time to help I guess.



I don't think it's awful or unheard of for the oldest of five to take on some the parenting duties. it comes with being the oldest child in ANY family. He also seemed genuinely happy to do it, and made a fancy breakfast buritto. Everyone has to pitch in in a family. However, the dad can't possibly be a great father to 13 kids. How could he? I think it is very selfish of him to drive four hours each way to "court" the homewrecker, while his wives are left at home to bust their humps with 13 kids. The Dad was putting too much of a smiley face for the cameras for me to believe one word out of his mouth. And yes, the fact that he wasn't raised in this culture makes me think he is after this for the fun of it. He's middle aged and saddled with 3 aging wives. A new younger, and hotter thing would pique any man's interests..."the principal," my foot!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I was disgusted by this show but at the same time fascinated. I probably will continue to watch the entire season. This "lifestyle" is just an attempt to legitimize adultery. You can tell that man is not a real husband to any of those women. Did anyone else notice the superficial way he hugged them? Something just seemed off.


----------



## Mahina

Their story fascinates me.


----------



## poopsie

Pfffftttttt...........what next? Bestiality?


----------



## swags

I watched it. Not sure if I'll continue watching. One of the benefits the wives were saying was that they always have help with the kids. That you can go to a movie and take a break. I kept thinking, but when you return from the movie there are 12 kids there and 2 other women, not to mention the husband roaming around if you can find him.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I don't have a problem with polygamy. I think people should be able to marry whoever, or whatever, they want to marry. It's their lives. Who am I to tell them what they should or shouldn't do marriage-wise? 

To each his own.


----------



## chantal1922

I watched last night. Interesting show and if I remember I will tune in again. I know this lifestyle isn't for me but it seems to work for them. I know this new wife will rock the boat! I am trying to figure out how on earth did he have the time to date another woman with 3 wives and 13 kids!


----------



## natalie78

I just read that he is under investigation for violating the felony polygamy law in Utah.  

I think polygamy is generally very male-centric.  But, I'm not going to judge the people who participate in it.  Whatever makes them happy.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I wouldn't mind having three husbands--each one could meet different needs...:greengrin:


----------



## kcf68

^Sorry that would be too much sex for me!!


----------



## PurseFreak17

kcf68 said:


> ^Sorry that would be too much sex for me!!


 
Lol..me too!!! Could you imagine?!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

Well...one could supply mind-blowing sex, another could provide much needed intellectual stimulation, and the third one could meet the emotional needs...attention and affection, joint therapy sessions...


----------



## iluvmybags

I didn't watch this, but saw just saw this article
http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b202716_sister_wives_family_under_investigation.html?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories

*Sister Wives Family Under Investigation for Bigamy 
*
_Big Love_? Try big trouble.

The Utah family featured in TLC's _Sister Wives_, which debuted Sunday, are being investigated by police forwait for itfelony bigamy, a third-degree felony in the state.

Sister Wives revolves around *Kody Brown*, his three (almost four) spouses*Meri*, *Janelle*, *Christine* and *Robyn*and the brood's 16 kids.

"At the conclusion of the investigation, the evidence will be forwarded to the Utah County Attorney's Office for review and possible prosecution," says Lehi City Police Lt. Darren Paul.

The crime of bigamy is rarely pursued in the state, but officials admit the investigation was spurred by all the hoopla over the show.

Meanwhile, the Brown family has released the following statement.

"We are disappointed in the announcement of an investigation," the family says. "But when we decided to do this show, we knew there would be risks. But for the sake of our family, and most importantly, our kids, we felt it was a risk worth taking."

TLC, meanwhile, is just staying mum and, presumably, enjoying the free publicity.


----------



## iluvmybags

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100928/ap_en_ot/us_sister_wives_investigation

Utah police investigate plural family for bigamy

SALT LAKE CITY &#8211; Police in Utah say they've launched a bigamy investigation into a polygamous family starring in a reality television show.

Lehi police Lt. Darren Paul told the Salt Lake Tribune for a Tuesday report that the investigation was triggered by publicity surrounding the show.

"Sister Wives," premiered Sunday on TLC. It features Kody Brown, a 41-year-old advertising salesman and his four wives.

Bigamy is a third-degree felony in Utah, although it is rarely prosecuted. Under the law, a person can be guilty of bigamy through cohabitation, not just legal marriage contracts.

Polygamy is a legacy of the early Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints. Mormons abandoned the practice in 1890 as a condition of Utah statehood.


----------



## pursemember

while i have no real insight into the mormon religion or culture i do find it highly disturbing how some posters on here think to have the right to call any women who is in a polygamous wedding (i am talking rightfully and legal marriage here) having some sort of issues or troubles or that it is perverted  or for it to be on the same page as "bestiality" etc

if you do not agree with it fine but please do not belittle these women because that shows no respect the only thing that it does show is a lack of understanding of polygamy

again i am not talking about this specific case of mormon polygyny but more about polygamy in general


----------



## k2sealer

I enjoyed the show. I recorded it and watched it yesterday when I got home from work. All the wives and the husband seem like really normal people with normal lives. Except, of course, there being 3 wives and 1 husband.

Months ago I was talking to a couple of friends about the Duggar's show, 19 kids and counting. I have one friend who totally hates the Duggars. I explained that I enjoy watching these shows because, although I wouldn't live like this, I find watching people who are different from me to be fascinating. I even told my friends that if they ever came out with a show about pologamy, I would watch it because it is so different from my life.

I have no issue with pologamy as long as no one is being forced or coerced. It is also a problem if the young boys (teens) are kicked out because they are normal boys and/or are competition for the older men.


----------



## Ladybug09

HermesNewbie said:


> I was disgusted by this show but at the same time fascinated. I probably will continue to watch the entire season. This "lifestyle" is just an attempt to legitimize adultery. You can tell that man is not a real husband to any of those women. Did anyone else notice the superficial way he hugged them? Something just seemed off.


 
My curiosity has me watching too. I don't mind watchig Big Love, as it's fictionalized, but to know that in REALITY, that crap exists, it just blows my mind!

Him driving in the 2 seater sports car was a mess. You have this humongous family, and yet you drive a 2 seater???? To me he is putting on a fake persona. 

I will probably watch again to see about the 4th wife, but this crap disgust me too and I too agree it's a way to legitimize adultry.

I will give the Duggers credit, at least Jim Bob believes in monogomy and has ONE wife!


They are being investigated for bigotry. See below.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/09/28/sister.wives.felony.ppl/index.html?hpt=C2


> http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/09/28/sister.wives.felony.ppl/index.html?hpt=C2
> 
> 
> *(**PEOPLE.com)* -- The stars of TLC's new show "Sister Wives" are under police investigation in Utah for a possible charge of felony bigamy.
> Police in Lehi, Utah, said Monday they began looking into salesman Kody Brown and his four wives before the show premiered Sunday.
> "At the conclusion of the investigation, the evidence will be forwarded to the Utah County Attorney's Office for review and possible prosecution," says Lt. Darren Paul.
> Police acknowledged that publicity over the show's announcement prompted the case. Bigamy is a third-degree felony in Utah but is rarely investigated.
> Brown and his wives Meri, Janelle, Christine and Robyn have 13 children and three stepchildren. They say they will lead a lifestyle that they want, even if it means breaking away from tradition
> "If we raise productive, contributing members of society who are moral and ethical, that's our final goal, whatever their path is," says Janelle, 40, who has six children with Kody.
> See full article at PEOPLE.com.


http://www.cnn.com/2010/SHOWBIZ/TV/09/28/sister.wives.felony.ppl/index.html?hpt=C2


----------



## swags

karmenzsofia said:


> Well...one could supply mind-blowing sex, another could provide much needed intellectual stimulation, and the third one could meet the emotional needs...attention and affection, joint therapy sessions...


 

How bout one to pay the bills, one to do yard work and one to do painting and larger projects around the house?


----------



## karmenzsofia

The bills...I forgot about that. It's probably first on many people's list, but it didn't even occur to me. ush:
Alrighty then, a fourth for the bills and to pay the gardener and the painter.


----------



## natalie78

karmenzsofia said:


> I wouldn't mind having three husbands--each one could meet different needs...:greengrin:


 


kcf68 said:


> ^Sorry that would be too much sex for me!!


 


PurseFreak17 said:


> Lol..me too!!! Could you imagine?!!!


It's not the sex that I'm worried about.  It's three times the socks and shoes to pick up off the floor, three times the laundry, three times the headchaes...so not worth it.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Get the Money One to pay for a maid and cook!


----------



## Ladybug09

D listed's thoughts:
http://www.dlisted.com/node/39028


----------



## PurseFreak17

natalie78 said:


> It's not the sex that I'm worried about.  It's three times the socks and shoes to pick up off the floor, three times the laundry, three times the headchaes...so not worth it.



ITA!!! What is WITH the insane amount of laundry they go through AND the socks and shoes on the floor??!!! I though that was just my PIA fiance! lol


----------



## kcf68

karmenzsofia said:


> Well...one could supply mind-blowing sex, another could provide much needed intellectual stimulation, and the third one could meet the emotional needs...attention and affection, joint therapy sessions...


 
Yah good luck with that one.  I think if they are straight you'd have to have sex with all of them.   The first one sounds straight and the other two sound like wonderful gay guys who make wonderful best buddies!


----------



## nataliam1976

kcf68 said:


> Yah good luck with that one.  I think if they are straight you'd have to have sex with all of them.   The first one sounds straight and the other two sound like wonderful gay guys who make wonderful best buddies!



perfect solution ! some hubbies would be straight and some gay - each doing what they can do best polygamy ftw!


----------



## nataliam1976

Ladybug09 said:


> D listed's thoughts:
> http://www.dlisted.com/node/39028



 I love Michael.


----------



## k2sealer

nataliam1976 said:


> perfect solution ! some hubbies would be straight and some gay - each doing what they can do best polygamy ftw!


 
Except that wouldn't be polygamy, it would be polyandry. Polyandry is practiced in Tibet. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyandry_in_Tibet I saw a National Geographic podcast about this a couple of years ago.

I'm wondering how the Utah law is written because the Husband of this show couldn't be charged with bigamy since the actual meaning of the word is marraige to TWO women. He would have to be charged with polygamy - marraige to many women (or more than 2).

Words and what they REALLY mean. I love it.


----------



## zippie

Ladybug09 said:


> D listed's thoughts:
> http://www.dlisted.com/node/39028


 Farted out


----------



## KathyB

Nishi621 said:


> It's not really polygamy because he is only married to one wife, he technically lives with the others out of wedlock. And he is not an old geezer with underage girls, they all seem to be about hsi age. So, technically nothing illegal is going on here, kinky maybe, but not illegal.


 So, he's married to ONE sister, but the other sisters LIVE there, too and he is also having sex with them?  

He may not be a old geezer with the hots for young women, but he is a letch and the sister he's married to has to be the dumbest woman that ever drew breath to agree with it!


----------



## KathyB

grace04 said:


> I cannot watch this show, just seeing the previews makes my skin crawl. There is something fundamentally repulsive to me about a man strutting around with all his (usually pregnant) wives, and the women deluding themselves into thinking this is how it should be. These women have huge self-esteem issues, and the arrogance of that jackhole they're sharing is simply immeasurable. This is not about religious or cultural issues, it's a display of serious psychological problems. And I agree with a previous poster - TLC is glorifying the demeaning of these women by airing this program.


  The moral issues alone are staggering.


----------



## KathyB

PurseFreak17 said:


> ^ Hmmm...do you really think these women have self esteem issues? Polygamy is still practiced in many cultures around the world, and while it's not my cup of tea, who am I to cast shade on someone else's culture? Now we ALL know about the FLDS groups that live on communes where the kids are raped and the boys thrown out at 13, and THAT of course is repulsive. However, to paint the entire polygamist community with that same brush seems a little unfair. Th at being said, I didn't particularly care for the way in which this show is being produced. I'd rather SEE the interaction in this family,rather than be TOLD how they feel and what they feel. Talk is cheap, in my book, so I am somewhat skeptical of how truthful this family is being about how "normal" their lives really are. Also, methinks DRAMA will errupt when Papa brings home the new wife. She's younger, prettier, and thinner than the rest of the wives so this WILL NOT go over well. If Papa had been thinking with the right brain he would have seen this coming MILES away.


 This has nothing to do with ploygamy.  This has to do with this jerk's ego!  These women are not the only ones with self-esteemissues.....he's has self-esteem issues by the truckload because he feels he has to prove his masculinity by bed-hopping between sisters.  These women need psychological help and all those kids need to be removed from this sick environment.


----------



## k2sealer

KathyB said:


> So, he's married to ONE sister, but the other sisters LIVE there, too and he is also having sex with them?
> 
> He may not be a old geezer with the hots for young women, but he is a letch and the sister he's married to has to be the dumbest woman that ever drew breath to agree with it!


 
The women are not actual blood sisters. They have no blood relation to each other. Sister wife is just a pologamy term. I think it is supposed to be because the women feel like sisters when they live in the same household.

Personally, I don't know why anyone freaks out about pologamy. It has existed for thousands of years in many different cultures. Much like any system including monogamy, it is only bad when it is abusive. For example, some of the pologamy communities have been known to kick out young men (as young at 12-13) for minor infractions of the communities code. Or when women are "assigned" to a husband instead of being allowed to choose on their own. Those are all abusive situations and shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## karmenzsofia

So...anyone does not condemn or practices polygamy has self-esteem issues? How so?


----------



## KathyB

I don't agree with Polygamy in any form, shape or fashion.  I don't care how TLC tries to dress it up and make it look cool and modern, it's wrong, wrong, wrong.  The men involved are ego whores who are looking to these women to make himself look virile.


----------



## KathyB

karmenzsofia said:


> So...anyone does not condemn or practices polygamy has self-esteem issues? How so?


 I think you're asking if someone practices polygamy, they have self-esteem issues?  My answer to that would be (and this is just my opinion), yes.  Polygamy is generally practiced by men since women aren't "allowed" to have more than one husband in this party....the men have issues of self-worth and need to have numerous women around so he'll feel manly, important, virile.  For women, they have no self-esteem or sense of self-worth because if they did, they would not be in that situation to begin with.


----------



## k2sealer

Or, maybe, you can't see past your own cultural filters.

FYI. Everyone has "self esteem issues". And i do mean 
everyone.


----------



## k2sealer

Or, maybe, you can't see past your own cultural filters.

FYI. Everyone has "self esteem issues". And i do mean 
everyone.


----------



## iluvmybags

k2sealer said:


> Except that wouldn't be polygamy, it would be polyandry. Polyandry is practiced in Tibet. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyandry_in_Tibet I saw a National Geographic podcast about this a couple of years ago.
> 
> *I'm wondering how the Utah law is written because the Husband of this show couldn't be charged with bigamy since the actual meaning of the word is marraige to TWO women. He would have to be charged with polygamy - marraige to many women (or more than 2).*
> 
> Words and what they REALLY mean. I love it.



did you see the articles on the previous page?
Post #s 63& 64: http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/sister-wives-628182-5.html#post16738123
they are being investigated on possible bigamy charges


----------



## k2sealer

iluvmybags said:


> did you see the articles on the previous page?
> Post #s 63& 64: http://forum.purseblog.com/television-and-cinema/sister-wives-628182-5.html#post16738123
> they are being investigated on possible bigamy charges


 
Yes, I saw the article. And Bigamy still means 2 wives. Bi = two. Polygamy means more than 2. Poly = many. That doesn't mean that people, including lawmakers, can't use words incorrectly. I just find the use and misuse of words interesting.


----------



## KathyB

k2sealer said:


> Or, maybe, you can't see past your own cultural filters.
> 
> FYI. Everyone has "self esteem issues". And i do mean
> everyone.


 Of course they do!  But, most people deal with their self-esteem issues in healthy ways...not by feeding their egos and damaging other people's lives in the process.


----------



## k2sealer

KathyB said:


> Of course they do! But, most people deal with their self-esteem issues in healthy ways...not by feeding their egos and damaging other people's lives in the process.


 
I think the people in the show seemed pretty normal. Normal baggage, normal issues. Not a lot different than myself or any parent that I know.

I don't see where the people from this show are any different or bad or wicked than any number of people who live full and flawed lives. I know that if anyone came and filmed me and my family for TV that there would probably be lots of people who didn't like this, that, or the other thing about my life. But that doesn't mean I am a bad person or should have my child(ren) taken away from me.

I'm more of a live and let live person. The people on the show don't seem to be hurting anyone. They aren't marrying off their 15 year old daughter to some 60 year old. They aren't kicking their 16 year old son out to live on the street because he held a girls hand. I just don't see the big deal and I find them fascinating all at the same time.


----------



## KathyB

k2sealer said:


> I think the people in the show seemed pretty normal. Normal baggage, normal issues. Not a lot different than myself or any parent that I know.
> 
> I don't see where the people from this show are any different or bad or wicked than any number of people who live full and flawed lives. I know that if anyone came and filmed me and my family for TV that there would probably be lots of people who didn't like this, that, or the other thing about my life. But that doesn't mean I am a bad person or should have my child(ren) taken away from me.
> 
> I'm more of a live and let live person. The people on the show don't seem to be hurting anyone. They aren't marrying off their 15 year old daughter to some 60 year old. They aren't kicking their 16 year old son out to live on the street because he held a girls hand. I just don't see the big deal and I find them fascinating all at the same time.


There is NOTHING "normal" about one man with four wives and 16 children living under the same roof. This is a time bomb just waiting for the right moment to explode.....and believe me, it will.


----------



## boomie

Maybe they have self-esteem issues in that they see that it's ok for them not to be the main focus of their husband's life.  I guess I'm way more selfish - I would want my husband's attention, all of it - I wouldn't want it split among 2-3 other women!  I would see that I am worthy enough to be the only one for him.  That's just me though.


----------



## KathyB

I can't live in the same house with another woman, not even my mother and I love her more than anything!  I agree with you, though, Boomie...I'm selfish when it comes to my husband and there is no way I could sit idly by knowing he was having sex with another woman in the other room.  My temper would boil.  I may share my clothes and I may share my food and I may share my jewelry, but I will NOT share my man!


----------



## k2sealer

KathyB said:


> There is NOTHING "normal" about one man with four wives and 16 children living under the same roof. This is a time bomb just waiting for the right moment to explode.....and believe me, it will.


 
Do you actually know any "normal" people? People who are completely and absolutely "normal" and don't have their own quirks and weirdness.



KathyB said:


> I can't live in the same house with another woman, not even my mother and I love her more than anything! I agree with you, though, Boomie...I'm selfish when it comes to my husband and there is no way I could sit idly by knowing he was having sex with another woman in the other room. My temper would boil. I may share my clothes and I may share my food and I may share my jewelry, but I will NOT share my man!


 
See, I could share a house with my mom because she is the easiest person in the world to get along with. And, there are times when I would gladly share my husband. Or at least have someone else take my side when he is being childish.


----------



## KathyB

k2sealer said:


> Do you actually know any "normal" people? People who are completely and absolutely "normal" and don't have their own quirks and weirdness.


Sure, I know some normally married people....one wife, one husband.  THAT's normal.  Now, how they behave behind closed doors is TMI as far as I'm concerned. 


k2sealer said:


> See, I could share a house with my mom because she is the easiest person in the world to get along with. And, there are times when I would gladly share my husband. Or at least have someone else take my side when he is being childish.


I share my husband with his _male_ friends all the time.  It's good to have time to myself, but when it comes to our private times and whether I'll share him with another woman for sex....ain't gonna happen.  Put it like this, I'd never agree to it in a million years.  If he wants to fool around with another woman, he'll have to do it under HER roof and make sure I know nothing about it.


----------



## pollinilove

forget the husband i cant share a kitchen lol. it drives me crazy when the mother in law viaits she takes over my kitchen and re does it



KathyB said:


> I can't live in the same house with another woman, not even my mother and I love her more than anything! I agree with you, though, Boomie...I'm selfish when it comes to my husband and there is no way I could sit idly by knowing he was having sex with another woman in the other room. My temper would boil. I may share my clothes and I may share my food and I may share my jewelry, but I will NOT share my man!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I don't buy that whole "I'm totally ok with sharing my husband" crap. They must know that he finds one of them more attractive than the others, one of them a better lover than the others, etc. I think it's impossible for him to feel the same way about each of his wives. These women claim to be ok with the whole situation because they're so "confident" in themselves, but I think true confidence in a relationship comes from knowing that you are your SO's other half and you share almost everything physically and mentally. I think it's impossible to feel confident knowing that you alone do not fulfill your husband's needs, he needs three other women to do that.


----------



## ChristyR143

I think the reason most of us don't understand this way of life is because it's (supposedly) a deeply religious thing, and unless you are into that, it doesn't make sense. Kind of like how the Duggars keep having one kid after another after another after another. Is this a life I would live? Uh, no....but, I don't see anything wrong with it if it's what THEY want (and clearly it is, or else they wouldn't be doing it). I kind of feel like what consenting adults do amongst themselves is their own business.

I'll be interested to see what happens with that investigation. It seems to me that since he's only legally married to one woman, he's not breaking any laws? I could be wrong about that though.


----------



## KathyB

ChristyR143 said:


> I think the reason most of us don't understand this way of life is because it's (supposedly) a deeply religious thing, and unless you are into that, it doesn't make sense. Kind of like how the Duggars keep having one kid after another after another after another. Is this a life I would live? Uh, no....but, I don't see anything wrong with it if it's what THEY want (and clearly it is, or else they wouldn't be doing it). I kind of feel like what consenting adults do amongst themselves is their own business.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens with that investigation. It seems to me that since he's only legally married to one woman, he's not breaking any laws? I could be wrong about that though.


 If he's _legally_ married to only one of the women, but have the other three there in a "wifely capacity", then no, he's not breaking any laws.  It just makes him a cheating snot.  If his legal wife is OK with it, then that's her cross to bear.


----------



## mundodabolsa

KathyB said:


> So, he's married to ONE sister, but the other sisters LIVE there, too and he is also having sex with them?
> 
> He may not be a old geezer with the hots for young women, *but he is a letch and the sister he's married to has to be the dumbest woman that ever drew breath to agree with it!*



um, kind of harsh, no??  you don't have to agree with what they do, but you probably wouldn't think it's ok to say "a roman catholic woman who believes in remaining a virgin until marriage is the dumbest woman that ever drew breath."

how about a little sensitivity to people with views and cultural practices different from your own? 



KathyB said:


> If he's _legally_ married to only one of the women, but have the other three there in a "wifely capacity", then no, he's not breaking any laws.  *It just makes him a cheating snot*.  If his legal wife is OK with it, then that's her cross to bear.



or, it makes him and his wives followers of a faith that believes in things that are different from your own faith... not really "cheating" when all parties involved are aware and consenting. 

again, you don't have to think it's "right," but a little understanding goes a long way.


----------



## asianbelle

I saw the commercial for this show.  I haven't watched it yet... I just can't believe they're making a show on this!


----------



## babypie

Ohhh this sounds like my kind of thing.  I'm going to search for a rerun tonight!


----------



## k2sealer

ChristyR143 said:


> I think the reason most of us don't understand this way of life is because it's (supposedly) a deeply religious thing, and unless you are into that, it doesn't make sense. Kind of like how the Duggars keep having one kid after another after another after another. Is this a life I would live? Uh, no....but, I don't see anything wrong with it if it's what THEY want (and clearly it is, or else they wouldn't be doing it). I kind of feel like what consenting adults do amongst themselves is their own business.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens with that investigation. *It seems to me that since he's only legally married to one woman, he's not breaking any laws? I could be wrong about that though*.


 
I read that in Utah, part of that particular law is about cohabitating with other women and that "Under the law, a person can be guilty of bigamy through cohabitation, not just legal marriage contracts". I was just reading someplace else that they don't generally have the resources to prosecute polygamists unless they suspect abuse.


----------



## natalie78

KathyB said:


> Sure, I know some normally married people....one wife, one husband. THAT's normal. Now, how they behave behind closed doors is TMI as far as I'm concerned.


But, that's your definition of "normal."  Some of us may have different definitions.  You certainly cannot impose your definition of "normal" on other people.  There is no such thing as normal among humans anyway.  We are all strange in some way to other people.


----------



## k2sealer

natalie78 said:


> But, that's your definition of "normal." Some of us may have different definitions. You certainly cannot impose your definition of "normal" on other people. There is no such thing as normal among humans anyway. We are all strange in some way to other people.


 
And... add to that, polygamy is "normal" to all the women on the show. They grew up with it. They probably look at us (those of us who are married with one spouse) and think how sad it is that we don't have other wives in the marriage to help us and share the responsibilities.

I have a good friend at work who comes from a country where polygamy is common. For example, his uncle has 3 wives. One who lives on and manages his farm, and the other two who live in town with him. You might be surprised that the country my friend is from is NOT in the middle east but polygamy is still common and "normal".


----------



## babypie

KathyB said:


> There is NOTHING "normal" about one man with four wives and 16 children living under the same roof. This is a time bomb just waiting for the right moment to explode.....and believe me, it will.


The word "normal" is so subjective. What's the norm for one society is completely foreign to another. To you (and me) it's abnormal for a man to have more than one "wife", to these people it is not. Other countries, religions and societies have different marriage and family dynamics....


----------



## babypie

KathyB said:


> If he's _legally_ married to only one of the women, but have the other three there in a "wifely capacity", then no, he's not breaking any laws. It just makes him a *cheating* snot. If his legal wife is OK with it, then that's her cross to bear.


 If his legal wife is aware and accepting, it's not cheating.  That word doesn't apply to this situation at all.  Look at open marriages too, for example.


----------



## ChristyR143

k2sealer said:


> I read that in Utah, part of that particular law is about cohabitating with other women and that "Under the law, a person can be guilty of bigamy through cohabitation, not just legal marriage contracts". I was just reading someplace else that they don't generally have the resources to prosecute polygamists unless they suspect abuse.



Interesting...Thanks for sharing!

And I agree, the term "normal" is very subjective. Is polygamy normal *to me*? No. But to these women, especially the two that grew up in a polygamist home, it is absolutely normal.


----------



## queennadine

Polygamy is definitely not the kind of lifestyle I would want for myself...but as long as no one is being forced or held against their will, I have no issue with other people practicing it.

To each their own. Do I think it's creepy? Yes. Do I think it's extremely one-sided (in terms of the guy having multiple wives, not the other way around)? Yes. Do we all know why he wants this Robin chick to marry him? Yes. 

This type of stuff is just fascinating to me, I don't know why!


----------



## KathyB

babypie said:


> If his legal wife is aware and accepting, it's not cheating. That word doesn't apply to this situation at all. Look at open marriages too, for example.


 Sure it's cheating!  You can sugar coat it and slather it with whipped cream, but it's still being unfaithful to your wife!  "Keep only unto her" is what's in the wedding vows, right?


----------



## nycmom

KathyB said:


> Sure it's cheating! You can sugar coat it and slather it with whipped cream, but it's still being unfaithful to your wife! "Keep only unto her" is what's in the wedding vows, right?


 
in your vows not theirs! isn't it at all possible that there is room in this world for someone with different views and values than yours, and that neither is right or wrong (or "normal"), they are simply different? as long as everyone is of age and no one is getting hurt who are we to judge?


----------



## babypie

KathyB said:


> Sure it's cheating! You can sugar coat it and slather it with whipped cream, but it's still being unfaithful to your wife! "Keep only unto her" is what's in the wedding vows, right?


 Wow.  Um, no, it's not cheating at all.  Their marriage(s) revolves around more than two people.  It's not sugar coated, it's _their_ reality.  Whose wedding vows are you talking about?  Yours?  Mine certainly didn't contain that line.


----------



## karmenzsofia

nevermind


----------



## pollinilove

how is it that this man is in trouble but mr playboy company had 7 live in at one time


----------



## HauteMama

I agree that polygamy and polyandry and polyamory in general are legitimate choices for those who want that lifestyle. However, while this television program may not portray this side of things, the fact is that the way Fundamentalist Mormom polygamy is usually practised in this country is nothing short of criminal in most cases. While many sects do not marry girls off until they are of legal age, they are primed to be victims their entire lives. It is possible, but unlikely otherwise that so many young girls would choose to be the wives of men three times their ages. When young women are given no choice as to lifestyle and have no opportunity to pursue an education or even see a different way of life, they are easily railroaded into these "choices".

And as soon as a young man becomes sexual competition to older men in many cases, they are forced out of the community and left to fend for themselves. Polygamy is simply unsustainable if there are almost equal numbers of boys and girls, so the boys must somehow be eliminated from the system. 

As far as support for their families go, we also know that many men who practice polygamy cannot possibly financially support the number of wives and children they have. So the women who are not legally married often collect assistance from the gov't as "single" parents. 

Again, these things are not universal, and these things do not appear to be the case with the family portrayed on this television series. However, on the whole, I think that polygamy - as it is usually practised in the United States in Fundamentalist Mormon sects - is far more damaging and abusive than people want to admit. I am all for choices as far as lifestyle goes, but I don't consider an 18 year old girl entering into a plural marriage with a 50+ year old man after she has been primed to take such a position since before she reached puberty to be making much of a "choice" at all.


----------



## nataliam1976

k2sealer said:


> Except that wouldn't be polygamy, it would be polyandry. Polyandry is practiced in Tibet. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyandry_in_Tibet I saw a National Geographic podcast about this a couple of years ago.
> 
> I'm wondering how the Utah law is written because the Husband of this show couldn't be charged with bigamy since the actual meaning of the word is marraige to TWO women. He would have to be charged with polygamy - marraige to many women (or more than 2).
> 
> Words and what they REALLY mean. I love it.


 

Thank you for correcting me I guess. I am not moving to Tibet though, no matter how much I want to have more than one hubby


----------



## KathyB

babypie said:


> Wow. Um, no, it's not cheating at all. Their marriage(s) revolves around more than two people. It's not sugar coated, it's _their_ reality. Whose wedding vows are you talking about? Yours? Mine certainly didn't contain that line.


 Then their "marriage" isn't a marriage at all.  It's a commune.


----------



## KathyB

nycmom said:


> in your vows not theirs! isn't it at all possible that there is room in this world for someone with different views and values than yours, and that neither is right or wrong (or "normal"), they are simply different? as long as everyone is of age and no one is getting hurt who are we to judge?


 So, my husband was the only man in the world who said "keep only unto her" in his wedding vows?

But, people _are_ getting hurt.  The children are apparently being ostracized at their school by their peers because of their bizarre home situation.


----------



## nycmom

KathyB said:


> So, my husband was the only man in the world who said "keep only unto her" in his wedding vows?


 
i don't know, my husband didn't but there may have been others who did? again not right or wrong, just different...



KathyB said:


> But, people _are_ getting hurt. The children are apparently being ostracized at their school by their peers because of their bizarre home situation.


 
that is a shame if it's true, i wish the parents of their schoolmates could help teach their children to be more tolerant and understanding, especially since i think we can all agree that no matter what the children themselves have done nothing wrong!


----------



## natalie78

KathyB said:


> Then their "marriage" isn't a marriage at all. It's a commune.


 
That's your definition of marriage.  Their definition is different.  Open mindedness is a good thing.



KathyB said:


> So, my husband was the only man in the world who said "keep only unto her" in his wedding vows?


 
It wasn't said during my wedding ceremony either.


----------



## mundodabolsa

KathyB said:


> But, people _are_ getting hurt.  The children are apparently being ostracized at their school by their peers because of their bizarre home situation.





nycmom said:


> that is a shame if it's true, i wish the parents of their schoolmates could help teach their children to be more tolerant and understanding, especially since i think we can all agree that no matter what the children themselves have done nothing wrong!



the children in this particular family go to a school specifically for polygamist families, all of the children in the school are in the same situation, so I doubt any of them are treating it as "bizarre."


----------



## ChristyR143

Are these kids being ostracized? I thought I heard the parents say something about how the kids were going to a school that was for 'their kind' of people? And that a lot of the kids there had even more moms in the family than they did. Did I hear that wrong?

ETA: cross posted with mundodabolsa...glad to know someone else heard that too!


----------



## Swanky

for me, I break it back down to basics. . . 

-all are consenting adults

Do I think it's worth it to try and prosecute them? NO WAY!  And put all these children into the system? Split them all up and send to foster care? 
Thankfully they don't try and prosecute w/o abuse claims.  We need to pick our battles, and these folks aren't a danger to others, the adults are consenting and what a tragedy to put all these children into the system.
Do I agree w/ this lifestyle? ABSOfreakinLUTELY not 

Also, this aren't Mormons.  I have 2 good friends that are Mormon, this isn't them.
They have big families and that's about the only stereotype I can find that applies to them.


----------



## Nishi621

ChristyR143 said:


> Are these kids being ostracized? I thought I heard the parents say something about how the kids were going to a school that was for 'their kind' of people? And that a lot of the kids there had even more moms in the family than they did. Did I hear that wrong?
> 
> ETA: cross posted with mundodabolsa...glad to know someone else heard that too!



true


----------



## ILuvShopping

can anyone tell me why something like this is illegal???
i honestly don't get it. i mean i understand why people feel it's wrong but why does it have to be against the law?  aren't there more important things in the world to worry about?


----------



## ayanna

I just saw this show and all I can think is how exhausted father/husband must be. He has no time (or space) for just himself! Not that I sympathized with his difficulties finding time to court the fourth wife. I know I wouldn't be happy in this type of family situation but it seems that the wives and children are... but still this is such a creepy show.


----------



## KathyB

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> for me, I break it back down to basics. . .
> 
> -all are consenting adults
> 
> Do I think it's worth it to try and prosecute them? NO WAY! And put all these children into the system? Split them all up and send to foster care?
> Thankfully they don't try and prosecute w/o abuse claims. We need to pick our battles, and these folks aren't a danger to others, the adults are consenting and what a tragedy to put all these children into the system.
> Do I agree w/ this lifestyle? ABSOfreakinLUTELY not
> 
> Also, this aren't Mormons. I have 2 good friends that are Mormon, this isn't them.
> They have big families and that's about the only stereotype I can find that applies to them.


 I agree with most of everything you said.  And, this group of people isn't typical Mormon, from what I've read and seen of Mormon families.

I suppose the biggest problem I have with it is that TLC is putting it on TV, glamorizing it, which isn't really the smartest thing they could have done.

As for legalities....he's supposedly only legally married to one woman there.  The other three are there as live-in jump-offs, for lack of a better term.  I don't know what else to call the other three because he can't call them his wives since they aren't married.  Maybe his wannabe wife.  

Bottom line......creepy show that I won't be watching.  I enjoy the nutbar reality TV shows as much as the next person, but this trainwreck isn't and won't be on my "must see TV" list.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Do I think it's worth it to try and prosecute them? NO WAY! And put all these children into the system? Split them all up and send to foster care?
> Thankfully they don't try and prosecute w/o abuse claims. We need to pick our battles, and these folks aren't a danger to others, the adults are consenting and what a tragedy to put all these children into the system.
> Do I agree w/ this lifestyle? ABSOfreakinLUTELY not



totally agree, and I actually don't believe the state of Utah is really interested in prosecuting them either.  I think they released the "we are investigating" them statement as more of a saving-face type thing, since people from around the country will be focusing on them now. I don't think they'll spend much time or resources on investigating this family. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Also, this aren't Mormons.  I have 2 good friends that are Mormon, this isn't them.
> They have big families and that's about the only stereotype I can find that applies to them.



what most of us call "mormon," as in mainstream mormons, is the LDS branch (The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints), the largest type of mormonism for lack of a better way to say it. 

the members of this family are fundamentalist mormons.  so both are mormons, it's just that colloquially the simple term "mormon" mostly refers to LDS mormons. 

The father himself took time in the first episode to explain the differences and to point out the LDS church has renounced polygamy a long time ago.


----------



## karmenzsofia

ILuvShopping said:


> *can anyone tell me why something like this is illegal???* i honestly don't get it. i mean i understand why people feel it's wrong but why does it have to be against the law?  aren't there more important things in the world to worry about?



Because of the narrow-minded who can't see beyond their own beliefs and way of life. Because of those who think they have a right to impose their concept of rightness and wrongness upon others. It's the same with gay marriage. There are people out there campaigning nonstop against the right of others to choose their mates simply because they don't approve of these mates. It's a huge pile of dung, if you ask me.

There's also the logistical complications that multiple spouses represent for the financial and insurance industries, educational institutions, government agencies, healthcare sector, you name it, not to mention the individuals or communities who would blow a fuse at having to live among those (for whom they would have all kinds of derogatory names) who choose to have a different kind of family and household arrangements.

IMO, many people in this country are obsessed with sameness (which is rewarded by "the system") and suspicious or afraid of anything or anyone who chooses a different way of life (which is often punished by the system) because they interpret that very choice as a challenge to their own beliefs and way of life. Some are consumed by self-righteousness and cannot stand anyone choosing to be or do what they--the "right" and "good" ones--deem as "wrong" or "bad." 

Sorry for the rant, it's just that I place a very high value on personal freedom. It's _the_ most important thing in life for me. 

ETA: I think everyone should be able to have his/her beliefs and way of life, whether I agree with them or not. My problem is with those who interfere with the personal choices and lives of others.


----------



## ChristyR143

Actually, if you want to get real technical about it, the term "Mormon" is kind of a misnomer anyway. The religion is called the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints, or LDS. They got the term Mormon because the book they base their religion on is called the Book of Mormon. The LDS did practice polygamy until it became illegal in Utah. (Utah outlawed it as a condition to being annexed as a state). The people that practice it in private are (or consider themselves to be) "fundamentalist LDS". I guess you could think of it as a radical sect of LDS. It is my understanding that if a family is a member of the LDS church (not fundamentalist) and found to be practicing polygamy, they will be exiled.


----------



## nycmom

mundodabolsa said:


> the children in this particular family go to a school specifically for polygamist families, all of the children in the school are in the same situation, so I doubt any of them are treating it as "bizarre."


 
thank you for clarifying that! 



karmenzsofia said:


> IMO, many people in this country are obsessed with sameness and suspicious or afraid of anything or anyone who chooses a different way of life because they interpret that very choice as a challenge to their own beliefs and way of life. Some are consumed by self-righteousness and cannot stand anyone choosing to be or do what they--the "right" and "good" ones--deem as "wrong" or "bad."


 
completely agree!!!


----------



## guccimamma

the man is caring for all of his children, the wives seem happy....if they aren't legally bound by marriage...or taking advantage of children.....what is the problem? in this particular situation, it seems relatively normal.

the ladies aren't dressed like they live on the prairie. the children seem pretty happy.

my FIL was married half a dozen times, and has had 2 very long term girlfriends....that should be illegal! instead they call him a hopeless romantic (i call him something else) i wish he'd stop bringing home random women to holiday gatherings....my kids don't understand.


----------



## Ladybug09

KathyB said:


> So, my husband was the only man in the world who said "keep only unto her" in his wedding vows?
> 
> But, people _are_ getting hurt. The children are apparently being ostracized at their school by their peers because of their bizarre home situation.


 

I know the vows Kathy...but you got to remember, people personalize their vows nowadays. So these one's OBVIOUSLY did use those vows.

Also, the kids aren't being ostracized in school cause they ALL go to a school with other pologymous families...before then the mothers said they were homeschooled.


----------



## k2sealer

Guccimamma and Karmenzsofia.

Who really causes the most harm here? The family in the show? Or people who practice serial monogamy, break up their families and only see their children every other weekend? 

One could argue that since the "cleave unto your wife" (which does NOT include the word "only" BTW Gen 2:24) is in the Bible and lots of patriarchs in the Bible practiced polygamy, that it should be okay. I'm not trying to start a religious debate here, but the phrase was brought up and misquoted.

I'm cracking up that this show is on the air because I told my friends months and months ago that if there was ever a polygamy reality show on TV, that I would watch it.


----------



## hardymem

I'm sorry defenders, nay sayers whatever I think its gross and he is disgusting and they seem brainwashed.  I don't think the children expressed their real opinion about the 4th wife, the older children seemed a bit taken back.  Also why does he need a fourth damn when will it stop?  He just looks horny and well horny.


----------



## Nishi621

Those women (the wives) did not seem brain washed to me, they all seemed perfectly fine at speaking their thoughts.


----------



## babypie

KathyB said:


> Then their "marriage" isn't a marriage at all. It's a commune.


Again, wow.  There is more than one definition of "marriage" in the world.  Have you ever been outside your own community?  Another country?  Culture?  There is a LOT more to the world than your own little box.

I'm curious why you are watching the show if you are so offended and against the situation?


----------



## babypie

KathyB said:


> *So, my husband was the only man in the world who said "keep only unto her" in his wedding vows?*
> 
> But, people _are_ getting hurt. The children are apparently being ostracized at their school by their peers because of their bizarre home situation.


The *world*?? Most of the world doesn't not even speak the english language for starters. Most of the world is not even Christian.  So your husband saying that line in his wedding vows is definitly in the minority.




ILuvShopping said:


> *can anyone tell me why something like this is illegal???*
> i honestly don't get it. i mean i understand why people feel it's wrong but why does it have to be against the law? aren't there more important things in the world to worry about?


 
Probably because there is no true separation of church and state in this country. Probably because the majority of people are afraid of anything remotely different to their own belief system. Probably because the majority of people have tunnel vision and see the world in black and white with no room for others to have different beliefs.


----------



## ChristyR143

k2sealer said:


> Guccimamma and Karmenzsofia.
> 
> *Who really causes the most harm here? The family in the show? Or people who practice serial monogamy, break up their families and only see their children every other weekend? *
> 
> One could argue that since the "cleave unto your wife" (which does NOT include the word "only" BTW Gen 2:24) is in the Bible and lots of patriarchs in the Bible practiced polygamy, that it should be okay. I'm not trying to start a religious debate here, but the phrase was brought up and misquoted.
> 
> I'm cracking up that this show is on the air because I told my friends months and months ago that if there was ever a polygamy reality show on TV, that I would watch it.



Holy Moly....truer words were never spoken!

These ladies don't seem brainwashed to me either. Two of them grew up in polygamous families...it's all they ever knew. So I guess if they are 'brainwashed' into thinking their way is the right way, then those of us who grew up in a one father, one mother household are 'brainwashed' into thinking that is the right way as well.  Honestly, to me they all seem happy and content with the situation, the kids seem well adjusted and they are obviously loved and provided for...I just don't see the big issue here.


----------



## KathyB

babypie said:


> Again, wow. There is more than one definition of "marriage" in the world. Have you ever been outside your own community? Another country? Culture? There is a LOT more to the world than your own little box.
> 
> I'm curious why you are watching the show if you are so offended and against the situation?


 #1 - Wow back.  Marriage between HUMANS is the issue here....can't be married just because you make a proclamation of it.  Yes, I have been outside my own community.....yes, I've been to 3 other countries.....yes, I've experienced other cultures...... and, BTW, I don't appreciate the sarcasm and disrespect.

#2 - Don't watch the show.


----------



## babypie

KathyB said:


> #1 - Wow back. Marriage between HUMANS is the issue here....can't be married just because you make a proclamation of it. Yes, I have been outside my own community.....yes, I've been to 3 other countries.....yes, I've experienced other cultures...... and, BTW, I don't appreciate the sarcasm and disrespect.
> 
> #2 - Don't watch the show.


#1 Last time I checked, all participants in the show were HUMAN&#8230;.not sure what you mean by that. BTW wasn&#8217;t being sarcastic, just stating facts. I don&#8217;t appreciate your disrespect towards others with different beliefs either, myself included. 
 
#2 Glad to hear it! Doesn't sound like your kind of show.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I saw the first episode and I found it boring, I won't be watching it again. 

Their lifestyle is def not my cup of tea, and it's not something I would ever like to associate myself with but if they like it, I love it.


----------



## k2sealer

KathyB said:


> #1 - Wow back. Marriage between HUMANS is the issue here....*can't be married just because you make a proclamation of it*. Yes, I have been outside my own community.....yes, I've been to 3 other countries.....yes, I've experienced other cultures...... and, BTW, I don't appreciate the sarcasm and disrespect.
> 
> #2 - Don't watch the show.


 
#1 You might want to check into that because you absolutely CAN be married by making a proclamation of it depending on what state you live in. I had a friend who got divorced even though she had never been married. She had lived in a state that recognizes common law marriages. When she went to split up with her BF, she went through the trouble to get a divorce because she wanted to make sure she couldn't get stuck with his bills and all the other legal ramifications. I've heard that in certain states if you sign into a hotel under Mr & Mrs, even as a joke, that you are legally married in that state.

#2  Why bother commenting on a show you don't watch?


----------



## babypie

k2sealer said:


> #1 You might want to check into that because you absolutely CAN be married by making a proclamation of it depending on what state you live in. I had a friend who got divorced even though she had never been married. She had lived in a state that recognizes common law marriages. When she went to split up with her BF, she went through the trouble to get a divorce because she wanted to make sure she couldn't get stuck with his bills and all the other legal ramifications. *I've heard that in certain states if you sign into a hotel under Mr & Mrs, even as a joke, that you are legally married in that state*.
> 
> #2  Why bother commenting on a show you don't watch?


 Wow!


----------



## KathyB

k2sealer said:


> #1 You might want to check into that because you absolutely CAN be married by making a proclamation of it depending on what state you live in. I had a friend who got divorced even though she had never been married. She had lived in a state that recognizes common law marriages. When she went to split up with her BF, she went through the trouble to get a divorce because she wanted to make sure she couldn't get stuck with his bills and all the other legal ramifications. I've heard that in certain states if you sign into a hotel under Mr & Mrs, even as a joke, that you are legally married in that state.
> 
> #2  Why bother commenting on a show you don't watch?


 I'm old and set in my ways.


----------



## KathyB

babypie said:


> #1 Last time I checked, all participants in the show were HUMAN.not sure what you mean by that. BTW wasnt being sarcastic, just stating facts. I dont appreciate your disrespect towards others with different beliefs either, myself included.
> 
> #2 Glad to hear it! Doesn't sound like your kind of show.


 Whatever floats your boat, I guess.  :okay:


----------



## k2sealer

KathyB said:


> I'm old and set in my ways.


 
Huh?  What does that mean? I doubt you are all that much older than I am.


----------



## DamierLover

queennadine said:


> This type of stuff is just fascinating to me, I don't know why!


 
*Kinda like watching a train wreck...don't ya think???* 

And how does everybody think these people make a living??? I can't imagine anybody would believe he supports four different families on ONE job as a "salesman" out in the middle of "nowhere" where he lives???? Plus he wines and dines them while parading them around in his convertible like the big stud he is in this life he lives...  More than likely just like most of the other polygamists out there...the generous US welfare system is a big help in his fantasy life!!! Sorry, to me, just another troll hiding behind the curtains of a "church".


----------



## babypie

DamierLover said:


> *Kinda like watching a train wreck...don't ya think???*
> 
> And how does everybody think these people make a living??? I can't imagine anybody would believe he supports four different families on ONE job as a "salesman" out in the middle of "nowhere" where he lives???? Plus he wines and dines them while parading them around in his convertible like the big stud he is in this life he lives... More than likely just like most of the other polygamists out there...the generous US welfare system is a big help in his fantasy life!!! Sorry, to me, just another troll hiding behind the curtains of a "church".


 Someone mentioned that the non legal wives probably get welfare as single mothers...


----------



## k2sealer

babypie said:


> Someone mentioned that the non legal wives probably get welfare as single mothers...


 
Not in the case of this particular family. It is possible in other polygamy families. If you read about different polygamy sects in Utah you will find that it isn't uncommon for this to be the case. Some of the sects even think that it is holy for them to abuse the system this way because they are "stealing from the devil". The devil being the government.


----------



## guccimamma

i think the wife who has it the best is the one that gets up and leaves at 6am-7pm

home schooling/cleaning/cooking for all of those people....i wouldn't last 5 minutes


----------



## DamierLover

k2sealer said:


> Not in the case of this particular family. It is possible in other polygamy families. If you read about different polygamy sects in Utah you will find that it isn't uncommon for this to be the case. Some of the sects even think that it is holy for them to abuse the system this way because they are "stealing from the devil". The devil being the government.


 
Interesting...appears a couple of them do work outside the cult...

http://perezhilton.com/2010-09-28-sister_wives_under_investigation_bigamy

http://www.slate.com/BLOGS/blogs/xx...-wives-is-making-polygamy-seem-appealing.aspx


----------



## k2sealer

I wonder where they are going to put the 4th wife and her 3 kids since the other three have their own living quarters in the one house. Are they just going to shoehorn her in with one the wives? Are they going to add onto the house? I guess we'll find out Sunday (or Monday for me because I DVR the show).


----------



## queennadine

ChristyR143 said:


> Actually, if you want to get real technical about it, the term "Mormon" is kind of a misnomer anyway. The religion is called the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints, or LDS. They got the term Mormon because the book they base their religion on is called the Book of Mormon. The LDS did practice polygamy until it became illegal in Utah. (Utah outlawed it as a condition to being annexed as a state). The people that practice it in private are (or consider themselves to be) "fundamentalist LDS". I guess you could think of it as a radical sect of LDS. It is my understanding that* if a family is a member of the LDS church (not fundamentalist) and found to be practicing polygamy, they will be exiled.*



They will be excommunicated, as are other members that have committed crimes, adultery, etc.

My husband's family is LDS, so maybe that's why I'm even more fascinated by this.

Slightly off-topic but kinda not: the church missionaries actually stopped by our house last night to see DH (he wasn't home) while I was watching the show...dressed in a bathrobe. 

I casually made my way over to the tv as fast as I could and turned it off.


----------



## babypie

queennadine said:


> They will be excommunicated, as are other members that have committed crimes, adultery, etc.
> 
> My husband's family is LDS, so maybe that's why I'm even more fascinated by this.
> 
> *Slightly off-topic but kinda not: the church missionaries actually stopped by our house last night to see DH (he wasn't home) while I was watching the show...dressed in a bathrobe. *
> 
> I casually made my way over to the tv as fast as I could and turned it off.


 hahahaha!


----------



## ChristyR143

queennadine said:


> They will be *excommunicated*, as are other members that have committed crimes, adultery, etc.
> 
> My husband's family is LDS, so maybe that's why I'm even more fascinated by this.
> 
> Slightly off-topic but kinda not: the church missionaries actually stopped by our house last night to see DH (he wasn't home) while I was watching the show...dressed in a bathrobe.
> 
> I casually made my way over to the tv as fast as I could and turned it off.



Yes! That was the word I was looking for! Thank you, lol!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm quite certain they said on the show, they are not Morman nor LDS; Their religion is polygamy.

That's their words.


----------



## cjy

queennadine said:


> They will be excommunicated, as are other members that have committed crimes, adultery, etc.
> 
> My husband's family is LDS, so maybe that's why I'm even more fascinated by this.
> 
> Slightly off-topic but kinda not: the church missionaries actually stopped by our house last night to see DH (he wasn't home) while I was watching the show...dressed in a bathrobe.
> 
> I casually made my way over to the tv as fast as I could and turned it off.


 
OMG too funny!


----------



## aklein

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm quite certain they said on the show, they are not Morman nor LDS; Their religion is polygamy.
> 
> That's their words.


 
Hmm that's odd.  Polygamy isn't a religion.  I keep missing the whole show though, so I don't know exactly what he has said, as I keep catching clips of it.
In this article he says:

We're a fundamentalist Mormon family, not an LDS or Mormon family," Kody Brown says, referring to the more mainstream Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints. "They quit practicing polygamy 120 years ago. Big difference from us and them â similar to Catholics and Protestants."

Read more: http://www.newsok.com/polygamy-show-features-a-lot-of-wives-but-little-faith/article/feed/196397#ixzz112vTP9tM
http://www.newsok.com/polygamy-show-features-a-lot-of-wives-but-little-faith/article/feed/196397


----------



## Bella

^ That's what he said aklein.


I admit, I'm curious to see how this new wife is going to work out.  It's been 16 or so years that they _all_ have been living as a family... 
The wives I get a good read on from watching, but the husband, I don't know, there's something about him.


----------



## aklein

I guess I am just reading what he said in the interview differently than what ladybug wrote.

And I get that LDS is what we typially call 'Mormon'.  But to me, what he is saying is that they are a fundamentalist sect of Mormon not LDS.  So that doesn't mean that they aren't Mormon.  
I guess to me it would be like Catholic saying I'm not Christian. (Just following Kody's analogy above, not trying to offend anyone).

Polygamy can't technically be a religion.  Just like Monogomy isn't a religion.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Kansashalo

This show isn't my cup of tea personally but the majority of reality TV isn't.

Although I do find it interesting that in this thread, some people are being called 'narrow minded' because they have personal issues with this arrangement, but yet if you check out the thread regarding The Duggars, very few seemed to allow this "live and let live" mentality apply to their situation.  What's the difference?

I know this show involves "marriage" which is a hot button topic in this country so maybe that's why its more personal to some as opposed to having 20 kids (I think that is where Mrs. Duggar is at now lol).


----------



## AECornell

Just for facts:

*cheat*

&#8211;verb (used with object)
1. to defraud; swindle: He cheated her out of her inheritance.
2. to deceive; influence by fraud: He cheated us into believing him a hero.
3. to elude; deprive of something expected: He cheated the law by suicide.
&#8211;verb (used without object)
4. to practice fraud or deceit: She cheats without regrets.
5. to violate rules or regulations: He cheats at cards.
6. to take an examination or test in a dishonest way, as by improper access to answers.
7. Informal . to be sexually unfaithful (often fol. by on ): Her husband knew she had been cheating all along. He cheated on his wife.
&#8211;noun
8. a person who acts dishonestly, deceives, or defrauds: He is a cheat and a liar.
9. a fraud; swindle; deception: The game was a cheat.
10. Law . the fraudulent obtaining of another's property by a pretense or trick.
11. an impostor: The man who passed as an earl was a cheat.

Kody isn't doing any of those things, so please stop calling him a cheater.


----------



## AECornell

I just find it so interesting that people are so OFFENDED by how someone else lives their own life. This is the way this person, with these people, choose to live and it effects the rest of us how? I don't care what other people do unless it harming me or others. 

Someone commented on how he doesn't seem to be very fatherly to his kids. So what? There are some guys who get girls pregnant and never see that baby. There are guys who beat their children. Kody is just a guy, and he's living the way he wants and acting towards his kids in a nice and respectful manner.

I think it's nice the women have each other. They help each other out. They're one big family, and all the kids are cared for, loved, fed, clothed, they have a house to live in.

I feel like the world would be such a better place if we stopped worrying about what other people do behind closed doors, or the way they choose to live their life, if they aren't hurting anyone and seem to be loving the life they have. Who are we to judge?


----------



## queennadine

They are FLDS: Fundamentalist Latter Day Saints.

The FLDS split off from the 'mainstream' church back in the late 1800's, I believe, over the fact that they were outlawing polygamy to gain statehood and avoid a legal battle. The church was on the brink of having to hand over all assets to the federal government when they announced their decision to outlaw polygamy to save themselves. 

That's when the FLDS 'broke off', so to speak, and basically said that they didn't believe polygamy should be outlawed and didn't agree with the church's willingness to do so. The FLDS still believe that polygamy should be practiced. As far as I know, they still use the Book of Mormon and consider it scripture. 

Regarding their prophets: I think they regard all of the LDS prophets up to Wilford Woodruff as prophets. He was president of the church when he announced they were no longer practicing polygamy (which the mainstream church actually still did even afterwards, forcing another announcement in the early 1900's). So I think they still regard Joseph Smith, Brigham Young, etc. as their prophets and believe that since the time of Wilford Woodruff the 'modern' church has been led astray. 

There's also an RLDS, the Reorganized church, to add to the mix!

Lots of history that's for sure!


----------



## KathyB

AECornell said:


> Just for facts:
> 
> *cheat*
> 
> verb (used with object)
> 1. to defraud; swindle: He cheated her out of her inheritance.
> 2. to deceive; influence by fraud: He cheated us into believing him a hero.
> 3. to elude; deprive of something expected: He cheated the law by suicide.
> verb (used without object)
> 4. to practice fraud or deceit: She cheats without regrets.
> 5. to violate rules or regulations: He cheats at cards.
> 6. to take an examination or test in a dishonest way, as by improper access to answers.
> 7. Informal . to be sexually unfaithful (often fol. by on ): Her husband knew she had been cheating all along. He cheated on his wife.
> noun
> 8. a person who acts dishonestly, deceives, or defrauds: He is a cheat and a liar.
> 9. a fraud; swindle; deception: The game was a cheat.
> 10. Law . the fraudulent obtaining of another's property by a pretense or trick.
> 11. an impostor: The man who passed as an earl was a cheat.
> 
> Kody isn't doing any of those things, so please stop calling him a cheater.


 Are you kidding me???  Out of the 11 shown, _KODY_ is guilty of 10 of them!!!


----------



## babypie

AECornell said:


> Just for facts:
> 
> *cheat*
> 
> verb (used with object)
> 1. to defraud; swindle: He cheated her out of her inheritance.
> 2. to deceive; influence by fraud: He cheated us into believing him a hero.
> 3. to elude; deprive of something expected: He cheated the law by suicide.
> verb (used without object)
> 4. to practice fraud or deceit: She cheats without regrets.
> 5. to violate rules or regulations: He cheats at cards.
> 6. to take an examination or test in a dishonest way, as by improper access to answers.
> 7. Informal . to be sexually unfaithful (often fol. by on ): Her husband knew she had been cheating all along. He cheated on his wife.
> noun
> 8. a person who acts dishonestly, deceives, or defrauds: He is a cheat and a liar.
> 9. a fraud; swindle; deception: The game was a cheat.
> 10. Law . the fraudulent obtaining of another's property by a pretense or trick.
> 11. an impostor: The man who passed as an earl was a cheat.
> 
> Kody isn't doing any of those things, so please stop calling him a cheater.


 
Thank you.



KathyB said:


> Are you kidding me??? Out of the 11 shown, _KODY_ is guilty of 10 of them!!!


 
Which ones?


----------



## queennadine

I guess you could look at it this way:

Say you have a guy who kids with 3 different women. They all live in separate homes, the baby mommas don't communicate, the children barely see their father, child support doesn't getting paid, etc. That doesn't sound great to me.

They're not subject to those problems. I think in that scenario, what they're doing is much better.


----------



## ChristyR143

aklein said:


> I guess I am just reading what he said in the interview differently than what ladybug wrote.
> 
> And I get that LDS is what we typially call 'Mormon'.  But to me, what he is saying is that they are a fundamentalist sect of Mormon not LDS.  So that doesn't mean that they aren't Mormon.
> I guess to me it would be like Catholic saying I'm not Christian. (Just following Kody's analogy above, not trying to offend anyone).
> 
> Polygamy can't technically be a religion.  Just like Monogomy isn't a religion.



As far as I understand it, "Mormon" = "LDS".  An easy way to think about it: "Mormon" is a slang term (for lack of a better word) for a person who is a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints. The term "Mormon" came to be because the book that the LDS religion is based off of is called "The Book of Mormon", but if someone is a "Mormon" then they belong to the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints.  So, as it has been explained to me (by more than one person who belongs to the church) Mormon and LDS is one in the same.

The people on this show are a fundamentalist sect of the LDS religion.

And you are correct...Polygamy is not a religion.


----------



## KathyB

babypie said:


> Which ones?


Which ones or which one is he NOT guilty of?  

I'm guessing he may have never cheated on a test, but who knows for sure.....


----------



## nycmom

KathyB said:


> Whatever floats your boat, I guess. :okay:


 
unless your boat happens to be "abnormal"?



AECornell said:


> I just find it so interesting that people are so OFFENDED by how someone else lives their own life. This is the way this person, with these people, choose to live and it effects the rest of us how? I don't care what other people do unless it harming me or others.
> 
> I feel like the world would be such a better place if we stopped worrying about what other people do behind closed doors, or the way they choose to live their life, if they aren't hurting anyone and seem to be loving the life they have. Who are we to judge?


 
thank you!!!



KathyB said:


> Are you kidding me??? Out of the 11 shown, _KODY_ is guilty of 10 of them!!!


 
i'm sorry, which 10 would that be?


----------



## babypie

KathyB said:


> Which ones or which one is he NOT guilty of?
> 
> I'm guessing he may have never cheated on a test, but who knows for sure.....


 Either way.  I'm honestly intrigued.  You said he's guilt of 10 of those - which 10??


----------



## nycmom

KathyB said:


> Which ones or which one is he NOT guilty of?
> 
> I'm guessing he may have never cheated on a test, but who knows for sure.....


 
please explain, i have looked at that list three times now and i must be missing something...


----------



## KathyB

babypie said:


> Either way. I'm honestly intrigued. You said he's guilt of 10 of those - which 10??


 All but #6, since we'll probably never know for sure if he's ever cheated on a test.


----------



## babypie

nycmom said:


> unless your boat happens to be "abnormal"?


 
hahaha


----------



## nycmom

Kansashalo said:


> Although I do find it interesting that in this thread, some people are being called 'narrow minded' because they have personal issues with this arrangement, but yet if you check out the thread regarding The Duggars, very few seemed to allow this "live and let live" mentality apply to their situation. What's the difference?


 
i haven't read that thread but from what i understand about the family, is it possible people are expressing concern for the welfare of the children...?


----------



## babypie

Huh?  Did you read the list?  When did he fraudulently obtain another's property? When did he defraud? Elude?


----------



## nycmom

please give examples of each (eta...except #6)...

1. to defraud; swindle: He cheated her out of her inheritance.
2. to deceive; influence by fraud: He cheated us into believing him a hero.
3. to elude; deprive of something expected: He cheated the law by suicide.
&#8211;verb (used without object)
4. to practice fraud or deceit: She cheats without regrets.
5. to violate rules or regulations: He cheats at cards.
6. to take an examination or test in a dishonest way, as by improper access to answers.
7. Informal . to be sexually unfaithful (often fol. by on ): Her husband knew she had been cheating all along. He cheated on his wife.
&#8211;noun
8. a person who acts dishonestly, deceives, or defrauds: He is a cheat and a liar.
9. a fraud; swindle; deception: The game was a cheat.
10. Law . the fraudulent obtaining of another's property by a pretense or trick.
11. an impostor: The man who passed as an earl was a cheat.


----------



## queennadine

ChristyR143 said:


> As far as I understand it, "Mormon" = "LDS".  An easy way to think about it: "Mormon" is a slang term (for lack of a better word) for a person who is a member of the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints. The term "Mormon" came to be because the book that the LDS religion is based off of is called "The Book of Mormon", but if someone is a "Mormon" then they belong to the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints.  So, as it has been explained to me (by more than one person who belongs to the church) Mormon and LDS is one in the same.
> 
> The people on this show are a fundamentalist sect of the LDS religion.
> 
> And you are correct...Polygamy is not a religion.



You're right with everything. Where it gets tricky is with the Book of Mormon. As far as I know, they still believe the Book of Mormon to be scripture, just like the mainstream church does. 

But any member of the mainstream church would be ex-communicated for practicing polygamy, even if they still believed in the Book of Mormon.

For what it's worth: the church has another set of 'scriptures' called the Doctrine & Covenants. It's in Section 132 of that where you'll find the origin of polygamy in the mainstream LDS church.

Very interesting reading.


----------



## KathyB

babypie said:


> Huh? Did you read the list? When did he fraudulently obtain another's property? When did he defraud? Elude?


FRAUD is this man's middle name.


----------



## ChristyR143

queennadine said:


> You're right with everything. Where it gets tricky is with the Book of Mormon. As far as I know, they still believe the Book of Mormon to be scripture, just like the mainstream church does.
> *
> But any member of the mainstream church would be ex-communicated for practicing polygamy, even if they still believed in the Book of Mormon.*
> 
> For what it's worth: the church has another set of 'scriptures' called the Doctrine & Covenants. It's in Section 132 of that where you'll find the origin of polygamy in the mainstream LDS church.
> 
> Very interesting reading.



Right...is this because it is against the law in Utah? That is the way I understood it, but I could be totally wrong about that.


----------



## nycmom

i am totally confused...who is he defrauding???


----------



## ChristyR143

Yeah, I don't get it either. I understand not agreeing with the lifestyle, or even being vehemently against it. But calling him a cheat and a fraud? How?? I don't get it.


----------



## queennadine

ChristyR143 said:


> Right...is this because it is against the law in Utah? That is the way I understood it, but I could be totally wrong about that.



It is against the law in Utah, and one of the Articles of Faith of the church states that members need to follow the laws of the land...but I think it's more personal for the church.

People break the law all the time and not everyone gets ex-communicated. Polygamy and adultery are up there as far as ex-ing reasons go.


----------



## queennadine

ChristyR143 said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either. I understand not agreeing with the lifestyle, or even being vehemently against it. But calling him a cheat and a fraud? How?? I don't get it.



The only thing I can think of, and I think it's been brought up, is that some polygamist families/communities do fraud the government out of money as far as welfare is concerned.

That's usually how the feds get them: on welfare fraud. I don't know if that's the case in this situation. They made it pretty clear that he and at least one of the wives work (does Meri work, too?), so who knows what their financial situation is.


----------



## ChristyR143

queennadine said:


> It is against the law in Utah, and one of the Articles of Faith of the church states that members need to follow the laws of the land...but I think it's more personal for the church.
> 
> People break the law all the time and not everyone gets ex-communicated. Polygamy and adultery are up there as far as ex-ing reasons go.



Right. I tend to agree about it being more personal. I wish I was still friends with someone who was a member. I'd love to ask them.



queennadine said:


> The only thing I can think of, and I think it's been brought up, is that some polygamist families/communities do fraud the government out of money as far as welfare is concerned.
> 
> That's usually how the feds get them: on welfare fraud. I don't know if that's the case in this situation. They made it pretty clear that he and at least one of the wives work (does Meri work, too?), so who knows what their financial situation is.



I see what you're saying. I got the feeling that Kathy wasn't referring to that when she called him a fraud, but I could be misinterpreting it.

I think 2 of the wives work, don't they? I can't remember. I know the one does though. Still...it would be pretty tough to support a family that large on only 2 incomes with no help. I did notice that the decor in the house was pretty sparse.


----------



## babypie

KathyB said:


> FRAUD is this man's middle name.


 ???


----------



## Swanky

He's not frauding the gov't. . . he's not married to anyone but ONE and is someone proving that they're on welfare?  I haven't seen this proof.
He's not cheating on his wife, they're CONSENTING.


----------



## Swanky

Where I stop looking the other way is in the extreme cases where little girls are being married and raped, sometimes by their own uncles 


interesting read
http://www.onlineutah.com/polygamyhistoryembry.shtml


----------



## babypie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Where I stop looking the other way is in the *extreme cases where little girls are being married* and raped, sometimes by their own uncles
> 
> 
> interesting read
> http://www.onlineutah.com/polygamyhistoryembry.shtml


 
Sadly this practice is still very much happening all over ther world in places like India...


----------



## tonij2000

This thread is very entertaining, *Kathyb* - you crack me up, lol! 

I haven't seen this show yet but I'll be looking for it!


----------



## Bella

The whole idea that law enforcement is looking in to the family now that they're on TV doesn't mean much to me.  It's typical.  Anyway, we're talking about generations of families that have been living this way, _in Utah_.  I'd imagine they know how to legally live the life they do.  

I choose to think, generally, whatever works for you.  Then I think about the children, they don't have a _choice_ and that's where the emotional part of me perks up.  Yes, it is all they know, I understand that.  BUT...... 
Funny, part of me was irritated that they don't just leave well enough alone in their family because _it is_ all the children know.  Ultimately it's about other peoples chosen convictions being different than mine.  Round and round we go.


----------



## k2sealer

KathyB said:


> Are you kidding me??? Out of the 11 shown, _KODY_ is guilty of 10 of them!!!


 
How would you know? You don't even watch the show.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I haven't watched this show but It is just disgusting and i don't see how they can allow this to be shown on television!


----------



## guccimamma

so they have cohabitation laws in Utah? do they just enforce them selectively?

i think they should focus on instances where there is obvious abuse. 

these people seem like the Beaver Cleaver family of polygamists


----------



## TMiranda

Why is the way some people CHOOSE to live their life disgusting?  Just because you don't believe in it does not make it wrong.  I don't understand how people have such a small window of how everyone needs to live their life and if you aren't within the frame of that window then it is wrong.

To each their own.  If it makes them happy than good for them.


----------



## PurseFreak17

^agreed. While I don't believe a word coming out of the Dad's mouth ( too much smiling and hugging going on for my taste), I think it is a leap to assume that there is something wrong with the women who agree to this lifestyle.  it is really fair to the kids? Not so much...but I think culture plays a HUGE role in why this family keeps on. My mother, loud mouthed, super confident, and independant, has been the US almost 30 years, and to this day serves my Dad his meals. She just does it without a thought. He doesn't serve her her meals, but she doesn't care. While this pales in comparison to polygamy, others might look at my parents and say my mom is subservient to my dad, but it's not the case. It's simply their culture.


----------



## Swanky

SOLIDGOLD2 said:


> *I haven't watched this show* but It is just disgusting and i don't see how they can allow this to be shown on television!


How can you be so passionate if you haven't even watched it. . . .


----------



## TMiranda

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How can you be so passionate if you haven't even watched it. . . .



I totally agree with you.


----------



## Nishi621

They are all consenting adults, noone has been forxed or coerced, he's not kicking his sons out the door nor is he marrying underage girls.  I agree, I see no problem here, what adults do in their home is their business, no one is getting hurt here.


----------



## Dew Drops

k2sealer said:


> And... add to that, polygamy is "normal" to all the women on the show. They grew up with it. They probably look at us (those of us who are married with one spouse) and think how sad it is that we don't have other wives in the marriage to help us and share the responsibilities.
> 
> I have a good friend at work who comes from a country where polygamy is common. For example, his uncle has 3 wives. One who lives on and manages his farm, and the other two who live in town with him. You might be surprised that the country my friend is from is NOT in the middle east but polygamy is still common and "normal".




Polygamny in the middle east is a religious and cultural practice. Religiously the limit is 4 wives but I know my great grandfather had 5 at the same time they were ignorant of the fact that it is forbidden in their own religion.       Throughout history it was common, I believe people took several dozens of wives at a time, but Islam in the middle east limited it to 4, giving the freedom of choice in having more than one wife but setting a limit the unlimited numbers of wives men took.     The rule was there to complement "man's nature" in the sense that he has the freedom to make a relationship legal (religiously legal, because remember marriages were done religiously and not always legal by the state/country in the past so that WAS/IS marriage in many places still)   thus he does not have to stray or cheat, or for instance if his wife can't have any children he can take on another wife for such purposes, or even marry an elderly woman who may need financial assistance.  

I just want to say that it isn't always about sex.  There are many reasons out there. 

I've spoken and met many ladies who had co-wives, a lot of them were very happy and some not so much, ultimately they came to a certain degree of comfort knowing that it was something made allowable by God in their religion so they could abide by it.     

I think those woman in such relationships are content because it is in their belief system and faith,  little to do with self esteem ..etc.

Now a man who makes the decision to take on any amount of wives should have to really be able to handle it, if he can't do them all justice then he should not have gone that far.   If he can and they're all happy then who am I to judge them.

JMHO


----------



## k2sealer

Dew Drops said:


> Polygamny in the middle east is a religious and cultural practice. Religiously the limit is 4 wives but I know my great grandfather had 5 at the same time they were ignorant of the fact that it is forbidden in their own religion. Throughout history it was common, I believe people took several dozens of wives at a time, but Islam in the middle east limited it to 4, giving the freedom of choice in having more than one wife but setting a limit the unlimited numbers of wives men took. The rule was there to complement "man's nature" in the sense that he has the freedom to make a relationship legal (religiously legal, because remember marriages were done religiously and not always legal by the state/country in the past so that WAS/IS marriage in many places still) thus he does not have to stray or cheat, or for instance if his wife can't have any children he can take on another wife for such purposes, or even marry an elderly woman who may need financial assistance.
> 
> I just want to say that it isn't always about sex. There are many reasons out there.
> 
> I've spoken and met many ladies who had co-wives, a lot of them were very happy and some not so much, ultimately they came to a certain degree of comfort knowing that it was something made allowable by God in their religion so they could abide by it.
> 
> I think those woman in such relationships are content because it is in their belief system and faith, little to do with self esteem ..etc.
> 
> Now a man who makes the decision to take on any amount of wives should have to really be able to handle it, if he can't do them all justice then he should not have gone that far. If he can and they're all happy then who am I to judge them.
> 
> JMHO


 


Being happy as a co-wife (or even a wife in a monogamous marriage) probably depends a lot more on the personalities of the people involved rather than the institution of polygamy or monogamy. I don't think one over the other has a lock on being "good" or "right". Within the proper social context either one could be right.


----------



## LH405

Nishi621 said:


> They are all consenting adults, noone has been forxed or coerced, he's not kicking his sons out the door nor is he marrying underage girls.  I agree, *I see no problem here, what adults do in their home is their business, no one is getting hurt here.*



 I totally agree with that position. I do not agree with the lifestyle but I do agree that what consenting adults do in their own home is their business, whether they are gay, poly, or straight.


----------



## ChristyR143

Dew Drops said:


> Polygamny in the middle east is a religious and cultural practice. Religiously the limit is 4 wives but I know my great grandfather had 5 at the same time they were ignorant of the fact that it is forbidden in their own religion.       Throughout history it was common, I believe people took several dozens of wives at a time, but Islam in the middle east limited it to 4, giving the freedom of choice in having more than one wife but setting a limit the unlimited numbers of wives men took.     The rule was there to complement "man's nature" in the sense that he has the freedom to make a relationship legal (religiously legal, because remember marriages were done religiously and not always legal by the state/country in the past so that WAS/IS marriage in many places still)   thus he does not have to stray or cheat, or for instance if his wife can't have any children he can take on another wife for such purposes, or even marry an elderly woman who may need financial assistance.
> 
> I just want to say that it isn't always about sex.  There are many reasons out there.
> 
> I've spoken and met many ladies who had co-wives, a lot of them were very happy and some not so much, ultimately they came to a certain degree of comfort knowing that it was something made allowable by God in their religion so they could abide by it.
> 
> *I think those woman in such relationships are content because it is in their belief system and faith,  little to do with self esteem ..etc.*
> 
> Now a man who makes the decision to take on any amount of wives should have to really be able to handle it, if he can't do them all justice then he should not have gone that far.   If he can and they're all happy then who am I to judge them.
> 
> JMHO



I agree with this wholeheartedly.


----------



## babypie

Anyone else thing that "30 year old Robin", the potential fourth wife, looks, ahem, older than 30?  More like....40.  Just sayin'...


----------



## BagloverBurr

I dont see why everyone is so up in arms over this. What they are doing isnt hurting anyone. all the kids seem happy and taking care of. I watched the first episode and found nothing "disgusting". I personally wouldnt be ok with sharing a husband, but there are many things i am not ok with doing my self, but dont think are wrong for others to do..IE swinging/spouse swaps..


----------



## queennadine

LH405 said:


> I totally agree with that position. I do not agree with the lifestyle but I do agree that what consenting adults do in their own home is their business, whether they are gay, poly, or straight.



Agree.


----------



## Grace123

Too bad there aren't religions that would promote "Brother Husbands". I think a little less patriarchal mentality in religion could be a positive thing.

Not that I, personally, would want more than one husband!!  But I do believe in what's fair for the gander, etc, etc.


----------



## k2sealer

Grace123 said:


> Too bad there aren't religions that would promote "Brother Husbands". I think a little less patriarchal mentality in religion could be a positive thing.
> 
> Not that I, personally, would want more than one husband!!  But I do believe in what's fair for the gander, etc, etc.



There is in Tibet because of the chinese laws about one child per family. Google polyandry in tibet.


----------



## pollinilove

im ok with it they are all in the same age range . its not like a 14 year old girl with a 60 year old man


----------



## Grace123

k2sealer said:


> There is in Tibet because of the chinese laws about one child per family. Google polyandry in tibet.



Hey thanks, I learned something today~!


----------



## Kansashalo

Grace123 said:


> Too bad there aren't religions that would promote "Brother Husbands". I think a little less patriarchal mentality in religion could be a positive thing.
> 
> Not that I, personally, would want more than one husband!!  But I do believe in what's fair for the gander, etc, etc.



I wonder how accepting society (in general) would be of that?   Usually when it comes to women doing things that men do, all the rules change.


----------



## cjy

^ Yeah we would be hung.


----------



## Sunshine

What did you all think about last nights episodes?? SO many tears!!! I know all the wives say they are excited about the 4th potential wife, but they sure all sounded conflicted!! 
If I heard the word courted one more time I was going to ...... scream! It made me laugh, but serious over kill! 
Im very interested to see how this is all going to play out...Im pretty fascinated by it all. Maybe because its so bizarre.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

This has to be one of the dumbest shows on tv!! I am glad this guy is being investigated now. I hope they throw him in jail!! 

The women are pretty dumb as well!! They must not think to highly of themselves thats for sure!!! 

Is this country that desperate for something to watch that they have to put something like this on?


----------



## k2sealer

Yes. And we love it.


----------



## Sunshine

Yes, I love this kind of TV!!!


----------



## gators

I agree with you Sunshine!  They all say they want a 4th wife, but they don't seem too happy about it.  There is just too much conflict.  I just think they are trying to stick to their beliefs and assume this is the right thing to do.  It seems more about what kody wants and the other wives must accept it, like it or not.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I really feel for Meri, the first wife. She said herself that if it wasn't for her daughter, she wouldn't still be with Kody. She just want to tear her daughter away from the only family she really knows. And there is Kody, just sitting there, not trying to comfort her or understand why she feels the way she feels. Some people say that she chose Robin, but I really doubt she did. Meri seems so unhappy with the arrangement, and it's been said Robin lived 4-5 hours away. How would she have even met Robin to introduce her to Kody?

It is really telling that Robin kept going on and on about finally having a family and getting help with her kids. I felt like saying, uh, hello, you have a family in your three children, but then I remember she said she grew up in a poly household, so maybe she feels a family is not complete unless it is poly.

Janelle seems like she's just in it for the ride. LOL. She gets free baby-sitting and someone to cook for her kids. She said herself she really didn't want to be a stay-at-home mom and that she enjoys being away.

Kody is kind of a tool. He seems really dumb. It seems like he only adopted the poly lifestyle because it afforded him as many women as he wanted, not because he legitimately believed in the principle. The family doesn't seem particularly religious or devout.


----------



## jellyv

The Mercedes and Lexus, the house, the expenses..government welfare may be paying for part of it. Ethically, this is worth thinking about. Should the state have to support nonlegal wives who apply for welfare as single mothers? Because that's the way these arrangements often are subsidized.


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

^I am assuming that is why he is under investigation!!  I bet he is mooching off us!!


----------



## k2sealer

^ Nope. He is under investigation (which I predict will go no where) because Utah doesn't want to look like they are The Polygamy State. The would rather be Ski Utah like it says on some of their license plates. Although I wonder what the background picture would be on the license plate that says The Polygamy State? Hmmmmm

The only wife that could be "mooching" would be #3. The other 2 wives and Kody all have jobs. But, it does not appear the wife #3 collects any money from the government.


----------



## jellyv

k2sealer said:


> The only wife that could be "mooching" would be #3. The other 2 wives and Kody all have jobs. But, it does not appear the wife #3 collects any money from the government.



My last comment was in part addressed to those who say it's just a lifestyle choice that consenting adults can do or not. In plural marriages, fellow citizens foot the bill for the lifestyle a lot of the time. In this way it's really not just a matter of private action.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

k2sealer said:


> ^ Nope. He is under investigation (which I predict will go no where) because Utah doesn't want to look like they are The Polygamy State. The would rather be Ski Utah like it says on some of their license plates. Although I wonder what the background picture would be on the license plate that says The Polygamy State? Hmmmmm
> 
> The only wife that could be "mooching" would be #3. The other 2 wives and Kody all have jobs. But, it does not appear the wife #3 collects any money from the government.


 
Wait, I am confused. Isn't Janelle the 3rd wife? She has a job, and she works 12 hours a day M-F. Meri and Kody also have jobs. Christine (the pregnant one) is the stay-at-home mom. Robin does not have a job anymore.

I don't know if any of them are on welfare, but I would be very surprised if they were given the fact that they've decided to air out their business to the entire world. A lot of poly families do get welfare assistance/food stamps, but I didn't get the impression that this family did, especially since a majority of the adults are working outside of the home.


----------



## k2sealer

jellyv said:


> My last comment was in part addressed to those who say it's just a lifestyle choice that consenting adults can do or not. In plural marriages, fellow citizens foot the bill for the lifestyle a lot of the time. In this way it's really not just a matter of private action.


 
I agree. I have said several times that I don't care how people style their lives unless they are hurting other people. For example, kicking boys out of the group because they are competition for wives, marrying very young girls to men 3X's their age, stealing welfare money under the supposed single mother label, etc.

But this particular family, doesn't appear to be doing any of these abusive practices.


----------



## k2sealer

#1 Meri
#2 Janelle
#3 Christine
Soon to be #4 Robyn

I haven't gotten to watch the show yet because I go to bed fairly early and get up at o'dark 30 in the morning. So, I don't know what happened in last night's episode yet.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Oh. For me, it's much easier to just refer to them by their names as not everyone knows the order they came into the family.


----------



## k2sealer

I have trouble remembering names. But I do remember #3's (Christine's) story about how she didn't want to be a #1 because she didn't want to be married to a man by herself. And she didn't want to be a #2 because a #2 drives a wedge in the marriage. She only ever wanted to be a #3.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DC-Cutie said:


> I always think that women in these kind of relationships have some deep rooted low self esteem issues.


 

 me too


----------



## Nishi621

I find it odd that he and wife number 1 only have one child together considering people like this usually go for tons of children.


----------



## restless57

k2sealer said:


> I have trouble remembering names. But I do remember #3's (Christine's) story about how she didn't want to be a #1 because she didn't want to be married to a man by herself. And she didn't want to be a #2 because a #2 drives a wedge in the marriage. She only ever wanted to be a #3.


 
Pretty sad stuff, if you have to consider where you want to place yourself in the pecking order


----------



## pollinilove

she could only have 1 baby not sure why but i guess its medical . she did say she wants more but cant have any more



Nishi621 said:


> I find it odd that he and wife number 1 only have one child together considering people like this usually go for tons of children.


----------



## nataliam1976

I just saw one scene where that tool of a husband says that adding Robyn to the family will hurt the others - he knows it, he realizes it , he doesnt care and does it anyway. Enough for me.


----------



## babypie

I haven't watched last night's episode yet, will hopefully get to it tonight...




Nishi621 said:


> I find it odd that he and wife number 1 only have one child together considering people like this usually go for tons of children.


 I get the impression she medically couldn't have any more children.


----------



## LVobsessed415

I don't understand how wife#1 has jealousy issues but was the one to get kody out to first start dating robin?


----------



## LVobsessed415

also wonder why in plural marriages, the females can't have multiple husbands? why can the men marry as many women as they want?


----------



## jellyv

LVobsessed415 said:


> also wonder why *in plural marriages,* the females can't have multiple husbands? why can the men marry as many women as they want?



Because this show is about Mormon fundamentalism, and in that culture the belief system permits multiple wives only. It happens in other societies, but not this one.


----------



## Ladybug09

jellyv said:


> The Mercedes and Lexus, the house, the expenses..government welfare may be paying for part of it. Ethically, this is worth thinking about. Should the state have to support nonlegal wives who apply for welfare as single mothers? Because that's the way these arrangements often are subsidized.


 
I could care less what they want to do with their family or business, but IF they are getting federal funds to support their lifestyle, I am not in agreeance with it.


----------



## queennadine

^Agreed...the problem is that there are so many other people that abuse the welfare system and aren't polygamists, kwim?

I worked at a grocery store in high school and the amount of people paying for their food in food stamps and WIC and then buying lotto tickets, cigs, and beer was unbelievable.

I think all of it is wrong. 

I havn't watched last night's episode yet. I need to get on it!


----------



## boomie

He's like a hoarder.  Why can't he be happy with what he already has?  Now, the other wives will get even LESS attention each - not to mention the attention being torn away from the kids.  I saw perhaps 5 min. of one episode, the beginning showed how he was "courting" the new lady and I promptly turned the channel.  Some people think it's ok and some people don't, and I fall into the latter category.  I deserve a dude's FULL attention, it would not be ok to be his "alternate."


----------



## babypie

Why was Robyn bursting into tears throughout the whole episode?  Very annoying.

Interesting that one of the teenage daughters said she doesn't want to live the polygamy lifestyle when she gets married.
....


Sunshine said:


> What did you all think about last nights episodes?? SO many tears!!! I know all the wives say they are excited about the 4th potential wife, but they sure all sounded conflicted!!
> I*f I heard the word courted one more time I was going to ...... scream*! It made me laugh, but serious over kill!
> Im very interested to see how this is all going to play out...Im pretty fascinated by it all. Maybe because its so bizarre.



OMG me to!! Why can't he just say 'dating'?! 



BudgetBeauty said:


> I really feel for Meri, the first wife. She said herself that if it wasn't for her daughter, she wouldn't still be with Kody. She just want to tear her daughter away from the only family she really knows. And there is Kody, just sitting there, not trying to comfort her or understand why she feels the way she feels. Some people say that she chose Robin, but I really doubt she did. Meri seems so unhappy with the arrangement, and it's been said Robin lived 4-5 hours away. How would she have even met Robin to introduce her to Kody?
> 
> It is really telling that Robin kept going on and on about finally having a family and getting help with her kids. I felt like saying, uh, hello, you have a family in your three children, but then I remember she said she grew up in a poly household, so maybe she feels a family is not complete unless it is poly.
> 
> *Janelle seems like she's just in it for the ride. LOL. She gets free baby-sitting and someone to cook for her kids. She said herself she really didn't want to be a stay-at-home mom and that she enjoys being away.*
> 
> Kody is kind of a tool. He seems really dumb. It seems like he only adopted the poly lifestyle because it afforded him as many women as he wanted, not because he legitimately believed in the principle. The family doesn't seem particularly religious or devout.



She seems the most detached.  Like she's just happily going about her day at work not caring one way or the other how many "wives" Kody has as long as she has daycare at home...



queennadine said:


> ^Agreed...*the problem is that there are so many other people that abuse the welfare system and aren't polygamists*, kwim?
> 
> I worked at a grocery store in high school and the amount of people paying for their food in food stamps and WIC and then buying lotto tickets, cigs, and beer was unbelievable.
> 
> I think all of it is wrong.
> 
> I havn't watched last night's episode yet. I need to get on it!


----------



## grace04

I just read through this entire thread and I don't get it.  Am I the only one that feels this situation puts these women in such subservient roles that it is sickening?  I really don't care about the religion, the culture, the morals - whatever you want to call it.  What bothers me is that this guy uses these women, thinks he has the right to use them, and they apparently agree.  (They SEEM to agree, yet admit to having jealousy issues, hurt feelings regarding his activities with the other women, not having enough time with Mr. Wonderful, etc.)

I think it's unfortunate that more women aren't seeing that this situation glorifies male dominance and minimizes female worth.  No little girl could see this type of lifestyle and not think that the man is the boss and the women are his possessions.  THAT is what bothers me about this show.  Too many women have fought too hard trying to enlighten society with respect to women's rights.  Stupid shows like this are just one big throw-back to more oppressive times.  So, there is a whole other way to find this arrangement offensive, especially if you grew up in the 60's!

I may get lambasted for these opinions, but it is possible to have issues with this show/lifestyle and not be "narrow-minded". In my opinion the members of this "family" are themselves narrow-minded and unenlightened.


----------



## guccimamma

boomie said:


> *He's like a hoarder.*  Why can't he be happy with what he already has?  Now, the other wives will get even LESS attention each - not to mention the attention being torn away from the kids.  I saw perhaps 5 min. of one episode, the beginning showed how he was "courting" the new lady and I promptly turned the channel.  Some people think it's ok and some people don't, and I fall into the latter category.  I deserve a dude's FULL attention, it would not be ok to be his "alternate."



you nailed it! wife hoarder!


----------



## boomie

collect them all! like happy meal toys!

this guy has it made...it's just not right.


----------



## queennadine

grace04 said:


> I just read through this entire thread and I don't get it.  Am I the only one that feels this situation puts these women in such subservient roles that it is sickening?  I really don't care about the religion, the culture, the morals - whatever you want to call it.  What bothers me is that this guy uses these women, thinks he has the right to use them, and they apparently agree.  (They SEEM to agree, yet admit to having jealousy issues, hurt feelings regarding his activities with the other women, not having enough time with Mr. Wonderful, etc.)
> 
> I think it's unfortunate that more women aren't seeing that this situation glorifies male dominance and minimizes female worth.  No little girl could see this type of lifestyle and not think that the man is the boss and the women are his possessions.  THAT is what bothers me about this show.  Too many women have fought too hard trying to enlighten society with respect to women's rights.  Stupid shows like this are just one big throw-back to more oppressive times.  So, there is a whole other way to find this arrangement offensive, especially if you grew up in the 60's!
> 
> I may get lambasted for these opinions, but it is possible to have issues with this show/lifestyle and not be "narrow-minded". In my opinion the members of this "family" are themselves narrow-minded and unenlightened.



I agree with most everything you said. I personally would not want that lifestyle for the reasons you listed above.

However, I think 3 of the 4 women grew up in polygamist families so they don't know anything different.

I also remember them saying that they will support their kids no matter what kind of lifestyle they choose. Hopefully that will actually be the case!


----------



## Kansashalo

I agree with grace04 too!

So I lied  and attempted to watch this.  I'm glad to see that it wasn't just me that felt like Kody is basically an old washed up d-bag.  I guess I was expecting this "new age" kind of feel - about how each woman is special in a certain this way and how they all "complete" one another and the family.  But what I saw was mostly women with no self esteem and a guy that takes full advantage of that and who is only concerned with what he wants.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I had a chance to watch both episodes last night and it was pretty interesting. 

The two daughters babysitting the girlfriend's kids while she and their dad went on a date was a bit off-putting to me. It seemed like it was to the girlfriend's kids too. When they were singing "which mom is coming" or whatever in the car, their mom replied "no mom is coming. the girls are." they were like "awww," and she said "I know." I thought that was a bit funny and awkward at the same time.

The pregnant wife seems like a she has a great personality. I think I like her the most so far. (Sorry, I don't now their names yet).


----------



## Manda90

I think the whole show is messed up. I watched it for a whole minute and couldnt watch it anymore. I could never picture myself sharing my husband. I told my boyfriend that the other day when i was watching it when he came home from work. He agreed with me and thinks it was pretty messed up too. I dont know why people would want to live like that. I find that wrong and its kinda disturbing.


----------



## queennadine

DH always wonders why ANY guy would want more than one wife?! Apparently 1 is enough to handle?


----------



## zippie

grace04 said:


> I just read through this entire thread and I don't get it. Am I the only one that feels this situation puts these women in such subservient roles that it is sickening? I really don't care about the religion, the culture, the morals - whatever you want to call it. What bothers me is that this guy uses these women, thinks he has the right to use them, and they apparently agree. (They SEEM to agree, yet admit to having jealousy issues, hurt feelings regarding his activities with the other women, not having enough time with Mr. Wonderful, etc.)
> 
> I think it's unfortunate that more women aren't seeing that this situation glorifies male dominance and minimizes female worth. No little girl could see this type of lifestyle and not think that the man is the boss and the women are his possessions. THAT is what bothers me about this show. Too many women have fought too hard trying to enlighten society with respect to women's rights. Stupid shows like this are just one big throw-back to more oppressive times. So, there is a whole other way to find this arrangement offensive, especially if you grew up in the 60's!
> 
> I may get lambasted for these opinions, but it is possible to have issues with this show/lifestyle and not be "narrow-minded". In my opinion the members of this "family" are themselves narrow-minded and unenlightened.


 YOU GO GIRL - I agree with everything you said.


----------



## rockhollow

After watching the two new episodes last night, I sure don't think that all things are going well in that family.
The ladies sure seemed to be having problems with this new situation. The show was poorly edited - first they are all sitting together saying how great it was, then in the next moment, they seemed to be really unhappy about a new wife.

Wife one first says that she met wife 4 and thought she would be a great addition the the family - then we see her saying that she was so unhappy and was only staying because of her daughter and the commitment she made.

Wife two seems ok with it, and then makes the comment that Kody better make sure he continues to fulfill the requirements of all the wives - she also gave Kody a dirty look when she made that comment - I wonder if that was a warning for Kody.

Wife three seemed happy at first sight, but then seemed to make lots of comments throughout the show about not really being ok with the new wife. She's already complaining about not enough time with Kody.

Very conflicting comments from the 3 wives.

Then upcoming wife four - Kody is her soul-mate? Come on - that's a bit much! Her children seemed confused - and acting quite wild when Kody came with the older children. Shouldn't he be spending time with the kids and Robin - not out courting her - I also was so tired of him talking about 'courting' Robin.

I think there is trouble in paradise!!!!


----------



## babypie

grace04 said:


> I just read through this entire thread and I don't get it. *Am I the only one that feels this situation puts these women in such subservient roles that it is sickening*? I really don't care about the religion, the culture, the morals - whatever you want to call it. What bothers me is that this guy uses these women, thinks he has the right to use them, and they apparently agree. (They SEEM to agree, yet admit to having jealousy issues, hurt feelings regarding his activities with the other women, not having enough time with Mr. Wonderful, etc.)
> 
> I think it's unfortunate that more women aren't seeing that this situation glorifies male dominance and minimizes female worth. No little girl could see this type of lifestyle and not think that the man is the boss and the women are his possessions. THAT is what bothers me about this show. Too many women have fought too hard trying to enlighten society with respect to women's rights. Stupid shows like this are just one big throw-back to more oppressive times. So, there is a whole other way to find this arrangement offensive, especially if you grew up in the 60's!
> 
> I may get lambasted for these opinions, but it is possible to have issues with this show/lifestyle and not be "narrow-minded". In my opinion the members of this "family" are themselves narrow-minded and unenlightened.


 
Of course it does. But so does countless other religions, marriages, families, etc. Heck, I even know athiests who are sexist pigs. I don't see anyone kicking up a stink over other situations that demean women.

I am watching the show for pure entertainment value.


----------



## LH405

grace04 said:


> I just read through this entire thread and I don't get it.  Am I the only one that feels this situation puts these women in such subservient roles that it is sickening?  I really don't care about the religion, the culture, the morals - whatever you want to call it.  What bothers me is that this guy uses these women, thinks he has the right to use them, and they apparently agree.  (They SEEM to agree, yet admit to having jealousy issues, hurt feelings regarding his activities with the other women, not having enough time with Mr. Wonderful, etc.)
> 
> *I think it's unfortunate that more women aren't seeing that this situation glorifies male dominance and minimizes female worth.  No little girl could see this type of lifestyle and not think that the man is the boss and the women are his possessions.  THAT is what bothers me about this show.  Too many women have fought too hard trying to enlighten society with respect to women's rights.  Stupid shows like this are just one big throw-back to more oppressive times.  So, there is a whole other way to find this arrangement offensive, especially if you grew up in the 60's!
> *
> I may get lambasted for these opinions, but it is possible to have issues with this show/lifestyle and not be "narrow-minded". *In my opinion the members of this "family" are themselves narrow-minded and unenlightened.*



Thank you, excellent points. I am for the rights of adults to do what they will, but I definitely think that these "poly" situations with multiple wives put women (at least in the US) back about 150 years.  I can't bear to watch the show although I tried to twice. As a woman, it makes my stomach turn. Those women all just seem so ignorant. I can't even claim that cultural relativity makes it okay because "its all they know." That statement could be applied to many unjust situations, just look at Jaycee Dugard - she was brainwashed by that scumbag and had plenty of opportunities to leave but she didn't because she was taught -ahem, brainwashed at age 11-  that Garrido was her family. Sometimes "its all they know" doesn't matter. Just because folks don't know a different way doesn't mean their ways are right.


----------



## Mahina

I remember watching last nights show and thinking what a D!@k. While he was on his way to visit this Robin chick, the wives were moving heavy furniture to accomodate the new baby. What the hell? Who does that? Why wasn't he _helping _them?

I guess that's how that household rolls. :censor:


----------



## babypie

Interesting that one of the teenage daughters has already decided she will not have a polygamist marriage even though she was raised in that environment.


----------



## k2sealer

babypie said:


> Interesting that one of the teenage daughters has already decided she will not have a polygamist marriage even though she was raised in that environment.


 
I noticed that too. But I didn't think it was that significant because 15 year olds can change their minds a half dozen times before breakfast. Shoot, if my life looked anything like I thought it would when I was 15, I would be typing this on my jeweled keyboard from my palace.


----------



## xobellavidaxo

I just started watching the show, on the internet, I don't like it, would never be able to share MY husband. However, the thing that really bothered me was that Meri (1st wife?) was never able to get pregnant again after her first child, can anyone imagine how DIFFICULT it must have been for her to watch her husband and the other wives have babies which she could no longer do? She seems ok with everything but I think that would break me, but that's just me.


----------



## babypie

k2sealer said:


> I noticed that too. But I didn't think it was that significant because 15 year olds can change their minds a half dozen times before breakfast. Shoot, if my life looked anything like I thought it would when I was 15, I would be typing this on my jeweled keyboard from my palace.


 Yeah but at least she's aware she has a choice.  She doesn't feel like she has to have the same lifestyle when she's older.

Did anyone notice when Meri said something about only staying for her daughter?  Because "this is her family" ?? I can't remember the exact wording, but she implied that she wanted out but stayed for her daughter's sake....


----------



## xobellavidaxo

I think Meri is going to leave as soon as her daughter leaves. If she stays she'd only be staying to take care of the other children, which I'm sorry you can love them but theyre not YOURS so it is a little different and to spend time with a quarter husband. I don't see that being emotionally sufficient for any person.


----------



## k2sealer

babypie said:


> Yeah but at least she's aware she has a choice. She doesn't feel like she has to have the same lifestyle when she's older.
> 
> *Did anyone notice when Meri said something about only staying for her daughter? Because "this is her family" ?? I can't remember the exact wording, but she implied that she wanted out but stayed for her daughter's sake....*


 
Yah, I saw that too. But was it a fleeting thought she was just expressing but had no intention of acting upon? Because we all have those. Some days my DH is lucky I don't pinch his head clean off his body. This does not imply that I actually intend to, nor have the hand strength to actually pinch someone's head off. LOL.


----------



## babypie

xobellavidaxo said:


> *I think Meri is going to leave as soon as her daughter leaves.* If she stays she'd only be staying to take care of the other children, which I'm sorry you can love them but theyre not YOURS so it is a little different and to spend time with a quarter husband. I don't see that being emotionally sufficient for any person.


 I can see this happening.


----------



## k2sealer

xobellavidaxo said:


> I* think Meri is going to leave as soon as her daughter leaves.* If she stays she'd only be staying to take care of the other children, which I'm sorry you can love them but theyre not YOURS so it is a little different and to spend time with a quarter husband. I don't see that being emotionally sufficient for any person.


 
Well, then we should have at least 3 seasons of this show then since the daughter is only 15. LOL.


----------



## xobellavidaxo

Also, why does he get to drive a little sports car?? Doesn't he have 13 kids? Aren't they tight with money? More and more it does seem like he's very arrogant, if you're truly dedicated to being a good husband and father, you would not be DATING (courting), while you have so many young children at home. right? I'm disturbed.


----------



## Mahina

He looks like Chucky with his wild red hair. :lolots:


----------



## BudgetBeauty

xobellavidaxo said:


> Also, why does he get to drive a little sports car?? Doesn't he have 13 kids? Aren't they tight with money? More and more it does seem like he's very arrogant, if you're truly dedicated to being a good husband and father, you would not be DATING (courting), while you have so many young children at home. right? I'm disturbed.


 
I didn't get the impression that they were tight with money at all. I'm curious to hear what Janelle does for a living because if Meri, Kody, and Janelle make enough to support a family of almost 20 (and all of the children are in private school), they must be making really good money. The cost of living in their area might be low, too, so that could help.

I don't even think Kody talks to the children regularly. He comes off like he has no idea how to communicate with them.


----------



## babypie

Mahina said:


> He looks like Chucky with his wild red hair. :lolots:


 
Hahaha. 



BudgetBeauty said:


> I didn't get the impression that they were tight with money at all. I'm curious to hear what Janelle does for a living because if Meri, Kody, and Janelle make enough to support a family of almost 20 (and all of the children are in private school), they must be making really good money. The cost of living in their area might be low, too, so that could help.
> 
> *I don't even think Kody talks to the children regularly. He comes off like he has no idea how to communicate with them*.


I wonder if he can even tell some of them apart? So many little blonde heads...


----------



## xobellavidaxo

BudgetBeauty said:


> I didn't get the impression that they were tight with money at all. I'm curious to hear what Janelle does for a living because if Meri, Kody, and Janelle make enough to support a family of almost 20 (and all of the children are in private school), they must be making really good money. The cost of living in their area might be low, too, so that could help.
> 
> I don't even think Kody talks to the children regularly. He comes off like he has no idea how to communicate with them.




Janelle mentioned something about working because it was hard to do it on one income (kodys) and also her son talked about an 'egg budget' but I don't know I guess they could be doing just fine, it still seems as though he gets more of the benefits than anyone else from this lifestyle choice. I totally agree with you he doesn't seem to know how to talk to his kids he acts like a loopy teenager. It was interesting watching Christine take over when he was struggling to explain bringing on a new wife to his kids. Can I also add that Christine's comment about always wanting to be the third wife and wanting sister wives more than the husband was a little enlightening, I could ALMOST kind of see why anyone would want to be involved in that sort of relationship.


----------



## xobellavidaxo

It also just popped into my head, since the other 2/3 wives aren't legally married to Kody do they get government aid and such? considering they have 5-6 kids each and ARE technically single?


----------



## kroquet

I bet they get huge tax refunds, which really kind of annoys me.    I haven't watched this show, but I have trouble even looking at the pics of Chucky/Kody.    He looks too much like a perv that like to hang out in the park with a bowl of candy.


----------



## babypie

xobellavidaxo said:


> It also just popped into my head, since the other 2/3 wives aren't legally married to Kody do they get government aid and such? considering they have 5-6 kids each and ARE technically single?


 Probably.

And since the house is sectioned off into 3 different "homes", maybe they have separate apartment numbers = separate addresses to claim assitance??


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I spoke too soon on thinking they didn't have money issues! I read on another board that Kody and Meri filed for bankruptcy 5 years ago. Why on earth would Kody buy a sportscar if times were so hard?


----------



## LH405

babypie said:


> Probably.
> 
> And since the house is sectioned off into 3 different "homes", maybe they have separate apartment numbers = separate addresses to claim assitance??



Now that makes my blood boil! I wonder what will come of the investigation.


----------



## babypie

BudgetBeauty said:


> I spoke too soon on thinking they didn't have money issues! I read on another board that Kody and Meri filed for bankruptcy 5 years ago. Why on earth would Kody buy a sportscar if times were so hard?


 Interesting...


----------



## babypie

SALT LAKE CITY  The family with four wives had hoped its participation on a TLC reality TV show would shed light on polygamy but is now the target of a bigamy investigation by Utah police.

"Sister Wives," which premiered Sunday, chronicles the life of 41-year-old advertising salesman Kody Brown, his four wives, 13 children and three stepchildren. The Browns, of Lehi, have said they hoped that the peek into their lives would help broaden the public's understanding of plural families.
Lehi police are investigating whether the family is violating bigamy laws in plain view on cable TV. Brown is only legally married to Meri but also calls three other women his spouses: Janelle, Christine and Robyn.

"...When we decided to do this show, we knew there would be risks," the Brown family said in a statement Tuesday. "But for the sake of our family, and most importantly, our kids, we felt it was a risk worth taking."

Most polygamist families practice in secret, but it has entered the national dialogue given its portrayal on the HBO scripted drama "Big Love." The modern Mormon church excommunicates members found engaged in the practice, which was disavowed by the church in 1890 as part of a push for Utah's statehood.

On a TLC ad for "Sister Wives," one wife says: "I think we're normal, and then I go out and then I'm like, 'Oh yeah, I can't tell anybody about my normal family.'

*Across Utah and parts of the western U.S., an estimated 38,000 self-described fundamentalist Mormons continue to believe and/or practice polygamy, believing it brings exaltation in heaven*.

Over the past 10 years, Utah's historically insular polygamist community has worked to educate the public and state agencies about its culture. State agencies now better understand the unique aspects of polygamous culture and plural families are less hesitant to seek help when needed, Principle Voices co-founder Anne Wilde said.

The Brown family's decision to do a reality TV show was sort an extension of that education work, said Wilde, who knows the family well.

*Although it is rarely prosecuted, bigamy is a third-degree felony in Utah, punishable by a prison term of up to five years. Under the Utah law, a person can be found guilty of bigamy through cohabitation, not just legal marriage contracts.*

Lehi police said the evidence gathered from the probe will be turned over to the Utah County attorney's office for possible prosecution. A message left for Paul was not immediately returned Tuesday.

*Utah last prosecuted a polygamist for bigamy in 2001*. Tom Green, who was married to five women and drew the attention of Utah authorities after promoting his lifestyle on national TV talk shows, was convicted on bigamy, criminal nonsupport and child rape charges. He spent six years in prison and was released in 2007.

The Utah attorney general's office has investigated the state's secretive polygamous communities, but focused its efforts on cases involving allegations of abuse, sexual assault and fraud, not bigamy.

"It has been our office's position not to pursue cases of bigamy between consenting adults," the attorney general's spokesman, Scott Troxel, said Tuesday. "We want to use our resources wisely."

Wilde said she fears an investigation into the Brown family will instill fear in plural families about going public with their lives.

"If it really goes to a court situation, then our people are going to go right back into isolation," she said.


----------



## xobellavidaxo

BudgetBeauty said:


> I spoke too soon on thinking they didn't have money issues! I read on another board that Kody and Meri filed for bankruptcy 5 years ago. Why on earth would Kody buy a sportscar if times were so hard?




I think its because he's a narcissistic pic and his wives enable this type of behavior. I read on another blog that in regard to Kody 'marrying' someone younger and prettier one of them commented, '_&#8220;I&#8217;m glad he&#8217;s getting a trophy wife!&#8221; 

I mean that's just mind baffling and also an indicator of low self esteem. I truly feel that Meri instigated this whole polygamy thing because she could not have more children and it all kind of went to Kody's head and before she knew it she had three new wives in her home and brothers and sisters for her daughter. She probably encouraged this new 4th wife because she's leaving his ass as soon as her daughter is 18 and needs a replacement. 

Robyn is more than likely going to ruin everything they had going, it's one thing to raise your kids together as babies quite another to introduce 3 new unrelated (to the rest of the family) children with behavior issues to the family. I'm just sayin.......
_


----------



## babypie

xobellavidaxo said:


> I think its because he's a narcissistic pic and his wives enable this type of behavior. I read on another blog that* in regard to Kody 'marrying' someone younger and prettier one of them commented, '*_*Im glad hes getting a **trophy wife!*
> 
> I mean that's just mind baffling and also an indicator of low self esteem. I truly feel that Meri instigated this whole polygamy thing because she could not have more children and it all kind of went to Kody's head and before she knew it she had three new wives in her home and brothers and sisters for her daughter. She probably encouraged this new 4th wife because she's leaving his ass as soon as her daughter is 18 and needs a replacement. _
> 
> _Robyn is more than likely going to ruin everything they had going, it's one thing to raise your kids together as babies quite another to introduce 3 new unrelated (to the rest of the family) children with behavior issues to the family. I'm just sayin......._


 
Yep, one of them did say that!


----------



## rockhollow

BudgetBeauty said:


> I spoke too soon on thinking they didn't have money issues! I read on another board that Kody and Meri filed for bankruptcy 5 years ago. Why on earth would Kody buy a sportscar if times were so hard?


 
How interesting.
I wonder if their current house and assets are titled to wife 2 or 3 - and Kody has nothing in his name?

And what about wife 4 - is her ex supporting her and the children in this new house 5 minutes from Kodyville?


----------



## babypie

When he marries Robyn where is she going to live?


----------



## xobellavidaxo

@ babypie, They'll probably do an addition, or shuffle the current wives and kids around. 

@ rockhollow; is she divorced? because if she is than I'm sure her ex is still paying, and Kody is really excited to claim her kids as dependents or something to get more money. And that's interesting I would like to know who's entitled to what, I think the house has to be under Meri's name, she's the legal wife, or maybe the second wife because she works.
I wonder what's going to happen after the kids are gone and they're at retirement age? do they have joint accounts and 401ks or does each person work for themselves? ugh its just too unsettling to be in their situation!


----------



## Ladybug09

xobellavidaxo said:


> Also, why does he get to drive a little sports car?? Doesn't he have 13 kids? Aren't they tight with money? More and more it does seem like he's very arrogant, if you're truly dedicated to being a good husband and father, you would not be DATING (courting), while you have so many young children at home. right? I'm disturbed.


 Girl, you are saying everything I already said, or thought!


----------



## Ladybug09

xobellavidaxo said:


> *I think Meri is going to leave as soon as her daughter leaves. *If she stays she'd only be staying to take care of the other children, which I'm sorry you can love them but theyre not YOURS so it is a little different and to spend time with a quarter husband. I don't see that being emotionally sufficient for any person.


Yep, I think the same.


----------



## rockhollow

xobellavidaxo said:


> @ babypie, They'll probably do an addition, or shuffle the current wives and kids around.
> 
> It looks like Meri has the lion's share on the house on the main floor, and the least amount of kids. I bet Kody has an eye on chopping off of a chunk of her's for the new one.
> 
> @ rockhollow; is she divorced? because if she is than I'm sure her ex is still paying, and Kody is really excited to claim her kids as dependents or something to get more money. And that's interesting I would like to know who's entitled to what, I think the house has to be under Meri's name, she's the legal wife, or maybe the second wife because she works.
> I wonder what's going to happen after the kids are gone and they're at retirement age? do they have joint accounts and 401ks or does each person work for themselves? ugh its just too unsettling to be in their situation!


 
I don't know for sure - she (Robin) was taking about her  previous relationship at one point, but I can't quite remember or wasn't really listening - but probobly and that means child support. Robin did mention looking for work in the new town - but goodness knows what that means - with quite small children, working time might be limited. 
But I guess that will change once she's in the main house - lots of babysitters there - well I guess it also true of her own home now that's she so close to Kodyville.

I shutter to even begin to think about the fininacal future of that family. It has to be a mess.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I'm glad that the wives are being at least somewhat honest about a lot of things and not pretending everything is perfect in polygamy land. I think it's plain to see that these women are NOT entirely comfortable with the situation and feel that they love Kody and want to be with him so if this is what he wants then they have no choice, and/or it's what God wants. 

I actually find these women pretty likable and normal, not brainwashed like Mrs. Duggar. I think they know deep down inside that this situation is not ideal, but a combination of familiarity, faith, and security is keeping them in this lifestyle.


----------



## northernbelle33

I find this show fascinating.  I was surprised when they said that they don't care what faith their kids choose to follow, and that they don't care if they choose not to practice polygamy.   

I'm wondering if they have an illegitimate Temple they go to, or if they do baptisms, endowments, and sealings just wherever they can, and if they make their own sacred Garments and ceremonial clothing (since I doubt any of them have the info required to purchase it from the LDS church).


Oh, and Wife#3 (Christine) gives her kids awful/badly spelled names (Aspyn, Mykelti, Paedon, Gwenelyn, Ysabel, and Truely).


----------



## babypie

northernbelle33 said:


> I find this show fascinating. I was surprised when they said that they don't care what faith their kids choose to follow, and that they don't care if they choose not to practice polygamy.
> 
> I'm wondering if they have an illegitimate Temple they go to, or if they do baptisms, endowments, and sealings just wherever they can, and if they make their own sacred Garments and ceremonial clothing (since I doubt any of them have the info required to purchase it from the LDS church).
> 
> 
> *Oh, and Wife#3 (Christine) gives her kids awful/badly spelled names (Aspyn, Mykelti, Paedon, Gwenelyn, Ysabel, and Truely).*


 
I agree! 

And just realized all her kids are girls. I guess that's good for poly land....


----------



## Nishi621

xobellavidaxo said:


> It also just popped into my head, since the other 2/3 wives aren't legally married to Kody do they get government aid and such? considering they have 5-6 kids each and ARE technically single?



I thought 2 out of the 3 wives have jobs?


----------



## Dew Drops

The guy really bothers me.  Don't see the first wife in it for long, and got the same impression some of the ladies here mentioned about being stuck ... 

The whole thing looks like a mess! I really don't think he should take on the 4th wife but he seems blinded with love like some teenager.


----------



## guccimamma

xobellavidaxo said:


> It also just popped into my head, since the other 2/3 wives aren't legally married to Kody do they get government aid and such? considering they have 5-6 kids each and ARE technically single?



i'm guessing he can't claim them as dependents if they are getting aid...and technically wouldn't he be responsible for child support? 

i bet their books aren't entirely clean, since this is a bravo show...i'm sure the dirt will come out!


----------



## gators

> i bet their books aren't entirely clean, since this is a bravo show...i'm sure the dirt will come out!



It always does!!


----------



## k2sealer

guccimamma said:


> i'm guessing he can't claim them as dependents if they are getting aid...and technically wouldn't he be responsible for child support?
> 
> i bet their books aren't entirely clean, since this is a *bravo show*...i'm sure the dirt will come out!


 
Not to be picky... but this is a TLC show.

I'm wondering, in general, why the only other person prosecuted for bigamy in Utah since 2001 was Tom Green who chose to publicize his pologamy. It makes it appear like Utah doesn't really have a problem with pologamy, UNLESS you go public. As long as it is a dirty little secret, no one cares.


----------



## babypie

^ Good point


----------



## BagloverBurr

Tech it isnt polygamy because he is only married to one of the women by law.


----------



## k2sealer

BagloverBurr said:


> Tech it isnt polygamy because he is only married to one of the women by law.


 
The way the Utah law is written, he can be charged with Bigamy for cohabitation with more than one woman. I know, it doesn't make any sense to me either because the actual word, bigamy, means two wives. Bi = two, gamous = marriage. But, whatever, lawmakers are allowed to use words incorrectly too.


----------



## Kansashalo

/\ it may be based on how the state defines a spouse.  I know in my state, if you "represent" yourselves as a married couple, you are considered a common law wife/husband.  By him saying that these are my wives, it would mean that according to the law, he would be married to each of them.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thought I'd post this...guess Kody's got a long way to go to catch up with this man.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/africa/10/07/kenya.polygamist.100.wives/index.html?hpt=T2



> Nairobi, Kenya (CNN) -- A notorious Kenyan polygamist known for marrying 100 wives died this week after a short illness, the nation's state media reported.
> 
> The lanky man -- nicknamed "Danger" because of his charm and ability to woo women -- *had nearly 160 children*, according to the Kenya Broadcasting Corp.
> 
> Ancentus "Danger" Akuku was in his 90s.
> 
> His family was so large, he built a church and a school for them in the western town of Kisumu, KBC said.
> 
> Akuku admitted the size of his extended family made it impossible to keep track of them.
> 
> The nonagenarian credited traditional food and vegetables for his longevity and zeal for life, state media reported.
> 
> He collapsed at his home after high blood pressure complications and was pronounced dead at a local hospital, his son said.
> 
> *Akuku married his first wife in 1939 and his last wife in 1992. *
> He also divorced as many as 30 wives, state media said.
> 
> Polygamy was a norm in the East African nation during Akuku's time.
> 
> While the practice was popular among his generation, it has slowly died out over the years.
> 
> Women have acquired more equality in the country, and most vow they would never marry a polygamist.
> 
> "I don't care whether he is a king or a president," said Janet Otieno, 25, who lives in Nairobi. "Those days are gone with our grandfathers, women are no longer as powerless as they were back then."
> 
> Anastasia Wanjiru echoes Otieno's sentiment.
> 
> "All those wives lived together? There would be no peace in my household," Wanjiru, 28, said. "That's not normal. That's madness."


----------



## Swanky

but it's not co-habitation is it?
They all have separate quarters/homes{?}  Like Big Love.

This show bores me, I'm not watching anymore, I want Bill, Barb, Marge & Nikki back.


----------



## aklein

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> but it's not co-habitation is it?
> They all have separate quarters/homes{?} Like Big Love.
> 
> This show bores me, I'm not watching anymore, I want Bill, Barb, Marge & Nikki back.


 
I watched a whole episode for the first time last night.  I thought that Kody and the first three wives (and their kids) all lived in one house.  Robyn (the soon to be fourth wife) has her own place.
Ok so I coudn't figure this out ... are two of the wives pregnant (the blonde ones) at the same time?  I saw Kody and one of the wives go to the ob for an ultrasound.  Then there is another blonde one, not the first wife with the darker mousy hair.  Is he pregnant too?
Sorry if that isn't clear.  I can't remember which wife is which.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, they live together, interesting article:

http://www.neontommy.com/news/2010/10/no-longer-secret-lives-sister-wives

The No Longer Secret Lives of "Sister Wives"

Sister Wives (Courtesy TLC / Bryant Livingston)To the outside eye, Kody Brown of Lehi, Utah looks like the all-American father and husband - and he is, except that he has four wives, 16 children and three stepchildren. Brown and his family are the stars of TLC&#8217;s new show reality &#8220;Sister Wives,&#8221; which details life in a polygamous family.
The police department in Lehi initiated a bigamy investigation before the show aired its first episode last week.  According to Utah law, bigamy is a felony and defined as, &#8220;when a person knowing he has a husband or wife or knowing the other person has a husband or wife, the person purports to marry another person or cohabits with another person.&#8221;

The legal definition is important because Brown is reportedly only legally married to first wife Meri; however, *wives Janelle, Christine and newest wife Robyn and their respective children all live under the same roof.*  Police officials said they will report their findings to the county attorney&#8217;s office for possible prosecution, but no further information has been released.

For their part, the Brown family said they knew participating in the show would come with risks.

Make no mistake, this family is not living the polygamous life of Warren Jeffs.  All of the sister wives were consenting adults at the time of their marriages, and there is no evidence or reports of child abuse or neglect, and Brown is no deadbeat dad. They live in a residential neighborhood, not some commune in the middle of nowhere.  

I usually find it advisable to not comment on what people do in the privacy of their own homes, and especially not to comment on someone&#8217;s religious beliefs - the Brown family are fundamentalist Mormons, but not members of the Mormon church which banned polygamy in 1890 - but something about their situation just seems off to me.  

I&#8217;ve watched a couple episodes of the show ,so allow me to play armchair psychologist for a moment.  The family seems pretty well adjusted, though newest wife Robyn seemed to be an overwhelmed single mother of three in this week&#8217;s episode (filmed before she and Kody &#8220;married&#8221.  The wives get along very well, and you can see the sense of community the family has; however there is an underlying tension.

It is hard for me to believe the wives when they say the more the merrier, or when Kody when he says that love should be multiplied, not divided, when everyone is visibly upset a few minutes later.

A very pregnant Christine (wife no. 3) at one moment during the couch confessional is talking about how exciting courting is, and the next moment she&#8217;s in tears discussing how the new marriage needed to happen, but it doesn&#8217;t make it any easier.  I know I wouldn&#8217;t be very pleased if my husband - whether I was in a plural marriage or a monogamous one - was traveling 300 miles away to court a new wife while I was pregnant.  Maybe I&#8217;m selfish.

I appreciate that the Brown family wanted to come out of the shadows (their words) to show people what their world is like; however, I personally don&#8217;t think the picture is as rosy as the one they believe they&#8217;re painting.  When I watch the couch confessionals, I do see family but I also see a great deal of pain.  There are sad tears shed on multiple occasions and at least one of the wives (Meri) is constantly looking down as if in a state of sorrow.  At first, I thought I might be projecting my feelings about their life choice onto her and reading too much into it, but the preview for next week&#8217;s episode makes it appear as if Meri is considering leaving the family.

By no means am I rooting for any sort of family break-up, but I am a realist and I find it hard to see the viability in any way of life that forces family members to keep secrets.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> but it's not co-habitation is it?
> They all have separate quarters/homes{?} Like Big Love.
> 
> *This show bores me, I'm not watching anymore, I want Bill, Barb, Marge & Nikki back*.


 
me tooo!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> but it's not co-habitation is it?
> They all have separate quarters/homes{?} Like Big Love.
> 
> *This show bores me, I'm not watching anymore, I want Bill, Barb, Marge & Nikki back*.


 
I think the show will get more and more interesting as time goes on, especially with Meri calling out Kody to his face for not considering her feelings. The first few episodes weren't that exciting, but I have enjoyed learning who grew up with what religion and how they were drawn to the poly lifestyle.


----------



## northernbelle33

aklein said:


> I watched a whole episode for the first time last night.  I thought that Kody and the first three wives (and their kids) all lived in one house.  Robyn (the soon to be fourth wife) has her own place.
> Ok so I coudn't figure this out ... are two of the wives pregnant (the blonde ones) at the same time?  I saw Kody and one of the wives go to the ob for an ultrasound.  Then there is another blonde one, not the first wife with the darker mousy hair.  Is he pregnant too?
> Sorry if that isn't clear.  I can't remember which wife is which.



I *think* Robyn is only in her own place temporarily.  I think the end goal is to maybe add on to the house.  

Wife#3 is pregnant.  Wife#2 is just overweight with a bit of an odd body shape.


----------



## aklein

northernbelle33 said:


> I *think* Robyn is only in her own place temporarily. I think the end goal is to maybe add on to the house.
> 
> Wife#3 is pregnant. Wife#2 is just overweight with a bit of an odd body shape.


 
Thanks, that is what i thought about Robyn too.  That her new place was just until they were married.  The move was to bring her closer to the new family.

Ok so that explains it.  I couldn't figure out what was going on with wife #2.  She really has an odd body shape.  And wife #3 didn't look pregnant (just overweight) to me either.  Then they were off for the ultrasound.  I guess it's because those two are really cranking out the kids.


----------



## babypie

northernbelle33 said:


> i *think* robyn is only in her own place temporarily.  I think the end goal is to maybe add on to the house.
> 
> Wife#3 is pregnant.  Wife#2 is just overweight with a bit of an odd body shape.



lol!


----------



## JAN!

I just caught an episode last night. Although I think it is extremely weird and like many of you said, sexist, they all seem somewhat content. If they aren't causing harm on anyone, then why should we care? To me, it's quite similar to the concept of gay marriage, except that from what I understand, Kody is only technically married to one wife. If they aren't bothering anybody, we should leave them alone. Like some of you, I also think deep down these women may have self esteem issues, however it could also be that they were raised (like the latest wife) in a polygamous family so they are comfortable in that setting and it's what they know and are used to. If all is well, I can imagine there would be a lot of love in that household - the love between man and woman and the bond between the women. I just wish that everyone who chooses to do this would have the financial means before they 'set up'.


----------



## selkiewriter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> but it's not co-habitation is it?
> They all have separate quarters/homes{?}  Like Big Love.
> 
> This show bores me, I'm not watching anymore, I want Bill, Barb, Marge & Nikki back.


 
Here, here! I thought Big Love would be back this fall but we have to wait until next year.


----------



## guccissima

Question.  How do they afford this lifestyle? I know the second wife & Kody works....he drives that covertible Lexus too.


----------



## babypie

'*Sister Wives' Hubby Marries Wife #4*

Kody Brown officially has 21 mouths to feed ... TMZ has learned the "Sister Wives" polygamist has married his latest fiancée Robyn Sullivan ... increasing his total number of wives to FOUR. 

Sources close to the "Sister Wives" stars tell us the two were married "a few months ago" at a private religious ceremony in Utah. 

Robyn isn't entering the family by herself -- she has three kids from a previous marriage who will join Kody's 13 kids and three other wives. 

*We're told TLC cameras were not allowed to capture the actual ceremony -- but the reception WILL be featured on the reality show. We're told some of the drama leading up to the wedding will be featured on this Sunday's episode. *


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I wonder how Robin's son will fare with his autism. I think she's moving him into way too much chaos.


----------



## Sunshine

I just saw the commercial for tomorrow nights episode...looks like wife #1 is having jealousy issues....Uh oh....


----------



## babypie

_NOW_ it occurs to her to be jealous?!


----------



## kroquet

BudgetBeauty said:


> I wonder how Robin's son will fare with his autism. I think she's moving him into way too much chaos.


 
No kidding.   Doesn't seem very healthy for an autistic child.


Am I missing something?    Is that a pic of Robin and is she supposed to be the trophy wife?     Trophy for what - a bowling tournament?????


----------



## BagloverBurr

I have to agree about her son. My nephew is autistic, and he needs to maintain a routine or else he has a break down, I feel bad for the little guy.  Not only was he moved, but he has a new dad, 3 other moms,  a whole shizz load of kids running around, its like a nightmare situation.


----------



## BagloverBurr

^^ LOL @ bowling tournament. 

I think the first wife is jealous now because he added someone after 16 years, it was going along smoothly and its like he had a mid life crisis and got a shiny new you, only he kept the other wives around instead of leaving them. It must make her feel like ****.


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> No kidding.   Doesn't seem very healthy for an autistic child.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?    Is that a pic of Robin and is she supposed to be the trophy wife?     Trophy for what - a bowling tournament?????



I can't believe she's 30!  She looks much older.


----------



## kroquet

30?????    Try adding 15 to that.


Argggh - his hair makes me want to gag.     Looking at him is like listening to nails across a blackboard.


----------



## HauteMama

She is 30?? Has she been a chain smoker since age 12?


----------



## Nishi621

No way that woman is 30, come on!!


----------



## PurseFreak17

^ I know! I'm 28 and I'm like nooo way is this woman only 2 years older than me. but she does have 3 kids, which I'm sure can age a person. This culture is just sooo weird to me. All of my friends are just NOW getting married. Many are still finishing their master's programs, and only one of my friends has a kid ( she's been married for over a year).  I'm getting married next year, and yes you will still occasionally find me at the club..This woman makes 30 look like 45!! nuts man. Nuts!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

kroquet said:


> No kidding.   Doesn't seem very healthy for an autistic child.
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?    Is that a pic of Robin and is she supposed to be the trophy wife?     Trophy for what - a bowling tournament?????



:lolots:


----------



## babypie

*Kody Brown takes wife #4 perfume shopping in Utah, October 9.*


----------



## babypie

*Sister Wives Husband Most Likely Will Not Be Prosecuted
*

Looks like Kody Brown and his Sister Wives won't be convicted after all.

Law enforcement officials say that polygamous families in Utah typically don't get prosecuted because they don't have enough resources and evidence to go after the families.

The only time polygamous families are targeted is when a more serious crime is involved such as marrying underaged girls, false imprisonment, or anything violent.

Jeff Buhman, from the Utah County Attorney's office, says, "In my experience  there has never been a traditional polygamist family charged with the sole crime of bigamy."


----------



## buzzytoes

This is the first time I've watched tonight and here's my issue - you have duck tape holding one car's window up and yet you also drive a Lexus?? Seriously?! How can you not have the money to get a freakin car window fixed???

On the flip side I originally wanted to get married at La Caille (where they had the anniversary dinner) before we decided on Scotland. It is a gorgeous place!  http://lacaille.com/


----------



## babypie

So he wanted Meri to have IVF and she said no LOL  She's waiting for her daughter to leave the nest so she can make her exit I think...


----------



## Mathieu

this show is wrong, tlc is nuts for even airing that crap


----------



## Dew Drops

Is it just me or did wife #1 not look happy at all on her outing and vacation, she just looked really sad to me.  

I don't get how a woman will go and advertise the idea of getting another lady married to HER own husband,  I've heard of stories like this and can't get my head around it.  

I think they could have made a nice family even with the one daughter, and this marriage thing seems to be getting to his head.    Maybe it's just me but he seems rather selfish and I don't see him the type of guy to really just shut out the rest of the family and spend good quality time appreciating his wife or showing her how much he loves her,  somehow they're all just too lumped in together.


----------



## babypie

Yes, Meri (wife 1) seems really unhappy.  

And Kody seems so detached from everyone.  The way he interacts with his kids is just weird.  There's no bond or connection between him or anyone else in the family.  Even when Meri was talking and crying his face was stone.  He's so cold.


----------



## Dew Drops

I find it so weird that he keeps talking about more more more children, he's not even the fatherly type that you can see really interacting as you said with the kids, so why more kids? 

He doesn't seem to go after 'trophy wives' type either so what's the deal with him?   

What is he really getting out of this lifestyle, I don't get him at all.   He seems very immature in an odd way.
I wonder since he came into this religion (mormon sect?)  if he somehow got "brainwashed" when he was younger and he's kinda just caught up in it all ..


----------



## cindyuwho

Did you notice when he and meri returned the daughter hugged all over her mom but there was very little emotion between Kody and her. 

I don't think he is brainwashed into the life style at all. He thinks he is the super cool MAN because he was able to get 3 then 4 women to sign up for this type of living. It is just some odd ego trip for him. He doesn't seem to love any of the them. It appears to me he is very detached from all the wives and kids.

I know that Kody mentioned IVF to Meri but how in the world would they pay for it. He also waited a really long time to suggest it didn't he? I guess he maybe feeling the Meri is so over this life style thing many of us are seeing. Meri leaving would be one less pay check for him and only 2 less people to feed!


----------



## LH405

PurseFreak17 said:


> ^ I know! I'm 28 and I'm like nooo way is this woman only 2 years older than me. but *she does have 3 kids, which I'm sure can age a person.* This culture is just sooo weird to me. All of my friends are just NOW getting married. Many are still finishing their master's programs, and only one of my friends has a kid ( she's been married for over a year).  I'm getting married next year, and yes you will still occasionally find me at the club..This woman makes 30 look like 45!! nuts man. Nuts!



No way did having those kids do that too her. My BF is 29 and has a 4 year old and we get carded all the time - she looks like she is 19 still. And you should see my Yoga teacher! She is 41 and has 9 month old twins- I thought she was like 32, not closer to 42! I think the new wife's aged look is a combo of genetics, self care, and how she carries herself.

BTW I totally agree with the rest of your comment, just got crazy defensive since some of my friends (we are all around age 30) are mommies that still have their gorgeous and youthful looks!


----------



## rockhollow

Kody is just creepy. The way that he gives his kids hugs seems so contrived for the camera - he just seems really detached from the children. I wonder if he can even tell them apart.

And how must it been for Robin's son with all those kids in his home? (when Robin was babysitting the huge brood). I'm sure the son must find all that turmoil hard to understand.

And totally inappropriate to be discussing IVF for wife 1 while wife 3 is about to have her baby. I'm sure if Meri was going to have more children she would have looked into it when she was younger.

Kody is just a hound dog.


----------



## PurseFreak17

Kody  is indeed creepy. All he had to say about the baby was "how cute?" He seems really immature and wants to come off as this big fun loving family man, but it's too much. Come off it already. Although I don't knock this culture, I do feel that many of these women seem to be partaking in this whole thing because they are trying to fill some void. Not sure if it's emotionally healthy to fill a void with another woman's husband and children. Also, Did you guys notice the OBGYN's face when Kody was gushing about this being his 13th child....Dr. was NOT feeling it, and meanwhile Nurse Betty was auditioning to be wife number 5.


----------



## babypie

LH405 said:


> No way did having those kids do that too her. My BF is 29 and has a 4 year old and we get carded all the time - she looks like she is 19 still. And you should see my Yoga teacher! She is 41 and has 9 month old twins- I thought she was like 32, not closer to 42! I think the new wife's aged look is a combo of genetics, self care, and how she carries herself.
> 
> BTW I totally agree with the rest of your comment, just got crazy defensive since some of my friends (we are all around age 30) are mommies that still have their gorgeous and youthful looks!


 Maybe Robyn was/is a smoker.  Or maybe the polygamy lifestyles just really ages a woman! She has really deep set wrinkles around her mouth and eyes...


----------



## babypie

PurseFreak17 said:


> Kody is indeed creepy. All he had to say about the baby was "how cute?" He seems really immature and wants to come off as this big fun loving family man, but it's too much. Come off it already. Although I don't knock this culture, *I do feel that many of these women seem to be partaking in this whole thing because they are trying to fill some void. *Not sure if it's emotionally healthy to fill a void with another woman's husband and children. Also, Did you guys notice the OBGYN's face when Kody was gushing about this being his 13th child....Dr. was NOT feeling it, and meanwhile Nurse Betty was auditioning to be wife number 5.


 
I think wife #3's line is the most telling &#8220;I wanted the family, not just the man&#8221;  And then later Meri said something about "how can I take Mariah (her daughter) away from this?  THis is her family"...

And yes, that nurse having come from poly ancestors didn't seem phased at all.  Maybe meeting people who live this lifestyle is just not a big deal in Utah..?


----------



## PurseFreak17

LH405 said:


> No way did having those kids do that too her. My BF is 29 and has a 4 year old and we get carded all the time - she looks like she is 19 still. And you should see my Yoga teacher! She is 41 and has 9 month old twins- I thought she was like 32, not closer to 42! I think the new wife's aged look is a combo of genetics, self care, and how she carries herself.
> 
> BTW I totally agree with the rest of your comment, just got crazy defensive since some of my friends (we are all around age 30) are mommies that still have their gorgeous and youthful looks!


 
lol. I have NO IDEA why she looks 45. I was just guessing...lol... I get carded all of the time. The other day I made the mistake of wearing a headband to go teach my writing class, and the students all had a good laugh about how I looked like one of them. They are 14. It could also be because I buy most of my clothes at forever21.


----------



## k2sealer

#4 - Robyn could also look older because she if fairly thin. Being a little heavier would probably fill in some of her wrinkles. Or she could have been a person who tanned a lot when she was younger. That will really age you later in life.

I can't wait to get home from work today and watch last nights episodes on the DVR.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

babypie said:


> So he wanted Meri to have IVF and she said no LOL  She's waiting for her daughter to leave the nest so she can make her exit I think...



I agree. I bet anything she is just waiting to leave. I also kind of wonder if there is a reason she hasn't been able to conceive another child? Maybe she secretly had her tubes tied or she has been taking the pill?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

babypie said:


> Yes, Meri (wife 1) seems really unhappy.
> 
> And Kody seems so detached from everyone.  The way he interacts with his kids is just weird.  There's no bond or connection between him or anyone else in the family.  Even when Meri was talking and crying his face was stone.  He's so cold.



I noticed this too. The way he hugs his wives is so impersonal, like he's hugging a buddy.


----------



## babypie

HermesNewbie said:


> I agree. I bet anything she is just waiting to leave. I also kind of wonder if there is a reason she hasn't been able to conceive another child? Maybe she secretly had her tubes tied or she has been taking the pill?


 I would not be surprised!

She seemed really heartbroken about her pregnancy and miscarriage a few years ago though.  I get the feeling she feels "inadequate" for only being able to have one child.


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm not sure Kody every matured past the age of 12. The whole time I watched last night I just kept thinking how immature he was coming across.

In the Mormon religion more kids = closer to God or the higher level in Heaven you get to. Something along those lines, that's why Mormons tend to have a lot of kids. If he is really serious about the religion then I can understand why a lot of his focus is on having more kids. Or he's got self esteem issues and thinks the more kids he has = the more he can beat on his puffed up chest.


----------



## HauteMama

If wife #1 is considering leaving, I wonder where she stands with her beliefs. Aren't most Mormons (or any very religious groups), and especially polygamists, opposed to divorce? It was reported that the first wife of one older, well-established polygamist was VERY unhappy, yet she never left. She died recently, within the last 2 or 3 years, and there were lines around the building of people waiting to see her and to greet the family (with well over a dozen younger wives lined up by the casket). Anyway, I would fully support her decision to leave, but I wonder if that threatens her belief structure and how she would square that with the way she has lived the rest of her life.


----------



## buzzytoes

I would imagine if she were very faithful to her religion she would probably stay. Much like a lot of super devout Catholics stay in bad marriages because they Catholic church does not recognize divorce except in very strict circumstances. 

I think it is a little late in the game for her to be expressing jealousy issues considering she is the 1st wife and the 2nd wife came along only four years after she did.


----------



## BagloverBurr

lol@ nurse betty !!
Did it say next week is the season final?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^Yes the did! It seems like it just started 3 weeks ago!!!! I know its 2 new episodes per Sunday night. So it must've been more of a trial show to see if viewers really tune and maybe it will get picked up for a second season?


----------



## babypie

Final episode already?? Awww!  I hope they renew it for season 2 where Kody and Robyn are sure to start making babies...


----------



## queennadine

I know, I can't believe the show's almost over! Maybe now that they're not facing any charges they'll continue to film?


----------



## babypie

I wonder how it rated...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

LH405 said:


> No way did having those kids do that too her. My BF is 29 and has a 4 year old and we get carded all the time - she looks like she is 19 still. And you should see my Yoga teacher! She is 41 and has 9 month old twins- I thought she was like 32, not closer to 42! I think the new wife's aged look is a combo of genetics, self care, and how she carries herself.
> 
> BTW I totally agree with the rest of your comment, just got crazy defensive since some of my friends (we are all around age 30) are mommies that still have their gorgeous and youthful looks!


 
I don't think Robin looks that old. Some of y'all must be seeing something I am not.


----------



## babypie

I did a quick search:

*Sister Wives had 1.876 million viewers on 10/2 down from 2.256 million viewers the week before*.

source: http://tvbythenumbers.com/


----------



## aklein

BudgetBeauty said:


> I don't think Robin looks that old. Some of y'all must be seeing something I am not.


 
In some of the candids posted (not on the actual show), she looks older than 30.


----------



## rockhollow

Just finished watching the last episode - and must again state that Kody is just plain ole creepy.
When he was getting ready to take Meri out for their anniversary dinner, the little episode with his hair was so telling about his personality. He obviously has a huge ego - and must think he's 'god's gift to women'. All that fluffy to make his hair perfect - and his comment about how his brother's are going bald, but he's still got all that hair. I am always suspicious of men that are overly concerned with their hair.

Then there is his comments to Meri at the dinner. When she commented about her maybe being with another man - Kody said that was disgusting, unclean and beyond thinking about. I guess it's ok when he feels that way about 4 women, but if it's the other way.....
He seems totally uninterested in Meri feelings. I'm sure his comments were for the filming crew. Even when she said she wouldn't be interested in another child by IVF, he just laughs and says that her 'no' was not really a no. Yeah I guess Kody is not used to the word -NO!


----------



## babypie

Meri was crying at their anniversary dinner and he had no reaction.  No emotion.  His eyes are just cold and blank.


----------



## Ladybug09

I wonder if he has a calendar for all the anniversary's and birthdays.


----------



## cindyuwho

I'd venture to guess that maybe he knows the birthday of his oldest daughter since she was the first I think but the others I doubt he has a clue.

The mom of each kid probably gives him a reminder.


----------



## guccimamma

maybe they have some really creepy polygamist compound friends who dress in prairie gear...and drive hummers

maybe he'll run for office, and the oldest wife will run a casino... and develop a fondness for a native american man

i can only wish


----------



## babypie

guccimamma said:


> maybe they have some really creepy polygamist compound friends who dress in prairie gear...and drive hummers
> 
> *maybe he'll run for office, and the oldest wife will run a casino... and develop a fondness for a native american man*
> 
> i can only wish


 Bring on S2!


----------



## babypie

*'Sister Wives' Wedding -- Guests Hide from Cameras* 

As TMZ first reported, Brown married Robyn Sullivan a few months back. TLC's cameras were not allowed in the actual religious ceremony, but they did film the reception. But here's the problem ... About half the polygamist guests did not want their faces on camera because of the legal issues in which Kody now finds himself embroiled.

So Kody made accommodations by creating "camera-free zones" -- where lots of publicity-shy well-wishers hung out. As one person said, "The reality is that bigamy is still a felony and the mainstream still doesn't accept it."

As for the particulars of the reception, sources tell us there were about 200 guests ... mostly other polygamists. They served finger foods, open faced sandwiches, relish trays, and lots of varieties of cheesecake.


----------



## PurseFreak17

BudgetBeauty said:


> I don't think Robin looks that old. Some of y'all must be seeing something I am not.


 

She doesn't look 30 IMO. If she said she were 40 I'd believe her.


----------



## kroquet

I think they are going to be on the Oprah Show on Thursday.


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> I think they are going to be on the Oprah Show on Thursday.


 That should be interesting...


----------



## queennadine

rockhollow said:


> Just finished watching the last episode - and must again state that Kody is just plain ole creepy.
> When he was getting ready to take Meri out for their anniversary dinner, the little episode with his hair was so telling about his personality. He obviously has a huge ego - and must think he's 'god's gift to women'. All that fluffy to make his hair perfect - and his comment about how his brother's are going bald, but he's still got all that hair. *I am always suspicious of men that are overly concerned with their hair.*
> 
> Then there is his comments to Meri at the dinner. When she commented about her maybe being with another man - Kody said that was disgusting, unclean and beyond thinking about. I guess it's ok when he feels that way about 4 women, but if it's the other way.....
> He seems totally uninterested in Meri feelings. I'm sure his comments were for the filming crew. Even when she said she wouldn't be interested in another child by IVF, he just laughs and says that her 'no' was not really a no. Yeah I guess Kody is not used to the word -NO!



:lolots:

Good post! 

Kody is definitely a creep-o!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, they will be on Oprah today.


----------



## Roo

There are bigger problems with this lifestyle than just how the women are treated.  There are whole communities in Utah, Colorado and Arizona that have almost the entire populations on WELFARE.  The women who are not legally married apply and get benefits for themselves and their children and funnel it back into the household.


http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/and...2006/05/how-polygamy-affects-your-wallet.html

Thursday, May 11, 2006

How polygamy affects your wallet

You may or may not agree with polygamist Warren Jeffs' lifestyle, and you may or may not think he is indeed the dangerous criminal the FBI says he is, but would you believe Jeffs and his followers are costing you money?

"Their religious belief is that they'll bleed the beast, meaning the government," said Mark Shurtleff, Utah's attorney general. "They hate the government, so they'll bleed it for everything they can through welfare, tax evasion and fraud."

It makes some sense. Polygamists have multiple wives and dozens of children, but the state only recognizes one marriage. That leaves the rest of the wives to claim themselves as single moms with armies of children to support. Doing that means they can apply for welfare, which they do. And it's all legal.

"More than 65 percent of the people are on welfare ... compared with 6 percent of the people of the general population," Shurtleff said.

Shurtleff hasn't filed charges against Jeffs or his organization, but he's investigating Jeffs for "cooking the books," avoiding taxes, and even setting up offshore accounts.

One thing we do know is that Jeffs and his followers have not been paying their fair share of property taxes.

A judge appointed accountant Bruce Wisan to take control of the group's $110 million trust. Wisan's biggest challenge: Collecting more than $1 million in overdue property taxes from polygamist property owners living in Colorado City, Arizona, where Jeffs' church is based.

"They've received benefits of living on trust land for free," Wisan said. "They didn't pay for the land. In many cases it was community efforts that built the house. So all they have to pay are utilities and property taxes and I don't think that's unreasonable."


----------



## harlem_cutie

^^^ puts a totally different spin on the "welfare mom" term.


----------



## babypie

Ladybug09 said:


> Yep, they will be on Oprah today.


 I set my DVR to tape it, I thought it was tomorrow.  But oh well, it will record when it's on.


----------



## babypie

Roo said:


> There are bigger problems with this lifestyle than just how the women are treated. *There are whole communities in Utah, Colorado and Arizona that have almost the entire populations on WELFARE.* The women who are not legally married apply and get benefits for themselves and their children and funnel it back into the household.


 
To be honest when you said this I agreed. Only polygamist were NOT the first "group" to come to mind. The amount of Polygamists in this country is MUCH smaller than the number of single mothers who don't have the means to look after a child before getting pregnant. Those are the people who come to my mind first when welfare is mentioned.


----------



## babypie

Roo said:


> There are bigger problems with this lifestyle than just how the women are treated. There are whole communities in Utah, Colorado and Arizona that have almost the entire populations on WELFARE. The women who are not legally married apply and get benefits for themselves and their children and funnel it back into the household.
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/CNN/Programs/and...2006/05/how-polygamy-affects-your-wallet.html
> 
> Thursday, May 11, 2006
> 
> How polygamy affects your wallet
> 
> You may or may not agree with polygamist Warren Jeffs' lifestyle, and you may or may not think he is indeed the dangerous criminal the FBI says he is, but would you believe Jeffs and his followers are costing you money?
> 
> "Their religious belief is that they'll bleed the beast, meaning the government," said Mark Shurtleff, Utah's attorney general. "They hate the government, so they'll bleed it for everything they can through welfare, tax evasion and fraud."
> 
> It makes some sense. Polygamists have multiple wives and dozens of children, but the state only recognizes one marriage. That leaves the rest of the wives to claim themselves as single moms with armies of children to support. Doing that means they can apply for welfare, which they do. And it's all legal.
> 
> "*More than 65 percent of the people are on welfare ... compared with 6 percent of the people of the general population*," Shurtleff said.
> 
> Shurtleff hasn't filed charges against Jeffs or his organization, but he's investigating Jeffs for "cooking the books," avoiding taxes, and even setting up offshore accounts.
> 
> One thing we do know is that Jeffs and his followers have not been paying their fair share of property taxes.
> 
> A judge appointed accountant Bruce Wisan to take control of the group's $110 million trust. Wisan's biggest challenge: Collecting more than $1 million in overdue property taxes from polygamist property owners living in Colorado City, Arizona, where Jeffs' church is based.
> 
> "They've received benefits of living on trust land for free," Wisan said. "They didn't pay for the land. In many cases it was community efforts that built the house. So all they have to pay are utilities and property taxes and I don't think that's unreasonable."


 
This statistic is a silly argument.

There&#8217;s an estimate 80,000 polygamists in this country. There&#8217;s 307 million people in this country. 

65% of the 80,000 polygamists are on welfare so that&#8217;s 52,000 people. 

6% of 307 million people in this country are on welfare. That&#8217;s 1.842 million people.


----------



## kroquet

My problem with this is the drain on the local government and resources.    I am all for live and let live, but this is stealing from the taxpayers under a veil of religion.      There are single parents and families that are out of work and have health issues and all types of real problems that need assistance and I would much rather my money go to them.


----------



## babypie

I agree with you.  But I'm willing to be there are a LOT more than 52 thousand people who don't work and could work.  There is so much welfare fraud that it seems almost funny to focus on polygamists when there are so few of them in comparison to the rest of us.


----------



## kroquet

Oh, I totally agree, but I can't excuse them just because there is fraud out there.    Two wrongs don't make a right.      You gotta start somewhere and they seem to make it their mission to bleed the beast or whatever they call it.

Another of the bigger crimes is Kreepy Kody's haircut.   He should get life in prison for that.    He and ***** could share a cell.


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> Oh, I totally agree, but I can't excuse them just because there is fraud out there.    Two wrongs don't make a right.      You gotta start somewhere and they seem to make it their mission to bleed the beast or whatever they call it.
> 
> Another of the bigger crimes is Kreepy Kody's haircut.   He should get life in prison for that.    He and ***** could share a cell.



True, true.  

And omg that hair is beyond disgusting!  I haven't noticed any of the kids particularly resembling him, thankfully...

***Reminder: They will be on Oprah tomorrow ***


----------



## cindyuwho

kroquet said:


> Another of the bigger crimes is Kreepy Kody's haircut. He should get life in prison for that. He and ***** could share a cell.


 

Looks like they already share a hair stylist!

Please report back on the Oprah showing.  I can't take Oprah.


----------



## swags

rockhollow said:


> Just finished watching the last episode - and must again state that Kody is just plain ole creepy.
> When he was getting ready to take Meri out for their anniversary dinner, the little episode with his hair was so telling about his personality. He obviously has a huge ego - and must think he's 'god's gift to women'. All that fluffy to make his hair perfect - and his comment about how his brother's are going bald, but he's still got all that hair. I am always suspicious of men that are overly concerned with their hair.
> 
> Then there is his comments to Meri at the dinner. When she commented about her maybe being with another man - Kody said that was disgusting, unclean and beyond thinking about. I guess it's ok when he feels that way about 4 women, but if it's the other way.....
> He seems totally uninterested in Meri feelings. I'm sure his comments were for the filming crew. Even when she said she wouldn't be interested in another child by IVF, he just laughs and says that her 'no' was not really a no. Yeah I guess Kody is not used to the word -NO!


 
I couldn't get into the show. I found Kody to be exactly how you described. I made it through only 1 and 1/2 episodes. The first one and the one where he said he didn't want to be kissing his gf while his wife was going into labor.


----------



## babypie

swags said:


> I couldn't get into the show. I found Kody to be exactly how you described. I made it through only 1 and 1/2 episodes. The first one and the one where he said he didn't want to be kissing his gf while his wife was going into labor.


 And he said it with a big ole grin on his face too!


----------



## kroquet

Ewwww - what a creep!!!!   I haven't caught an entire show yet.    Will be watching Oprah today!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Yes i can't wait to see them on Oprah!

I found that weird that after 20 years of marriage, 5 years trying to have a baby, and another 10 years trying (their daughter is what 14 now?) Kody tells her he's ready to try IVF???? Why not years ago? Does he really think Meri wants to go through that process especially since she is near 40 or so and also had the heartbreak of losing the last child? Besides, she'll do enough mothering with the new baby and i'm sure Rpbin will pump out 2 or 3 more babies! I loved when she said NO to him! 

BTW, do these people work? How is he driving a Lexus (and so does Meri and the other two wives drive nice suv's too) and in that big house? Or is it all scams and welfare?


----------



## babypie

HOTasFCUK said:


> Yes i can't wait to see them on Oprah!
> 
> I found that weird that after 20 years of marriage, 5 years trying to have a baby, and another 10 years trying (their daughter is what 14 now?) Kody tells her he's ready to try IVF???? Why not years ago? Does he really think Meri wants to go through that process especially since she is near 40 or so and also had the heartbreak of losing the last child? Besides, she'll do enough mothering with the new baby and i'm sure Rpbin will pump out 2 or 3 more babies! I loved when she said NO to him!
> 
> BTW, do these people work? How is he driving a Lexus (and so does Meri and the other two wives drive nice suv's too) and in that big house? Or is it all scams and welfare?


 
They all work except for wife #3 (the one who just had a baby)

I think Kody wants Meri to have another baby so she'll stick around.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure that Kody is totally proud of how many children he has fathered, and how many more he'll have now that he has wife 4 - I'm sure Robin has lots of child bearing years left is she is only 30.

His total unconcern for Meri's feelings about IVF shows that Kody's way is the only way. Maybe he feels like if the wife can't bear children - what good is she?
Who cares about Meri age, and previous miscarriage - the bottom line for Kody is keep those children coming.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure that Kody is totally proud of how many children he has fathered, and how many more he'll have now that he has wife 4 - I'm sure Robin has lots of child bearing years left is she is only 30.
> 
> His total unconcern for Meri's feelings about IVF shows that Kody's way is the only way. Maybe he feels like if the wife can't bear children - what good is she?
> Who cares about Meri age, and previous miscarriage - the bottom line for Kody is keep those children coming.


 
Oh i think Robin will be having lots of kids to keep her husband close to her and always in her bed!

I always felt bad for Meri and thought she feels bad that she could only have one child while the other two had many. Could that have been part of her jealousy back then? I think Kody should've been more sensitive and understanding of Meri not being able to conceive before telling her he's ready to try IVF while the cameras are rolling. I'm sure it must've crossed her mind years ago. 

Kody seems to have a weird relationship with his wives and kids besides the obvious. Its like he's only there for a few minutes with them and then he's off. They are not a big, happy family all sitting around watching tv or having dinner. Its like he "checks" in and out and i hate when he hugs his wives! Its so buddy-buddy. High fives next?


----------



## rockhollow

HOTasFCUK said:


> Oh i think Robin will be having lots of kids to keep her husband close to her and always in her bed!
> 
> I always felt bad for Meri and thought she feels bad that she could only have one child while the other two had many. Could that have been part of her jealousy back then? I think Kody should've been more sensitive and understanding of Meri not being able to conceive before telling her he's ready to try IVF while the cameras are rolling. I'm sure it must've crossed her mind years ago.
> 
> Kody seems to have a weird relationship with his wives and kids besides the obvious. Its like he's only there for a few minutes with them and then he's off. They are not a big, happy family all sitting around watching tv or having dinner. Its like he "checks" in and out and i hate when he hugs his wives! Its so buddy-buddy. High fives next?


 
I so totally agree about the hugs. There is no affection in those hugs. The hugs for his children also look so unreal. I bet it's all part of his 'control' thing.
Yes, big man Kod - just get to bounce around from home to home, keeping an eye on his possessions. And now he also has to head up the street to also keep tabs of the new family.

At first I thought Kody would want to move Robin into the family home, but with seeing more of the ole Kod,  I bet he likes having the new family in another home. More things for his lordship to rein over. He'll probably want to leave Robin in a separate home.

I've just re-read my post - I bet people will get the idea that I don't really like Kody - lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I tried to watch last night, but the scene with the wives going to pick out a ring for the new wife was just a bit much for me to handle....

All I keep thinking was "damn, ya'll cheap"


----------



## babypie

DC-Cutie said:


> I tried to watch last night, but the scene with the wives going to pick out a ring for the new wife was just a bit much for me to handle....
> 
> All I keep thinking was "damn, ya'll cheap"


 I know.  I think the ring they picked was $50...?


----------



## cindyuwho

They have to be cheap.  They have 4 wives 1 husband and a whole bunch of kids...with more to come.  Only 2 wives and Kody have a job


----------



## Nishi621

HOTasFCUK said:


> Yes i can't wait to see them on Oprah!
> 
> I found that weird that after 20 years of marriage, 5 years trying to have a baby, and another 10 years trying (their daughter is what 14 now?) Kody tells her he's ready to try IVF???? Why not years ago? Does he really think Meri wants to go through that process especially since she is near 40 or so and also had the heartbreak of losing the last child? Besides, she'll do enough mothering with the new baby and i'm sure Rpbin will pump out 2 or 3 more babies! I loved when she said NO to him!
> 
> BTW, do these people work? How is he driving a Lexus (and so does Meri and the other two wives drive nice suv's too) and in that big house? Or is it all scams and welfare?



Not sure about the new wife, but, I am pretty sure 2 out of the other 3 wives do work, as does Kody


----------



## GirlieShoppe

babypie said:


> I think Kody wants Meri to have another baby so she'll stick around.



Yep, I agree.


----------



## kroquet

I felt really bad for Meri losing her job.      How many credit cards do you think there are in the total family??????   The salary from the show is probably paying alot of the bills, but they have 3 kids that will be driving soon and that is EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## babypie

She lost her job?  I missed that...


----------



## BagloverBurr

Kodi is an executive, what ever that means, but i am assuming he makes good money. I wonder how much they are getting paid for the show


----------



## kroquet

He may be an executive, but did anyone else catch the son saying how much more Kodi was at home?    Makes me think that the income may not be as good and he is in sales which means commission, most likely.


Meri speaking about her job was in the very beginning of the show.    She was in the mental health industry and they let her go because of the show.   Guess they didn't want any publicity.    
I felt bad for her and she was fighting the tears.


----------



## Ladybug09

But isn't that illegal for them to let her go? As long as she doesn't mention the company and is meeting her performance goals, I would think they couldn't fire her.


----------



## kroquet

If the portrayal on the show can reflect in a negative way, it may be possible.   My employer has a policy regarding internet use and facebook type usage that could reflect poorly.   Also, the main issue is polygamy and it being illegal.   Could be that termination results in a crime.    Just thinking aloud as to possibilities.


Just an example as to my company policy - if someone posts that they are hungover and not to call them at work and someone sees it, in the words of Donald ***** - "You're fired".   This policy was just put into place because of a potentially embarrassing situation.


----------



## aclineo

Ladybug09 said:


> But isn't that illegal for them to let her go? As long as she doesn't mention the company and is meeting her performance goals, I would think they couldn't fire her.


i thought that was weird, too!


----------



## aklein

BagloverBurr said:


> Kodi is an executive, what ever that means, but i am assuming he makes good money. I wonder how much they are getting paid for the show


 
They probably only make scale for the first season.  If the show is popular and does well in the ratings, the cast might have some bargaining power for more money for a second season.
Most reality shows do not pay that well.  Not every show makes money like _The Hills_ or_ Jersey Shore_.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> But isn't that illegal for them to let her go? As long as she doesn't mention the company and is meeting her performance goals, I would think they couldn't fire her.


 
It depends on what her job was. If she was interacting with patients, they may have felt uncomfortable with her lifestyle, and that might have led to issues. IDK. From what I've seen with friends who work in the mental health industry, it is really important to not get too personal.


----------



## Sternchen

I'll have to look on my AFN (american TV for military overseas) to see if this show is playing sometime


----------



## babypie

*BudgetBeauty* love your avi!  Awww...memories...


----------



## HOTasFCUK

rockhollow said:


> I so totally agree about the hugs. There is no affection in those hugs. The hugs for his children also look so unreal. I bet it's all part of his 'control' thing.
> Yes, big man Kod - just get to bounce around from home to home, keeping an eye on his possessions. And now he also has to head up the street to also keep tabs of the new family.
> 
> At first I thought Kody would want to move Robin into the family home, but with seeing more of the ole Kod, I bet he likes having the new family in another home. More things for his lordship to rein over. He'll probably want to leave Robin in a separate home.
> 
> I've just re-read my post - I bet people will get the idea that I don't really like Kody - lol!


 
Lol yes i can tell!!! What drives me nuts about them is how Kody tries to have them all maintain separate lives as much as he makes it sound like they are one, big happy family. It seems like the kids go to their mothers for something and in turn, they go to Kody like a messenger. I was surprised Robin would be living in a different home meaning Kody will have to have sleep overs there!

I saw some of the Oprah episode. Sometimes i think Kody regrets going public. He looked like he was pretending to be ok but probably boiling inside at Oprah's questions especially how there is a double standard that he can have multiple wives but the women can't have more husbands. All their answers seem so rehersed and calculated, even the kids. 

I hope this returns for a second season.....i just can't look away! Classic reality tv trainwreck! I wonder how doing this show will affect the marriages. As we all know, reality shows have broken up soooo many marriages......


----------



## BudgetBeauty

babypie said:


> *BudgetBeauty* love your avi! Awww...memories...


 
Thank you! I love me some Huxtables.


----------



## rockhollow

HOTasFCUK said:


> Lol yes i can tell!!! What drives me nuts about them is how Kody tries to have them all maintain separate lives as much as he makes it sound like they are one, big happy family. It seems like the kids go to their mothers for something and in turn, they go to Kody like a messenger. I was surprised Robin would be living in a different home meaning Kody will have to have sleep overs there!
> 
> I saw some of the Oprah episode. Sometimes i think Kody regrets going public. He looked like he was pretending to be ok but probably boiling inside at Oprah's questions especially how there is a double standard that he can have multiple wives but the women can't have more husbands. All their answers seem so rehersed and calculated, even the kids.
> 
> I hope this returns for a second season.....i just can't look away! Classic reality tv trainwreck! I wonder how doing this show will affect the marriages. As we all know, reality shows have broken up soooo many marriages......


 
I'm sorry that I didn't get to see them of Oprah - I'll go online and see if I can find the episode - I bet it was interesting.

I agree about maybe doing the reality show might cause problems in the family - I wonder if the ladies read any of the stuff on the Internet?
Kody might have thought the show would have a positive impact, but as you mention, so often it has the opposite effect - I'd love to see the ladies turf Kody out (but I don't really see that happening) - maybe Meri?

I thought she seemed to  be really unhappy in the episode about their anniversary at first - but then with them going to Mexico - I think Meri was brainwashed back into the fold.


----------



## twin53

Meri is very unhappy.  I hope she leaves when her daughter leaves the family nest.


----------



## k2sealer

twin53 said:


> Meri is very unhappy. I hope she leaves when her daughter leaves the family nest.


 
I doubt she will.


----------



## BagloverBurr

I dont get the whole illegal aspect, he is only married to one legally, and there are no laws about spreading your seed to a bunch of women while married, or living with multiple people.


----------



## k2sealer

BagloverBurr said:


> I dont get the whole illegal aspect, he is only married to one legally, and *there are no laws about spreading your seed to a bunch of women while married, or living with multiple people.*


 
But there is in Utah, maybe not in the state where you live. The way the law is written in Utah, you can be charged with bigamy for cohabitation. Since he is living with all 3 (now 4) women, he can be charged under the Utah law. 

But..... there was a recent news story that Utah has decided to not pursue charges because they don't have the resources to do so unless there are other crimes involved. Like underage marriages, abuse, etc.


----------



## babypie

I am watching the Oprah episode now.  Meri looks miserable, she's broken out in a rash...


----------



## BagloverBurr

Sternchen said:


> I'll have to look on my AFN (american TV for military overseas) to see if this show is playing sometime



it plays over here ( okinawa) at 7 on monday nights.


----------



## bnjj

I'm interested to know what this "bomb" being dropped during tonight's finale will be.

Oh how Meri must regret suggesting that Kody start dating Robin.


----------



## rockhollow

bnjj said:


> I'm interested to know what this "bomb" being dropped during tonight's finale will be.
> 
> Oh how Meri must regret suggesting that Kody start dating Robin.


 

Is Robin pregnant?


----------



## babypie

On the Oprah show they talked about how Kody could face 10-15 in prison and the wives could face 5 years.

Now THAT would make for an interesting season 2...


----------



## Nishi621

babypie said:


> On the Oprah show they talked about how Kody could face 10-15 in prison and the wives could face 5 years.
> 
> Now THAT would make for an interesting season 2...




I'm sorry, but that is just outrageous! our courts, judges and jails could and should be put to much better use than with this nonsense!!! These are al consenting adults, leave them alone for crying out loud!


----------



## bnjj

So much for some major "bomb".


----------



## babypie

Nishi621 said:


> I'm sorry, but that is just outrageous! our courts, judges and jails could and should be put to much better use than with this nonsense!!! These are al consenting adults, leave them alone for crying out loud!



Yeah I know, I was being sarcastic 


bnjj said:


> So much for some major "bomb".



Ohhh I haven't watched yet, it's recorded....


----------



## BagloverBurr

I havent seen it yet either! But I am looking forward to it


----------



## BagloverBurr

I dont want to be mean, but the wives get upset over the stupidest things. 

" you picked out her dress< OMG>" ...its not your marring another women after 16 years, my time is getting spilt more...no its the little things these women dont like..


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Sorry, but I think Christine, Meri, and Janelle had every right to be upset. It seems they don't keep anything from each other, and here comes Robin explicitly saying she was hoping she could keep the dress thing a secret from the rest of the girls. What was the purpose of doing the gown shopping then? I'm sure the girls felt really stupid for thinking Robin wanted to share her planning with them.

Also, if you listened to Janelle and Christine discuss their weddings/reception, it sounds like it was all very simple and cheap (Janelle didn't even get a reception). But Robin gets a huge pretty dress that Kody chose when he showed no interest in his other wives' weddings and a huge reception with 200 people. He is so slimy, and Robin is looking shady, too.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, that bomb was such a letdown - Kody choice the dress.
I bet the other wives were upset. Robin and Kody keeping secrets - I wonder if this is a sign of what's to come. Robin thinking she's in a special spot - will she think that she continues to need more of Kody time. I bet she likes not living in the main home - she will be able to demand more of his time alone.

In the first episode I saw something about Kody that shows his true colors. Robin and the kids were sitting outside on lawn chairs. Kody comes up and sees one of Robin's children sitting on the chair next to Robin.  He just grabs and rattles the back of the chair to remove the child. It really just struck me wrong. It just seemed like such a dominating thing to do - 'hey that's my spot - move!'
I know it's a small thing, but I felt it was so telling. It just make me think he has no time for kids.


----------



## guccimamma

i'd be thankful to spend less time with that man, he's an idiot. he makes me think of baloon boy's father. 

not sure which wife it was...but she said all she is looking forward to is getting a bigger house....with her own separate quarters. i don't blame her!


----------



## babypie

BagloverBurr said:


> I dont want to be mean, but the wives get upset over the stupidest things.
> 
> " you picked out her dress< OMG>" ...its not your marring another women after 16 years, my time is getting spilt more...no its the little things these women dont like..


 
This was mentioned on the Oprah show too.  Wife #3 (Janelle?) was upset that Kody kissed Robyn BEFORE getting &#8220;married&#8221; to her.  Not that he was marrying her, but that he kissed her before the &#8220;wedding&#8221;.  And I was just thinking, he already HAS SEX WITH TWO OTHER WOMEN ON A REGULAR BASIS IN YOUR HOUSE!  And you&#8217;re worried about a kiss to Robyn?!  It just baffles the mind the way they think.  Fascinating stuff.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I think Christine was mad about the 'kiss' because it's a respect thing. They had their own traditions within the family, and neither Robin nor Kody respected them.


----------



## cjy

guccimamma said:


> i'd be thankful to spend less time with that man, he's an idiot. he makes me think of baloon boy's father.
> 
> not sure which wife it was...but she said all she is looking forward to is getting a bigger house....with her own separate quarters. i don't blame her!


 He seems so childish to me. I don't get the attraction at all. He needs to do something with his hair, too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Extremely childish. I don't see what they see either. Maybe he's the best looking of the poly choices of husbands.

I see Robin becoming a 'shi! stirrer' she is already trying to do her own thing instead of going with the flow and keeping the status quo. I see her and that 3rd wife having lots of issues and competing for attention.


----------



## babypie

BudgetBeauty said:


> I think Christine was mad about the 'kiss' because it's a respect thing. They had their own traditions within the family, and neither Robin nor Kody respected them.


 
Did I hear correctly when I heard Christine say she and Kody first kissed at their wedding?!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

babypie said:


> Did I hear correctly when I heard Christine say she and Kody first kissed at their wedding?!


 
Yep! I think Janelle said the same thing.


----------



## Iluvbags

BagloverBurr said:


> it plays over here ( okinawa) at 7 on monday nights.


 

Totally off the subject but I used to have pen pal when I was a kid in Okinawa.  Her name was Rose.   I have no idea why I remebered that out of nowhere when I saw the name.

Ok back to topic.  Sorry.  LOL!!


----------



## guccimamma

Ladybug09 said:


> Extremely childish. I don't see what they see either. Maybe he's the best looking of the poly choices of husbands.
> 
> I see Robin becoming a 'shi! stirrer' she is already trying to do her own thing instead of going with the flow and keeping the status quo. I see her and that 3rd wife having lots of issues and competing for attention.



i'd voluntarily give up my night. i'd rather live in the barn.


----------



## cjy

^ HA HA me too!!! He does NOTHING for me. When he got up and started trying to dance at the cake tasting I was thinking sit your big haired but back down, please! OMG don't make me watch you shake your ugly butt. You know he thinks he is a HUGE STUD MUFFIN!! Yuk


----------



## LH405

^^^ OMG your comment had me tearing up at my desk trying not to laugh! I need to skip this thread while I am working- hilarious! By the way I totally agree with you!


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> ^ ha ha me too!!! He does nothing for me. When he got up and started trying to dance at the cake tasting i was thinking sit your big haired but back down, please! Omg don't make me watch you shake your ugly butt. You know he thinks he is a huge stud muffin!! Yuk


 lol!


----------



## kroquet

LOL  Doesn't he look like he should be wearing a light blue leisure suit??????


----------



## chantal1922

^^ rofl


----------



## BagloverBurr

I wonder if season 2 will be robin taking over, and trying to push the others out


----------



## babypie

Has a season 2 been confirmed?


----------



## BagloverBurr

not sure, but i need more lol


----------



## babypie

lol me too


----------



## gators

^^me too..LOL!  This was a short running season.  Will be interested to see if they continue with this show.


----------



## JAN!

I just watched a few episodes last night. They seem like a loving family. I don't care if they are polygamous. They seem to be a wonderful family who instill good values in their children and at the end of the day, they allow them to make their own decisions on how they want to raise their future families.


----------



## cjy

^ Well, I just started last night as well and one thing that really stuck with me was the whole barbie thing. They had 4 moma barbies and one Dad (Kody) doll. I did not think that was right. They should not teach them to play like that is the only way. I did think the kids seemed very happy and adjusted. I just hope they are not raising them to think 1 man 4 women is the norm.


----------



## Dew Drops

Robyn seems totally different than she was before.     I feel like she's really pushy and rude, and she's going to cause a lot of trouble because she knows she has Kodi around her little finger.   

And that dance at the cake tasting was insane.   I don't know what all those women see in him, lol.      I absolutely can't stand when one of the wives gets mad and Kodi has this funny squinty/confused face.   It's so weird.


----------



## BagloverBurr

yeah the kids do seem happy, i will give them that. I just sense drama with Robin


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Dew Drops said:


> Robyn seems totally different than she was before. I feel like she's really pushy and rude, and she's going to cause a lot of trouble because she knows she has Kodi around her little finger.
> 
> And that dance at the cake tasting was insane. I don't know what all those women see in him, lol. I absolutely can't stand when one of the wives gets mad and Kodi has this funny squinty/confused face. It's so weird.


 
Yes i saw a different side of Robyn. I don't think she will be able to handle the marriage or the other wives. Even the tone with her kids or the way she yells at them...wow! Her patience will defintly run thin with the other 13 kids and 3 sister wives! Plus i think she may think that since they are newlyweds that Kody will spend more time for with her and the kids. I'm sorry but i don't see them lasting with Robyn. Big mistake!


----------



## rockhollow

I don't think we'll see another season - I'd like to, but doubt it.
I think there will be lots of problems in the family with the addition of Robin - it won't be smooth sailing.
The other 3 wives were younger and somehow learned to become a family - I just don't think Robin will fit in. The other ladies have worked out a way to live smoothy together and I just don't see Robin smoothy adjusting to fit in.


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> ^ Well, I just started last night as well and one thing that really stuck with me was the whole barbie thing. *They had 4 moma barbies and one Dad (Kody) doll. I did not think that was right.* They should not teach them to play like that is the only way. I did think the kids seemed very happy and adjusted. I just hope they are not raising them to think 1 man 4 women is the norm.


 
That was disturbing, the way they were calling it Kody Doll.  I remember I only ever had one male doll and a bunch of girl dolls but never knew polygamy existed.



Dew Drops said:


> Robyn seems totally different than she was before. I feel like she's really pushy and rude, and she's going to cause a lot of trouble because she knows she has Kodi around her little finger.
> 
> And that dance at the cake tasting was insane. I don't know what all those women see in him, lol. *I absolutely can't stand when one of the wives gets mad and Kodi has this funny squinty/confused face.* It's so weird.


 Yes!  He gets a blank, cold, squinty look on his face.  He seems so robotronic.


----------



## babypie

One thing that struck me as I watched the finale was how the wives seem to get upset over small things  Kody kissing Robyn before being married, Kody picking out Robyns dress etc.  Instead of being upset that HE IS WITH FOUR WOMEN!  

And I thought, in their world it is normal for a man to be with several women, so they cant be upset at that because they decided to enter into that lifestyle.  BUT human nature keeps winning over their emotions.  Its natural to be jealous, to feel slighted and insecure.  But they cant come out and say that  they probably dont even realize that their natural human reaction is what they are feeling.  So it builds up and then comes out over the small things like Kody picking the dress.


----------



## k2sealer

babypie said:


> One thing that struck me as I watched the finale was how the wives seem to get upset over small things  Kody kissing Robyn before being married, Kody picking out Robyns dress etc. Instead of being upset that HE IS WITH FOUR WOMEN!
> 
> And I thought, in their world it is normal for a man to be with several women, so they cant be upset at that because they decided to enter into that lifestyle. BUT human nature keeps winning over their emotions. Its natural to be jealous, to feel slighted and insecure. But they cant come out and say that  they probably dont even realize that their natural human reaction is what they are feeling. So it builds up and then comes out over the small things like Kody picking the dress.


 
Meh. I didn't see that as too significant. For example, when my DH is stressed about work or a project at home, rarely does he calmly and rationally talk about what is bugging him. Instead he usually freaks out about something totally unrelated. And DH is not the only person I've seen do this. I think it's also human nature to try to stuff the big feelings and instead nitpick about the little things that seem more manageable.


----------



## babypie

k2sealer said:


> Meh. I didn't see that as too significant. For example, when my DH is stressed about work or a project at home, rarely does he calmly and rationally talk about what is bugging him. Instead he usually freaks out about something totally unrelated. And DH is not the only person I've seen do this. I think it's also human nature to try to stuff the big feelings and instead nitpick about the little things that seem more manageable.


 But does your husband share you with three other men??  This isn't an everyday situation...


----------



## k2sealer

babypie said:


> But does your husband share you with three other men?? This isn't an everyday situation...


 
Shudder, no. I can barely manage the one I have.

Irrelevant if it is an everyday situation. People still react to the little stuff and ignore the big things. This is also human nature. I just didn't see the wives reacting to the little things as being particularly significant. Lots of people do that. I've even seen people invent things to get upset about because they didn't want to confront the big thing that they were really upset about.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Did you see that gift bag the 3 wives gave Robyn? Like a Kody kit??? LOL it had salt and celery!


----------



## guccimamma

HOTasFCUK said:


> Did you see that gift bag the 3 wives gave Robyn? Like a Kody kit??? *LOL it had salt and celery*!



those are polygamist sex toys


----------



## aklein

guccimamma said:


> those are polygamist sex toys


 
Oh ouch.  Salt should not go near anyone's no-no.


----------



## babypie

k2sealer said:


> Shudder, no. I can barely manage the one I have.
> 
> Irrelevant if it is an everyday situation. People still react to the little stuff and ignore the big things. This is also human nature. I just didn't see the wives reacting to the little things as being particularly significant. Lots of people do that. I've even seen people invent things to get upset about because they didn't want to confront the big thing that they were really upset about.


 We're arguing the same point


----------



## guccimamma

aklein said:


> Oh ouch.  Salt should not go near anyone's no-no.



i think it is used to scrub the man before sex, then make him gargle with it. to make sure he isn't skanky from the other 3 wives. 

not sure what the celery is used for.


----------



## aklein

guccimamma said:


> i think it is used to scrub the man before sex, then make him gargle with it. to make sure he isn't skanky from the other 3 wives.
> 
> not sure what the celery is used for.


 
Lol, don't be coy!


----------



## guccimamma

aklein said:


> Lol, don't be coy!



i bet you know what the celery is used for


----------



## kroquet

LMAO!!!    Don't even want to think about what the celery is for.

This thread is killing me!


----------



## aklein

guccimamma said:


> i bet you know what the celery is used for


 
  Well he does have four wives to satisfy ...  just sayin'


----------



## babypie

aklein said:


> Well he does have four wives to satisfy ... just sayin'


 :lolots:


----------



## twin53

^^
you girls are soooo bad   LOL


----------



## BagloverBurr

bleech!


----------



## k2sealer

:back2topic:


----------



## pixiejenna

They had a marathon on the other day and I watched all the shows at once. I couldn't turn it off cause I just read The 19th wife which also has polygamy in it so it drew me in. I would love to see a second season but I doubt it will happen. Kody really came off to me as almost creepy. The way he was courting Robyn really irked me. The fact that he would take time away from his other 3 wives and all his kids and drive hours to go see her and spend time with her when he already has extremely limited free time to begin with. I almost half think Kody is going threw a mid-life crisis and that's why he's marrying Robin. Horrible comb over, driving a sports car, and picking up a trophy wife pretty much screams mid-life crisis too me. I think Robyn is really enjoying all the attention that she's getting Kody. I can really see her having a hard time blending in with the other wives. It looks like the 3 original wives have worked very hard to get to where their at with their family. The fact that the 3 other wives gave Robyn a "Kody kit" kind of shows how little she knows about her new husband. You could tell that Janelle and Christine were hurt that Kody made a big deal out of his wedding to Robyn but they had small and very modest weddings. I also thought how selfish of Kody making big deal having to kiss Robyn and trying to hide it off the cameras before he leaves to go the hospital to see his wife have their  baby. And then when he's at the hospital with Christine he asks the DR about invetro for his other wife in front of her. I'm not surprised that Mari didn't want to do it, esp after having a miscarriage a few years ago. I also felt like when Mari was talking about jealousy with Kody over the other wives he was totally insensitive to her and it bothered me when he said he knows it's hypocritical but the thought of her spending her time with multiple husbands is disgusting. One thing I will give them credit for is the kids all seem very well behaved and they get along really well.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Is this season over already?  I was hoping for more.


----------



## Mahina

Celery...wth?


----------



## babypie

Mahina said:


> Celery...wth?


 Yeah apparantly Kody is a big celery fan.  Of all the things.


----------



## BagloverBurr

why celery, its the lamest of all veggies! 

I am really hoping there is a season 2, i love this kind of thing


----------



## kroquet

Well, I would think that a cucumber would be more appropriate, but who knows, with Kody the Man, maybe those wives are used to celery.


----------



## guccimamma

babypie said:


> Yeah apparantly Kody is a big celery fan.  Of all the things.



all crunch, no taste. seems appropriate.


----------



## cjy

^^^^ lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I wonder what else was inside the "Kody Kit"? 

Robyn better get use to going to bed with the celery since she will only get her husband every other 3rd night!


----------



## Mahina

HOTasFCUK said:


> I wonder what else was inside the "Kody Kit"?
> 
> Robyn better get use to going to bed with the celery since she will only get her husband every other 3rd night!



:lolots: 

I would rather sleep with the celery than with Kody aka Chucky.


----------



## cjy

^ OMG he does look like Chucky!


----------



## gators

:lolots: @ Chucky!

My son has a Chucky Halloween costume from last year.  I need to get it out and take a comparison pic!


----------



## k2sealer

HOTasFCUK said:


> I wonder what else was inside the "Kody Kit"?
> 
> Robyn better get use to going to bed with the celery since she will only get her husband every other 3rd night!


 
They didn't name everything that was in the kit, but I noticed a can of spray starch on the counter with the rest of the kit. I assume that is for his shirts.


----------



## kroquet

Spray starch?    Speechless with a wondering mind......  Maybe the celery goes limp.


----------



## pollinilove

the  only thing i use celery for is stuffing, tuna salad and chicken salad


----------



## babypie

BagloverBurr said:


> why celery, its the lamest of all veggies!
> 
> I am really hoping there is a season 2, i love this kind of thing






kroquet said:


> Well, I would think that a cucumber would be more appropriate, but who knows, with Kody the Man, maybe those wives are used to celery.






guccimamma said:


> all crunch, no taste. seems appropriate.


:lolots:



HOTasFCUK said:


> I wonder what else was inside the "Kody Kit"?
> 
> Robyn better get use to going to bed with the celery since she will only get her husband every other 3rd night!


4th night!  Maybe that's why Meri never had more kids, maybe she just gets him on the nights when he wants to cuddle.



Mahina said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I would rather sleep with the celery than with Kody aka Chucky.


----------



## babypie

*'Sister Wives' finale draws big audience*

The show Sister Wives is all about the numbers, especially when it comes to the ratings.

The hit TLC freshman reality show drew about 2.7 million viewers for its series finale, according to the network. Sister Wives follows the lives of polygamist Kody Brown and his four wives.


----------



## BagloverBurr

LAWL at the chucky comparison.


----------



## AlovesJ

babypie said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 4th night!  Maybe that's why Meri never had more kids, maybe she just gets him on the nights when he wants to cuddle.


----------



## McLoverly

http://www.starmagazine.com/sister_wives_janelle_married_meri_brother/news/17469


> Keeping up with the polygamist Brown family just got more complicated! It turns out the stars of TLC's hit show Sister Wives have been hiding a secret about how wives Janelle and Meri first met.
> 
> In this week's issue of Star, we reveal the shocking news that Kody Brown's second wife Janelle was married to the brother of wife No. 1, Meri, before she joined their family. According to their marriage certificate, Janelle legally wed Adam Barber in Salt Lake City in December 1988. They divorced in 1990, three years before Janelle and Kody tied the knot in a nontraditional commitment ceremony.
> 
> As for Meri, "I know she was originally very upset over Janelle dumping her brother. I think there has been a lot of unspoken tension between her, Janelle and Kody all these years," a family insider tells Star exclusively.
> 
> Pick up this week's issue of Star &#8212; on newsstands now &#8212; to read the full story, including the surprising reason why Janelle dumped Adam. Plus: Find out how a source says Kody helped break up his own brother-in-law's marriage!



WOW!


----------



## guccimamma

which one is janelle? i can only keep track of them by numerical order.

that chucky is hysterical, and spot on! they should put one of those in the barbie-house.


----------



## babypie

*Janelle is wife #2*.

So Meri and Janelle were sister-in-laws?! Then Janelle and Meri's brother divorced and Janelle "marries" Meri's husband? So strange...

To put it in perspective, I am picturing my brother's wife divorcing my brother and then "marrying" my DH and moving in with us...oh ewwww 

Please let there be a season 2 TLC Gods!


----------



## guccimamma

i think he'd be much better looking without that hair.


----------



## k2sealer

babypie said:


> *Janelle is wife #2*.
> 
> So Meri and Janelle were sister-in-laws?! Then Janelle and Meri's brother divorced and Janelle "marries" Meri's husband? So strange...
> 
> To put it in perspective, I am picturing my brother's wife divorcing my brother and then "marrying" my DH and moving in with us...oh ewwww
> 
> *Please let there be a season 2 TLC Gods*!


 
Ditto. I'm too fascinated by this show.


----------



## cjy

guccimamma said:


> which one is janelle? i can only keep track of them by numerical order.
> 
> that chucky is hysterical, and spot on! they should put one of those in the barbie-house.


 I think she is unlucky wife number 2.
I will forever call him Chucky now.


----------



## cjy

Well, that explains why when she was talking about her wedding she said no family was there. I guess not.


----------



## babypie

That explains the vague "I introduced them" from Meri during the Oprah show when Oprah asked how wife #2 came about.


----------



## queennadine

I had no idea about the Janelle-Meri connection! This just keeps getting better and better!

I also hope it gets renewed for a 2nd season!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

kroquet said:


> Spray starch? Speechless with a wondering mind...... Maybe the celery goes limp.


 
Well after having to keep up with 4 wives i would think so!!!!!

OMG Meri and Janelle are sister-in-laws??? Thats why they said that Janelle was at Meri's wedding! I was thinking they were friends within the poly. community. But if Meri was really mad at Janelle for dumping her husband, i'm sure she could've had a voice in deciding whether Kody marries Janelle. 

Agghhh that Chucky pic scared me!


----------



## McLoverly

The article also implies that Kody broke up Janelle's marriage to Meri's brother. Yikes! No wonder Kody took a third wife within 1 year of marrying Janelle... there must have been so much drama being married to two ex-sisters in law.


----------



## babypie

Now I wanna know how wifey 3 was found


----------



## Ladybug09

HOTasFCUK said:


> Well after having to keep up with 4 wives i would think so!!!!!
> 
> OMG Meri and Janelle are sister-in-laws??? Thats why they said that Janelle was at Meri's wedding! *I was thinking they were friends within the poly. community.* But if Meri was really mad at Janelle for dumping her husband, i'm sure she could've had a voice in deciding whether Kody marries Janelle.
> 
> Agghhh that Chucky pic scared me!


 
Mee too!



babypie said:


> *Janelle is wife #2*.
> 
> So Meri and Janelle were sister-in-laws?! Then Janelle and Meri's brother divorced and Janelle "marries" Meri's husband? So strange...
> 
> To put it in perspective, I am picturing my brother's wife divorcing my brother and then "marrying" my DH and moving in with us...oh* ewwww*
> 
> Please let there be a season 2 TLC Gods!


 
A ball of confusion!  LOL


----------



## Mahina

[/QUOTE]

Omg! See the resemblance all?

:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ladybug09

That was some hilarious stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guccimamma

babypie said:


> Now I wanna know how wifey 3 was found



at the annual polygamy picnic

they line up the ladies according to hair color and fertility prospects


----------



## cjy

guccimamma said:


> at the annual polygamy picnic
> 
> they line up the ladies according to hair color and fertility prospects


 :lolots::lolots:
I am pulling a muscle laughing so hard!!!!!!


----------



## rockhollow

What a tantalizing tidbit about the wives. So they were sisters-in-laws. I'm surprised that Meri would want her in the family. But then she might not have had a choice - Chucky might have set his sights on the sister-in-law and I don't think Kody ever hears 'no' from Meri.

And I bet there will be lots of conflict from wife 3 about wife 4. I don't see her losing her prime spot easily.


----------



## babypie

guccimamma said:


> at the annual polygamy picnic
> 
> they line up the ladies according to hair color and fertility prospects



:lolots:


----------



## Sunshine

I hate that there is a big thumbs down on this thread! UGH!!! Its not my lifestyle choice, but I sure love watching this show! Good times! Its like watching the national geographic chanel. My mind is open to anything outside of my daily life. 
I hope there is a season 2! YEAH!


----------



## babypie

No S2 yet, but a special next week!

'Sister Wives' Spawns Special Episode and Porn Parody

While a second season is still a question mark, TLC announced that fans of "Sister Wives" will be able to see the polygamist family in a follow-up special. THR said the network has ordered Peacock Productions to produce the special, involving also NBC's Natalie Morales as an interviewer. 

Morales would be questioning Kody Brown and his large family "about how their lives have changed since the premiere of the show, the government investigation into the legality of their polygamous marriage and how they're dealing with the media attention." 

Simply called *"Sister Wives Special", it will premiere on Sunday, October 31 at 10/9c*. 

The first season of the controversial series ended on October 17 with 2.7 million viewers tuning in. The Utah family's popularity has extended beyond the screen for Vivid Entertainment has announced that it will be producing "Sister Wives XXX: A Porn Parody" at the end of November. 

"I'm a big fan of this show and I feel the possibilities for parody are practically endless," director B. Skow said. "We'll have fun spoofing the characters and taking that extra behind-the-scenes step inside their bedrooms to understand their erotic sides."


----------



## McLoverly

http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/10/22/robyn-brown-kody-brown-divorce-victorias-secret/



> The break-out star from the TLC show &#8216;Sister Wives&#8217; got divorced back in 2008, and we have the details, including a large debt to the nation&#8217;s number one lingerie chain!
> 
> HollywoodLife.com dug up the divorce document for Robyn Brown (Kody Brown&#8217;s newest (fourth) wife on TLC&#8217;s Sister Wives) and looks like Robyn loves lacy underthings!  According to the filing, in Ravalli County in Montana, Robyn had serious money issues up until the divorce to David Preston Jessop back in 1999, including owing almost $1,000 to Victoria&#8217;s Secret!  We&#8217;re guessing the unmentionables may have helped her snatch up the desirable Kody Brown.
> 
> The divorce document breaks down the separate debts of Robyn & David.  Robyn had a mound of debt that was awarded to her in the divorce.  Besides the unusually high Victoria&#8217;s Secret bill, she also owed thousands to Target and Sears. The total debt awarded to her was&#8230; $32,400!
> 
> But she didn&#8217;t leave the marriage empty-handed &#8212; according to the docs she got to keep the Sanyo VCR (a VCR in 2007?) and a Kirby vacuum cleaner.
> 
> David didn&#8217;t go away light either; he got to keep the 1974 Academy Mobile Home!
> 
> Robyn was married to David Preston Jessop back in 1999; the couple had three children together over the duration of their marriage; David, Aurora & Brennan.  They filed for divorce in 2007, citing irreconcilable differences.



Kind of surprising that she is such a big VS fan considering she is supposed to be a fundamentalist mormon  I wonder if the other wives wear traditional undergarments? I also think it's interesting that Robyn and her husband were married for so long an were polygamists, but never took another wife. I'm thinking Robyn must not really be ok with sharing. I see Robyn causing a lot of issues with the rest of the family.


----------



## twin53

wow - everything is getting more and more interesting:   especially the meri-janelle connection


----------



## BagloverBurr

dum dum dum.... haha <--- dramatic music 

I love the drama! I bet  she tries to stir the pot as they say


----------



## GirlieShoppe

McLoverly said:


> http://www.starmagazine.com/sister_wives_janelle_married_meri_brother/news/17469
> 
> 
> WOW!



OMG! That is disgusting news about Janelle being married to Meri's brother!


----------



## babypie

Robyn got awarded a VCR and vacuum cleaner??  

So Robyn was married at 19 then...


----------



## hippychick11

babypie said:


> Robyn got awarded a VCR and vacuum cleaner??
> :lolots:
> 
> I hope there's a S2 !! I'm sure it can only get more fun


----------



## babypie

Once Robyn gets knocked up it will get really juicy...


----------



## cjy

^ I was thinking I bet she will get pregnant very fast.......


----------



## babypie

Definitely!


----------



## guccimamma

this is why people shouldn't open up credit cards at lingerie/specialty stores. use your visa!


----------



## babypie

guccimamma said:


> this is why people shouldn't open up credit cards at lingerie/specialty stores. use your visa!


 Or don't spend beyond your means and pay your bills!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

McLoverly said:


> http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2010/10/22/robyn-brown-kody-brown-divorce-victorias-secret/
> 
> Kind of surprising that she is such a big VS fan considering she is supposed to be a fundamentalist mormon  I wonder if the other wives wear traditional undergarments? I also think it's interesting that Robyn and her husband were married for so long an were polygamists, but never took another wife. I'm thinking Robyn must not really be ok with sharing. I see Robyn causing a lot of issues with the rest of the family.



Maybe it was $1000 worth of body wash and sprays, etc.


----------



## rockhollow

cjy said:


> ^ I was thinking I bet she will get pregnant very fast.......


 
 - totally - I think we will see it done at record speed.

Just saw the previews of the 1 hour special on TLC.
Looks like trouble in paradise.....


----------



## McLoverly

rockhollow said:


> - totally - I think we will see it done at record speed.
> 
> Just saw the previews of the 1 hour special on TLC.
> Looks like trouble in paradise.....



Is the preview online?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Maybe it was $1000 worth of body wash and sprays, etc.


 
She's going to need to buy something stronger to wash away the scent of the 3 other wives off of Kody!!!

Is Robyn and the kids going to be moving into the house? I thought i heard on Oprah that they were going to move in but i guess there is limited space unless Kody sells it to a smaller poly family and buys a bigger one to accomadate! I think there will be lots of tension because with Robyn not living there, Kody will have to *leave *to go spend time with his new family and have his sleepovers.

And i think Robyn's kids will get really messed up over all this as they weren't born into this lifestyle like the other 13 kids were.


----------



## cjy

^ When is it on???


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not sure when it is on. I saw the preview last night on TLC (here in Canada).
Maybe on Sunday, Oct 31 after they run the whole season?


----------



## kroquet

I have a feeling that the stress of going on national TV will break up the marriages.


----------



## rockhollow

kroquet said:


> I have a feeling that the stress of going on national TV will break up the marriages.


 

So, true.
I bet it was Kody/Chuck's idea to do the show - what a stroke to his ego.
And the whole thing looks like it's backfiring.
I wonder if they thought there would be lots of positive and money from doing the show.


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> ^ When is it on???


 
Sunday 10/31



rockhollow said:


> So, true.
> I bet it was Kody/Chuck's idea to do the show - what a stroke to his ego.
> And the whole thing looks like it's backfiring.
> *I wonder if they thought there would be lots of positive and money from doing the show*.


 
I bet he did think that.  Kind of like Octo-mom...


----------



## Ladybug09

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2010/...ndamentalist-mormon-polygamy-primer/?hpt=Sbin

I can't pull the article. Maybe someone else can.


----------



## babypie

Here you go:

(part 1 of 2)

"Sister Wives" explained: A fundamentalist Mormon polygamy primer

Going where no reality show cameras had gone before, TLC this fall aired Sister Wives, a television series that invited voyeurs into the lives of a fundamentalist Mormon family that practices polygamy.

The finale aired earlier this month, when Kody Brown of Lehi, Utah, married his fourth wife and, with the addition of three stepchildren, expanded his kid base to 16.

And while the show set out to reveal the human side of such families  not one sexed-up by Hollywood (think HBOs Big Love) or sullied by allegations of under-aged brides (think the trial of Warren Jeffs ) - it kept details about faith out of episodes.

Maybe that was a decision by TLC producers. Or perhaps the family, which is facing possible bigamy charges, wanted to keep those aspects of their life sacred. The finales spiritual wedding ceremony - only Browns first wife is recognized legally - was off-camera, after all.

So here's a primer on what drives families like this one, religiously, historically and culturally.

*"Purest at its source"*
Even though polygamy was disavowed by *The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints* in 1890, the LDS Church is still trying to shake its association with the practice, known among Mormons as plural marriage.
Joseph Smith, Jr., the church's founder and its first president, was the one who introduced the idea.

He established the church in 1830 after translating the Book of Mormon from golden plates that he said an angel revealed to him in New York State.
Smith  who, like all subsequent church leaders, is considered a prophet - continued to share revelations and new doctrines throughout his life. Among those revelations recorded in 1843 in the Doctrine and Covenants, a book of Mormon scripture, were *teachings about plural marriage*.

That Smith recorded these teachings is all Anne Wilde needs to know. Wilde, 74, was raised in the mainstream LDS Church but became part of the fundamentalist Mormon movement and the second wife in a plural marriage.

I kind of look at the gospel as a stream of water, and its the purest at its source, says Wilde, a spokeswoman for *Principle Voices*, a Utah-based group that educates the public about polygamy. If those are eternal doctrines, then how can man change them? They can change procedures, but when they start changing eternal doctrines that God has saidthats where I draw a line.

Wilde says that about 38,000 people, mostly in the western U.S., are fundamentalist Mormons - though they are affiliated with different communities.

The essential belief among those who practice plural marriages is that they are necessary to achieve the greatest exaltation in what Mormons refer to as the celestial kingdom, the highest of heavenly kingdoms.

In fact, even if LDS Church members dont practice plural marriage on earth, their scripture still teaches that in heaven it is possible. Mormons also believe that families are sealed together for eternity.

Though historians say that Joseph Smith had numerous wives, and some estimates exceed 30, he didnt admit it. His first wife (and only legal one) denied it, too.

Brigham Young, who succeeded Smith and in 1847 led Mormon pioneers west to what became Utah, reportedly married 56 women.

*The price of going public*
It wasnt until August 1852, at the LDS Churchs general conference in Salt Lake City, that plural marriage was first spoken about publicly.
Such talk, and the open practicing of such marriages that followed, did not go over well on the national stage. Polygamy, observed in an estimated 20 to 25 percent of LDS homes at the time, was just one of the factors that prompted the U.S. government to face off with Mormon settlers in the late 1850s.

In the ensuing decades, Congress would pass a handful of laws to abolish plural marriages. By the time of the Edmunds Act of 1882, polygamy was considered a felony compared to slavery. Practitioners faced fines and prison, and even those who merely believed in the doctrine were forbidden to vote or serve in public office.

Brigham Young had died five years earlier. The LDS Church s third president and prophet, John Taylor, a practicing polygamist, assumed his position in 1880. With the passage of the Edmunds Act, he - like many others - was forced into hiding.

In 1886, Taylor nailed himself to the mast on the issue of polygamy, says Ken Driggs, an attorney in Atlanta, Georgia, who has written extensively about fundamentalist Mormons and their legal history.

This was when Taylor shared a revelation, which he said he received from both Jesus Christ and Joseph Smith, upholding the practice of plural marriages.

Fundamentalist Mormons believe that Taylor shared this message with church officials who visited him. He revealed the names of those who would form a special quorum of apostles with authority to continue performing plural marriages, no matter what happened with the LDS Church, Driggs writes in a 2005 article for a Mormon journal.

The battle against Mormon polygamy continued while Taylor was underground, with 1887's Edmunds-Tucker Act forcing women to testify against their husbands, requiring anti-polygamy oaths and laying the groundwork for the U.S. government to seize high-value church properties, including temples.

Taylor died the year the law passed. He was succeeded in 1889 by Wilford Woodruff. And in 1890, Woodruff, who the Utah History Encyclopedia says initially had supported the practice of polygamy, issued what became known as the 1890 Manifesto: I publicly declare that my advice to the Latter-day Saints is to refrain from contracting any marriages forbidden by the law of the land.

A condition for Utah getting statehood, which it won 1896, was a ban on polygamy in its constitution. And while the LDS Church teaches that Woodruff prayed for guidance, his words have been called a declaration, not a revelation. The feeling among fundamentalist Mormons is that government pressure, not faith, was behind the end of plural marriage.
Even with the manifesto, there was dissension within. Taylor s son, John W. Taylor, was an apostle in the LDS Church. But he stepped down and was eventually excommunicated because of his continued support of plural marriages. For this reason he and his father are often held up as heroes among fundamentalist Mormons.


----------



## babypie

(part 2 of 2)

*Fundamentalists splinter*
What evolved in the 20th century, even after a second manifesto in 1904, was the quiet growth of a fundamentalist Mormon movement. The people within it held fast to their beliefs, even as the LDS Church tried to shut them and their practices down.

Fundamentalist Mormons see themselves as maintaining the core practices and beliefs of the LDS Church - including plural marriages. Many consider themselves Mormons, although the mainstream church itself wont knowingly have anything to do with them and excommunicates them as quickly as it can find them.

Fundamentalist Mormons say the apostles whod been called by Taylor to perpetuate plural marriages later called new men to carry on the tradition. 

As a community, they settled along the Utah and Arizona border. But conflicts within the priesthood council about the succession of leadership would eventually lead to a split.

Today, there are a handful of fundamentalist Mormon groups, as well as polygamous families who call themselves independent.

Only one group has gone so far as to say that the mainstream LDS Church, in banning plural marriages, is guilty of apostasy. That group - the Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints  has gotten the most media attention.

The FLDS Church, with a membership of no more than 10,000, has seized headlines and spread an image of a fundamentalist Mormon women wearing pastel prairie-style dresses and updos. The church's former leader, Warren Jeffs, was on the run until his 2006 arrest, and the raid on a Texas ranch in 2008 prompted allegations of forced marriages and child brides.
People like Wilde, the spokeswoman for Principle Voices, are quick to say that FLDS and fundamentalist Mormons are not synonymous.

Please dont paint us with the same brush, says Wilde, who dresses in modern clothing, wears her hair short and insists that no one seeing her walk down the street would peg her as a woman in a plural marriage.
She wants people to see her, and women like her - including those featured on Sister Wives - as thinking and believing women.

Theyre educated, she says . They work. They dont live off the government. Their kids go to school and are showered with love and company. They went into plural marriages as consenting adults with eyes, hearts and minds open.
And, she says, theyre not hurting anyone.

Though Wildes husband died eight years ago, she says the 33-year marriage was wonderful. She wont say how many sister wives she had - only two of us are still living - but she says the arrangement allowed her independence and that she never had to worry about her husband being alone.

We dont want it legalized. We want it decriminalized, she says of plural, spiritual marriages. We just assume they [government officials] stay out of our marriages. Our marriage is for all time and eternity. The priesthood is the important thing, not the law of the land.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

kroquet said:


> I have a feeling that the stress of going on national TV will break up the marriages.


 
The curse of reality TV! Especially on TLC....Jon & Kate plus 8 is the perfect example! Too much exposure! And i think the Rolloffs marriage was in trouble too (Little People, Big World) and i think i might be missing another couple.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thanks Babypie.


----------



## k2sealer

Interesting article, Babypie. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## rockhollow

Ladybug09 said:


> Thanks Babypie.


 
Also thanks for that post - interesting reading.

I just can't get my head around the idea of this 'many wives' thing. On some basic instinctual level, these women must feel the same way. I can see the joy of the sisterhood they have formed, but you don't need to share a man for that.



I'm so sure Kody would have been the driving force is getting his family on this show. He truly must have though he was going to be seen as 'one hot stud muffin' - ha!


----------



## k2sealer

It's not that hard to understand. Monogamy is a relatively recent human behavior.


----------



## babypie

It's still a "normal" part of life in many parts of the world.  Just not this part.


----------



## k2sealer

^^Exactly.

I'd like to recommend a book, "Committed" by Elizabeth Gilbert (she also wrote Eat, Pray, Love). Very interesting, she explores the history of marriage after her boyfriend is kicked out of the U.S. and the only way for them to be together is to get married.


----------



## guccimamma

babypie said:


> Or don't spend beyond your means and pay your bills!




well, yeah...but i don't think conventional wisdom applies to these people. 

most horrible credit reports that i have seen (for younger people), have Victorias Secret on them...

if i were going to ruin my credit over something, it wouldn't be panties.


----------



## cjy

^^^ LOL!!!!!
This chick is going to really upset the apple cart.


----------



## babypie

k2sealer said:


> ^^Exactly.
> 
> I'd like to recommend *a book, "Committed" by Elizabeth Gilbert* (she also wrote Eat, Pray, Love). Very interesting, she explores the history of marriage after her boyfriend is kicked out of the U.S. and the only way for them to be together is to get married.


 
Interesting, thanks!



guccimamma said:


> well, yeah...but i don't think conventional wisdom applies to these people.
> 
> most horrible credit reports that i have seen (for younger people), have Victorias Secret on them...
> 
> *if i were going to ruin my credit over something, it wouldn't be panties*.


 
hahaha!


----------



## Mahina

guccimamma said:


> well, yeah...but i don't think conventional wisdom applies to these people.
> 
> most horrible credit reports that i have seen (for younger people), have Victorias Secret on them...
> 
> _*if i were going to ruin my credit over something, it wouldn't be panties.*_



Best line of the week. 

Thanks for making me spill my coffee on the floor. :lolots:


----------



## Sunshine

Just read this on FB: 

TLC has ordered a 10-episode second season of Sister Wives to premiere in March 2011. Kody & Robyn honeymoon special to air Sunday, Nov. 28 at 10 pm


----------



## k2sealer

Yay!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yes, more disfunction....I want to see the drama that Robyn brings.


----------



## Sunshine

Totally excited!


----------



## BagloverBurr

woohoo!!!! 10 more episodes! plus the special on sunday the 31st!


----------



## babypie

Sunshine said:


> Just read this on FB:
> 
> TLC has ordered a 10-episode second season of Sister Wives to premiere in March 2011. Kody & Robyn honeymoon special to air Sunday, Nov. 28 at 10 pm



Ewww honeymoon with Kody!


----------



## hippychick11

babypie said:
			
		

> Ewww honeymoon with Kody!



Don't forget to bring celery


----------



## babypie

hippychick11 said:


> Don't forget to bring celery


----------



## cjy

We all know that Robyn is going to say something about the honeymoon that is going to majorly piss off the other 3 wives! 
I kinda can't wait....how twisted am I?????


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> We all know that Robyn is going to say something about the honeymoon that is going to majorly piss off the other 3 wives!
> I kinda can't wait....how twisted am I?????


 Like...."Guess what?  We used carrots!"


----------



## cjy

babypie said:


> Like...."Guess what? We used carrots!"


 :lolots:
You kill me!!!
I am thinking she wants/ needs something more along the lines of zucchini.....


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> :lolots:
> You kill me!!!
> I am thinking she wants/ needs something more along the lines of zucchini.....


To be fair, each wife should get their own vegetable.

Meri:




Janelle:




Christine:





Robyn:


----------



## cjy

^ Oh GAWD I think I just wet my pants!


----------



## jennalovesbags

watching the show for the first time now... good excuse not to do my hw  I'm surprisingly more open about this than I thought I would be. Its definitely not for me, but to each their own.

Very interesting from a sociological perspective too.


----------



## kroquet

OMG!!!!   This one might make Robyn happier


----------



## BagloverBurr

the special is on at 10 in the states right? 

We are a day behind on tv, being over seas, so I need to make sure i dont miss it!


----------



## cjy

kroquet said:


> OMG!!!! This one might make Robyn happier


 Oh yeah!! I think little Robyn is a wild thang!!


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> OMG!!!!   This one might make Robyn happier



:lolots:


----------



## babypie

Did anyone watch the special tonight?  Mine's taped on my DVR, I was going to watch it but DH is around and he looked at me like I suggested he saw off a limb when I suggested he watch it with me!


----------



## BagloverBurr

It didnt play here, instead it was little people big world..wtf


----------



## aklein

I hope that isn't a hot pepper!


----------



## Sunshine

I watched it this morning while working out! It was actually really good!!! Lots of recaps but it was interesting as always! Some new previews of the honeymoon upcoming show. I will refrain from commenting. It will be fun to read thoughts on that show!!!!


----------



## babypie

aklein said:


> I hope that isn't a hot pepper!



Well heck, these women need SOME spice in their life!


----------



## rockhollow

Well I watched to special last night - I found it a bit of snooze-fest.
The ladies were all looking very flashy - profession hair and make-up - the show must have pulled out all the stops to film this.

It was too much sweetness and light. Everything seems just too perfect.  I was hoping for more hard questions - and answers.

We really didn't learn anything new - lots of replaying of certain clips - and sweet happy explanations about what had happened.

From what this special showed - they are one large happy family - they love sharing Kody - yuck!


----------



## babypie

Christine (wife #3) annoys me.  She keeps trying to dominate the conversations.


----------



## sophiae

DC-Cutie said:


> I always think that women in these kind of relationships have some deep rooted low self esteem issues.


 

I agree.  It's like agreeing to be cheated on.  No thank you.  

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but someone told me that the wives are actual _sisters..._  Not true, right?  I've never seen the show before.


----------



## Nishi621

sophiae said:


> I agree.  It's like agreeing to be cheated on.  No thank you.
> 
> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but someone told me that the wives are actual _sisters..._  Not true, right?  I've never seen the show before.




No, they are not actual sisters at all, sister wives is just a term for women in this sort of relationship/lifestyle. If you have ever watched Big Love, they call themselves sister wives also


----------



## sophiae

^^Thanks, Nishi!  That makes sense.  I've never seen either of those shows, unfortunately.  Thanks for clarifying!  =]


----------



## Ladybug09

babypie said:


> Christine (wife #3) annoys me. She keeps trying to dominate the conversations.


 

You notice, she always has to be sitting next to Kody in most shots. How is that determined? Whoever has the most kids gets proximity and of course the 1st wife gets proximity too.

The heavier wife looks like she's lost some weight.


----------



## babypie

Ladybug09 said:


> You notice, she always has to be sitting next to Kody in most shots. How is that determined? Whoever has the most kids gets proximity and of course the 1st wife gets proximity too.
> 
> The heavier wife looks like she's lost some weight.


Seems like she and Meri are the most insecure.  Janelle looks like she couldn't care less about anything, she just seems to enjoy the built in daycare.


----------



## rockhollow

I think Christine is a high maintenance girl - I think she runs that family - because she stays home and watches the children and does the cooking/cleaning - that gives her lots of control - at least so far.
I can see problems with her and Robin (who also I think want to be in charge)

Meri is very wishy-washy and just goes with the flow I think. She often seems to have a 'less then there' look on her face. I wonder if she is on medication for stress? Mother's little happy pill?

And totally agree that Janelle has her own agenda and likes it that way. She did mention that  she is away from the home lots with work.
Janelle did look really good on the special, but I think it was just the hair and make-up. You know how good your hair always looks when you get it done and never quite as good when you do it yourself - lol.

So many of the questions asked on the special seems to be glossed over.
Kody and the fancy sports car - oh, its old and we got a really good price, we're still paying, blah, blah, blah.
Kody "just wants to have fun with his girls" - omg didn't he call them 'chicks'.

Sorry I don't think I will ever be convinced that he's (kody) is just one great guy.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> I think Christine is a high maintenance girl - I think she runs that family - because she stays home and watches the children and does the cooking/cleaning - that gives her lots of control - at least so far.
> I can see problems with her and Robin (who also I think want to be in charge)
> 
> Meri is very wishy-washy and just goes with the flow I think. *She often seems to have a 'less then there' look on her face.* I wonder if she is on medication for stress? Mother's little happy pill?
> 
> And totally agree that Janelle has her own agenda and likes it that way. She did mention that she is away from the home lots with work.
> Janelle did look really good on the special, but I think it was just the hair and make-up. You know how good your hair always looks when you get it done and never quite as good when you do it yourself - lol.
> 
> So many of the questions asked on the special seems to be glossed over.
> Kody and the fancy sports car - oh, its old and we got a really good price, we're still paying, blah, blah, blah.
> Kody "just wants to have fun with his girls" - omg didn't he call them 'chicks'.
> 
> Sorry I don't think I will ever be convinced that he's (kody) is just one great guy.


 
Yes!  It proably helps to tolerate Kody if you're spaced out most of the time...


----------



## kroquet

Or passed out or dead.


----------



## aklein

babypie said:


> Well heck, these women need SOME spice in their life!


 
But it would be ouchy.  Maybe they need to talk to the Real Housewives of Atlanta about the proper way to use food in the bedroom.


----------



## cjy

^ Oh goodness, syrup, sugar, peppermints, yams........


----------



## cjy

kroquet said:


> Or passed out or dead.


:lolots:
I know I would have to be.
I believe, given the choice, I would take the celery. Celery does not talk.


----------



## kroquet

Nor does celery need a haircut.     He just makes my skin crawl.     I have a hard time watching the show because of him.


----------



## cjy

^ I almost mentioned the hair! Does he not realize that we can see how far that hairline goes?? He is not hiding anything, just bringing more attention to it. He is so odd.


----------



## babypie

I think he's styling his hair to resemble the top of the celery!


----------



## cjy

babypie said:


> I think he's styling his hair to resemble the top of the celery!


----------



## kroquet

I just died.

TPF Post of the day!!!!   Celery head aka Chucky aka Kody


----------



## babypie

*Kathy Griffin Answers 'Sister Wives' with 'Brother Husbands'
*
http://www.tvsquad.com/2010/11/02/kathy-griffin-answers-sister-wives-with-brother-husbands-vi/


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> *Kathy Griffin Answers 'Sister Wives' with 'Brother Husbands'*
> 
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2010/11/02/kathy-griffin-answers-sister-wives-with-brother-husbands-vi/


 
very amusing - I laughed all the way through the clip.


----------



## kcf68

queennadine said:


> DH always wonders why ANY guy would want more than one wife?! Apparently 1 is enough to handle?


 
My husband too!  All that bickering!  He'd be gone in a flash!


----------



## kcf68

Mahina said:


>


 
Omg! See the resemblance all?

:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:[/QUOTE]

You guys kill me!


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> very amusing - I laughed all the way through the clip.


 My DH and I have a running joke, when I'm bugging or teasing him he says "do we have to introduce a sister wife?"  Now I can't stop laughing at the term 'Brother Husband"


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm just catching up, but the wives are griping that it's hard to make ends meet, yet Kody drives an $80K lexus sports car, and that one wife drives a Chrysler Sebring w/ a wheel falling off?  I mean what does he do?? What do they do?? Why is there this big house and his expensive car if he isn't sharing the wealth? Sorry if this has been addressed, I'm late to the game.


----------



## k2sealer

^^The big house is because each wife has a separate living quarters/apartment. The fancy car (lexus sports car) is explained on the special episode that aired on Sunday (10/31). Their explanation was that they bought the car used when they were making a little more money. They said the car was 5 years old when they bought it and they bought it 5 years ago, so the car is 10 years old. I don't know anything about these types of cars so I don't know what year the car is, but it sounds plausible to me.

Personally, I'm not freaked out by their purchasing decisions. I think everyone wastes money in their own special way. Some of us buy expensive coffees, some purses, some cars, some gamble, some smoke, designer clothes, etc etc etc. And we all justify our purchases in some way whether or not an outsider would look at it the same way.

Cody has a job in advertising sales and Janelle has an unnamed job. Meri recently lost her job because of the show and she used to work in the mental health field. Right now, only Cody and Janelle are working.


----------



## LH405

k2sealer said:


> Cody has a job in advertising sales and Janelle has an unnamed job. Meri recently lost her job because of the show and she used to work in the mental health field. Right now, only Cody and Janelle are working.



Wow and they have HOW many kids now total? Something seems really fishy with their financial situation in order to be able to run a huge household like that with only two working adults.


----------



## queennadine

I'm sure they're in a lot of debt.


----------



## queennadine

rockhollow said:


> Well I watched to special last night - I found it a bit of snooze-fest.
> The ladies were all looking very flashy - profession hair and make-up - the show must have pulled out all the stops to film this.
> 
> It was too much sweetness and light. Everything seems just too perfect.  I was hoping for more hard questions - and answers.
> 
> We really didn't learn anything new - lots of replaying of certain clips - and sweet happy explanations about what had happened.
> 
> From what this special showed - they are one large happy family - they love sharing Kody - yuck!



I agree! They did the show for a reason...but don't want us to know anything other than how wonderful their life is. So what was their motive? They were hoping that we would all jump on the FLDS and polygamy bandwagon?


----------



## Nishi621

LH405 said:


> Wow and they have HOW many kids now total? Something seems really fishy with their financial situation in order to be able to run a huge household like that with only two working adults.



Up until very recently, there were 3 working adults and 3 less kids and 1 less adult to support. Doesn't Robin work? She was alone/divorced for a while, she must have been working to support herself, right?


----------



## babypie

Don't forget Robyn is bringing her Victoria's Secret debt to the family too 

I wonder how much TLC is paying them?


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sure their (the Brown's) expenses have gone up even more now with having to run the second household with Robin. Robin might have been getting support from the first husband, but has that gone now that she's a wife of Kody?
She mentioned something about looking for work on the moving episode. I guess she'll have free babysitting from the Brown's now.

I also wonder how much they are being paid by TLC. I'm sure that the trip to NY to film the special would have been covered by TLC - and maybe they are paying for the honeymoon, seeing that the cameras will be there.

I wonder how much the celery bill is?


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> I'm sure their (the Brown's) expenses have gone up even more now with having to run the second household with Robin. *Robin might have been getting support from the first husband, but has that gone now that she's a wife of Kody?*
> She mentioned something about looking for work on the moving episode. I guess she'll have free babysitting from the Brown's now.
> 
> I also wonder how much they are being paid by TLC. I'm sure that the trip to NY to film the special would have been covered by TLC - and maybe they are paying for the honeymoon, seeing that the cameras will be there.
> 
> I wonder how much the celery bill is?


 She's not legally his wife, so if she's getting child support from the ex she still should be...?


----------



## babypie

You think he wears this in the bedroom?


----------



## Nishi621

babypie said:


> She's not legally his wife, so if she's getting child support from the ex she still should be...?




She would continue getting child support even if she were a legal wife of his, spousal support on the other hand would have stopped. but, seeing as she is not a legal spouse of kody's, if she were getting spousal support from her ex husband, she will probably still get it, though, at this point, he could probably contest it in court and get it taken away.he of course would still have to pay child support, that has nothing to do with her being married or not


----------



## babypie

Nishi621 said:


> She would continue getting child support even if she were a legal wife of his, spousal support on the other hand would have stopped. but, seeing as she is not a legal spouse of kody's, if she were getting spousal support from her ex husband, she will probably still get it, *though, at this point, he could probably contest it in court and get it taken away*.he of course would still have to pay child support, that has nothing to do with her being married or not


 If he's smart he would.  

They mentioned countless times that they "pool their resources" and share money...

Maybe there's some financial strategy as to why they are keeping Robyn in a separate house rather than building a new wing to the big house...


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> You think he wears this in the bedroom?


 Ha, ha. Is this Kody's secret weapon in the bedroom?


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Ha, ha. Is this Kody's secret weapon in the bedroom?


 
At least his face is covered up....imagine that beady blank stare "during"....


----------



## BagloverBurr

i still havent seen the special.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

babypie said:


> You think he wears this in the bedroom?


 
Nah if anything he makes whatever wife he's with that night dance in it!


----------



## Truely Weird

Hi! New to this forum. I was looking at another one, and they said that not only Kody and Meri, but Janelle had filed bankruptcy in 2010 and that you could see the record at Pacer?? Anyone here that can do that? They said she was receiving food stamps. Also, on Robyn's divorce, it stated no alcohol allowed for HER?????


----------



## kroquet

^^^Seriously????   Wow, if that's true, TLC should can them


----------



## Truely Weird

Yes, that's what they are saying. I can't wait for someone to get into Pacer and find out. I don't use credit cards, or I would!


----------



## rockhollow

Truely Weird said:


> Hi! New to this forum. I was looking at another one, and they said that not only Kody and Meri, but Janelle had filed bankruptcy in 2010 and that you could see the record at Pacer?? Anyone here that can do that? They said she was receiving food stamps. Also, on Robyn's divorce, it stated no alcohol allowed for HER?????


 
if this is true - not good for the Browns.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

babypie said:


> She's not legally his wife, so if she's getting child support from the ex she still should be...?



Good point. I wonder if Janelle, Christine, and Robyn all get some type of government aid? They are not legally married and technically are all single mothers. Since they have several children, they probably qualify for free or low cost health insurance through Medicaid, food stamps (or whatever it's called now), housing assistance, and a monthly living stipend. I work in the health care field and I have no problem with people getting government help if they need it. But if anyone in this household is collecting any type of government aid, it would be a serious abuse of the system IMO.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Truely Weird said:


> Hi! New to this forum. I was looking at another one, and they said that not only Kody and Meri, but Janelle had filed bankruptcy in 2010 and that you could see the record at Pacer?? Anyone here that can do that? They said she was receiving food stamps. Also, on Robyn's divorce, it stated no alcohol allowed for HER?????



I somehow missed this post! Very interesting...


----------



## Ladybug09

HermesNewbie said:


> Good point. I wonder if Janelle, Christine, and Robyn all get some type of government aid? They are not legally married and technically are all single mothers. Since they have several children, they probably qualify for free or low cost health insurance through Medicaid, food stamps (or whatever it's called now), housing assistance, and a monthly living stipend. I work in the health care field and I have no problem with people getting government help if they need it. But if anyone in this household is collecting any type of government aid, it would be a serious abuse of the system IMO.


 


In a round about way, he denied receiving any assistance.....He said some crap about making sure his kids have insurance and not hiding it from his job, but I don't think there is anyway he can put all of the 16 kids on the insurance. So, sorry, unless I see otherwise, I think these kids are on the system.


----------



## babypie

Truely Weird said:


> Hi! New to this forum. I was looking at another one, and they said that not only Kody and Meri, but Janelle had filed bankruptcy in 2010 and that you could see the record at Pacer?? Anyone here that can do that? They said she was receiving food stamps.* Also, on Robyn's divorce, it stated no alcohol allowed for HER?????*



What does this mean?


----------



## babypie

Ladybug09 said:


> In a round about way, he denied receiving any assistance.....He said some crap about making sure his kids have insurance and not hiding it from his job, but I don't think there is anyway he can put all of the 16 kids on the insurance. So, sorry, unless I see otherwise, I think these kids are on the system.



Janelle's kids are probably on her insurance, Meri's daughter was probably on hers until she lost her job.  So I guess he just had Christine's kids on his insurance, which was 5-6 kids....


----------



## rockhollow

On the special they talked about one of the children having surgery and no coverage. Was it Janelle's or Christine kid?
But I agree that without the ladies being legally married, they would be eligible for governmental help - but is that  correct - I don't think so. Kody wanted all those children, he should be responsible.
Even if Janelle is working (as we don't know what her job is) she could be in a low pay bracket and be getting help because of so many children.

I also wondered about the statement in Robin's divorce - no alcohol - does she have a problem?


----------



## Truely Weird

I'm not sure what the divorce papers said for sure, another pal on these boards and I were curious. It has been said that Robyn's husband filed for divorce, and  he stipulated that Robyn or any adult near the kids couldn't drink alcohol- but to me, maybe that's reversed and she asked for it. Has anyone seen the Documents?


----------



## BagloverBurr

I really wish i had seen the special, is there anything else coming up before season 2? if there is a season 2 lol


----------



## bnjj

Mormons don't drink alcohol so that seems like an odd thing to have in the divorce.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> On the special they talked about one of the children having surgery and no coverage. *Was it Janelle's or Christine kid?*
> But I agree that without the ladies being legally married, they would be eligible for governmental help - but is that  correct - I don't think so. Kody wanted all those children, he should be responsible.
> Even if Janelle is working (as we don't know what her job is) she could be in a low pay bracket and be getting help because of so many children.
> 
> I also wondered about the statement in Robin's divorce - no alcohol - does she have a problem?



Janelle's daughter I think...



BagloverBurr said:


> I really wish i had seen the special, is there anything else coming up before season 2? if there is a season 2 lol


There is a season 2 airing in March.  And Robyn and Kody's honeymoon special airing Nov 28th


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> Mormons don't drink alcohol so that seems like an odd thing to have in the divorce.



How can someone stipulate something like that in a divorce ruling?  I don't know anything about divorces, but, how can they order someone not to drink?  Seems weird...


----------



## bnjj

Yeah, I agree.  Seems like an odd thing regardless.


----------



## cjy

babypie said:


> How can someone stipulate something like that in a divorce ruling? I don't know anything about divorces, but, how can they order someone not to drink? Seems weird...


 Well, when we got custody from my hubbies ex, who was an alcoholic, we had it stipulated that when she had the kids  for visits she could not drink. Really bad things happened when she drank, like losing the kids in a bar, etc. They called us to have us pick them up because "Mom was drunk" So, we went to court REAL FAST.I mean FAST. She did not even fight us, loser.
Maybe Robyn had problem with alcohol as well??? 
So, it may have been in the custody agreement.


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> Well, when we got custody from my hubbies ex, who was an alcoholic, we had it stipulated that when she had the kids  for visits she could not drink. Really bad things happened when she drank, like losing the kids in a bar, etc. They called us to have us pick them up because "Mom was drunk" So, we went to court REAL FAST.I mean FAST. She did not even fight us, loser.
> *Maybe Robyn had problem with alcohol* as well???
> So, it may have been in the custody agreement.



That makes sense.  Robyn had to have been drunk to agree to marry Kody...


----------



## queennadine

^ :lolots:

Just want to make something clear: Mormons are not supposed to drink alcohol...that doesn't mean that some don't.


----------



## kroquet

babypie said:


> That makes sense. Robyn had to have been drunk to agree to marry Kody...


 

Drunk or smoking crack. 

My first thought was that she was an alcoholic and that was the reason it was in the decree.     Wish her ex would give a tell all interview.     I would tune in for sure.


----------



## rockhollow

kroquet said:


> Drunk or smoking crack.
> 
> My first thought was that she was an alcoholic and that was the reason it was in the decree. Wish her ex would give a tell all interview. I would tune in for sure.


 
I also wonder when the ex will tell all. I'm sure one of the rag mag's would be paying for that.

Robin does look old and worn for her age - maybe alcohol related?

I know that I'd need lots of drink and pills before a night with Chucky.


----------



## babypie

queennadine said:


> ^ :lolots:
> 
> Just want to make something clear: Mormons are not supposed to drink alcohol...that doesn't mean that some don't.


 Same with muslims


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> Drunk or smoking crack.
> 
> My first thought was that she was an alcoholic and that was the reason it was in the decree. *Wish her ex would give a tell all interview*. I would tune in for sure.


 
Oprah, get on it!



rockhollow said:


> I also wonder when the ex will tell all. I'm sure one of the rag mag's would be paying for that.
> 
> *Robin does look old and worn* for her age - maybe alcohol related?
> 
> I know that I'd need lots of drink and pills before a night with Chucky.


 LOL this cracked me up.  She does not look 30!


----------



## Mahina

Roflmao @ Chucky references..


----------



## queennadine

babypie said:


> Same with muslims



I didn't know that! You learn something new every day!

Is there supposed to be another special coming soon, or was that Halloween one it?


----------



## babypie

Wow I didn't know this:


Here's a quick rundown of what's kosher for Mormons and what's not, food-wise:

*Definitely okay:*
Hot apple cider and hot cocoa.
Caffeine-free soft drinks.
Chocolate (which entertainer Marie Osmond has labeled "Mormon medication").
Moderate quantities of meat.
Postum (which is fine from the perspective of Mormon orthodoxy, though maybe not from the standpoint of good taste).
A diet rich in grains and vegetables.

*Probably okay:*
Herbal tea (according to the Word of Wisdom, herbs are "to be used with prudence and thanksgiving").
Cooking with wine, because the alcoholic content burns off during cooking. Some very conservative Mormons, however, won't use so much as a teaspoon of vanilla extract in a batch of chocolate-chip cookies.

*Possibly okay: *Nonalcoholic beer and sparkling cider rather than champagne. However, some Mormons think they should avoid even _looking_ like they're drinking forbidden substances, because drinking them may confuse people.
*Probably not okay, but no one knows for sure: *Decaffeinated coffee. A June 1988 article in the official Church magazine never said that decaf is forbidden, but it did take pains to point out that decaf drinkers suffer elevated risk for ulcers and other gastrointestinal difficulties. However, bishops and stake presidents aren't supposed to deny a member a temple recommend for drinking decaf, and Apostle John Widtsoe advised members that consumption of decaffeinated drinks isn'tagainst the Word of Wisdom.
*Definitely not okay:*
Alcohol, including wine and beer.
Black tea, green tea,and othercaffeinated teas.
Coffee and recipes that use it (which may even include desserts like tiramisu, though the authors hope not).
Iced coffee and iced caffeinated tea.
Illegal drugs, recreational drugs, and illicit prescription medications.
Tobacco.

Read more: http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/whats-not-on-the-mormon-menu.html#ixzz14eLXTId7​


----------



## babypie

queennadine said:


> I didn't know that! You learn something new every day!
> 
> *Is there supposed to be another special coming soon, or was that Halloween one it*?


 Nov 29th - honeymoon special


----------



## Truely Weird

Someone was kind enough to show me the Bankruptcys- now get this- ALL FOUR have filed, Meri, Kody, Janelle, and Christine. AND in staggering years. File once, ok, file in staggering years and run up large credit card debt, not ok. AND, it sounds like the women are single mothers - with nothing more than a few pieces of furniture. AND.....drumroll...... CHRISTINE FILED IN JAN 2010- IT CAME TO A CLOSE IN MAY 2010, AND SHE WAS RECEIVING FOOD STAMPS DURING THE TAPING OF THE SHOW! By reading the papers, one would never dream that they lived in a nice house with others. SHAME SHAME.


----------



## aklein

^Do you have links for any of those tidbits?


----------



## rockhollow

How did these folks think that they could keep any secrets after going on national TV?
Did they (the Browns) just think that everyone would love them and not want to know all the facts about this unusual family.
We've all been wondering about how this family could afford to live, and now the facts are coming out. Sounds well planned if they  filed for bankruptcy yearly.
If the Browns were trying to show a positive spin to this multiple family - it ain't working!


----------



## Ladybug09

yep, we like to back our statements up with facts here on this forum.....post the links to the documents please.


----------



## babypie

Truely Weird said:


> Someone was kind enough to show me the Bankruptcys- now get this- ALL FOUR have filed, Meri, Kody, Janelle, and Christine. AND in staggering years. File once, ok, file in staggering years and run up large credit card debt, not ok. AND, it sounds like the women are single mothers - with nothing more than a few pieces of furniture. AND.....drumroll...... CHRISTINE FILED IN JAN 2010- IT CAME TO A CLOSE IN MAY 2010, AND SHE WAS RECEIVING FOOD STAMPS DURING THE TAPING OF THE SHOW! By reading the papers, one would never dream that they lived in a nice house with others. SHAME SHAME.


 How do you know? Do you know them personally? 

ETA: Isn't Truely the new baby's name?  Interesting.....


----------



## Truely Weird

*I will happy to email them to you if you want email me at **"lovetvreality@gmail.com " and I will send you Christine's and Janelle's. Kody and Meri's was in 1995 and they didn't pick it up since it was already discussed widely.  *


----------



## Truely Weird

Feel free to email me for the info- just not comfortable putting it all on here instead of a summary.


----------



## babypie

How do you know this??


----------



## Truely Weird

Like I said, someone sent me the Bankruptcy papers.


----------



## babypie

"Someone"?  That makes no sense.  Why would someone send you the financial records of the Browns?


----------



## Truely Weird

I'm not here to argue, just thought you'd like some light shed on the subject. Happy to email them to ya so you can see for yourself.


----------



## natalie78

babypie said:


> "Someone"? That makes no sense. Why would someone send you the financial records of the Browns?


And why post it here?


----------



## babypie

Truely Weird said:


> I'm not here to argue, just thought you'd like some light shed on the subject. Happy to email them to ya so you can see for yourself.


 Not arguing.  I'm wondering why "someone" sent you these papers?  Do you know them?  Are you their lawyer? etc


----------



## Truely Weird

Geez Babypie! I was on another forum where, like this one, they were discussing the finances of the Browns. Someone on there actually went into "Pacer" after they dodged questions if they had assistance, and sent them out to some of us. Pacer is a Public record site where you pay a small fee to get the docs. I do feel it's worthy of discussion that they are going into the system like they are single and receiving help like a single person, yet all living together. They are "single" when it suits them. I just feel weird putting the actual docs on here, I would rather send them.


----------



## babypie

hmmmkay


----------



## cjy

^^ I am with you baby!


----------



## Ladybug09

Truely Weird said:


> Geez Babypie! I was on another forum where, like this one, they were discussing the finances of the Browns. Someone on there actually went into "Pacer" after they dodged questions if they had assistance, and sent them out to some of us. Pacer is a Public record site where you pay a small fee to get the docs. I do feel it's worthy of discussion that they are going into the system like they are single and receiving help like a single person, yet all living together. They are "single" when it suits them. I just feel weird putting the actual docs on here, I would rather send them.


 

Well if it's public records, there is nothing wrong with posting it directly to the thread. People on this forum always post legal (public) docs to substantiate their comments/claims.


----------



## BagloverBurr

maybe its just me, but i get kinda sad when peoples personal stuff is put out there...I mean yes the signed up for the show, but it was to show the lifestyle they live, not the money issues they have had. I honestly dont care about how much money they do or do not have. I just liked watching to see a different lifestyle, and wonder how they could be ok with sharing a husband.  just my 2 cents i guess


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't care about their money issues either, but what I do care about is if they are defrauding the govt of money and therefore the American people to live their lifestyle. If they are supporting their lifestyle, then hey, who cares if they have credit debt or filed for bankruptcy.


----------



## babypie

Ladybug09 said:


> Well if it's public records, there is nothing wrong with posting it directly to the thread. People on this forum always post legal (public) docs to substantiate their comments/claims.


 Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Truely Weird

I am squeamish about putting the docs on here for some reason, but if you want them, I will send them to you and you can do with them what you want.
My question is, if Christine is saying on paper her only income is abt 2,000 (short stint as a Census Taker) yearly, and getting food stamps (600 a month in 2009- 2010) - that sure doesn't sound like you are being supported by Kody or Janelle. It sounds like a real poverty victim. You would never dream from reading them she lives in a 6000 sq ft home. 
Married, or not- make up your mind.


----------



## Truely Weird

Maybe I am wrong, but doesn't that seem like Fraud? I have sent the docs to people, maybe one of them will put them on here.


----------



## Ladybug09

The problem, we can't talk about the stuff you're mentioning here because NONE of us know what you are talking about....It's like asking us to have a book discussion when you are the only one who has access to the book and read the book.

Most likely, you will not get a discussion  here with everyone without the printed information.


----------



## kroquet

I wanna see the docs!!   Please post them.


----------



## babypie

Truely Weird said:


> I am squeamish about putting the docs on here for some reason, but if you want them, I will send them to you and you can do with them what you want.
> My question is, if Christine is saying on paper her only income is abt 2,000 (short stint as a Census Taker) yearly, and getting food stamps (600 a month in 2009- 2010) - that sure doesn't sound like you are being supported by Kody or Janelle. It sounds like a real poverty victim. You would never dream from reading them she lives in a 6000 sq ft home.
> Married, or not- make up your mind.


 I am unable to private message you my email address as you don't have enough posts yet....


----------



## babypie

Truely Weird said:


> Maybe I am wrong, but doesn't that seem like Fraud? I have sent the docs to people, maybe one of them will put them on here.


 Ok I created a new email address, please send them to babypietpf@yahoo.com


----------



## Truely Weird

Ok folks, I need help! 
I tried to attach the documents with the attachment clip but I get an invalid file response because it is in PDF. 
I've tried to open them in Word, it won't. SO, someone please tell me how to attach a PDF on here, or email me at lovetvreality@gmail.com and get them if you can figure out how to attach them.
If you read the attachments don't accept PDF. Any ideas?


----------



## Truely Weird

Babypie- sent!


----------



## babypie

Truely Weird said:


> Babypie- sent!


 Got them, thanks!


----------



## babypie

Anyone know the best way for me to post PDF files here? TPF wont let me upload them


----------



## kcf68

^Not showing up...


----------



## babypie

*OK I'm going to try a copy and past of the data...*


----------



## babypie

Here's a copy and paste of the info (I left out her address)



Case 10-22287 Doc 1 Filed 03/02/10 Entered 03/02/10 12:51:41 Desc Main

*United States** Bankruptcy Court *
*Voluntary Petition*
*District of Utah*

*Name of Debtor (if individual, enter Last, First, Middle):*
*Brown, Christine Ruth*
*All Other Names used by the Debtor in the last 8 years*
*(include married, maiden, and trade names):*
*AKA Christine R. Allred*

*STATISTICAL SUMMARY OF CERTAIN LIABILITIES (28 U.S.C. § 159)*
*Average Income (from Schedule I, Line 16) $2,311.32*
*Average Expenses (from Schedule J, Line 18) $2,645.00*
*Current Monthly Income (from Form 22A Line 12; OR, Form 22B Line*
*11; OR, Form 22C Line 20 )*
*$614.50*

*State the following:*
*1. Total from Schedule D, "UNSECURED PORTION, IF ANY" column $0.00*
*2. Total from Schedule E, "AMOUNT ENTITLED TO PRIORITY"*
*column.*
*$0.00*
*3. Total from Schedule E, "AMOUNT NOT ENTITLED TO PRIORITY,*
*IF ANY" column*
*$0.00*
*4. Total from Schedule F $25,712.14*
*5. Total of non-priority unsecured debt (sum of 1, 3, and 4) $25,712.14*


----------



## babypie

Christine:

AMOUNT SOURCE
*$12,405.00 2007 - Employment*
*$3,600.00 2009 - Monthly Food Stamps*
*07/2009 - 12/2009 $600 per month*
*$1,800.00 2010 - Food Stamps *


----------



## babypie

Janelle's papers won't let me copy/past


----------



## Truely Weird

It doesn't sound like she is receiving help from anyone, much less Kody and Janelle. It sounds like a single mother of 5, receiving no child support, that has nothing more than furniture. Although, it does list Kody as the owner of the car. Babypie, it certainly doesn't sound like a woman living in a nice home, with other financial help, does it?


----------



## kroquet

Wow, that just makes me ill.    Thanks for posting Babypie.


----------



## Ladybug09

Just copy and paste the text and may sure they have a source to get back too: I.e. Lexis Nexus, etc.


----------



## Truely Weird

I'm no lawyer, but not fessing up to the fact you have outside income (Janelle, Kody) or the fact your living with others, doesn't add up. AND, yeah, wow, on food stamps when taping the show. I wonder if Janelle was, too. I bet so.


----------



## MarneeB

Interesting.....thanks for posting, babypie.


----------



## queennadine

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't care about their money issues either, but what I do care about is if they are defrauding the govt of money and therefore the American people to live their lifestyle. If they are supporting their lifestyle, then hey, who cares if they have credit debt or filed for bankruptcy.



Exactly!


----------



## cjy

It sure looks like they are hiding something.


----------



## babypie

OK hope this works!


----------



## babypie

Christine's food stamps:


----------



## kroquet

I don't care about their finances either, but DO care about them getting assistance.   On one hand, they want the plural marriage to suit them, but then go about getting food stamps because the women are "single".   Well, guess what Chucky, you can't have it both ways!!!!    I wish the state would prosecute them.


----------



## babypie

Janelle:


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Wow! I am so appalled by this. I hate when people abuse the system.


----------



## cjy

They have all been asked point blank how they get by. They are such liars.


----------



## babypie

Yep!  The food stamps thing really pi$$es me off!  If you make the choice to have 4 wives and a hundred children - pay for their food yourself!!


----------



## Truely Weird

I was amazed when I first got them. Is it not fraud? Don't you have to say your living with others, and receive support for your children? I thought you had to verify all monies coming in to get food stamps. AND, if they are on FOOD STAMPS, THEY ARE ON THE STATE INSURANCE, they go hand in hand.


----------



## kroquet

Truely Weird said:


> *I was amazed when I first got them*. Is it not fraud? Don't you have to say your living with others, and receive support for your children? I thought you had to verify all monies coming in to get food stamps. AND, if they are on FOOD STAMPS, THEY ARE ON THE STATE INSURANCE, they go hand in hand.


 

Is this a typo or are you one of the wives?


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> Is this a typo or are you one of the wives?


 LOL - no she means she received the papers via email from someone on another message board.  She then emailed them to me since she didn't feel comfortable posting them herself.  

I wonder if the wives DO come on here?


----------



## kroquet

I thought so, but then again, you never know.    

Robyn probably does to find out about any Victoria's Secret sales.   The others go to the Kitchen forum to find out different ways to cook celery.


----------



## Truely Weird

I forgot abt Robyn!!! YOU KNOW she's on them, too- why doesn't that ***** work????


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> I thought so, but then again, you never know.
> 
> Robyn probably does to find out about any Victoria's Secret sales.   The others go to the Kitchen forum to find out different ways to cook celery.



:lolots:


----------



## BagloverBurr

I dont like system abuse either


----------



## Suddlenly Susan

Hi! New to this forum. I was looking around for discussions on "Sister Wives".  Wow, now there are some interesting papers! From looking at them, I can't tell for sure - at what points do you all cry foul? It does ask for all support she gets, and she doesn't list her 
"husband". That's a big flag to me. 
HAHA I spelled Suddenly wrong- guess I'll have to fix that. must be tired.


----------



## k2sealer

Suddlenly Susan said:


> Hi! New to this forum. I was looking around for discussions on "Sister Wives". Wow, now there are some interesting papers! From looking at them, I can't tell for sure - at what points do you all cry foul? It does ask for all support she gets, and *she doesn't list her *
> *"husband". That's a big flag to me.*
> HAHA I spelled Suddenly wrong- guess I'll have to fix that. must be tired.


 
You can't legally list a "husband" who isn't a legal husband on court papers. Or, at least you can't in the state of Utah. If you did, you would be falsifying court documents.


----------



## kcf68

Well honestly, how are they suppose to feed their family??? They produced them and have to feed the children.  Chucky obviously does not make enough money to support his brood!  Maybe if he drove a cheaper car instead of a expensive sports car because he thinks it will attract the chicks.  More sister wives.   It is crazy but the kids need food...


----------



## k2sealer

If anything, all these objections to them using food stamps or not putting Kody on their bankruptcy paperwork argues towards making polygamy legal. If it was legal, it would be harder for them to claim to be single mothers and collect benefits. They would have to list all income for the entire household instead of just their income as a single parent.


----------



## Truely Weird

Yes, they have to feed them, I agree. I just have a problem with the fact she did NOT list as having any other income...NO income under support, no other income in the home. THAT'S what I don't like. If she did that and it still worked out they got food stamps, fine. You can't act like you only have 2,000 a year to live on, then accept money from Janelle and Kody. OR get on TV and say, yes, when Janelle and Kody get a big check, we stock up the pantry....my lord, I'd love to have a pantry that full!


----------



## rockhollow

Well the plot thickens....
Again, all the truth comes out - you can not be on a reality show and choice what people know about you.
The family might need those food stamps to feed their children - but don't then lie to us on the show and make it look like even though you're a large family, you're supporting yourselves.

So another strike against Chucky. He's not supporting his family. Instead of chasing (courting) another woman with children that will need support - look after the family you've got.

I guess TLC will be paying for the honeymoon trip with Robin.


----------



## k2sealer

Truely Weird said:


> Yes, they have to feed them, I agree. I just have a problem with the fact she did NOT list as having any other income...NO income under support, no other income in the home. THAT'S what I don't like. If she did that and it still worked out they got food stamps, fine. You can't act like you only have 2,000 a year to live on, then accept money from Janelle and Kody. OR get on TV and say, yes, when Janelle and Kody get a big check, we stock up the pantry....my lord, I'd love to have a pantry that full!


 
Kristine does not have any other income that she can legally claim. Kody is not her legal husband. Meri, Janelle, and Robyn are not legally recognized as "sister wives". Kristine cannot claim their income as her income. She would get herself in a lot of legal trouble if she tried to claim their income on her bankruptcy paperwork. Until Utah, or any other state legalizes polygamy, in the eyes of the law, Janelle, Kristine and Robyn are all legally single mothers. And, unfortunately, as single mothers they are entitled to the same government support as any other standard single mother.


----------



## Ladybug09

rockhollow said:


> Well the plot thickens....
> Again, all the truth comes out - you can not be on a reality show and choice what people know about you.
> The family might need those food stamps to feed their children - but don't then lie to us on the show and make it look like even though you're a large family, you're supporting yourselves.
> 
> *So another strike against Chucky. He's not supporting his family. Instead of chasing (courting) another woman with children that will need support - look after the family you've got.*
> 
> I guess TLC will be paying for the honeymoon trip with Robin.


 
Amen!


----------



## gsmom

k2sealer said:


> Kristine does not have any other income that she can legally claim. Kody is not her legal husband. Meri, Janelle, and Robyn are not legally recognized as "sister wives". Kristine cannot claim their income as her income. She would get herself in a lot of legal trouble if she tried to claim their income on her bankruptcy paperwork. Until Utah, or any other state legalizes polygamy, in the eyes of the law, Janelle, Kristine and Robyn are all legally single mothers. And, unfortunately, as single mothers they are entitled to the same government support as any other standard single mother.


 
Applicants for any social services have an obligation to honestly disclose any/all adults/children living in the house and any/all sources of income, regardless if they are from a boyfriend/legal husband/sister wife (blech) or as payment for appearance on a reality show.


----------



## cjy

^^^Thank you GSmom I was going to say the same thing. Fraud is fraud.
Also, when you get to the point that you need food stamps to support all your children, perhaps you should stop hacing them. They just had a baby and they need support for the others?


----------



## Truely Weird

gsmom said:


> Applicants for any social services have an obligation to honestly disclose any/all adults/children living in the house and any/all sources of income, regardless if they are from a boyfriend/legal husband/sister wife (blech) or as payment for appearance on a reality show.



I agree. There is places she clearly should of listed help she receives, married or not. For Example- any support or help received by the father of her children, outside Support or income from friends, etc. I mean, if she only had $5 in her pocket, and $35 in the bank, with no income, how on earth would she pay her utlilty bills. I know that in order to receive food stamps, you need to even list cash gifts or loans from family members. (in some states- have a friend in SS).


----------



## guccimamma

i think he added robin to get the show. he's been living with the same 3 women for all these years, then suddenly gets his own TV show....and wow...a new wife!


----------



## queennadine

cjy said:


> ^^^Thank you GSmom I was going to say the same thing. Fraud is fraud.
> Also, *when you get to the point that you need food stamps to support all your children, perhaps you should stop hacing them.* They just had a baby and they need support for the others?


----------



## cindyuwho

I understand that Kristine and Kody are not legally married however isn't Kody the father of Kristine's children?  Even if you are not married doesn't the father have some legal obligation to provide support for his off spring?  Maybe some of you all that are more educated in this can chime in.


----------



## Ladybug09

If she were to take him to court and sue for support, then yes, she could get money. But the disfunction of all this is that, they believe they are married. So supposedly he does support.


Did you guys see the clip with Merry talk about Kody missing them and knowing he has 19 other people at him to depend on. Then they cut to him having fun on the beach.


----------



## cindyuwho

Didn't look like he was missing them too much did it!


----------



## susieserb

I want all the "wives" sitting at home to stare long and hard at their TV screens, looking at their "husband" cavorting with a younger "prettier" gal on the beach having the time of their lives.  I want these women to hurt so bad that it knocks some kind of sense into their brainwashed heads.  There, now I feel better....


----------



## Ladybug09

Kody and her were sooo screwing before they married.


----------



## susieserb

I get the feeling that Kody and wife number 4 could "up chuck" the "old family" and run off with one another.


----------



## babypie

That had to have been the most unromantic honeymoon ever.  Wildlife park?  

I could've done without seeing Chucky topless...


----------



## susieserb

I dunno? They were really into one another, I think they could have been in a box and been in total bliss. At least that was apparent to me, the question is...do the other wives totally get this?  )they do subconsciously; but won't admit it(

He's trading all the other women in for a leaner, younger screw and they blindly let this ass get away with it, unbelievable.


----------



## BurberryPlease

susieserb said:


> I want all the "wives" sitting at home to stare long and hard at their TV screens, looking at their "husband" cavorting with a younger "prettier" gal on the beach having the time of their lives.  I want these women to hurt so bad that it knocks some kind of sense into their brainwashed heads.  There, now I feel better....



I was wondering what they were thinking when they watched this episode...it must have been one uncomfortable evening in the Brown household that night.  Every time one of them says "I have jealousy issues, but that's just me being selfish" I want to slap them.  Or "This lifestyle makes us better, we learn to overcome ourselves."  Who convinced these women they need to overcome themselves?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

babypie said:


> That had to have been the most unromantic honeymoon ever. Wildlife park?
> 
> *I could've done without seeing Chucky topless...*


 
Uggghhh man boobs. He's starting to sag. Wish they didn't show this too!

Hahahaha did you see them at the wildpark looking at the lions? Then the shot turned to Kody. I couldn't help but noticed that him and the lion had the same hair do!!!


----------



## cindyuwho

susieserb said:


> I dunno? They were really into one another, I think they could have been in a box and been in total bliss. At least that was apparent to me, the question is...do the other wives totally get this? )they do subconsciously; but won't admit it(
> 
> He's trading all the other women in for a leaner, younger screw and they blindly let this ass get away with it, unbelievable.


 

Yep!


----------



## susieserb

HOTasFCUK said:


> Uggghhh man boobs. He's starting to sag. Wish they didn't show this too!
> 
> Hahahaha did you see them at the wildpark looking at the lions? Then the shot turned to Kody. I couldn't help but noticed that him and the lion had the same hair do!!!



Does this guy remind you of a man version of the blond bimbo?  The way he flips his hair around and struts like a rooster; it's all I can do not to slap the TV.  His women, groan....eat him up with desire....lordy, lordy?


----------



## cjy

I did not get to watch last night but the rerun is on tonight.


----------



## gsmom

susieserb said:


> Does this guy remind you of a man version of the blond bimbo? The way he flips his hair around and struts like a rooster; it's all I can do not to slap the TV. His women, groan....eat him up with desire....lordy, lordy?


 

This is the only reality show that makes me feel dirty.


----------



## kroquet

babypie said:


> *That had to have been the most unromantic honeymoon ever. Wildlife park?*
> 
> I could've done without seeing Chucky topless...


 

Would you expect any more from Celery man???


----------



## cjy

^^ lol


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> Would you expect any more from Celery man???


 
Come to think of it, they should've gone on a vegetable farm tour.



susieserb said:


> Does this guy remind you of a man version of the blond bimbo? *The way he flips his hair around and struts like a rooster*; it's all I can do not to slap the TV. His women, groan....eat him up with desire....lordy, lordy?


 




HOTasFCUK said:


> Uggghhh man boobs. He's starting to sag. Wish they didn't show this too!
> 
> Hahahaha did you see them at the wildpark looking at the lions? Then the shot turned to Kody. I couldn't help but noticed that him and the lion had the same hair do!!!


 
OMG that killed me.


----------



## babypie

BurberryPlease said:


> I was wondering what they were thinking when they watched this episode...it must have been one uncomfortable evening in the Brown household that night. Every time one of them says "I have jealousy issues, but that's just me being selfish" I want to slap them. Or "This lifestyle makes us better, we learn to overcome ourselves." *Who convinced these women they need to overcome themselves?*


 
Watching wives 1-3 talk is like watching a human try to suppress all that is human about them.  Its natural to feel jealous, slighted and insignificant when your man is giving attention to another woman.  I hate the way they keep referring to valid human emotions as weaknesses.   

Very cult-like behavior.


----------



## kroquet

They are in a cult.    The Cult of Celery and Lion Men.


----------



## cjy

babypie said:


> Watching wives 1-3 talk is like watching a human try to suppress all that is human about them. Its natural to feel jealous, slighted and insignificant when your man is giving attention to another woman. I hate the way they keep referring to valid human emotions as weaknesses.
> 
> Very cult-like behavior.


I know don't even get me started. I believe we got our emotions from our creator, hum, who would that be? GOD???? Yeah, so that means they are NORMAL! Emotions, that is.


----------



## Jujuwa514

kroquet said:


> They are in a cult.    The Cult of Celery and Lion Men.



Cult where they ban the use of pepper!


----------



## susieserb

I don't watch the show (only the lasted honeymoon epi)?  What does this Kody looser do for a living?


----------



## queennadine

He's in advertising sales, I think.


----------



## babypie

kroquet said:


> They are in a cult. The Cult of Celery and Lion Men.


 

And how many times did Meri mention "11 days"?  She was fixated on that number.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

babypie said:


> And how many times did Meri mention "11 days"? She was fixated on that number.


 
I guess when you have to share your husband with 3 other woman plus his time is busy with work and kids and he's not in your bed every night, 11 says is a longggg time LOL

Gee Kody you're such a frickin' stud! Blahhhhhh!


----------



## kcf68

susieserb said:


> I want all the "wives" sitting at home to stare long and hard at their TV screens, looking at their "husband" cavorting with a younger "prettier" gal on the beach having the time of their lives. I want these women to hurt so bad that it knocks some kind of sense into their brainwashed heads. There, now I feel better....


 
You go girl!


----------



## babypie

HOTasFCUK said:


> I guess when you have to share your husband with 3 other woman plus his time is busy with work and kids and he's not in your bed every night, 11 says is a longggg time LOL
> 
> Gee Kody you're such a frickin' stud! Blahhhhhh!


 Imagine the local grocer scratching his head in confusion as to why the sudden drop in celery sales over the past 11 days...


----------



## bnjj

I can see why 11 days was significant for Meri; for her 20th anniversary the trip she took with him was only 3 days. Those two have been having issues for some time and this is the third wife she has had to watch him fall in love with, right at a time when their marriage was rocky to start. 

Oddly though, she was the one who suggested he pursue Robin.


----------



## Dew Drops

bnjj said:


> I can see why 11 days was significant for Meri; for her 20th anniversary the trip she took with him was only 3 days. Those two have been having issues for some time and this is the third wife she has had to watch him fall in love with, right at a time when their marriage was rocky to start.
> 
> *Oddly though, she was the one who suggested he pursue Robin*.



Exactly!  Why she was so fixed on him bringing other people into the family?   I just don't get at all.   It's like she's 2 different people!  We've not seen that side of her only the "I'm so jealous and you can't understand how I'm feeling, Kody" side.  It's ridiculous!


----------



## rockhollow

Well what a show! I don't even know where to start on this mess.....

What was up with all the pawing of each other on the vacation. You must know that the other wives will be watching this special and couldn't your rub their noses in it a bit more Kody?
Understandably, the wives were not happy about the long honeymoon, so keep the groping private.

He could only spend 3 days with Meri for their 20th - and then to hear about their own pitiful honeymoons..

There's a going to be trouble in that family.

Why didn't they take Robin's kids with them - giving them a chance to know Kody?
Cause I'm sure he'll have lots of spare time to bond with with once he gets home.

I think that Robin will feel being Kody's soul mate she need more time with him then the others - the other ladies aren't going to handle it well.

Then the ladies on the couch - All that talk was well rehearsed - I didn't believe anything they were saying - and I don't think they did either. All that talk was not very convincing.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Well what a show! I don't even know where to start on this mess.....
> 
> What was up with all the pawing of each other on the vacation. You must know that the other wives will be watching this special and couldn't your rub their noses in it a bit more Kody?
> Understandably, the wives were not happy about the long honeymoon, so keep the groping private.
> 
> He could only spend 3 days with Meri for their 20th - and then to hear about their own pitiful honeymoons..
> 
> There's a going to be trouble in that family.
> 
> Why didn't they take Robin's kids with them - giving them a chance to know Kody?
> Cause I'm sure he'll have lots of spare time to bond with with once he gets home.
> 
> *I think that Robin will feel being Kody's soul mate she need more time with him then the others* - the other ladies aren't going to handle it well.
> 
> Then the ladies on the couch - All that talk was well rehearsed - I didn't believe anything they were saying - and I don't think they did either. All that talk was not very convincing.


 
Good point.  It's weird how Robin said they were soul mates - urggh, he's already got three others at home!


----------



## cindyuwho

bnjj said:


> I can see why 11 days was significant for Meri; for her 20th anniversary the trip she took with him was only 3 days. Those two have been having issues for some time and this is the third wife she has had to watch him fall in love with, right at a time when their marriage was rocky to start.
> 
> Oddly though, she was the one who suggested he pursue Robin.


 
I think there is some deep emotional issues going on with each wife to make them ok with this living arrangement.  Maybe Meri knows that Kody can't be faithful so her solution was to "control" who he was with by helping to pick each "wife".  Perhaps the other two needed family or friends and being a sister wife was a way to meet that need.  I just think most women are hard wired for a single bond with a man.  These women seem to daily fight that natural desire.

I just don't understand how they think so little of themselves that they are willing to share a man and deny their children a real father child relationship.


----------



## rockhollow

cindyuwho said:


> I think there is some deep emotional issues going on with each wife to make them ok with this living arrangement. Maybe Meri knows that Kody can't be faithful so her solution was to "control" who he was with by helping to pick each "wife". Perhaps the other two needed family or friends and being a sister wife was a way to meet that need. I just think most women are hard wired for a single bond with a man. These women seem to daily fight that natural desire.
> 
> I just don't understand how they think so little of themselves that they are willing to share a man and deny their children a real father child relationship.


 
good point - It's hard to understand Meri actively participating in choosing new wives for Kody, but maybe this ^ is why - can't stop him, might as well help choose.

It must be hard on the ladies on a day to day basis.

It was interesting to see Janelle feelings on the special. She seemed much more removed on the series, but on the special, she also seems to have jealousy issues with Kody.

I just don't think that addition of Robin with children will work. The dynamics of the family was somewhat stable after 16 years - the ladies were so much younger when the sharing began, and learned to deal with sharing - it's so much harder to accept such major changes when older - that's just human nature.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> good point - It's hard to understand Meri actively participating in choosing new wives for Kody, but maybe this ^ is why - can't stop him, might as well help choose.
> 
> It must be hard on the ladies on a day to day basis.
> *
> It was interesting to see Janelle feelings on the special. She seemed much more removed on the series, but on the special, she also seems to have jealousy issues with Kody*.
> 
> I just don't think that addition of Robin with children will work. The dynamics of the family was somewhat stable after 16 years - the ladies were so much younger when the sharing began, and learned to deal with sharing - it's so much harder to accept such major changes when older - that's just human nature.



I guess she was the one surpressing the most/


----------



## bnjj

rockhollow said:


> good point - It's hard to understand Meri actively participating in choosing new wives for Kody, but maybe this ^ is why - can't stop him, might as well help choose.
> 
> It must be hard on the ladies on a day to day basis.
> 
> It was interesting to see Janelle feelings on the special. She seemed much more removed on the series, but on the special, she also seems to have jealousy issues with Kody.
> 
> I just don't think that addition of Robin with children will work. *The dynamics of the family was somewhat stable after 16 years - the ladies were so much younger when the sharing began, and learned to deal with sharing -* it's so much harder to accept such major changes when older - that's just human nature.


 
I have thought this many times.  I think this is going to be a very hard adjustment regardless of how many times each of the three say they have no problem with Robin as a wife (as opposed to as a GF).


----------



## Mahina

The kissing between Robin & Chucky seriously made me feel like


----------



## kcf68

Ok something that I thought was funny.  They asked Meri in the beginning of the show if Celery head went to bed seperately with one wife at a time and her reply was Yes there is no funny business going on here.   I thought geesh you husband in 4 different rooms and sticking his willy into four different women and that is not funny business???


----------



## babypie

kcf68 said:


> Ok something that I thought was funny. They asked Meri in the beginning of the show if Celery head went to bed seperately with one wife at a time and her reply was Yes there is no funny business going on here. I thought geesh you husband in 4 different rooms and sticking his willy into four different women and that is not funny business???


 Haha yeah, she said "We don't go weird" or something like that


----------



## cjy

^ Like sharing him with three other women is not weird...............


----------



## babypie

But remember "I didn't just want the husband, I wanted the family"


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> But remember "I didn't just want the husband, I wanted the family"


 
so funny, I almost choked on my drink.
Robin not living in the main home is going to be a problem - already it divides the wives, and that's just not going to sit well with the ladies.

I wonder how the 'little talk' went when the wives filled Robin in on 'The Ways of Kody".What kind of creepy talk would that have been. 3 other women giving you bedroom tips on Kody - yuck


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> so funny, I almost choked on my drink.
> *Robin not living in the main home is going to be a problem* - already it divides the wives, and that's just not going to sit well with the ladies.
> 
> I wonder how the 'little talk' went when the wives filled Robin in on 'The Ways of Kody".What kind of creepy talk would that have been. 3 other women giving you bedroom tips on Kody - yuck


 I'm interested to see how that will work out.  Surely the long term plan would be for them to build an extension onto the main house?  Probably with their TLC paychecks...


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I'm interested to see how that will work out. Surely the long term plan would be for them to build an extension onto the main house? Probably with their TLC paychecks...


 
most likely.
But that will still give Robin one up on the other ladies, I think. Kind of like her own little love sack with Celery Head.


----------



## grace04

Oh, Kody, Kody, Kody.  Just belatedly watched your Honeymoon Special.  Maybe before you crow about male lions being "naturally polygamous, like man", you should also consider the fact that male lions kill the existing cubs when they join a pride.  Sort of makes your comment equating the behavior of lions and man seem pretty stupid.

Also, am I the only one that finds something disingenuous and just plain phony/creepy about Robin?  The other women all have their considerable issues and baggage and self-esteem problems, but they do seem to be showing their true selves.  Just haven't figured out Robin's angle yet.


----------



## Ladybug09

rockhollow said:


> so funny, I almost choked on my drink.
> Robin not living in the main home is going to be a problem - already it divides the wives, and that's just not going to sit well with the ladies.
> 
> I wonder how the 'little talk' went when the wives filled Robin in on 'The Ways of Kody".What kind of creepy talk would that have been. *3 other women giving you bedroom tips on Kody - yuck*


 Who's to say they gave her tips on sex?? I doubt they did that if they don't even want to think about Robing kissing him. Also, it's not like she was a Virgin coming into the marriage. I think she knows the ways of sex good enough.


----------



## cindyuwho

grace04 said:


> Just haven't figured out Robin's angle yet.


 

Perhaps her 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## babypie

Ladybug09 said:


> Who's to say they gave her tips on sex?? I doubt they did that if they don't even want to think about Robing kissing him. Also, it's not like she was a Virgin coming into the marriage. *I think she knows the ways of sex good enough*.


 But does she know celery-sex?


----------



## cjy

^^^ ha!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Guess who i finally realized who Kody has reminded me of all this time????

Harry from Dumb & Dumber!!!!













Ohhh i hope this hasn't been posted already! I'm onto something here! And yes i was watching Dumb & Dumber the other night


----------



## Ladybug09

lol


----------



## babypie

OMG yes! 













HOTasFCUK said:


> Guess who i finally realized who Kody has reminded me of all this time????
> 
> Harry from Dumb & Dumber!!!!
> 
> ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=304702763216&id=ad6fb0aa4105cd15e282d729118e3614&index=ch1 ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=310754873220&id=bc89ae2f3c55e85465e440af9220c5b9&index=ch1ts4.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=305779318163&id=315bceb80e7571c90aa945fc63da396a&index=ch1
> 
> Ohhh i hope this hasn't been posted already! I'm onto something here! And yes i was watching Dumb & Dumber the other night


----------



## HOTasFCUK

LOL the Kody monatge!!!!! Or the Evolution of Kody!!! LMFAO!!!!

We forgot:


----------



## babypie

:lolots:



HOTasFCUK said:


> LOL the Kody monatge!!!!! Or the Evolution of Kody!!! LMFAO!!!!
> 
> We forgot:
> 
> ts3.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=333171525582&id=b4cc97114bf3c647442873f295543d5b&index=ch1ts3.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=304927607758&id=619366dfa17614698006a03f99b5baaf&index=ch1ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=326819383228&id=ed8a0b772c3c6331c59afac43cccdcdd&index=ch1ts2.mm.bing.net/images/thumbnail.aspx?q=301562007649&id=aaeb43e01f1b4513d3de660a78522a81&index=ch1


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> OMG yes!


 
I'm sure seeing the likeness - ha!


----------



## babypie




----------



## coconutsboston

babypie said:


> OMG yes!


 

OMG HAHAHAHAHA.  Dead on!


----------



## kroquet

I can see what's happening 
(What?) 
And they don't have a clue 
(Who?) 
They'll fall in love and here's the bottom line 
Our trio's down to two. 
(Oh.) 

The sweet caress of twilight 
There's magic everywhere 
And with all this romantic atmosphere 
Disaster's in the air 
Chorus: 

Can you feel the love tonight? 
The peace the evening brings 
The world, for once, in perfect harmony 
With all its living things 

So many things to tell her 
But how to make her see 
The truth about my past? Impossible! 
She'd turn away from me 

He's holding back, he's hiding 
But what, I can't decide 
Why won't he be the king I know he is 
The king I see inside? 
Can you feel the love tonight? 
The peace the evening brings 
The world, for once, in perfect harmony 
With all its living things 
[chorus] 


And if he falls in love tonight 
It can be assumed 
His carefree days with us are history 
In short, our pal is doomed 

Lyrics to The Lion King - Can You Feel the Love Tonight?    LMAO!!!!


I think this song was written for Chucky.

Hakuna Matata


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^LOL yeah Kody thinks he's King of the Jungle or whatever with all his beasty lion women. Kody is ruining my love for lions!


----------



## gsmom

LOL! You guys need to take this shizz on the road. Too funny!


----------



## gators

^^totally agree!  You guys are too funny


----------



## babypie

The material writes itself with this lot!


----------



## kcf68

Chucky and family were on the Oprah show yesterday.  I don't know if it was a repeat or not..  Chucky thinks he is going to stop at 4 wives because he is feeling overwelmed now...


----------



## kroquet

^^ Really, I guess celery man can't keep up.  No pun intended.


----------



## rockhollow

kroquet said:


> ^^ Really, I guess celery man can't keep up. No pun intended.


 

Ha ha - I like the pun!


----------



## babypie

*CLAIM: Kody Brown of Sister Wives Wants to Add 5th Wife*

Is *Kody Brown*s family about to get even bigger?

The polygamist star of TLCs Sister Wives supposedly dropped a bombshell during a recent meeting with show executives and his current four wives  by announcing that he wants to add a fifth.

According to the _National Enquirer_, The wives were shocked  and they immediately turned on him.

During a brainstorming session, Brown allegedly threw out the idea of sending himself back out in the dating world, says a tab source, but his wives freaked.

Actually, they didnt, because this never happened.

Theres not going to be a fifth wife.

The story is a complete fabrication, a rep for TLC tells Gossip Cop. Its absolutely untrue.

http://www.gossipcop.com/kody-brown-wants-5th-wife-sister-wives/


----------



## Ladybug09

He can't take care of the wives and kidssssssssss he's got!


For a minute I thought I as going to open this and read Robin was pregnant. You know it's only a matter of time.


BTW: I keep thinking about how he said Ewww, when Merri said something about another housband, but it's ok for HIM to screw multiple women. HYPOCRITE!


----------



## babypie

Ladybug09 said:


> He can't take care of the wives and kidssssssssss he's got!
> 
> 
> For a minute I thought I as going to open this and read Robin was pregnant. You know it's only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> BTW: *I keep thinking about how he said Ewww, when Merri said something about another housband, but it's ok for HIM to screw multiple women*. HYPOCRITE!


 I know!  He said something like he was "repulsed" at the thought.... how can he not hear himeself?


----------



## lv lover steph

He used the word vulgar... said he couldn't imagine the vulgarity of it.  

Hmmm....


----------



## babypie

lv lover steph said:


> He used the word vulgar... said he couldn't imagine the vulgarity of it.
> 
> Hmmm....



That's right.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I saw a commercial the other night on TLC and it looks like the show is coming back soon! Anybody see the preview?

Who wants to bet wife #4 is pregnant by now? And i think they are all living in Las Vegas or Arizona too. For better "job oppoprtunities" or something.


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

I didn't see the preview, but I read on another forum that the season 2 premiere is on Sunday, March 13th. Not sure of the time, but I'm assuming around 9 pm?


----------



## queennadine

http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/sister-wives/about-sister-wives.htm

March 13, 9pm central

Is anyone else excited? I can't wait to watch this season!


----------



## babypie

queennadine said:


> http://tlc.howstuffworks.com/tv/sister-wives/about-sister-wives.htm
> 
> March 13, 9pm central
> 
> Is anyone else excited? I can't wait to watch this season!


 

Welcome back train wreck!


----------



## cjy

Wow that was fast!


----------



## babypie

cjy said:


> Wow that was fast!


 That's what she said...


----------



## babypie

'Sister Wives' was a huge hit on TLC last season. If you love them or hate them, you know who the Brown family is and about there pologamy lifestyle. This family has been in headlines for possible charges for pologamy. *Since the last season ended, they have moved to Las Vegas to start over with new careers*.​ 
The second season of this show will premiere on March 13, 2011. This show is one Oklahoma City fans have been looking forward to coming back. Here you can read a few spoilers about what we will see this year from them. They filmed this right at the end of the last season so they will not have moved yet during this season of the show.​ 
The family of Kody Brown and his four wives will share a lot of things with us in season 2. We will see a Halloween party and a couple of family vacations with their 17 children. We will get a glimpse of what has convinced them to make the move to Las Vegas.​ 
This season is going to be shown to us in two parts. The March 13th episode will be an one hour show that is the first for this half of the season. They will show us all of the drama in their home with new wife Robyn and more kids. We are going to get 10 episodes total, but only three are one hour long. The other seven will be thirty minute episodes. This family is sharing all on their show 'Sister Wives.'​ 

'Sister Wives' with the Brown Family Season 2 Premiere on March 13, 2011 - Oklahoma City TV | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/tv-in-oklah...son-2-premiere-on-march-13-2011#ixzz1FwmDBwkU​


----------



## babypie

*TLC Sets 'Sister Wives' Season 2 Premiere Date*

The Brown family isn't going to let a little thing like "felony bigamy investigation" get in their way.

The TLC reality hit 'Sister Wives,' about Utah polygamists Kody Brown and wives Meri, Janelle, Christine and Robyn, will return for a second season on March 13, Entertainment Weekly reports.

Production never stopped on the family's show after its premiere last year, so season 2 will focus on the aftermath of bringing their lifestyle into the public eye.

During the second season, the Browns and their 17 children will plan a Halloween party and take family vacations to a Wyoming ranch and a winter cabin. Despite that normalcy, the ramifications of making their family life public -- including the ongoing Utah felony bigamy investigation -- will ultimately cause the family to move to Nevada.

The one-hour season 2 premiere will debut on Sunday, March 13, at 10PM ET. The second half of season 2 will air later this year.


----------



## cjy

babypie said:


> That's what she said...


 You are too much!!!!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I was wondering about this show, never got to see it - had no idea what channel it was on...is the second season starting?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks for the heads up.  I'll be watching.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm really excited! But the previews look sad.


----------



## babypie

WHY are they only going to show one episode now and the rest "later in the year?"  To make sure we don't forget them?


----------



## watk6022

I thought they had 16 children? Did Robbin possibly have a baby?


----------



## babypie

There was one born during S1 remember...


----------



## babypie

LOREBUNDE said:


> I was wondering about this show, never got to see it - had no idea what channel it was on...is the second season starting?


 It's on TLC.  They are showing a marathon on Sunday afternoon of season 1


----------



## watk6022

Oh yes for some reason I thought that baby was included


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think she was...hmm, I don't know. We shall see!


----------



## babypie

reminder: this is on tonight!


----------



## cjy

Oh thanks!


----------



## watk6022

I just remember when they were camping, and the 3 wives were miffed that hecwas off on his honey moon with #4, and one said I don't think he realizes he's got 16 people who miss him,and she was referring to the kids.


----------



## cjy

What time does it come on? I checked TLC but could not find it.


----------



## babypie

I think 9pm

http://tlc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=2.1213.56324.40500.1


----------



## cjy

Thanks^^ So glad it does not interfear with RHWOC!!


----------



## chantal1922

:couch:


----------



## chantal1922

Why does Cody keep saying they are going to NYC to announce to the world they are polygamists? Didn't season one accomplish that? Or was this all filmed before season one aired?


----------



## cjy

^ Thank you!! That had me wondering as well. So far, not very interesting. I am sure it will get better, though.


----------



## mundodabolsa

chantal1922 said:


> Why does Cody keep saying they are going to NYC to announce to the world they are polygamists? Didn't season one accomplish that? Or was this all filmed before season one aired?





cjy said:


> ^ Thank you!! That had me wondering as well. So far, not very interesting. I am sure it will get better, though.



the day they were flying to NY for the Today show was for the promotions when season one was going to begin airing in September. I was confused too.


----------



## Dew Drops

Ugh, more of them!   Kody is such a creepy immature guy.


----------



## rockhollow

well I didn't find this beginning show very interesting - it was kind of a snooze - I had a hard time staying awake.

The ladies all seemed to be quite defensive - almost like they didn't want to be doing this, which is weird as they must have agreed to do another season of the show.
Is this what the second season is going to be - the poor persecuted Brown family, just trying to live their polygamist life.

And Kody is just still creepy!


----------



## babypie

Meri's packed on the pounds hasn't she?

First episode was kind of boring.  Did anyone else see them advertising episode 2 of season 2 next week?  I thought they were going to show it "later this year"...?


----------



## watk6022

I think this is footage left over from season one. The meeting to place last season when the show aired. I think tlc was playing it safe incase the show wasn't well received. The browns life still is boring, that's why the show was boring lol. They are an everyday family, just the fact that they are polygamist, gives them a show. I see tlc footing thebill for more family outings, to get stories and footage. They did he same thing with John & Kate, duggars, and all the family shows


----------



## watk6022

babypie said:


> Meri's packed on the pounds hasn't she?
> 
> First episode was kind of boring.  Did anyone else see them advertising episode 2 of season 2 next week?  I thought they were going to show it "later this year"...?



I think they all look big setting next to Robbin, cab you imagine the jealousy that causes.


----------



## sandc

Robin made a comment while they were "ice blocking" that rubbed me the wrong way.  I can't remember it exactly now, but she said something about how their polygamist faith had better morals, so they had to come up good clean fun.  Better morals than who exactly?  They are worried about being judged, but isn' that judging people that don't live their lifestyle?


----------



## babypie

watk6022 said:


> I think this is footage left over from season one. The meeting to place last season when the show aired. I think tlc was playing it safe incase the show wasn't well received. *The browns life still is boring, that's why the show was boring lol*. They are an everyday family, just the fact that they are polygamist, gives them a show. I see tlc footing thebill for more family outings, to get stories and footage. They did he same thing with John & Kate, duggars, and all the family shows


 So true.  I don't know how long they can get away with just talking about "we're just a normal family blah blah".  I know it sounds bad, but the only thing that really made S1 interesting was when the wives were being jealous and/or crying abour Robin.  They need some conflict or emotion to make it interesting.  



watk6022 said:


> I think they all look big setting next to Robbin, cab you imagine the jealousy that causes.


 LOL I know!


----------



## Love my Tanos

I was desperate for mindless TV, and wound up seeing part of this...all I can call it is a mess. This guy seems like the biggest tool - he must have some kind of inner depth, cause I can't imagine one woman thinking he was the world's greatest, much less four. The whole thing creeped me out. I try not to be judgmental about what people have going on behind closed doors, but the way they all related to one another was just kind of icky IMO. 

*I also heard the "better morals" comment and thought, poor choice of words, lady!

I don't get all the constant comments though on them "coming out" as polygamists, esp in conjunction with all the ads for their new season showing them all crying over the prospect of their family being 'torn apart'. Surely they weighed the pros & cons over making their lifestyle public with the risks they were running....I can't believe they weren't truly prepared for the legal ramifications of what they were doing. So, I have to think it's all just a bunch of hype, which either makes them look like publicity hounds, or TLC look like they're yet again throwing a family into the limelight for ratings when all it's going to do is wind up negatively affecting the children involved.


----------



## watk6022

I also like how tlc is throwing this show out there during the last week of big love. You know everyone compares it. Well they will till it gets boring. Lol 





babypie said:


> So true.  I don't know how long they can get away with just talking about "we're just a normal family blah blah".  I know it sounds bad, but the only thing that really made S1 interesting was when the wives were being jealous and/or crying abour Robin.  They need some conflict or emotion to make it interesting.
> 
> 
> LOL I know!


----------



## coconutsboston

chantal1922 said:


> Why does Cody keep saying they are going to NYC to announce to the world they are polygamists? Didn't season one accomplish that? Or was this all filmed before season one aired?


 
I thought this was just some episode I'd missed during the 1st season.  I watched it twice before I realized it was supposed to be the 2nd season.


----------



## babypie

They never stopped filming, so season 2 continues on directly after the final episode of season 1 and the specials (honeymoon etc)....and I'm assuming that by the time season 1 episode 2 was being filmed, the hadn't yet aired season 1.


----------



## watk6022

Babypie- that's what im thinking!


----------



## babypie

TLC messed up in that respect, it was confusing and annoying for the whole of season 2 episode 1 to be about how people are going to react to them...when they are already last years news!


----------



## nova_girl

^^I'm glad I'm not the only one who felt that way!


----------



## Mahina

No more Chucky...runs and covers eyes.


----------



## babypie

Please tell me I wasn't the only one whose jaw dropped when they said Janelle's mom is married to Kody's dad!


----------



## Daydrmer

babypie said:


> Please tell me I wasn't the only one whose jaw dropped when they said Janelle's mom is married to Kody's dad!


 
You were not!


----------



## Ladybug09

A lot of off color incestuous type rships going on with this show.

One of the wife was married to the other wife's brother and NOW the wife's mother, married to the husband's father. Are there no boundaries?


----------



## babypie

Mother and daughter are bother wife #2...


----------



## babypie

I turned to my husband and said "that would be like my mom moving in with your parents and marrying your dad"  the look on his face was priceless lol


----------



## babypie

Where is Robyn's kid's father?!  What does he think of this? Is there no shared custody?


----------



## AlovesJ

Ladybug09 said:


> A lot of off color incestuous type rships going on with this show.
> 
> One of the wife was married to the other wife's brother and NOW the wife's mother, married to the husband's father. Are there no boundaries?



I just read that earlier about Janelle being married to Meri's brother. So weird. The little girl asking questions about where the grandpaw lived, just goes to show not all the children understand.


----------



## BagloverBurr

yeah I was lost at first..the whole mom married to Codys dad is ODD


----------



## babypie

Something interesting better happen soon, I'm getting bored


----------



## DiorDeVille

FullyLoaded said:


> That is the biggest problem I have with these setups- they all reek of sexism. If the choice was equal for either gender, I wouldn't be so annoyed with it all. Although I can't imagine ever wanting to have to deal with more than one husband. Ugh!



Agree. 



AECornell said:


> I wonder why it's so "disturbing" and "wrong" to some people. I mean, people have the right to love whoever they want, and if it's more than one person at the same time, so be it. It's their choice. I think a lot of people have a problem with it because of religious aspects, which to me is the least of the reasons why it should be.
> 
> I do agree that it is totally sexist. If a woman had three husbands, people would have all kinds of other opinions about it, but because it's a man, there really are only a few reasons why people don't like it.



While I don't have a problem with the open-minded approach to loving what you choose, the underlying tenets (religious and historical) of polygamy are very, VERY sexist.  Super-sexist.  At least as it pertains to the religions in which it's found (or used to be found) in the U.S. - I can't speak to the cultures on other continents where it's found.  So I find that offensive.  And while I've watched the last show done on this and a few documentaries (and will watch this show too - I LOVED Big Love! Finally DVR-ed an episode last week and will watch it when I get home tonight), the real-life husbands always kind of creep me out just because I can't understand the arrogance of feeling that there's plenty of you to go around for 3 or more families.  

If it were equal-opportunity - open to women having multiple husbands (because I seem to recall a few documentaries where one woman and two men were in a relationship together) - I'd find the concept far less viscerally offensive.  Although I still wouldn't be personally interested in the reality of the idea.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Truely Weird said:


> Geez Babypie! I was on another forum where, like this one, they were discussing the finances of the Browns. Someone on there actually went into "Pacer" after they dodged questions if they had assistance, and sent them out to some of us. Pacer is a Public record site where you pay a small fee to get the docs. I do feel it's worthy of discussion that they are going into the system like they are single and receiving help like a single person, yet all living together. They are "single" when it suits them. I just feel weird putting the actual docs on here, I would rather send them.



I'm a day late and a dollar short on this topic, but I can vouch for the fact that Pacer is legit (http://www.pacer.gov/) and all of the document produced on here are public record.  Would probably be on the smoking gun site eventually anyway.  Makes complete sense to me, TW!!


----------



## DiorDeVille

"We have high morals." *groan*  How do they do this?  

This thread is hilarious!!!  :lolots:


----------



## babypie

I wonder now if chucky's parents and their sister wife will be investigated in Wyoming now...


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I'm going to make my husband sooooo happy and delete this show from my DVR scheduler.


----------



## babypie

sarahloveslouis said:


> i'm going to make my husband sooooo happy and delete this show from my dvr scheduler.


 lol!


----------



## materialgurl

i found the family tree!

http://starcasm.net/archives/69942

i thought robyn's son's name was Dayton... not David?


----------



## watk6022

All of Christine & janelles kids are the exact same age except 2, and it's only by a year. I'm assuming there is a lot of competition! Also the 3 oldest girls are all
14, and the fourth is 13! So they were all pregnant together! Aspyn, christienes oldest daughter wasn't in last weeks episode? Because it when they were interviewing the older kids, it was Madison, mekelti,And marriah. Also I was sooo mad in last weeks episode, when they told the children to stay away from the horse, and mekelti just got on it anyway. That seems like something christene would do. I felt sorry for the horse, I would have kicked her off to!


----------



## Daydrmer

materialgurl said:


> i found the family tree!
> 
> http://starcasm.net/archives/69942
> 
> *i thought robyn's son's name was Dayton... not David*?



I think someone else mention he's birth name is David but they call him Dayton as a nickname.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

There are rumors that Robin changed his name to Dayton because he was originally named after his birth dad (David), and I guess David wasn't the best husband. I have no idea how true that is.


----------



## queennadine

DH and I watched the first episode last night...and about halfway through I turned it off. I was bored to tears!


----------



## DC-Cutie

odd question, but...  I guess they don't worry about STDs and such?


----------



## Ladybug09

They are in a faithful, committed, POLYGAMOUS union.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> They are in a faithful, committed, POLYGAMOUS union.


 
but they are still swapping bodily fluids.  Some of the ladies have been with other men, I'm sure and you know how the saying goes - when you sleep with someone, you're sleeping with everyone that they've slept with.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> but they are still swapping bodily fluids. Some of the ladies have been with other men, I'm sure and you know how the saying goes - when you sleep with someone, you're sleeping with everyone that they've slept with.


 

I was being sarcastic. hence the POLygamous in caps.

Personally I think it's nasty as all get out.

ETA: Ironic how Kody thought it 'nasty' for the ladies to want and see and swap some new d!ck, but he has NO PROBLEM with them adding new and swapping old c00ch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> I was being sarcastic. hence the POLygamous in caps.
> 
> Personally I think it's nasty as all get out.
> 
> *ETA: Ironic how Kody thought it 'nasty' for the ladies to want and see and swap some new d!ck, but he has NO PROBLEM with them adding new and swapping old c00ch*.


 
I got the sacrasm AFTER i posted - LOL... 

 @ bolded - I guess that's part of his sexist way of thinking.  OR if one of them goes out and finds her romp in the hay much better than Kody and leaves him..  his ego would be so bruised!  He ain't havin' it


----------



## babypie

Kody looks like he'd be a real dud lay....to say the least.  

...I am still wondering about Robyn's kid's father.  Why isn't he in the picture?  No shared custody?  Does he have anything to say about this new arrangement?


----------



## DC-Cutie

babypie said:


> Kody looks like he'd be a real dud lay....to say the least.
> 
> ...I am still wondering about Robyn's kid's father. Why isn't he in the picture? No shared custody? Does he have anything to say about this new arrangement?


 
I'm curious, too...


----------



## babypie

Here's something...

One of the biggest questions hovering around the polygamist themed show Sister Wives is the identity of Robyn Sullivans ex-husband.  As the show has progressed we have watched as Kody has fawned over Robyn, courting her and causing complications among his other three wives Meri, Christine and Janelle.  The working of a polygamist family is the initial draw but for followers of the show the main story line is Kodys pursuit of Robyn and her indoctrination into his family.

While Robyn hasnt mentioned her exs name it was only a matter of time before this information came out and it looks as if that time is now!  Star Magazine has named David Preston Jessop as Robyns baby-daddy and mystery ex-husband and according to the publication he is outraged that Robyn has allowed their three children to appear on the TV show.

Their source, identified as a family friend of Jessop, stated: The very last thing on Earth that David Preston wants is to have the private lives of his kids televised.

Robyn married David Jessop in June 1999, and was a stay-at-home mom to their three children David Jr., Aurora, and Breanna while David ran and HVAC business and worked in construction.

David filed for divorce in 2007 with the following stipulation that extended to family members, friends, and acquaintances:

Neither parent shall consume excessive amounts of alcohol in the childrens presence.

Robyn has revealed on the show that she comes from a polygamist background and was familiar with how the arrangements work.

http://starcasm.net/archives/68868


----------



## babypie

Here's some "interesting" reading...

http://www.mydaily.com/2011/03/18/sister-wives-tlc-sister-wife-marries-sister-s-husband/


----------



## beantownSugar

I just cannot understand polygamy ... I don't know what to think about it. I try to understand each time I watch the show or read an article online but it is so confusing.

I'd love to have a one-on-one with Kody


----------



## DiorDeVille

Ladybug09 said:


> I was being sarcastic. hence the POLygamous in caps.
> 
> Personally I think it's nasty as all get out.
> 
> ETA: *Ironic how Kody thought it 'nasty' for the ladies to want and see and swap some new d!ck, but he has NO PROBLEM with them adding new and swapping old c00ch*.



Seriously.  It's just pure ego.  What he's doing is absolutely nasty too.  I'm still just puzzled that any woman would agree to go along with this.  They're not getting financial support, so that doesn't explain it.  They're not really getting a husband - that one-on-one relationship. There's no way the sex is THAT good.  What in the world are they getting out of the arrangement?  Protestant texts talk about a time when the situation will be so desperate economically that multiple women will look to a guy and say that they'll do all the work, feed themselves, be totally independent, but beg just to let them use his name - and tie that into a sort of curse on humanity, etc.  I don't know - the episode I watched reminded me of that which totally squicked me out (plus, it was less than dynamic).  Deleted it off of the DVR last night.


----------



## DiorDeVille

babypie said:


> Here's some "interesting" reading...
> 
> http://www.mydaily.com/2011/03/18/sister-wives-tlc-sister-wife-marries-sister-s-husband/



Wow. Thanks for posting.

I'm kind of speechless.  I can't think of any words to express how demeaning and minimizing that is to the female gender.  It elevates men to the position of a god when it comes to women.  It feeds into the men's egos rather than requiring them to grow and mature by learning to look outside themselves and learn how to put the needs and well-being of others above their own hormones.   It's infuriating and sad at the same time.


----------



## babypie

DiorDeVille said:


> Seriously.  It's just pure ego.  What he's doing is absolutely nasty too.  I'm still just puzzled that any woman would agree to go along with this.  They're not getting financial support, so that doesn't explain it.  They're not really getting a husband - that one-on-one relationship. T*here's no way the sex is THAT good*.  What in the world are they getting out of the arrangement?  Protestant texts talk about a time when the situation will be so desperate economically that multiple women will look to a guy and say that they'll do all the work, feed themselves, be totally independent, but beg just to let them use his name - and tie that into a sort of curse on humanity, etc.  I don't know - the episode I watched reminded me of that which totally squicked me out (plus, it was less than dynamic).  Deleted it off of the DVR last night.



Well to be fair, we never did determine what exactly his does with celery, remember?


----------



## Ladybug09

DiorDeVille said:


> Wow. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I'm kind of speechless.  I can't think of any words to express how demeaning and minimizing that is to the female gender.  It elevates men to the position of a god when it comes to women.  It feeds into the men's egos rather than requiring them to grow and mature by learning to look outside themselves and learn how to put the needs and well-being of others above their own hormones.   It's infuriating and sad at the same time.


I thought that was a good post too. I will have to see it that documentary is on Demand.


----------



## DiorDeVille

babypie said:


> To be fair, each wife should get their own vegetable.
> 
> Meri:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janelle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robyn:



*DEAD*



babypie said:


> *Kathy Griffin Answers 'Sister Wives' with 'Brother Husbands'
> *
> http://www.tvsquad.com/2010/11/02/kathy-griffin-answers-sister-wives-with-brother-husbands-vi/



:lolots: Love it!!!  Just perfect.


----------



## babypie

DiorDeVille said:


> *DEAD*
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots: Love it!!!  Just perfect.


----------



## rockhollow

Well doesn't the plot thicken with Kody's dad having 2 wives - and one being Janelle's Mom. And it didn't sound like it was smooth sailing in that family. I know the mom's were saying that it was good now, but it must have been a long 18 years to get there.

The whole trip to Wyoming was a bit boring - I did laugh at Robin and the picture taking making everyone make a 'y' for Yoming. It sure took the ladies a long time to make that drive with all the kids.

I found it very telling of Kody with the daughter getting thrown off the horse. He (Kody) seemed very concerned with the horse being taught a lesson - almost more so than what was going on with his daughter. I think it showed how controlling he is with everything - I just don't think he's a good dad. 

This show better get more interesting if it's to last the season.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel like there should be a Sister Wives for Dummies, Delux edition... or a flow-chart!


----------



## babypie

_Something _of interest better happen tonight!


----------



## coconutsboston

I'm just catching up on the last few episodes.  Watching the one wehre they go see Kody's parents right now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

the way we were now... and at 9pm..Mildred Pierce..


----------



## coconutsboston

I finally just saw the flow chart - how filthy that Janelle and Christine's kids are all so close in age.  Bleggghhh.  

Aside from that, the flow chart was just confusing.  Too many people in the mix.  And this episode is far too boring.  Not sure if I can sit through the new one.


----------



## coconutsboston

PS - I hope one of the wives says "It's all slickery" again.  Invented words make me chuckle.


----------



## coconutsboston

Time for the new episode!  Let the nonsense begin!!!!!!!


----------



## eitak

what did y'all think about last night's episode?

I was happy to see them finally talking about the financial situation. wish the episode would've been longer than 30 minutes, though!


----------



## babypie

I was bored!!  Janelle and Kody camping....zzzz.  

And Robin needs to STFU about 'fitting in' and 'joining the family' and 'feeling valued'.  Enough already!  You decided to marry a man with THREE other wives...we get it, you have self esteem issues!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

so I caught clips of one of the wives discussing the financial situation... what's that all about?  Do they not work?


----------



## babypie

DC-Cutie said:


> so I caught clips of one of the wives discussing the financial situation... what's that all about?  Do they not work?



wife #2 and Kody work....wife #3 and #4 clean/cook/childcare etc.  Wife #1 said she works but I thought she was fired after the show aired?


----------



## Daydrmer

She was. They probably filmed that before she was fired.

So at that time Kody, Meri, and Janelle were working. Christine and Robyn were SAH. If I were Janelle I'd be P'O'ed to that Robyn was not working. With only one child not in school there's no reason but of them need to stay home.


----------



## babypie

Daydrmer said:


> She was. They probably filmed that before she was fired.
> 
> So at that time Kody, Meri, and Janelle were working. Christine and Robyn were SAH. If I were Janelle I'd be P'O'ed to that Robyn was not working. With only one child not in school there's no reason but of them need to stay home.



They said Robin has been looking for work but hasn't found anything yet.


----------



## watk6022

I think jenelle would rather float the family than stay at home. Aren't they all in Nevada now for better jobs? Does that mean kody lost his job to?


----------



## Daydrmer

babypie said:


> They said Robin has been looking for work but hasn't found anything yet.


 
I'm aware of that. It's still obvious though that things are tensed with bill time comes. I'm sure she can easily get a barista job, a local retailer, etc. if she needed to.


----------



## babypie

Daydrmer said:


> I'm aware of that. It's still obvious though that things are tensed with bill time comes. I'm sure she can easily get a barista job, a local retailer, etc. if she needed to.



Yeah funny how Robin keeps trying to prove herself as 'valuable' to the family, yet all she does is some childcare in her own home, not even the main house.  

I wonder how the bills/groceries get paid for her household?  Kody and Janelle cut her a check?  No wonder things are tense.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'm watching the episode where they visit their grandparents and I can barely stay focus on it. How dull.


----------



## mundodabolsa

babypie said:


> Yeah funny how Robin keeps trying to prove herself as 'valuable' to the family, *yet all she does is some childcare in her own home, not even the main house.
> *
> I wonder how the bills/groceries get paid for her household?  Kody and Janelle cut her a check?  No wonder things are tense.



that did not seem to be the case to me at all.  she mentioned several times things like, "jenelle came to get her girls from my house" or "when I went to pick up so and so's kid." she seems very involved in the whole family picture.


----------



## mommyof4kids

I like the show. I love Big Love too though.


----------



## AlovesJ

beantownSugar said:


> I just cannot understand polygamy ... I don't know what to think about it. I try to understand each time I watch the show or read an article online but it is so confusing.
> 
> I'd love to have a one-on-one with Kody



The whole show is based on showing the world of polygamy, which is their religious belief. The only problem is I just see a man having who has sex with 4 different women. I could've missed an episode, but besides a quick prayer I don't see anything religious about how they live. I just don't get it either. 

So the financial question has been answered. I want to know the sleeping arrangements. Is there a rotation? What's up with that?


----------



## eitak

^ on one of the episodes in the first season, they stated that Kody alternates between the wives every night. example: Janelle this night, Meri tomorrow, Christine the day after that, etc. he has clothes and toiletries in every bedroom/bathroom, too.


----------



## rockhollow

How interesting about the finances. So it seems that Janelle is really the one in charge of the finances - at least hers and Kody's - that must give her some power.

 Money is always a tricky thing and I bet there is lots of conflict in this family about money. The ladies seem to keep their money separate up to a point.

Robin saying about making sure Janelle knows her worth, she's the one that controls the bulk of the funds in the family.
Robin's house and needs must put a strain on the Brown's funds. 

There was lots of interesting comments in this episode, that I thought gave some telling insight into this family.

Janelle's comment about how 'touchy' Meri was with Kody when Janelle joined the family.
How she's had to change to meet Kody's needs.

Meri's comment about how her child gets what ever she wants (even though she laughed and said it wasn't really true) I believed it.

Janelle waiting and waiting for Kody to get ready to leave - joking that he does things on his own timetable without regard to the others (not really a joke I think).

Kody saying that he gives into the kids asking for money, without really thinking about the 'big picture'.

Janelle comment about the kids thinking that their mother is the favorite of Kody's - but that they don't say it all the time - huh?


----------



## cindyuwho

rockhollow said:


> Well doesn't the plot thicken with Kody's dad having 2 wives - and one being Janelle's Mom.


 

That's just creepy.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> How interesting about the finances. So it seems that Janelle is really the one in charge of the finances - at least hers and Kody's - that must give her some power.
> 
> Money is always a tricky thing and I bet there is lots of conflict in this family about money. The ladies seem to keep their money separate up to a point.
> 
> Robin saying about making sure Janelle knows her worth, she's the one that controls the bulk of the funds in the family.
> Robin's house and needs must put a strain on the Brown's funds.
> 
> There was lots of interesting comments in this episode, that I thought gave some telling insight into this family.
> 
> Janelle's comment about how 'touchy' Meri was with Kody when Janelle joined the family.
> How she's had to change to meet Kody's needs.
> 
> Meri's comment about how her child gets what ever she wants (even though she laughed and said it wasn't really true) I believed it.
> 
> Janelle waiting and waiting for Kody to get ready to leave - joking that he does things on his own timetable without regard to the others (not really a joke I think).
> 
> Kody saying that he gives into the kids asking for money, without really thinking about the 'big picture'.
> 
> *Janelle comment about the kids thinking that their mother is the favorite of Kody's* - but that they don't say it all the time - huh?



I thought that was interesting too.  How weird for the children to see their dad and mom together...then with other "mothers"


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I thought that was interesting too. How weird for the children to see their dad and mom together...then with other "mothers"


 
It really must be difficult for the children, you've got to feel for them. Even if they spend most of their time with other families of a polygamists, there must be times when it's tough.
I remember last season when some of the daughters said they didn't want the 'sharing husband' thing in their future.

The more we see of the family, the more I think it's not as rosy in the Brown household. I think the wives make so many sacrifices to make it work.


----------



## tmc089

I'm sure they have to make sacrifices. Imagine if they all just looked out for themselves?! Eeek, that would be even crazier than it is now!


----------



## beantownSugar

AlovesJ said:


> The whole show is based on showing the world of polygamy, which is their religious belief. The only problem is I just see a man having who has sex with 4 different women. I could've missed an episode, but besides a quick prayer I don't see anything religious about how they live. I just don't get it either.
> 
> So the financial question has been answered. I want to know the sleeping arrangements. Is there a rotation? What's up with that?



He rotates - every night is spent with a different wife - Meri, Janelle, Christine, Robyn and it just repeats.

When I watch the show with my boyfriend all he can think is "Wow, this man has sex with 4 different women" ... I'm sure Kody is a little pumped about that aspect


----------



## cheermom09

I just watched the camping episode.  Ok, seriously, Kody was complaining that Janelle had too much stuff...  as he walks out of the room with two shirts on their hangers.  

Omg, he's something else...


----------



## eitak

did anyone watch Sunday's episode? I had it set to record, but it was cancelled on accident!


----------



## rockhollow

I watched it, but the show is not very interesting anymore - I can see why they have dropped it down to 1/2 hour.
I guess we have seen all the juicy stuff about the Brown family, and now TLC is just filling the time.
Snoozefest watching them load themselves into cars to go for a picnic and pumpkin patch.
After getting everyone a pumpkin, Robin has to go to the store to buy pumpkin carving tools - what's wrong with using a knife and spoons - much cheaper.
For them saying that they love Halloween, they wait until the day and then shop and create costumes - not very good planning.

The only thing slightly amusing was Kody getting his hair done like Chucky - he obliviously has seen all the references to him looking like Chucky.


----------



## eitak

hah, thank you for the episode update! I tried searching for a rerun but came up with nothing. next episode has been adverised as something very dramatic...


----------



## AlovesJ

People.com says Robyn is pregnant! The show is definitely going to get interesting now.


----------



## nova_girl

AlovesJ said:


> People.com says Robyn is pregnant! The show is definitely going to get interesting now.



Wow, I agree, it's definitely going to get interesting!


----------



## AlovesJ

Posting on here was the first reaction I had to reading it on People.com. I didn't really think about it until later loading the dishwasher, and I just thought GROSS! Unprotected sex with 4 different women. Ok...maybe he uses protection when he's not trying to get a wife pregnant, but still I say ick. At least they can all share a prescription when they pass something around.


----------



## haute okole

^OMG, I just puked in my mouth!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AlovesJ said:


> Posting on here was the first reaction I had to reading it on People.com. I didn't really think about it until later loading the dishwasher, and I just thought GROSS! Unprotected sex with 4 different women. Ok...maybe he uses protection when he's not trying to get a wife pregnant, but still I say ick. At least they can all share a prescription when they pass something around.



this has been my thinking all along!


----------



## coconutsboston

DC-Cutie said:


> this has been my thinking all along!


 
Mine too!  Bleeggghhh!

Also, they didn't know you could make an egg in the microwave?  I'm not saying it's something I would personally ever want to do, but duh, how did they not know that?

Oh, another thing, was she fired for the polygamy or for being on a reality TV show, like that girl who used to work for Facebook and went on some TV show and got fired for it?


----------



## materialgurl

^ you mean the bachelorette? she was fired b/c she left to DO the show.. not cuz she was on TV

from yesterdays episode it seems that Meri got let go b/c of her lifestyle choice. this of course was her perspective... i think the employers did the right thing.. i mean, she works with at risk youth, it's kind of unprofessional to have your life displayed on national TV


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Anyone watching tonight's episode?


----------



## eitak

I did!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

eitak said:


> I did!



What did you think? I thought this episode was a bit duller than the others. I was still interested though.


----------



## cheermom09

I watched too.  It was a bit boring, but most of them are!!!  Next week looks interesting with the move to Las Vegas...


----------



## Queenie719

Ok, I'm just trying to wrap my head around this....

So Janelle (wife #2) did not grow up in the faith.  Many of her family members disowned her when she decided to join a polygamist marriage, when Meri's brother dumped her and Meri introduced her to her husband Kody.  Janelle's mother while trying to support her daughter, met Kody's dad, who was already married.  Janelle's mother married Kody's dad and became a sister wife 3 months before her daughter married Kody?  So Janelle's mom, I take it, did not plan on being a polygamist until her daughter did?  Kody said he didn't grow up in the faith so I take it that his parents were not always polygamist.  Did they decide to become polygamist when Kody did?  

It's too much for me to try and comprehend.


----------



## babypie

AlovesJ said:


> People.com says Robyn is pregnant! The show is definitely going to get interesting now.



Not surprised!


----------



## babypie

Queenie719 said:


> Ok, I'm just trying to wrap my head around this....
> 
> So Janelle (wife #2) did not grow up in the faith.  Many of her family members disowned her when she decided to join a polygamist marriage, when Meri's brother dumped her and Meri introduced her to her husband Kody.  *Janelle's mother while trying to support her daughter, met Kody's dad, who was already married.  Janelle's mother married Kody's dad and became a sister wife 3 months before her daughter married Kody?*  So Janelle's mom, I take it, did not plan on being a polygamist until her daughter did?  Kody said he didn't grow up in the faith so I take it that his parents were not always polygamist.  Did they decide to become polygamist when Kody did?
> 
> It's too much for me to try and comprehend.


Yes.


----------



## eitak

no new episode last night?


----------



## babypie

eitak said:


> no new episode last night?



They skipped a week


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching the latest episode (I think) right now and it's actually a really entertaining one. It's Christmas time and the family is on vacation at a cabin in the mountains. They are currently doing a pajama fashion show modeling the pajamas Meri made them. It's cute.


----------



## Love my Tanos

I caught a couple of reruns of this crazy-azz show tonight. Did anyone catch the conversation where Robin (I think that's her name...the newest wife) says that if something were to happen to her, then what would happen with her children would be a little more complicated because there was a biological dad involved - and then one of the other wives starts chiming in that she would "totally fight for them" ie pursue custody??

IDK if the bio dad is a deadbeat or an unfit dad in some way, but assuming he's just a normal ex-husband, how on earth would the other sister wife think she had any claim to Robin's children? This really rankled me for some reason. I"d love to know what the bio dad would think to hear that comment. I'm sure all the wives love all the children, but to think that would outrank a biological parent's position (again, assuming he's not an unfit parent)...

Some of the things these ladies say just strike me as so clueless. Meri's shocked she lost her job... The way they were "flirting" with the Christmas tree guy gave me second-hand embarrassment. It was like no man had ever paid them attention before. And I'm sure his behavior had nothing at all to do with the cameras being there  This show is a hot mess.


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm watching the latest episode (I think) right now and it's actually a really entertaining one. It's Christmas time and the family is on vacation at a cabin in the mountains. They are currently doing a pajama fashion show modeling the pajamas Meri made them. It's cute.


I saw a few minutes of that show... is it just me or does anyone else wonder if the husband has a favourite?

The bits I see of this show... I keep watching to see if he favours one woman over another.  How can it be possible to not?

Also, I watch to see if the wives are being extra sweet to gain favour with him.

I could never share a husband obviously, I would always be trying to look better than the other wife.  I can never watch too much because this show really upsets me.


----------



## babypie

When Christine said to Kody "you're the leader of the family and we chose you to be our leader" I cringed.  Then she went on to say something about him not listening to her point of view about moving and seemed to feel really slighted...urgh what did she expect?

I found tonights episode a bit more interesting than the past few.  I feel sorry for the older kids.  Don't they go to a polygamist school?  They must be terrified to go to a regular school.


----------



## babypie

Jayne1 said:


> I saw a few minutes of that show... is it just me or does anyone else wonder if the husband has a favourite?
> 
> The bits I see of this show... I keep watching to see if he favours one woman over another.  How can it be possible to not?
> 
> Also, I watch to see if the wives are being extra sweet to gain favour with him.
> 
> I could never share a husband obviously, I would always be trying to look better than the other wife.  I can never watch too much because this show really upsets me.



I think robyn and christine are his faves.


----------



## babypie

"Sister Wives" star Kody Brown knows there's only one way to please all 4of his wives on Mother's Day ... and it involves an ALL-YOU-CAN-EAT BUFFET IN VEGAS!! 

TMZ spoke with the TLC reality star -- who tells us taking Meri, Christine, Janelle, and Robyn to the Red Rock Casino in Las Vegas for their famous Mother's Day Brunch buffet. 

Kody says he isn't really a "breakfast guy" -- but his wives are huge fans of the Rock's quiche, eggs, and waffles ... and at $23.99 a pop, it fits in the budget. 

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/08/tlc-s...ine-meri-janelle-robyn-duggar-valastro-buddy/


----------



## eitak

I enjoyed last night's episodes. very interested to see how their big move works out... when they were packing for the 4 day Christmas vacation, I was totally overwhelmed by all of the food and clothes they had to bring!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

babypie said:


> When Christine said to Kody "you're the leader of the family and we chose you to be our leader" I cringed.  Then she went on to say something about him not listening to her point of view about moving and seemed to feel really slighted...urgh what did she expect?
> 
> I found tonights episode a bit more interesting than the past few.  I feel sorry for the older kids.  Don't they go to a polygamist school?  They must be terrified to go to a regular school.



I feel really bad for them as well.


----------



## caitlin1214

babypie said:


> When Christine said to Kody "you're the leader of the family and we chose you to be our leader" I cringed.  Then she went on to say something about him not listening to her point of view about moving and seemed to feel really slighted...urgh what did she expect?



In an early episode of Big Love, I remember Barb beginning a sentence with, "Our husband, in his divine wisdom, has decided that . . . . ."

Then towards the final episode, Barb wanted more of a say in what was going on. 

Maybe Christine meant that yes, they did choose Kody as the leader, but a good leader listens to other people.


----------



## DarraK

The whole situation is just wacked. They do seem surprisingly normal though. Although there MUST be alot we don't see cause no family can get along that well.


----------



## babypie

caitlin1214 said:


> In an early episode of Big Love, I remember Barb beginning a sentence with, "Our husband, in his divine wisdom, has decided that . . . . ."
> 
> Then towards the final episode, Barb wanted more of a say in what was going on.
> 
> Maybe Christine meant that yes, they did choose Kody as the leader, but a good leader listens to other people.



Kody looks like he can barely tie his own shoes let alone "lead" 20-something people!

I just thought it was funny how Christine is one of four wives, yet is trying to have equality in the decision making lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kody doesn't seem to favor anyone to me, which is sort of surprising. They do seem like such a happy normal family *DarraK*. It makes me upset that this investigation is turning their entire lives upside down, and threatening to tear their family apart. When they were talking to the kids and they were all starting to tear up I felt horrible for them.


----------



## babypie

^ I don't think they should be charge with polygamy, they should be investigated and charged accordingly for welfare fraud.  Polygamy itself doesn't hurt anyone else, but defrauding the taxpayers does.


----------



## GTOFan

^ITA  It'd be interesting to see how many of them are under assistance.


----------



## babypie

There was a ton of info about that towards the beginning of this thread...


----------



## babypie

Interesting episode.  How on earth did they think they could afford FOUR new houses without even selling their old one?


----------



## GTOFan

^^Yeah with only 2 working?  I don't get it.


----------



## babypie

I wonder if they are planning to keep their house in UT in hopes of one day returning?  I thought maybe they said they wanted to _lease _the four homes in NV but I'm not sure...I don't see how they could purchase all four of them!

And why did they spend over $200 on costumes for Meri's party when they're always saying they don't have enough money?? 

And do they ever socialize with anyone else other them themselves?  Meri has no friends or old co-workers they could've invited to her birthday party?

And Meri looks older than 40.

Ok I'm done LOL


----------



## eitak

yeah, I thought I heard the realtor mention "leasing" when she showed the 4 homes to them. they didn't get the houses, though. I would really like to know how they were/are going to be able to afford 4 homes or 1 giant home on only 2 salaries.

does anyone know if the show will be back for another season?


----------



## babypie

I'm pretty sure it's still rating well so TLC will renew for S3.

Did anyone hear Kody mention briefly something about "more kids"...when he Robin and Meri were house hunting....


----------



## cheermom09

I didn't hear him say anything about more kids, but I certainly could have missed it.  I, too, was wondering how they'd afford 4 new homes without selling the other one first.  Or, even with selling it, 4 homes is a lot for anyone to buy!

I'm not quite sure how moving is going to make it any better for them.  The police are doing an investigation already, so does it matter where they live?

Eta:  I thought Meri's party was a little strange too.  They spent a lot of money, but I suppose they budgeted for it??  I also noticed the lack of any friends there, but maybe that's just how they do things!  Their family is so big they probably can't afford to have any more people!


----------



## babypie

cheermom09 said:


> I didn't hear him say anything about more kids, but I certainly could have missed it.  I, too, was wondering how they'd afford 4 new homes without selling the other one first.  Or, even with selling it, 4 homes is a lot for anyone to buy!
> 
> I'm not quite sure how moving is going to make it any better for them.  The police are doing an investigation already, so does it matter where they live?
> 
> Eta:  I thought Meri's party was a little strange too.  They spent a lot of money, but I suppose they budgeted for it??  I also noticed the lack of any friends there, but maybe that's just how they do things!  Their family is so big they probably can't afford to have any more people!




Did anyone notice the matronly dress they wanted to buy for Robyn? LOL


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cheermom09 said:


> I didn't hear him say anything about more kids, but I certainly could have missed it.  I, too, was wondering how they'd afford 4 new homes without selling the other one first.  Or, even with selling it, 4 homes is a lot for anyone to buy!
> 
> I'm not quite sure how moving is going to make it any better for them.  The police are doing an investigation already, so does it matter where they live?
> 
> Eta:  I thought Meri's party was a little strange too.  They spent a lot of money, but I suppose they budgeted for it??  I also noticed the lack of any friends there, but maybe that's just how they do things!  Their family is so big they probably can't afford to have any more people!



The investigation has been handed over to local authorities so I suppose if they move it goes away? I don't really know the specifics. They always talk about how their area is prejudiced against polygamy.


----------



## pmburk

I've watched this show a few times. Kodester irritates me beyond belief. He doesn't seem to have any real connection with anyone else in the household - wives or kids - and doesn't strike me as particularly pious either, so I'm not sure his polygamy is actually based in religious belief. 

Regarding the investigation - since the "polygamy by cohabitation" thing is what they're being investigated for (since 3 of the marriages aren't legal ones), and that law only applies in certain states, I would assume once they move out of state, it gets dropped like a hot potato.

Here's a good rundown on polygamy laws by state:
http://www.usmarriagelaws.com/search/united_states/polygamy/index.shtml

_The following states, have no statutes against fornication, adultery, or cohabitation, and they also do not recognize common-law marriages._

_California
Hawaii
Nevada
Oregon
Washington_

_The following states have statutes that concern adultery, but none for fornication, cohabitation, or common-law marriage.  In some of them adultery is grounds for divorce only.  In others the offending spouse simply forfeits any rights to the innocent spouse's estate.  In the rest of them, adultery is a crime that can only be prosecuted by the offended spouse.  In a successful polygamous relationship, these need not be obstructive.  If the relationship fails, however, the statutory adulterer will be charged._

_Connecticut
Delaware
Indiana
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland (Adultery results in a $10 fine and is grounds for divorce)
Missouri
New Jersey
Ohio
South Dakota
Tennessee
Texas (Texas does recognize common-law marriages, but apparently only if they are registered with the county clerk)
Vermont_


----------



## beantownSugar

AlovesJ said:


> The whole show is based on showing the world of polygamy, which is their religious belief. The only problem is I just see a man having who has sex with 4 different women. I could've missed an episode, but besides a quick prayer I don't see anything religious about how they live. I just don't get it either.
> 
> So the financial question has been answered. I want to know the sleeping arrangements. Is there a rotation? What's up with that?




I remember Kody said he stays with his various 4 wives every 4 days ... I'm guessing Meri, Janelle, Christine, then Robin and repeat!


----------



## babypie

beantownSugar said:


> I remember Kody said he stays with his various 4 wives every 4 days ... I'm guessing Meri, Janelle, Christine, then Robin and repeat!



Hopefully timed around their cycles!


----------



## Ladybug09

That all is just s disgusting.


----------



## MarneeB

babypie said:


> Hopefully timed around their cycles!


 


Oh god, now THAT I didn't want to think about!


----------



## babypie

MarneeB said:


> Oh god, now THAT I didn't want to think about!


----------



## cheermom09

^^  No kidding!!!


----------



## michie

Is anyone watching this right now? Can someone please explain why they are packing and moving like they're trying to avoid the Rapture?


----------



## babypie

Because their case was handed over the the DA and they were waiting around for Kody to be arrested at any time.  Oh and something about the media showing up at the last minute and they panicked.


----------



## babypie

Did anyone catch that in the newest episode special, airing in a couple of weeks (?), Robyn is pregnant?


----------



## sandc

It is amazing that they can just pack up that large family and move. Quit the 2 jobs that were supporting them, abandon their house and just go rent another one.  Where are they getting this money?


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Did anyone catch that in the newest episode special, airing in a couple of weeks (?), Robyn is pregnant?



I didn't see this episode, but I'm not surprised about this news - it was only a matter of time.
I wonder how hard this will be for the other wives to deal with? I'm sure they also knew this would happen, but it can't be easy. As I had said before, the original 3 wives have had many years to learn to deal with the sharing, but this new wife, younger and now pregnant.......


----------



## babypie

I want to know how Robin was allowed to take her kids out of state...where is the dad?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I get the impression that the dad isn't in the picture. He is never mentioned. I don't know though.


----------



## gators

sandc said:


> It is amazing that they can just pack up that large family and move. Quit the 2 jobs that were supporting them, abandon their house and just go rent another one.  Where are they getting this money?



Thought the same thing!  Where does all this money come from?  Didn't i hear kody say he quit his job for this move?  You can tell he just loves being in the spotlight and on tv....he's always strutting around


----------



## babypie

New episode tonight.  We get to see the wives reaction to Robin being pregnant


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching the marathon right now before the new episode.


----------



## Delta Queen

Apparently they don't worry about money, almost $200 for a birthday surprise party. And some of those girls are the spitting image of their moms! (I just watch off and on so can't keep names straight.)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Watching them move out is making me sad...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gosh I feel like I'm running with these people. The moment they crossed the state border into Nevada I felt myself exhale deeply and relax haha


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm confused, so somebody help me out please.  

The big lady (I think she's the first wife), I thought she had the baby already?  Is she preggers again or just hasn't lost the weight?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm confused, so somebody help me out please.
> 
> The big lady (I think she's the first wife), I thought she had the baby already?  Is she preggers again or just hasn't lost the weight?



The biggest one is the second wife. The third one was the one who was pregnant and she already had the baby. The second wife is just big.


----------



## Delta Queen

And her daughter (with the black bobbed hair) looks exactly like her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The biggest one is the second wife. The third one was the one who was pregnant and she already had the baby. The second wife is just big.



Thank you...  Are they sitting in marriage order on the talking couch?  That will help me keep them straight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you...  Are they sitting in marriage order on the talking couch?  That will help me keep them straight.



No they typically aren't.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and what kind of work does Cody do?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DC-Cutie said:


> and what kind of work does Cody do?



I believe he's an ads salesman.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I believe he's an ads salesman.



OK...  Sorry for all the questions.  

I realize that TLC is paying them a pretty penny, I just wondered how they made it before.  I remember the other ladies had jobs, but now they don't


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DC-Cutie said:


> OK...  Sorry for all the questions.
> 
> I realize that TLC is paying them a pretty penny, I just wondered how they made it before.  I remember the other ladies had jobs, but now they don't



It's okay! 

Yeah, Meri (Wife #1) got fired after the show aired. I believe her job was pretty decent, and I believe Janelle (Wife #2) had the best paying job.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Another odd question (apologize in advance, hope this doesn't offend anyone).  When they lived in Utah, did they have neighbors/friends of other races and/or nationalities?  I just thought about that since they're having a little block party.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DC-Cutie said:


> Another odd question (apologize in advance, hope this doesn't offend anyone).  When they lived in Utah, did they have neighbors/friends of other races and/or nationalities?  I just thought about that since they're having a little block party.



They didn't invite people over when they lived in Utah because they hid the fact that they were polygamists until the show aired and then they had a dinner party for all their friends and opened up as polygamists. I don't really remember who was at the dinner party.


----------



## DC-Cutie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They didn't invite people over when they lived in Utah because they hid the fact that they were polygamists until the show aired and then they had a dinner party for all their friends and opened up as polygamists. I don't really remember who was at the dinner party.



I guess they feel free as jailbirds now living in Vegas!  

I need to watch a marathon.


----------



## babypie

When Kody was talking about not being able to justify Meri having a big house I was sure the next scene would show her being shuffled into an apartment.


----------



## pollinilove

i would think who ever had the most kids got the big house


----------



## babypie

pollinilove said:


> i would think who ever had the most kids got the big house



I think all the houses are roughly the same size, except for Meri's which is a 3 bedroom and 1 mile away from the others.


----------



## kcf68

Poor Cody doesn't like shuffling to each of the wives houses.  Two of the wives are beginning to like their own house and the peaceful.   Cody needs to build a compound.  One common area and seperate houses for the wives...


----------



## eitak

can't believe they left us with that cliffhanger! I thought the episode was going to be more about Robin's pregnancy... now we have to wait until the fall for the new season. boo!


----------



## pollinilove

like on big love .im sorry can someone tell me how he could go to jail ? he does the same thing as hugh hef . cody has no under age girls not even close even robin is looking 35 . cody only has 1 wife on paper the rest he just calls wife. 



kcf68 said:


> Poor Cody doesn't like shuffling to each of the wives houses. Two of the wives are beginning to like their own house and the peaceful. Cody needs to build a compound. One common area and seperate houses for the wives...


----------



## k2sealer

pollinilove said:


> like on big love .im sorry can someone tell me how he could go to jail ? he does the same thing as hugh hef . cody has no under age girls not even close even robin is looking 35 . cody only has 1 wife on paper the rest he just calls wife.


 
Because in Utah, where they used to live, the law forbids bigamy. They define bigamy as including cohabitation. Different states, different laws.

I'd like to point out that Utah had to outlaw polygamy before they could become a State. And they had to create these really strict laws about what polygamy was and wasn't so they could enforce it. This being a different age and time, they could probably ease back on some of their polygamy laws and there wouldn't be a big national outcry.


----------



## babypie

kcf68 said:


> Poor Cody doesn't like shuffling to each of the wives houses.  Two of the wives are beginning to like their own house and the peaceful.   Cody needs to build a compound.  One common area and seperate houses for the wives...



Yes, interesting that the wives, or at least Christine and Meri, admitted to liking having a house of their own and the peace and quiet.


----------



## pollinilove

well cody should move near hef then he can do what he wants . i think its funny some people look down on cody but no one looks down on hef both men have more than one lady. even when hef was married his wife was next door with his boys and hef holly brie and kendra in the big house


----------



## AlovesJ

I'm just now watching the finale. The wedge is already forming, and Kody is terrified. I wonder if he still goes by each wife's house everyday, even if it's not the designated day. Meri and Christine feel like they have a normal marriage when it's just them and no one else around. I def don't think keeping the pregnancy a secret was a good idea. 

Ughhh...my dvr just stopped. What happened when Janelle said she thought there was more honesty in the past month, and then Robyn said "bull......"?


----------



## babypie

AlovesJ said:


> I'm just now watching the finale. The wedge is already forming, and Kody is terrified. I wonder if he still goes by each wife's house everyday, even if it's not the designated day. Meri and Christine feel like they have a normal marriage when it's just them and no one else around. I def don't think keeping the pregnancy a secret was a good idea.
> 
> Ughhh...my dvr just stopped. What happened when Janelle said she thought there was more honesty in the past month, and then Robyn said "bull......"?



I don't remember that part?  Robyn cursed? 

There's no way the family and wives are not going to become more distant by living in separate houses. And I guess since their only source of income now is TLC, that is how they are paying rent on four big houses?

Was anyone else surprised that Meri stated she always wanted a "deep and meaningful bond with a sister wife" ?  And now she feels she has that with Robyn?


----------



## AlovesJ

I don't know if Robyn cursed, all I heard was "bull" before the dvr recording stopped. 

Poor Meri. I feel bad for her, but it's also hard for me to feel sorry for her at the same time. She introduced Robyn and Kody, and she allowed the other sister wives. The comment about the bond with Robyn was kind of rude. What about having a deep meaningful bond with Janelle or Christine? Surely, after 16 years of being sister wives they would have a deep bond. I feel Meri wants to be 100% content with having sister wives, but deep down she has a lot of issues. Janelle and Christine don't seem half as jealous. I could never, ever have sister wives. I hope he wears a condom when he isn't trying to get a wife pregnant. 

I think it's too early for Robyn's kids to call Kody "daddy".


----------



## babypie

AlovesJ said:


> I don't know if Robyn cursed, all I heard was "bull" before the dvr recording stopped.
> 
> Poor Meri. I feel bad for her, but it's also hard for me to feel sorry for her at the same time. She introduced Robyn and Kody, and she allowed the other sister wives. The comment about the bond with Robyn was kind of rude. What about having a deep meaningful bond with Janelle or Christine? Surely, after 16 years of being sister wives they would have a deep bond. I feel Meri wants to be 100% content with having sister wives, but deep down she has a lot of issues. Janelle and Christine don't seem half as jealous. I could never, ever have sister wives. I hope he wears a condom when he isn't trying to get a wife pregnant.
> 
> I think it's too early for Robyn's kids to call Kody "daddy".



I think Meri's #1 issue is that she could only have one child.  In their world I'm sure she feels like a failure.  Kody kind of indicated that he felt that way when he said he couldn't justify paying the same rent for Meri's house.  Almost like she was less valuable as a wife.  And Meri started to cry and said she feels like she doesn't deserve the same "perks".

And yes, Robyn's kids calling Kody daddy was weird.


----------



## Jayne1

I keep thinking he likes Robyn the best.  Am I making this up in my head because i can't imagine not having a favourite?


----------



## babypie

For sure he has favorites LOL

I think Robyn and Christine are his favorites, just in the way he interacts with them.  There is zero chemistry/affection between Kody and Janelle, they seem like business partners.  And Meri, oh poor sad Meri... lol


----------



## IBleedOrange

Out of curiosity (and I'm not trying to turn this into a political debate), could the three wives he's not legally married to file for government benefits/assistance- especially if they're living in four different houses? I'm sure they're making good money off the show, but depending on how they're being paid, it seems like it would be possible. 

I started trying to watch after they moved to my neck of the woods; I know they're running from the law but Las Vegas isn't really a "logical" place to go. Our unemployment rate is one of the highest in the nation and we've got an equally terrible school system.


----------



## pollinilove

i agree j seems like the hired help and his number 1 is robyn


----------



## cheermom09

IBleedOrange said:


> Out of curiosity (and I'm not trying to turn this into a political debate), *could the three wives he's not legally married to file for government benefits/assistance*- especially if they're living in four different houses? I'm sure they're making good money off the show, but depending on how they're being paid, it seems like it would be possible.
> 
> I started trying to watch after they moved to my neck of the woods; I know they're running from the law but Las Vegas isn't really a "logical" place to go. Our unemployment rate is one of the highest in the nation and we've got an equally terrible school system.


 

I don't know for sure, but I think this is one of the big issues with these types of family situations.  The men just can't financially take care of all those people, so those not legally married get government help.  (No idea what the Brown's situation is, government aid or not.)


----------



## babypie

IBleedOrange said:


> Out of curiosity (and I'm not trying to turn this into a political debate), *could the three wives he's not legally married to file for government benefits/assistance- especially if they're living in four different houses?* I'm sure they're making good money off the show, but depending on how they're being paid, it seems like it would be possible.
> 
> I started trying to watch after they moved to my neck of the woods; I know they're running from the law but Las Vegas isn't really a "logical" place to go. Our unemployment rate is one of the highest in the nation and we've got an equally terrible school system.



Yep!  We talked about this earlier in the thread - even when they all lived in the one house in Utah it was speculated that they received assistance as single mothers, especially since the big house was separated into 3 separate "apartments". 

Robyn would be getting child support at least, right?


----------



## Ladybug09

babypie said:


> For sure he has favorites LOL
> 
> I think Robyn and Christine are his favorites, just in the way he interacts with them. There is zero chemistry/affection between Kody and Janelle, they seem like business partners. And Meri, oh poor sad Meri... lol


 Yeah, I always thought Christine was a favorite too! and Now Robyn since she new/younger.

It appears that they don't set him to task and allow him to act like a big child. The other 2 wives call him out on his bull and immature behavior.


----------



## GOMAVS41

Janelle should be his favorite since she makes all the money.

FREE JANELLE! FREE LOGAN! FREE MADISON! FREE HUNTER!


----------



## babypie

Janelle doesn't make money anymore now that they live in NV.  $ from TLC is their income now, it seems.  And it must be a juicy paycheck for them to be able to rent four large houses.


----------



## Cherish611

Hello All! 
I have been on here before, but made a new log in.
There's a new blog on Sister Wives, just started yesterday!!
It needs member and comments, and your allowed to say anything you like!
PLEASE come, comment, and if you like to write, help write articles!
http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/
THANKS!!! Mister Sister, Admin.


----------



## babypie

*Sister Wives Family Says Neighbor Tried To Evict Them*

Good fences make good neighbors, right?

When the Brown family, the polygamists stars of the TLC show Sister Wives, moved from Utah to Las Vegas they encountered some unfriendly neighbors.

In an exclusive new interview with RadarOnline.com, Kody Brown revealed the painful admission that not all of their neighbors welcomed them with open arms.

"It was pure prejudice," Kody said.  "A neighbor tried to have one of my wives evicted."  He wouldn't say which wife, but each of his four wives has their own house in Las Vegas, where the family moved after being investigated for polygamy by the District Attorney in their home own in Utah.  

Kody said the move hasn't been easy, especially since they've encountered blatant hate from complete strangers.  

"We've had people that yell at us out of a window of a car while we're walking on the street."

With two of his four wives, Janelle and Robyn, Kody said that the majority of people in Las Vegas have been kind to their unconventional family.   "Only two per cent of people have been mean.  The rest have been families just like ours."  Jenelle agreed.  "We have very family oriented neighbors with five and six kids.  We're getting a lot of exposure to the family side of Vegas."

Robyn, who is pregnant, said the family was struggling to earn money.  "We are working on a family business but right now we're living off Kody's retirement.  It's a challenge to start over again."  

She told RadarOnline.com that despite the financial hardships and the strain on the kids moving, they're settling in to their new life.  "We all feel good here."

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2011/06/sister-wives-family-says-neighbor-tried-evict-them


----------



## coconutsboston

You know what I find weird is not only their relationship/how all of that works, but in a kid standpoint, and in a parenting standpoint - having to live up to 2 parents expectations growing up was beyond enough!  4 moms?!  And as far as being the parent goes, I wouldn't want 3 other ladies parenting my kids!  

They all make it seem like smooth sailing - c'mon, somebody's gotta get PMS and lash out at some point.  My best friend is a guy, and he can't deal with 1 of me during that time of the month!  If he had 3 more, I think he'd drive his car off a cliff!


----------



## gators

coconutsboston said:


> You know what I find weird is not only their relationship/how all of that works, but in a kid standpoint, and in a parenting standpoint - having to live up to 2 parents expectations growing up was beyond enough!  4 moms?!  And as far as being the parent goes, I wouldn't want 3 other ladies parenting my kids!
> 
> They all make it seem like smooth sailing - c'mon, somebody's gotta get PMS and lash out at some point.  My best friend is a guy, and he can't deal with 1 of me during that time of the month!  If he had 3 more, I think he'd drive his car off a cliff!



I agree.  I'm sure their parenting skills probably differ sometimes and I think it would cause a lot of tension.  I just don't see how Kody can be an effective parent when he has all those kids and 4 wives who want his attention. I have yet to see Kody hold his new baby with Christine in any episode.....and now he's having another one.


----------



## babypie

Not all the wives want his attention.  Janelle seems like a bored employee.  Christine seems happy to be left alone with a gazillion kids.  Meri and Robyn are the needy ones.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think the biggest parenting problem would come between the teenagers and the wives who aren't their moms. Do you think a 14 year old really wants to take orders from their own parents, let alone someone who isn't their real mom? Particularly Robyn. In that episode were she told the one girl to change her clothes. I sincerely doubt they want to take orders from this random lady their father married five minutes ago.


----------



## babypie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think the biggest parenting problem would come between the teenagers and the wives who aren't their moms. Do you think a 14 year old really wants to take orders from their own parents, let alone someone who isn't their real mom? Particularly Robyn. In that episode were she told the one girl to change her clothes. I sincerely doubt they want to take orders from this random lady their father married five minutes ago.



I agree. Robyn is so annoying to watch.  She tends to take over with the talking when they're all on the couch too.  She's certainly feeling like Queen Bee isn't she!


----------



## bnjj

The previews for the new season show a lot of discord.  Not surprising given the strain adding Robin created.  Now she's pregnant and they all live in separate houses so see Cody even less than they did before.

I think their dynamic worked for them for as long as it did as they were all quite young when the other wives were added and I think too much time passed between him adding Christine and adding a 4th wife.  Christine is clearly feeling usurped and being that she was the last one added, she has never been through this before.

I think this family is going to implode.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bnjj said:


> The previews for the new season show a lot of discord.  Not surprising given the strain adding Robin created.  Now she's pregnant and they all live in separate houses so see Cody even less than they did before.
> 
> I think their dynamic worked for them for as long as it did as they were all quite young when the other wives were added and I think too much time passed between him adding Christine and adding a 4th wife.  Christine is clearly feeling usurped and being that she was the last one added, she has never been through this before.
> 
> I think this family is going to implode.



Not to mention this whole losing their jobs, getting run out of the state, living in separate houses debacle.


----------



## kcf68

babypie said:


> I agree. Robyn is so annoying to watch. She tends to take over with the talking when they're all on the couch too. She's certainly feeling like Queen Bee isn't she!


 
LOL are you acting like a sister wife!!


----------



## bnjj

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Not to mention this whole losing their jobs, getting run out of the state, living in separate houses debacle.


 
I did mentioned their living in separate houses.


----------



## dstalksalot

eitak said:


> can't believe they left us with that cliffhanger! I thought the episode was going to be more about Robin's pregnancy... now we have to wait until the fall for the new season. boo!



I have managed to stay away from this show since I watched the Pilot when Robin first joined the family.  I just saw a commercial for the show while I was watching Cake Boss. This show upsets me so much....and yet I just came to this thread to see what's going on with the family. They are likable.

Has anyone here has read "Under The Banner of Heaven" ? would love to hear thoughts. Most Mormon fundamentalist poligamist don't seem to be this well adjusted and the ones you hear about consist more of abusers and underage children brides living in poverty. I  wonder if there have been long term sudies on polygamy and the effects on the modern  family and marriage.


----------



## Jennifer_C

dstalksalot said:


> Most Mormon fundamentalist poligamist don't seem to be this well adjusted and the ones you hear about consist more of abusers and underage children brides living in poverty. I  wonder if there have been long term sudies on polygamy and the effects on the modern  family and marriage.



I'm not sure that I'd consider this family "well adjusted" given what I suspect is the husband's drive towards fame


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think this show does a decent job of what Cody and Meri, Christine, and Janelle were hoping it would do. A lot of what you hear about polygamy is abuse, underage children, etc, as dstalksalot said. And I think this family was trying to show that you can't just clump everyone into that category because of a few bad seeds, and that they're just regular people trying to raise their family according to their beliefs and live life the way they think is right, just like everyone else, and how hard a toll prejudice takes on their kids and their family.


----------



## cheermom09

dstalksalot said:


> Has anyone here has read "Under The Banner of Heaven" ?




I've read it, but it was years ago so I'd have to skim it again to have a conversation about it.  I remember that it was a very interesting book tho.


----------



## AlovesJ

The cold sore on Roybn is disgusting!


----------



## bnjj

People can't help if they get cold sores.  Let's hope you never get one.


----------



## bnjj

I feel a lot of sadness for this family as a whole, but particularly the kids as this move has not been easy on them.  Janelle's son really needs some help.


----------



## AlovesJ

bnjj said:


> People can't help if they get cold sores.  Let's hope you never get one.



I have. It is just natural for someone to go "eww". Almost positive people have thought that at a sight of a cold sore on me too. I guess it's more the thought of the cause of it being from kissing a man who kisses 3 other women on the lips. Maybe it's not from that, but it's the first thought that popped into my head.

My heart breaks for the kids.


----------



## babypie

The older kids looked disturbed by Robyn's pregnancy.  

Did Kody's hair get worse?


----------



## bnjj

LOL babypie! I'm not sure that's possible.


----------



## babypie

Random thoughts about last night's epi:

Why can't the teenagers hang out at the movies or mall?  Why do they need to be inserted into a youth group at some random church?  They seemed to have friends judging by the pool party.

I have never seen a pool party where no one was wearing a bathing suit.

Why is baby Truely so hairless?

Robyn needed to STFU during the church youth group discussion, none of her kids were involved.  She should've sat there and kept quiet, not tried to tell Janelle's daughter that she could pick her own church when she was 18.  Urgh.  No wonder the older kids reacted coldly about Robyn's pregnancy.

Robyn: "_A baby is a physical manifestation that there is an intimate relationship between a husband and wife_"  -- So, they try not to think about Kody getting it on with the others?

Janelle's non-reaction after Robyn's pregnancy announcement was very telling.  I think she's wondering how they can afford another baby.

Why did they mention finances are stretched tight, then renovate Christine's backyard.  TLC paid?


----------



## pollinilove

i liked the show but feel bad for robin and i agree why did robin addher 2 cents when she has no teens


----------



## dorcast

babypie said:


> Random thoughts about last night's epi:
> 
> Janelle's non-reaction after Robyn's pregnancy announcement was very telling.  I think she's wondering how they can afford another baby.
> 
> Why did they mention finances are stretched tight, then renovate Christine's backyard.  TLC paid?



Janelle was NOT happy. 

And to continue the random thoughts....

With all the complications that can occur with pregnancy, I was really surprised that they elected to tell all the kids at the same time. It's a lot to process for the little ones, especially if something goes wrong.  It also seemed odd that she would tell Christine & Janelle's kids, without telling them first. 

Robyn was definitely feeling the need to be the center of attention. Although I thought her intentions were good in telling Meri separately, she seemed disappointed that Meri wasn't more upset.


----------



## babypie

dorcast said:


> Janelle was NOT happy.
> 
> And to continue the random thoughts....
> 
> With all the complications that can occur with pregnancy, I was really surprised that they elected to tell all the kids at the same time. It's a lot to process for the little ones, especially if something goes wrong.  It also seemed odd that she would tell Christine & Janelle's kids, without telling them first.
> 
> Robyn was definitely feeling the need to be the center of attention. Although I thought her intentions were good in telling Meri separately,* she seemed disappointed that Meri wasn't more upset*.


 I thought so too.  

And I didn't like that she went up and intruded when Mariah and Meri were having their moment.  Although I think Kody sent her up there...?


----------



## rockhollow

well my thoughts:

Kody's hair looks worst than last season. He's looking like it been over-processed - I guess he thinks he's a big star and I bet he's getting it done all the time - yuck!

And where's all the money coming from for them to rent all those big houses in Vegas? No one's working - is TLC paying them so much?

I don't think Janelle or Christine are happy. 
Janelle seems very depressed with the move, no job, money worries, and the new baby - and the problems with her son. With them living in different houses, I bet she doesn't get the same support from the other wives or Kody - although it was nice to see that the son was able to go to Christine's house when he didn't want to deal with the pool party.

And I agree with someone else here - a pool party and no one was wearing a bathing suit - kindof weird, seeing the kids swimming in their clothes.

I think Robin joining the family is going to be the end of them - or this TV show.


----------



## babypie

Did anyone catch when Robyn said that her having a baby binded them all together forever?  Sounds like those women who get knocked up to "keep the man".  Seems like Robyn is still trying to prove herself in the family.  Here's a clue Robyn, get a freakin' job.


----------



## Jayne1

babypie said:


> The older kids looked disturbed by Robyn's pregnancy.
> 
> *Did Kody's hair get worse?*


I loved his long shaggy hair in the past but very recently it seems to be thinner. And dare I say it - balding a bit at the temples...


----------



## Jayne1

babypie said:


> Random thoughts about last night's epi:
> 
> Why can't the teenagers hang out at the movies or mall?  Why do they need to be inserted into a youth group at some random church?  They seemed to have friends judging by the pool party.
> 
> I have never seen a pool party where no one was wearing a bathing suit.
> 
> Why is baby Truely so hairless?
> 
> Robyn needed to STFU during the church youth group discussion, none of her kids were involved.  She should've sat there and kept quiet, not tried to tell Janelle's daughter that she could pick her own church when she was 18.  Urgh.  No wonder the older kids reacted coldly about Robyn's pregnancy.
> 
> Robyn: "*A baby is a physical manifestation that there is an intimate relationship between a husband and wife"  -- So, they try not to think about Kody getting it on with the others?*
> 
> Janelle's non-reaction after Robyn's pregnancy announcement was very telling.  I think she's wondering how they can afford another baby.
> 
> *Why did they mention finances are stretched tight, then renovate Christine's backyard.  TLC paid?*


I wondered how they could tolerate their spouse being sexual with the other wives, so now we have the answer.  They just put it out of their minds??

As for the backyard, I thought that the supplies were minimal, it's the labour that always costs so much and they had the family to do it...


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Did anyone catch when Robyn said that her having a baby binded them all together forever?  Sounds like those women who get knocked up to "keep the man".  Seems like Robyn is still trying to prove herself in the family.  Here's a clue Robyn, get a freakin' job.



right on!


----------



## pollinilove

i know its hard for robin she came with kids that are not his kids.


----------



## babypie

Robyn knew what she was getting into.  Dating a Polygamous man when he was about to start a reality tv show, knowing he had 3 previous wives and a bazillion kids.  She came into the situation with open eyes.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> I loved his long shaggy hair in the past but very recently it seems to be thinner. And dare I say it - balding a bit at the temples...


 Where have you been? He was bald on the temples the first season. LOL

FYI, he was on Wendy Williams today. I will check when I get home.


----------



## VuittonsLover

When did Robyn have the baby.. shes not doing any of the promotional tour for the show.


----------



## Jayne1

Ladybug09 said:


> *Where have you been? He was bald on the temples the first season. LOL*
> 
> FYI, he was on Wendy Williams today. I will check when I get home.


I didn't notice before!  lol


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I have to say I am shocked this show came back.  having multiple wives like this is so gross, and its pretty lame it gets a tv show  

I have to wonder if this guy isnt just some pervert hiding under some religion or whatever these people do just so he can get his rocks off with several women. 

And these women must not have any self respect AT ALL!!!! Gross and get off tv already!


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> I didn't notice before! lol


 It's cause of his styling techniques!


----------



## babypie

Kody would look a thousand times less psychotic if he cut that damn hair!


----------



## mundodabolsa

VuittonsLover said:


> When did Robyn have the baby.. shes not doing any of the promotional tour for the show.



she hasn't yet, or at least hadn't as of last week.  I was at a taping for a talk show they're going to be on and she was on via satellite. she's far along though, hence the no traveling.


----------



## babypie

http://celebs.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474980401567

"Sister Wives" patriarch Kody Brown is such a fan of Brad Pitt that he is defending the "Moneyball" star following his controversial comments about ex-wife Jennifer Aniston and inviting the actor and partner Angelina Jolie to join his extended family, Huffington Post Celebrity is reporting.

"*If there was going to be a brother husband, I would ask Brad to join the family," Brown says*. "I'm an Angie guy. She is weird but she's genuine. She was married to Billy Bob, come on. It's not a matter of Jen being dull, but I think Angelina Jolie is a real humanitarian. I see her as a mother. Jen could do it well, but Brad and Angie are good parents."

Hey, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are ridiculously hot. Who wouldn't want them to join their family? And with five "wives" and a "brother husband" in the mix, Brad wouldn't have to worry about his life being dull and uninteresting -- especially if they had more kids.

"Angie and Brad should have more children ... They are good parents," Kody Brown, who is expecting his 17th child with newest wife Robyn, tells the website. "I like them. They are involved. I think Angelina Jolie has got a heart of gold."

Uh, those comments make it sound like Kody is more interested in Angelina joining the Brown family than Brad, although he couches it in "she's such a humanitarian/she's a great mom" terms. Not to take anything away from his four wives, but she's gorgeous, so you can't blame him. But although Kody extended the invitation to the Jolie-Pitts, it doesn't sound like he's looking to recruit any more non-famous ladies to his family.

"*No more wives because I feel maxed out*," Brown says. "I want to give them all that I've got. I think that I can manage it. I do want to ... No, maybe I don't think I can manage it."


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Hmmm maybe Kody should've focused on having a lot of children with one wife (like Jim Bob & Michelle Duggar) instead of having 4 wives and tons of kids! OMG he wants Angie and Brad in the mix? Sorry Kody but i think Brad Pitt is much too much competition for you and you will go from 4 to zero wives pretty darn fast!

I read Robyn is due in October! I'm sure there will be a TLC special for it just like they did for the Duggars.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is the bottom-line: Jealous is running through the other wives, something FIERCE.  Robyn is younger and skinnier (not attractive, IMO.  actually none of them are).  They didn't care for her from the beginning and still probably dont, just putting on face to please Kody.  You can tell in their body language during the group interviews.


----------



## rockhollow

here's my take:
Meri doesn't mind Robin so much as she feels that she helped choose her for Kody and that she's wife # 1, and that gives her more status.
The two blond wives, will never really accept Robin, there's way to much jealousy. Christine thought that she was last hot wife for Kody, thinks she the fun young one for Kody.
Janelle was the working one, and I bet handled the finances of the family, and just sees Robin and the new kids as added burden on the family.

I don't think the Brown family will stay together.
And  I agree, the ladies don't look happy  when filmed on the couch. I wonder what kind of discussion goes on as to who gets to sit next to Kody.


----------



## sammi_nysh

I don't watch the show. Every time I see it on TV I can't help wondering: what are these women thinking??...  I just don't get it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't know the names of the children, but wanted to ask: is the youngest baby girl sick?


----------



## babypie

^ The hairless baby?  Not sure.  She does look a little...striking...


----------



## insertnamehere

^I think that's Janelle's baby right? She's so tiny.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't know the names of the children, but wanted to ask: is the youngest baby girl sick?



Isn't that Truly - the baby of Christine. She does seem to not have much hair - or maybe just very fine blond hair. I have a friend that is very blond and had a really blond baby girl. I think that little girl was almost 2 before she seemed to get much hair.
She looked ok when she was playing outside when the family was setting up the new back yard for Christine - she was playing in the sand.


----------



## coconutsboston

babypie said:


> ^ The hairless baby? Not sure. She does look a little...striking...


 
I agree!  I thought she had something wrong with her as well.  

I also agree with the poster who said they don't think the family will stay together.  They look miserable on the sofa and seem to fight a lot more lately.


----------



## pollinilove

was christine the one who said her and kody and her kids are going on vacation? if anyone needs the alone time is merry she only has 1 kid the 3 of them need time away


----------



## bnjj

Meri and Kody took a vacation last season.


----------



## babypie

Yes, and he and Janelle went camping.  And he and Robyn had their honeymoon.  So I guess it's Christine's turn.


----------



## AlovesJ

babypie said:


> ^ The hairless baby?  Not sure.  She does look a little...striking...



Baby Truely. My mom always says she thought I would never grow hair. I think I was at least almost two before I started growing any hair, ever since then I've had thick, curly hair.


----------



## Queenie719

Cody's sideburns...I just can't take him, he's such a tool. :lolots:


----------



## babypie

Robyn just can't keep her trap shut regarding the teenagers


----------



## babypie

What did you guys think about Robyn getting weirded out when the other wives were in her bedroom?

I'm glad at least some of those girls are set on not having a plural marriage when they're older.  Meri's daughter, Mariah, seems really tortured all the time though.  

Kody: "_A kiss is a sign of commitment_" :weird:

And why on earth would a real estate agency hire 3 people with no experience in a depressed economy?  That whole scene was odd.  They hung banners and went home.


----------



## mundodabolsa

babypie said:


> Robyn just can't keep her trap shut regarding the teenagers



that sort of bothers me too, she is so opinionated and vocal about what the teenagers should and shouldn't be doing and it just rubs me the wrong way. I suppose it's a great thing that she feels like an equal "mom" in the family already but she didn't raise those children and I just wish she would back off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have a feeling that Robyn is going to be the last woman standing..  She and Cody (and his sideburns) are gonna run off into the sunset...


----------



## jaa1169

Robyn is attractive, and probably very enticing being the new "sister wife". I did not watch the new season until last nite, and i feel bad for the first ones, as 2 of them have seemed to have gained a ton of weight! How much time between filming, because meri and janelle? seemed to have gained at least 30-50 lbs


----------



## DC-Cutie

Honestly, I thought the first wife (I think she's the first) was pregnant again.  She gained A LOT of weight.  Wow!


----------



## babypie

Yep Meri has gained quite a bit.  Stress from the move?


----------



## DC-Cutie

these women are rough looking... hard faces


----------



## babypie

Older pics


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think any of them are particularly blessed in the looks department...Christine is probably the prettiest IMO.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree that I think that Robin will be the last woman standing. I think both Christine and Janelle will grow tired of the whole thing now that Robin is the center of attention. And poor Meri, I think she'll go home to her moms.

And why if the families are struggling to make end meet, they all go and buy new furniture. That's the last thing I would think they would need. And Kody said they just left most their stuff in Utah because they had to move so quickly. And now they will just buy new stuff - what about goodwill?

And wishy washy Meri - she measures her room to get ready for her new livingroom - then lets Kody ride over her and choose her couch. She sure lets Kody be the boss of their relationship - at least Christine and Janelle sometimes have opinions.

And none of the teenagers seem happy - only happy to soon get away from the family!


----------



## AlovesJ

I wonder if he is really in love with any of the wives. 

The teenagers on the couch was interesting. Were those both Christine's daughters that didn't want to be in a plural marriage?


----------



## babypie

AlovesJ said:


> I wonder if he is really in love with any of the wives.
> 
> The teenagers on the couch was interesting. Were those both Christine's daughters that didn't want to be in a plural marriage?



The one with the short dark curly hair is Janelle's daughter.


----------



## babypie

About time Christine showed some normal human emotion by acknowledging Robyn's addition to the family caused problems for her.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I felt like all that kody/christine drama sort of came out of left field, it was really serious and dramatic, no lead up at all.  

but man, I find robyn and her over-familiarity with the family really irritating.


----------



## Jennifer_C

mundodabolsa said:


> ...man, I find robyn and her over-familiarity with the family really irritating.



Me too!

In Asian cultures the habit of having multiple wives is not uncommon.  There could be first, second, third wives, etc.  These positions generally hold meaning in terms of seniority and power.  I'm not suggesting that Robyn needs to kowtow to the other three wives but geez - she just landed on the scene.......


----------



## babypie

You can tell the teenage kid's find Robyn intrusive too.  

Funny how the body language between Robyn and Kody is so lovey-dovey and so cold with the other wives.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight's episode?


----------



## babypie

arnott said:


> Did anyone watch tonight's episode?



I DVRed it, haven't watched it yet.  Was it good?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Saw some of the show yesterday but all it seemed like was they were at the gym working out and i got bored and tuned out.

Has Robyn had the baby yet? I heard she was due in October and i'm sure TLC will do a quick special and air it soon after like they did with the Duggers.


----------



## babypie

No I don't think she's had it yet.


----------



## mrskolar09

I'll be interested to see next week's episode.  It looks like there's only more drama to come


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I watched. Next week's episode looks so dramatic!


----------



## babypie

Next week looked to be about Robyn's kids...


----------



## babypie

I watched the episode.  I bet TLC paid for their gym membership in exchange for them being weighed on camera.

Did Robyn really need to be there with her 150lb pregnant self?


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I noticed that while (supposedly) they are so strapped for cash, all of them were drinking huge VOSS waters which are very expensive as far as bottled water goes.....Ok, I probably noticed that b/c I love that water and I hate that no one sells it where I live, but still!!


----------



## babypie

Product placement maybe?


----------



## nyshopaholic

babypie said:


> I watched the episode.  I bet TLC paid for their gym membership in exchange for them being weighed on camera.



I was wondering how they could afford 4 gym memberships when they just showed the episode about Cody & two of the wives going to work for a real estate firm because their savings were running out!! 

And is it just me, or do they show the family going out to eat a lot? Do they ever cook at home?


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I watched the episode.  I bet TLC paid for their gym membership in exchange for them being weighed on camera.
> 
> Did Robyn really need to be there with her 150lb pregnant self?



And why did Robyn need to be weighed? Just another reason for the other sister wives to be resentful of her. But I did chuckle when Christine said she wouldn't want to that thin, and that Kody likes the curvy girls.
I fast-forwarded through more of the show, seeing the girls at the gym was not really very interesting - yes I bet TLC paid for their memberships or they got them for free for the advertisement.


Looks like there is more rough times next week for the Brown family.

I still am wondering where the Brown's income is coming from - no mention of anyone having a job yet.


----------



## babypie

They do go out to eat a lot since moving to Vegas.  Last season I remember them cooking giant batches of mac n cheese and stuff like that for their dinners.

And why would they go to a buffet of all things if the wives are trying to lose weight?!


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> They do go out to eat a lot since moving to Vegas.  Last season I remember them cooking giant batches of mac n cheese and stuff like that for their dinners.
> 
> And why would they go to a buffet of all things if the wives are trying to lose weight?!



And Robyn coming back to the table with two plates full of food, while the other sisters are all eating the salad.
And what about Kody - he could afford to lose a few pounds - I bet he had chinese not salad for dinner.


----------



## Jennifer_C

If this show goes the route of "Jon and Kate Plus 8" with product and company placements I'm OUT.  I realize that shows need story lines but I won't watch 30 minutes of advertisements hidden as "reality tv".


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

rockhollow said:


> I still am wondering where the Brown's income is coming from - no mention of anyone having a job yet.



From TLC. I can't imagine they make that much though to support them all.


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

Robin had her baby: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20538312,00.html


----------



## babypie

that name


----------



## bnjj

Well, sure they get money from TLC but 3 of these mothers are single mothers so I'm pretty sure are drawing gov't assistance.  They have, what, 17 or so kids now?  All but one has a single mother.


----------



## Ladybug09

they are all sooooooooooooooooooo getting governement assistance. And if they are saying otherwise, they are lying.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Wasn't there a federal investigation about that?


----------



## babypie

Yes, and there's some info and documents towards the beginning of this thread about it.


----------



## bnjj

I'm reading _Under the Banner of Heaven _(great read!) and the percentage of gov't benefits and funding that goes to the state of Utah is shocking.  I don't recall what the number was but I was shocked.  It's known among those in Utah as "Bleeding the Beast".


----------



## pixiejenna

Am I the only one who thinks that living in 4 houses is the beginning of the end? I feel like the move and splitting the family up has caused a lot of strain on the whole family. I feel like mari & janelle are extremely unhappy with how things are Im concerned that they are depressed. I think christine & Robyn are clearly codys favorites. I think Christine used to be the fav (shes a total drama queen and cody seems to like it) so she's having a hard time adjusting to no longer being #1 in codys eyes. I think Robyn is really happy because she's getting a lot of codys attention and shell be able to keep it even more now that she had his kid.   I didn't like the gym eppy. I felt like they were forced into doing it and why would Robyn even go she's pregrent she should be trying to do anything strenuous. Maybe this sounds a bit cynical but I feel like Cody kind of likes to play his wives against eachother in order to maintain control. He says he likes curvy women, and then brings in a skinny wive so now his curvy wives can feel bad about them selves by comparing their bodys to hers. Omg you had like 5 kids cut yourself a bit of slack about how your body looks. Then he tells Robyn that he dosent like skinny girls he likes curvy girls so now she too can feel bad about her looks. Everyone feels down about how they look and he easily maintains control over his four wives with mind games.


----------



## AlovesJ

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that living in 4 houses is the beginning of the end? I feel like the move and splitting the family up has caused a lot of strain on the whole family. I feel like mari & janelle are extremely unhappy with how things are Im concerned that they are depressed. I think christine & Robyn are clearly codys favorites. I think Christine used to be the fav (shes a total drama queen and cody seems to like it) so she's having a hard time adjusting to no longer being #1 in codys eyes. I think Robyn is really happy because she's getting a lot of codys attention and shell be able to keep it even more now that she had his kid.   I didn't like the gym eppy. I felt like they were forced into doing it and why would Robyn even go she's pregrent she should be trying to do anything strenuous. Maybe this sounds a bit cynical but I feel like Cody kind of likes to play his wives against eachother in order to maintain control. He says he likes curvy women, and then brings in a skinny wive so now his curvy wives can feel bad about them selves by comparing their bodys to hers. Omg you had like 5 kids cut yourself a bit of slack about how your body looks. Then he tells Robyn that he dosent like skinny girls he likes curvy girls so now she too can feel bad about her looks. Everyone feels down about how they look and he easily maintains control over his four wives with mind games.



I think it could be too. I haven't watched last week's episode, but watched a clip for next week of Robyn talking about her kids not fitting in. Did she really think there would be nothing to the transition? The whole situation for everyone is just sad. I think all the wives blame & resent Cody and Robyn for the current living situation, especially Janelle handling the finances. I wonder if Cody would have left Robyn alone if the other wives didn't want another sister wife?


----------



## babypie

^ The oldest four or five kids will be leaving soon back to go to school in Utah.  The wives aren't going anywhere, I don't think divorce is an option for them...


----------



## bnjj

I think they probably could have better adjusted to Robin if they were not spread out over 4 houses and I don't think it will be any time soon that they can buy land and build a large house.

I think there has just been too much stress all at once, including going public and the backlash with that (the legal investigation, Meri getting fired, etc.), having to run off to Vegas, bringing Robin into the mix, now living in 4 separate houses, Janelle being very unfulfilled not having a job, etc.  It's just been too much all at once.

I do think that if Robin's kids are having a hard time and really, blending families of only a few kids can be very, very hard, so I can imagine what this is like for those poor kids (and who wants three instant additional mothers telling them what to do??), having separate houses is probably a godsend for her kids so they can get away from everyone and have their own space.

I did not get the sense that Kody pits the wives against each other about their weight.


----------



## slang

How was Robyn able to take her kids to a new state?

I guess their father was ok with it, but then in the clip for next weeks show she is talking about her kids going back to their Dad in 18 mos when her son turns 13 yrs old if they don't feel like part of the family by then


----------



## Ladybug09

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that living in 4 houses is the beginning of the end? I feel like the move and splitting the family up has caused a lot of strain on the whole family. I feel like mari & janelle are extremely unhappy with how things are Im concerned that they are depressed. I think christine & Robyn are clearly codys favorites. I think Christine used to be the fav (shes a total drama queen and cody seems to like it) so she's having a hard time adjusting to no longer being #1 in codys eyes. I think Robyn is really happy because she's getting a lot of codys attention and shell be able to keep it even more now that she had his kid. I didn't like the gym eppy. I felt like they were forced into doing it and why would Robyn even go she's pregrent she should be trying to do anything strenuous. Maybe this sounds a bit cynical but I feel like Cody kind of likes to play his wives against eachother in order to maintain control. He says he likes curvy women, and then brings in a skinny wive so now his curvy wives can feel bad about them selves by comparing their bodys to hers. Omg you had like 5 kids cut yourself a bit of slack about how your body looks. Then he tells Robyn that he dosent like skinny girls he likes curvy girls so now she too can feel bad about her looks. Everyone feels down about how they look and he easily maintains control over his four wives with mind games.


 
Great post!


----------



## Ladybug09

babypie said:


> ^ The oldest four or five kids will be leaving soon back to go to school in Utah. The wives aren't going anywhere, *I don't think divorce is an option for them*...


 Well duh, they aren't even married. They can just walk away.


----------



## pixiejenna

I agree I think the wives do blame cody & robyn for the current living situation. But in reality they should be blaming cody for "talking" them into doing the show(I'm only guessing but I think cody wanted to do it and that's it. They didn't really have much of  a choice but he probably tried to "talk" them into it so they think that they had a "choice"). I can pretty much guarantee that if they never did the show their family would have never been under investigation and they wouldn't had to flee utah. 

I think the 4-5 kids who want to move back to utah is one of the biggest stressers on the first 3 wives. The *all* of the kids were VERY vocal that they didn't want to leave utah, their friends, and their church. They are getting close to be old enough to leave and they have the conviction to do it too. I think that will be a very hard day on the wives when they do leave. No parents want their kids to leave. I don't think any of codys wives will leave him, I kind of feel like they are all codependent on this relationship. And if he wants to live in vegas then that's where they will live and they will miss their kids immensely because they are so far away. 

I also think the older kids also want to leave this situation. Only the younger kids seem to like the situation, too me  it seems like all the older kids seem extremely unhappy with this lifestyle. I'm not trying to knock them but I feel like the older kids are resentful that they don't get enough time with their father as he has to stretch himself across now 4 wives and 17 kids. I think that they may be even feel resentful about the show "outing" them as polygamist and having to deal with it. I think for the most part they are pretty conservative but now everyone knows their business and it's hard to escape that.  

I'm not surprised that robyns kids are having a hard time fitting in, even before they moved to vegas robyn was in her own house. So they didn't get as much face time with the other kids & wives as they would have if they were living together. I think that plus the fact that now they live in 4 diffrent houses makes it even harder to try to get them to spend more time together. I think this would be an easier adjustment if they all lived together. Which is why I stated before I feel like spreading out could be the beginning of the end.


----------



## babypie

Ladybug09 said:


> Well duh, they aren't even married. They can just walk away.


 Ha!


----------



## bnjj

I think that Robyn's kids would be having a harder time adjusting if they all lived together.  I mentioned that I think that they probably relish having a place of their own where they can get away from it all.  That is a lot for kids to deal with all at once and I cannot imagine how this must be for her autistic son.

I had a stepfather when I was young and he didn't come with any kids let alone a good dozen of them and adjusting to having him live in our house was very, very hard.  It was a very miserable time in my life.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

A breakdown of the family will probably make the show even more fascinating to watch... upping the ratings I bet! Marriage is hard enough when there are just 2 spouses involved; adding 3 more into the mix seems impossible. I am such an optimist though, I really hope they can be happy together for the long haul. I have admired their dedication for the 16 years or whatever number is it they have made it thus far. 

Do you think they will all really do a weight loss transformation? Or was that just a one-episode thing?


----------



## rockhollow

LamborghiniGirl said:


> A breakdown of the family will probably make the show even more fascinating to watch... upping the ratings I bet! Marriage is hard enough when there are just 2 spouses involved; adding 3 more into the mix seems impossible. I am such an optimist though, I really hope they can be happy together for the long haul. I have admired their dedication for the 16 years or whatever number is it they have made it thus far.
> 
> *Do you think they will all really do a weight loss transformation? Or was that just a one-episode thing?*




I sure hope that it was only one episode and we don't have to watch a 'Biggest Loser' Brown style.

I can't really see any of the wives really leaving the relationship, but  I can see them continue to maintain separate homes with Kody doing the rounds- I think the chances are remote that the sister wives will ever be under one roof with Kody.

And  I agree with another poster saying that it probably was Kody that wanted to do the show. I don't think he ever really thought about how it impact the family to be on National TV.
And then to throw Robyn into the mix.....


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> [/B]
> 
> *I sure hope that it was only one episode and we don't have to watch a 'Biggest Loser' Brown style.*
> 
> I can't really see any of the wives really leaving the relationship, but  I can see them continue to maintain separate homes with Kody doing the rounds- I think the chances are remote that the sister wives will ever be under one roof with Kody.
> 
> And  I agree with another poster saying that it probably was Kody that wanted to do the show. I don't think he ever really thought about how it impact the family to be on National TV.
> And then to throw Robyn into the mix.....


 
Fear no more!  In tonight's episode they ate pizza and hotdogs and marshmallows.  I guess that was just a one episode weight loss effort


----------



## rockhollow

^ yes, thankfully no more of the gym.
It seems like the family is just not happy all together. Looks like no one had a good time camping - well maybe the little ones, but all the teens looked miserable and the parents as well - camping trip from he** from the looks of it.

And why did Kody have to bring his sports car camping? I had to laugh at Kody's comment about his sports car being his 5th wife - lucky ladies competing with his car for his attention.


----------



## babypie

It was pretty funny when he referred to his hair as his fifth wife lol

Why is one of Robyn's and one of Christine's kids moving in with Meri?  Something about that seemed really off.  And the way Robyn was implying Meri had too much free time.  Or like they were rubbing it in her face that she only has one child.  I don't know, something about it....


----------



## babypie

I found it interesting in this scene that Hunter seemed to be glaring at Robyn.  And then Robyn went on about how some of the older kids don't accept her. Well, duh.  Who would feel OK with their dad bringing in a younger "wife" 15 years later...  

*Sister Wives Son Is A Monster Says Dad Kody Brown
*
When you have one dad, four moms and 17 children there is bound to be some tension, but it is currently hitting an all time high for the ever burgeoning Sister Wives family.

In a sneak peek of the upcoming episode of the reality show, obtained by RadarOnline.com, teenage son, Hunter, is at the center of the discord in the polygamist family.

Hunter is a raging testosterone monster, Kody says about his son. He just has this attitude of my parents are stupid and I am God.

In a family camping trip Hunter is mad that two of the mothers are putting on makeup when he wants to go fishing.

Maybe they should get off their lazy butts, he smarts off, only to be quickly reprimanded by his biological mother.

You better never speak disrespectful like that again.  You need to respect adults, Hunter, Janelle tells him.

Unfortunately for Hunter, many of his siblings seem to agree that he is disrespectful, causing a yelling fight between the kids.

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2011/10/sister-wives-son-hunter-monster-kody-brown-video


----------



## babypie




----------



## mundodabolsa

babypie said:


> *
> Why is one of Robyn's and one of Christine's kids moving in with Meri?  Something about that seemed really off.  *And the way Robyn was implying Meri had too much free time.  Or like they were rubbing it in her face that she only has one child.  I don't know, something about it....



that was so bizarre to me.  I mean, it seems sensible to me when parents send their troubled teenagers to live with relatives when they need to spend time with an aunt or uncle in a new place and new home to get through a difficult time or something, but in this situation it's just plain weird.


----------



## lv_forever

I always wonder if Robyn's kids get any time with their father or father's side family?  It seems odd that they are completely cut off with that side of the family.  Not healthy, IMO.


----------



## babypie

I don't recall there every being any info on Robyn's ex.  Where does he live?  Why doesn't he have visitation?  Does he pay child support?  What does he think of his kids being on tv?  How was she able to take their kids across state lines?


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I don't recall there every being any info on Robyn's ex.  Where does he live?  Why doesn't he have visitation?  Does he pay child support?  What does he think of his kids being on tv?  How was she able to take their kids across state lines?



These are also questions I wonder about. And Robyn's cryptic comments about the children maybe returning to their father. The families don't seem to be blending very well.

And I could see shipping an unruly teenagers to a someone within the family, but Christine's daughter is only 8 - isn't that a bit young? And  I really didn't understand why Robyn's daughter would be going there as well.
Robyn's comments about Meri seemed unkind to me - the poor ole first wife needs more kids to keep her busy - what was that all about?

I wonder if Kody will now spend even more time with Robyn now that there's a new baby.
It sure seems like he doesn't have much of a relationship with some of his older children.

I really didn't like his comment about Hunter - yes your son is having some problems, not really nice to call him a 'monster' on National TV.


----------



## babypie

Poor Meri.  She didn't even get the couch she wanted a couple of episodes ago lol


----------



## AlovesJ

rockhollow said:


> These are also questions I wonder about. And Robyn's cryptic comments about the children maybe returning to their father. The families don't seem to be blending very well.
> 
> And I could see shipping an unruly teenagers to a someone within the family, but Christine's daughter is only 8 - isn't that a bit young? And  I really didn't understand why Robyn's daughter would be going there as well.
> Robyn's comments about Meri seemed unkind to me - the poor ole first wife needs more kids to keep her busy - what was that all about?
> 
> *I wonder if Kody will now spend even more time with Robyn now that there's a new baby*.
> It sure seems like he doesn't have much of a relationship with some of his older children.
> 
> I really didn't like his comment about Hunter - yes your son is having some problems, not really nice to call him a 'monster' on National TV.



I wondered the same thing. When Christine had Truely everyone was still under one roof, so I don't know. I found it very awkward when Robyn was holding back tears about her children being treated differently, and no one said a word to comfort her.


----------



## babypie

Check out the recaps on this site, hilarious stuff http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## rockhollow

AlovesJ said:


> I wondered the same thing. When Christine had Truely everyone was still under one roof, so I don't know. I found it very awkward when Robyn was holding back tears about her children being treated differently, *and no one said a word to comfort her.*



yes, I just don't think there is the same bond between Robyn and the other ladies. I just don't think they have the same relationship, lots of struggles to adjust to the new wife - and now to throw in the new baby of Kody's.
It seems Meri is the closest to Robyn, but not much interaction with the other two wives.
Even at the camping trip, it seemed Robyn and Meri were together, but not Christine and Janelle.
And when Meri was trying to stop the kids treatment of Robyn's kids and asked for support from the other wives, she didn't get it - and later on the couch Christine seems to still be resentful about it.

And Robyn seems to always sit next to Meri, not the other sister wives.


----------



## babypie

It's kind of hard to have a bond with someone who's been in the family about a year, compared to those who have been there for 15 years.

I think Christine is jealous of Robyn since she is now the "new" wife.

Meri seems like such a pushover, she either doesn't realize or doesn't care that Robyn insults her at times.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Meri was the one who originally introduced Kody to Robyn and talked about her possibly being a sister wife if I remember correctly. Christine and Janelle most likely never wanted her. And I'm sure even if Meri does like Robyn, the bond can't possibly be as strong between them as between the other sister wives. How could it be? The other three have been together for 16 years, Robyn just popped into the picture and screwed up everything they had going for the past couple decades.


----------



## babypie

It doesn't help that Robyn is constantly overstepping her boundaries


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> It doesn't help that Robyn is constantly overstepping her boundaries



yes, yes - Robyn does seem to overstep.
And I don't know if Meri is meek or just thick and doesn't see the way Robyn speaks to her or about her.

I know that Robyn is new to the family, but even still I don't see Christine and Janelle even trying.... seems only Meri and what does she get for it.


----------



## babypie

She didn't even get the couch she wanted lol


----------



## Ladybug09

babypie said:


> It's kind of hard to have a bond with someone who's been in the family about a year, compared to those who have been there for 15 years.
> 
> I think *Christine* is jealous of Robyn since she is now the "new" wife.
> 
> Meri seems like such a pushover, she either doesn't realize or doesn't care that Robyn insults her at times.


 It was sooooooooo obvious that Christine was the favorite last season. Yep, she has definitely been replaced.


----------



## pollinilove

i missed a few shows are the other kids mean to robins kids ?


----------



## babypie

It seemed like just regular kids bickering, but then Robyn turned it into a big thing about how if her kids are unhappy they can go live with their dad


----------



## rockhollow

We didn't really get to see what was happening, but on the camping trip, something went on between the kids and Meri stepped in and was telling the kids that was no way to act with each other and wanted the other sister wives to back her up on the position (which it seems she didn't get), and the on the couch Christine was upset by the episode and didn't like the way Meri handled it.

Then we seem Robyn on the couch saying if her children didn't want to stay with her and the Brown family, they could go back to their father in the future.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> We didn't really get to see what was happening, but on the camping trip, something went on between the kids and Meri stepped in and was telling the kids that was no way to act with each other and wanted the other sister wives to back her up on the position (which it seems she didn't get), and the on the couch *Christine was upset by the episode and didn't like the way Meri handled it*.
> 
> Then we seem Robyn on the couch saying if her children didn't want to stay with her and the Brown family, they could go back to their father in the future.



Christine seems to be doing nothing but whining this season.


----------



## GTOFan

^ITA, she's whining a lot.


----------



## babypie

Wow that couple seemed so miserable about the thought of having to introduce a another woman into their marriage.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Wow that couple seemed so miserable about the thought of having to introduce a another woman into their marriage.



Yes, that couple did seem miserable. Even though the wife said she was for it, I thought she seemed to be trying to connivence herself of it. And didn't seem convinced by what the sister wives were telling her - Meri  saying just jump in with both feet!

I did notice that Robyn was sitting next to Janelle on the couch and it seems like Janelle never looked at her - she looked everywhere but at Robyn.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Yes, that couple did seem miserable. Even though the wife said she was for it, I thought she seemed to be trying to connivence herself of it. And didn't seem convinced by what the sister wives were telling her - Meri  saying just jump in with both feet!
> 
> I did notice that Robyn was sitting next to Janelle on the couch and it seems like Janelle never looked at her - she looked everywhere but at Robyn.



According to their beliefs they *have *to enter into polygamy or they wont get into heaven.


----------



## ninalicious

Exactly! It was blatantly obvious that neither of them are interested in adding more wives to the family, and that they were utterly miserable about the idea! I'm sure God doesn't want you to hate living your lives. Imagine how happy they could be if they just accepted that they are better suited for a monogamous lifestyle! Gah! Haha..


----------



## babypie

episode recap: http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## babypie

*U.S. could become defendant in Sister Wives case*

The United States government may become a defendant in a reality-show familys lawsuit challenging Utahs law banning polygamy.

The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints renounced polygamy as a condition of statehood, required by the Utah Enabling Act of 1894. With that in mind, U.S. District Judge Clark Waddoups has asked attorneys for the Brown family, stars of the TLC show Sister Wives, and the state of Utah to show why the U.S. should not also be added as a defendant in the case.

The attorneys will present their arguments in a hearing scheduled for Dec. 16.

A nationally known constitutional law attorney filed the federal suit in July on behalf of Kody Brown and his four wives: Meri, Janelle, Christine and Robyn. They say the law violates their right to privacy.

The state of Utah countered that the family doesnt have standing to challenge the law because they havent been prosecuted under it, even though police in their former hometown of Lehi opened an investigation. The Utah County Attorneys investigation remains open.

Waddoups said neither side has offered very much evidence to support its claims.

The court observes that all parties have relied upon facts to support their arguments for which they have not yet offered supporting evidence, the judge wrote in an order filed Nov. 1, saying that the Browns in particular should be prepared show they have legal standing to challenge the law. Both sides should be prepared to present evidence to support such facts.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/52873532-78/law-utah-defendant-wives.html.csp


----------



## mrskolar09

I can't wait to see tonight's episode... should be interesting
I agree about Robyn being subtly nasty to Meri on the couch last week, saying that Meri wouldn't be a mom anymore once Mariah moves out, etc

Like Meri would be an old maid in a few years while she (Robyn) will continue to pop out Kody's kids.

I seriously want to slap her every week


----------



## babypie

I wish some of the people had asked more interesting questions.


----------



## ninalicious

babypie said:
			
		

> episode recap: http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/



Wow, I was just reading through the synopsis of Sunday's episode... All this time I've just been watching the Browns and enjoying their family. It's quite interesting to see another perspective of the same thing!


----------



## babypie

ninalicious said:


> Wow, I was just reading through the synopsis of Sunday's episode... All this time I've just been watching the Browns and enjoying their family. It's quite interesting to see another perspective of the same thing!



Yeah it's pretty funny stuff on there.  Whoever runs it seems to hate Robyn lol


----------



## rockhollow

I was also a bit creeped out by Kody saying that he needed access to all the hotel rooms with all his wives in them - what's wrong with knocking?  What do all the wives do - just lay in bed hoping that Kody will creep in with his key for a little visit?
What about his rotating schedule - who's turn was it to have Kody in their bed while in Boston? Maybe because it was a mini holiday for them, they were all going to get lucky.


----------



## babypie

I think he stayed in Robyn's room at the hotel, since all the other wives had at least one of their kids with them.


----------



## arnott

Anyone watched tonight's episodes?  So I guess the weight loss will be a recurring theme which is cool.  I wonder if Janelle didn't go zip lining because there is a weight limit?  I was going to go zip-lining in Alaska and I think you had to be under 250.


----------



## babypie

3-4lbs in 60 days?  It's all that crap they eat.  You can bust your azz at the gym but if you're filling up on processed carbs (like they always seem to be during their family dinners)....

So Christine had to go on anti-depressants and anti-anxiety medication when Robyn came into the family.  Not surprised.  I hate the way these women make _natural normal human reactions and emotions _as something they need to overcome.  No! It's normal to feel messed up when your husband is "courting" another woman (urgh that word they use! lol)


----------



## cheermom09

I think the women all need to join weight watchers or something.  It would certainly speed up their weight loss. 

I just noticed that the promo thing for the show shows 1 ring connected to 4 others with crosses dangling on them. I don't know how it is for their church, but the regular lds church doesn't use crosses in any way at all. They don't have them on or in their churches, no one wears a necklace with a cross...  I'm guessing it is a network thing and not a real Brown thing.


----------



## mrskolar09

It's supposed to be the female symbol.  If you look at the ring that all four are connected to, it has the male symbol on it.


----------



## cheermom09

mrskolar09 said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be the female symbol.  If you look at the ring that all four are connected to, it has the male symbol on it.



Right!! I was reading way too much into it!


----------



## mrskolar09

It's easy to do, lol

At first look, I would have thought the same


----------



## babypie

Remember a few weeks back all five of the adults were going to study for their real estate license?

And then there was talk of starting a health food company?

And this week they suddenly want to open their own gym.  

Even though three out of five of the adults are overweight and none show any sort of expertise in the world of fitness or nutrition.

WTF? :weird:


----------



## babypie

Oh! Also, they kept saying they were "walking the strip" in Vegas but they were on Fremont street, not even within walking distance of the strip.  

And why go there and then be all disturbed and offended?  What were they expecting?!  

And why judge?  All they do is whine that people don't accept them, then they go to areas with strip clubs and glare at the girls and then talk about "modesty".


----------



## babypie

http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/ Excerpt:

_Back on the home front, we find that Robyn has rounded up her sisterwives to help her pick out furniture for [poor old] Solomon [Grundy] 's nursery. Am I the only person to see the irony that when Truely was born, Kody was courting Robyn. There was no nursery for Truely. Meri and Janelle helped a very pregnant Christine rearrange furniture so that an obviously used crib would fit in her bedroom. Truely did not have cute pictures, nor a comfortable rocker. She didn't even have a plant.

But Robyn's Sol has a room to himself, new furniture, a comfortable rocking chair so that the "family" can enjoy being with Sol. And a plant! Robyn, I swear you never cease to amaze me!_


----------



## mrskolar09

babypie said:


> Remember a few weeks back all five of the adults were going to study for their real estate license?
> 
> And then there was talk of starting a health food company?
> 
> And this week they suddenly want to open their own gym.
> 
> Even though three out of five of the adults are overweight and none show any sort of expertise in the world of fitness or nutrition.
> 
> WTF? :weird:


 
Lol, DH and I were discussing this.  We thought maybe Kody was trying to extend his harem while branching out into younger, more fit models


----------



## ninalicious

I find that they are all way too cavalier about their decision-making process (or lack thereof..) Especially when it affects so many people.


----------



## rockhollow

so again, the large Brown family that is struggling to make ends meet, have the funds for the ladies to all go to a spa and have a bunch of treatments and also be able to buy all new furniture for Robyn's new baby.

Then we see Meri saying that she's so stressed out and one of the reasons was how to pay the rents on all those houses!

The whole opening a gym was laughable. As someone else mentioned - what about the real estate thing - that was going to be their new career. And sorry, but I just don't think that the cubby wives would be the best face for a gym.
It must have been sort of embarrassing for them all to lose so little weight after 60 days of trying - again not the best face for going to the gym.


----------



## k2sealer

rockhollow said:


> The whole opening a gym was laughable. As someone else mentioned - what about the real estate thing - that was going to be their new career.* And sorry, but I just don't think that the cubby wives would be the best face for a gym.*
> *It must have been sort of embarrassing for them all to lose so little weight after 60 days of trying - again not the best face for going to the gym*.


 
I would rather see a chubby person who is working out and trying to become more fit be the "face for a gym" than a thin person who may be thin because of genetics and not because of a long hard struggle. It wouldn't repulse me, in fact, it would make me feel more comfortable and less judged for my own imperfections. This is probably why I like my local YMCA so much. They have every type working there. Not just the young, fit, pretty ones.


----------



## babypie

I don't think the Brown's, thin or overweight, are a good face for a gym because they know nothing about fitness and health.  

And anyway, this will never happen, just like their real estate venture or their health food thing...  

They should do what they know.  Like release a line of ugly ruffled tanks with long sleeves sewed on.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> i don't think the brown's, thin or overweight, are a good face for a gym because they know nothing about fitness and health.
> 
> And anyway, this will never happen, just like their real estate venture or their health food thing...
> 
> They should do what they know.  *like release a line of ugly ruffled tanks with long sleeves sewed on.*



lol


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> I don't think the Brown's, thin or overweight, are a good face for a gym because they know nothing about fitness and health.
> 
> And anyway, this will never happen, just like their real estate venture or their health food thing...
> 
> They should do what they know.  *Like release a line of ugly ruffled tanks with long sleeves sewed on*.



OMG, I almost choked on my tea...TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## pollinilove

robyn told kody she never had a crib for her other kids what did they sleep in ? is that why he went all out for her ? or is it that its her first baby with him ?


----------



## babypie

Right!  She made out as if her kids slept in cardboard boxes before Kody...


----------



## k2sealer

pollinilove said:


> *robyn told kody she never had a crib for her other kids what did they sleep in* ? is that why he went all out for her ? or is it that its her first baby with him ?


 
Just throwing out a few possibilities here, I don't actually know what her solution was.

You can co-sleep with an infant in the adult bed
Someone else suggested a cardboard box, which would actually work if you had no other options.
I heard stories growing up of various poor relations using a large bottom drawer of a dresser as a bassinet (open, of course).
On the floor.
Really, infants will sleep just about anywhere. You just have to be careful that they can't roll off something high or somehow smother themselves.
Once the baby is mobile, you have to come up with other solutions, but as infants, they are very portable.

I'm guessing that the Browns went all out for Robyn with all the new furniture because they anticipate that this won't be the only child she has with Cody. That way, the new furniture is more an investment in their families future than it is an indulgence.


----------



## babypie

k2sealer said:


> Just throwing out a few possibilities here, I don't actually know what her solution was.
> 
> You can co-sleep with an infant in the adult bed
> Someone else suggested a cardboard box, which would actually work if you had no other options.
> I heard stories growing up of various poor relations using a large bottom drawer of a dresser as a bassinet (open, of course).
> On the floor.
> Really, infants will sleep just about anywhere. You just have to be careful that they can't roll off something high or somehow smother themselves.
> Once the baby is mobile, you have to come up with other solutions, but as infants, they are very portable.
> 
> *I'm guessing that the Browns went all out for Robyn with all the new furniture because they anticipate that this won't be the only child she has with Cody. That way, the new furniture is more an investment in their families future than it is an indulgence*.



Yes, but I guess Christine feels slighted as last season when she had her baby they were rearranging an old crib in Christine's bedroom.  Now Robyn gets a brand new nursery.  No wonder Christine is feeling depressed/anxious....


----------



## slang

With 17 kids, you'd think there would be a spare crib or changing table lying around for Robyn to use


----------



## babypie




----------



## rockhollow

Didn't Kody say all their furniture went into storage in Utah, because they had to leave the state so fast - there must have been baby stuff there - why couldn't they retrieve some of that stuff for Robyn? With all those children, the Browns must have lots of baby gear.

I can't see the TV show lasting that long, so the paychecks are not going to last forever. You'd think some of them should be trying to find some kind of work.


----------



## babypie

:weird:


----------



## k2sealer

babypie said:


> Yes, but I guess Christine feels slighted as last season when she had her baby they were rearranging an old crib in Christine's bedroom.  Now Robyn gets a brand new nursery.  No wonder Christine is feeling depressed/anxious....


 
I don't know. It makes sense to me. Christine already had baby furniture. Not everyone expects to purchase new furniture with every child when there is a serviceable crib already in the house. And, she is still using the baby furniture because Truely is probably still in a crib. Plus, she might still have another baby. So, it is entirely possible that she wouldn't give Robyn her baby furniture because she was still using it and may need it in the future. So, unless Robyn is going to raise another baby without a crib, she needed furniture. You aren't supposed to buy used cribs because of the safety issues, so Robyn needed to buy a new crib. It would have been more fiscally responsible to try to find the chair and dressers used, but I suspect (just speculating here) that the Browns are getting financial help with buying the new furniture.


----------



## arnott

k2sealer said:


> I don't know. It makes sense to me. Christine already had baby furniture. Not everyone expects to purchase new furniture with every child when there is a serviceable crib already in the house. And, she is still using the baby furniture because Truely is probably still in a crib. Plus, she might still have another baby. So, it is entirely possible that she wouldn't give Robyn her baby furniture because she was still using it and may need it in the future. So, unless Robyn is going to raise another baby without a crib, she needed furniture. You aren't supposed to buy used cribs because of the safety issues, so Robyn needed to buy a new crib. It would have been more fiscally responsible to try to find the chair and dressers used, but I suspect (just speculating here) that the Browns are getting financial help with buying the new furniture.



I must be confused.  I thought they bought the baby stuff at the same used furniture store they bought the other furniture in?


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> I must be confused.  I thought they bought the baby stuff at the same used furniture store they bought the other furniture in?



 I thought it the furniture store sold new stuff, not used.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I thought it the furniture store sold new stuff, not used.



I'm pretty sure it was a used furniture store.  Can anyone clarify?


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm pretty sure that the sign over the entrance said consignment.

But that doesn't necessarily mean everything is used, either.


----------



## bnjj

If Robin were to get brand new baby furniture with each additional child she has with Kody then I could see the other wives being upset with that.  But for their first baby, I think it is reasonable.  Now, whether I think they can afford it or not when they continually talk about how tight their finances are is another matter.

Maybe her other kids slept in playpens.


----------



## babypie

I'm really sick of them pretending they are hurting for money.  They are raking it in from TLC.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ But they have over twenty people to feed and clothe, and rent to pay on four houses. There is no way they aren't hurting for money. But if they're going to go buy new furniture and join a gym and go on vacations it's ridiculous. Stop complaining that you're hurting for money and go get a job!


----------



## babypie

Exactly.  They are being paid by TLC to sit around their houses whining.  Stop trying to open a random business every episode and get a job.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Exactly.  They are being paid by TLC to sit around their houses whining.  Stop trying to open a random business every episode and get a job.



Too true! With all those babysitters, there's no reason some of them can't get a job!


----------



## mundodabolsa

babypie said:


> Exactly.  They are being paid by TLC to sit around their houses whining.  Stop trying to open a random business every episode and get a job.





rockhollow said:


> Too true! With all those babysitters, there's no reason some of them can't get a job!



there's a big reason, they're not exactly hire-able anymore now that a) they're on a reality tv show, and b) they're outed polygamists on tv.


----------



## rockhollow

mundodabolsa said:


> there's a big reason, they're not exactly hire-able anymore now that a) they're on a reality tv show, and b) they're outed polygamists on tv.



I think they could find a job if they really wanted to - I'm sure there has to be a job that wouldn't be effected because they are reality stars and polygamists.


----------



## bnjj

Posters have commented on how none of the wives comforted Robyn when she was upset about her kids choosing to live with their dad but I noticed this week that no one comforted Christine when she was upset and talking about the meds she had to start taking.  No one comforted Meri either when she was crying this week about how difficult things have been.  They all sat there looking very awkward.

For all the talk about how loving the sister wives relationship is, blah, blah, blah, I'm not buying it.


----------



## babypie

^ They seem very uncomfortable with emotion.  Notice every time one of them starts to feel something like jealousy or anger or hurt they say it's a character weakness and that they have to overcome it blah blah blah.


----------



## MrsChacon

It's just such a messed up situation.  These women need therapy and so do their children, for everything they are having to go through.  How does this man even consider any of his family members?  He seems so selfish to me.


----------



## bnjj

VERY interesting to hear Meri say that until Robyn she did not have a close bond with a sister wife.

That sure looked like an easy delivery.


----------



## mundodabolsa

you know, I've never felt highly of robyn, she's always just driven me crazy.  but I feel like I have a whole new respect for her.  granted tlc probably edited out the screaming and crazy parts, but man, that lady is one tough cookie.


----------



## babypie

I was blown away when she offered to be a surrogate for Meri.  Wow.  

And the baby looks just like Kody


----------



## cheermom09

babypie said:
			
		

> I was blown away when she offered to be a surrogate for Meri.  Wow.
> 
> And the baby looks just like Kody



Omg me too. It actually brought tears to my eyes. This episode was very revealing of the women's relationships. Interesting.


----------



## babypie

I wonder why Meri doesn't have a close relationship with Christine and Janelle?  They are always talking about their bonds and how close they all are...yet Meri doesn't feel close to the other two?


----------



## northernbelle33

I teared up when Robyn offered to be a surrogate so Meri can have a baby again. What a beautiful moment. Hopefully the other two don't get pissed because they think Robyn is trying to one-up them or make them look bad (especially since they clearly had an easy time having babies yet (as far as we know) never offered to do that for Meri.

(Yes, I know the family really doesn't need another mouth to feed, but still. I feel bad for Meri)


----------



## babypie

I feel bad for Meri too.  It seems that in their culture a women's worth is measured, at least in part, by her ability to have many children.  It's obviously a sore spot for Meri.  It would make an interesting next season if they went the surrogacy route.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Didn't Meri say she doesn't believe in that? She didn't want to do IVF or anything, if it didn't happen naturally it wasn't meant to be?  I don't know if she'd be comfortable with a surrogate.


----------



## Nishi621

I watched last night's episode, it was the first one I had seen in ages! Why are all the women in that family (sans Robyn) overweight? And the children too! Every kid I saw last night with the exception of Robyn's two little girls, were heavy. Every single kid, from young ones to the teenagers, were overweight.  I have never seen such a thing! 

As for the surrogacy thing, I thought that was very sweet, but, i also don't understand why Meri who so desperately wants more children, didn't take Kody up on the offer to do IVF? She obviously wants/wanted more kids, why not do all you can to have them?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nishi621 said:


> I watched last night's episode, it was the first one I had seen in ages! Why are all the women in that family (sans Robyn) overweight? And the children too! Every kid I saw last night with the exception of Robyn's two little girls, were heavy. Every single kid, from young ones to the teenagers, were overweight.  I have never seen such a thing!
> 
> As for the surrogacy thing, I thought that was very sweet, but, i also don't understand why Meri who so desperately wants more children, didn't take Kody up on the offer to do IVF? She obviously wants/wanted more kids, why not do all you can to have them?



Some of the younger ones and the boys don't seem to be overweight, but yes, they're definitely not a trim looking bunch in general. 

I think Meri just doesn't believe in "non-nautral" or whatever you want to call it conception. I believe her words were something like "if it's not meant to be, I don't see the point in fighting it" when Kody asked her about IVF.


----------



## Nishi621

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Some of the younger ones and the boys don't seem to be overweight, but yes, they're definitely not a trim looking bunch in general.
> 
> I think Meri just doesn't believe in "non-nautral" or whatever you want to call it conception. I believe her words were something like "if it's not meant to be, I don't see the point in fighting it" when Kody asked her about IVF.




That just seems nuts to me! Why be so miserable when you can do something about it? Oh well, what do I know, lol


----------



## northernbelle33

Robyn said that she had been praying about it for some time (and she clearly feels she got an answer), so Meri may feel that this is what God wants for their family (which would then make the "unnatural" factor irrelevant).


----------



## sandc

Maybe it's cynical, but I really don't think Robyn's offer was for the right reasons. If she carries the baby, then she is a huge part of something that would be between Meri & Kody. I'm sure she realizes this. I don't trust her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, I get what you're saying. I had the same thought. It's different when a surrogate is a stranger, but when it's another wife...it just seems like a messy situation to me.


----------



## mundodabolsa

sandc said:


> Maybe it's cynical, but I really don't think Robyn's offer was for the right reasons. If she carries the baby, then she is a huge part of something that would be between Meri & Kody. I'm sure she realizes this. I don't trust her.





as much as I gained respect for robyn during this episode, the surrogate thing made me cringe a bit about her again.  I wouldn't say her motives are exactly these, but nonetheless it seemed like a desperate and inauthentic offer.


----------



## northernbelle33

You would have to be either very stupid or very crazy to offer to be a surrogate just to jockey for position in your family. Pregnancy is risky enough on its own, and surrogacy involves a bunch of additional physical and emotional challenges. I don't think Robyn is *that* stupid/crazy.


----------



## sandc

^^I don't know, she seems really needy and something is just off about her.


----------



## babypie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Didn't Meri say she doesn't believe in that? She didn't want to do IVF or anything, if it didn't happen naturally it wasn't meant to be?  I don't know if she'd be comfortable with a surrogate.



I wonder if that's part of their religion?  Maybe they don't use birth control either?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

babypie said:


> I wonder if that's part of their religion?  Maybe they don't use birth control either?



Kody was the one who suggested it, so I don't know. It could just be her personal beliefs.


----------



## babypie

Or maybe she feels surrogacy or IVF is something that should have been approached 10 years ago.


----------



## bnjj

Meri, to me, does not seem miserable as some here have said for only having one child.

We don't know why Meri can't have more kids.  I think they even said the doctors couldn't find a reason but if it is because her eggs are not viable (probably not why), then having a surrogate won't help matters.  

How would they pay for that anyway?

I wonder what the other wives would say.  I'm sure they'd sugar coat their feelings about it.


----------



## babypie

Meri seems miserable to me, but in general, not just her baby situation.  But so does Janelle and Christine.


----------



## pinkstar3333

bnjj said:


> Meri, to me, does not seem miserable as some here have said for only having one child.
> 
> We don't know why Meri can't have more kids.  I think they even said the doctors couldn't find a reason but if it is because her eggs are not viable (probably not why), then having a surrogate won't help matters.
> 
> *How would they pay for that anyway?
> *
> I wonder what the other wives would say.  I'm sure they'd sugar coat their feelings about it.




I was wondering that too, it can't be cheap.  They are supposedly having a hard time finically so why bring on another big cost when they just had another baby and an already very large family.

I do feel bad for the older kids, they seem very unhappy and can't wait to be old enough to go back to Utah on their own.


----------



## AlovesJ

The wives aren't holding back this season. Dang, I wish Sister Wives was on Bravo so Andy Cohen could do a reunion special like the Real Housewives.


----------



## ninalicious

Wow, what a touching finale! Robyn's selflessness and generosity is beyond words. Yeah, she's emotional and cries at the drop of a hat, but she means well ..which is more than I can say for most people, lol! Her offer to be a surrogate for Meri made me tear up, totally. I love that she wants to bond with her sister wives, and the connection she has with Meri. Very heartwarming.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, from this last episode, it seems like the wives are just not one big happy family.
After all the talk about what a great thing it is to have sister wives, Meri then says that she was never close to the other two wives and is so happy to have Robyn - that was just weird.
Then Christine reveling that she's never really accepted Robyn and has so, so many issues with her.
And Janelle just seems totally removed from all the wives - in her own little world.

Then again, the supposably broke Browns, look at property to open a health club and raw land where they will build 4 new houses.

I didn't like the whole Robyn and Kody having the baby scenes. I didn't like the way it seems like Kody was controlling the whole birthing thing. And Meri was weird with her over the top excitement about the baby - that she has some kind of special bond with it - just plain weird.

Robyn and the whole surrogate thing just seemed to planned. I thinks she sees it as a way to cement herself with Meri and Kody. I don't see the other wives liking it much.


----------



## babypie

Did anyone else thing it was odd that one of Robyn's kids wandered in during the birth?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nishi621 said:


> I watched last night's episode, it was the first one I had seen in ages! Why are all the women in that family (sans Robyn) overweight?



I wonder this too.  they just seem, sloppy, for lack of a better word.  If I had to share my man with 4 others, my azz would be hittin' the gym making sure i look like a BRICKHOUSE!


----------



## babypie

^


----------



## rubycat

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder this too.  they just seem, sloppy, for lack of a better word.  If I had to share my man with 4 others, my azz would be hittin' the gym making sure i look like a BRICKHOUSE!



Janelle and Christine have each had six kids, pretty close together.  Baby weight is hard to take off. I get the impression that Kody isn't real hands on, so finding an hour to get to the gym might be impossible most days. 

I have 3 kiddos and a supportive husband, and it was so hard to take off the weight(still 10 over where I should be).  I can see how depression and being overwhelmed could make them turn to food.


----------



## bnjj

rubycat said:


> Janelle and Christine have each had six kids, pretty close together. Baby weight is hard to take off. I get the impression that Kody isn't real hands on, so finding an hour to get to the gym might be impossible most days.
> 
> I have 3 kiddos and a supportive husband, and it was so hard to take off the weight(still 10 over where I should be). I can see how depression and being overwhelmed could make them turn to food.


 
I agree.

People can be so quick to judge others.


----------



## babypie

It's not so much judgement as being practical. Three out of the five adults are overweight and they want to open a gym.  None of them have any credentials in fitness or nutrition.  I'm sorry but this just seems really silly to me.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> It's not so much judgement as being practical. Three out of the five adults are overweight and they want to open a gym.  None of them have any credentials in fitness or nutrition.  I'm sorry but this just seems really silly to me.



ITA! If they have now suddenly decided to "get healthy" - good for them, but you'd think they would "get their house in order" first by getting themselves and their kids on the right track before imparting their wisdom on others by opening a gym, seems weird to me?


----------



## DC-Cutie

babypie said:


> It's not so much judgement as being practical. Three out of the five adults are overweight and they want to open a gym.  None of them have any credentials in fitness or nutrition.  I'm sorry but this just seems really silly to me.



Ok!  Ain't no way in hell I'd patronize their gym, you need a spokesperson, one that is actually in shape and had a fitness/nutrition background. 

They'd do better opening a daycare or a baby clothing/accessory store


----------



## slang

dc-cutie said:


> ok!  Ain't no way in hell i'd patronize their gym, you need a spokesperson, one that is actually in shape and had a fitness/nutrition background.
> 
> *they'd do better opening a daycare* or a baby clothing/accessory store



lol!


----------



## Nishi621

rubycat said:


> Janelle and Christine have each had six kids, pretty close together.  Baby weight is hard to take off. I get the impression that Kody isn't real hands on, so finding an hour to get to the gym might be impossible most days.
> 
> I have 3 kiddos and a supportive husband, and it was so hard to take off the weight(still 10 over where I should be).  I can see how depression and being overwhelmed could make them turn to food.




Aren't most of janelle's kids older? And, I thought Janelle had 4 kids? I could be wrong, but, it seems to me that Janelle had her last baby quite a long time ago and could have lost some weight by now. You don't need to go to a gym to lose weight, just saying

OK, I looked it up, Janelle does indeed have 6 children. the youngest one is 7.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

slang said:


> ITA! If they have now suddenly decided to "get healthy" - good for them, but you'd think they would "get their house in order" first by getting themselves and their kids on the right track before imparting their wisdom on others by opening a gym, seems weird to me?



Seriously. Most of their kids are overweight too. Kody could afford to drop a few pounds too. Not a healthy household. They have absolutely no credentials to be opening a gym. They should get their own family on track first if health and exercise are now something they care about.


----------



## gators

^^exactly!  So many of their children are overweight.  I think their weight problems are a lack of exercise and poor nutrition, which unfortunately, their kids are following in their footsteps. 

 Kody just seems like a spaz....... Wanting to do things on a whim without thinking things through.  first it was wanting to get into real estate and now it's opening a gym.  Just so much chaos and dysfunction.


----------



## FullyLoaded

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> I wonder this too.  they just seem, sloppy, for lack of a better word.  If I had to share my man with 4 others, my azz would be hittin' the gym making sure i look like a BRICKHOUSE!



Me too! 

I don't think they have to be a size 4 after all those kids. Personally I would do my best to stay in the best shape I could be in, regardless of size. Especially with all that competition under the same roof.


----------



## rockhollow

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok!  Ain't no way in hell I'd patronize their gym, you need a spokesperson, one that is actually in shape and had a fitness/nutrition background.
> 
> They'd do better opening a daycare or a baby clothing/accessory store



good comment.
Their seem to change their minds as quickly as Kody can think up new ideas.
They need to get jobs first and then maybe think of starting a business.


----------



## Ladybug09

These people and their lifestyle....it seems so forced...like try to fit a round peg into a square hole.


----------



## Jennifer_C

I'm finally caught up  My TiVo died so I was behind a while before I replaced it.  Some thoughts:

I don't think Robyn's offer was selfish or a direct play to make herself look good.  If anything it might be a way for her to be more engaged/embedded into the family dynamics and do a kind thing for the woman that brought her into the family and I believe that type of thinking is part of what it takes to make their plural marriage situation work.  (Or not work, but that's their goal.)

I think the majority of the adults and a good number of the kids are overweight.  I won't say they're "unhealthy" because we don't know that (and there are a number of overweight people that are healthy) but I wouldn't be putting them on billboards advertising a gym any time soon.  I kind of hope that that whole storyline is a gimmick for the show, otherwise I'll be concerned about their reasoning.

Based upon the episodes I think birth control is accepted in their religion, or at least their family.  Robyn made it clear that she was avoiding another pregnancy with her previous husband and she wasn't sure whether she and Kody would decide to have another child.  To me this indicates that there are protection methods being used.

I sympathize with Robyn's kids that they are treated like "outsiders" by the family, to a degree.  I think it's to be expected but I still feel bad for them.

Random, but: I never noticed how moderately the women dressed until they mentioned it (maybe in the Vegas episode?).  It seems they're always wearing long-sleeve or elbow-length tees under their tops and I don't think I've ever seen them in skirts.  I hadn't noticed that before


----------



## babypie

I guess they went on Ellen's show?


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I guess they went on Ellen's show?



yikes, that's a frightening shot. I guess the Brown's are stars now, there won't be any regular jobs for them.


----------



## Ladybug09

When I saw this, all I though was "Fame whores"

I would be shamed to be the kids of these people in the public .


----------



## diorlongchamp34

That's disgusting sisters sharing the same man and they are fame w.


----------



## babypie

^ They are not sisters.  They are unrelated women "married" to the same man.


----------



## babypie

I thought this show would be back by now! It seems like forever, I just checked and it's back *Sunday, May 13*


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm ashamed to admit it, but I'm looking forward to it!

I saw the commercial for the upcoming season premier and got all excited


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It does seem like forever!


----------



## rockhollow

I have wondered if we were going to see more of the Brown's and I guess we are. Is that another new baby or the one Robyn had at the end of the last series?
And I guess troubles coming with Christine, she hasn't seemed happy since Robyn came on the scene.
I hate to also admit that I will be watching.


----------



## babypie

I'm ashamed too, I can't wait for this train wreck to come back!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I too am very excited for this show to come back! And to hear more about what exactly Christine is discontented with.... could she possibly leave?!


----------



## bnjj

I'm not at all ashamed to be watching.  I think learning about other religions and lifestyles is fascinating.


----------



## k2sealer

bnjj said:


> i'm not at all ashamed to be watching. I think learning about other religions and lifestyles is fascinating.


 
+1


----------



## GTOFan

I'll be tuning in!


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> I'm not at all ashamed to be watching. I think learning about other religions and lifestyles is fascinating.


 Good point!  I guess I don't feel I actually "learn" anything from this show.  I just feel like a voyer.


----------



## mrskolar09

bnjj said:


> I'm not at all ashamed to be watching. I think learning about other religions and lifestyles is fascinating.


 
I wouldn't be ashamed to be tuning in if this were the reason I was eager to watch. 

I'm all for learning about things, but honestly, I just like watching for the sheer entertainment, lol


----------



## bnjj

I certainly do not watch it as though it is a documentary on MF but I do learn things.  I am not bothered by people who live differently than I as long as they are not hurting others so I do not view this show with scorn.


----------



## mrskolar09

Oh, I don't either, don't get me wrong, I actually have a lot of respect for the wives in the family.  I think that the way they come together as one family unit, as well as how they handle themselves individually is very interesting.  I don't think it's something I could do myself.
When I say entertainment, I guess it's more on Kody's end.  I find him to be rather laughable, but that is just my personal opinion.  

Regardless, I don't want to come across as if I just view their family as some sort of trainwreck/sideshow.  

The kids are really my favorite.  I love when they focus on them.  It's cool to get their take on things, especially the older ones who are almost ready to start life out on their own.


----------



## babypie

I wonder if Robyn's offer to be a surrogate for Meri will actually happen....


----------



## mrskolar09

I hope they're going to address that at some point in this season


----------



## rockhollow

I'll be glad when it's finally on, they had played the commerical about a million times it seems.
I find it weird that we don't see anything of the second wife (just can't seem to remember her name) in the commerical. I know we see her in the the end image of Kody and the 4 wives, but not in the rest of the commerical. Could be nothing, but a little strange.


----------



## babypie

Janelle?  She's typically the quietest one of the group.

I hope they expand on Christine's (wife#3) depression story line.


----------



## Ladybug09

babypie said:


> I wonder if Robyn's offer to be a surrogate for Meri will actually happen....



She'd be an idiot. She should thank her lucky stars she doesn't have any more with him and get out while she can.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Janelle? She's typically the quietest one of the group.
> 
> I hope they expand on Christine's (wife#3) depression story line.


 
yes, that's her name - thanks.
Last night there is another new commerical for the summer season on TLC and Janelle and all the other wives were in it.


----------



## babypie

Ladybug09 said:


> She'd be an idiot. She should thank her lucky stars she doesn't have any more with him and get out while she can.


----------



## caitlin1214

Watching the rebroadcast of the new episode right now.


----------



## MarneeB

I forgot the new one was on, did I miss much?


----------



## rockhollow

Well, not much has changed with the Browns - none of them seem to have a jobs, but that doesn't seem to effect their spending. Renting a large house for christmas, and shopping for 4 large new houses, buying lots of christmas gifts.

Kody is still hard to take. Snoozing in a chair, while the women work, and the children run wild - doing nothing while one of his sons punch another son in the nose - and excited that the wives bought him some wild machine gun for his christmas gift - yuck!

Lastly - no sucess with any Brown's going to the gym.


----------



## Ladybug09

these people are on the system....since they are 'legally' his wives, they can get assistance....they  are no better than the Octomom.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ladybug09 said:


> these people are on the system....since they are 'legally' his wives, they can get assistance....they  are no better than the Octomom.



I thought they weren't legally his wives, and they investigated them for welfare fraud, and everything cleared?


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I thought they weren't legally his wives, and they investigated them for welfare fraud, and everything cleared?



Oops sorry was typing fast key word NOT LEGALLY.  Also they cleared fraud when they had jobs and lived in another state. A lot has changes since then


----------



## slang

Are they still going into the fitness business?

I only watched a little of it and they all looked the same size to me...if none of them can lose weight with a personal trainer & proper nutrition, do they still think it's a good idea to open a gym?

I also noticed Truly still has no hair, poor thing


----------



## rockystar9890

Is this show or any kind of TV show...


----------



## mrskolar09

slang said:


> I also noticed Truly still has no hair, poor thing


 
Haha, DH and I saw that, too!  She's a cute little girl though


----------



## Ladybug09

a friend of mine, her little girl didn't get any hair until she was almost 2.


----------



## mrskolar09

I didn't have much at all until I was 3 or 4... even then it grew in thin until I was a few years older.  Same for my mom.

Truly seems pretty fair-haired, so I'm sure it makes it even harder to see what hair she does have.


----------



## buzzytoes

I never watch this show but I caught about ten minutes or so of it earlier in the week. It was the Christmas episode. The thing that struck me was that NONE of them seemed happy at all. Maybe it's just the way they edit the show but I am thinking reality TV was not a good idea for this family.


----------



## babypie

Whos been watching?

The date nights were pretty uneven -- poor Meri got a ski lesson and a sprained knee, Janelle got a hike up a hill.  Robyn got a romantic dinner and Christine got a helicopter ride.


----------



## k2sealer

babypie said:


> Whos been watching?
> 
> The date nights were pretty uneven -- poor Meri got a ski lesson and a sprained knee, Janelle got a hike up a hill. Robyn got a romantic dinner and Christine got a helicopter ride.


 
Meri also gets a trip to Mexico. And Janelle WANTED the hike. She went into great detail about how it validates that she is healthier now and can walk that distance since she has been working out on a regular basis in the gym. She said she only lost 10 lbs, but she also lost 18 inches and is more fit than she was a year ago.


----------



## bnjj

I don't see them as "uneven".  I saw them as planned specifically to each wife.  Meri and Kody had been joking for 20 years about gonig skiing.  Christine had been wanting to take a helicopter ride, etc.  

I would be disappointed to see him do cookie cutter dates with all 4 with no thought given to what interests each wife.

I feel for Christine.  Meri is right that we can only change ourselves but to make it sound like there should be no expectation that Kody do his part to get things back on track with Christine is frustrating.  On the other hand, Christine is from a plural family and she went into this eyes wide open.  She's stuck on Kody and Robyn dating (for one thing) and I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact that she was pregnant when they were dating.  He was with Robyn part of the time Christine was in the hospital in labour.  

Of course living in four separate houses is not helping matters at all.


----------



## babypie

^ I think Christine expected to be the last wife forever and that's the key to her struggles.


----------



## shortsweetness

babypie said:


> ^ I think Christine expected to be the last wife forever and that's the key to her struggles.



100% agree.  I think she wanted to be the youngest wife with the most amount of attention on her and Robin came and upset that dream.


----------



## gators

babypie said:


> ^ I think Christine expected to be the last wife forever and that's the key to her struggles.



I agree!   I definitely think she is jealous of Robyn and hasn't worked through those issues.


----------



## slang

Not sure if this was common knowledge, but Janelle left Kody after birth of her last baby (after huge fight w/ Meri) and lived separately for 2 years

She seems the least "needy" wife and had a good job so could have continued to support herself and her 5 kids but went back after he advised he was moving the family to Utah:

*http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/05/tlc-sister-wives-kody-robyn-christine-janelle-meri
*


----------



## gators

^^interesting.  She definitely comes across as the most independent of the wives.  I wonder if she and Mary have worked through their issues.  Janelle just doesn't seem too close to any of the other wives.  She actually comes across as quite distant sometimes.....or that is the way is appears from the show.


----------



## babypie

Wow I had no idea Janelle left Chucky for a while...


----------



## Ladybug09

I could see the distance...On that first season you could tell she was a bit separate, but seemed closer with Christine.


----------



## bnjj

I absolutely think Christine thought she'd be the last wife and would not have to adjust to someone new coming along but it seems very naive of her to think that.  She knew what she was signing up for.


----------



## rockhollow

bnjj said:


> I absolutely think Christine thought she'd be the last wife and would not have to adjust to someone new coming along but it seems very naive of her to think that. She knew what she was signing up for.


 
I totally agree, Christine liked being the last, younger wife. She was the fun loving, wild one, but now feels like Robyn gets that spot. I don't know if she'll ever adjust to just being 3 of 4.

I wonder if Meri was always a bit jealous of Kody's relationship with Christine, and thats why she pushed to have Robyn the family. Knock Christine down a bit.


----------



## Ladybug09

could be.


----------



## bnjj

For all their talk about wanting the entire package and not just the man, they are all sure unhappy.  Meri said she always wanted a close relationship with her sister wives and did not have that until Robyn came along.  We now know that Janelle moved out for a couple years.  Christine is miserable.


----------



## slang

bnjj said:


> For all their talk about wanting the entire package and not just the man, they are all sure unhappy.  Meri said she always wanted a close relationship with her sister wives and did not have that until Robyn came along.  We now know that Janelle moved out for a couple years.  Christine is miserable.



So true! Good point!


----------



## babypie

I think the core of these women's problems is that they deny and fight so hard against natural human emotions.  It's _*normal*_ to be jelous.  You wouldn't be human if you weren't, and obviously being raised with poligamy (Christine) doesn't change that.  Yet we've heard them talk about feelings of jealously equating to weakness that they needed to pray about and overcome.  

Meri knew she was going to be the first of three wives, so wouldn't always been expecting to have sister-wife releationships.  Perhaps the lack of bond beween her and the other two had to do with Meri's inability to have more children while she watched Janelle and Christine have many kids each. It's natural to feel resentful, slighted, jealous.  This is probably the main reason why Meri feels she's never had a sister-wife bond until Robyn.


----------



## slang

I am surprised that Meri & Janelle are/were not closer considering their past history together 

They have the longest relationship since they were previously "real" sister-laws as Janelle was married to Meri's brother before she divorced him and married Kody...yet it seems like those 2 are the least bonded


----------



## bnjj

Hard to know what all their issues are.  I cannot even begin to imagine the stressors this family has faced throughout the years.  Jealousy is a normal human emotion and I think part of the problem is that Kody is probably doing very little to help Christine through this.  The living situation is not helping matters at all.

A person's faith should not make them miserable.


----------



## babypie

Or maybe they're so miserable because they're married to Chucky


----------



## bnjj

I'm sure they are miserable for a variety of reasons but I'd guess that Christine would be unhappy having another wife come along after her regardless of who she was married to.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight's episodes?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

arnott said:


> Did anyone watch tonight's episodes?



yes-- two stand out moments to me,

1. how uncomfortable they were about their sex lives. they must realize that being a public example of plural marriage, the #1 subject people are curious about is their sex lives-- if he has a preference between wives, protection, is it used? do they do it every single 4th night? etc etc. I find it frustrating they skirt around it. i also find it odd they said they never talk amongst themselves about it either. i would think that fosters the jealousy issues even more, with all the wives wondering what is going on. i think they should just be honest about it. they admitted they would be comfortable with homosexual children, so they should be comfy some sexual disclosure!

if they wanted it to be completely private... they shouldn't be on a TV show.

2. also, about bringing in another wife. all of the wives were like, 'hell no!' and he began by saying no, my wives are already lonely, but then admitted he will keep the option open....


----------



## pollinilove

if i had to guess robin gets it more


----------



## pollinilove

i would like to know what if the kids do not want a plural life ? what if the girls want to be the one and only wife? or what if a kid married a person of another nationality ?


----------



## bnjj

They said their kids are free to chose how they will live.  Of course they want their kids to live plural marriage as those are their religious beliefs but ultimately it is up to the kids and they'd support them either way.  Some of the kids have said they will not have more than one spouse.

Their nationality is American.  If you mean of another heritage, and if you more specifically mean something other than white, I've never heard them say anything against it and Mormons come in all races.


----------



## babypie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> yes-- two stand out moments to me,
> 
> 1. how uncomfortable they were about their sex lives. they must realize that being a public example of plural marriage, the #1 subject people are curious about is their sex lives-- if he has a preference between wives, protection, is it used? do they do it every single 4th night? etc etc. I find it frustrating they skirt around it. i also find it odd they said they never talk amongst themselves about it either. i would think that fosters the jealousy issues even more, with all the wives wondering what is going on. i think they should just be honest about it. they admitted they would be comfortable with homosexual children, so they should be comfy some sexual disclosure!
> 
> if they wanted it to be completely private... they shouldn't be on a TV show.
> 
> 2. *also, about bringing in another wife. all of the wives were like, 'hell no!' and he began by saying no, my wives are already lonely, but then admitted he will keep the option open*....


 
Yes that stood out.  When he first said no fifth wife, then said something like "it's almost certain no fifth wife, but we will keep the option open" my eyes eyes went to Robyn whose expression didn't even flinch.  I can see in 5 years when the show is history him "courting" another woman.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Yes that stood out. When he first said no fifth wife, then said something like "it's almost certain no fifth wife, but we will keep the option open" my eyes eyes went to Robyn whose expression didn't even flinch. I can see in 5 years when the show is history him "courting" another woman.


 
I agree, I can see Kody wanting another younger model in the future, just like his yet again new car. Again, it was funny to hear Meri telling us, that Kody didn't buy the car, got it as a bonus - for what job? I'm sure they all knew the viewers would wonder why when they are in financial straights, that Kody get a new fancy sports car, that is not really very practical for a family man with 16 kids.


----------



## Ladybug09

another car other than the Lexus??


----------



## rockhollow

Ladybug09 said:


> another car other than the Lexus??


 
I guess it's the Lexus - the comment Meri made was on the episode of 'date night'. Isn't that a different car then his original sports car that he brought with them to Vegas.


----------



## babypie

I assume they get a nice fat paycheck from TLC now so I'm sure they can afford Kody's car, the kid soon going to college etc.  They still look like they live fairly frugally with their paper plates and potato salad birthday party.  None of them look like they wear expensive clothing.  They are probably saving their pennies for the four houses/land that they want to buy.


----------



## candy2100

Regarding more wives- I just finished reading Shattered Dreams by Irene Spencer.  She said that in "the Principle" ie Plural marriage, a man needs at least three wives to approach godhood in the celestial kingdom, and with 7 wives, a quorum, it is kind of guaranteed that the man will have his own planet to rule as a god.  

The wives need the husband for their salvation  and to be the goddesses on the planet that their husband will rule. (otherwise they will never be more than angels serving others for eternity).

I think this is why women will let their husband get away with adding more wives- because it is their only way to increase their (the wives) own rewards in the afterlife. It's also just a required part of living the principle, to obey your husband.


----------



## pollinilove

i know a family only 1 husband 1 wife they have 10 kids and drive a 15 pas van


----------



## guccimamma

a quorum of wives just makes me laugh.


----------



## bnjj

candy2100 said:


> Regarding more wives- I just finished reading Shattered Dreams by Irene Spencer. She said that in "the Principle" ie Plural marriage, a man needs at least three wives to approach godhood in the celestial kingdom, and with 7 wives, a quorum, it is kind of guaranteed that the man will have his own planet to rule as a god.
> 
> The wives need the husband for their salvation and to be the goddesses on the planet that their husband will rule. (otherwise they will never be more than angels serving others for eternity).
> 
> I think this is why women will let their husband get away with adding more wives- because it is their only way to increase their (the wives) own rewards in the afterlife. It's also just a required part of living the principle, to obey your husband.


 
Yes, it is all about getting into the Celestial Kingdom/Celestial Heaven.

I have a friend who converted from Catholic to Mormon a number of years ago.  She's not a fundamentalist but I have still learned so much.  It's fascinating.


----------



## babypie

*No charges to be filed in Utah 'Sister Wives' case*​ 
May 31, 2012, 10:18 PM EST
SALT LAKE CITY (AP) -- Criminal charges will not be pursued against a polygamous family made famous by the reality TV show "Sister Wives," a Utah prosecutor wrote Thursday in federal court filings.

The case against Kody Brown and his four wives  Meri, Janelle, Christine and Robyn  stars of the TLC show, has been closed, Utah County Attorney Jeff Buhman wrote in a motion seeking to have a lawsuit against his county dismissed.

Brown moved his wives and 16 children from Lehi, Utah, about 30 miles south of Salt Lake City, to the Las Vegas area in January 2011, after Utah authorities launched a bigamy investigation.

The Browns then sued Utah County along with Utah's governor and attorney general, claiming the state's bigamy statute violates their constitutional rights to due process, equal protection, free exercise of religion, free speech and freedom of association.
A federal judge later dropped the state from the case but allowed it to continue against the county.

U.S. District Judge Clark Waddoups said he dismissed Gov. Gary Herbert and Utah Attorney General Mark Shurtleff because Shurtleff had assured the Browns they wouldn't be prosecuted under his policy that consenting adult polygamists won't be charged as long as they're not committing other crimes.

However, Waddoups noted that the Browns had reason to believe they could still face prosecution in Utah County, and agreed it could have a chilling effect on their ability to practice their constitutional rights in the state.

Buhman wrote in his Thursday motion that his county, too, had adopted the same state policy and would not pursue bigamy cases unless there was evidence of a victim or fraud.

"The criminal case against the Browns is closed and no charges will be filed against them for bigamy unless new evidence is discovered which would comport with the office's new policy," Buhman wrote.

The Browns' attorney Jonathan Turley said he was pleased that charges wouldn't be filed but noted the family didn't plan to drop the lawsuit, claiming state law remained "blatantly unconstitutional." 

"I want to express our great relief for the Brown family that this long-standing threat has been finally lifted," Turley said in a statement. "The family has spent years being publicly denounced as felons by prosecutors and had to move to Nevada to protect their family and children."

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=732869


----------



## pollinilove

is it that kody calls them wives is that what the bigamy charge is about? he only has 1 licence with mary the other wives are not wives on paper .


----------



## babypie

Um...they have a book out now? 

Publication Date: May 1, 2012
The stars of the hit show Sister Wives present an uncensored, unedited look at life in their plural marriage.
The Brown family, open polygamists, are the stars of the popular reality program Sister Wives, a hit for TLC not only because of the unusual subject matter, but also because of the honesty and frankness of the entire Brown family. Now in their own words they reveal even more to help viewers better understand the lifestyle, the family dynamics, the experience of living on camera, and the love shared in their unusual family, in a candid memoir that openly discusses the details of how their special relationship works. 

The Browns offer honest answers to the questions viewers who turn in every week cant help but have: How do all the wives feel special while sharing one husband? How does a woman decide to become a sister-wife, especially if shes not born into the lifestyle? How do the four relationships differ from each other? How do child-rearing conflicts get resolved? How does the sole husband navigate the emotions of the women and handle jealously among his four wives?, and many more. With the trademark candor that has drawn millions of viewers to their show, the Browns tell readers everything theyve ever wanted to know about life in a plural marriage.

http://www.amazon.com/Becoming-Sist...1215/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1338758292&sr=8-1


----------



## arnott

^Did they photoshop Janelle?  She looks so much thinner on the cover.


----------



## babypie

^ I know Janelle was losing weight and did seem a little smaller on last night's episode, but she certainly didn't have a waistline that defined.  

I think the producers are running out of ideas.  A whole episode about them decorating Kody's car?!  zzzzz.....


----------



## Queenie719

Christine seemed to take it a little personal when her young daughter said she was not going to be polygamist.  She was like "well if I wasn't polygamist I wouldn't have you."

News flash Christine:  monogamous people have kids too!  Sometimes a lot of them.  And they generally do not worry about all the kids they might have had if the had choosen a polygamist spouse!


----------



## babypie

I think the Browns are in for a rude awakening, it seems very few of their kids want to follow the polygamist lifestyle.  I remember a lot of the teenage girls saying they did not want to - with the exception of Meri's daughter who said she did want to do it.

Their oldest son Logan also seems to be into it, he's kind of a Kody clone in personality.


----------



## slang

The publisher of that book must hate Robyn - thats the worse pic of her EVER

The other 3 ladies look good


----------



## bnjj

Queenie719 said:


> Christine seemed to take it a little personal when her young daughter said she was not going to be polygamist. She was like "well if I wasn't polygamist I wouldn't have you."
> 
> News flash Christine: monogamous people have kids too! Sometimes a lot of them. And they generally do not worry about all the kids they might have had if the had choosen a polygamist spouse!


 
I did not see Christine's reaction as uncalled for.  If she did take it personally (which is not how I would describe it) of course she took it that way; it's a fundamental religious belief they hold.

I thought it was so cute the way the little girl said she was not good at sharing and she's not going to be a polygamist.


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> The publisher of that book must hate Robyn - thats the worse pic of her EVER
> 
> The other 3 ladies look good



i think robin is losin' a bit of her luster...all that mac n cheese and living with cody, she's lookin' harsh


----------



## pollinilove

the duggers have 19 and same mother same father



Queenie719 said:


> Christine seemed to take it a little personal when her young daughter said she was not going to be polygamist. She was like "well if I wasn't polygamist I wouldn't have you."
> 
> News flash Christine: monogamous people have kids too! Sometimes a lot of them. And they generally do not worry about all the kids they might have had if the had choosen a polygamist spouse!


----------



## bnjj

I'm sure she did not mean she wouldn't have kids if not for polygamy.  She meant she wouldn't have the child she was speaking to since Kody is her father.  Without polygamy that would not have happened.


----------



## Bagbug

I seen the previews and said the show looks stupid.  Caught it one time and I was right.  You couldn't pay me to watch this tragedy and mockery of marraige!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

why do they always evade the good questions?! the interesting stuff. of course they answer the pointless questions, like what hair products kody uses...


----------



## jayhawkgirl

I thought that, too. I mean COME ON! 

But I am looking forward the the advertised sister wife throw down next week over a house.


----------



## alliemia

yeah, they refuse to talk about sex. but i think it's a valid wonder. if he's switching around every night, it must be taxing on him sexually. unless they have a system of some sort so he gets a break. they say they keep sex between kody and each of the women and never discuss it amongst each other. but you have to wonder.


----------



## rubycat

jayhawkgirl said:
			
		

> I thought that, too. I mean COME ON!
> 
> But I am looking forward the the advertised sister wife throw down next week over a house.



Oh, which wives??


----------



## babypie

I have a feeling Kody is a dud in the bedroom lol  He probably gets intimate with each wife once every couple of months -- maybe that's why they hate the sex questions so much.  Or maybe Robyn is the only one gettin' some.

I mean, who the eff cares "What's everyone's favorite meal" or "What's Kody's favorite hair products" -- everyone wants to know how the heck 4 women share one man.  Seriously.

*rubycat* -- the preview for next week showed Christine saying something like "Why does Meri need such a big house" and Meri saying "I'm sorry I'm taking something that you think you deserve".  Something like that.  Looks juicy.


----------



## pollinilove

lol they think since merri has 1 kids she should have a 2 bedroom apt


----------



## babypie

I'm still wondering why none of the 5 adults have jobs and are still whining about how tight of a budget they are on.  It's constant "let's open a gym, let's design jewelry, let's take a real estate course".  You have like 25 kids - wait tables, flip burgers, anything!  GET A JOB.  

And yet....a vacation to Mexico.  We know they aren't struggling financially with their TLC paychecks.  Either STFU about your tight finances or start living it up and making things more exciting, I don't need to see another viewer's question episode, especially when they refuse to answer any of the interesting questions.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really wonder what their actual financial situation is, because they talk about needing money all the time and that the kids will need to work their way through college and they can't afford houses next to each other, and yet none of them have jobs or seem to be actively looking to get jobs, and they seem to take vacations left and right. TLC pays, but with 25 kids and 4 houses I imagine they can't pay that well, so why are they so nonchalant about spending money, and then always complain about money? It makes no sense.

Also, it's a little weird how weird they are about sex. I mean I understand not wanting to broadcast your sex life on national television, but they all squirm like school children when it comes up. And they don't even talk about it with each other? Ever? I'm sorry but if your husband is sleeping with three other women on a somewhat regular basis aren't protection/contraception something you would want to discuss occasionally? Something like having another child affects all of them not just the wife who gets pregnant. I find it odd that the subject is so taboo amongst the family.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i agree, they could at least joke about their sex lives, like, "he can't handle all of us!" or "we keep him satisfied" or something. i think the 3 topics people are really curious about are 
1. their sex life
2. jealousy between wives
3. how money is made and divided between the wives.

unfortunately... they completely skirt around 1 and 2! i am surprised they keep saying none of the wives talk amongst themselves about sex. i would think keeping the whole thing a secret would just foster more jealousy between them. and maybe talking about it and sharing would bring them closer? maybe i am being naive about it.

what was interesting tonight was how each of the ladies cut a check for a deposit on the homes.... and kody didn't cut a check?? i am curious if his 'income' is split into 4 between the ladies or what. because they always talk about how they don't pool their money and each wife supports herself.

also, i think mary should get whatever she wants for a home, she stuck around from the beginning, no matter how many kids she had or didn't have!!  jenelle needs to chill and live with the fact she has way more kids to support.


----------



## Nishi621

I didn't understand how each wife cut a check for their house, where do they get that kind of money? and how do each of them have it? Is it their salary from the show? does Kody give them each money?

And, I am sorry, Meri should not get as big a house as other wives. There is absolutely no reason why she needs a 6 bedroom home, a 3 bedroom is plenty big enough for a woman with one child who is going off to college soon. Not everything has to be even steven, things need to be based on reality and need. And, Meri to me, just seems like a big old whiner. The few times I have seen the show, she is always moaning and whining about something.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I can see how it is a sticky situation. Should Meri get whatever size house she can afford? Or should she get a smaller house, and give whatever $$ is leftover to one of the other wives to feed/cloth their children? I wonder how that works-- if the money is fluid across the wives or it really stays separate. If it really does stay separate, and Meri can afford a larger home, I don't see why she shouldn't get what she wants. Then again, I am surprised Kody wouldn't insist some of that $ goes to the other wives if they are all really one unit. Wasn't he actually the one pushing her saying that when he comes over, he wants to be with her in a big house? They whole thing is so confusing to me.

Also-- did anyone watch the interview after the show last night? That was hands down, the most fascinating interview they have done-- it seems like they really opened up about their discontent with eachother in that book. It is very clear Meri and Janelle still don't get along.

I think I finally get their hesitance to discuss sex now. *After Kody revealed that not only was he not in love with Christine when they were married, but he was also 'disgusted' by her, it dawned on me that he may view sex with them as the duty to create more children-- because in their religion, more children is better right?* And have nothing to do with being attracted to them physically. Robyn, who was added so much later, seems to be the exception. Does anyone have an opinion on those hurtful things he admitted to Christine?


----------



## sandc

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I think I finally get their hesitance to discuss sex now. *After Kody revealed that not only was he not in love with Christine when they were married, but he was also 'disgusted' by her, it dawned on me that he may view sex with them as the duty to create more children-- because in their religion, more children is better right?* And have nothing to do with being attracted to them physically. Robyn, who was added so much later, seems to be the exception. Does anyone have an opinion on those hurtful things he admitted to Christine?


 
I was out of the room and missed what he said about Christine. Something about nachos?  Can you fill me in?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

sandc said:


> I was out of the room and missed what he said about Christine. Something about nachos?  Can you fill me in?



there were a couple things he said--

first, he said how she was chubby when they met and he wasn't physically attracted to her. he also said she pressured him to marry fast and when the wedding day came, he looked miserable. then, he said there was a moment before the wedding he saw her eating nachos where she completely disgusted him, and because of it, he questioned marrying her. honestly, when you saw his face, what, 16 years later? he still looked disgusted at her.  i felt really bad for christine, it was clear she didn't know a lot of this until she read the book, and it is only coming out to this extent now.


----------



## dachsiemama

OK--my question is simple!  What was the purse Robyn was carrying in last night's episode--I love that!!  I've liked several of the purses I've seen on that show, especially the ones Robyn has.  Does anyone know?

Watching Sister Wives is my guilty pleasure!


----------



## pinkstar3333

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on those hurtful things he admitted to Christine?



I couldn't believe what he said, it was nasty and showed what a douche he is.  He isn't good looking or a catch himself.  

It does make you wonder why any of the women stay, they don't seem to get along and look miserable most of the time.


----------



## sandc

LamborghiniGirl said:


> there were a couple things he said--
> 
> first, he said how she was chubby when they met and he wasn't physically attracted to her. he also said she pressured him to marry fast and when the wedding day came, he looked miserable. then, he said there was a moment before the wedding he saw her eating nachos where she completely disgusted him, and because of it, he questioned marrying her. honestly, when you saw his face, what, 16 years later? he still looked disgusted at her.  i felt really bad for christine, it was clear she didn't know a lot of this until she read the book, and it is only coming out to this extent now.


 
  What an ahole!  And really, it doesn't make much sense. Janelle wasn't tiny when they got married either.  He is so gross.


----------



## Nishi621

I got to admit though, Cody was way better looking when he was younger. He has seriously gone downhill! Loved the interview with the older kids, considering the life they lead and all they've been through, they seem pretty damned down to earth and normal


----------



## pollinilove

i think merri needs to put her foot up the other wives @ . merri is first wife and only wife on paper so they need to stay in line


----------



## babypie

Oh man....

(1) I had no idea Meri and Janelle hated each other in the early years. Pretty interesting. Janelle was trying so hard to keep a poker face on while Meri was talking about it.

(2) Kody is easily and by far the biggest douchebag I've ever seen. Interviewer "You were not attracted to Christine when you met?" Kody: "That's an understatement". Really?! What purpose does it serve 15 years later to bring this up? And if he didn't find Christine attractive because she was "chubby", how the heck did he find Janelle attractive?

(3) It took three seasons but finally some of the true supressed feelings are coming out. Loved Meri's retort to Janelle "I'm sorry you think I took something you thought was yours". I can see both sides of the argument regarding Meri's house. But what are they supposed to do, buy 3 big houses next to each other and shove Meri in an apartment somewhere? 

(4) Those checks they wrote were for $5000 each (I saw the camera linger on Robyn's check for a second). Is that really enough of a down payment?

(5) Instead of starting silly businesses GET A J-O-B. 5 adults, 0 jobs. I don't get it. "My Sister Wives Closet" has got to be the dumbest idea for a business ever. Your target market for the sister wives themed products is so microscopic you'll never make $ off it. If anything they should "design" and make purses, jewelry etc that is generic not with a damn Sister Wives logo all over it.

(6) Kody is a douche.


----------



## Queenie719

babypie said:


> Oh man....
> 
> (1) I had no idea Meri and Janelle hated each other in the early years. Pretty interesting. Janelle was trying so hard to keep a poker face on while Meri was talking about it.
> 
> (2) Kody is easily and by far the biggest douchebag I've ever seen. Interviewer "You were not attracted to Christine when you met?" Kody: "That's an understatement". Really?! What purpose does it serve 15 years later to bring this up? And if he didn't find Christine attractive because she was "chubby", how the heck did he find Janelle attractive?
> 
> (3) It took three seasons but finally some of the true supressed feelings are coming out. Loved Meri's retort to Janelle "I'm sorry you think I took something you thought was yours". I can see both sides of the argument regarding Meri's house. But what are they supposed to do, buy 3 big houses next to each other and shove Meri in an apartment somewhere?
> 
> (4) Those checks they wrote were for $5000 each (I saw the camera linger on Robyn's check for a second). Is that really enough of a down payment?
> 
> (5) Instead of starting silly businesses GET A J-O-B. 5 adults, 0 jobs. I don't get it. "My Sister Wives Closet" has got to be the dumbest idea for a business ever. Your target market for the sister wives themed products is so microscopic you'll never make $ off it. If anything they should "design" and make purses, jewelry etc that is generic not with a damn Sister Wives logo all over it.
> 
> (6) Kody is a douche.


 
I think you summed up all my feelings


----------



## slang

I totally get Janelle's feelings about Meri having a big house - it doesn't make sense to me either??

They have money issues yet Meri is getting a 7 bedroom home with only 1 kid going off the college next year??

I bet the resentment goes back to when they lives in Utah.. In the first season they discussed how the finances worked and if I remember correctly Cody & Janelle split the big bills evenly (mortgage, car payments, insurance etc) and then Cody supported Christine and Janelle supported Meri...they each got the same amount of money to run their "household" yet Meri only had 1 kid to support, thats why she always had money left over for nicer things that Janelle & Christine couldn't afford for themselves or their kids...


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> I totally get Janelle's feelings about Meri having a big house - it doesn't make sense to me either??
> 
> They have money issues yet Meri is getting a 7 bedroom home with only 1 kid going off the college next year??
> 
> I bet the resentment goes back to when they lives in Utah.. In the first season they discussed how the finances worked and if I remember correctly Cody & Janelle split the big bills evenly (mortgage, car payments, insurance etc) and then *Cody supported Christine and Janelle supported Meri*...they each got the same amount of money to run their "household" yet Meri only had 1 kid to support, thats why she always had money left over for nicer things that Janelle & Christine couldn't afford for themselves or their kids...


No, Meri worked in Utah. I believe shortly after season one aired she lost her job. So Janelle didn't support Meri financially, they had three incomes split between the three families.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> No, Meri worked in Utah. I believe shortly after season one aired she lost her job. So Janelle didn't support Meri financially, they had three incomes split between the three families.



They have said they divide the responsibility for bill payments based on each person's income level. So the person who makes the most money, pays the most in bills. 

According to them, Janelle and Cody have always made the most money - even when Meri worked she said she made very little compared the Cody & Janelle...Janelle's money was thrown in to bring up Meri's monthly income and Cody supported Christine as she didn't work outside the home


----------



## babypie

If that's the case, i wonder if there is some sort of hierarchy that they follow. Meri being the first (and only legal) wife, I wonder if she's "entitled" to be supported by "lower" wives? In any case, I see no reason why Kody, Meri and Janelle have not been employed for what, a year, two years, however long it's been since they left Utah. Robyn and Christine have babies so I can see why they need to be SAHMs right now but the others? Half azzed business ideas and fretting about $ on camera when none of them work.


----------



## alliemia

The Sister Wives jewelry is nonsense. Who wants jewelry with SW on it for sister wife? They keep saying people may want it as Strong Woman, but do people go around wearing random initials like that? I don't see it as very lucrative.

Look, here's the designs http://www.mysisterwifescloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1822


----------



## slang

Cody was answering all the hard questions posed to Meri - I wish he wasn't there and we got to the truth of Janelle and Meri's past...

Not surprised Meri made Janelle feel unwelcome in the home after she was married into the family, she seems means & bitter....I like that Janelle said she didn't care how Meri felt about her getting pregnant first since Meri wasn't nice to her anyways

Janelle's kids are my favourites - love Logan, Hunter & Maddie!

Robyn's new jewellery line is ugly...she cries too much...was she wearing socks with sandals??


----------



## slang

alliemia said:


> The Sister Wives jewelry is nonsense. Who wants jewelry with SW on it for sister wife? They keep saying people may want it as Strong Woman, but do people go around wearing random initials like that? I don't see it as very lucrative.
> 
> Look, here's the designs http://www.mysisterwifescloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1822



OMG - according to the site clothing & purses are coming!!!

Clothing??? they have to be kidding!!


----------



## bnjj

I agree that Meri does not need as big a house as the rest of them but she should still have a nice house and I don't think anyone was saying she shouldn't.

Meri was let go of her job shortly after they came out with the truth about their lives.

Kody really needs to learn some tact.  The things he said about Christine and the nachos were so hurtful.


----------



## pollinilove

wish i could do freaky friday movie type switch lol . i would love to be merri for that day. i would have said well kody is my husband on paper and i can have what ever size home i like so deal B's


----------



## pollinilove

sorry merri fan i just do not like number 3  or 4
i like 1 and 2


----------



## babypie

slang said:
			
		

> OMG - according to the site clothing & purses are coming!!!
> 
> Clothing??? they have to be kidding!!



Tank tops with sewn on sleeves are coming! 

That jewelry is ugly and overpriced.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Are they for serious with this jewelry?


----------



## MarneeB

Clothing?? Good luck with that ladies! Who the heck would even wear the 'SW' jewelry? Oh and I agree, they need to get JOBS and stop complaining about not having money. Speaking of money, I wonder what TLC is paying them? (Why do I even watch this show, lol?!)


----------



## bnjj

babypie said:


> *Tank tops with sewn on sleeves are coming!*
> 
> That jewelry is ugly and overpriced.


----------



## ILuvShopping

did meri seriously want a 7 bedroom house??? i don't think any of them need a house that big. not sure they can make them that big to have 7 decent sized bedrooms! the kids would be practically living in a closet. 

I kinda feel that with meri being the first and only 'official' wife that she should get some seniority with stuff. although i guess she did know what she was getting into. 
i was only half listening to the episode but to me it sounded like kody wanted the big house for meri. then meri said she just wanted a wet bar and deck.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'd get a 1-2 bedroom condo and move as far away from Cody and the clan as I could.


----------



## rubycat

I don't see the need for Meri to have a seven bedroom house, she doesn't need all of that room.  I'm sure that the gated community they are buying into has home size regulations, so i'm certain she will get a large home, but give their finite resources it is simply stingy of her to demand a home the same size as the others with many more children. She should still have a nice home, but not as large.  It's nobody's fault that she couldn't have her 8 children, really think they should look into counseling instead of fertility treatments.

Wondering why Kody didn't let Meri answer for herself to explain why she was so awful to Janelle.  He stepped in and basically denied it all.  Janelle's face showed her anger a few times, but she swallowed it down and toed the party line.

I felt so badly for Christine during their interview show, I couldn't believe how awful Kody was to her.  I feel like he is 'punishing' her, for not accepting Robin with open arms.  

Really wish that she and Janelle would team up and leave the loser, make him pay child support, then see if he still feels that Meri needs a huge house.


----------



## DC-Cutie

what the heck is going on with Kody's hair?


----------



## pollinilove

this thread topic is funny so many people disagree


----------



## ILuvShopping

DC-Cutie said:


> what the heck is going on with Kody's hair?



that's what happen when men are in denial that their hair is thinning or their hair line is receding. they grow it out and make themselves look ridiculous cause they aren't fooling anyone.


----------



## pollinilove

i do see all points of views but what should merri get as wife number 1


----------



## pollinilove

i just do not get this whole 4 wives thing so who gets what i do not know


----------



## DC-Cutie

ILuvShopping said:


> that's what happen when men are in denial that their hair is thinning or their hair line is receding. they grow it out and make themselves *look ridiculous cause they aren't fooling anyone.*


  aint' that the truth.  It's thin, looks greasy and lifeless.




pollinilove said:


> i do see all points of views but what should merri get as wife number 1



Do you mean legally?


----------



## babypie

"my sister wife's closet" page on facebook already has a bunch of people complaining about the high prices of the jewelry lol


----------



## pollinilove

yes i mean legally she has mor say in things . if kode drops dead today she can toss all the wives and kids out .




DC-Cutie said:


> aint' that the truth. It's thin, looks greasy and lifeless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean legally?


----------



## rubycat

pollinilove said:


> i do see all points of views but what should merri get as wife number 1




Meri knew what she was getting into, heck she "fell in love" with the girl that Kody courted before Janelle, and also pushed him to Robin.  Seems like she's acting like his wing man....or pimp.  
I guess I just don't  see that she deserves more as first wife, and equal share, but not more.


----------



## babypie

DC-Cutie said:


> what the heck is going on with Kody's hair?



This


----------



## DC-Cutie

pollinilove said:


> yes i mean legally she has mor say in things . if kode drops dead today she can toss all the wives and kids out .



exactly! Unless he has a serious ironclad will drawn up.

Has this topic ever come up on their couch talks


----------



## msspooky09

ladybug09 said:
			
		

> i'd get a 1-2 bedroom condo and move as far away from cody and the clan as i could.



lol!


----------



## babypie

DC-Cutie said:


> exactly! Unless he has a serious ironclad will drawn up.
> 
> Has this topic ever come up on their couch talks



No, it's mostly Robyn crying and Kody babbling on the couch


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think the major problem here is that they act like they are one big family, but in reality they function as four separate families. They live in different homes, each wife has their own budget, etc. obviously that is going to get messy when they talk about sharing. If they all l lived in one home and shared the finances as one big family there would be a lot less jealousy IMO.


----------



## pollinilove

i agree they should build one big home . 1 room for each wife and a big boy room ,bug girl room, small boy room , small girl room.


----------



## pollinilove

big girl sorry not bug girl


----------



## babypie

Then they would hear each other have sex


----------



## slang

pollinilove said:


> yes i mean legally she has mor say in things . if kode drops dead today *she can toss all the wives and kids out* .



Toss the wives out of what? they each rent their own homes probably in their own names - Meri has no say in that...

That is most likely why each woman paid her own downpayment on their own house - it will belongs to them, not Meri and not Cody...


----------



## pollinilove

i just was saying if he drops dead they said they do not work so i was thinking cody paid the bills . so in that case meri could stop paying the rent . but thats on them hope it works  out .



slang said:


> Toss the wives out of what? they each rent their own homes probably in their own names - Meri has no say in that...
> 
> That is most likely why each woman paid her own downpayment on their own house - it will belongs to them, not Meri and not Cody...


----------



## pollinilove

i only watch the show for the kids older kids . the wives bore me


----------



## slang

I think the Brown's need Suze Orman:

Janelle filed for bankrupcy in 1997 
Meri in 2005 for $85,000 - mostly credit card debt 
Christine in 2010 for $25,000 - mostly credit card debt

Robyn has no bankruptcy but her divorce left her with $33,000 in debt which she brought into the marriage

Cody has 2 failed businesses


----------



## slang

pollinilove said:


> i just was saying if he drops dead they said they do not work so i was thinking cody paid the bills . so in that case meri could stop paying the rent . but thats on them hope it works  out .



In the past Janelle & Cody were the bread winners, Janelle paid half the bills - they said she made more than Cody some years...as for now, I don't think any of them work

If it doesn't work out with Cody, Janelle & Christine could team up... Janelle could work and make all the $ and Christine could take care of her kids - isn't that what they did in Utah?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This family is pretty much just a mess.


----------



## pollinilove

lol


----------



## bnjj

I was surprised to learn how much animosity and dysfunction there is in this family.

When they all lived together in one house it appeared they pooled their finances and Christine did most of the cooking.  I recall them commenting on how Christine could make the grocery budget stretch.

They keep mentioning some marketing thing he/they are involved in.  That's how he got his car (the one from the Valentine's Day show) so he does seem to be working and this past ep he commented on it being successful.  At what is not known.


----------



## Ladybug09

slang said:


> Toss the wives out of what? they each rent their own homes probably in their own names - Meri has no say in that...
> 
> That is most likely why each woman paid her own downpayment on their own house - it will belongs to them, not Meri and not Cody...



do we know that they actually own? Or are they getting housing.....

I totally don't believe that these people are getting NO assistance.


----------



## AlovesJ

ILuvShopping said:


> did meri seriously want a 7 bedroom house??? i don't think any of them need a house that big. not sure they can make them that big to have 7 decent sized bedrooms! the kids would be practically living in a closet.
> 
> I kinda feel that with meri being the first and only 'official' wife that she should get some seniority with stuff. although i guess she did know what she was getting into.
> i was only half listening to the episode but to me it sounded like kody wanted the big house for meri. then meri said she just wanted a wet bar and deck.


 
Meri's want of a big house comes off selfish to me. I don't think she should have any kind of seniority, but I feel like Robyn kind of acts like Meri does.

I missed half of the hour interview after the finale. What I did catch was interesting though. Cody said he wasn't in love with Christine, which kind of makes you think he was just marrying women to have more wives.


----------



## msspooky09

AlovesJ said:
			
		

> Meri's want of a big house comes off selfish to me. I don't think she should have any kind of seniority, but I feel like Robyn kind of acts like Meri does.
> 
> I missed half of the hour interview after the finale. What I did catch was interesting though. Cody said he wasn't in love with Christine, which kind of makes you think he was just marrying women to have more wives.



This. I honestly don't think he cares about them, he just needs them to validate him. I thought it was really revealing to see when he went back to see his friends from high school (last season I think?) and they all talked about how much he loved attention and loved being the center of attention all the time. I think having 4 wives, 17 kids & a TV show gets him all that attention all the time!


----------



## Daydrmer

I do feel bad for Meri that because of her family size she doesn't _need_ a big house. Like she said that was the cards she was dealt and it sucks for her because its now what she wanted. But the reality is, that is what happened. She _does_ have a small family and she doesn't need 7 bedrooms. It seems like their money is seperate so why she would want to spend the money to maintain such a large home instead of a small home and pocket the extra $$ for other priorities, I just don't get.


----------



## dachsiemama

I kind of see both sides.  I feel for Meri and understand the point of view of the other wives too.  It seems to me that Meri ought to be able to have a good-sized house, 3 bedrooms say, because all the kids and family members spend time with her too and she would need more space than just a single mom with one child.  Wanting 7 bedrooms if it's just to make up for not having the 7 kids is emotionally understandable but not a good idea for her mental well-being or family harmony in my opinion (for whatever that's worth!).  As someone said, they should be aiming for equity, not equality.  Fairness and kindness are called for.


----------



## dachsiemama

Daydrmr--what is that delicious purse in your little picture?


----------



## Daydrmer

A Miu Miu Bow


----------



## pollinilove

i think merri should just buy the small house and a nice 2 seater car


----------



## slang

Ladybug09 said:


> do we know that they actually own? Or are they getting housing.....
> 
> I totally don't believe that these people are getting NO assistance.



The houses they live in now they rent, the downpayments were for houses to own which I don't get since they have no real income??

I've read that they did get assistance up until the show aired (food stamps snd such) when Christine filed for bankrupcy in 2010 it was as a single Mum, so they play both sides - say they are married but use social assistance when available for single Mums


----------



## dachsiemama

Just wondering again--does anyone know what the purse Robyn was carrying in the latest episode(s) was?--the black and red one with the big flower.  I liked that.


----------



## AlovesJ

msspooky09 said:


> This. I honestly don't think he cares about them, he just needs them to validate him. I thought it was really revealing to see when he went back to see his friends from high school (last season I think?) and they all talked about how much he loved attention and loved being the center of attention all the time. I think having 4 wives, 17 kids & a TV show gets him all that attention all the time!



I caught the first half of the Tell All Special. Eye opening. I thought there was more love between Cody and each wife. I think the only one he might be in love with is Robyn. Poor Christine. For Cody to say it's an understatement about not being attractive to Christine, was HORRIBLE. If I were her I  would've had to come across the room and punch him. Then punch him again.


----------



## pixiejenna

I felt bad for Meri during the interview, it was a bash Meri session. I always got the feeling that Janelle is a bit of a loner of the group she seems to not be as social as the other wives and depressed, now we know why. I'm not surprised that their is a struggle between the two I think it would be that way for anyone in that situation. I also feel like since the move Janelle as lost a bit of her identity and struggling to reestablish herself. Back in Utah she was a breadwinner and in Vegas she's in the same boat as everyone else. I think her role as a breadwinner gave her a greater sense of self-worth & purpose.

I get both sides of the size of house for Meri and honestly I would side with Meri if I had to pick sides. While size wise she doesn't have a need for a large house lots of people live in houses much larger than what their needs dictate. I completely agree with her comment that she shouldn't be punished because she couldn't have more kids. She wanted them and they tried but she had several miscarriages. I think it's selfish & childish that the other wives feel like she should get a "lesser" house so they could get the spill over from her getting a lesser house because they have larger families. Meri is Codys first and legally only wife, so if Cody were to croke she should be left with a 2 bedroom apt while all the others have large homes?! 

I think Meri has more spending power since she only has one child and it seems like the other wives are resentful of her ability to buy more luxuries while they struggle to get by. I get that it's hard but heck you chose this lifestyle and you chose to have that many kids. If your that darn frustrated go out and get a JOB so you can bring in an income to the mix. We all know that they used to receive finical assistance, I'm not sure if they still do. I really wish they would flesh out how they handle finances more especially since they don't have jobs. I'm guessing most of their money is from the show right now and I guess Cody has some job in marketing. 

OMG when Cody said that he was not attracted to Christine was an understatement was SO appalling. WTF why would you marry someone that repulses you?!? The fact that he would think such a thing(seeing a woman eating nachos=repulsive) shows how shallow he is. Not that anyone here thinks he's a "deep" guy but IMO it shows how trivial he treats marriage. If he values marriage and the women he's married too he wouldn't marry someone if he wasn't ready too or didn't even find appealing. I felt SO bad for christine when this came out I wanted to hug the poor girl. 

One of the other posters noted that they really aren't one big family they are living as 4 individual families, ITA. Back in Utah they seemed more like a single family unit now that they are in Vegas living in 4 separate homes they really don't have the single big family unit feeling anymore. I'm sure a part of it is due to finical strain, but I feel like it's mostly due to the fact that they are all spread out all over the place. I think that combined with the fact that they don't have jobs gives them more free time to think about the petty things and it's driving them apart.


----------



## babypie

dachsiemama said:


> Just wondering again--does anyone know what the purse Robyn was carrying in the latest episode(s) was?--the black and red one with the big flower. I liked that.


 You could probably tweet her and ask, or ask on their FB page


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I get the impression that Kody only really cares about Meri and Robyn. I think Janelle is more like a business partner than a wife, and Christine is more like a nanny than a wife.


----------



## dachsiemama

babypie said:


> You could probably tweet her and ask, or ask on their FB page


Thanks--I probably will try on the FB page.  I never could figure out Twitter.  Had an account once but couldn't figure out how to tweet so I cancelled!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching the tell all special now, and my God Kody is being such an a$$!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

dachsiemama said:


> Thanks--I probably will try on the FB page.  I never could figure out Twitter.  Had an account once but couldn't figure out how to tweet so I cancelled!



I have seen similar purses at a store called Charming Charlie. They don't have the purse I saw online, only the wallet: http://charmingcharlie.com/cc/produ...=1000006408&sId=11205500005&pgName=&pdpTrail=, but if there's a store near you you might be able to find the purse I saw or something similar.


----------



## pollinilove

merri does need a big home but not 7 bedrooms most of the family gathers at her home for christmas and other events . so a 3 bedroom large kirchen with double ovens or a dining room thats big


----------



## pollinilove

so how should things run ? do all the wives get the same amount of money if merri has to pay less in mortgage does she get to keep the left overs and what she wants or does she just get what covers her small home ? how do you guys think it should be ? most say merri should have a 3 bedroom and i see your point . but if they all get the same money and her bills are less they will be pissed.


----------



## pollinilove

or buy 2 big homes and let janelle and robin share and merri and christine share


----------



## pollinilove

well no matter what we think merri got her big house . if you only had 1 kids what would you do with a 7 bedroom house ? 1 mine, 2 kid rm, 3 closet ,4 guest , 5guest, 6&7 i have no idea


----------



## rubycat

My issue is that Christine and janelle were having trouble feeding their kids and meri had to have a large rental with a pool. That is the epitome of selfish in my book.   

I probably need to stop watching this show, i just cant believe that they live this way. Koty drives a two seat luxury sports car while some of his wives worry about feeding his kids.  He takes vacations but Christine can't visit her family. This should not be on television, it is sad.


----------



## slang

pollinilove said:


> so how should things run ? do all the wives get the same amount of money if merri has to pay less in mortgage does she get to keep the left overs and what she wants or does she just get what covers her small home ? how do you guys think it should be ? most say merri should have a 3 bedroom and i see your point . but if they all get the same money and her bills are less they will be pissed.



I believe they all do get the same amount of money to run their household and her expenses are less with only one kid to feed and clothe - so maybe youre right, thats why they are pissed

I've heard them say before that Mary can afford to buy nicer things for herself and her daughter because she has money left over every month where as Janelle and Christine struggle to budget with so many mouths to feed


----------



## slang

rubycat said:


> My issue is that Christine and janelle were having trouble feeding their kids and meri had to have a large rental with a pool. That is the epitome of selfish in my book.
> 
> I probably need to stop watching this show, i just cant believe that they live this way. Koty drives a two seat luxury sports car while some of his wives worry about feeding his kids.  He takes vacations but Christine can't visit her family. This should not be on television, it is sad.



I totally agree with everything you said!!!

I couldn't believe when Christine said she wants to be able to visit her father, Cody told her to save from her grocery money! She has to feed 7 people plus him when he eats at her house, how far can she make her money stretch


----------



## bnjj

rubycat said:


> My issue is that Christine and janelle were having trouble feeding their kids and meri had to have a large rental with a pool. That is the epitome of selfish in my book.
> 
> I probably need to stop watching this show, i just cant believe that they live this way. Koty drives a two seat luxury sports car while some of his wives worry about feeding his kids. He takes vacations but Christine can't visit her family. This should not be on television, it is sad.



I agree that given how tight their finances were when they moved to Vegas Meri probably should have gone with a less expensive house for the interim.

I am pretty surprised by the level of dysfunction in this household.



slang said:


> I believe they all do get the same amount of money to run their household and her expenses are less with only one kid to feed and clothe - so maybe youre right, thats why they are pissed
> 
> I've heard them say before that Mary can afford to buy nicer things for herself and her daughter because she has money left over every month where as Janelle and Christine struggle to budget with so many mouths to feed


 
I don't live in the US so have no idea how social assistance and child benefits (if any) work there so I don't understand how they would all have the same amount of money.  Three of them can claim single mother status and get whatever gov't benefits that gets them and Meri cannot.  I presume that one gets more money each month from the gov't based on how many kids they have.  

Where I live, and I cannot speak for the rest of Canada, if someone is applying for social assistance and the father is not paying child support, the gov't goes after him and will garnish his wages if he is not willing to pay.  Now I guess if these three don't supply info on who the father is, the gov't would not be able to track him down (forget that they are on TV as this applies to everyone).  

Wonder if Robyn's ex pays anything.

Also, here child benefits (not sure of name as I don't have kids - used to be called Family Allowance) are given to anyone with kids each month, not just people on social assistance.


----------



## slang

^ I have no idea if they get money from the state fir their kids, I have read they got food stamps 

What I was referring to as far as Meri having money left over is the household budget Cody gives them to pay their bills etc, the same money he told Christine to save money from in the future if she wants to visit her father...sounds like they all get the same household budget regardless of how many kids they have to support


----------



## babypie

dachsiemama said:


> Thanks--I probably will try on the FB page. I never could figure out Twitter. Had an account once but couldn't figure out how to tweet so I cancelled!


 Me too, I think I downloaded twitter and uninstalled in within an hour lol

Speaking of their FB page...wow are there some heated comments on there!


----------



## pollinilove

i think merri should do the nice thing and give christy the money for her visit


----------



## rockhollow

I haven't been watching the show, I recorded it, but just haven't watched. After reading the comments here, I did go and watch the special tell all.
Boy the ladies sure didn't look happy, I think they must all be surprised by the other ladies comments in the  book. They are quite a dysfunctional group.
From what they portrayed on the show, I thought the ladies got along way better, but after seeing the special, it seems like they hardly like each other, and there are LOTS of issues between them - they don't seem like sisters.

It makes more sense that Meri was so interested in having Robyn join the group, she doesn't seem to like the other two wives, and must have thought she would have Robyn in her corner.

And I was a bit creeped out when they were talking about the lady that got away. It was just weird the way Meri talked about how in love she was with her. I wonder what ever happened to her - will she surface now with a 'tell all' - she should call it "The Lucky Escape".

Kody couldn't be more disgusting - I think he kept over talking Meri because he didn't want her to tell it like she saw it. Funny that he talked about how happy and what a good place him and Meri were in, and Meri said 'no' they were not happy.
And the things he said about Christine - ouch! She is having a hard time emotionally, and I'm sure those comments from Kody must have really hurt!

Lastly - Kody's hair was really bad - it looked like he had a couple of pounds of hair spray on it. I bet her spend more time on his hair than the wives. Everything about that guy is creepy!


----------



## dachsiemama

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I have seen similar purses at a store called Charming Charlie. They don't have the purse I saw online, only the wallet: http://charmingcharlie.com/cc/produ...=1000006408&sId=11205500005&pgName=&pdpTrail=, but if there's a store near you you might be able to find the purse I saw or something similar.


Thanks for the link!  They do have a handbag that looks somewhat similar, although in a different color.


----------



## shortsweetness

Is the special on the internet?  I did not record it and I would love to watch it


----------



## dorcast

rockhollow said:


> It makes more sense that Meri was so interested in having Robyn join the group, she doesn't seem to like the other two wives, and must have thought she would have Robyn in her corner.
> 
> And I was a bit creeped out when they were talking about the lady that got away. It was just weird the way Meri talked about how in love she was with her. I wonder what ever happened to her - will she surface now with a 'tell all' - she should call it "The Lucky Escape".
> 
> Kody couldn't be more disgusting - I think he kept over talking Meri because he didn't want her to tell it like she saw it. Funny that he talked about how happy and what a good place him and Meri were in, and Meri said 'no' they were not happy.
> And the things he said about Christine - ouch! She is having a hard time emotionally, and I'm sure those comments from Kody must have really hurt!



Agree with all.

Meri truly seemed in love with that woman.

I'm also intrigued that they just gloss over the fact that Janelle was married to Meri's brother. Seems quite incestuous to me.   Meri and Janelle clearly dislike each other, but obviously they knew each other before Kody's marriage.


----------



## slang

dorcast said:


> Agree with all.
> 
> Meri truly seemed in love with that woman.
> 
> I'm also intrigued that they just gloss over the fact that Janelle was married to Meri's brother. *Seems quite incestuous to me*.   Meri and Janelle clearly dislike each other, but obviously they knew each other before Kody's marriage.



How about Janelle's mum is married to Cody's dad - she's his second wife!


----------



## rockhollow

When the show first came out, I really thought that the sister wives really liked each other - excellent acting for the show I guess. Yes, there were some issues around Kody and all the kids, but at the core, I thought there was some 'women together' bond. Now after seeing the special, it really seems like the family was way more dysfunctional than they portrayed it for the show. I wonder how much Kody cajoled the ladies into maybe pretending they had a good relationship among themselves for the sake of the show.

The body language of the ladies, and they way they all skirted around most the questions asked spoke volumes. Those ladies really don't like each other - and I think they hate 'sharing' Kody.


----------



## dorcast

slang said:


> How about Janelle's mum is married to Cody's dad - she's his second wife!



I forgot that! Many bizarre twists in this family


----------



## bnjj

slang said:


> How about Janelle's mum is married to Cody's dad - she's his second wife!


 
Really?  I was sure I've heard Janelle say more than once that she did not come from a Polygamist family.


----------



## pixiejenna

It has been speculated that Meri wanted Robin to join to "knock down" Christine a few notches because she was Codys favorite. She definitely seemed that way(IMO) until his nasty comment on the special. Before Robin was in the mix she garnered a lot of his attention, more than he gave Meri & Christine. But after seeing the special when they were talking about Meri & Codys issues and that they were in therapy. Cody say they were in a high point in there marriage when they brought Robin in and Meri very clearly stated no they were not. Maybe Meri wanted Robin to join the family so she could get a break from Cody. It would be a distraction for them so they wouldn't have to focus on their relationship and they can focus on the new relationship. She could get some needed space from him as he would spend his free time with his new wife. Maybe that's a part of why she bonded so quickly with Robin.


----------



## Daydrmer

Her mom married Kody's dad after she married Kody. Her mom converted to the FLDS church like she did.


----------



## babypie

It's so odd that Meri is so insecure about her relationship with Kody and doesn't get along well with wife 2 and 3, yet she was the one who pushed for Robyn to join the family.  These people are just twisted.  

On a trivial note, Christine's make up finally looked good on the interview episode.  I usually want to reach into the TV and dab concealer onto her nose (why is it always red?)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Christine did look good. 

Kody strikes me as very selfish. He doesn't seem to care that much about any of the wives or children. I was disgusted when he snapped at Christine "If you want to visit your dad save grocery money." The money she uses to feed his children! So he can buy things like a car he can't even drive his family in. Good grief. Everything that comes out of his mouth about his wives or kids is to make him feel more manly or look better. It doesn't seem like he listens to any of them or respects any of their opinions or really cares about their happiness as long as it makes him happy or look good.


----------



## slang

bnjj said:


> Really?  I was sure I've heard Janelle say more than once that she did not come from a Polygamist family.



Her mum "converted" after she married Cody & became Cody's father's 2nd wife....they talked about it in an episode where the family went to Wyoming to visit him on his ranch & we met them all


----------



## Ladybug09

Are there no other men out there?


----------



## HauteMama

^ Agreed. Although I am sure that this "family" doesn't represent all polygamist families, it sure puts polygamy in a bad light. All the things that families with multiple wives claim (they are like "sisters", they all support one another, they all work as a team, etc.) seem not to be true in this family so the wives have all of the negatives and none of the positives. I can't imagine why they stay with this selfish man. There is something wrong about a man who cannot financially support the children he has or spend enough time with them, yet is out seeking a new conquest (and potentially more children). If anyone ever needed to be dissuaded from converting to this lifestyle, this series is just the ticket.


----------



## rockhollow

HauteMama said:


> ^ Agreed. Although I am sure that this "family" doesn't represent all polygamist families, it sure puts polygamy in a bad light. All the things that families with multiple wives claim (they are like "sisters", they all support one another, they all work as a team, etc.) seem not to be true in this family so the wives have all of the negatives and none of the positives. I can't imagine why they stay with this selfish man. There is something wrong about a man who cannot financially support the children he has or spend enough time with them, yet is out seeking a new conquest (and potentially more children).* If anyone ever needed to be dissuaded from converting to this lifestyle, this series is just the ticket*.


 
Ain't that the truth!

And when will Kody start to court a new wife, he's got no time for the ones he has, must be time for a new conquest.


----------



## babypie

*They are going to be on Anderson Cooper today at 4/3c*


----------



## pixiejenna

The cooper anderson interview was a repeat eppy, I guess they had a previous eppy with 4 young adults who were exiled from the FDLS which I hope to catch sometime because it looked like it was interesting. This Robyn was pregnant during the interview and they were all still pretty happy, nothing like the recent book interveiw eppy. It makes me wonder how much of a show they are putting on for the cameras.


----------



## bnjj

New season premiers tonight.

From the commercials, which are often misleading, things appear worse than ever.  Not surprising.


----------



## arnott

Can't wait for the season premiere!  Got my DVR set to record!


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't wait to see the season premier tonight! The commercials make it look like it's going to be a heavy eppy. I'm not surprised that their family is having problems since they are living apart and have undergone major changes with a very sudden move.

It will be interesting to see how much they will delve into their financial issues. We all knew Robin was already in 30 G in debt starting off which I'm sure has only gotten worse, since I don't think she has a job and has a new baby to take care of. To an extent I don't want to totally blame her because I'm guessing her first husband probably did diddly squat to assist her financially with her first 3 kids. But on the other hand she doesn't seem to actively be working to get out of it. And you can't just stick your head in the sand when it comes to debt because it just snowballs. Not to mention that most of the wives are also struggling financially, so I wonder if they will get into that.


----------



## slang

pixiejenna said:


> It will be interesting to see how much they will delve into their financial issues. *We all knew Robin was already in 30 G in debt starting off* which I'm sure has only gotten worse, since I don't think she has a job and has a new baby to take care of. To an extent I don't want to totally blame her because I'm guessing her first husband probably did diddly squat to assist her financially with her first 3 kids. But on the other hand she doesn't seem to actively be working to get out of it. And you can't just stick your head in the sand when it comes to debt because it just snowballs. Not to mention that most of the wives are also struggling financially, so I wonder if they will get into that.



Oh wow, I didn't know that! 
That's alot of debt to bring into a relationship where $ is already so tight...explains alot of the resentment from the other wives


----------



## pixiejenna

slang said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know that!
> That's alot of debt to bring into a relationship where $ is already so tight...explains alot of the resentment from the other wives



She blames it on her divorce. I think the other wives minus Mary resent her more for the fact that Cory has less time for them. While it affects them all it hurts her the most. It's hard to know how much of the debt is from her or her ex husband. A lot of polygamist husbands are known to not really financially support their wives, they tend to rely on welfare to support them. In a term they like to call "bleeding the beast" it's their way of getting back at the government which outlaws polygamy. If he wasn't helping her out I'm not surprised she's in so much debt.

It seems like Cory divides his money equally between his 4 wifes. So to a certain extent they are getting less than before she came along but they are getting the same amount. Janelle expressed a lot frustration after the move and how tight money was directed towards Mary. She didn't want to hear about Mary wanting a 3-4 bedroom house when she only has one kid. She was struggling to feed her kids on her "allowance". She was resentful to the fact that Mary always has nicer stuff than her because she only has one kid to take care of she has more money than they do when she's done paying for the essentials. Because she has more kids  she felt like she should get more resources and Mary should get less because she only has one.


----------



## Queenie719

Let Robyn move in with Meri if she can't get a loan...she was the one with the bright idea for another wife lol.


----------



## bnjj

Queenie719 said:


> Let Robyn move in with Meri if she can't get a loan...she was the one with the bright idea for another wife lol.



I had similar thoughts.  These two could live in the same dwelling with separate suites.  Wouldn't that be better than the current situation?

We discussed the housing last season and I do think that Meri should be okay with not having such a big house if that means they can all be together again and I don't think the budget should be divided equally when the other moms have several more mouths to feed and backs to clothe.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was disappointed with the first eppy of the season. I felt like it was mostly a recap of last season. The only "new" stuff was the kids road trip, the Valentines day dance, and Kodys "boys night out". It seemed to show more of the kids than before. But all the SL's were stale, we all already know they didn't start the gym and started their online jewelry line. Mari wants a baby SL has been dragged out for a while yet, I get she may not be ready to make a decision yet if she wants to take Robyn up on the offer. The home situation was already set up last season, they already brought the kids to the empty lots last season. I get the houses they wanted last season were nixed because one of the lots were bought but it was pretty much beating the same dead horse IMO no wonder the kids are so skeptical of it. It seems like TLC really wants to create drama by playing these commercials that are very dramatic, and then when you see the same lines in show it's very anti climatic, blah.


----------



## pixiejenna

I also agree that if Robyn couldn't get her own home Meri should have let her move in hers. It's not like she needs the space and her daughter is looking to move out next year for college. If that happened I'm sure she'll be so busy helping  Robyn take care of her kids she wont' want to have a baby. She'll be glad her kid is grown up lol.


----------



## Queenie719

It's like Meri thinks she should be compensated for her inability to have children.  I'm sure if she was shouldering most of the financial responsibility like Janelle did she'd feel differently.  Her reasoning behind why she deserved so much was not even grounded in reality.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

not once in this first episode was it mentioned that cody was contributing to the homes. the entire plot fixated on if each wife would be approved, and he just sat silently waiting! like the burden was just on them. but then, at the last moment, the real estate agent said "Mari and Cody, you are approved". So it seemed like, because he is legally married just to her, they are lumped together. So is his income equally distributed?

And speaking of income, what is his income? Or the wives income? The ladies have their jewelry line, but did they actually open gyms? Become real estate agents? 

Also, they showed what seemed like another polygamist family for the previews for future weeks. Does anyone know who they are? Is the show going to start featuring other polygamist families regularly?


----------



## bnjj

Janelle's response this ep to Meri's comments from last year about how she feels penalized for not being able to have more children was along the lines of 'now that I've heard that perspective, I no longer care' not 'now that I've heard that perspective, I understand how Meri feels and I support her'.  Big difference.  I think that Janelle is just rolling her eyes, throwing her hands up and saying "whatever".


----------



## pollinilove

see i am team marry she is the only legal wife and if that man died today she is the only one who could get his life insurance . just what i think .


----------



## ILuvShopping

LamborghiniGirl said:


> And speaking of income, what is his income? Or the wives income? The ladies have their jewelry line, but did they actually open gyms? Become real estate agents?



their income is the show lol.  it's kinda like teen mom, being so far into this series it's really stupid for them to pretend like they're struggling. 
that one lady can probably easily afford to pay off all that debt she had...


----------



## limom

I am glad that I don't live in their neighborhood.
Although, at the end of the day, as a US taxpayer, I am still supporting those parasites.
I will have to stop watching as I can only stand the kids.
The adults are shameless.
The fact of the matter is that Cody married 4 insecure women for his own selfish gratification.
And the women married the pool boy.


----------



## rockhollow

I stopped watching about half way through last season but still would come here to the thread to see what was going on.
I saw all the previews and though I'd watch, I've seen the first episode and think that will be it the last for me this season too.

What a farce with all the moaning about 'will they get the approval or not' - and in the end they got it - yuck!
And all this pretending that they are struggling so hard - for goodness sakes - they all live in very grand houses - none of them are working - off to a photo shoot, with their hair and make-up done professionally - ENOUGH!

Now we'll have to see them designing their new monster houses - with all these bedrooms even though it looks like the older children will be out of there as soon as they are of age.


----------



## pollinilove

also robin should get some money for the kids from her ex husband .


----------



## DC-Cutie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> And speaking of income, what is his income? Or the wives income? The ladies have their jewelry line, but did they actually open gyms? Become real estate agents?



Come on now, would you buy any jewelry  from them or look up to them for your fitness needs!  I think not


----------



## Daydrmer

bnjj said:


> Janelle's response this ep to Meri's comments from last year about how she feels penalized for not being able to have more children was along the lines of '*now that I've heard that perspective, I no longer care*' not 'now that I've heard that perspective, I understand how Meri feels and I support her'.  Big difference.  I think that Janelle is just rolling her eyes, throwing her hands up and saying "whatever".



I was like damn Janelle! But I don't blame her. 

I get Meri's pain of not having as many kids as she would have liked but she's basically punishing the other wives and their kids by taking resources they can use more. Fact is she doesn't need the same amount of money to feed and clothe her one child as Janelle does for her six. Meri she is being extremely selfish, I understand Janelle's frustration.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Even though they're getting money from the show, I'm sure they still have financial problems. They have a bazillion kids to raise, and kids are dang expensive! haha. Particularly since Robyn came into the marriage with a lot of debt and they have no income other than the show at moment. The other wives probably had debt before the show as well. How much can the show pay them? Not enough to build four homes to accommodate over 20 people that they also need to feed and clothe and pay off their debts. I'm not really sure why they are always so concerned about money, but aren't more proactive about finding another source of income. It's ridiculous.


----------



## ILuvShopping

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Even though they're getting money from the show, I'm sure they still have financial problems. They have a bazillion kids to raise, and kids are dang expensive! haha. Particularly since Robyn came into the marriage with a lot of debt and they have no income other than the show at moment. The other wives probably had debt before the show as well. How much can the show pay them? Not enough to build four homes to accommodate over 20 people that they also need to feed and clothe and pay off their debts. I'm not really sure why they are always so concerned about money, but aren't more proactive about finding another source of income. It's ridiculous.



i bet you'd be surprised. and housing in vegas is SOOOOOOO cheap right now.
although i bet they could have found a whole development in foreclosure for cheaper than what they're building those houses for.


----------



## ILuvShopping

let's not forget the giant mansion that kate plus 8 bought after their show was on for however many seasons.
and they were 'struggling'


----------



## DC-Cutie

There is something wrong with these women. No way and I sharing a man, having kids and bad credit!!  WTF!


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> There is something wrong with these women. No way and I sharing a man, having kids and bad credit!!  WTF!



And living of welfare.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can you apply for a home loan on welfare?


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Can you apply for a home loan on welfare?



I don't know but they were receiving food stamps in UT.
In addition, we don't know the terms of the loans.
They could have gotten private loans at 25% interest and 25% down.


----------



## pollinilove

how can you have you know what with a man knowing he is also doing that with 3 other women


----------



## mundodabolsa

I feel like these people have so much sadness in their lives and it makes me sad to watch. 

I get that they have to focus on the sad and dramatic to have content for the show, but man, I can't watch them cry anymore. 

Mariah putting pressure on her mother about the baby really frustrates me too.  poor girl means well but she really has no idea that it's not as simple a decision as she thinks it is.


----------



## limom

^^
Mariah pissed me off. She is so brainwashed by her father and this absurd and sad lifestyle.
Her mother does not want a child, imo. She is done and is enjoying her peace.
Being a breeder is all there is to be for women in this sect.
I cancelled my DVR pass, no one needs extra stress during the holidays.


----------



## tamshac77

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> their income is the show lol.  it's kinda like teen mom, being so far into this series it's really stupid for them to pretend like they're struggling.
> that one lady can probably easily afford to pay off all that debt she had...



Yes. I'm watching this thinking, why are they doing this? They know they are not struggling.


----------



## tamshac77

Me too. I said this to myself last night. I just can't stomach Kody another second. I wish that every one of his wives would leave him. I have to stop watching too...unless they leave...then I'll tune back in just to see his face.


----------



## tamshac77

pollinilove said:
			
		

> also robin should get some money for the kids from her ex husband .



Robin is stupid. She probably told her ex not to worry about child support.


----------



## tamshac77

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Come on now, would you buy any jewelry  from them or look up to them for your fitness needs!  I think not



Lol!


----------



## tamshac77

Daydrmer said:
			
		

> I was like damn Janelle! But I don't blame her.
> 
> I get Meri's pain of not having as many kids as she would have liked but she's basically punishing the other wives and their kids by taking resources they can use more. Fact is she doesn't need the same amount of money to feed and clothe her one child as Janelle does for her six. Meri she is being extremely selfish, I understand Janelle's frustration.



Meri is subtlety playing her sisters. She knows that's she's the only real wife and will always stake her claim.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> Come on now, would you buy any jewelry  from them or look up to them for your fitness needs!  I think not



 you never know, i just love those rings and necklaces 

i really wonder if 10 years from now, they will all still be together. i bet the probability would have been higher had they stayed in utah, without a TV show, without all the public questions planting additional doubt in their minds.


----------



## arnott

tamshac77 said:


> Me too. I said this to myself last night. I just can't stomach Kody another second. I wish that every one of his wives would leave him. I have to stop watching too..*.unless they leave...then I'll tune back in just to see his face.*


----------



## arnott

mundodabolsa said:


> I feel like these people have so much sadness in their lives and it makes me sad to watch.
> 
> I get that they have to focus on the sad and dramatic to have content for the show, but man, I can't watch them cry anymore.
> 
> *Mariah putting pressure on her mother about the baby really frustrates me too.*  poor girl means well but she really has no idea that it's not as simple a decision as she thinks it is.



Yeah that was really annoying.


----------



## bnjj

Yeah, but why would they not have discussed this with Mariah off camera?  Sure, it's possible they did but Meri looked surprised during that interview segment and she even said to Mariah 'I don't know what to say'. 

Well, you might want to start by having an open family conversation, with or without the cameras in your face.


----------



## babypie

Queenie719 said:


> Let Robyn move in with Meri if she can't get a loan...she was the one with the bright idea for another wife lol.


----------



## babypie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> not once in this first episode was it mentioned that cody was contributing to the homes. the entire plot fixated on if each wife would be approved, and he just sat silently waiting! like the burden was just on them. but then, at the last moment, the real estate agent said "Mari and Cody, you are approved". So it seemed like, because he is legally married just to her, they are lumped together. So is his income equally distributed?
> 
> *And speaking of income, what is his income? Or the wives income?* The ladies have their jewelry line, but did they actually open gyms? Become real estate agents?
> 
> Also, they showed what seemed like another polygamist family for the previews for future weeks. Does anyone know who they are? Is the show going to start featuring other polygamist families regularly?



They are on TLC's payroll and that's it since they moved to NV as far as I can tell from the show...


----------



## bnjj

They keep referring to him doing something in marketing and they also said that the car (a gold one, I think) they decorated for father's day last year was a bonus from his marketing job.


----------



## rubycat

I think Janelle got her real estate license, Christine didn't pass. They showed this during Merri's birthday trip to Mexico.


----------



## rockhollow

But are any of the wives or Kody for that matter actually working. I'm sure if they were, we would have heard about it on the show. They all seem to be living off the state, or whatever they are paid by TLC. And it's can't be enough as they all seem to be complaining about struggling to make ends meet.

What about all the kids they have that are becoming college age? There must be 5-6 of them in that age group. That's got to be expensive - is each mom expected to have saved for that?


----------



## bnjj

Well of course it is not enough as they have a zillion kids.  They've said before that their kids may have to take out loans and work during college, just like millions of other kids do.


----------



## pollinilove

they should buy a fast food chain like a taco bell or a burger king and then all the wives can work and even the teen kids can work .


----------



## pollinilove

do not buy a gym no one will pay them for advice . for them fat food is the way


----------



## rockhollow

pollinilove said:


> they should buy a fast food chain like a taco bell or a burger king and then all the wives can work and even the teen kids can work .



that's an excellent idea for them. The whole family could work there and make some money. Maybe one of them read our thread and will run with your idea.


----------



## meglovescoach

I thought I heard Robin say that her sister is living with her so she can watch the kids while Robin "works", but I don't think she ever specified what that "work" is.


----------



## arnott

Just checked out their website:

http://www.mysisterwifescloset.com

And it shows they are going to have a clothing line coming soon.  This should be interesting.  Someone here mentioned ugly tank tops with sleeves attached!


----------



## rockhollow

meglovescoach said:


> I thought I heard Robin say that her sister is living with her so she can watch the kids while Robin "works", but I don't think she ever specified what that "work" is.



I think her work is designing the jewelry for their line - so not really my idea of a job.
And  the ladies doing a clothing line????? I sure haven't  seem them wearing anything that I would want.
I guess as someone mentioned - modesty work out clothes?

Just get real jobs and support your large family!


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> I think her work is designing the jewelry for their line - so not really my idea of a job.
> And  the ladies doing a clothing line????? I sure haven't  seem them wearing anything that I would want.
> I guess as someone mentioned - modesty work out clothes?
> 
> Just get real jobs and support your large family!



Is there really such a large market for this type of clothes?
In any case, they have horrible taste.
Modest people have standards IMO.


----------



## babypie

Can you believe the prices they want for that ugly azz jewelry?!  I wonder if they've made a single sale...


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Can you believe the prices they want for that ugly azz jewelry?!  I wonder if they've made a single sale...



no, I haven't seen their site - is it expensive? And is it just costume jewelry?


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> no, I haven't seen their site - is it expensive? And is it just costume jewelry?



I posted the link to their site up above.  And it's sterling silver.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> I posted the link to their site up above.  And it's sterling silver.



Thank you.
I've been to the site, and didn't see anything I liked. I see they are expanding the line to include clothes.


----------



## pollinilove

sterling silver should not be that much the stuff is high priced and ugly


----------



## pixiejenna

Clothing and Accessories?!? Really who is buying this stuff? I can't imagine them selling enough jewelry to keep the site going let alone expand it. Not to sound snarky but none of their personal style would inspire me let alone make me want to buy their junk. How much you wanna bet they are going to go the real housewives route and all you'll see them wearing in all the eppy's is the stuff they are trying to sell online?


----------



## arnott

Clicked on the facebook link on their store website and they said they are trying to develop a t-shirt line:

"We are trying to develop a T-shirt line. We are researching ideas of styles right now. We are looking at ways to make it flattering on the feminine figure but comfortable too. Something you can wear on a casual day without looking frumpy. We are talking about rouching on the sides (to hide those problem areas) , a v-neck and a longer length in the body. Give us your feedback! What styes do you like?"

And Robin posted this pic of Meri wearing the necklaces:


----------



## No Cute

I'm not following the show, but didn't Cody go to jail at one point?  Did Meri have a baby?  ^^^


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Clothing and Accessories?!? Really who is buying this stuff? I can't imagine them selling enough jewelry to keep the site going let alone expand it. Not to sound snarky but none of their personal style would inspire me let alone make me want to buy their junk. How much you wanna bet they are going to go the real housewives route and all you'll see them wearing in all the eppy's is the stuff they are trying to sell online?



Sadly, I think this will happen. they'll be hawking anything and everything, housewife style. They'll already done the book - don't hear much about that - I wonder how the sales were?

I don't wish them to fail, but I agree, I just don't see it becoming a means of living for this large family.

I also notice even thought Kody protested he didn't want to be in the photo, he's in it on the web site. Not sure what he has to do with it.


----------



## arnott

No Cute said:


> I'm not following the show, but didn't Cody go to jail at one point?  Did Meri have a baby?  ^^^



No, that's Robin's baby.


----------



## No Cute

Oh.  Thanks for the info. ^^^ I saw the show when her pregnancy was announced and not since.  The baby is already here.  Very cute.


----------



## pollinilove

the circle that is on a chain is a copy cat i saw it in real gold a few years back on some celebs . also i saw it at tiffany's and kay's it was real gold


----------



## arnott

The pendant on the shorter chain reminds me of a Helen Ficalora charm!


----------



## arnott

Who's watching tonight?  The will be launching their online store in tonight's episode.


----------



## ILuvShopping

did they flash a overhead shot of their land and it showed a gated area JUST for their housing area???


----------



## bnjj

Good heavens, did you see the size of house Meri is getting??  Janelle is clearly still annoyed.  As she should be, IMO.

Why is Kody pushing Meri so hard.  He just said to her that he is going to have more kids regardless (what an a**) so WTH doesn't he give her the time she needs and not push her so freaking hard??


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> no, I haven't seen their site - is it expensive? And is it just costume jewelry?



http://www.mysisterwifescloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1822


----------



## babypie

Why is Robyn at the parent-teacher meetings, none of her kids are in high school. Urgh, could she not stay home and babysit?  Why complicate things, they purposely try to get attention IMO


----------



## rubycat

So Robyn's sister lives with her to help out, I thought that was what sister wives were for?? 

Also anyone notice kody's comment to Merri that he would be having more kids, even if she chose not to. What an ego.


----------



## babypie

rubycat said:


> *So Robyn's sister lives with her to help out, I thought that was what sister wives were for?? *
> Also anyone notice kody's comment to Merri that he would be having more kids, even if she chose not to. What an ego.



Well Robyn insists on inserting herself in every outing even when it doesn't concern her (the teenagers parent/teacher meetings for example).  

Maybe Robyn's sister will be wife #5!


----------



## babypie

What's with Meri's awful orange spray tan?!


----------



## bnjj

rubycat said:


> So Robyn's sister lives with her to help out, I thought that was what sister wives were for??
> 
> Also anyone notice kody's comment to Merri that he would be having more kids, even if she chose not to. What an ego.



Yeah, I mentioned that in my post above but I don't think it has anything to do with his ego.  It is a reality in that family that he can continue to have kids if he wants to.  It was highly insensitive of him though.  Big surprise there.


----------



## bnjj

babypie said:


> What's with Meri's awful orange spray tan?!



I wondered that myself.  Oompa Loompa.


----------



## babypie

I'm surprised Robyn isn't pregnant again already.

IMO Meri doesn't really want another baby. She just wants a big house to relax in.


----------



## bnjj

So Meri will have three bedrooms that will sit empty for the most part while kids in the other houses won't be able to have their own private bedrooms just so Meri can have the wet bar she always wanted??

That is effed up.  Totally selfish of her, if you ask me.

This family is so miserable.  If they intended to show the world how well polygamy can work and how wonderful it is, they've failed miserably.


----------



## rubycat

bnjj said:
			
		

> So Meri will have three bedrooms that will sit empty for the most part while kids in the other houses won't be able to have their own private bedrooms just so Meri can have the wet bar she always wanted??
> 
> That is effed up.  Totally selfish of her, if you ask me.
> 
> This family is so miserable.  If they intended to show the world how well polygamy can work and how wonderful it is, they've failed miserably.



Completely agree!

If Merri needs a wet bar so badly, i'm sure they could hire a carpenter to come in and put one in, it would take only a day or two.  She simply wants the biggest and best house as wife number one.


----------



## Ladybug09

bnjj said:
			
		

> Good heavens, did you see the size of house Meri is getting??  Janelle is clearly still annoyed.  As she should be, IMO.
> 
> Why is Kody pushing Meri so hard.  He just said to her that he is going to have more kids regardless (what an a**) so WTH doesn't he give her the time she needs and not push her so freaking hard??






			
				babypie said:
			
		

> I'm surprised Robyn isn't pregnant again already.
> 
> IMO Meri doesn't really want another baby. She just wants a big house to relax in.



 why doesn't he get off that soap box. Hasn't Mary already said several times that she does not want anymore kids. 

And I'm sorry the man married to twins that's just nasty.


----------



## babypie

Janelle needs a makeover so badly.  Her hair is about 8 shades too light & fried. And the frosty eyeshadow and heavy eyeliner...sigh


----------



## arnott

After Robin had Solomon she said she wasn't sure if she wanted any more.  So Kody is just assuming she will have more?


----------



## arnott

In the commercial it showed them launching their store website.  Was that on tonight?  Did I miss something?


----------



## ILuvShopping

arnott said:


> After Robin had Solomon she said she wasn't sure if she wanted any more.  So Kody is just assuming she will have more?



that's what i was wondering. he was pretty sure the he WOULD have more. i was wondering which wife was suppose to be giving him more?  doesn't seem like any of them are interested in having more. 

and must we have all that drama over walking across the stage at graduation??? holy crap.....


----------



## bnjj

Robyn has said many times that she will likely have more.

Why, I have no idea.

Christine has said that Truely is her last and Janelle is obvioulsy done.


----------



## lv_forever

Well, I think Kody's assumption is that there will continue to be more wives... who will bear him more children.  Just not right now.  I don't think he or the wives ever said that they were "done" with having more wives?


----------



## TC1

While I was watching, I couldn't help but think...if Kody misses his oldest son walk across the stage and graduate from HS cause Robyn can't find a parking spot??..this is gonna be a BIG issue.


----------



## cheermom09

TC1 said:
			
		

> While I was watching, I couldn't help but think...if Kody misses his oldest son walk across the stage and graduate from HS cause Robyn can't find a parking spot??..this is gonna be a BIG issue.



Yep, my thought too!! I thought it showed what was really important to him, and it wasn't his first child's graduation.


----------



## ILuvShopping

who is the oldest son? Logan?
i found it funny that his mom said it was his responsibility to let everyone know what time they had to be at the auditorium and how long things would take. and then got upset when that obviously didn't happen.  since when do you make a high school student responsible for that??


----------



## rockhollow

What a show - as mentioned here, this show is supposed to show us how happy this plural marriage is, but it ain't working. No one seems really happy - well, maybe King Kody!

Meri just wants a big house to show the other ladies that she's wife # 1. How selfish of her - what's the fuss about a 'wet bar'. Is she going to be having lots of parties in her home that she needs a wet bar for serving drinks. What's wrong with going into the kitchen to get drinks. It's all about the power for Meri. She's not thinking about her sister wives. 

If they were this cohesive family that were all working to make the family strong, then the wives wouldn't be concerned that they all have equal budgets for the homes - it would be who needs a bigger house for the children.

And Kody must be thinking about more wives to have all these future kids. I think 3 of his wives are finished having kids, so he must thinking of adding more wives in the future for more kids. I do see Robyn having more - it will give her more hold in the family, and I'm sure she'll want that.


----------



## babypie

Re: the wet bar.  They don't even drink alcohol.  Can't she serve lemonade from the kitchen during her parties?  And what parties is she talking about?  They don't know people in Vegas, their parties are just the wives and kids and Kody.


----------



## Waffle65

Adding a 5th bedroom just to get a wet bar is the most insane thing I've ever heard. They claim to be having money issues, but obviously things can't be that bad if they can afford that kind of add-on to a house. If they were smart they would just build the house without the bar now, and have one added in later. And I've never seen/heard Meri talk about wanting to entertain. How many friends does she even have in Vegas?  Pretty soon Meri's daughter will be off to college and getting her own place, so what is she going to do with 4 extra bedrooms? I get that she thinks that she should be allowed to have what the other wives have, but having a house the same size as theirs is really wasteful. That money could be put to better use like saving up college for the kids.

I'm finding Robin to be more and more annoying as time goes on. She couldn't go to the graduation at the same time as everyone else? She should've left the baby with her sister or some of the older children. Instead of being excited and focusing on Logan, everyone was worried about where Robin was, and made things about her.

Kody should not be putting that kind of pressure on Meri to decide whether or not she wants another baby. That's a huge life-altering decision that shouldn't be rushed. I kind of get the feeling she really doesn't want another baby, and I hope Kody doesn't push her into making the wrong choice. And was that comment about having more kids anyway really necessary? 

Next weeks previews look...interesting. There is seriously something wrong with a man who marries twins. That's sick.


----------



## arnott

Are they still working out with their trainer?  Janelle seemed to have trouble squeezing into that desk during the parent teacher interviews!


----------



## pollinilove

what kind of house should marry have ? I do not think marry want to live with any wife and a bunch of kids . good thing i am not a plural wife i will not share my husband or the money no way .


----------



## pollinilove

i would be just like marry . each wife picked how many kids  they wanted to have i would go on the pill after 2 and tell kody sorry i am done i do not want to be poor feeding my kids cup of noodles .


----------



## pollinilove

i grew up poor and i was an only child single mother .


----------



## pollinilove

all the homes in that subdivision loook the same size could marry even buy a small home?


----------



## ILuvShopping

and the wet bar was right by the kitchen.... it didn't make sense to me. 
now the pantry i could understand.. but that shouldn't be that hard to add on a pantry to a kitchen.

janelle's (?) kids will start to leave soon too. this first one was her's, then she's got 2 others that are in high school right now too? yet she's the one complaining the most that Meri is getting a house that's 'too big'.

maybe they should quit complaining about their first world problems when most families only get houses that come with 2-3 bedrooms.


----------



## slang

ILuvShopping said:


> and the wet bar was right by the kitchen.... it didn't make sense to me.
> now the pantry i could understand.. but that shouldn't be that hard to add on a pantry to a kitchen.
> 
> janelle's (?) kids will start to leave soon too. this first one was her's, then she's got 2 others that are in high school right now too? yet she's the one complaining the most that Meri is getting a house that's 'too big'.
> 
> maybe they should quit complaining about their first world problems when most families only get houses that come with 2-3 bedrooms.



Her kids ages are: 18, 16, 15, 13, 10 & 7


----------



## babypie

Meri does not want another baby.  No way.


----------



## ILuvShopping

even her sister said she doesn't think she wants a baby.
i think she might just want the attention that comes with having one.
or the attention from kody she thinks she might get.


----------



## rockhollow

ILuvShopping said:


> even her sister said she doesn't think she wants a baby.
> *i think she might just want the attention that comes with having one.
> or the attention from kody she thinks she might get.*




I believe this too - she's getting lots of attention over this whole baby thing - I don't think she really wants one.

I don't think I like Meri - I think she quite cunning and does lots to upset the other 2 wives. She's only nice to Robyn because she has her under her thumb.
I think she's quite jealous on the blonds. And I don't think the blonds like her either.


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> [/B]
> 
> I believe this too - she's getting lots of attention over this whole baby thing - I don't think she really wants one.
> 
> *I don't think I like Meri - I think she quite cunning and does lots to upset the other 2 wives. She's only nice to Robyn because she has her under her thumb.
> I think she's quite jealous on the blonds. And I don't think the blonds like her either.*



I agree, there was some eye rolling on the seperate couches last night - Meri & Robyn on one side and Christine & Janelle on the other


----------



## babypie

Meri should just move in with Robyn since she loves her so much.  Meri's daughter is leaving for college in UT soon anyway.  Oh she should be in a 2 bedroom condo somewhere.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Meri should just move in with Robyn since she loves her so much.  Meri's daughter is leaving for college in UT soon anyway.  Oh she should be in a 2 bedroom condo somewhere.



yes, why couldn't they built and in-law suite on Robyn's house - something nice and then her and Robyn could share the yard.
It seems like as soon as Meri and Robyn are together, Robyn hands to baby to Meri. Meri could help with babysitting if she lived on site with Robyn.

I know there has been no mention of the yards, but are all the ladies going to want a pool in their yards?
I don't know anything about Las Vegas real estate - how much are these houses that they are building going to cost?
The Brown family seems to be spending like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## ILuvShopping

you can buy an already built house for SUPER cheap in vegas right now. i don't know about building though. for the size of those houses I would guess no cheaper than $250k, maybe even $300k


----------



## bnjj

Sheesh, I should move to Vegas.  Here houses that size would be no less than $600K and that is not with pool.  We can't write off mortgage interest here, either.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder if the houses are built now??
any idea how long ago this filming took place? probably in may or april with the graduation storyline, right?


----------



## babypie

I _think _I read somewhere that they never actually get the houses?  I wish I could remember where I read that...


----------



## pollinilove

i will say i do not buy the story marry is telling i need the rooms so that all the kids will feel welcome and at home in my house what ever lady . just be honest say you want a big house and you do not care what the others think. also they talked about food i think they should go the navy way one person make up the menu and all the ships and base galley have the same thing . so if janelle has to feed her kids chicken and rice then so should marry .


----------



## pollinilove

i do not think it is fare that one family gets better food marry over janelle who has to feed more people they should all have to eat the same dinner.


----------



## pollinilove

they could build a home like the duggers did . each mom gets her own room kody goes to who ever . older girls room ,older boy room  , young girls , young boys room
age 0-6th grade young room , 7th grade-12th grade older room


----------



## pollinilove

see i have a plan or i have no life that i have time to come up with a plan


----------



## ILuvShopping

babypie said:


> I _think _I read somewhere that they never actually get the houses?  I wish I could remember where I read that...



oh seriously??? now i need to go google.....


----------



## rockhollow

ILuvShopping said:


> you can buy an already built house for SUPER cheap in vegas right now. i don't know about building though. for the size of those houses I would guess no cheaper than $250k, maybe even $300k



Thanks, I had no idea. That's quite a it of money for all the houses. They should buy an apt block, use 4 apts and rent the rest out for income. Then Kody would have space for any new wife's he finds and a job.


----------



## arnott

Who's watching tomorrow's episode?  With the other polygamist family.  Should be interesting.


----------



## MarneeB

arnott said:


> Who's watching tomorrow's episode?  With the other polygamist family.  Should be interesting.





I'll be watching. Not sure why I still watch this, lol!


----------



## dorcast

MarneeB said:
			
		

> I'll be watching. Not sure why I still watch this, lol!



Me too!   It's like  a train wreck. They make me crazy, but I can't stop watching.


----------



## rockhollow

count me in, I'll be at train station waiting for the wreak as well.


----------



## Queenie719

This other family is showing them how polygamy is done


----------



## pixiejenna

Todays eppy was interesting, to see how differently the two families are run. I'm shocked that they were ready to leave for the trip on time, running on time seems to be a big issue for them. The new family put the Browns to shame showing how smoothly things run in their household. I missed the beginning of the eppy how do the two families know each other? I'm just curious because I don't ever recall any of them being mentioned on the show before, so i was wondering if they are real friends or their new "tv" friends KWIM?

However the preview for next weeks eppy seems a lot more interesting than todays.


----------



## Britexmom

The new family has a web page...lovestimesthree.com ....it's a very interesting read


----------



## mundodabolsa

the friends so want their own reality show don't they.


----------



## buzzytoes

So I don't watch Sister Wives much but I was reading the website of the other family and apparently two of the wives are twin sisters?! That's a little too close for comfort for my tastes.


----------



## Queenie719

mundodabolsa said:


> the friends so want their own reality show don't they.



That's the vibe I got...


----------



## babypie

I knew the Brown wives would be jealous of how attractive the other wives were...

...So it's almost more unnerving the new wives of the other family look more "normal", as in they dress modern are more groomed and manicured and don't wear tanks with long sleeve thermals underneath.  Heck, that one lady in a red top was showing cleavage!

They also seemed more intelligent.  It was disturbing. WHY would you settle for this?!


----------



## MarneeB

buzzytoes said:


> So I don't watch Sister Wives much but I was reading the website of the other family and apparently two of the wives are twin sisters?! That's a little too close for comfort for my tastes.





I agree, that would be extra strange IMO. Next week's episode looks like it might be good.


----------



## vanasty

I was really feeling this other family and it surprised me.

Sister Wives is like a thinly veiled Real Housewives of NJ and Kate +8 disaster... They look so friendly and the lifestyle is just so unfathomable to the rest of society that it looks like we are just getting a very raw look into the lives of polygamists and the natural problems that come with it....but deep down these people have serious cosmic issues.

 I wanted to root for these people but each one is a tragedy wrapped in a fraud dipped in a bizarre power game.

Watching this other family...was so refreshing. They were fit and well spoken and treated each other like equals. No Kreepy Kody talking over and for those ladies.


----------



## babypie

I'm so distracted by Meri's awful orange spray tan


----------



## noonoo07

^^^lol!!!!


----------



## arnott

After seeing Christine and Meri's outfits tonight (hideous tank top with long sleeves underneath), it's so hard to believe they are doing a clothing line!


----------



## slang

^ I agree! You can dress modest and still look fashionable, these woman just look stupid - tank tops over long sleeve shirts?

There is a "modest dress" thread here on tPF in the wardrobe section that these ladies need to read


----------



## bnjj

I haven't watched this week's ep yet.

I did notice that the female children don't cover their arms so wonder if this is only required after marriage.  I can't recall if Robyn was ever shown with bare arms before being with Kody.


----------



## ILuvShopping

bnjj said:


> I haven't watched this week's ep yet.
> 
> I did notice that the female children don't cover their arms so wonder if this is only required after marriage.  I can't recall if Robyn was ever shown with bare arms before being with Kody.



in the last episode they talked about it a bit.... the kids said there were 'rules' but they didn't like to follow them. more specificially it was kody that had specific clothing rules. he didn't want to see his daughters show that much skin.
so from what i gather the kids do what they want... and the parents' 'rules' are not greatly enforced.


----------



## pollinilove

i think merri runs that family . i feel bad for the wives who have a bunch of kids and if i was janelle or christine i would send my kids to merri home for dinner since she oly has 1 kid to feed


----------



## pollinilove

i think food should be even for all the kids and i am sick of merri with her not my fault i only have 1 kid . she should willing give the other moms more money for food


----------



## pollinilove

kody is a punk


----------



## bnjj

ILuvShopping said:


> in the last episode they talked about it a bit.... the kids said there were 'rules' but they didn't like to follow them. more specificially it was kody that had specific clothing rules. he didn't want to see his daughters show that much skin.
> so from what i gather the kids do what they want... and the parents' 'rules' are not greatly enforced.



Do you mean the ep from a week ago? 

I know they talked about clothes then but in the context of too short skirts, shirts that show the navel, butt cracks showing, etc.  They didn't comment on long sleeves and how that relates to their religious beliefs.  And, for all the former, I agree that they don't need to be running around in belly shirts and super low-rise jeans.

I don't recall the younger girls, who would have less say in their wardrobe, having their arms covered.


----------



## arnott

bnjj said:


> Do you mean the ep from a week ago?
> 
> I know they talked about clothes then but in the context of too short skirts, shirts that show the navel, butt cracks showing, etc.  They didn't comment on long sleeves and how that relates to their religious beliefs.  And, for all the former, I agree that they don't need to be running around in belly shirts and super low-rise jeans.
> 
> I don't recall the younger girls, who would have less say in their wardrobe, having their arms covered.



Kody said no tank tops, but the girls wear them anyways.


----------



## km8282

I am so sick to death of Meri and this wet bar. Give it a rest.


----------



## rockhollow

quite a contrast between these two families.
At first the Brown's said that they had been friends with the other family for a long time. Then the other family said they had known each other for 3 years.
I don't think these families were friends, I bet they have met through TLC.
And I agree, it looks like this other family are looking for their own reality show.

I think the Brown wives were very jealous of the other wives. The other family sure seems a more cohesive group, much more a family than the Browns.
The more we see of the Brown's the less happy they seem. Kody looked really uncomfortable when they were talking about the dynamics of his family. It didn't sound like there was any real sharing going on in the past of his family.

Meri is a bully, lording her position of first wife. I didn't believe her apology to Janelle, and it looked like Janelle didn't either. It sounds like it was Meri's way or no way.
And the Brown's must have adapted separate living spaces by the time Christine joined the family. I bet Meri didn't want any attention from Kody for the other wives, and they had to do the rotation route for them.

I'm still not sold of the idea of polygamy families but the other family sure seemed to have a more loving, together family - and that make the Brown's uncomfortable.


----------



## rockhollow

km8282 said:


> I am so sick to death of Meri and this wet bar. Give it a rest.



yes, what's up with Meri and the wet bar - is was too weird! It sure makes her look foolish.


----------



## pollinilove

when i was house hunting the wet bar was in the family room or theater room not the kitchen.


----------



## pollinilove

merri needs to share the money if she wants a big house thats one thing but same food and spending money no


----------



## pollinilove

and why does merri not work ? her kid is older way older


----------



## km8282

pollinilove said:
			
		

> and why does merri not work ? her kid is older way older



I don't understand what is with Meri. Someone said in this thread a while back that Meri probably doesn't really want another child. I was skeptical, but now I totally agree. I think she just wants to kick back and enjoy her soon to be empty large house, with her wet bar... Lol


----------



## babypie

Not going to lie....I would totally watch a show with that other family.  The husband seems like a d**k, like he runs the family like a business...it would be fascinating to watch.  Him marrying two on the same day...what happened on the wedding night?  And two of them being sisters 

Christine called them "Independent Polygamists"...so does that mean they aren't doing this for religious reasons?


----------



## ILuvShopping

not completely out of the realm of possibilities of the other family getting their own show.
the Bates(?) that are friends with the duggars finally got their own show this season.


----------



## ILuvShopping

pollinilove said:


> when i was house hunting the wet bar was in the family room or theater room not the kitchen.



i think that's weird too. why do you need a wet bar when the kitchen is 2 feet away??  i always thought they were for places that you didn't have easy access to a kitchen, not an attachment.


----------



## Britexmom

The 1st wife of the other family stated that her father was in jail for polygamy and I read ( maybe on their own webpage) that she is the cousin of the twin wives.....so I imagine they were all raised in polygamy for many generations.....did you see the hairstyles and the dressed they wore in the pictures of the early yrs together....def they look like they came from the more cultish side of it all. I am guessing they broke out and distanced themselves from all of that, so kudos to them for not having their kids live like some of the compound families do.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Not going to lie....I would totally watch a show with that other family.  The husband seems like a d**k, like he runs the family like a business...it would be fascinating to watch.  Him marrying two on the same day...what happened on the wedding night?  And two of them being sisters
> 
> Christine called them "Independent Polygamists"...so does that mean they aren't doing this for religious reasons?



I wondered too, but I think you're right. Especially seeing that he married two ladies at the same time. The ladies did say they had come from polygamy families - I think those must have been religiously related, but I don't think they are.

yes, he must have been a busy boy that night - hopefully the ladies got separate rooms!

I did chuckle when he said he ran his family according to a business plan - but I've got to say, their family seemed more together.
And the wives did seem to be all equals - way better than the Brown's.

What was the name of the other families, I just can't remember?


----------



## babypie

They are the *Dargers *and omg they have a book! http://www.amazon.com/Love-Times-Th...d=1354561049&sr=8-1&keywords=love+times+three 

& website http://lovetimesthree.com

Fame seekers.  They don't seem like they even like the Browns


----------



## babypie

Wait, wait....they are claiming to be the inspiration for the show *Big Love*?!  

_From a family that inspired Big Loves story of Bill Henrickson and his three wives, this first-ever memoir of a polygamous family captures the extraordinary workings of a unique family dynamic, and argues for the acceptance of plural marriage as an alternative lifestyle. _http://lovetimesthree.com/love-times-three-the-book/

And they have appeared on *Dr Phil * http://www.drphil.com/shows/show/1695

TLC sign this train wreck up!  I'm bored with Meri's wet bar drama and Janelle's fried hair.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> They are the *Dargers *and omg they have a book! http://www.amazon.com/Love-Times-Th...d=1354561049&sr=8-1&keywords=love+times+three
> 
> & website http://lovetimesthree.com
> 
> Fame seekers.  They don't seem like they even like the Browns



thanks babypie for the name and the links, I'm heading over there to read about them.

Yes, things did seem abit tense at the dinner - there was a big divide across the table.
There was no friendship between those families - we're not falling for it!!!
It looked more like a competition.


----------



## babypie

Kody's wives seemed to be beside themselves over the other husband...they liked his dominating personality.  Kody is like a big child compared to the other guy.


----------



## babypie

Love Times Three, Chapter 10, page 229: _Vicki, Val, and I share other duties, such as cooking for the family.  Each mom is in charge of meals two days a week; on Sunday, we each take a meal.  We divide up the rest of the home labor, with each of us taking responsibility for certain tasks.  Vicki handles the mail and bills . Val keeps us supplied in homemade bread.  I do the weekly grocery shopping.  It takes a lot of coordination and communication.  Contrary to what many people think we get jealous about, it is this coordination and sharing that is often the most difficult._


----------



## Britexmom

babypie said:


> Wait, wait....they are claiming to be the inspiration for the show *Big Love*?!
> 
> _From a family that inspired Big Loves story of Bill Henrickson and his three wives, this first-ever memoir of a polygamous family captures the extraordinary workings of a unique family dynamic, and argues for the acceptance of plural marriage as an alternative lifestyle. _http://lovetimesthree.com/love-times-three-the-book/
> 
> And they have appeared on *Dr Phil * http://www.drphil.com/shows/show/1695
> 
> TLC sign this train wreck up!  I'm bored with Meri's wet bar drama and Janelle's fried hair.




Janelle is a hot mess, her hair has that awful yellow tinge with straw like properties....poor her, meri should give up her dang wet bar and let janelle take a vacay at a spa


----------



## babypie

Britexmom said:


> Janelle is a hot mess, her hair has that awful yellow tinge with straw like properties....poor her, meri should give up her dang wet bar and let janelle take a vacay at a spa



Between the white straw hair, the frosty eyeshadow and the death-like palor of her complexion/foundation....oh!...and then you see Meri with the opposite problem looking like an oompa loompa...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

babypie said:


> Between the white straw hair, the frosty eyeshadow and the death-like palor of her complexion/foundation....oh!...and then you see Meri with the opposite problem looking like an oompa loompa...



dying laughing over here... most accurate description ever! :giggles:

that. damn. wet. bar. is she unaware she could get a 2 bedroom home and add a wet bar afterwards? it is not critical to have the builder do it in a 5+ bedroom home. and honestly, i think every time she mentions 'wet bar', janelle gets even closer to flipping out on meri. it just points out the priorities. janelle= stretching the $ for food, meri=wet bar to drink. 

and i find the whole thing very entertaining.


----------



## km8282

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> that. damn. wet. bar. is she unaware she could get a 2 bedroom home and add a wet bar afterwards? it is not critical to have the builder do it in a 5+ bedroom home. and honestly, i think every time she mentions 'wet bar', janelle gets even closer to flipping out on meri. it just points out the priorities. janelle= stretching the $ for food, meri=wet bar to drink.
> 
> and i find the whole thing very entertaining.



Are they even allowed to drink alcohol in their faith? And who is she entertaining other than the other sister wives & the kids, all of whom won't care at all about the wet bar! So crazy. But, very entertaining!


----------



## pixiejenna

I wonder if this was a test eppy For the dargers? See how well they do and then go head with their show? 

Am I the only one who likes the idea of a "business plan" for their marriage? Sure it sounds corny but I feel like it paves the way for your marriage. You can both go in knowing what you expect from each other. I feel like too many people rush into marriage with out thinking about the long run.


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> I wonder if this was a test eppy For the dargers? See how well they do and then go head with their show?
> 
> Am I the only one who likes the idea of a "business plan" for their marriage? Sure it sounds corny but I feel like it paves the way for your marriage. You can both go in knowing what you expect from each other. I feel like too many people rush into marriage with out thinking about the long run.



I turned to my husband and said "we should have a mission statement!"


----------



## babypie

km8282 said:


> Are they even allowed to drink alcohol in their faith? And who is she entertaining other than the other sister wives & the kids, all of whom won't care at all about the wet bar! So crazy. But, very entertaining!



No they do not drink


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

what in the world is she going to do with her wet bar then?


----------



## ILuvShopping

LamborghiniGirl said:


> what in the world is she going to do with her wet bar then?



"entertain"


----------



## pollinilove

entertain who ? the house i was looking at came with a wet bar in the theater room . not a big drinker only keep wine in my house . i loved the house it was a manufactured home so the size was smaller it looked like the kitchens in the disney studio resort


----------



## pollinilove

also the house i was going to get was way cheaper $130,000


----------



## pollinilove

merri is selfish i see it more and more i was team merri as first wife not no more


----------



## shanel79

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I don't buy that whole "I'm totally ok with sharing my husband" crap. They must know that he finds one of them more attractive than the others, one of them a better lover than the others, etc. I think it's impossible for him to feel the same way about each of his wives. These women claim to be ok with the whole situation because they're so "confident" in themselves, but I think true confidence in a relationship comes from knowing that you are your SO's other half and you share almost everything physically and mentally. I think it's impossible to feel confident knowing that you alone do not fulfill your husband's needs, he needs three other women to do that.



This is exactly how I feel.  Knowing that my husband needs other women would be the biggest blow to my self esteem... especially if I had his children!! 


I don't know if it should be illegal- but I dont' know how someone can go along with it if they have a healthy self esteem.   

Arguing if it is normal or not is silly... obviously it got a television show because it is considered abnormal.


----------



## babypie

None of the women seem overly confident.  Janelle seems as though she doesn't care, she's the only one that doesn't come across as needy.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> None of the women seem overly confident.  Janelle seems as though she doesn't care, she's the only one that doesn't come across as needy.



I agree, Janelle is the only one that never complaints about not having enough alone time with Cody

Interesting the dynamic between her & Meri - sounds like alot of past issues, the sharing the kitchen comment was directed at those 2, when Meri broke down and startinv crying, Janelle seemed to care less


----------



## babypie

Janelle seems very checked out.  I think she's blue about having to quit her job and basically do nothing but film the show now.  She is probably feeling very bored from going to working full time to doing nothing but hear about Meri's wet bar all day long


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I agree, Janelle is the only one that never complaints about not having enough alone time with Cody
> 
> Interesting the dynamic between her & Meri - sounds like alot of past issues, the sharing the kitchen comment was directed at those 2, when Meri broke down and starting crying, Janelle seemed to care less





babypie said:


> Janelle seems very checked out.  I think she's blue about having to quit her job and basically do nothing but film the show now.  She is probably feeling very bored from going to working full time to doing nothing but hear about Meri's wet bar all day long



I agree with you both. Janelle hasn't been happy I think since the move. She had a full life outside the family when they lived and Utah, and seemed to do most of the finances for the family as well. In ways, her life was quite removed from the day to day of the Brown family. And because she was one of the main breadwinners, that would have given her power. Now in Vegas, she again just Kody's second wife, something that I'm sure Meri would always let her know.

Wasn't Janelle the one that took her kids and left the Brown family for awhile?


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> I agree with you both. Janelle hasn't been happy I think since the move. She had a full life outside the family when they lived and Utah, and seemed to do most of the finances for the family as well. In ways, her life was quite removed from the day to day of the Brown family. And because she was one of the main breadwinners, that would have given her power. Now in Vegas, she again just Kody's second wife, something that I'm sure Meri would always let her know.
> 
> *Wasn't Janelle the one that took her kids and left the Brown family for awhile?*



Yes! I forgot about that.

I must admit I'm tempted to read their book :shame:


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> I agree with you both. Janelle hasn't been happy I think since the move. She had a full life outside the family when they lived and Utah, and seemed to do most of the finances for the family as well. In ways, her life was quite removed from the day to day of the Brown family. And because she was one of the main breadwinners, that would have given her power. Now in Vegas, she again just Kody's second wife, something that I'm sure Meri would always let her know.
> 
> *Wasn't Janelle the one that took her kids and left the Brown family for awhile?*




Yes, for 2 years I believe!


----------



## rockhollow

I've downloaded a the sample of their book on my kindle, but just haven't been able to bring myself to read it... yet!!!

The more we know about the past of the Brown's - it doesn't sound like a happy time for any of the ladies. There is some real bad blood between Meri and Janelle, that sure wasn't portrayed in the  first season of the show. And goodness knows with Christine.
I guess the Browns wanted to show this happy, happy polygamist family, but the walls are crumbling.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

babypie said:


> None of the women seem overly confident.  Janelle seems as though she doesn't care, she's the only one that doesn't come across as needy.



I get the same impression. I think it is likely because there is no romance or physical relationship between her and Cody anymore, and it is more of a business transaction. Staying together for financial support from this whole media circus, and so the kids are near him still I'd guess. Otherwise it seems like she cares less about him, an his focus is never on her.


----------



## dorcast

babypie said:
			
		

> Not going to lie....I would totally watch a show with that other family.  The husband seems like a d**k, like he runs the family like a business...it would be fascinating to watch.  Him marrying two on the same day...what happened on the wedding night?  And two of them being sisters
> 
> Christine called them "Independent Polygamists"...so does that mean they aren't doing this for religious reasons?



I couldn't get past this.  Who got to have a wedding night and honeymoon?  Given what they say about dating and "courting", the wedding night would have been the first time either if them were with him.

And than to marry her sister?! What woman is ok knowing that not only is your husband having sex in your house with another woman, but it's your twin sister.

Yet, I'll admit it,  If the Dargers get a show I'll be watching.


----------



## slang

dorcast said:


> I couldn't get past this.  *Who got to have a wedding night and honeymoon?  Given what they say about dating and "courting", the wedding night would have been the first time either if them were with him.
> *
> And than to marry her sister?! What woman is ok knowing that not only is your husband having sex in your house with another woman, but it's your twin sister.
> 
> Yet, I'll admit it,  If the Dargers get a show I'll be watching.



Good point, never thought of that!

Also, if they got married the same day - how did they decide who became wife #1 & wife #2?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dorcast said:


> I couldn't get past this.  Who got to have a wedding night and honeymoon?  Given what they say about dating and "courting", the wedding night would have been the first time either if them were with him.
> 
> And than to marry her sister?! What woman is ok knowing that not only is your husband having sex in your house with another woman, but it's your twin sister.
> 
> Yet, I'll admit it,  If the Dargers get a show I'll be watching.



i am going to be honest... i got the vibe from their outward joint affection at once they may not stick to their own nights... alone, if that makes sense  they seem a little more at ease about the sexual sharing than cody's wives, who blatantly show disdain for one-another. so the wedding night may have been a little get-together.


----------



## arnott

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I get the same impression. I think it is likely because there is no romance or physical relationship between her and Cody anymore, and it is more of a business transaction. Staying together for financial support from this whole media circus, and so the kids are near him still I'd guess. Otherwise it seems like she cares less about him, an his focus is never on her.



Yes, they seem more like friends.


----------



## dorcast

slang said:


> Good point, never thought of that!
> 
> Also, if they got married the same day - how did they decide who became wife #1 & wife #2?



I wondered that as well. They definitely identified one of the women as the First Wife.  I guess she went first on wedding night....




LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am going to be honest... i got the vibe from their outward joint affection at once they may not stick to their own nights... alone, if that makes sense  they seem a little more at ease about the sexual sharing than cody's wives, who blatantly show disdain for one-another. so the wedding night may have been a little get-together.



I thought the same thing!  Joe seems to have a good thing going.
This is what he said about the dating..
They became best of friends. Secretly Id get a little exicted. Id pull up and see that both of their cars were there . . . [But] I didnt know if I was up to the task.


----------



## bnjj

dorcast said:


> I wondered that as well. They definitely identified one of the women as the First Wife.  *I guess she went first on wedding night....*



Ewww...  I haven't watched this week yet.  They really got married on the same day??  I presume this is the man with the twins.  That is too weird.


----------



## ILuvShopping

slang said:


> Good point, never thought of that!
> 
> Also, if they got married the same day - how did they decide who became wife #1 & wife #2?



which one did they say was wife #1? the one with the twin or the other one?
i'm wondering if it's who he was 'courting' first since the one lady's dad didn't give his permission for awhile, but i'm thinking she's the one that said she was wife #1.



bnjj said:


> Ewww...  I haven't watched this week yet.  They really got married on the same day??  I presume this is the man with the twins.  That is too weird.


yep, courted during the same period and married the same day.  they said the one lady's dad didn't like it but they had all grown up in a plural marriage so i was confused as to why her dad had an issue with it. i guess maybe he felt his daughter deserved her own courtship?


----------



## DC-Cutie

These women seem miserable


----------



## km8282

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> These women seem miserable



I agree. The show is starting to become painful to watch. I hate the couch scenes where they are all slumped over in their chair with miserable looks on their face. You can cut that tension with a knife.


----------



## slang

ILuvShopping said:


> which one did they say was wife #1? the one with the twin or the other one?
> i'm wondering if it's who he was 'courting' first since the one lady's dad didn't give his permission for awhile, but i'm thinking she's the one that said she was wife #1.
> 
> 
> yep, courted during the same period and married the same day.  they said the one lady's dad didn't like it but they had all grown up in a plural marriage so i was confused as to why her dad had an issue with it. i guess maybe he felt his daughter deserved her own courtship?



The 1st wife is the non twin one, she's the one the father aprove of the wedding right ?


----------



## ILuvShopping

slang said:


> The 1st wife is the non twin one, she's the one the father aprove of the wedding right ?



i thought she was the one who's father did not approve of at first but eventually said "you have my permission but not my blessing"
but i could be wrong, i was multi-tasking while i watched it last night lol

if her father approved right away that makes sense why she would be considered the first wife.


----------



## slang

ILuvShopping said:


> i thought she was the one who's father did not approve of at first but eventually said "you have my permission but not my blessing"
> but i could be wrong, i was multi-tasking while i watched it last night lol
> 
> if her father approved right away that makes sense why she would be considered the first wife.



Yes, that's the one who is 1st wife, twin sisters are 2nd & 3rd


----------



## babypie

dorcast said:


> I couldn't get past this.  Who got to have a wedding night and honeymoon?  Given what they say about dating and "courting", the wedding night would have been the first time either if them were with him.
> 
> And than to marry her sister?! What woman is ok knowing that not only is your husband having sex in your house with another woman, but it's your twin sister.
> 
> Yet, I'll admit it,  If the Dargers get a show I'll be watching.



Plus the first wife is the cousin of the twins


----------



## babypie

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i am going to be honest... i got the vibe from their outward joint affection at once they may not stick to their own nights... alone, if that makes sense  they seem a little more at ease about the sexual sharing than cody's wives, who blatantly show disdain for one-another. so the wedding night may have been a little get-together.



Two sisters and a cousin sharing sexual activity with the same man...mayeb at the same time...who would've thought the Brown's suddenly seem a bit less gross


----------



## dorcast

babypie said:


> Plus the first wife is the cousin of the twins



oy. I forgot that part.

I've got to read their website. I'm in that disgusted yet fascinated place.


----------



## babypie

dorcast said:


> oy. I forgot that part.
> 
> I've got to read their website. I'm in that disgusted yet fascinated place.



lol


----------



## redney

I haven't watched the show in a while and just caught up via this thread, so please forgive me if this was answered on the show: why on earth does Meri need a wet bar if (a) they don't drink alcohol and (b) they don't seem to entertain?


----------



## babypie

redney said:


> I haven't watched the show in a while and just caught up via this thread, so please forgive me if this was answered on the show: why on earth does Meri need a wet bar if (a) they don't drink alcohol and (b) they don't seem to entertain?



The consensus is that she's being selfish.


----------



## redney

babypie said:


> The consensus is that she's being selfish.



Ahhh gotcha, thanks!


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> Plus the first wife is the cousin of the twins



Whattttt? I must have missed that!!! That beats Janelle's Mum marrying Cody's Dad


----------



## bnjj

I've now watched this week's ep.  

Wow, the Dargers are clearly a much more content Family with a capital "F".  Seeing them just reinforced for me how selfishly the Brown's live and how disjointed they are.  Meri is all worried about being able to decorate her kitchen they way she wants rather than being concerned with the well being of the entire family and, most importantly, the kids.

In the grand scheme of life and all the struggles plural marriage brings, is what cabinet the glasses are kept in really that important??  The Browns obviously have not grown, matured or evolved since those early days since Meri is adamant that she needs a wet bar, completely disregarding that the money for her fifth bedroom and precious wet bar could be better used by others in the family.

I am not at all disgusted by polygamy and how other people choose to live is not my business as long as they are not hurting others, but I see nothing happy, harmonious nor worthy in the Brown family.


----------



## mundodabolsa

bnjj said:


> I've now watched this week's ep.
> 
> Wow, the Dargers are clearly a much more content Family with a capital "F".  Seeing them just reinforced for me how selfishly the Brown's live and how disjointed they are.  Meri is all worried about being able to decorate her kitchen they way she wants rather than being concerned with the well being of the entire family and, most importantly, the kids.
> 
> In the grand scheme of life and all the struggles plural marriage brings, is what cabinet the glasses are kept in really that important??  The Brown's obviously have not grown, matured or evolved since those early days since Meri is adamant that she needs a wet bar, completely disregarding that the money for her fifth bedroom and precious wet bar could be better used by others in the family.
> 
> .



Janelle to me seems to be the one that most thinks in terms of the big picture of the family.  she may not seem romantically invested anymore but she seems to care about how her decisions about her house relate to other houses.  it's probably just because she has always been the one most closely tied to the finances so she sees things like big expenses with a more rational, practical outlook. 


I'd love to hear more about her time away from the family if someone knows the story.


----------



## msspooky09

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> which one did they say was wife #1? the one with the twin or the other one?
> i'm wondering if it's who he was 'courting' first since the one lady's dad didn't give his permission for awhile, but i'm thinking she's the one that said she was wife #1.
> 
> yep, courted during the same period and married the same day.  they said the one lady's dad didn't like it but they had all grown up in a plural marriage so i was confused as to why her dad had an issue with it. i guess maybe he felt his daughter deserved her own courtship?



I thought maybe that was part of it coupled with the fact that it was her cousin too? (The other wife, I mean). Or am I mis-remembering? She said something like her dad told her he'd give her his permission but not his blessing, and she was like that's all I need!


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> I've now watched this week's ep.
> 
> Wow, the Dargers are clearly a much more content Family with a capital "F".  Seeing them just reinforced for me how selfishly the Brown's live and how disjointed they are.  Meri is all worried about being able to decorate her kitchen they way she wants rather than being concerned with the well being of the entire family and, most importantly, the kids.
> 
> *In the grand scheme of life and all the struggles plural marriage brings, is what cabinet the glasses are kept in really that important??*  The Browns obviously have not grown, matured or evolved since those early days since Meri is adamant that she needs a wet bar, completely disregarding that the money for her fifth bedroom and precious wet bar could be better used by others in the family.
> 
> I am not at all disgusted by polygamy and how other people choose to live is not my business as long as they are not hurting others, but I see nothing happy, harmonious nor worthy in the Brown family.



I think because it's against basic human nature to share you husband these wives get caught up in the little details...it's almost like a defense mechanism.  Meri has been upset over the wet bar for a few episodes now, we rarely see any of them upset about actual relationship issues, it's always the houses - maybe if they keep themselves distracted by the details of _stuff _they can push aside and suppress the natural and normal feelings of jealousy and resentment?


----------



## bnjj

I would not say that it is against basic human nature.  I believe it depends on one's culture.

You may be right about them focusing on the little things in an effort to ignore the significant challenges their lifestyle brings.  For me, the very evident distinction between the Browns and the other family shown this week is that I don't think the Browns made any effort from the beginning to adjust and make this family work and I think a good portion of the blame if you will rests squarely on Kody's shoulders.

I wonder if they cringe inside when they see the intro to their show with the wives all saying how this makes them better people, how they wanted the whole family and not just the man, etc., as they are clearly miserable.  Robyn doesn't seem miserable yet but give her a couple more years.


----------



## pollinilove

as a mother i am still stuck on merri gets same for food as the rest who have a bunch of kids sorry i am.


----------



## pollinilove

merri is selfish she does not love the other the same if she did she would say take some of my share i only have 1 kid to feed


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The problem is that they can't decide whether they are one family or four families. That's where all the drama comes from. They can't be both like they try to be. They need to pick one and it would solve so many issues.


----------



## pollinilove

i stick to what i said a few weeks back what one kid eats all kids should eat . one person makes the menu and they shop for all 4  homes . not fare if one family eats meatloaf cause it is cheap to make and instant mashed pots and merri one kids has steak and a salad


----------



## materialgurl

I used to like Meri, but she's coming off a real ***** this season. So entitled and self-fish. She doesnt have the family's best interest at heart.


----------



## babypie

materialgurl said:


> *I used to like Meri, but she's coming off a real ***** this season*. So entitled and self-fish. She doesnt have the family's best interest at heart.



Same here.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The problem is that they can't decide whether they are one family or four families. That's where all the drama comes from. They can't be both like they try to be. They need to pick one and it would solve so many issues.



Yep, they behave like four separate families.  The other family act like one family.



bnjj said:


> I would not say that it is against basic human nature.  I believe it depends on one's culture.



They seem to struggle a lot with jealousy and then say things like it's a weakness...it's just their natural reaction to feel jealous.  I remember the storyline with Christine last season and her big confession to Robyn of how jealous she was...their religious/culture/whatever certainly doesn't know how to raise jealous-free women.


----------



## junqueprincess

Just finished this week's epi.... Wow, the brown's are so homely and such train wrecks compared to this new family. I totally agree watching their couch sessions has become painful.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA the couch sessions are hard to watch. I think a big part of their unhappiness is the move to Nevada. While I think the kids are adjusting to the new schools and friends, I think the adults are still struggling with the adjustment. At least back in Nevada they were mostly together minus Robyn and her kids. I think that they had to work harder on getting along because they couldn't really avoid each other like they can now. I think the wives are regretting both the move and the show. I said it before and I'll say it again I feel like Janelle lost her identity in the family after the move since she is no longer the breadwinner. Mari's desire for the wet bar is getting old/tired. I half feel like she want's it just to stick it too the other wives. Shoot she seems to care more about that darn wet bar than she dose about Robyn's offer to carry her kid.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

You know what you never see that I think would be interesting? The children actually interacting with their parents, asking for their advice, help, etc. It is sad how the kids seem like a separate entity and the adults their own as well, they never seem to interact or have meaningful conversations together.

And I don't mean when Cody sits all 50 down to talk to the whole group, I mean one kid and one parent just catching up, confiding, etc. So sad that never happens!


----------



## babypie

What about Christine saying she wanted some of her kids and the Darger's kids to date...geez


----------



## pollinilove

funny how only one child the one by merri is the only one who wants this life style. the rest of them even the boys said only one wife or one husband


----------



## ILuvShopping

i wonder if the other houses get a wet bar since they will have more bedrooms?


----------



## rockhollow

I agree about it seems like the Brown's are 4 separate families with the only connection seemly to be Kody. And after seeing the other family, the separation with the Brown's is just more obvious. I see the Brown women always competing with each other, instead of working together.
Meri is only interested in keeping her place as wife # 1, and she wanted Robyn to join the family to have an ally. Robyn doesn't strike me as overly smart, and very subservient to Meri, which gives Meri even more power within the family.

In older episodes, they eluded that Christine was the favorite of Kody - fun, young and full of life - that must have killed Meri - and what better way to get Christine, that bring a new, younger wife to boost Kody's ego.
I think there is way to much competition within the Brown family.

The best for the children should be the number one concern for the family, not to evenly share everything with the 4 wives.


----------



## ILuvShopping

every time the other family did something robyn would say "i LOVE that! I wish we did that!" 

it was kind of annoying. and if you need a mission statement for your family (to be run like a business) then i think there's something wrong. but i'm very anti-mission statements because it's shoved down my throat constantly here at work.


----------



## pollinilove

i think since merri wants a 5 bedroom then maybe some kids should live in her house that way all the kids can have a room . 3 extra bedrooms with no one in them


----------



## babypie

pollinilove said:


> i think since merri wants a 5 bedroom then maybe some kids should live in her house that way all the kids can have a room . 3 extra bedrooms with no one in them



I'd love to see the fireworks if they can only get 3 houses and Meri and Robyn move in together


----------



## Queenie719

I can't help but think Janelle could do better on her own.  Meri is a control freak.  She needs to control the kitchen, her 4 bedrooms, her wet bar, she can't decide whether or not she wants a baby.  I think most of the problems revolve around her.  
I think Christine and Robyn very much want to be a family together but Janelle seems so over it, and rightfully so.


----------



## babypie

mundodabolsa said:


> I'd love to hear more about her time away from the family if someone knows the story.



Janelle Brown of TLC's Sister Wives opens up about why she temporarily moved away from the expanded family in the TLC family's new book, Becoming Sister Wives.

"During the eighth year of our marriage, I gave birth to my fifth child, Gabriel," Janelle writes, adding she "sank into a horrible postpartum depression.

"I felt overwhelmed by having had so many children in quick succession, and felt seriously depressed at our lack of financial means."anelle -- who shares husband Kody Brown with fellow wives Robyn, Christine and Meri -- said she had a fallout with the latter, leading to her departure.

"I also had a particularly nasty fight with Meri -- one of the worst we'd ever had," she writes. "I was at my breaking point. I couldn't see my way out of my depression. I told Kody I was leaving. That night, I got into the car and drove to my mother's house. My kids and I stayed with my mother for several months until I found my own place. My job paid a decent salary, which allowed me to buy a better car in addition to my own home. I started to build a life for myself outside the sisterhood."

Things changed with a big family move, Janelle writes.

"Two years after I'd established myself in my own house, Kody told me that he was moving the family to Utah.  'Okay,' I told him.  'See you later.'  No way I was going to give up the peace and independence I had found."

Janelle writes that space was key however, as the "big house changed everything.

"We were able to be together as a family in a normal and relaxed way," she writes. "I had my own space, but my kids had their siblings and the other mothers in the same building."

http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/05/tlc-sister-wives-kody-robyn-christine-janelle-meri


----------



## mundodabolsa

babypie said:


> Janelle Brown of TLC's Sister Wives opens up about why she temporarily moved away from the expanded family in the TLC family's new book, Becoming Sister Wives...
> 
> http://www.radaronline.com/exclusives/2012/05/tlc-sister-wives-kody-robyn-christine-janelle-meri



thank you so much, much appreciated. 

that's really interesting, and explains a lot.  wouldn't be surprised if the whole "kitchen abuse" issue is the same as the falling out with meri mentioned. 

it's especially curious that she made that comment this season about "what would happen if I were just to up and leave" considering she has done it before. 

makes me like janelle even more.  not simply just for having the guts to leave, I just like her.


----------



## bnjj

Queenie719 said:
			
		

> I can't help but think Janelle could do better on her own.  Meri is a control freak.  She needs to control the kitchen, her 4 bedrooms, her wet bar, she can't decide whether or not she wants a baby.  I think most of the problems revolve around her.
> I think Christine and Robyn very much want to be a family together but Janelle seems so over it, and rightfully so.



I completely agree.  I just want to smack Meri every time they replay her saying 'I'm sorry you felt I took something that was yours Janelle.'

She's unbelievable.


----------



## rockhollow

Thanks baby pie for that.

Poor Janelle, all those kids in such a short period of time and then to be bullied by Meri, almost worst, in her own home. Here would be time when having a sister wife should have been a blessing, not a nightmare.

Meri must have made it so bad for Janelle to have to leave - hmmmm, and no support from Kody - not exactly paradise. Kody sure skirted over the subject when he was talking about it.


----------



## pollinilove

merri will never live with robin we all know merri is the alfa female in that group . so if they can only get 3 homes robin will share with christine or janelle. i know i am wrong and it sounds childish janelle and christine should send some of the kids to merri home for meals . she said i need a big house to entertain well she can feed some of the kids dinner


----------



## babypie

Meri's daughter Mariah keeps saying she is moving back to UT to go to college....and she has said she wants to enter into a polygamous marriage - so Meri will not be near her daughter or grandchildren.  That's a whole lotta house for one lady to grow old in alone.

I wonder how many other Brown kids will move back to UT?


----------



## tamshac77

I'm getting so close to not watching this show anymore.  None of it makes sense to me and Kody is getting unbearable to watch.


----------



## arnott

pollinilove said:


> funny how only one child the one by merri is the only one who wants this life style. the rest of them even the boys said only one wife or one husband



I think in the previews for the next episode it shows Christine's oldest daughter also wanted the plural marriage.


----------



## Britexmom

I don't really understand why the Browns are in a plural marriage but don't live together....doesn't it kinda defeat the point of polygamy to live separate . The way they are set up now its like kody has one wife (meri) and three mistresses that he sees occasionally. I thought polygamy was all about being one big family unit and working together...the Browns = fail !


----------



## SherryF

pollinilove said:


> merri will never live with robin we all know merri is the alfa female in that group . so if they can only get 3 homes robin will share with christine or janelle. i know i am wrong and it sounds childish janelle and christine should send some of the kids to merri home for meals . she said i need a big house to entertain well she can feed some of the kids dinner



They probably have thought about it but love their kids too much to do that to them.


----------



## SherryF

I just finished their book and found it interesting.  All of them(except Janelle, who claims she fell in love with Kodi a few years after marriage) started out saying how wonderful he was , etc.  But further in the book, especially after bringing Robyn into the fold, all three original wives express their strained relationship with Kodi and having issues that need work.  None seem close with him nor in love.


----------



## babypie

SherryF said:


> I just finished their book and found it interesting.  All of them(except Janelle, who claims she fell in love with Kodi a few years after marriage) started out saying how wonderful he was , etc.  But further in the book, especially after bringing Robyn into the fold, all three original wives express their strained relationship with Kodi and having issues that need work.  None seem close with him nor in love.



Wow sounds like Janelle is the most honest of the bunch.


----------



## babypie

Britexmom said:


> I don't really understand why the Browns are in a plural marriage but don't live together....doesn't it kinda defeat the point of polygamy to live separate . The way they are set up now its like kody has one wife (meri) and three mistresses that he sees occasionally. I thought polygamy was all about being one big family unit and working together...the Browns = fail !



A big factor is that they cannot find a house to fit them all in Nevada.  In UT they had their custom built polygamy house...but you can't do that in NV or most other places.


----------



## slang

I bet most of Meri & Janelle's issues were there b/f she married Cody

Wasnt Janelle married to Meri's brother for a few yrs, divorced him and then married Cody..she went from SIL to sisterwife - becoming Meri's equal in the marriage and then went on to have Cody's 1st child

I like Janelle - she seems the only honest one about this marriage... I like how she doesn't live in a "fantasy" world and talks about money & budget, educating all the kids, feeding all the kids - real issues & not silly things like worrying about a stupid wet bar


----------



## bnjj

And not just a wet bar, but a wet bar RIGHT off the kitchen.  WTH??


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I bet most of Meri & Janelle's issues were there b/f she married Cody
> 
> Wasnt Janelle married to Meri's brother for a few yrs, divorced him and then married Cody..she went from SIL to sisterwife - becoming Meri's equal in the marriage and then went on to have Cody's 1st child
> 
> I like Janelle - she seems the only honest one about this marriage... I like how she doesn't live in a "fantasy" world and talks about money & budget, educating all the kids, feeding all the kids - real issues & not silly things like worrying about a stupid wet bar



Exactly! Those bad feelings must have been around even before Janelle and Kody. There must be years of bad feelings between them. What a tangled bunch they are.
I wonder if Meri's brother was a jerk, and Meri didn't want to believe it?
Janelle sure seems very level headed in some ways - but what's she doing with Kody is hard to understand?


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> Exactly! Those bad feelings must have been around even before Janelle and Kody. There must be years of bad feelings between them. What a tangled bunch they are.
> I wonder if Meri's brother was a jerk, and Meri didn't want to believe it?
> *Janelle sure seems very level headed in some ways - but what's she doing with Kody is hard to understand?*



Even more so, in that she left him for 2 years and seemed to do GREAT!!! She bought a house, was working, was supporting her family of 6 kids - all without Cody, Meri & Christine...I wonder why she went back?


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Even more so, in that she left him for 2 years and seemed to do GREAT!!! She bought a house, was working, was supporting her family of 6 kids - all without Cody, Meri & Christine...I wonder why she went back?



yes, I wonder that too. Did Kody woo her with the vision of a large house with separate living spaces within? Did the Brown's want her income back to help with their expenses?
It would be nice to think it was for love, but Janelle seems too level headed for that. It must have been something strong to make her go back where Meri was.


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> Even more so, in that she left him for 2 years and seemed to do GREAT!!! She bought a house, was working, was supporting her family of 6 kids - all without Cody, Meri & Christine...I wonder why she went back?



Pressure from their community?  

To enter into polygamy in the first place I'd assume Janelle had to have a strong belief in their religion - they believe if they have a marriage of one man and at least three wives they are will enter the "celestial kingdom" after death...as level headed as Janelle appears she obviously has to have strong beliefs in their religion to even become part of a plural marriage...so maybe her religion sent her back?  Fear of the afterlife?


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> Pressure from their community?
> 
> To enter into polygamy in the first place I'd assume Janelle had to have a strong belief in their religion - they believe if they have a marriage of one man and at least three wives they are will enter the "celestial kingdom" after death...as level headed as Janelle appears she obviously has to have strong beliefs in their religion to even become part of a plural marriage...so maybe her religion sent her back?  Fear of the afterlife?



If I remember correctly Janelle is the only wife who didn't grow up in plural household.

I wonder if going back to Cody coincided with her Mum's change to believe in plural marriage and become Cody's Dad 2nd wife?


----------



## babypie

OK so it looks like the houses went through.  Late November shows construction on the four houses.


----------



## babypie

Here's their floorplan


----------



## DrDior

Good grief. That's 4 - 4,000 square foot homes?!

Now there's an argument against polygamy, right there.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Here's their floorplan



just plain wow! TLC must have really pay them well.
Those are huge houses.


----------



## Waffle65

I'd love to know how much these houses cost.


----------



## km8282

rockhollow said:
			
		

> just plain wow! TLC must have really pay them well.
> Those are huge houses.



Lets just hope when this show is off the air, they can still afford the homes. Otherwise, they'll all be crammed into one!


----------



## babypie

km8282 said:


> Lets just hope when this show is off the air, they can still afford the homes. Otherwise, they'll all be crammed into one!



At least they'll have a wet bar


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> At least they'll have a wet bar



yes, Meri can start to mix cocktails, and that will be their next venture - Sister Wife Mocktails.


----------



## babypie

ha!  Garnished with bitter tears and best enjoyed while wearing a turtleneck sewn under a tank top


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> yes, meri can start to mix cocktails, and that will be their next venture - *sister wife mocktails*.



lol!


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> ha!  Garnished with bitter tears and best enjoyed while wearing a* turtleneck sewn under a tank top*


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> ha!  Garnished with bitter tears and best enjoyed while wearing a turtleneck sewn under a tank top



Perfect!


----------



## bnjj

Oh good grief!  Now she has to have French Doors that they can't afford either.  She comes across more and more selfish with each passing week.

The Browns may look like the Cleavers compared to how those four poor souls grew up, but they are still a poster family for utter dysfunction.


----------



## Waffle65

How could Kodi and the other wives expect poor Merri to live in a house without French doors and a wet bar? That's just criminal!


----------



## arnott

bnjj said:


> *Oh good grief!  Now she has to have French Doors that they can't afford either.*  She comes across more and more selfish with each passing week.
> 
> The Browns may look like the Cleavers compared to how those four poor souls grew up, but they are still a poster family for utter dysfunction.




Meri:  I am NOT having a sliding door, Kody!    

Meri is boss!


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg after seeing the floor plan for the house, wtf do you need a wet bar in the kitchen for?!? Seriously. This SL needs to end ASAP!


----------



## AEGIS

this thread makes me laugh and makes me want to watch
i like how the one blond was like "my kids dont need their own room"
janelle seems reasonable


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Why do none of these ladies realize they don't need the original builders who upcharge to install every single item they want?! They can customize the damn french doors and bar later. Instead of upgrading to 5+ bedrooms for the bar... Ugh!! Driving me crazy every time they say it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

god forbid meri have SLIDING DOORS. the horror.

interesting that they thought these kids spending a couple days with them would change their opinion on their horrible experience of plural marriage. 
like really?????


----------



## slang

I love how they spent the whole episode saying how Cody is a great Dad and a family guy but in the previews for next week Christine is complaining that he hasnt seen her kids in over a week


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I love how they spent the whole episode saying how Cody is a great Dad and a family guy but in the previews for next week Christine is complaining that he hasn't seen her kids in over a week



me too, I think the Brown kids are raised by their mothers. I think Kody just flits between the homes, without responsibility anywhere.

What about Kody's comment that he has 4 identical pairs of runners at each house? And does that mean he also has 4 sets of everything at each house - what he can't carry things between the homes - the sister wives don't want things from the other households in their house? Sounds like just another sign of the separation between the ladies.

And then Janelle's comment about how she and Christine would share kitchens because Christine used to watch the children when Janelle worked - where was Meri during this? Living the high life in her own seperate section of the big house?


----------



## cheermom09

slang said:
			
		

> I love how they spent the whole episode saying how Cody is a great Dad and a family guy but in the previews for next week Christine is complaining that he hasnt seen her kids in over a week



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Daydrmer

slang said:


> I love how they spent the whole episode saying how Cody is a great Dad and a family guy but in the previews for next week *Christine is complaining that he hasnt seen her kids in over a week*



I was shocked she actually said that. If it's been over a week then that means their rotation of Kody staying with a different family each night has been changed or at least was off when Christine made that comment. He should see each family every forth night with the way they describe how they do things.

How did everyone feel about the interactions between the Browns and kids that came to visit them? I thought they could have been a lot more sensitive to what those kids have been through.


----------



## tamshac77

slang said:


> I love how they spent the whole episode saying how Cody is a great Dad and a family guy but in the previews for next week *Christine is complaining that he hasnt seen her kids in over a week*



Heck no.  That is just a mess.  These women will endure it though since that's all that they know.  I just want to jump into one of them, give Kodi a piece of my mind, slap him, take my kids, run and file for child support.  Meri wouldn't get her wet bar then.


----------



## No Cute

bnjj said:


> And not just a wet bar, but a wet bar RIGHT off the kitchen.  WTH??



Bar close at hand? Makes sense to me.  Seriously, the stress of this situation....


----------



## mrskolar09

Daydrmer said:


> If it's been over a week then that means their rotation of Kody staying with a different family each night has been changed or at least was off when Christine made that comment. He should see each family every forth night with the way they describe how they do things.



I thought they said he switched homes every two nights?  If so, it would be every sixth/seventh night he'd be back with a wife in rotation.
Maybe I'm wrong, I honestly can't recall for sure.

Either way, I sure wouldn't agree to it, lol.


----------



## SherryF

slang said:


> I love how they spent the whole episode saying how Cody is a great Dad and a family guy but in the previews for next week Christine is complaining that he hasnt seen her kids in over a week



I agree.  If they were all under one roof they could say they see him daily.


----------



## SherryF

babypie said:


> ha!  Garnished with bitter tears and best enjoyed while wearing a turtleneck sewn under a tank top



So funny!  Whats with her outfits?  And she wears them all the time too. I noticed Robyn does a similar thing as well.  But with short sleeved shirts.  Meri drives me batty with her bossy attitude.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> me too, I think the Brown kids are raised by their mothers. I think Kody just flits between the homes, without responsibility anywhere.
> 
> What about Kody's comment that he has 4 identical pairs of runners at each house? And does that mean he also has 4 sets of everything at each house - what he can't carry things between the homes - the sister wives don't want things from the other households in their house? Sounds like just another sign of the separation between the ladies.
> 
> And then Janelle's comment about how she and Christine would share kitchens because Christine used to watch the children when Janelle worked - *where was Meri during this? Living the high life in her own seperate section of the big house?*




Meri did have a job, but I seem to recall that she got fired when she was outed as a polygamist on teh show after the first season. I remember wondering where she worked because you can't fire someone because of their religious choices. That would be an instant lawsuit so I wonder if she got fired for other reasons and just blamed it on the show/coming out as poly I just remembering thinking this was off. Christine & Janelle actually seemed pretty happy with the arrangement. Christine got to stay home with the kids and "play house" and Janelle got out of the house and got out of some of the domestic responsibilities. She commented about how all the women she worked with would complain about having to figure out dinner when they got home for their families and she didn't she'd have dinner waiting for her when she got home.


----------



## pixiejenna

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Why do none of these ladies realize they don't need the original builders who upcharge to install every single item they want?! They can customize the damn french doors and bar later. Instead of upgrading to 5+ bedrooms for the bar... Ugh!! Driving me crazy every time they say it.



Not to mention at a fraction of the price. My neighbor dose handyman work as a side job on the weekends for a little extra cash. He remodeled both of our bathrooms and only charged us $2800 per room for labor. He did all the work himself. Well he let his kid help with the demo work mostly lugging the junk out lol. We used high end finishes all marble & granite for the walls, floors, and counter tops. I want to say all together it was about 8G possibly less for two average size bathrooms complete remodel. 

To an extent I'm not faulting Meri because we all want what we want. If you are building from scratch I can see how easy it can be to want it all and "fall" for everything you see, I know I would lol. However I feel like she's being very unreasonable about this whole thing. I half feel like she's just doing this to assert her position as wife #1. I think her ego is getting the best of her. She has nothing else to focus. It comes off as very selfish when you don't even need a house of that magnitude(a average size family do not need a 4000 square foot home let alone someone with only one kid who's going to leave for college in a year I wonder if these homes will even be finished before she leaves for college) and then demanding a bunch of extras. You can always replace patio doors and add a wet bar down the line if you really want too. 

I also find the preview for next week to be funny. Christine calling Kody out on being a lousy father, who now goes a whole week with out seeing his kids! I think Kody lives in his own little world where he is "god" and dose no wrong.


----------



## tamshac77

slang said:
			
		

> I bet most of Meri & Janelle's issues were there b/f she married Cody
> 
> Wasnt Janelle married to Meri's brother for a few yrs, divorced him and then married Cody..she went from SIL to sisterwife - becoming Meri's equal in the marriage and then went on to have Cody's 1st child
> 
> I like Janelle - she seems the only honest one about this marriage... I like how she doesn't live in a "fantasy" world and talks about money & budget, educating all the kids, feeding all the kids - real issues & not silly things like worrying about a stupid wet bar



Huh? They move around like that? Gross. Kodi might end up marrying Robin's sister next. Maybe that's why she's really there helping out. I don't see how those women do it.


----------



## Queenie719

tamshac77 said:


> Huh? They move around like that? Gross. Kodi might end up marrying Robin's sister next. Maybe that's why she's really there helping out. I don't see how those women do it.



Yes, and Cody's dad is married to Janelle's mom!


----------



## arnott

Christine: I didn't know men could be bastards!  I didn't know!

Really?!


----------



## tamshac77

Queenie719 said:
			
		

> Yes, and Cody's dad is married to Janelle's mom!



I didn't know that it was like that! They're all related! Kodi and Janelle are step brother and sister. So Meri didn't have Kodi's first child? Did Janelle have kids by Meri's brother?


----------



## SherryF

tamshac77 said:


> I didn't know that it was like that! They're all related! Kodi and Janelle are step brother and sister. So Meri didn't have Kodi's first child? Did Janelle have kids by Meri's brother?



I just read sister wives. It's actually a pretty good read. All this info is in there.


----------



## babypie

Daydrmer said:


> I was shocked she actually said that. If it's been over a week then *that means their rotation of Kody staying with a different family each night has been changed* or at least was off when Christine made that comment. He should see each family every forth night with the way they describe how they do things.
> 
> How did everyone feel about the interactions between the Browns and kids that came to visit them? I thought they could have been a lot more sensitive to what those kids have been through.



I'm willing to bet he spends about 50% of him time at Robyn's house!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They did say Kody spends more time with a wife after she gives birth to help take care of the baby, so I'm guessing he's at Robyn's a lot.


----------



## SherryF

Yes, and he seems quite smitten with her.  I sense that Christine is the one feeling uneasy and jealous for the first-time.  Mary and Janelle have been through those emotions before.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I'm willing to bet he spends about 50% of him time at Robyn's house!





SherryF said:


> Yes, and he seems quite smitten with her.  I sense that Christine is the one feeling uneasy and jealous for the first-time.  Mary and Janelle have been through those emotions before.



yes, I bet he's at Robyn's house the most - she's new and fresh.
Christine used to be his favorite and I bet she's not liking that Robyn's got that spot now.

I don't think Janelle cares one way or the other. And because Meri brought him Robyn, she's probably just happen he isn't with the blonds.


----------



## babypie

arnott said:


> Christine: I didn't know men could be bastards!  I didn't know!
> 
> Really?!



That made me yell out at the tv too.  WTF.  Christine c'mon now


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> yes, I bet he's at Robyn's house the most - *she's new and fresh*.
> Christine used to be his favorite and I bet she's not liking that Robyn's got that spot now.
> 
> I don't think Janelle cares one way or the other. And because Meri brought him Robyn, she's probably just happen he isn't with the blonds.


----------



## dorcast

There is a special on the Dargers on TLC this Tuesday.    "My Three Wives"


----------



## pixiejenna

If I wasn't working I'd probably watch it. I was glad they didn't dwell too much time on the houses this week and gave us something new. It was sad that they had to put Duke down, fur babies are very much a part of your family. I agree with meri on telling the kids so they can say goodbye and hug him one last time. Instead of Kodys idea of just saying telling them that he went back up to heavn *rolls eyes*. I'm happy that Christine was able to pass the exam the second time around. It was interesting to watch their site go live, they were on pins and needles. I understand that they have a lot riding on this, honestly I feel like I'd they break even they are lucky. The jewelry they have on their website is ugly, jmo. It was funny to see their reactions to people commenting about how expensive it is. I get that it's sterling sliver but I have to agree it is over priced. No diffrent than Tiffany's stearling silver jewelry is also over priced, the difference there is your buying into the brand and I don't feel like they are a "brand" that people want to buy into. I'm still supprised that they are actually expanding the site. Next week they are going on vacation wtf your just complaining about how much they are struggling to make ends meet so ya why not go on vacation that will help am i right?!? I feel like its a distraction for kids to get away. I'm starting to think that kodys whole life is just one big distraction and this is why they are floundering.


----------



## MarneeB

I know their dog Drake was old, but was he in pain? They mentioned something about his hips bothering him but was it enough to put him down? Did I miss something? I kind of got the feeling that they put him down so they wouldn't have to deal with him in the new house(s). Someone please tell me I'm wrong. I cried when he died, but wondered why they did it.


----------



## tamshac77

MarneeB said:
			
		

> I know their dog Drake was old, but was he in pain? They mentioned something about his hips bothering him but was it enough to put him down? Did I miss something? I kind of got the feeling that they put him down so they wouldn't have to deal with him in the new house(s). Someone please tell me I'm wrong. I cried when he died, but wondered why they did it.



I didn't even know that they had a dog. I obviously missed something.


----------



## tamshac77

dorcast said:
			
		

> There is a special on the Dargers on TLC this Tuesday.    "My Three Wives"



Great, another one. I can barely watch Sister Wives.


----------



## slang

They were surprised more people didn't buy their jewellery on the first day the site launched, I was shocked that 26 people actually bought their ugly over priced jewellery


----------



## Delta Queen

MarneeB said:


> I know their dog Drake was old, but was he in pain? They mentioned something about his hips bothering him but was it enough to put him down? Did I miss something? I kind of got the feeling that they put him down so they wouldn't have to deal with him in the new house(s). Someone please tell me I'm wrong. I cried when he died, but wondered why they did it.



I posted on another board that it gave the impression to me that she was tired of cleaning up his messes. I've dealt with pets dying and it a horrible, sad thing.  To me you need to think long and hard, are you doing what's best for the pet or for you? And apparently her own daughter didn't know her mom was planning this!  And do vets normally make house calls?


----------



## km8282

I hope in the next few episodes we don't see them bringing home a new puppy...


----------



## ILuvShopping

Delta Queen said:


> I posted on another board that it gave the impression to me that she was tired of cleaning up his messes. I've dealt with pets dying and it a horrible, sad thing.  To me you need to think long and hard, are you doing what's best for the pet or for you? And apparently her own daughter didn't know her mom was planning this! * And do vets normally make house calls?*



some do but it's hard to come by. i had to search for one for my cat. it's SUPER expensive to get them to do a house call (mine was an extra $100). but now they are my primary vet.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

MarneeB said:


> I know their dog Drake was old, but was he in pain? They mentioned something about his hips bothering him but was it enough to put him down? Did I miss something? I kind of got the feeling that they put him down so they wouldn't have to deal with him in the new house(s). Someone please tell me I'm wrong. I cried when he died, but wondered why they did it.



I was very upset by this too. I know putting down a dog is very personal and subjective but it seems like he made a pee accident, the vet said his hips hurt, and that was enough to justify killing him. If there were more health issues to warrant this I wish they would have mentioned them as it made me feel very uneasy about what their motivations were.


----------



## arnott

I didn't know what the point of the whole dog stoyline was since we didn't even know they had a dog until it was time to put him down.    I fast forwarded past all the dog parts because I didn't want to cry.

What do you all think about Janelle getting a different trainer than the rest of the wives?


----------



## cheermom09

arnott said:
			
		

> What do you all think about Janelle getting a different trainer than the rest of the wives?



I thought I heard her say she had only lost 10 lbs in 5 months. Ummmm, not sure a different trainer is going to help her.  I'm guessing the trainer isn't the problem...


----------



## km8282

Poor Mykeltie (sp?) wants a career in fashion and the primary type of woman she is around wear tank tops with shirts under them. 

Not everyone is a fashionista, but I really hope if that truly is her dream, she figures out a way to break away from them and see some real fashion.


----------



## babypie

Meri:  I am NOT having a sliding door!


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> Meri:  I am NOT having a sliding door!



"I HATE sliding doors"!  

Then when Kody asked her why she couldn't give a reason!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Here's a thought, keep your d@mn French doors and get rid of your three extra bedrooms.


----------



## babypie

Meri is being ridiculous.  I think she's trying to pull rank a first wife.  And I also think she's trying to fill up her feelings of inadequacy by having the best house.

I have no explanation as to why her spray tan looks worse each week


----------



## kcf68

Man I think all the ladies are getting plumper on this show!


----------



## babypie

When you compare Meri's current day couch confessions to the way she looks on the opening sequence, she's _much _bigger...


----------



## vanasty

Meri was my favorite, but after reading you ladies' replies...I can see where you all are coming from lol! 

True,She shouldnt be penalized for not having more kids... But the house situation is just making her look like an idiot.

also, I think she knows she does not want another baby.


----------



## pixiejenna

cheermom09 said:


> I thought I heard her say she had only lost 10 lbs in 5 months. Ummmm, not sure a different trainer is going to help her.  I'm guessing the trainer isn't the problem...



A different trainer may be just what she needs. Trying to loose over 100 pounds is a VERY daunting/overwhelming task.  The new trainer may be specialized in her needs who can keep her motivated and provide the mental support necessary for the task. She suffered from PPD, I wouldn't be surprised if she also has depression. The mental aspect of it plays a big role, and if your mind is set on other negative things you don't have the mental clarity to follow threw on things you know you should be doing. Most people complain about trying to loose 5-15 pounds and have great difficulty doing so, well just multiply that times 10.


----------



## pixiejenna

babypie said:


> When you compare Meri's current day couch confessions to the way she looks on the opening sequence, she's _much _bigger...



I was thinking that too, she also looks more oranger on the couch sessions lol. I wonder why they film the couch sessions so much longer after the taping of the show.


----------



## TC1

I also thought it was odd that when Christine said. "I'm 15% under budget", that Kody said..."be careful Meri might just absorb that".
Well, if it's supposed to be divided by 4, why would that even be mentioned?, Christine's surplus should be for her to do as she pleases...Not off-set the cost of Meri's french doors.


----------



## bnjj

I didn't see this week yet as my PVR decided to die.  So annoyed.  I had so many shows saved on it.  Grrrr!


----------



## tamshac77

Delta Queen said:


> *I posted on another board that it gave the impression to me that she was tired of cleaning up his messes.* I've dealt with pets dying and it a horrible, sad thing.  To me you need to think long and hard, are you doing what's best for the pet or for you? And apparently her own daughter didn't know her mom was planning this!  And do vets normally make house calls?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tamshac77

arnott said:


> I didn't know what the point of the whole dog stoyline was since we didn't even know they had a dog until it was time to put him down.    I fast forwarded past all the dog parts because I didn't want to cry.
> 
> *What do you all think about Janelle getting a different trainer than the rest of the wives?*



I think that Janelle just likes flying solo, period.


----------



## tamshac77

babypie said:


> Meri is being ridiculous.  I think she's trying to pull rank a first wife.  And I also think she's trying to fill up her feelings of inadequacy by having the best house.
> 
> *I have no explanation as to why her spray tan looks worse each week *



That tan is terrible.


----------



## babypie

TC1 said:


> I also thought it was odd that when Christine said. "I'm 15% under budget", that Kody said..."be careful Meri might just absorb that".
> Well, if it's supposed to be divided by 4, why would that even be mentioned?, Christine's surplus should be for her to do as she pleases...Not off-set the cost of Meri's french doors.



I think their budgets should be proportionate to the amount of children they have.  Janelle and Christine, and even Robyn, need more $ for extra bedrooms.  Meri is getting luxuries and will have 3-4 empty bedrooms while the others will have 2 kids to a room


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Is anyone super bored with their storylines? You can only talk so much about building new homes; that isn't interesting to people trying to get a glance into polygamy. It didn't occur to me until i saw the 'my 3 wives' special on that other family, which was much more entertaining than Kody's clan. Mainly because they are more open and talkative-- that is what a show like this needs, the ability to actually speak about the taboo topics.

I hope 'my 3 wives' becomes a show, and 'sister wives' gets cancelled. Does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## babypie

Yeah, three or four episodes about Meri and her wetbar....a whole episode about a dog we didn't even know they had....they are running out of ideas.


----------



## slang

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Is anyone super bored with their storylines? You can only talk so much about building new homes; that isn't interesting to people trying to get a glance into polygamy. It didn't occur to me until i saw the 'my 3 wives' special on that other family, which was much more entertaining than Kody's clan. Mainly because they are more open and talkative-- that is what a show like this needs, the ability to actually speak about the taboo topics.
> 
> I hope 'my 3 wives' becomes a show, and 'sister wives' gets cancelled. Does anyone else feel this way?



I agree, I enjoyed the show with the new family better.. They seem more honest & straight forward about their feelings, they seem to like each other & act more like a family. Kody is living 3 seperate lives and the wives and kids all look so miserable compared to the new family

Also funny the new family has more kids, they run businesses and still have time to work out 5 days a week... The Browns need some better structure/organization for their family


----------



## Delta Queen

slang said:


> I agree, I enjoyed the show with the new family better.. They seem more honest & straight forward about their feelings, they seem to like each other & act more like a family. Kody is living 3 seperate lives and the wives and kids all look so miserable compared to the new family
> 
> Also funny the new family has more kids, they run businesses and still have time to work out 5 days a week... The Browns need some better structure/organization for their family



I liked this family better also.  Though I'm still trying to wrap my head around 3 women and 24 kids!!!


----------



## pollinilove

well with the new family you have 2 sisters and a cousin so they love each other.


----------



## babypie

pollinilove said:


> well with the new family you have 2 sisters and a cousin so they love each other.


----------



## m3rma1d

Mykelti didn't act thrilled to be interacting with the fashion designer. She had a serious case of "eff you" face almost the whole time. Or, that face might be the side-effect of her unfortunate eyebrow grooming practices.. Can't tell.

On the episode after that... Kody, over-act much while half-azzedly digging a grave for the dog?


----------



## pollinilove

not a fan of this show wish they had kept the show about a cop and his 1 wife and kids table for 8


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight?

2 hour season finale next week.


----------



## babypie

So much in tonight's episode!

I almost choked laughing when the tour guy read the Mark Twain quote about polygamy and their reactions!

_"the Mormon women ... these poor, ungainly and pathetically "homely" creatures ... the man that marries one of them has done an act of Christian charity which entitles him to the kindly applause of mankind, not their harsh censure - and the man that marries sixty of them has done a deed of open-handed generosity so sublime that the nations should stand uncovered in his presence and worship in silence." _Mark Twain

How about Kody having a hissy fit because he didn't want to drive during windy conditions?

Robyn's horror at the "brother husbands"?

Very interesting to learn both Meri and Robyn had great great grandfathers directly involved in Joseph Smith history.


----------



## tamshac77

pollinilove said:


> not a fan of this show wish they had kept the show about a cop and his 1 wife and kids table for 8



I wondered what happened to that show.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i just can't see any of these ladies being married to kody. except maybe robyn - but the others just don't really 'match' with him. seeing him kiss and hug them just looks weird. 
it could be that they all possibly look their age while kody is having a mid-life crisis.


----------



## slang

I find it weird that Robin's sister lives with her & went on the family vaccay....if she needs help with the baby, isn't that what her sister wives are for?


----------



## bnjj

I missed the last two weeks.  Last week my PVR died and yesterday I forgot. Damn!


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> I find it weird that Robin's sister lives with her & went on the family vaccay....if she needs help with the baby, isn't that what her sister wives are for?



Maybe she's auditioning to be wife #5


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> Maybe she's auditioning to be wife #5



True, he does want more kids and Meri, Janelle & Christine wont be able to have kids much longer so he will need younger wives to continue the Brown clan


----------



## TC1

I thought it was odd how little they seemed to know about the lifestyle that Joseph Smith lived...and with all the wives, even some that were married to other men..But yet they are able to say that they live according to his word and "lifestyle". 
Next week, 2 hour finale. I can't believe this season is over already..and the majority of episodes were about Meri's floorplan.


----------



## babypie

I thought it was strange that the tour guide said the Browns weren't allowed in the museum because they were polygamists.  I think more likely the museum didn't want tv cameras in there...they can't refuse entry to people based on their religion.


----------



## Jayne1

m3rma1d said:


> Mykelti didn't act thrilled to be interacting with the fashion designer. She had a serious case of "eff you" face almost the whole time. Or, that face might be the side-effect of her unfortunate eyebrow grooming practices.. Can't tell.


I thought she looked uncomfortable because she had little to add.  The designer, who was being really sweet, kept trying to get her to work with them but there was absolutely nothing for her to do.

I do think the designer did all this for the exposure, but whatever.

Dressing the model in cellophane wrapping paper and then putting her in a car for a long drive to the coast.  Why?  Wouldn't it be smarter to dress the model on site?

That's what I meant about exposure for the designer.  That whole scene was just for the show.


----------



## babypie

It's probably because the family doesn't have much $ to give her combined with them trying to implement a "modest" dress code, but Mykelti doesn't really dress like someone into fashion.


----------



## babypie

*Cranky Kody wants wives to 'obey'*

Everyone knows family road trips can be stressful. After all, cramming the whole gang into a small space for hours at a time with little sleep rarely brings out the best in anyone. The next episode of TLC's "Sister Wives" proves that road trip rule is true for the Brown family too -- well, at least one member of the family.

In an exclusive sneak peek, polygamist patriarch Kody can be seen losing his cool during a vacation pit stop.

"You know, I've had two nights in a row where I've been driving all day," the father of 17 explained. "Today we've been fighting the wind all day, and I've had four hours of sleep ... and I was just done."

Given that, you might think Kody would have been all too happy to have one of his four wives take the wheel. But you'd be wrong. When wife No. 1, Meri, offered to keep on trucking in the driver's seat rather than have him take another shift, Kody decided he'd had enough and stormed out of the RV.
Advertise | AdChoices

"I was just ready to melt down because I was too exhausted to sit there and try to delegate," he later said. "I wanted to bark orders and have them obeyed."

Well, that didn't go over well with any of his brides.

"I think that word 'obey' is in fact a four-letter word," third wife Christine informed him. "Kody, I think that we do our best. We understand that you get tired. We understand that you get stressed out. You can't just throw out, 'I think you should obey me!' It's kind of like ... well, that's offensive."

http://theclicker.today.com/_news/2...eak-peek-cranky-kody-wants-wives-to-obey?lite


----------



## bnjj

slang said:


> I find it weird that Robin's sister lives with her & went on the family vaccay....if she needs help with the baby, isn't that what her sister wives are for?



In theory, yes.  In this poster-child-family for why NOT to enter into plural marriage?  No.



babypie said:


> *Cranky Kody wants wives to 'obey'*
> 
> In an exclusive sneak peek, polygamist patriarch Kody can be seen losing his cool during a vacation pit stop.
> 
> "You know, I've had two nights in a row where I've been driving all day," the father of 17 explained. "Today we've been fighting the wind all day, and I've had four hours of sleep ... and I was just done."
> 
> Given that, you might think Kody would have been all too happy to have one of his four wives take the wheel. But you'd be wrong. *When wife No. 1, Meri, offered to keep on trucking in the driver's seat rather than have him take another shift, Kody decided he'd had enough and stormed out of the RV.
> *
> 
> "I was just ready to melt down *because I was too exhausted to sit there and try to delegate,*" he later said. "I wanted to bark orders and have them obeyed."



He is such a drama queen.  If he was so exhausted then why not let Meri drive??


----------



## tamshac77

slang said:


> I find it weird that Robin's sister lives with her & went on the family vaccay....if she needs help with the baby, isn't that what her sister wives are for?



I think she's next in line for SW #5.


----------



## tamshac77

bnjj said:


> In theory, yes.  In this poster-child-family for why NOT to enter into plural marriage?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> He is such a drama queen.  If he was so exhausted then why not let Meri drive??



I know. He gets on my last. 

There ain't no $&@% that good that's going to make me tolerate him, three other wives and a bunch of kids that I have to raise by myself.


----------



## Jayne1

I kind of like all the women and think they would be nice to have as sisters, not sister wives, just friends or relatives... but I don't watch every week. Is there one wife who isn't as nice as the others or would you say they are all a nice bunch?


----------



## Kansashalo

babypie said:


> Robyn's horror at the "brother husbands"?
> 
> .



Brother husbands? Now that's a show that should be on the tv!


----------



## babypie

Jayne1 said:


> I kind of like all the women and think they would be nice to have as sisters, not sister wives, just friends or relatives... but I don't watch every week. Is there one wife who isn't as nice as the others or would you say they are all a nice bunch?



Meri!  I used to like her but this season she's shown herself to be really moody, difficult and selfish.


----------



## Jayne1

babypie said:


> Meri!  I used to like her but this season she's shown herself to be really moody, difficult and selfish.


I thought it might be Jangle.

I can see why people are annoyed with Meri and her demands about her little mansion, but she _was_ wife #1 and maybe it's part of the package of being so?


----------



## babypie

Don't forget Meri pushed for wife #4 Robyn which stretched their finances that much more...making her wetbar/french doors that much more out of their budget. 

I think Meri is pulling rank over Janelle and Christine.  And she may not even realize she's doing it -- she has talked about how inadequate she's felt about only having one child, maybe these little material gains are her way of making herself feel better?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think all the wives seem like nice enough people (except maybe Robyn), but they all have personal/familial issues that manifest in cattiness towards one another.


----------



## Jayne1

Why was Kody digging the grave _before_ asking the vet for his expert opinion?  And why did he make such an effort to bury the dog so far away?


----------



## babypie

Jayne1 said:


> Why was Kody digging the grave _before_ asking the vet for his expert opinion?  And why did he make such an effort to bury the dog so far away?



Because he's a moron.  That whole episode made no sense.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jayne1 said:


> *Why was Kody digging the grave before asking the vet for his expert opinion?*  And why did he make such an effort to bury the dog so far away?



I had the same reaction, it was so weird.  but I've never owned a dog so I thought maybe _I_ was the one missing something in the logic there...


----------



## Jayne1

I apologize for asking these questions since I only watch the show when I stumble upon it...

Could someone point me to the posts where their finances are discussed and where they get their money for 4 new houses?

What happened to the house in Utah?  Did they sell it?  Was it theirs to sell?

Is Christine on some kind of anti-depressant?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Jayne1 said:


> Why was Kody digging the grave _before_ asking the vet for his expert opinion?  And why did he make such an effort to bury the dog so far away?



i'm telling you, something was very immoral about the killing of the dog. there were red flags in my mind the whole time, i found myself crying and clutching my own dog asking her to live forever. they were way too pushy about the whole thing, with no significant reason shared to kill him.

on another note, what do you all think: if the show was cancelled tomorrow, and they lost their TV income and 'fame', do you think they would stay together? i would venture to guess janelle would leave, and meri would move wherever her daughter goes. and none of them would be able to keep those houses. then christine would function like 'first wife', demanding more, and robyn would stay his favorite new pet.


----------



## tamshac77

babypie said:


> Because he's a moron.  That whole episode made no sense.



Lol! Yes!


----------



## tamshac77

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i'm telling you, something was very immoral about the killing of the dog. there were red flags in my mind the whole time, i found myself crying and clutching my own dog asking her to live forever. they were way too pushy about the whole thing, with no significant reason shared to kill him.
> 
> on another note, what do you all think: if the show was cancelled tomorrow, and they lost their TV income and 'fame', do you think they would stay together? *i would venture to guess janelle would leave, and meri would move wherever her daughter goes. and none of them would be able to keep those houses. then christine would function like 'first wife', demanding more, and robyn would stay his favorite new pet*.


----------



## tamshac77

I'm not trying to be mean but just brutally honest. The more I watch this show I become more and more disgusted. Kody is going from house to house kissing and doing whatever else with these women so that means that they all sleep together. They might be taking turns but there's clearly no protection. Then they all hang out together as a family. All of them sitting on that sofa are starting to gross me out. And what is happening to Meri's face?


----------



## babypie

Jayne1 said:


> I apologize for asking these questions since I only watch the show when I stumble upon it...
> 
> Could someone point me to the posts where their finances are discussed and where they get their money for 4 new houses?
> 
> *What happened to the house in Utah?  Did they sell it?  Was it theirs to sell?
> 
> Is Christine on some kind of anti-depressant?*



They still own it and they have relatives living in it currently.

Yes, Christine mentioned last season she was on anti-depressants.


----------



## babypie

tamshac77 said:


> I'm not trying to be mean but just brutally honest. The more I watch this show I become more and more disgusted. Kody is going from house to house kissing and doing whatever else with these women so that means that they all sleep together. They might be taking turns but there's clearly no protection. Then they all hang out together as a family. All of them sitting on that sofa are starting to gross me out. And what is happening to Meri's face?



Meri's 15 shades of cheap spray tan orange.  It's getting worse each week.  It seems that for every pound she gains she goes one shade more tandoori.


----------



## Jayne1

I said upthread that I like all the women and think it would be neat to have them as general family members (_not_ sister wives!) because they seem so nice.

However, why did Christine not ask for help when she was trying to study for her exam?  Isn't that why the sisters are there?  Tp help each other with the children?

Or is all this to keep Kody from getting bored?


----------



## gummybear

babypie said:
			
		

> Meri's 15 shades of cheap spray tan orange.  It's getting worse each week.  It seems that for every pound she gains she goes one shade more tandoori.



This is sooooo true!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Jayne1 said:


> I said upthread that I like all the women and think it would be neat to have them as general family members (_not_ sister wives!) because they seem so nice.
> 
> However, why did Christine not ask for help when she was trying to study for her exam?  Isn't that why the sisters are there?  Tp help each other with the children?
> 
> Or is all this to keep Kody from getting bored?



this is exactly what i mean-- they rave about wanting the sister wives for the sisterly support (with the kids, emotionally, whatever) and yet they have become so disjointed it is like 4 separate families, where the wives don't get along or have any desire to help each other. it defeats the only 'benefit' of sister wives.

i wish they would feature more significant issues than house building and road trips. for example, they could really focus on how it has been for robyn's older children. have they felt accepted by the other kids? alienated? like they are just friends, not family? i can't imagine it has been easy, as the other 20 or so children grew up together. that is something i would actually be interested to hear about! they avoid all significant, personal topics and it drives me nuts; that's what the viewers want to hear about.


----------



## DrDior

If it wasn't for the taboo aspect of polygamy, I can't think why anyone would watch this show (myself included). 

They are a pretty boring, colourless bunch. I'm not sure I'd spend an hour having lunch with any of them. Which raises the question: why the **** did I bother watching any episodes of this show this season? 

(answer: I miss Long Island Medium, which was somewhat entertaining).


----------



## babypie

Jayne1 said:


> I said upthread that I like all the women and think it would be neat to have them as general family members (_not_ sister wives!) because they seem so nice.
> 
> However, why did Christine not ask for help when she was trying to study for her exam?  *Isn't that why the sisters are there?  Tp help each other with the children?*
> 
> Or is all this to keep Kody from getting bored?



Because they all live in separate houses and there doesn't seem to be any sort of sharing with childcare.  They live like four single mothers with Kody rotating each night.  They are a fractured "family".


----------



## tamshac77

DrDior said:


> If it wasn't for the taboo aspect of polygamy, I can't think why anyone would watch this show (myself included).
> 
> They are a pretty boring, colourless bunch. I'm not sure I'd spend an hour having lunch with any of them. *Which raises the question: why the **** did I bother watching any episodes of this show this season? *
> 
> (answer: I miss Long Island Medium, which was somewhat entertaining).



I ask myself every time I watch. I want to stop but want to know what happens at the end of the season. This will probably be my last season.


----------



## tamshac77

babypie said:


> Because they all live in separate houses and there doesn't seem to be any sort of sharing with childcare.  They live like four single mothers with Kody rotating each night.  They are a fractured "family".



Yes.


----------



## pollinilove

kody acts like he is not married and just has 4 mothers to his children


----------



## babypie

They either need to overhaul the show and make interesting or retire the series.  We get it, we've seen the way they live, we're over it.  Unless they feature more interesting things -- like their relationships/emotions -- it's going to be very boring viewing.  It already is.  Next season better be about more than them moving into their new homes.


----------



## pollinilove

anyone watch the reunion ?


----------



## Waffle65

This has to be the most boring reunion I've ever seen.


----------



## arnott

Anyone know if there will be a season 4?


----------



## Waffle65

arnott said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there will be a season 4?



They haven't announced that yet, but I hope there is. I want to see this wet bar in action!


----------



## km8282

Waffle65 said:
			
		

> They haven't announced that yet, but I hope there is. I want to see this wet bar in action!



I'm really interested to see what she actually does with this wet bar... Lol


----------



## k2sealer

She says the wet bar is for the extra counter space for entertaining. I thought that is what tables are for. And an extra table doesn't require a five bedroom home. You could even use a card table.


----------



## pollinilove

you can get a kitchen island from lowes or qvc folding kinda looks like a tv tray


----------



## pollinilove

also meri could not say a word when that lady asked why she gets the same money as the mother of 6 and that soon it will be just her


----------



## reginablair

I don't understand why they couldn't build a house in Vegas like what they had in Utah? One huge house with 4 separate apartments. They talk about failing as a family by living as four separate families, yet they are building four separate homes (regardless that they are next to each other). Plus building a huge home with 4 separate apartments would probably be a lot less financial strain! Ugh just none of these decisions make sense.


----------



## babypie

reginablair said:


> *I don't understand why they couldn't build a house in Vegas like what they had in Utah?* One huge house with 4 separate apartments. They talk about failing as a family by living as four separate families, yet they are building four separate homes (regardless that they are next to each other). Plus building a huge home with 4 separate apartments would probably be a lot less financial strain! Ugh just none of these decisions make sense.



Because that's illegal, you can't have four separate apartments on a lot desginated for a single dwelling.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why don't they just live in one massive house like the one massive family they're supposed to be? Like Duggar style? I've never understood why they have separate homes to begin with. It seems to contradict the "one big family" mentality they claim to have. They really need to decide if they are one family or four seperate families. They are trying to be both and it's just causing a ton of problems.


----------



## reginablair

babypie said:


> Because that's illegal, you can't have four separate apartments on a lot desginated for a single dwelling.



Hmmm they seemed to have figured out how to do it in Utah. They didn't need to do it on one of those four lots. I'm sure they could have found some land and done it legally, just like in Utah.


----------



## reginablair

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why don't they just live in one massive house like the one massive family they're supposed to be? Like Duggar style? I've never understood why they have separate homes to begin with. It seems to contradict the "one big family" mentality they claim to have. They really need to decide if they are one family or four seperate families. They are trying to be both and it's just causing a ton of problems.


Totally agree!


----------



## junqueprincess

reginablair said:
			
		

> I don't understand why they couldn't build a house in Vegas like what they had in Utah? One huge house with 4 separate apartments. They talk about failing as a family by living as four separate families, yet they are building four separate homes (regardless that they are next to each other). Plus building a huge home with 4 separate apartments would probably be a lot less financial strain! Ugh just none of these decisions make sense.



I have been wondering the Exact same thing.  They said they shopped for a home like that, but it didn't exist  in NV, why not build an apt building ?


----------



## GTOFan

Way too easy to build/live in an apt bldg.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm not sure it is that easy to build one?? first of all wouldn't you have a to find land appropriately zoned for apt type buildings? although i don't now if apartments require different zoning that houses that have the 'mother's quarters' or whatever they're called. 

sounds like the main issue is the kitchen space. they refuse to share it. 

playing devil's advocate here, but i have a feeling that found a housing development that was financially feasible to them. more than likely that builder only built 4-5 bedroom homes. like they said in one episode. they only have certain plans and they don't deter, which is why meri had to get a 5th bedroom if she wanted the wet bar. 

what i can't figure out is that they have to have essentially the same floor plans, why is ti that christine was soooooo far under budget yet meri was so far over??


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so disappointed in Tamron Hall. She's one of my favorites on NBC/MSNBC, now she's hosting their reunion. Uuuugggghhhh.


----------



## reginablair

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm not sure it is that easy to build one?? first of all wouldn't you have a to find land appropriately zoned for apt type buildings? although i don't now if apartments require different zoning that houses that have the 'mother's quarters' or whatever they're called.
> 
> sounds like the main issue is the kitchen space. they refuse to share it.
> 
> playing devil's advocate here, but i have a feeling that found a housing development that was financially feasible to them. more than likely that builder only built 4-5 bedroom homes. like they said in one episode. they only have certain plans and they don't deter, which is why meri had to get a 5th bedroom if she wanted the wet bar.
> 
> what i can't figure out is that they have to have essentially the same floor plans, why is ti that christine was soooooo far under budget yet meri was so far over??


I think it was some of the "options" that they chose for the homes? Meri kept saying over and over that in order to have the wet bar she'd have to have some sort of pantry and in order to have the pantry she'd have to have a 5th bedroom? So she adds this wet bar, a pantry, a 5th bedroom - plus I think there were some other details about the insides of the house that caused her budget to be over. Things like French doors and certain upgrades. I know that when they were looking at carpeting she had originally wanted to go with an upgraded more expensive carpet and ended up just getting the regular carpet since she had nothing left in her budget. 

I guess it wouldn't necessarily be fair for her to get so much less than the other wives, but just the fact that she was over budget and being so snobby about all these extras that she wanted (wet bar, French doors) shows that she doesn't really appreciate that the family strives to make sure her budget is equal even though she only has one kid. It seems ungrateful and a little disrespectful to Janelle and Christine who obviously sacrifice to put food on the table for their 6 (or 7?) kids.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

i feel like nothing happened this season... ?! no real home progress, no real business or weight loss progress, the relationships haven't gotten much better or dramatically worse... i am finding myself asking 'what did i spend an hour per week watching this for?' i can't say i was entertained.  you know the show is boring when the prospect of Kody shaving his head piqued my interest more than anything else in the full hour finale. 

they need to start talking frankly about sex, divorce, loneliness, severe happiness, something! something significant needs to happen.

p.s. when Meri said in the reunion chat that her wet bar was to display christmas cookies I wanted to yell at her. 5 bedrooms for a place to display cookies?!?!


----------



## pollinilove

what about kody telling the one wife you have money left over how about gicing it to merri bulls***


----------



## slang

The only interesting part of the last episode for me was Cody calling Meri out for dragging Robin into their arguements to side with her. He was right, she does do that!!! I can only take Janelle & Christine, Meri & Robin annoy me - they seem very selfish


----------



## ILuvShopping

reginablair said:


> I think it was some of the "options" that they chose for the homes? Meri kept saying over and over that in order to have the wet bar she'd have to have some sort of pantry and in order to have the pantry she'd have to have a 5th bedroom? So she adds this wet bar, a pantry, a 5th bedroom - plus I think there were some other details about the insides of the house that caused her budget to be over. Things like French doors and certain upgrades. I know that when they were looking at carpeting she had originally wanted to go with an upgraded more expensive carpet and ended up just getting the regular carpet since she had nothing left in her budget.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't necessarily be fair for her to get so much less than the other wives, but just the fact that she was over budget and being so snobby about all these extras that she wanted (wet bar, French doors) shows that she doesn't really appreciate that the family strives to make sure her budget is equal even though she only has one kid. It seems ungrateful and a little disrespectful to Janelle and Christine who obviously sacrifice to put food on the table for their 6 (or 7?) kids.


but that's what i wonder - didn't janelle or christine also get the 5 bedroom option?? and then christine had so much left over that she was able to get stone for the front - which probably wasn't cheap.


----------



## km8282

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> but that's what i wonder - didn't janelle or christine also get the 5 bedroom option?? and then christine had so much left over that she was able to get stone for the front - which probably wasn't cheap.



I *think* I remember Janelle saying something to the effect of taking less bedrooms bc she didn't mind if her kids shared a room, because they had been doing so their whole lives.

If I were Janelle, Christine, & Robyn, I would be sendings my kids to Janelle's all the the time for meals since she loves entertaining so much and will have an excess of space... Then take the money I saved on food and splurge on something for myself. Show Meri what it's like to be on the receiving end of selfish.


----------



## Waffle65

Meri must have really expensive taste to have gone over budget like that.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ILuvShopping said:


> but that's what i wonder - didn't janelle or christine also get the 5 bedroom option?? and then christine had so much left over that she was able to get stone for the front - which probably wasn't cheap.



i think the other ladies may have gotten the 5 bedrooms but didn't insist on the add-ons that 5 bedrooms allowed them (i.e. the freaking wet bar, a deck, the french doors, the hobby closet) I hope Christine does the Stone front on her house, she deserves to choose what she really wants for proper budgeting without being guilt-tripped by Kody into giving extra $ to Meri. *If anything, Meri should be giving extra to Christine and Janelle. * Or, sticking to the way they have been doing it and not helping each other out in any facet of their lives.


----------



## slang

I think Janelle got a 3 bedroom house. She said it made sense since Logan was moving out & the other kids could share rooms as they do now.


----------



## reginablair

ILuvShopping said:


> but that's what i wonder - didn't janelle or christine also get the 5 bedroom option?? and then christine had so much left over that she was able to get stone for the front - which probably wasn't cheap.



I think that Christine probably did opt for the 5th bedroom, just other cheaper options all around. Her home will probably be a lot more basic inside. It strikes me that Christine is probably more used to figuring out ways to stretch money she's given, and Meri has never had to because she's always had money leftover after giving Mariah what she needs. I think that probably figured a lot into what happened with the homes. 

I'm curious to know if they got into the homes before Christmas?


----------



## pixiejenna

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i'm telling you, something was very immoral about the killing of the dog. there were red flags in my mind the whole time, i found myself crying and clutching my own dog asking her to live forever. they were way too pushy about the whole thing, with no significant reason shared to kill him.
> 
> *on another note, what do you all think: if the show was cancelled tomorrow, and they lost their TV income and 'fame', do you think they would stay together? i would venture to guess janelle would leave, and meri would move wherever her daughter goes. and none of them would be able to keep those houses. then christine would function like 'first wife', demanding more, and robyn would stay his favorite new pet.*


*

*


I think if this happened Mari would stay, I think she likes her role as wife number one too much to give it up.  I could see Janelle leaving she's done it before and she's clearly not happy. Christine and Robyn will stay too, however I can see some cat fights between the two Robyn is the new fav and Christine misses being the fav and isn't over the fact that she was dethroned. As far as the houses go, Meri will be able to keep hers as she has more money to play with than the others. I could be wrong but I am under the impression that Meri and Kody have a morgage together, and the other wives only have their names on their mortgages. I could see the other wives homes possiably going into foreclosure. Maybe they will have to move into Meri's if they loose their homes and that 5th bedroom will finally have a purpose. I can see Christine and Robyn filing for some sort of welfare or aid of some sort. Since legally they are single mothers of multiple kids.


----------



## km8282

^^ I've been wondering about the mortgages, if Kody's name is on Janelle, Christine, & Robyn's mortgage.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It's not. His name is only on Meri's.


----------



## babypie

junqueprincess said:


> I have been wondering the Exact same thing.  They said they shopped for a home like that, but it didn't exist  in NV, why not build an apt building ?



Because Meri absolutely cannot have sliding doors and she cannot live without a wetbar!


----------



## babypie

reginablair said:


> It seems ungrateful and a little disrespectful to Janelle and Christine who obviously sacrifice to put food on the table for their 6 (or 7?) kids.



No one in that family looks hungry to me, they are all on TLC's payroll.


----------



## SherryF

How come Robyn and Meri always sit next to Cody?


----------



## mundodabolsa

can someone who understands about home ownership explain to me what they were trying to say on the reunion show about not owning their homes yet and how it is all a dream? 

I don't think meri deserves to not be punished for only having one child and therefore allowed to have unnecessary $$ spent on her house.  like she said, the cards she was dealt was only having one child and she needs to live with the reality of what only one child means.  mariah is moving out in less than a year, meri should just live in one of the other home's basements!


----------



## ILuvShopping

mundodabolsa said:


> can someone who understands about home ownership explain to me what they were trying to say on the reunion show about not owning their homes yet and how it is all a dream?



perhaps because if you have a mortgage you technically don't own your home until it's paid off??? that's what i would think but could be wrong.


----------



## bnjj

No, it's not that they will have mortgages.  I don't live in the US so don't understand fully how it works there but the Browns have said on more than one ep that they are approved/qualify now but when it comes time to move in, they may no longer qualify and then the dream goes bye-bye.

I have no idea how any of them can qualify for mortgages when none of them (aside from Kody) have income.  Here, income from the show would not qualify as it is not sustainable and not guaranteed (not that any job is guaranteed but a bank here needs to see proper employment or income stream).


----------



## slang

The way I understood it was, they qualified on the mortgage based on getting some of the credit issues etc. cleared up - so if they don't get everything cleaned up the mortgage may not go through??

Has anyone heard of they are actually in the houses??


----------



## SherryF

I'm not exactly sure but I think they were prequalified not qualified which means they passed the builder requirements but not the banks approval.  The builder has probably lower standards than the banks.


----------



## ILuvShopping

but why would the builder start building before they are actually approved??


----------



## ILuvShopping

bnjj said:


> No, it's not that they will have mortgages.  I don't live in the US so don't understand fully how it works there but the Browns have said on more than one ep that they are approved/qualify now but when it comes time to move in, they may no longer qualify and then the dream goes bye-bye.
> 
> I have no idea how any of them can qualify for mortgages when none of them (aside from Kody) have income.  Here, income from the show would not qualify as it is not sustainable and not guaranteed (not that any job is guaranteed but a bank here needs to see proper employment or income stream).



but they do have income. income from the show. which should be more than enough to qualify


----------



## bnjj

ILuvShopping said:


> but they do have income. income from the show. which should be more than enough to qualify



That's what I was saying - here income from the show would not be enough to qualify as the plug could be pulled on the show at any time.


----------



## pollinilove

merri should have her big home with all 5 bedrooms and then robin with her 4 kids could move in . bedroom 1 merri , 2 robin,  3 boys room , 4 girls room , 5 merri only child can have her own room


----------



## pollinilove

robin only has 4 kids and merri has one they could share a home robin does what ever merri says anyways


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bnjj said:


> That's what I was saying - here income from the show would not be enough to qualify as the plug could be pulled on the show at any time.



The plug could be pulled on any job though. TV shows have employment contracts just like any other job would have some sort of employment contract. What kind of income requirements are there? Sorry, I don't know much about qualifying for loans.


----------



## Jayne1

Funny, if I had a choice between 5 bedrooms for myself and 1 child... _or_ a 2 bedroom house, but I could get a deck and some hard landscaping and a few other perks such as an island in the kitchen and maybe a tiny office, I would take the smaller house!  Who wants to clean such a big house if you don't have to and there is no need for it.

I would make my 2 bedroom house into a little jewel box of a home and the others can live in their mini mansions.

Notice I didn't mention a wet bar, whatever that really is in her mind.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, I thought the same thing. Why wouldn't she want to save her money to buy nice furniture or other things she wants, make improvements on the house later, etc. Why would she want a bunch of useless rooms that are just more for her to clean and remind her she doesn't have any children to fill them?


----------



## No Cute

I popped on Wikipedia to check the ages of the kids, and l noticed that the older kids are very close in age.  It says Janelle's child is the oldest at 18, but she's only been "married" to the man for 17 years.  Were the first three kind of a group from the start?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The first three got married very close together, and Janelle was the first to get pregnant (Meri was trying but couldn't). Janelle wasn't pregnant before they were married though. It was like a year or two into their marriage I think. He and Janelle were married for 17 years when the show premiered in 2010. Logan is only 18 now.

From the Wikipedia entry,


> As of the September 2010 debut, Kody has been married to Meri for 20 years, Janelle for 17 years, and Christine, who is a homemaker, for 16 years.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm a single person and i could fill up a 5 bedroom house lol
but yes i would choose other items over a bedroom, but i wouldn't want less than a 3 bedroom.


----------



## bnjj

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The plug could be pulled on any job though. TV shows have employment contracts just like any other job would have some sort of employment contract. What kind of income requirements are there? Sorry, I don't know much about qualifying for loans.



Yes, I know that.  And that is what I said above.

TV shows get cancelled all the time regardless of having contracts with the actors. A network will not keep a show with low ratings just because there is a contract.  I'm sure the networks have iron clad clauses so that they can cancel.


----------



## mundodabolsa

thanks for all the details ladies on the house situation.  it makes sense that it's a pre-approved vs really approved thing since christine was stressing over the pressure to still stay perfect on paper.  I guess it just seems bizarre that a builder would make a house so specific to a buyer's wants if that buyer might not even end up with the house.  I guess that's why they have their set rules, like if you get a wet bar you must have a hobby room. 

and janelle is just so damn practical it's refreshing.  she had no qualms accepting that she didn't have the budget for her backyard deck thing and was fine just saying she'd find a way to lay the concrete herself later.  even kody was trying to tell her she really needed it because of dirt and she was all rational and calm, accepting that she simply didn't have the money and therefore it wasn't an option. love janelle.


----------



## ILuvShopping

not to mention putting in a patio by yourself will be SO much cheaper. it will save her money in the long run.


----------



## pollinilove

you could also get lowes or home depo to do the patio cheaper


----------



## pollinilove

i had  no problem getting a home but our home was  $ 120,000 and after 7 years in this house we owe 90,000 also it was not brand new had one owner who was selling due to divorce .


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

did they say at any point on the reunion that they had moved in to the houses? what is taking so long? they aren't custom homes, they are picking all the standard builders options and those go up so fast. 

also, has their individual income per episode ever been disclosed?


----------



## MarneeB

^Yea, I'd be interested to know how much TLC is paying them. I guess I'm just nosy!


----------



## ILuvShopping

i can't recall if anyone in here posted what they paid for the houses but i just read on another forum that they are $450k


----------



## kc8

Just read on Hollywood Life that TLC has just renewed their contract for a fourth season.  I'm sure there will be more tears shed over decorating their houses (if the sales really do go through) and having babies..


----------



## twin-fun

ILuvShopping said:


> i can't recall if anyone in here posted what they paid for the houses but i just read on another forum that they are $450k



Per house??? 
It is absolutely beyond me how they qualified for their loans... 
Especially Robin with her bad credit. What _exactly_ is their source of income? Other than TLC and their web site sales My Sister Wife's Closet that as of now only sells a few pieces of fairly inexpensive jewelry.


----------



## le chic

I'm sorry, I think Kody is so creepy. And not even for the fact that he has multiple wives, just because he seems so creepy when he talks.


----------



## McLoverly

The builder probably wanted the publicity so was very willing to work with them to qualify. I wouldn't find it at all shocking if each adult made at least a hundred thousand a season, they don't drive super fancy cars, I believe the kids are in public school, I don't know how much credit card or other debt they carry, but I don't find it all that crazy that they qualify. Long-term it probably isn't wise for them, because without the show they won't be able to maintain that income but at present they probably make a pretty good amount on paper and there is certainly incentive for the builder (maybe they are actually getting a substantial discount?).


----------



## ILuvShopping

twin-fun said:


> Per house???
> It is absolutely beyond me how they qualified for their loans...
> Especially Robin with her bad credit. What _exactly_ is their source of income? Other than TLC and their web site sales My Sister Wife's Closet that as of now only sells a few pieces of fairly inexpensive jewelry.



if they were smart they had a big nest egg to use as downpayments on all of the houses.  but who knows.

i think it would take a lot for just a single person to get a loan for $450k


----------



## rubycat

kc8 said:
			
		

> Just read on Hollywood Life that TLC has just renewed their contract for a fourth season.  I'm sure there will be more tears shed over decorating their houses (if the sales really do go through) and having babies..



I just read on another board that they closed on the homes last week.


----------



## tamshac77

le chic said:


> I'm sorry, I think Kody is so creepy. And not even for the fact that he has multiple wives, just because he seems so creepy when he talks.



I see it more and more. It's almost painful for me to watch him.


----------



## ILuvShopping

more housing info:  got this off another message board

The deed for Meri and Kody's house has been filed. For what it is worth, here is the break down:

Meri & Kody: $447,017
Robyn: $445,039
Janelle: $443,700
Christine: $443,315
-------------------------
TOTAL: $1,779,071


----------



## slang

ILuvShopping said:


> more housing info:  got this off another message board
> 
> The deed for Meri and Kody's house has been filed. For what it is worth, here is the break down:
> 
> Meri & Kody: $447,017
> Robyn: $445,039
> Janelle: $443,700
> Christine: $443,315
> -------------------------
> TOTAL: $1,779,071



Hahah - so Meri did spend the most and then Robyn...


----------



## guccimamma

i'd love to know what bank approved their loans...their tax returns must be interesting.


----------



## twin-fun

guccimamma said:


> i'd love to know what bank approved their loans...their tax returns must be interesting.



Me too! Robyn has been defaulting on debt she had taken on as part of her divorce, is a single parent of what? 3 or 4 kids without any recent work history other than the show but with an incredibly low credit score, and had been paying off her debt consistently only for the 30 days prior to approval and gets a loan for almost half a million dollars?? Something doesn't jive...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

TLC and the builders probably worked something out together.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think someone figured out that they all got 445k so Meri did get everyone's leftovers


----------



## pixiejenna

450K for each house?!? How is that even possible?! The only one's who I think could come close to being approved a mortgage for that amount would be Mari & Kody. There has to be more to the picture than we know. The builders must have cut them a deal for the publicity(god only knows why they would want to be "known" for housing them as I can only imagine it will hurt their sales of other homes in the area who wants to live next to a family who's constantly being filmed?) and TLC must be picking up the tab for their homes. I wonder if they worked out some deal that in lieu of a traditional salary they somehow got TLC to pay their mortgage? And all the "loan approval" drama is just for the show since they are low on story lines. I just can't fathom how their finances work, let alone how 3 "single" non working mom's are able to get approved for 450K loans. Heck my dad has been trying to get the house refinanced and adding 30K to the mortgage so he can get a new car for WAY less than this and he has a real job. We are now entering in month 6 of the refinance, I'd like to know how 3 people with out jobs(outside of being on a reality TV show) can get a mortgage for half a million.  I feel like I'm in the twilight zone here!


----------



## junqueprincess

pixiejenna said:
			
		

> 450K for each house?!? How is that even possible?! The only one's who I think could come close to being approved a mortgage for that amount would be Mari & Kody. There has to be more to the picture than we know. The builders must have cut them a deal for the publicity(god only knows why they would want to be "known" for housing them as I can only imagine it will hurt their sales of other homes in the area who wants to live next to a family who's constantly being filmed?) and TLC must be picking up the tab for their homes. I wonder if they worked out some deal that in lieu of a traditional salary they somehow got TLC to pay their mortgage? And all the "loan approval" drama is just for the show since they are low on story lines. I just can't fathom how their finances work, let alone how 3 "single" non working mom's are able to get approved for 450K loans. Heck my dad has been trying to get the house refinanced and adding 30K to the mortgage so he can get a new car for WAY less than this and he has a real job. We are now entering in month 6 of the refinance, I'd like to know how 3 people with out jobs(outside of being on a reality TV show) can get a mortgage for half a million.  I feel like I'm in the twilight zone here!



Agreed, totally. I can tell you from personal experience, I have about the same debt on housing right now, for taxes and insurance it is close to 10k a month (beach house, plus main residence) but we've  had steady high income for 20+ years. these people were poor, 2-3 years ago, driving jalopies and worried about putting food on the table. This is the dumbest move ever on their part,  the next series will be about a homeless family of 20- they should have built a 1 big house like the Duggers for 600, in the middle of nowhere and put money aside for raising their 20 kids. I don't feel the rest of us should chip in for their education, food etc because they want to live this way (meaning basically Codi has 4 separate families, he doesn't feel obligated to provide for) . Meri wanted these wives, she should help pay for them and their offspring.


----------



## Nishi621

The Duggars did it the right way. I may not agree with how the Duggars live, but, you have to give them credit, they do live within their means and they do take care of their own children with their own money.


----------



## babypie

I miss this show.


----------



## twin-fun

I don't. I liked the first season but it's been downhill ever since. I completely lost interest this last season.


----------



## babypie

It's been a hard time for the Brown family as Kody has recently lost one of his brothers.  Curtis Brown, who has appeared on a few episodes of TLC's Sister Wives, died from injuries sustained in a motorcycle accident.

Kody shared the sad news with fans via his Twitter page, writing, "Curtis Brown, brother of @realkodybrown & husband of @EricaLBrown333 passed away 6-17. Amazing man who'll be missed!"

http://www.realitytea.com/2013/06/2...oses-brother-curtis-in-a-motorcycle-accident/


----------



## babypie

New season starts *July 21st*


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> New season starts *July 21st*


 
I'll be here!


----------



## pixiejenna

They have a preview posted here http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/

Looks like more house drama *gags*. We'll find out if Mari will take Robyns offer to be a segregate for her. And them working on their website, is TLC owned by Bravo??? lol it just made me think of the housewives franchises and how all the people on them use the show to pimp whatever product they are selling.


----------



## babypie

I have a feeling Robyn will be pregnant again soon.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't understand why they keep having more children and are talking about having more children through expensive procedures when they're so worried about money.


----------



## pixiejenna

Because they are all completely delusional & selfish. They are putting their wants over their children needs like putting food on the table and keeping a roof over their head. Don't get me wrong I do feel for Mari wanting more kids and not being able to have them and going threw the heartbreak of miscarriage. But to stretch their already very limited budget to do this is selfish IMO. 

I hate to say it I also predict that Robin will be pregnant by the end of the season, or at least going thew the first steps in making it happen.


----------



## babypie

Thing is, they get a fat paycheck from TLC. I don't think they are as poor as they used to be. 

The new season is so out of date as the four houses have long since been built and they are already living in them.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Thing is, they get a fat paycheck from TLC. I don't think they are as poor as they used to be.
> 
> The new season is so out of date as the four houses have long since been built and they are already living in them.


Sadly, I agree, I bet Robyn will be pregnant real soon. I see her having many babies by Kody. She'll want to secure her spot in the family, and having a passel of little Kody's will do that. And maybe keep Kody happy and not start shopping for a newer, younger wife to add to the family.

So Babypie, we'll have to watch a season of them preparing to move into their houses and they already living in them full time? That's bad!


----------



## babypie

Recent twitter pic.  Janelle has lost so much weight!


----------



## babypie




----------



## limom

babypie said:


>




Wow, I guess robin will be the surrogate after all.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> Recent twitter pic.  Janelle has lost so much weight!



Who is the blonde lady in the middle? Future wife #5?

Janelle looks good, hope she keeps it up!


----------



## limom

slang said:


> Who is the blonde lady in the middle? Future wife #5?
> 
> Janelle looks good, hope she keeps it up!



She keeps talking about how things could be different. Hopefully, this is her first step toward escaping this crazy family.


----------



## MKB0925

Who is that woman next to Robyn?


----------



## babypie

It's a twitter pic, they were just posing with some random person.  Maybe a fan?


----------



## twin-fun

I'm not convinced that Robyn will be surrogate. These clips are often times edited in such a crazy fashion to make it look like something is going to happen and it plays out completely different.


----------



## babypie

Yeah, I don't think Meri even really wants a baby at this stage.


----------



## MarneeB

In the clip Meri told Robin she's NOT taking Robin up on the offer of being her surrogate. Where are you guys seeing/hearing she said she is? I must have missed it!


----------



## pixiejenna

MarneeB said:


> In the clip Meri told Robin she's NOT taking Robin up on the offer of being her surrogate. Where are you guys seeing/hearing she said she is? I must have missed it!



Meri said "I'd feel guilty if I decided not to take you up on this offer".


----------



## babypie

Maybe FLDS don't really agree with using IVF?  Maybe that's part of Meri's hesitation?  I wish they'd elaborate about why she's so conflicted.


----------



## athena21

slang said:


> Who is the blonde lady in the middle? Future wife #5?



That's what I thought! A little terrifying.

So are they building 4 individual houses? Why build four new houses when they're already living in 4 separate houses? I remember when they were shopping around they said it would be nice to have four houses in a little cul-de-sac so they could be right next to each other, but wasn't their real dream to build a house like the one they had in Utah, where it was all one but separate units that connected?

What do these women see in Kody?! I do not see the appeal at all.


----------



## babypie

The four houses they were living in last season were rented. They have since built four houses next to each other in a cul de sac and have been living in them for months.


----------



## PJ86

Kody makes my skin crawl, but of course, I will be watching.  His hair shake cracks me up.

Run Janelle run!

If Meri doesn't accept Robin's offer, then she needs to stop the crying and whining.


----------



## babypie

Sister Wives Trivia Challenge: How Well Does Kody Brown Know His Wives?

http://watch.accesshollywood.com/vi...ource=accesshollywood.com&utm_medium=referral


----------



## pixiejenna

babypie said:


> Sister Wives Trivia Challenge: How Well Does Kody Brown Know His Wives?
> 
> http://watch.accesshollywood.com/vi...ource=accesshollywood.com&utm_medium=referral




I liked the fact that they actually asked questions you know people are thinking, not surprised that Kody side stepped pretty much all of them but the shopping one. Not surprised that he didn't do well. I did find it funny when they were talking presents and all the wives were well aware of what the others got, but when asked what they got him they were all dumbfounded and couldn't remember LOL.


----------



## babypie

It seemed like he was unsure of everyone's favorite food but Janelle. Meri looked miffed, but when doesn't she? 

Also, Kody's hair is getting worse.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> It seemed like he was unsure of everyone's favorite food but Janelle. Meri looked miffed, but when doesn't she?
> 
> Also, Kody's hair is getting worse.



And they were being extra kind saying he looked like that soccer guy - that guy had lots on lots of hair - Kody's hair is so thin. It would be quite flat if he didn't have tons of product in it. I bet he spends more time on his hair than any of the wives.


----------



## babypie

I wish they had compared him to Chucky.


----------



## MKB0925

babypie said:


> I wish they had compared him to Chucky.



This made me LMAO! So true!


----------



## TC1

Next thing you know, they'll be pooling all their funds for Kody to get hair plugs. He seems to have a big problem with losing his hair (as do the wives).


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight?


----------



## babypie

I did. What a mess that jewelry business is. I dont understand why Robyn is trying to force the others to be into jewelry designing and selling. Janelle and Christine looked ready to slap her.

The woman at the expo saying "I hate them" was pretty sad. What a strong word to use.

Meri needs a new storyline.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I did. What a mess that jewelry business is. I dont understand why Robyn is trying to force the others to be into jewelry designing and selling. Janelle and Christine looked ready to slap her.
> 
> The woman at the expo saying "I hate them" was pretty sad. What a strong word to use.
> 
> Meri needs a new storyline.


 
yes, I watched.

Yes, the jewelry line does seem like a hobby, not a business. Maybe having the show went to Robyn's head and she thought they would have lots of sales. I'm not sure what market there would be for jewelry for sisterwives, how many sisterwives are there. Interesting that the went to Utah to try and sell their stuff. 

And what was up with Meri. She was going to drive 2 hours to get there, and then only stay for 1 hour? I'm sure they had been planning this for a while and she'd clear her schedule for the event.
I think Meri likes to lord her 1st wife position over the other wives. I don't think there is as much harmony in the group as they'd like to portray on the show.

I noticed how fluffy Kody's hair was in this episode. It must have taken lots of time for that hairdo. I'm all for big hair, but just not on a guy!


----------



## TC1

I don't understand why they think they can have a viable business based on THEIR lives and THEIR preferences. "I gave these to the Meri, Jenelle and Christine for Xmas", how does that relate to the average person. Or a SW necklace for $100?. very odd IMO.


----------



## babypie

Their product line is so polarizing. I can't imagine there would be a market for specific 'sister wife" products.  They shouldn't have marketed it the way they did.  Every time a customer came over Robyn would launch into a speech about what each piece meant to them and I thought - who cares?  I watch the show and am entertained by them, but I have no interest in an expensive piece of jewelry that symbolizes sister wives.


----------



## babypie

TC1 said:


> I don't understand why they think they can have a viable business based on THEIR lives and THEIR preferences. "I gave these to the Meri, Jenelle and Christine for Xmas", how does that relate to the average person. Or a SW necklace for $100?. very odd IMO.



Exactly!

It all seem just like something Robyn wanted and Meri is supportive and into it because they are closer but the others, including Kody, are just doing it to keep the peace.  I wonder how much another wife would've been indulged if trying to force their hobby onto everyone else.  Robyn is being immature.  It doesn't take five adults to run a small jewelry hobby business.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I do jewelry and craft shows and i don't give my customers any story about my stuff.  that was their downfall. no one cares about the meaning behind it for YOU!

and there's no freaking way a jewelry line can bring in enough income for 4 wives and a million kids. the jewelry market is too saturated.


----------



## ILuvShopping

kinda funny how they're trying to get sister wives to mean 'best buddies'.  uh-huh... yea.....


----------



## mrskolar09

Out of curiosity I went to their website, but I wasn't impressed.  I don't think the jewelry is anything special and to me it seemed overpriced.  
I DVR'd the new episode, but haven't watched it yet. 

If they wanted to make jewelry, fine, but it shouldn't have been so personalized to their taste.  Even fans of the show who might buy it because they like the family or something would probably have a difficult time finding something to buy.  I think they limited their market too much.


----------



## slang

The more I watch this show, the more that Meri & Robyn bug me for some reason

Robyn telling Meri she had hoped to raise her kids with her sisterwives - isn't that what they are already doing, raising their kids together as a family?
She should bond more w/ Christine since they have the 2 youngest kids


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Their jewelry line is hysterically pathetic. How can they possibly think they are going to make that a viable business? I don't understand all these crazy business ideas they have. Why don't they just get real jobs? They're being so stupid.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think they're banking on the idea that their fame/notoriety from the show will get them enough fans for customers.  Or at the very least attract people who are curious enough to buy into whatever they're selling.

They should all smarten up and just get some decent paying regular jobs.  Janelle seems like the only one who would willingly do this though.


----------



## slang

Janelle is the only one who understands the finances of having 4 families - the rest are living in a fantasy world of ugly jewellery, a "almost" gym & a fantasy clothing line to make money


----------



## rockhollow

Poor Janelle, she looked quite crushed in that Quiz show when Cody didn't pick her for the best with finances, that seems to been her job for a long time in the Brown family. I thinks she's the only one with any finance sense, she could see right away that this jewelery business was no ware near going to support their large family.

I see a divide within the sisters, Meri and Robyn, then the blonds. I think Christine and Janelle are close because of the their children. Their kids are really close in age, and Christine was the stay at home mom and Janelle works to support them.
I see the Robyn/Meri relationship have problems. Right now Robyn is a great Ali for Meri. But I can see Meri getting jealous if she doesn't feel like top dog. And Robyn having more babies will keep her moving up.


----------



## bnjj

There is a major divide.  This family has not been harmonious from day one.


----------



## arnott

Did you see the previews after the show?  Kody said to Robyn something like, "You're too beautiful to have to cook."


----------



## PJ86

I also went to their website.  Just a few pieces with different words "courage" "love".

Meri drives me crazy. She has made herself the victim by whining about how she couldn't have another child, but when offered a solution, she bails.  I don't mean to be insensitive to her situation, but people are bending over backwards to help you and you still take the victim stance.


----------



## PJ86

arnott said:


> Did you see the previews after the show?  Kody said to Robyn something like, "You're too beautiful to have to cook."



that will send Christine over the edge


----------



## rockhollow

PJ86 said:


> I also went to their website.  Just a few pieces with different words "courage" "love".
> 
> Meri drives me crazy. She has made herself the victim by whining about how she couldn't have another child, but when offered a solution, she bails.  I don't mean to be insensitive to her situation, but people are bending over backwards to help you and you still take the victim stance.



Meri's a master manipulator within the marriage, but she's met her match with Robyn, I think.
I don't really see her having a baby. I know she likes the other wives kids, but always on her terms.
I think Robyn is the one to watch out for - she who manipulates Kody the best, rules the roast.


----------



## arnott

PJ86 said:


> that will send Christine over the edge


----------



## babypie

Looks like they came to their senses and created what they are calling "Budget Boutique".  They've gone the extreme opposite now with stuff for $12.99.  
http://www.mysisterwifescloset.com/category_s/1827.htm

Another problem with their business is the the name.  Not just that it has "sister wife" in it, but "closet".  They dress horribly!  Nobody is going to want something from their closet of frumpy cardigans and floral tank tops with an undershirt.  Heck, I saw Robyn wearing clogs with socks on a rerun the other day!


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> The more I watch this show, the more that Meri & Robyn bug me for some reason
> 
> Robyn telling Meri she had hoped to raise her kids with her sisterwives - isn't that what they are already doing, raising their kids together as a family?
> She should bond more w/ Christine since they have the 2 youngest kids



Christine doesn't like her


----------



## mrskolar09

ITA! I remember that episode where Christine and Robyn were having lunch together, and it just seemed really stilted and forced. It's quite obvious that Christine does not care for Robyn and thinks she really disrupted the family structure.

Janelle is my favorite.  If I were forced to live their lifestyle, Janelle is the one I would want to have for a sister wife.


----------



## Nishi621

PJ86 said:


> I also went to their website.  Just a few pieces with different words "courage" "love".
> 
> Meri drives me crazy. She has made herself the victim by whining about how she couldn't have another child, but when offered a solution, she bails.  I don't mean to be insensitive to her situation, but people are bending over backwards to help you and you still take the victim stance.



yes, yes, yes!!!! From what few episodes I have watched, Meri is always crying or whining over something, it's outrageous"!

Plus, she was always saying how she wanted to give Kody more children and have more children, yet, she turns her nose up at every opportunity to do it. She is so full of s--t, it's not funny.

And, grow a pair and stop crying over every single thing in the world, sheesh, can't stand her!


----------



## TC1

babypie said:


> Looks like they came to their senses and created what they are calling "Budget Boutique". They've gone the extreme opposite now with stuff for $12.99.
> http://www.mysisterwifescloset.com/category_s/1827.htm
> 
> Another problem with their business is the the name. Not just that it has "sister wife" in it, but "closet". They dress horribly! Nobody is going to want something from their closet of frumpy cardigans and floral tank tops with an undershirt. Heck, I saw Robyn wearing clogs with socks on a rerun the other day!


 Right on the money with this comment!!.


----------



## babypie

mrskolar09 said:


> ITA! I remember that episode where Christine and Robyn were having lunch together, and it just seemed really stilted and forced. It's quite obvious that Christine does not care for Robyn and thinks she really disrupted the family structure.
> 
> Janelle is my favorite.  If I were forced to live their lifestyle, Janelle is the one I would want to have for a sister wife.



But..she wanted the _family_, not just the man!


----------



## mrskolar09

LOL!

It looks like there might be some family fireworks in the upcoming episodes where Robyn gets upset with the other wives for not wanting the jewelry business to be the only business venture any of them work on.

Good for Janelle for still working on her real estate interest.  At least she's being sensible.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> But..she wanted the _family_, not just the man!


 

love it!


----------



## babypie

mrskolar09 said:


> LOL!
> 
> It looks like there might be some family fireworks in the upcoming episodes where Robyn gets upset with the other wives for not wanting the jewelry business to be the only business venture any of them work on.
> 
> Good for Janelle for still working on her real estate interest.  At least she's being sensible.



I heard Janelle say something like "I don't want to design jewelry!" in the promo.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> Poor Janelle, she looked quite crushed in that Quiz show when Cody didn't pick her for the best with finances, that seems to been her job for a long time in the Brown family. I thinks she's the only one with any finance sense, she could see right away that this jewelery business was no ware near going to support their large family.
> 
> I see a divide within the sisters, Meri and Robyn, then the blonds.* I think Christine and Janelle are close because of the their children. Their kids are really close in age, and Christine was the stay at home mom and Janelle works to support them.*
> I see the Robyn/Meri relationship have problems. Right now Robyn is a great Ali for Meri. But I can see Meri getting jealous if she doesn't feel like top dog. And Robyn having more babies will keep her moving up.



I think the main reason why Christine & Janelle are so close is because neither of them really get along with Mari. That plus the fact that both of them were able to have so many kids while Mari couldn't it gave them a "united front" against Mari bonding over their common enemy kwim. They also complement each other like you said, Janelle likes to go out and make the bacon & Christine likes the be the homemaker so they support each other. There a definite divide between them. I can't figure out Mari is befriending Robyn because she doesn't really get along with the other two wives, or if because she wants to do damage control with Robyn knowing she'll be the apple of Kodys eye since she's the newest wife.



mrskolar09 said:


> ITA! I remember that episode where Christine and Robyn were having lunch together, and it just seemed really stilted and forced. It's quite obvious that Christine does not care for Robyn and thinks she really disrupted the family structure.
> 
> Janelle is my favorite.  If I were forced to live their lifestyle, Janelle is the one I would want to have for a sister wife.



I think Christine doesn't like Robyn because until she came around she was clearly Kody's favorite and got majority of his attention. Now that Robyns in the picture she's no longer Kody's favorite, so now she as to adjust to less time with him because she lost her position as the favorite since he's got a  new wife.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I think the main reason why Christine & Janelle are so close is because neither of them really get along with Mari. That plus the fact that both of them were able to have so many kids while Mari couldn't it gave them a "united front" against Mari bonding over their common enemy kwim. They also complement each other like you said, Janelle likes to go out and make the bacon & Christine likes the be the homemaker so they support each other. There a definite divide between them. I can't figure out Mari is befriending Robyn because she doesn't really get along with the other two wives, or if because she wants to do damage control with Robyn knowing she'll be the apple of Kodys eye since she's the newest wife.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Christine doesn't like Robyn because until she came around she was clearly Kody's favorite and got majority of his attention. Now that Robyns in the picture she's no longer Kody's favorite, so now she as to adjust to less time with him because she lost her position as the favorite since he's got a  new wife.



Yes to all you say. The blondes have a rhythm going. I don't think Janelle spent  as much time with Kody, freeing him to be with Christine more, making them both happy. Janelle and Meri have always been at war I think. ThenChristine comes and is more in tune with  Janelle.
Meri did bring Robyn into the family, maybe always with being an ally in mind. Right now Robyn being the favourite is pleased with her position, bu better watch the blonds.


----------



## rockhollow

rockhollow said:


> Yes to all you say. The blondes have a rhythm going. I don't think Janelle spent  as much time with Kody, freeing him to be with Christine more, making them both happy. Janelle and Meri have always been at war I think. ThenChristine comes and is more in tune with  Janelle.
> Meri did bring Robyn into the family, maybe always with being an ally in mind. Right now Robyn being the favourite is pleased with her position, bu better watch the blonds.



Sorry about all the typo's. Just got a iPad mini, and not used to the smaller screen - my fingers need to be smaller.


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> Meri's a master manipulator within the marriage, but she's met her match with Robyn, I think.
> I don't really see her having a baby. I know she likes the other wives kids, but always on her terms.
> I think Robyn is the one to watch out for - she who manipulates Kody the best, rules the roast.



Interesting.  I never even considered Robyn a manipulator, I will be paying closer attention.


I still don't understand why Meri was allowed to get all the extras in the house she did.  Christine and Janelle definitely needed more, and for good reason.  Extra money should go to help them.  It may be uneven, but if she is your "sister" you would understand b/c she has more kids.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Christine doesn't like her




She really doesn't and barely tolerates Robyn.  Jealous.  She was the youngest and now she isn't.


----------



## PJ86

Have any of you read the Becoming Sister Wives book?

Good dish.

I didn't buy, but checked out at the library.

Meri was horrible to Janelle the first years.  They lived in a 2 bedroom apartment and Meri was in control of everything.  She ran the show.  Janelle didn't have one say in how the house was run.  It was according to Meri.  Meri made her suffer, and that is why Janelle is so close to Christine.  Christine gave her freedom.

The best stories in the book come from Janelle and Christine.


----------



## rockhollow

PJ86 said:


> Have any of you read the Becoming Sister Wives book?
> 
> Good dish.
> 
> I didn't buy, but checked out at the library.
> 
> Meri was horrible to Janelle the first years.  They lived in a 2 bedroom apartment and Meri was in control of everything.  She ran the show.  Janelle didn't have one say in how the house was run.  It was according to Meri.  Meri made her suffer, and that is why Janelle is so close to Christine.  Christine gave her freedom.
> 
> The best stories in the book come from Janelle and Christine.



Yes, at least part of it. That's why I think that Meri and Janelle have been at war a long time.
Janelle moved out for awhile before Christine arrived.
It 's never been happy times in the Brown family. 
Remember how surprised the wives were with the other sister wive family. They all worked together for a common goal - the girls were shocked.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Meri is clearly not cut out for this lifestyle. She's way too jealous and needy and competitive.


----------



## PJ86

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Meri is clearly not cut out for this lifestyle. She's way too jealous and needy and competitive.



Agree.

It's so fake when she acts like she loves the lifestyle.  Clearly she doesn't.  Maybe Robyn does.  

Kody, is he really worth it?  When he flings his hair back and shakes it, it makes my skin crawl.  They treat him as he walks on water.  Does he even work?

  can't explain now, why I even watch the show, but it is my guilty pleasure.  Janelle is the only one I can tolerate.


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> But..she wanted the _family_, not just the man!


----------



## arnott

PJ86 said:


> Agree.
> 
> It's so fake when she acts like she loves the lifestyle.  Clearly she doesn't.  Maybe Robyn does.
> 
> Kody, is he really worth it?  *When he flings his hair back and shakes it, it makes my skin crawl. * They treat him as he walks on water.  Does he even work?
> 
> can't explain now, why I even watch the show, but it is my guilty pleasure.  Janelle is the only one I can tolerate.



Bah haha!  :lolots:


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> She really doesn't and barely tolerates Robyn.  Jealous.  She was the youngest and now she isn't.



I think part of it is also that Robyn is getting a lot more 'benefits' than Christine and the others did and that is part of Christine/Janelle's resentment.  In season one the wives were struggling to move a run down crib up against a wall in Christine's bedroom.  Then, by season 3 Robyn had her own big house in Vegas with a brand new nursery for her baby.  Robyn also got a big wedding, C and J didn't. C and J probably feel that they put in years of struggling before the TLC paycheck days, whereas Robyn just swooped in and never got to be with them when they were poor.


----------



## babypie

I've been watching some old episodes and I didn't realize the first time around how annoying Robyn is.  On the couch sessions she always interrupts whoever is talking and never lets anyone else finish a sentence.  She also seems way too opinionated about issues that don't concern her - like the teenagers.  She and her Jay Leno face really grate on me! ullhair:


----------



## babypie

At least these two have a job now.

http://www.tmirealty.net/agents.php


----------



## TC1

So odd that someone would want a realtor based on a "hit TV Series"..not actual credentials.


----------



## babypie

Janelle might do alright but Christine strikes me as very sheltered and simple.  Not sure I'd trust her not to mess up paperwork or miscalculate figures.


----------



## arnott

I wonder why Christine is called a Salesperson while Janelle is called a Sales Professional.


----------



## babypie

Christine is probably unlicensed.  She's likely admin or sonething.


----------



## arnott

I thought she passed her exam last season?


----------



## slang

I like that Janelle & Christine are doing their own thing...I just hope if real estate does make them some money it's not invested in Robin's jewellery hobby


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I think part of it is also that Robyn is getting a lot more 'benefits' than Christine and the others did and that is part of Christine/Janelle's resentment.  In season one the wives were struggling to move a run down crib up against a wall in Christine's bedroom.  Then, by season 3 Robyn had her own big house in Vegas with a brand new nursery for her baby.  Robyn also got a big wedding, C and J didn't. C and J probably feel that they put in years of struggling before the TLC paycheck days, whereas Robyn just swooped in and never got to be with them when they were poor.



Oh, I forgot about the wedding ordeal.  Didn't she also get a honeymoon that only Meri got also?


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, Babypie, I agree with you. Good points.

The blonds working together, I think just show more of their solidarity.  I'm sure that Janelle would flourish in the work world, and it be a bit tougher on Christine, who been a stay at home mom for a long time. But with the support of Janelle, she can have a bit of support about transiting to the work world. 

Hopefully, if they start to bring in the money, Janelle keeps control of it.


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I like that Janelle & Christine are doing their own thing...I just hope if real estate does make them some money it's not invested in Robin's jewellery hobby



Yes, yes


----------



## arnott

PJ86 said:


> Oh, I forgot about the wedding ordeal.  Didn't she also get a honeymoon that only Meri got also?



Yeah, I think she got a week long honeymoon which the other wives thought was excessive.


----------



## mrskolar09

I definitely agree that Janelle and Christine bonded because neither of them were close with Meri.  It seems like Meri held herself above them for so long, being the original (and only truly legal) wife.  They probably bonded over their exclusion by her.  Especially as Janelle was treated so poorly by her for so long.

It seems like Robyn has decided that she isn't just part of the family now, but she and Meri are in charge.  Just because they like the jewelry business, it is now supposed to be the sole focus of their resources.  That seems rather selfish, kind of the opposite of the whole 'sister wives working together each helping the family in their own way' thing.
I agree too, that Robyn seems to butt in and interrupt on issues that don't necessarily concern her.  

It's odd, because thinking back, I can remember plenty of scenes where Meri and Robyn were hanging out together, and Janelle and Christine were together, but hardly any where it was just Meri and Janelle or Christine.  The same with Robyn.  There's definitely some lines drawn.


----------



## TC1

From watching last week, I couldn't help but notice these houses are MASSIVE. With Meri's daughter wanting to go back to school in Utah...that seems an awful large house for just Meri, and Kody, during his conjugal visits.


----------



## Waffle65

TC1 said:


> From watching last week, I couldn't help but notice these houses are MASSIVE. With Meri's daughter wanting to go back to school in Utah...that seems an awful large house for just Meri, and Kody, during his conjugal visits.



Well Meri said she had to get a 5 bedroom house so they could put that dumb wet bar in.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yeah, because it would have been FAR too hard to just add in the damn wet bar later.

I think Meri just wants to have as big a house as everyone else to feel good about herself.


----------



## bnjj

Meri is selfish, selfish, selfish.  And did I mention selfish?


----------



## PJ86

mrskolar09 said:


> Yeah, because it would have been FAR too hard to just add in the damn wet bar later.
> 
> I think Meri just wants to have as big a house as everyone else to feel good about herself.



They don't even drink alcohol.  Didn't she say she was going to use it as for trays for when everyone comes over? Maybe as a buffet.  It would have been easier and cheaper to buy a buffet table, instead getting another room so you can get a wet bar.

Do any of the kids go over to her house?  I would they have picked up on the tension, and noticed that Janelle and Christine are far closer.

bnjj, I don't think you can say selfish too much when describing Meri.

I wonder if they will do the Big Love thing and connect all the backyards.


----------



## bnjj

I have not seen the most recent ep yet but based on the previous seasons I would not say Janelle and Christine are close.  Do they get along better than either gets along with Meri?  Yes, but I do not think they are close.


----------



## rockhollow

yes, selfish Meri, wondering around in her 5 bedroom house, waiting for guests to come over so she can use her wet bar.
She's also probably eating steak and lobster at her wet bar, while Christine will be serving Kraft dinner with hot dogs to her lot.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Meri did the whole wetbar move to assert her position has his first & only legal wive among the group. Once Kody is gone she's probably feel lousy having a "equal" house to the other wives, she wants her house to show her position in the family. Financially she'll probably be the only one who'll be able to keep it once Kody's gone.  Not to mention if Kody dosen't let her get what she wants then he looks like a jackhole, so really it's a no brainer for her.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I think Meri did the whole wetbar move to assert her position has his first & only legal wive among the group. Once Kody is gone she's probably feel lousy having a "equal" house to the other wives, she wants her house to show her position in the family. Financially she'll probably be the only one who'll be able to keep it once Kody's gone.  Not to mention if Kody dosen't let her get what she wants then he looks like a jackhole, so really it's a no brainer for her.


 
what do you mean with "when Kody's gone" - do you think he'll leave the wives?


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> what do you mean with "when Kody's gone" - do you think he'll leave the wives?



I mean after he passes away.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> yes, selfish Meri, wondering around in her 5 bedroom house, waiting for guests to come over so she can use her wet bar.
> *She's also probably eating steak and lobster at her wet bar, while Christine will be serving Kraft dinner with hot dogs to her lot*.



I can so imagine Meri doing that with a smug look on her face!


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I mean after he passes away.



Thanks - for a minute I thought you knew something we don't, makes more sense now.
Yes, Meri ISP the only legal wife and I can sure see her reveling in her prime position as the Widow Brown.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't see Kody going anywhere expect maybe on a honeymoon for wife #5 lol. He enjoys being the center of their universe WAY too much to give it up.


----------



## mrskolar09

Maybe when he acquires wife #5 (as we all know he's going to do, lol) if there's no available space in the cul-de-sac to build her a home, they can move her in with Meri, since she's got all that extra room!


----------



## rockhollow

mrskolar09 said:


> Maybe when he acquires wife #5 (as we all know he's going to do, lol) if there's no available space in the cul-de-sac to build her a home, they can move her in with Meri, since she's got all that extra room!


 
LOL, that would be quite funny. Yes, I just know there will be wife # 5. I can see Kody wanting to have more and more kids and will need younger wives to keep that up.

How many kids does he have now - 19? Even typing that number is unbelievable!


----------



## limom

rockhollow said:


> LOL, that would be quite funny. Yes, I just know there will be wife # 5. I can see Kody wanting to have more and more kids and will need younger wives to keep that up.
> 
> How many kids does he have now - 19? Even typing that number is unbelievable!



19, pfft a bunch of slackers, the Duggar wife had 19 all by herself.


----------



## pixiejenna

mrskolar09 said:


> Maybe when he acquires wife #5 (as we all know he's going to do, lol) if there's no available space in the cul-de-sac to build her a home, they can move her in with Meri, since she's got all that extra room!



She should but we all know she won't. 



limom said:


> 19, pfft a bunch of slackers, the Duggar wife had 19 all by herself.



LOL! I've never watched their show but I feel bad for the kids.


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> LOL, that would be quite funny. Yes, *I just know there will be wife # 5.* I can see Kody wanting to have more and more kids and will need younger wives to keep that up.
> 
> How many kids does he have now - 19? Even typing that number is unbelievable!



I'm calling Robin's sister as wife #5...she was living w/ Robin last season for awhile to help with the kids after she had the baby...I thought it was interesting she brought her sister in to help when her "sister wives" should have been doing it


----------



## slang

pixiejenna said:


> I think Meri did the whole wetbar move to assert her position has his first & only legal wive among the group. Once Kody is gone she's probably feel lousy having a "equal" house to the other wives, she wants her house to show her position in the family. *Financially she'll probably be the only one who'll be able to keep it once Kody's gone.*  Not to mention if Kody dosen't let her get what she wants then he looks like a jackhole, so really it's a no brainer for her.



Janelle would be fine without him, when she left Kody that time for 2 yrs she said was able to get a better car & a house on her own without him. Still not sure why she went back, I'm guessing the fact her Mum is married to Kody's Dad - lots of pressure from within the family


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I'm calling Robin's sister as wife #5...she was living w/ Robin last season for awhile to help with the kids after she had the baby...I thought it was interesting she brought her sister in to help when her "sister wives" should have been doing it


 
how interesting - Kody wouldn't have to look far, and I can see Robyn liking it - the idea at least. I wonder how she'd be once she gets moved to a lesser position, as Kody would be all into the newest wife.


----------



## PJ86

Can't wait for the next episode.  Kody tells Robyn to stop causing drama.. the honeymoon is over. 

I can see Christine, Janelle and/or Robyn leaving the situation (well after the TLC paychecks stop coming in) ... no way, Meri ever will.
In order, I would think Janelle, then Robyn, then Christine.


----------



## TC1

^^ I don't think Robyn is going anywhere..she loves the security of Kody taking care of her, and all of her children, even the ones from her previous marriage.


----------



## PJ86

^^ I put Robyn second b/c she has been divorce before, and I think Christine may be able to wear her down


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight's episode?


----------



## PJ86

Wow to the beginning of the latest episode, Christine, Janelle and Robyn are so ready to be back together living next door to each other, then comes Meri, she has no idea how they will go back to living around each other now that they are so used to privacy.  She does not want to be around the others, even Robyn I think.

Meri must pretend that her dear husband is *on a business trip* and not with another wife and children during his absence, or, if she doesn't see them, then they don't exist.


----------



## pixiejenna

It really seems like Meri is not looking forward to them all living next to each other. She is really enjoying her alone time especially with Kody. 

I'm proud of Janelle's weight loss and showing how much hard work she's putting in. I was surprised to see her turn around about the My sisters closet business. She was totally against it and then her interest was resparked by her need for plus size work out clothes. While I do understand  the need for the product I feel like it's not a feasible idea because if they are only selling online people can't try on the products to know how if fit's if the like how it looks. kwim.

Christine seems to be pretty wishy washy with the whole real estate job. She really doesn't want to work she really wants to be a stay at home mom. 

Robyn's date with Kody was my fav part of the eppy, probably cause I got to see the scenery of Red Rock Canyon lol.

I'm shocked that both Robyn & Meri don't have their loan paperwork done. I can understand Robyn having a harder time because of her debt, so she's working on getting down or consolidating it. But why doesn't Meri have it done yet, no offense but what the heck are you doing?!? It's not like you guys have real jobs other than the reality show and jump starting their web businesses.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> It really seems like Meri is not looking forward to them all living next to each other. She is really enjoying her alone time especially with Kody.
> 
> I'm proud of Janelle's weight loss and showing how much hard work she's putting in. I was surprised to see her turn around about the My sisters closet business. She was totally against it and then her interest was resparked by her need for plus size work out clothes. While I do understand  the need for the product I feel like it's not a feasible idea because if they are only selling online people can't try on the products to know how if fit's if the like how it looks. kwim.
> 
> Christine seems to be pretty wishy washy with the whole real estate job. She really doesn't want to work she really wants to be a stay at home mom.
> 
> Robyn's date with Kody was my fav part of the eppy, probably cause I got to see the scenery of Red Rock Canyon lol.
> 
> I'm shocked that both Robyn & Meri don't have their loan paperwork done. I can understand Robyn having a harder time because of her debt, so she's working on getting down or consolidating it.* But why doesn't Meri have it done yet, no offense but what the heck are you doing?!? It's not like you guys have real jobs other than the reality show and jump starting their web businesses.*



I was just about to edit my post to add that.  Meri only had one child, why would she have financial problems?  What don't we know?  

I am currently watching so I haven't seen the date with Robyn yet.

I really wish Janelle would leave, and meet a nice normal guy.  She just seems sweet and smart, and can't figure for the life of me why she stays.


----------



## arnott

I think Meri made it clear she does not want another baby in tonight's episode.


----------



## PJ86

arnott said:


> I think Meri made it clear she does not want another baby in tonight's episode.



I think so too.  

What was she being so cryptic about tonight?  everyone will see what everyone else is doing?  Does Meri have a job, yet?


----------



## pixiejenna

PJ86 said:


> I was just about to edit my post to add that.  Meri only had one child, why would she have financial problems?  What don't we know?
> 
> I am currently watching so I haven't seen the date with Robyn yet.
> 
> I really wish Janelle would leave, and meet a nice normal guy.  She just seems sweet and smart, and *can't figure for the life of me why she stays.*



I think sometimes she wonders herself. It's not like she grew up in this type of family so she's not isolated (like most poly women) in that respect. I think a part of her wants it to work out and I think a part of her wants to go. I think a part of her staying may have to do with her self esteem, she might feel like she'll never find someone else and at least she gets along with Kody. Another part of her wants it work for the kids. I think she'd probably feel pressure to stay from her mom & stepdad/FIL, so it's a indirect way of "keeping her in line". Since her mom married Kodys dad it's not just internal family pressure but her outer family pressure too.


----------



## PJ86

^^^ good points on why Janelle doesnt leave.

I just wish she did, Janelle has such a kind, calm loving heart she really could meet a normal guy that only wants to love her. 

I don't know why I am more passionate about Janelle leaving, but she is the one that I think should get away from Kody.


----------



## mrskolar09

PJ86 said:


> Wow to the beginning of the latest episode, Christine, Janelle and Robyn are so ready to be back together living next door to each other, then comes Meri, she has no idea how they will go back to living around each other now that they are so used to privacy. She does not want to be around the others, even Robyn I think.
> 
> Meri must pretend that her dear husband is *on a business trip* and not with another wife and children during his absence, or, if she doesn't see them, then they don't exist.


 
I agree, it was pretty clear that Meri prefers their current arrangement to living near each other again. She just comes off as more and more selfish every episode.

I felt bad for Janelle in regards to the jewelry business, It almost seemed like Robyn and Kody were bullying her into putting all her eggs into that basket, telling her she just can't give up and she wasn't trying, etc. Diversifying their moneymaking efforts is actually quite smart, you'd think the others would applaud that. She wants to do something to actually make money and support the family.


----------



## TC1

It seems to me like they spent a lot of last season dealing with the will they/won't they get approved by the lender for the houses. It seemed they DID get approved, and now this season it seems to be another big topic...the finances. The houses are MASSIVE, so I can't imagine it would be cheap financing with only Kody working...and the TLC paycheck.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Does anybody know how much TLC pays them? Their finances baffle me and they never explain them they just whine about them nonsensically every episode. They're always so worried about money. They're not working other than TLC. They have a billion kids. Robyn has tons of debt. But they buy four huge houses and continue to have more kids.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> I think so too.
> 
> *What was she being so cryptic about tonight?  everyone will see what everyone else is doing?*  Does Meri have a job, yet?



Probably that now that they are all living next door to each other they will all see Kody sneaking into Robyn's house ten times a day!


----------



## babypie

arnott said:


> I thought she passed her exam last season?



That's right.  Maybe she is opting not to be an agent?  Based on last night's episode she really didn't seem to want to invest the time required to do the job.  And then they whine to the camera's about money.  



slang said:


> I'm calling Robin's sister as wife #5...she was living w/ Robin last season for awhile to help with the kids after she had the baby...*I thought it was interesting she brought her sister in to help when her "sister wives" should have been doing it*



Yeah.  What the eff was Meri doing all that time?  They keeping saying they are "one family" but they are really four single mothers with a goofy balding uncle who drops by every fourth night.  It was really evident last night when Janelle's sons were fighting and she called Kody to assist and he got the deer in the headlights look and asked her "what do you want me to do?"  What a crappy father.


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> I'm proud of Janelle's weight loss and showing how much hard work she's putting in. I was surprised to see her turn around about the My sisters closet business. She was totally against it and then her interest was resparked by her need for plus size work out clothes. While I do understand  the need for the product I feel like it's not a feasible idea because if they are only selling online people can't try on the products to know how if fit's if the like how it looks. kwim.



It seems like another idiotic idea.  The clothes will be overpriced and why would anyone buy sister wife's closet workout gear when they can go to target/walmart/sears etc. and get the same thing for less and be able to try them on?  Are they saying there are no plus sized workout clothes available in regular stores? :weird:

They are in Vegas.  A plethora of hospitality jobs.  They need to quit messing around with scatterbrained ideas and go wait tables and support all those kids they made.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Probably that now that they are all living next door to each other they will all see Kody sneaking into Robyn's house ten times a day!





I bet you are right!


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> It was really evident last night when Janelle's sons were fighting and she called Kody to assist and he got the deer in the headlights look and asked her "what do you want me to do?"  What a crappy father.



He just sat there like he was King.  Made me sick, it took forever for him to get up and do something.  He is not a dad to these kids.


----------



## optima75

^^^^i agree about Kody!

What I found interesting was that all of them stated that they felt pressure and tense (something like that).

I'm trying to understand what are they pressured about?  They're unemployed and getting a free house.  Really?!


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> Yeah.  What the eff was Meri doing all that time?  They keeping saying they are "one family" but they are really four single mothers with a *goofy balding uncle* who drops by every fourth night.  It was really evident last night when Janelle's sons were fighting and she called Kody to assist and he got the deer in the headlights look and asked her "what do you want me to do?"  What a crappy father.


----------



## PJ86

optima75 said:


> ^^^^i agree about Kody!
> 
> *What I found interesting was that all of them stated that they felt pressure and tense (something like that).
> *
> I'm trying to understand what are they pressured about?  They're unemployed and getting a free house.  Really?!



Their husband is screwing 3 other women.  Well, actually, probably, only Robyn.
Creates a little stress.  Just a tad.

Soooo.... not work related stress.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Their husband is screwing 3 other women.  Well, actually, probably, only Robyn.
> Creates a little stress.  Just a tad.
> 
> Soooo.... not work related stress.



LOL!  Yah, that would be stressful!

Christine gives off the impression that she and Kody have not been intimate for a looooong time but she doesn't mind because she wanted the family.  Janelle would probably pull out a calculator and some paperwork and announce that as a family they cannot afford to be intimate right now.  Meri would just burst into tears and say something about the wet bar.  Again.

I think Meri definitely does not want another baby but if she says she doesn't, Kody might stop sleeping with her.


----------



## pixiejenna

optima75 said:


> ^^^^i agree about Kody!
> 
> What I found interesting was that all of them stated that they felt pressure and tense (something like that).
> 
> I'm trying to understand what are they pressured about?  They're unemployed and getting a free house.  Really?!



To add to what PJ86 said they have been living in limbo for two years now. At least in Utah they were mostly under the same roof minus Robyn. They could at least support each other and help each other out. Christine would watch all the kids while Janelle would go to work. Now they are all single mothers having to watch their kids with little to no help. Both Christine & Janelle have 6 kids each. I'd be stressed out if I had to watch 6 kids 24/7 and only get help from your "husband" once every four nights. And by "help" I mean being given the privilege of being in his presence. 




TC1 said:


> It seems to me like they spent a lot of last season dealing with the will they/won't they get approved by the lender for the houses. It seemed they DID get approved, and now this season it seems to be another big topic...the finances. The houses are MASSIVE, so I can't imagine it would be cheap financing with only Kody working...and the TLC paycheck.



I'm curious too because before the show you know they were "bleeding the beast" and taking advantage of government assistance. I don't think they are doing that any more now that they are "outed" as being poly. I can't imagine the paycheck from TLC plus Kody's pay split 4 ways would be nearly enough to cover the cost of these homes. Heck I don't think I could afford to buy one of those homes and i at least have a job.



PJ86 said:


> He just sat there like he was King.  Made me sick, it took forever for him to get up and do something.  He is not a dad to these kids.



I know he had a look on his face like you can't seriously want me to talk to my own kid?!?


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> LOL!  Yah, that would be stressful!
> 
> Christine gives off the impression that she and Kody have not been intimate for a looooong time but she doesn't mind because she wanted the family.  Janelle would probably pull out a calculator and some paperwork and announce that as a family they cannot afford to be intimate right now.  *Meri would just burst into tears and say something about the wet bar.  Again.
> 
> I think Meri definitely does not want another baby but if she says she doesn't, Kody might stop sleeping with her.*




You always crack me up.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> To add to what PJ86 said they have been living in limbo for two years now. At least in Utah they were mostly under the same roof minus Robyn. They could at least support each other and help each other out. Christine would watch all the kids while Janelle would go to work. Now they are all single mothers having to watch their kids with little to no help. Both Christine & Janelle have 6 kids each. I'd be stressed out if I had to watch 6 kids 24/7 and only get help from your "husband" once every four nights.  *And by "help" I mean being given the privilege of being in his presence. *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I know he had a look on his face like you can't seriously want me to talk to my own kid?!?*



So true.  :lolots:


----------



## babypie

I wonder if it's a coincidence that Meri's daughter Mariah seems the most "brainwashed"...and Janelle's daughter Madison seems the most sensible...and Christine's daugher Aspyn seems the most wishy-washy-undecided?  

.....
*'Sister Wives' daughter looks forward to her own plural marriage 
*
"Sister Wives" patriarch Kody Brown recently told TODAY.com that he realizes that plural marriage isn't for everyone  and that it might not even be right for all of his kids.

"We are not pushing it on other people," he said. "We dont even push it on our children."

Still, at least one of the family's 17 children has embraced the lifestyle. Mariah's decision to one day follow that particular tenet of their fundamentalist Mormon faith is part of the focus of the next episode of the TLC series.

"Kody's always said that you should not live plural marriage unless you feel the call to it  you don't just do it just to try it out," first wife Meri, Mariah's mother, explained in sneak peek exclusive to TODAY.com. "I completely agree with him on that. And I think that Mariah has had that calling. She just feels that."

But Mariah wants to make sure no one is confused about what that calling means to her.

"There's a stereotype that polygamous women don't go to college and don't get an education," the 17-year-old said in the clip. "That's not me, because I want an education and I want to become a doctor  but I also want to live plural marriage."

Mariah's sister Mykelti (daughter of Kody and his third wife, Christine) imagines that Mariah will eventually have "four wives and 23 children." Another sister (Aspyn, Christine's oldest child) seemed taken aback by the thought of Mariah having so many kids, but for Madison (Kody's oldest daughter with second wife, Janelle), the problem had more to do with the number of wives.

"Four?!" she exclaimed.

Of course, it's no surprised that would be a sticking point for Madison. Last season, she made it clear that plural marriage wasn't for her.

"I would not be able to share my husband like that," she insisted.

http://www.today.com/entertainment/...ks-forward-her-own-plural-marriage-6C10760867


----------



## pixiejenna

I think Mariah is probably partial too it because if wasn't for her parents plural marriage she'd be a only child. I also think because she's the single child in her family she hasn't say faced some of the hardships her siblings have faced always having food on the table(not having to watch her mom struggle to feed 6 mouths on a very limited budget), having much more privacy, and more material possessions. Also because her mom is the first wife she has more "rank" over the other wives she doesn't seem to have to put up with the same kind of mental/emotional BS that Janelle & Christine have had to put up with. Janelle's & Christine's kids have grown up watching their moms get treated like garbage by the first wife.


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> I think Mariah is probably partial too it because if wasn't for her parents plural marriage she'd be a only child. I also think because she's the single child in her family she hasn't say faced some of the hardships her siblings have faced always having food on the table(not having to watch her mom struggle to feed 6 mouths on a very limited budget), having much more privacy, and more material possessions. Also because her mom is the first wife she has more "rank" over the other wives she doesn't seem to have to put up with the same kind of mental/emotional BS that Janelle & Christine have had to put up with. Janelle's & Christine's kids have grown up watching their moms get treated like garbage by the first wife.



This is all probably true.  I think she'll be in for a rude awakening if/when she enters a polygamous marriage and resources and attention are stretched.  How is she going to work long hours as a doctor while popping out a dozen kids?  Unless her future sister wives actually do function as a family and take care of her children while she works.

Mariah, along with Janelle, will probably end up paying off those mortgages themselves.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I think Mariah is probably partial too it because if wasn't for her parents plural marriage she'd be a only child. I also think because she's the single child in her family she hasn't say faced some of the hardships her siblings have faced always having food on the table(not having to watch her mom struggle to feed 6 mouths on a very limited budget), having much more privacy, and more material possessions. Also because her mom is the first wife she has more "rank" over the other wives she doesn't seem to have to put up with the same kind of mental/emotional BS that Janelle & Christine have had to put up with. Janelle's & Christine's kids have grown up watching their moms get treated like garbage by the first wife.


 
Darn PVR, recorded last week's episode instead to the new one, I'll have to catch it later in the week.
But still read the comments here and have to say...

I agree with what you've said here jenna, Mariah has a real different view on the plural marriage being the only child on the first wife.
She probably never really had to struggle for anything and had her mother's full time attention anytime she wanted it.


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> Darn PVR, recorded last week's episode instead to the new one, I'll have to catch it later in the week.
> But still read the comments here and have to say...
> 
> I agree with what you've said here jenna, Mariah has a real different view on the plural marriage being the only child on the first wife.
> She probably never really had to struggle for anything and had her mother's full time attention anytime she wanted it.




Plus, Mariah never had to compete for Dad's attention with 5 other siblings.  So, if you are one of 6 siblings and you see your Dad every 4 nights.... you wouldn't see it as good as Mariah did.

I am glad they are telling them that it's not for everyone, but I have a funny feeling Meri has been grooming Mariah for it from Day 1.


----------



## babypie

And I get the impression Kody will be crushed if any of his army don't follow his lifestyle.

I bet Janelle is secretly teaching her kids to RUN!


----------



## PJ86

I think it was either Kody or Meri (on the couch confession) that said they would be disappointed if a child didn't follow.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think Christine also made a big deal about this too.


----------



## babypie

I bet hardly any of the kids become polygamists, especially now that they live in a diverse city.


----------



## bnjj

Without getting too into the religious aspect of this, while I think it is good for parents to not push their beliefs on their children - in any religion - plural marriage for fundamentalist mormons means getting into the Celestial Kingdom after death. If this is such a sacred belief of fundamentalist mormons I would think most parents would encourage this of their children as they would be worried about their afterlife.

For this family I think plural marriage has little to do with sacred religious beliefs and more to do with Kody's ego.


----------



## rockhollow

bnjj said:


> Without getting too into the religious aspect of this, while I think it is good for parents to not push their beliefs on their children - in any religion - plural marriage for fundamentalist mormons means getting into the Celestial Kingdom after death. If this is such a sacred belief of fundamentalist mormons I would think most parents would encourage this of their children as they would be worried about their afterlife.
> 
> *For this family I think plural marriage has little to do with sacred religious beliefs and more to do with Kody's ego.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I agree, religious beliefs is not a strong point in this family. I think it has always been about Kody's ego first and religion second.
> Kody always strikes me a not that involved with the raising of the children, he's too busy looking after himself and flitting between households.
> 
> Because we are seeing the Brown family from months ago - now they are living in their grand houses, I wonder how things are going now with them all living so close together again?


----------



## mrskolar09

I agree about Kody's ego...  I think he really enjoys saying "My wives".

He makes my skin crawl.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think more of the kids will end up in polygamist marriages than they think. Teenagers like to say they'll never do things like their parents did but the reality is many of them do once they grow up.


----------



## vanasty

I think Kody feels like a man because of the amount of children he's fathered.  Kody isnt exactly Chris Hemsworth, but his looks can probably net him a fairly consistent "player" lifestyle if thats what he wanted. I don't reallythink its a matter of "how many women" he can get, none of his wives look satisfied emotionally or sexually. 

But once you turn them into broodmares, it becomes a whole different game.


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> Without getting too into the religious aspect of this, while I think it is good for parents to not push their beliefs on their children - in any religion - plural marriage for fundamentalist mormons means getting into the Celestial Kingdom after death. If this is such a sacred belief of fundamentalist mormons I would think most parents would encourage this of their children as they would be worried about their afterlife.
> 
> *For this family I think plural marriage has little to do with sacred religious beliefs and more to do with Kody's ego*.



This interview is from 3 years ago but it shows this perfectly.  Just look at how he panics and mumbles when asked why he chose the lifestyle.  It's the first question, about 40 seconds in.  

"uhhh....shoot...um...faith based?"


----------



## PJ86

I wish he would just come out and say it's because they worship and compete for attention from him, and he gets a buffet of women.

Great video babypie.  I had to shut it off when Robyn saying she feels so lucky to have a part of such a great and awesome man


----------



## babypie

Robyn gives me rage.


----------



## HarliRexx

Yeah Robyn was so annoying this episode. She needs to realize she's beating a dead horse trying to get this business moving as it stands now. They need a new business strategy and I agree with the comments on here that the plus size clothing line is not the answer! Their jewelry is just too personal. They need something that is appealing to a wider range of women. Christine gets it... she said when women shop they want to see something that sings to them and their designs just aren't singing to many people!


----------



## arnott

Anyone watching tonight?


----------



## PJ86

I am arnott.  25 min till the confrontation.


----------



## babypie

It's starting in 15 minutes here.  I'll be watching.  Please let there be something more than the houses/Meri's fertility/sister wives closet...


----------



## PJ86

I am so ready for them to move in.  Drama!


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> It's starting in 15 minutes here.  I'll be watching.  Please let there be something more than the houses/Meri's fertility/sister wives closet...



and they start with Sister Wives Closet!


----------



## PJ86

Kody always seems hostile with Christine to me.

Babypie, I just want them to stop wearing tank tops with long sleeves underneath.


----------



## PJ86

Meri Brown &#8207;@MeriBrown1 9m
http://mysisterwifescloset.com  I've been busy shipping orders all day!

Kody Brown &#8207;@realkodybrown 1 Aug
"@kimmie_muller: For the love of God, can you PLEASE cut your hair @realkodybrown! #sisterwives" Um..hmmm? Er, uhh...well...uhh...NO!


----------



## pixiejenna

I can't believe they haven't' sold their house in Utah! Shoot that could at least cover the down payments on their new homes.


----------



## pixiejenna

OMG watching the old ladys at the expo call Kody a hunk made me LOL.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Kody always seems hostile with Christine to me.
> 
> Babypie, I just want them to stop wearing tank tops with long sleeves underneath.



I lol'ed when Kody said tshirts on the website would be frumpy! Has he looked around?


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> I can't believe they haven't' sold their house in Utah! Shoot that could at least cover the down payments on their new homes.



More proof that all their talk of financial strain is fake. I wonder whose name the Utah house is in..


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> More proof that all their talk of financial strain is fake. I wonder whose name the Utah house is in..



Why do you think they are faking financial strain?  I've read that elsewhere too.  

I can't believe they have been telling the kids they would be in the houses for Christmas when they aren't even approved.


----------



## pixiejenna

babypie said:


> More proof that all their talk of financial strain is fake. I wonder whose name the Utah house is in..



I was under the impression that Kody's brother & family were living in their old house. So I figured that they were paying them rent for living there and that's why they didn't sell it. The house didn't look like anyone was living there. I wonder if their Utah home is even paid for or if they still have a mortgage on it. If they still have a mortgage on it and are paying that plus rent for 4 homes they are STUPID.


----------



## shortsweetness

Does Meri work? If not, why not? She has one older child.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> OMG watching the old ladys at the expo call Kody a hunk made me LOL.



I must have missed that part!


----------



## bnjj

I have no idea how any of them could qualify for mortgages on houses that size. Good grief those houses are huge. I know they need room with the number of kids they have but live within your means, people!

I think Janelle will do quite well at real estate. Christine is too wishy washy. She has passed the exam and their family needs a major influx of cash.  I know that working weekends is not ideal but you gotta do what you gotta do to feed your 17 kids and put them through school. A realtor does not have to work 6 weeks with no days off. A realtor can take on as many or as few clients as they wish. How much thought did she give this before deciding to get licensed?


----------



## HarliRexx

PJ86 said:


> Kody always seems hostile with Christine to me.
> 
> Babypie, I just want them to stop wearing tank tops with long sleeves underneath.


Yes!!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

bnjj said:


> I have no idea how any of them could qualify for mortgages on houses that size. Good grief those houses are huge. I know they need room with the number of kids they have but live within your means, people!
> 
> I think Janelle will do quite well at real estate. Christine is too wishy washy. She has passed the exam and their family needs a major influx of cash.  I know that working weekends is not ideal but you gotta do what you gotta do to feed your 17 kids and put them through school. A realtor does not have to work 6 weeks with no days off. A realtor can take on as many or as few clients as they wish. How much thought did she give this before deciding to get licensed?



ITA Janelle will do very well with real estate she has the drive and motivation to do it. She has a good head on her shoulders and knows that she needs to do what she has to in order to be able to provide for her kids. I also think she genuinely enjoys working it gives her a break from the house and allows her to focus on something else.

Christine on the other hand is very childlike. She wants the cash real estate could bring in but doesn't want to do the work that's required to make it happen. I think their realtor was trying to open her eyes that if you want to be successful you are going to have to put in the work to make it happen. One of the best things about working for yourself like that is you choose what hours you work and how much you work. Yes to an extent you are going to have to work nights & weekends because that's when your clients will be able to view houses, because you know they work during the week *ahhm*. One of the girls I used to work with got into real estate about 10-11 years ago. She worked her butt off to get licensed and when she did she had her first sale the first month she was working and made 40K more than what she would have made in a year at our company. She spent most of her time working from home in her pj's. 

I also don't understand how they can get mortgages for such large homes either. I half think TLC may be footing some of the bill for them(maybe paying for the down payments). I don't mean this in a mean way but I can't fathom their paycheck from TLC could be enough to cover 4 mortgages also once you spread out what they do get paid between 17 people some of whom are in college and going to college soon doesn't leave much left over. Although they are pretty vague about Kody's job so maybe he's bringing in some serious cash. All they really say is he's in marketing, they never go into what he dose specifically or who he works for. 



arnott said:


> I must have missed that part!


They were interviewing people that visited their booth at the expo.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Why do you think they are faking financial strain?  I've read that elsewhere too.
> 
> I can't believe they have been telling the kids they would be in the houses for Christmas when they aren't even approved.



Mostly because they pretend they are so desperate for money, yet have been on TLC's payroll for years now.  They've also sent Mariah to Europe this summer and the kids seem to be at Disneyland every few weeks (they show all this on their twitter accounts).  

They complain about living in HUGE rental homes as if they are living in slums...most people would be grateful to be able to afford to live there. The rent on those would be about $1500 - so they've been paying 6k a month in rent for a couple of years now.  If they were really broke there's no way they could do that.  If they were really struggling to pay their bills and put food on the table they'd get a job waiting tables at least instead of getting hair and nails done and then sitting on the couch whining to the camera about it.  

Also - I don't understand this whole "waiting to be approved" business.  Would the builder even begin construction on a house if the buyer wasn't approved?  That part doesn't make sense to me. It's not like the builder is building generic homes to sell to anyone, they are building with the exact specs and colors and materials chosen by each wife.  So I don't see how they are not approved.  I think they just keep saying that to create drama.  And it's funny because they've been living in those houses since Dec 2012.


----------



## babypie

Did anyone catch when Logan (eldest son at college) said he goes home to visit his family every few weeks?  He seemed really happy and as if he was trying to distance himself from the show.

And Kody trying to coerce Mariah into looking at the school in LV...he wants his kids to live polygamy...Mariah is set on doing that and knows she has to move back to UT to do it.  How does he expect his kids to live polygamy and still live in LV.  Who are they supposed to live polygamy with?  Their siblings?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

babypie said:


> Mostly because they pretend they are so desperate for money, yet have been on TLC's payroll for years now.  They've also sent Mariah to Europe this summer and the kids seem to be at Disneyland every few weeks (they show all this on their twitter accounts).
> 
> They complain about living in HUGE rental homes as if they are living in slums...most people would be grateful to be able to afford to live there. The rent on those would be about $1500 - so they've been paying 6k a month in rent for a couple of years now.  If they were really broke there's no way they could do that.  If they were really struggling to pay their bills and put food on the table they'd get a job waiting tables at least instead of getting hair and nails done and then sitting on the couch whining to the camera about it.
> 
> Also - I don't understand this whole "waiting to be approved" business.  Would the builder even begin construction on a house if the buyer wasn't approved?  That part doesn't make sense to me. It's not like the builder is building generic homes to sell to anyone, they are building with the exact specs and colors and materials chosen by each wife.  So I don't see how they are not approved.  I think they just keep saying that to create drama.  And it's funny because they've been living in those houses since Dec 2012.



They strike me as the kind of people who are in massive debt but still continue to charge their extravagant lifestyles and refuse to get real jobs.


----------



## babypie

Janelle seems to have things happening.  No wonder she doesn't want anything to with with Robyn's 'hobby business'..

_Janelle runs a company called E Z Pantry thats listed under Janelle Brown & People Pantry Incorporated. E Z Pantry is in business to provide, market, design, sell or trade in the food storage industry._


----------



## Waffle65

I don't believe that they kept their house in Utah for their daughter to live there while in college. That doesn't make any financial sense. By selling that house they would have more then enough money to pay for a dorm room for four years.

Robin needs to wake up and realize that this jewelry business is never going to make them enough money to live on, and it's pointless for all of them to be involved in it. That is something that she could do by herself for the most part while the rest of them get real jobs and make decent money. It doesn't seem to me that she has any concept of money and how much these homes are really going to cost.


----------



## babypie

Waffle65 said:


> I don't believe that they kept their house in Utah for their daughter to live there while in college. That doesn't make any financial sense. By selling that house they would have more then enough money to pay for a dorm room for four years.



i'm guessing they don't even own that house


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why would they not sell that house? And why would Mariah live there alone? That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Mostly because they pretend they are so desperate for money, yet have been on TLC's payroll for years now.  They've also sent Mariah to Europe this summer and the kids seem to be at Disneyland every few weeks (they show all this on their twitter accounts).
> 
> They complain about living in HUGE rental homes as if they are living in slums...most people would be grateful to be able to afford to live there. The rent on those would be about $1500 - so they've been paying 6k a month in rent for a couple of years now.  If they were really broke there's no way they could do that.  If they were really struggling to pay their bills and put food on the table they'd get a job waiting tables at least instead of getting hair and nails done and then sitting on the couch whining to the camera about it.
> 
> Also - I don't understand this whole "waiting to be approved" business.  Would the builder even begin construction on a house if the buyer wasn't approved?  That part doesn't make sense to me. It's not like the builder is building generic homes to sell to anyone, they are building with the exact specs and colors and materials chosen by each wife.  So I don't see how they are not approved.  I think they just keep saying that to create drama.  And it's funny because they've been living in those houses since Dec 2012.



None of it makes sense.

How much do you think they make a year off the show?

They don't seem to lacking for anything I can see, but they do complain alot. 

What's interesting is I would have thought it would be also Christine and Janelle in financial problems.  Christine more so.  How in the world does Meri have problems?

To someone who asked about Meri and work.  She was fired(?) from her job in Utah when the info came out she was a sister wife.  I don't know what she does now.

I wish I could find  a blog that was spilling gossip on this crew.


----------



## mrskolar09

I agree on Kody always seeming harsh with Christine.  He responds to her comments as if he's always exasperated with her, like an annoying child or something.

I just watched the newest show last night, and I cannot believe that they're barely covering the business expenses and Robyn is still harping on how the business will provide for all of them if they just all put more interest and work into it.
Especially when Janelle points out that she couldn't pay her bills on the profit and Robyn says that she doesn't view it as making money for _themselves_, like she was so much above Janelle.
Come on Robyn, who do you think lives in the house and benefits from the bills Janelle is worried about paying for?!  That's right, the kids!  Ugh, I just want to slap her. 

Logan looks a lot happier since he hasn't been in the middle of the family.  If he missed it that badly, he'd be coming home more than every 3 weeks.  Good for him.  Hopefully, this will save him from becoming a copy of his idiot father.

Also, is it only me, or does Christine's nose always seem to be red?


----------



## rockhollow

Well thank goodness for PVR - I had to fastforward through lots of last night's episode. I can't stand to hear Kody explain his views on everything. That man must love to hear himself talk, and lord over his little kingdom.
Again Kody's hair is just killing me. I did notice in one of his confessions, his hair looked different, like he had just had it dyed and styled. It's hard to believe that the wives love his look.
I also chuckled when the old ladies at the expo said he looked hot! Hopefully they had been coached to say that to get TV time. 

I also grow tired of their talk of money. As stated here, they are living in the new big houses, so the money came from somewhere. They all seem to be living a pretty comfortable life.

And I'm sure the sister's must read this chat, when Meri made her comments about how happy she was when she saw the 'wet bar'. It has been discussed lots here.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I thought it was funny how they were all like Logan has divorced the family he only comes home every three weeks. My roommate freshman year didn't even call her parents for months at a time. Most kids can't wait to get away from their parents and only visit on holidays. Heck, a lot of them don't even visit on every break.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> None of it makes sense.
> 
> How much do you think they make a year off the show?
> 
> They don't seem to lacking for anything I can see, but they do complain alot.
> 
> What's interesting is I would have thought it would be also Christine and Janelle in financial problems.  Christine more so.  How in the world does Meri have problems?
> 
> To someone who asked about Meri and work.  She was fired(?) from her job in Utah when the info came out she was a sister wife.  I don't know what she does now.
> 
> I wish I could find  a blog that was spilling gossip on this crew.



I'm not sure how much they make off the show.  

I don't see how Meri could have been fired because of her religion.  Is that not illegal?  How did she not file a wrongful dismissal case if that was the reason she lost her job?

Blog: http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## babypie

mrskolar09 said:


> Also, is it only me, or does Christine's nose always seem to be red?



OMG, yes!  I said to my husband the other day when I was watching "Can't she brush a bit of powder on that thing before filming?!"  I get that these are not "glamarous" women, but it's so distracting!  I want to find her address in LV and mail her some concealer.

And I agree with your other comment Re: Logan.  He looked rejuvenated!  Good for him.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Again Kody's hair is just killing me. I did notice in one of his confessions, his hair looked different, like he had just had it dyed and styled. It's hard to believe that the wives love his look.



In the scene where Meri, Mariah and Kody were visiting their old house, I suddenly noticed they all have the same haircut and highlights.


----------



## babypie

Interesting...

*Q: Is it true that the Browns were related before they all married Kody?
*
A: Technically, yes. Janelle was married to Meris brother before she married Kody, so she and Meri were sisters-in-law at one time. The marriage did not last very long, and Janelle and Meris brother divorced after about a year. Two years after her divorce, Janelle fell in love with Meris husband, Kody.

In addition, Janelles father is now married to Kodys mother, so in theory, Janelle are step-siblings, in addition to being husband and wife.

There is one more family connection among the wives. Robyn was first married to David Jessop, who is first cousins with Christine. Although David and Christine are related, Robyn did not know Christine, as Robyn and David lived in Montana during their marriage. (David has since left the church.)

*Q: Are the Browns on government assistance, like welfare, food stamps, etc.?
*
A: According to Sister Wives Blog, the Browns have all filed for bankruptcy at one time or another Janelle filed solo in 1997, Christine filed in 2010 on her own while filming the first season of the show (she owed had over $25,000 in debt!), and Kody and Meri (as a married couple) filed in 2005, relieving themselves of over $85,000 of debt! Robyn did not file for bankruptcy; however after her divorce she was over $32,000 in debt!

Christine and her kids, at least, were on food stamps in 2009 and 2010, during the filming of the first season of the show. Today, the Browns claim to be completely off government assistance.

*Q: How does the Brown family have enough money to afford all those houses, kids and vacations when none of the adults seem to have jobs?*

A: Kody and his wives have mentioned their employment from time to time on the show. We know that Meri got fired from her job in Utah after the family went public as polygamists, and Janelle had trouble finding a job after the family moved to Vegas. So where do these people get enough money to support their lifestyle (and loads of kids?).

We all work in Liv Internl, Kody recently tweeted. (Hes referring to Liv International, a global detox product company that works as some sort of pyramid scheme, from what I can tell.)  Kody also shared that the new car featured on a recent episode was a bonus from LIV.

Lets not forget that these people are all receiving a steady paycheck from TLC to be a part of this show, and making money on endorsements and products (such as the recently released Sister Wives book.)

...
http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...ur-frequently-asked-‘sister-wives’-questions/
http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...ently-asked-sister-wives-questions/#more-9219


----------



## slang

Mariah bugs me for some reason, she seems selfish like her Mum

Did you all see the clip for next week where Meri is crying like a baby because she may not get her house first


----------



## bnjj

babypie said:


> I'm not sure how much they make off the show.
> 
> *I don't see how Meri could have been fired because of her religion. Is that not illegal? How did she not file a wrongful dismissal case if that was the reason she lost her job?*
> 
> Blog: http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/


 
She was breaking the law every day by being a polygamist so I'm sure her company was well within their right.  Now had she been fired for wearing some kind of clothing that was due to religion (hijab, for example) that is completely different.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> In the scene where Meri, Mariah and Kody were visiting their old house, I suddenly noticed they all have the same haircut and highlights.


 
LOL, I guess they must all go to the same hairdresser. Meri must be so pleased that she looks like Kody.



babypie said:


> OMG, yes!  I said to my husband the other day when I was watching "Can't she brush a bit of powder on that thing before filming?!"  I get that these are not "glamarous" women, but it's so distracting!  I want to find her address in LV and mail her some concealer.
> 
> Yes, please. I used to think that Christine was one of the best looking, but the years sure haven't been kind to her.
> 
> And I agree with your other comment Re: Logan.  He looked rejuvenated!  Good for him.


 


babypie said:


> Interesting...
> 
> *Q: Is it true that the Browns were related before they all married Kody?*
> 
> A: Technically, yes. Janelle was married to Meris brother before she married Kody, so she and Meri were sisters-in-law at one time. The marriage did not last very long, and Janelle and Meris brother divorced after about a year. Two years after her divorce, Janelle fell in love with Meris husband, Kody.
> 
> In addition, Janelles father is now married to Kodys mother, so in theory, Janelle are step-siblings, in addition to being husband and wife.
> 
> There is one more family connection among the wives. Robyn was first married to David Jessop, who is first cousins with Christine. Although David and Christine are related, Robyn did not know Christine, as Robyn and David lived in Montana during their marriage. (David has since left the church.)
> 
> *Q: Are the Browns on government assistance, like welfare, food stamps, etc.?*
> 
> A: According to Sister Wives Blog, the Browns have all filed for bankruptcy at one time or another Janelle filed solo in 1997, Christine filed in 2010 on her own while filming the first season of the show (she owed had over $25,000 in debt!), and Kody and Meri (as a married couple) filed in 2005, relieving themselves of over $85,000 of debt! Robyn did not file for bankruptcy; however after her divorce she was over $32,000 in debt!
> 
> Christine and her kids, at least, were on food stamps in 2009 and 2010, during the filming of the first season of the show. Today, the Browns claim to be completely off government assistance.
> 
> *Q: How does the Brown family have enough money to afford all those houses, kids and vacations when none of the adults seem to have jobs?*
> 
> A: Kody and his wives have mentioned their employment from time to time on the show. We know that Meri got fired from her job in Utah after the family went public as polygamists, and Janelle had trouble finding a job after the family moved to Vegas. So where do these people get enough money to support their lifestyle (and loads of kids?).
> 
> We all work in Liv Internl, Kody recently tweeted. (Hes referring to Liv International, a global detox product company that works as some sort of pyramid scheme, from what I can tell.)  Kody also shared that the new car featured on a recent episode was a bonus from LIV.
> 
> Lets not forget that these people are all receiving a steady paycheck from TLC to be a part of this show, and making money on endorsements and products (such as the recently released Sister Wives book.)
> 
> ...
> http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...ur-frequently-asked-‘sister-wives’-questions/
> http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...ently-asked-sister-wives-questions/#more-9219


 
as always, thanks for finding this information.

Just another thing. We sure don't seem to see the small kids much this season, used to see them more in other seasons.


----------



## athena21

I haven't seen any of the new season, but this thread popping up made me go back to watch some older episodes on Netflix.

Even in the early episodes, they were still driving ridiculously nice cars for having such a limited income - Lexus SUVs, Kody got his new convertible early on, etc. Makes me wonder if they started spending the TLC money before they got it, or if they rack up high debt before one of the wives can file for bankruptcy and write it off.

Without a doubt you know they're making bank from TLC. I'm sure a lot of the trips they take are comped, especially when the cameras come along. I doubt any of them needs an actual job anymore, but they have to do something to save face on camera.

What ever happened to the idea of owning fitness studios? That's what they were looking into at the end of season 2.


----------



## PJ86

mrskolar09 said:


> Logan looks a lot happier since he hasn't been in the middle of the family.  If he missed it that badly, he'd be coming home more than every 3 weeks.  Good for him.  Hopefully, this will save him from becoming a copy of his idiot father.



I think Logan is happy to be out of there.  Despite of what he said, I do not think he is even contemplating polygamy.  

They should be glad he comes home every 3 weeks.  I made it home once a semester.  Thanksgiving and Easter.  Although I was 6 hours away by car.  It was the drive from hello.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Blog: http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/



Thank you!

quote from the site *"You know, if Robyn sold her MSWC junk to her family members, she could make a lot of money. Kind of like Girl Scout Cookies, family members are reluctant to just say no. But something tells me it's  the stuff made out of scrap metal that she's taking."*

Babypie, you called it.  On that site, did you see the theater system in Robyn's? house from Kody's tweet.


----------



## PJ86

slang said:


> Mariah bugs me for some reason, she seems selfish like her Mum
> 
> Did you all see the clip for next week where Meri is crying like a baby because she may not get her house first



I did.

If I had to pick 3 out of the 4 to have as sister wives.  Meri is the one I would remove.
Who all would everyone else pick?


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> She was breaking the law every day by being a polygamist so I'm sure her company was well within their right.  Now had she been fired for wearing some kind of clothing that was due to religion (hijab, for example) that is completely different.


Oh, right. Good point.


----------



## babypie

Meri tweeted a pic of them going to San Francisco today. They arent strapped for cash.


----------



## pixiejenna

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I thought it was funny how they were all like Logan has divorced the family he only comes home every three weeks. My roommate freshman year didn't even call her parents for months at a time. Most kids can't wait to get away from their parents and only visit on holidays. Heck, a lot of them don't even visit on every break.



I know most teenagers can not get away from their families fast enough. I'm guessing all the changes in the past 2 years added extra stress and even more of an insensitive for him to not want to visit very often. Being at school must be like a vacation for him.



babypie said:


> I'm not sure how much they make off the show.
> 
> *I don't see how Meri could have been fired because of her religion.*  Is that not illegal?  How did she not file a wrongful dismissal case if that was the reason she lost her job?
> 
> Blog: http://sisterwivesblog.blogspot.com/



She was fired because she put her self in the media, not because of her religion. She's trying to make it look like she got fired because of her religion/lifestyle. She got fired because she worked with at risk kids in the mental health field, she can't give them the confidentiality needed for that kind of job now that she's on national TV show. Just imagine if she was your case worker and came to your house and happened to be followed by the paparazzi. And pictures of her at your place end up online/in tabloids. Or if she filmed going/leaving your house for the show. Going on a reality TV show compromised her ablity to keep information confidential for their clients.  Also I'm sure it brought negative attention to the company she worked for as well. Her being open about her lifestyle could make the clients/families of the clients question the company's credibility. She has never outed the company she worked for which indicates to me that she knew it could happen but hoped it wouldn't.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

PJ86 said:


> I did.
> 
> If I had to pick 3 out of the 4 to have as sister wives.  Meri is the one I would remove.
> Who all would everyone else pick?



I'd get rid of Robyn.


----------



## arnott

PJ86 said:


> I did.
> 
> If I had to pick 3 out of the 4 to have as sister wives.  Meri is the one I would remove.
> Who all would everyone else pick?



I'd probably get rid of Christine.


----------



## mrskolar09

pixiejenna said:


> She was fired because she put her self in the media, not because of her religion.


 
Yeah, I thought technically they aren't living illegal polygamy because only Kody and Meri's marriage is a legal one, the other three are just 'spiritual unions'. 
So Meri shouldn't have been able to be dismissed on grounds of lawbreaking.  However, the confidentiality issue certainly would be a problem and grounds for being let go.  Of course, they never portray it that way on the show.


One thing that really irks me is how Robyn always tries to make her ex seem like the world's most horrible man.  He was abusive, stuck her with debt, etc.  I seriously doubt she's as innocent and blameless as she like to pretend.


----------



## slang

mrskolar09 said:


> Yeah, I thought technically they aren't living illegal polygamy because only Kody and Meri's marriage is a legal one, the other three are just 'spiritual unions'.
> So Meri shouldn't have been able to be dismissed on grounds of lawbreaking.  However, the confidentiality issue certainly would be a problem and grounds for being let go.  Of course, they never portray it that way on the show.
> 
> 
> One thing that really irks me is how Robyn always tries to make her ex seem like the world's most horrible man.  He was abusive, stuck her with debt, etc.  I seriously doubt she's as innocent and blameless as she like to pretend.



^ re: Robin's ex, I always wondered why if he was so abusive, mean etc. Why she threatened to send her kids back to him to live if the other kids ( Janelle & Christine's) didn't get along with them and couldn't come together as a family


----------



## babypie

I don't know why it strikes me as both funny and sad the way Janelle is way in the back.


----------



## slang

Janelle has the best seat in the car as far as I'm concerned lol

She doesn't have to drive, she doesn't have to make conversation with Meri or Robin who will be busy with the baby, no Kody and none of her own kids. If I was her I'd stick in earphones to block the rest out and listen to music or read & enjoy my chauffeured ride


----------



## babypie

mrskolar09 said:


> Yeah,* I thought technically they aren't living illegal polygamy because only Kody and Meri's marriage is a legal one, the other three are just 'spiritual unions'. *
> So Meri shouldn't have been able to be dismissed on grounds of lawbreaking.  However, the confidentiality issue certainly would be a problem and grounds for being let go.  Of course, they never portray it that way on the show.



But, that's the only way to live polygamy.  There is no legal way to marry more than one person in this country.



PJ86 said:


> Babypie, you called it.  On that site, did you see the theater system in Robyn's? house from Kody's tweet.



She probably whined to Kody that she had to get something since Meri got her wetbar!



PJ86 said:


> If I had to pick 3 out of the 4 to have as sister wives.  Meri is the one I would remove.
> Who all would everyone else pick?



I'd get rid of Robyn.

Meri is legal so it would be too much struggle financially to split the mess of five people in divorce court.
Janelle is the only one with a brain and brings in the money.
Christine is childcare.
Robyn was nothing more than a middle aged loser wanting to have an affair with a younger woman.


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> Janelle has the best seat in the car as far as I'm concerned lol
> 
> She doesn't have to drive, she *doesn't have to make conversation with Meri or Robin* who will be busy with the baby, no Kody and none of her own kids. If I was her I'd stick in earphones to block the rest out and listen to music or read & enjoy my chauffeured ride





They really do seem like strained friends trying to get along because they're shagging the same guy.  I would love to see them when the camera isn't around.  It's probably really awkward.


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> ^ re: Robin's ex, I always wondered why if he was so abusive, mean etc. Why she threatened to send her kids back to him to live if the other kids ( Janelle & Christine's) didn't get along with them and couldn't come together as a family



I know that with FLDS if a couple divorce and the woman gets remarried, the new children are considered "property" of the new husband and he takes on the responsibility of taking care of them.  This is probably why their biological father isn't in the picture.

I hate how she tries to claim that her debt was her ex-husband's and she just took it on to keep peace.  It came out that most of that debt was store credit cards, one was Victoria's Secret, I can't remember the rest.  Kody recently said Robyn and Meri were the shoppers in the family...she was probably miserable in that marriage and medicating with shopping.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> I know that with FLDS if a couple divorce and the woman gets remarried, the new children are considered "property" of the new husband and he takes on the responsibility of taking care of them.  This is probably why their biological father isn't in the picture.
> 
> I hate how she tries to claim that her debt was her ex-husband's and she just took it on to keep peace.  It came out that most of that debt was store credit cards, one was Victoria's Secret, I can't remember the rest.  Kody recently said Robyn and Meri were the shoppers in the family...she was probably miserable in that marriage and medicating with shopping.



But she said the biological father was abusive, yet she said she would send her kids to live with him if the other kids didn't get along better with her kids

Who would send kids to live with an abuser? That's why I don't believe her when she takes about how horrible her ex was.


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> But she said the biological father was abusive, yet she said she would send her kids to live with him if the other kids didn't get along better with her kids
> 
> Who would send kids to live with an abuser? That's why I don't believe her when she takes about how horrible her ex was.



I don't think I completely believe her either.  But I can't explain why else he would be out of the picture - either he was abusive and the judge gave Robyn full custody with no visitation to the father, or they are simply following traditional FLDS procedure.

I read somewhere that he was not happy about them being on TV.  But since he's done nothing about it, it makes me think he has no legal rights with those kids...


----------



## twin-fun

slang said:


> But she said the biological father was abusive, yet she said she would send her kids to live with him if the other kids didn't get along better with her kids
> 
> Who would send kids to live with an abuser? That's why I don't believe her when she takes about how horrible her ex was.





babypie said:


> I don't think I completely believe her either.  But I can't explain why else he would be out of the picture - either he was abusive and the judge gave Robyn full custody with no visitation to the father, or they are simply following traditional FLDS procedure.
> 
> I read somewhere that he was not happy about them being on TV.  But since he's done nothing about it, it makes me think he has no legal rights with those kids...



I don't believe her story either especially since her husband was the one who filed for divorce in Montana in 2007 and not her. Another odd coincidence is that according to this blog, http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...your-frequently-asked-sister-wives-questions/, her ex husband David is a cousin of her sister wife Christine.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> They really do seem like strained friends trying to get along because they're shagging the same guy.  I would love to see them when the camera isn't around.  It's probably really awkward.



This has to be the hardest thing to get my head around. How could they not always have this in the back of their minds.

Here's how it goes - early morning - the sister wives are all together for coffee - Maybe Robyn's got a glow and happy smile - it's been her night with Kody, she got some something something.

If I was your girlfriend/sister you'd be happy and giving her a hard time, but knowing that smile was from your man - no thanks!


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> This has to be the hardest thing to get my head around. How could they not always have this in the back of their minds.
> 
> Here's how it goes - early morning - the sister wives are all together for coffee - Maybe Robyn's got a glow and happy smile - it's been her night with Kody, she got some something something.
> 
> If I was your girlfriend/sister you'd be happy and giving her a hard time, but knowing that smile was from your man - no thanks!



This is why they need four separate houses so they are never together for coffee or meals or anything except when the cameras are around.  They can pretend he's on a business trip for three days.

I doubt Chucky gives any of them a glow.  Maybe Robyn once or twice.


----------



## mrskolar09

babypie said:


> But, that's the only way to live polygamy. There is no legal way to marry more than one person in this country.


 
True. I was mostly posting that in response to it being said that Meri got fired because she was breaking the law, when technically she wasn't.


I read that Robyn's ex had left the church since their divorce, so maybe that's part of the reason he stays away.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> But, that's the only way to live polygamy.  There is no legal way to marry more than one person in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> She probably whined to Kody that she had to get something since Meri got her wetbar!
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get rid of Robyn.
> 
> Meri is legal so it would be too much struggle financially to split the mess of five people in divorce court.
> Janelle is the only one with a brain and brings in the money.
> Christine is childcare.
> *Robyn was nothing more than a middle aged loser wanting to have an affair with a younger woman.*



What have I missed?  

  Just re-read that.  Nevermind.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> They really do seem like strained friends trying to get along because they're shagging the same guy.  I would love to see them when the camera isn't around.  It's probably really awkward.



Awkward, but great TV.  I wish they would hurry up and show them living next door to each other.


----------



## PJ86

slang said:


> But she said the biological father was abusive, yet she said she would send her kids to live with him if the other kids didn't get along better with her kids
> 
> Who would send kids to live with an abuser? That's why I don't believe her when she takes about how horrible her ex was.



I thought it was a horrible thing to say to her kids since he is supposedly an abuser.  It was a threat to behave around Kody's kids and get along with them no matter what.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Awkward, but great TV.  I wish they would hurry up and show them living next door to each other.



So we can see Meri camped out at her window with a telescope!


----------



## slang

mrskolar09 said:


> True. I was mostly posting that in response to it being said that *Meri got fired because she was breaking the law, when technically she wasn't.*
> 
> 
> I read that Robyn's ex had left the church since their divorce, so maybe that's part of the reason he stays away.



But she was breaking the law, polygamy is illegal in Utah which is why they fled the State - to avoid prosecution since it is illegal in Utah, but not in Nevada


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> So we can see Meri camped out at her window with a telescope!



Exactly!


----------



## Waffle65

babypie said:


> So we can see Meri camped out at her window with a telescope!



She might be too busy using her wet bar to do that.


----------



## PJ86

Waffle65 said:


> She might be too busy using her wet bar to do that.



Don't doubt that Meri can't multi-task.

I think it will be Christine keeping the time clock on each wife's time with Kody.  

Wouldn't that be great if Kody had to do the old fashioned timecard  they used to use to click in and out of work on each wife?  Would Robyn get the most time?


----------



## mrskolar09

slang said:


> But she was breaking the law, polygamy is illegal in Utah which is why they fled the State - to avoid prosecution since it is illegal in Utah, but not in Nevada


 
True, I wasn't thinking about state laws.  Of course I doubt Meri even cares now... she's got a wetbar to console herself with.  WAY better than a paying job!


----------



## slang

mrskolar09 said:


> True, I wasn't thinking about state laws.  Of course I doubt Meri even cares now... she's got a wetbar to console herself with.  WAY better than a paying job!



Exactly! who'd want to work when Janelle & Kody can work full time to support you. Way more fun to hang out at the wet bar all day designing ugly jewellery w/ your favourite sister wife Robyn


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Exactly! who'd want to work when Janelle & Kody can work full time to support you. Way more fun to hang out at the wet bar all day designing ugly jewellery w/ your favourite sister wife Robyn


 
to funny!


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> But she was breaking the law, polygamy is illegal in Utah which is why they fled the State - to avoid prosecution since it is illegal in Utah, but not in Nevada



It's not legal in NV either.  Polygamy is illegal in all US states but most states don't bother chasing up on it. If the Browns hadn't gone on TV they likely would've continued living in UT the way they have been all these years.  Their own greed caused them to flee their home, although I'm sure the wives are thrilled to be living in LV now and be in brand new homes rather than compartments within the same house.  I think Kody is the only one put out now that he has to move in and out of four houses every day.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Don't doubt that Meri can't multi-task.
> 
> I think it will be Christine keeping the time clock on each wife's time with Kody.
> 
> Wouldn't that be great if Kody had to do the old fashioned timecard  they used to use to click in and out of work on each wife?  Would Robyn get the most time?



Janelle would have a downsizing.  "Kody, I don't need your services here for a while, I'll call you when a shift becomes available".


----------



## pixiejenna

babypie said:


> It's not legal in NV either.  Polygamy is illegal in all US states but most states don't bother chasing up on it. If the Browns hadn't gone on TV they likely would've continued living in UT the way they have been all these years.  *Their own greed caused them to flee their home, although I'm sure the wives are thrilled to be living in LV now and be in brand new homes rather than compartments within the same house.*  I think Kody is the only one put out now that he has to move in and out of four houses every day.



I think it was kodys greed more so than his wives. Or possibly fincial desperation he clearly cant fincialy support his ever growing family. I think he saw this opportunity and couldn't pass it up, pawned the idea off to his wives as an opportunity to show the world that they are living in polygimity the "right way". They could be the faces that chage the way the country views polygimity and his wives just complied with his wishes. Im not even sure if kody is really even put out by living out of 4 separate houses. I feel like in his mind he's living like a rockstar. As much as he wants to play the image of being a big family man he's not. It was clearly shown when janelle asked him to help out with their kids fighting and he had the deer in headlights look, like how dear you ask me to help with the kids. Then was very passive and then complained that his kids don't listen to him or respect him. If anything he probably enjoys having limited time with his separate family's now. He gets to pawn off all the real work too his wives and whenever he goes to each home he's showed with love and attention by his kids because they all miss him being around.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> It's not legal in NV either.  Polygamy is illegal in all US states but most states don't bother chasing up on it. If the Browns hadn't gone on TV they likely would've continued living in UT the way they have been all these years.  Their own greed caused them to flee their home, although I'm sure the wives are thrilled to be living in LV now and be in brand new homes rather than compartments within the same house.  I think Kody is the only one put out now that he has to move in and out of four houses every day.



Oh really? I was only going by what Kody said on the show.
That they would be prosecuted if they stayed in Utah since polygamy is illegal there, so they were going to Nevada were they would be safe...
Maybe Kody got polygamy & prostitution mixed up - prostitution is legal in Nevada right?


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> Exactly! who'd want to work when Janelle & Kody can work full time to support you. Way more fun to hang out at the wet bar all day designing ugly jewellery w/ your favourite sister wife Robyn


----------



## redney

slang said:


> Oh really? I was only going by what Kody said on the show.
> That they would be prosecuted if they stayed in Utah since polygamy is illegal there, so they were going to Nevada were they would be safe...
> Maybe Kody got polygamy & prostitution mixed up - prostitution is legal in Nevada right?



Prostitution is legal in only certain counties in NV, not in the entire state.


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> Oh really? I was only going by what Kody said on the show.
> That they would be prosecuted if they stayed in Utah since polygamy is illegal there, so they were going to Nevada were they would be safe...
> Maybe Kody got polygamy & prostitution mixed up - prostitution is legal in Nevada right?



Most states and cities don't have the resources or desire to chase up and prosecute polygamy.  Plus, unlike Chucky, most don't announce "I'm a polygamist!" everywhere they go or flaunt it on a TV show in a state where polygamy has historically been a sensitive issue.



pixiejenna said:


> I think it was kodys greed more so than his wives. Or possibly fincial desperation he clearly cant fincialy support his ever growing family. I think he saw this opportunity and couldn't pass it up, pawned the idea off to his wives as an opportunity to show the world that they are living in polygimity the "right way". They could be the faces that chage the way the country views polygimity and his wives just complied with his wishes. Im not even sure if kody is really even put out by living out of 4 separate houses. I feel like in his mind he's living like a rockstar. *As much as he wants to play the image of being a big family man he's not. It was clearly shown when janelle asked him to help out with their kids fighting and he had the deer in headlights look, like how dear you ask me to help with the kids. Then was very passive and then complained that his kids don't listen to him or respect him. If anything he probably enjoys having limited time with his separate family's now. He gets to pawn off all the real work too his wives and whenever he goes to each home he's showed with love and attention by his kids because they all miss him being around*.



I'd be willing to bet he has never changed a diaper, bathed a child, prepared a meal or solved a problem.  Ever.


----------



## pixiejenna

slang said:


> Oh really? I was only going by what Kody said on the show.
> That they would be prosecuted if they stayed in Utah since polygamy is illegal there, so they were going to Nevada were they would be safe...
> Maybe Kody got polygamy & prostitution mixed up - prostitution is legal in Nevada right?




It's illegal in all states, however based in Utahs history with polygimity they will persue these cases more aggressively than other states because of their past history. They want to show the country that they no longer support this lifestyle and will go to great lengths to distance themselves from it. In other states it's generally not an enforced law unless complaints have been filed/reported. 



babypie said:


> Most states and cities don't have the resources or desire to chase up and prosecute polygamy.  Plus, unlike Chucky, most don't announce "I'm a polygamist!" everywhere they go or flaunt it on a TV show in a state where polygamy has historically been a sensitive issue.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to bet he has never changed a diaper, bathed a child, prepared a meal or solved a problem.  Ever.



Probably not, it seems like his roll of dad is pretty much just showing up and being the fun guy with his kids. It doesn't even seem like he even has personal realtionships with them, he tends to gravitate his attention towards the younger ones. Who tend to be more forgiving of his absence in their lives.


----------



## babypie

I wonder if he has all the names even memorized?


----------



## PJ86

he probably knows the oldest 4 names, hopefully.
*
&#8216;Sister Wives&#8217; Star Reveals Marriage Struggle: &#8216;I Wasn&#8217;t Being A Good Wife&#8217;*

Kody Brown and his four wives have struggled with their marriages and* Christine makes the frank admission that she was having so much trouble that she considered leaving the family because she wasn&#8217;t being a &#8220;good wife.&#8221;*

The Sister Wives share their fight to maintain their unconventional lifestyle in this video of the upcoming episode obtained by RadarOnline.com where Christine shares their difficulties adjusting to their new homes.

&#8220;I knew I wasn&#8217;t being a good one,&#8221; she said. &#8220;It was a wakeup call.&#8221;

Christine revealed that she was trying to decide if she should stay in the marriage and considered asking people outside of their family for help.

&#8220;When I went through my hard times, what if I went to someone and they helped me leave?&#8221;

Kody&#8217;s newest wife, Robyn, revealed that people that are not in polygamous marriages can&#8217;t understand the happiness they all share.


&#8220;There are blessings that monogamous women out there will never understand. Never.&#8221;

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2013/08/sister-wives-kody-christine-brown-wasnt-being-good-wife/\\\\


In the video, Christine moves in and Kody comes over.  They let the children in and Kody says "Ok kids give me a hug, I'll see you in a day", and then leaves with Robin.  I don't understand how they don't haul off and punch Kody. I know it was Robyn's night, but that is just messed up.  I remember when my family moved into my childhood home.  It was so exciting the first night.  Thank God Dad didn't rush off to because it was another wife's night!


----------



## bnjj

Awww, poor Meri. Not. I'm almost glad she's having to wait for her house. She was so selfish about her wet bar and not giving that extra money to the moms who could have used it to give more space to their kids. 

I'm sure she knows what they say about karma.

I'm glad that Janelle got in first.


----------



## PJ86

bnjj said:


> Awww, poor Meri. Not. I'm almost glad she's having to wait for her house. She was so selfish about her wet bar and not giving that extra money to the moms who could have used it to give more space to their kids.
> 
> I'm sure she knows what they say about karma.
> 
> I'm glad that Janelle got in first.



bnjj, I feel they same.  Mariah also is just like Meri.  She's one of the oldest, and should have been showing joy at least for the youngest kids.  

So why was Meri last?  financials?  Too many revisions? or did she drive the guys on site so crazy, they did everyone else first?  What is Meri going to do with all the rooms?

I do agree with Meri, those 2 lights hanging at differ levels were noticeable and I would need that fixed.  I didn't see the problem with the mantel though.

Loved that Janelle got in first, too.
I can't believe their bed situation, and the things that Kody said.
I guess they have never cuddled as they slept b/c of the beds being roped together?


I think they did show a great side of Christine tonight.  She is just great with children, and activities.

The man who summed up the 4 wives, he was the project manager?
What did he say?  Kody accomadates Meri.  Kody and Robin are in the honeymoon stage.  Janelle and Kody are serious.  Christine?

I thought tonight was a very entertaining episode.


----------



## arnott

PJ86 said:


> bnjj, I feel they same.  Mariah also is just like Meri.  She's one of the oldest, and should have been showing joy at least for the youngest kids.
> 
> So why was Meri last?  financials?  Too many revisions? or did she drive the guys on site so crazy, they did everyone else first?  What is Meri going to do with all the rooms?
> 
> I do agree with Meri, those 2 lights hanging at differ levels were noticeable and I would need that fixed.  I didn't see the problem with the mantel though.
> 
> Loved that Janelle got in first, too.
> I can't believe their bed situation, and the things that Kody said.
> I guess they have never cuddled as they slept b/c of the beds being roped together?
> 
> 
> I think they did show a great side of Christine tonight.  She is just great with children, and activities.
> 
> The man who summed up the 4 wives, he was the project manager?
> What did he say?  Kody accomadates Meri.  Kody and Robin are in the honeymoon stage.  Janelle and Kody are serious.  Christine?
> 
> I thought tonight was a very entertaining episode.



I believe he said Kody was jovial with Christine.  Mariah is so annoying throwing a fit because she doesn't have her house yet.


----------



## babypie

Like mother like daughter.


----------



## mrskolar09

PJ86 said:


> Kody&#8217;s newest wife, Robyn, revealed that people that are not in polygamous marriages can&#8217;t understand the happiness they all share.
> 
> 
> &#8220;There are blessings that monogamous women out there will never understand. Never.&#8221;


 
Well, if experiencing those blessings means having to share my husband and to take a backseat to other women in his life, she can keep them!

Also Robyn, if you want to get all high and mighty about it, there are blessings that polygamous women out there will never understand.


----------



## babypie

Why did Kody have to go with Robyn all the way to Montana to take her kids to their father?  Why couldn't Robyn go alone or with her sister (who I notice was there when they got the keys to her house)?

Look what Mariah tweeted yesterday.  When Janelle got the house, Christine's kids were all smiles while Mariah pouted in the car.  Very telling.  I don't know why she cares so much if she's only going to be living there for a few months before moving back to Utah.

On the couch during the recap Meri's face was priceless (and not just because it is perpetually orange).


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> Why did Kody have to go with Robyn all the way to Montana to take her kids to their father?  Why couldn't Robyn go alone or with her sister (who I notice was there when they got the keys to her house)?
> 
> Look what Mariah tweeted yesterday.  When Janelle got the house, Christine's kids were all smiles while Mariah pouted in the car.  Very telling.  I don't know why she cares so much if she's only going to be living there for a few months before moving back to Utah.
> 
> On the couch during the recap Meri's face was priceless (and not just because it is perpetually orange).


----------



## slang

mrskolar09 said:


> Well, if experiencing those blessings means having to share my husband and to take a backseat to other women in his life, she can keep them!
> 
> Also Robyn, if you want to get all high and mighty about it, there are blessings that polygamous women out there will never understand.



I can't believe Robin said that - they are the 4 most miserable wives I've ever seen on reality tv


----------



## babypie

What did you guys think of Janelle and Kody and the bed buying scenes?  He almost sorta kinda alluded to their "romance" which they've been so strict about not talking about so far.  Janelle is so down to earth and mature when it comes to daily life.  I thought it was a great contrast to Meri nit-picking about an imaginary tilt on the mantle.  

I think they are editing it to make Meri look worse and worse.  I don't remember her being this ridiculous in the early seasons?

When Janelle got the house and Christine had set up picnic tables and was cooking all I could think was how Meri would absolutely not allow a giant mess like that to take place in the brand new house five minutes after moving in.  Come to think of it, I probably wouldn't have either...those tiles are probably all scuffed up already.



slang said:


> I can't believe Robin said that - they are the 4 most miserable wives I've ever seen on reality tv



And if anyone has even watched five minutes of Bravo, that is _really _saying something!


----------



## bnjj

mrskolar09 said:


> Well, if experiencing those blessings means having to share my husband and to take a backseat to other women in his life, she can keep them!
> 
> Also Robyn, if you want to get all high and mighty about it, there are blessings that polygamous women out there will never understand.


 
I don't think Robin was high and mighty about that at all.

I think there probably are blessings that monogamous women would not know (as well as significant drawbacks). Look at the family they visited - the one where two wives are sisters (twins maybe - can't recall) - which really looks like a well functioning family. The way that family spoke of their lives and what we could see was 180 degrees from what we see with the Browns.

That family probably went into this for the "right" reasons and probably do have a lot of blessings from their choices. I really cannot tell you why any of the female Browns went int this.


----------



## PJ86

*Babypie*, I don't know if they edited her to look worse and worse, maybe more that all the whine has accumulated and we grew sick of it.  

I thought is was sad this is the first grown-up bed Janelle will share with Kody.  I was suprised that they did show them bedroom shopping.  
-----------

*Arnott*, I think you are right, the project manager said they are jovial.  Christine and Kody have fun, but they do seem to go from one extreme to another. 

--------

Christine and Janelle balance each other out and Robyn seeks out peace with others, but what does Meri bring to the sister wives?


----------



## junqueprincess

slang said:


> I can't believe Robin said that - they are the 4 most miserable wives I've ever seen on reality tv



Agreed, maybe they feel this joy when the cameras aren't there?? Their happiness is not coming across, I've seen happy, blessed and content- this isn't it!


----------



## rockhollow

Oh my god, all that whining from Meri - and then her daughter is no better. I think it really shows insight into the relationships with the sister wives, that Meri was so upset (jealous) that she wasn't the first to get into her house.

It was very interesting to hear the builder's opinion on Kody and the wives. We don't often get to hear an outsider's view on the family.

Where is Robyn's oldest son? We saw the two girls getting ready to move, getting ready to go to visit the dad, but didn't see the son?
And I agree with others - why did Kody need to go with Robyn to drop off the girls? As stated - why didn't Robyn's sister go with her?


----------



## slang

I am so glad Meri got her house last, her & Mariah were miserable that it wasn't about them for once. Shows their true colours. If Mariah wants to live in a plural marriage, she better learn to at least fake happiness when it doesn't concern her.

I found it interesting that Meri still had a scowl on her face when they talked about the houses during the "couch interviews". I'm assuming those are filmed after the show is edited and she still couldn't muster up any happiness for her sisters when those were filmed months after the fact


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I am so glad Meri got her house last, her & Mariah were miserable that it wasn't about them for once. Shows their true colours. If Mariah wants to live in a plural marriage, she better learn to at least fake happiness when it doesn't concern her.
> 
> I found it interesting that Meri still had a scowl on her face when they talked about the houses during the "couch interviews". I'm assuming those are filmed after the show is edited and she still couldn't muster up any happiness for her sisters when those were filmed months after the fact


 
That scowl seems to be becoming Meri's look these days. We haven't seen anything else, and she seems to be passing it onto Mariah.

The new houses look so huge. OK if you've got 6 kids, but so big for just one person. I'm sure Meri must be just rattling around in that huge house alone, waiting for her night with Kody.

It seems like Kody doesn't have much patience with Meri anymore. With each new episode, he seems irritated with her and all her problems. He's got Robyn now, who hangs on his every word. 

I really dislike how in the couch sessions, Robyn always seems to want to explain how the family works. The other wives must find this irritating - I do.


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> I don't think Robin was high and mighty about that at all.
> 
> I think there probably are blessings that monogamous women would not know (as well as significant drawbacks). Look at the family they visited - the one where two wives are sisters (twins maybe - can't recall) - which really looks like a well functioning family. The way that family spoke of their lives and what we could see was 180 degrees from what we see with the Browns.
> 
> That family probably went into this for the "right" reasons and probably do have a lot of blessings from their choices. *I really cannot tell you why any of the female Browns went int this*.



Childcare? 



rockhollow said:


> I really dislike how in the couch sessions, Robyn always seems to want to explain how the family works. The other wives must find this irritating - I do.



Yes!  And Robyn always cuts off people's sentences on the couch.  I think she's still insecure and eager to fit in with the family and overcompensates by talking too much.


----------



## slang

Janelle getting a bed bothers me for some reason.

For Meri's 20th anniversary she got a trip to Mexico & poor Janelle gets a bed for her 20th! Plus that is her Xmas gift & birthday gift.

Heck, even baby Soloman got a brand new bed when he was born & Janelle has to put in 20 yrs to get one!


----------



## TC1

When I first started watching this show, Meri was my favourite...she seemed so fun, relaxed. Maybe a bit crazy organized...but the children all seemed to be around her, or wanting to be with her and she was having some of the other kids sleep over at her place, etc. Now, she seems SO miserable and so does Mariah, it's even difficult to watch how selfish and entitled they seem since this "new homes" storyline.


----------



## babypie

Janelle has always gotten the rawest deal.  Yet, she has always made the most money to pay for the other wive's things.  Christine doesn't fare well either.  Seems Meri and especially Robyn get the most treats.

Robyn got a big wedding and a 2 week honeymoon in California.  Janelle did not have a wedding or a honeymoon.  Meri had a big wedding also.

For Meri's 20th anniversary (season 1), he took her to Mexico.  For Janelle's 20th anniversary  this past episode, she got a bed.

When Robyn had Soloman she had a brand new furnished nursery.  In season 1 we see Christine and the wives moving a run down cot into her bedroom.

There was also a "date night" episode in season 2 or 3 where Robyn got a romantic dinner, Christine got a helicopter ride and paintball, Meri got a ski trip...and Janelle got a walk.  A walk!


----------



## rockhollow

I think that Janelle is so quiet and self sufficient that she often just gets left out. I bet she always wants her kids to have what they need and there is nothing left for her.
And I bet she doesn't demand much attention from Kody.

I also remember that sad date night when they went for a walk.


----------



## PJ86

slang said:


> Janelle getting a bed bothers me for some reason.
> 
> For Meri's 20th anniversary she got a trip to Mexico & poor Janelle gets a bed for her 20th! Plus that is her Xmas gift & birthday gift.
> 
> Heck, even baby Soloman got a brand new bed when he was born & Janelle has to put in 20 yrs to get one!



Oh I forgot about Meri's trip.  I was just excited Janelle got a real bed.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Janelle has always gotten the rawest deal.  Yet, she has always made the most money to pay for the other wive's things.  Christine doesn't fare well either.  Seems Meri and especially Robyn get the most treats.
> 
> Robyn got a big wedding and a 2 week honeymoon in California.  Janelle did not have a wedding or a honeymoon.  Meri had a big wedding also.
> 
> For Meri's 20th anniversary (season 1), he took her to Mexico.  For Janelle's 20th anniversary  this past episode, she got a bed.
> 
> When Robyn had Soloman she had a brand new furnished nursery.  In season 1 we see Christine and the wives moving a run down cot into her bedroom.
> 
> There was also a "date night" episode in season 2 or 3 where Robyn got a romantic dinner, Christine got a helicopter ride and paintball, Meri got a ski trip...and Janelle got a walk.  A walk!



Oh wow, when you add it up.. it is so biased.  I can't believe Janelle stays around.


----------



## pixiejenna

I missed the eppy. I know it sounds mean but I'm glad that Meri didn't get her house first. I feel bad for Christine that her 20th wedding anniversary gift was a freaking bed.


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> Janelle has always gotten the rawest deal.  Yet, she has always made the most money to pay for the other wive's things.  Christine doesn't fare well either.  Seems Meri and especially Robyn get the most treats.
> 
> Robyn got a big wedding and a 2 week honeymoon in California.  Janelle did not have a wedding or a honeymoon.  Meri had a big wedding also.
> 
> For Meri's 20th anniversary (season 1), he took her to Mexico.  For Janelle's 20th anniversary  this past episode, she got a bed.
> 
> When Robyn had Soloman she had a brand new furnished nursery.  In season 1 we see Christine and the wives moving a run down cot into her bedroom.
> 
> There was also a "date night" episode in season 2 or 3 where Robyn got a romantic dinner, Christine got a helicopter ride and paintball, Meri got a ski trip...and Janelle got a walk.  A walk!



I thought Robin's honeymoon was only one week?

I think Janelle is so practical she would have preferred a bed over a trip anyways.


----------



## PJ86

arnott said:


> I thought Robin's honeymoon was only one week?
> 
> I think Janelle is so practical she would have preferred a bed over a trip anyways.



Of course she would, but I think the she should have already had a decent bed.   

Kody is going to get away with anything he can, maybe that is why Meri is so demanding. If you don't demand, you don't get.


----------



## babypie

arnott said:


> I thought Robin's honeymoon was only one week?
> 
> I think Janelle is so practical she would have preferred a bed over a trip anyways.



Maybe.  It's still more than Janelle got.  You're probably right thought - Janelle likely shudders at the thought of so much alone time with Kody.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Maybe.  It's still more than Janelle got.  You're probably right thought - *Janelle likely shudders at the thought of so much alone time with Kody*.



Well I know I would if I was in her shoes.  Maybe he was just a babymaker for her.

Janelle and Christine would actually make a great couple.  They balance each other.


----------



## rockhollow

PJ86 said:


> Well I know I would if I was in her shoes.  Maybe he was just a babymaker for her.
> 
> Janelle and Christine would actually make a great couple.  They balance each other.



I'm just not sure what to think about Christine - she just blows hot and then cold. I'd like to believe that she's a smart cookie and knows what's up with Kody, but then she says the darnest things. Like last week, when she says that she was being a bad wife and needed to change her ways. 
And I thought she'd make a go at real estate and gain some independence, then she says real estate is not for her and she wants to go all in with the jewelry.


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> Maybe.  It's still more than Janelle got.  You're probably right thought - *Janelle likely shudders at the thought of so much alone time with Kody.*


----------



## HarliRexx

rockhollow said:


> I'm just not sure what to think about Christine - she just blows hot and then cold. I'd like to believe that she's a smart cookie and knows what's up with Kody, but then she says the darnest things. *Like last week, when she says that she was being a bad wife and needed to change her ways.
> And I thought she'd make a go at real estate and gain some independence, then she says real estate is not for her and she wants to go all in with the jewelry.*



Remember when she was studying for her realtors exam and was upset because she felt she had little help from her SW's at that time? I thought maybe she recognized she was doing the same thing to Robyn and thought you know, if I want support from them with things that are important to me then I need to be there for them when they're in need. Just my thoughts on the bad wife comments and change of heart with the jewelry biz.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> I'm just not sure what to think about Christine - she just blows hot and then cold. I'd like to believe that she's a smart cookie and knows what's up with Kody, but then she says the darnest things. Like last week, when she says that she was being a bad wife and needed to change her ways.
> And I thought she'd make a go at real estate and gain some independence, then she says real estate is not for her and she wants to go all in with the jewelry.



Christine is very wishy washy. She wants the money that being a real estate agent could bring but she doesn't want to do the work to make it happen. I think she chose to support Robyn's dream of the jewelry online business because at the end of the day it's easier/less work. She's always wanted to be the housewife, she's made no qualms about hiding it. Doing the online business allows her to stay at home more than the real estate ever will. It kind of reminds me of when a teen goes off to college with a major in mind and then change it after their first year at school. Christine has always seemed a bit childish IMO she got away with it because she was Kody's fav until Robyn came along. Probably another motive for her to try to get along with Robyn, to get back in Kody's good graces. 



arnott said:


> I thought Robin's honeymoon was only one week?
> 
> I think Janelle is so practical she would have preferred a bed over a trip anyways.



I wonder if them being on the show is why Robin got a honeymoon, cause TLC paid for it. Just like her lavish wedding compared to Janelle or Christine's hers was a part of the show, even though they didn't film the actual ceremony.  They did a big before & after the wedding production along with pictures of the whole family and separate families. The more I think about it I almost feel like she joined them because she saw it as a easy out to her finical problems, she joined the gravy boat after the tracks were already laid by the Browns.


----------



## babypie

I think Christine is the most indoctrinated of the bunch and IMO is the most suppressed.  I don't think she is has the ability to express her true feelings.  Her maiden name is Allred, her grandfather was Rulon Allred who was the leader of the AUB.  The Allred Group were basically a rival sect of Warren Jeff's community.  This explains to me a lot about how Christine always wanted to be a third wife and how she struggles to express any unhappiness.  She was trained to 'keep sweet'.

Was it mentioned on here that Robyn's ex-husband and father of her three kids is Christine's cousin?  David Preston Jessop.  Anyone even vaguely familiar with polygamist communities knows the name Jessop :ninja:

To me it isn't surprising that Christine and Robyn are in this lifestyle.  But Janelle converted to FLDS when she was in her twenties (after being married to Meri's brother)... that I don't get at all.

Come to think of it, I wonder how many other secret family links there are.  So far...
Janelle's mother is married to Kody's father as a second wife.
Janelle was married to Meri's brother.
Robyn was married to Christine's cousin.


----------



## PJ86

I don't understand how they are all not related.  With so few sperm providers, and so many women... it can't be good.

Have you ever read about the young guys thrown out of the community so the older men don't have competition?


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I think Christine is the most indoctrinated of the bunch and IMO is the most suppressed.  I don't think she is has the ability to express her true feelings.  Her maiden name is Allred, her grandfather was Rulon Allred who was the leader of the AUB.  The Allred Group were basically a rival sect of Warren Jeff's community.  This explains to me a lot about how Christine always wanted to be a third wife and how she struggles to express any unhappiness.  She was trained to 'keep sweet'.
> 
> Was it mentioned on here that Robyn's ex-husband and father of her three kids is Christine's cousin?  David Preston Jessop.  Anyone even vaguely familiar with polygamist communities knows the name Jessop :ninja:
> 
> To me it isn't surprising that Christine and Robyn are in this lifestyle.  But Janelle converted to FLDS when she was in her twenties (after being married to Meri's brother)... that I don't get at all.
> 
> Come to think of it, I wonder how many other secret family links there are.  So far...
> Janelle's mother is married to Kody's father as a second wife.
> Janelle was married to Meri's brother.
> Robyn was married to Christine's cousin.


 
what interesting info about Christine - helps to understand her reactions to certain situations and her struggles to be a sister wife. 

And wasn't Meri raised in a multiple family too?
That only leaves Kody and Janelle not raised this way.


----------



## babypie

Mariah left for college today.  I don't see Kody in the car.  He can drive Robyn's kids to their farther's house in MT, but can't make the trip to Salt Lake when his own daughter leaves?


----------



## bnjj

Now Meri can rattle around her big house all alone.  She will have her wet bar to keep her company.


----------



## slang

Honestly I'm surprised he didn't go to take Mariah to school, she seems like one if his favourites.. We hear about her almost every episode, yet we never hear about most of the other kids. I don't even know the names of most of Christine & Janelle's kids, those names barely come out of his mouth


----------



## Nishi621

PJ86 said:


> I don't understand how they are all not related.  With so few sperm providers, and so many women... it can't be good.
> 
> Have you ever read about the young guys thrown out of the community so the older men don't have competition?




If you watched Big Love, that was spoken about on that show. The main character, Bill, who lived a polygamist lifestyle such as the Browns do (he had 3 wives, lived a "normal" life, his wives weren't abused, mistreated, or underage, they had 3 houses next to each other with adjoining backyards, etc), had been raised in a polygamist community and had been thrown out as a young man just for this reason.


----------



## pixiejenna

babypie said:


> I think Christine is the most indoctrinated of the bunch and IMO is the most suppressed.  I don't think she is has the ability to express her true feelings.  Her maiden name is Allred, her grandfather was Rulon Allred who was the leader of the AUB.  The Allred Group were basically a rival sect of Warren Jeff's community.  This explains to me a lot about how Christine always wanted to be a third wife and how she struggles to express any unhappiness.  She was trained to 'keep sweet'.
> 
> Was it mentioned on here that Robyn's ex-husband and father of her three kids is Christine's cousin?  David Preston Jessop.  Anyone even vaguely familiar with polygamist communities knows the name Jessop :ninja:
> 
> To me it isn't surprising that Christine and Robyn are in this lifestyle.  But Janelle converted to FLDS when she was in her twenties (after being married to Meri's brother)... that I don't get at all.
> 
> Come to think of it, I wonder how many other secret family links there are.  So far...
> Janelle's mother is married to Kody's father as a second wife.
> Janelle was married to Meri's brother.
> Robyn was married to Christine's cousin.



Interesting I didn't know that about Christine. She obviously grew up in  a polygamous family, but I didn't know that her grandfather was basically  the leader of a break away fundamentalist group. She really is the most  brainwashed, it always struck me as odd the way she said she always  wanted to be the 3rd wife. Janelle is the odd card I never understood why she chose this. She wasn't raised in this lifestyle and yet she willingly joined it. And her mom also jumped on board when she came out to visit her because she didn't approve of it. I feel like they were some how bamboozled into it. The more you learn about their family tree the grosser it gets, they are all TOO closely related.



babypie said:


> Mariah left for college today.  I don't see Kody in the car.  He can drive Robyn's kids to their farther's house in MT, but can't make the trip to Salt Lake when his own daughter leaves?



Of course he has time to drive Robyn's kids to see their real dad, she's his favorite. Meri is of no use too him she's baron, Robyn is the key to him having more kids. He told Meri that he's planing on having more kids. God only knows why he cant take care of the ones he has now. I also think he did it to "show up" their dad, like look how much I'm doing for your kids. He wants to make his presence known to their real dad.



slang said:


> Honestly I'm surprised he didn't go to take Mariah to school, she seems like one if his favourites.. We hear about her almost every episode, yet we never hear about most of the other kids. I don't even know the names of most of Christine & Janelle's kids, those names barely come out of his mouth



I think the only reason why he even likes Mariah is because she not only wants to live the polygamous lifestyle she's very open about it. She's the only girl out of all kids who wants to do it. Heck none of the guys are even saying that they want to live this lifestyle. Although I get the feeling like a few of the guys want to but are aware enough that this lifestyle is frowned upon so they say they "aren't sure yet" or "not thinking about it" so they aren't hated on. I think they are trying to take the political route to make things easier on them. All of the other kids are very adamant that they do not want to live like this, because they've had to live threw hardships Mariah hasn't had to as the only child. I think a part of her desire of wanting this lifestyle is to make her parents happy.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> what interesting info about Christine - helps to understand her reactions to certain situations and her struggles to be a sister wife.
> 
> And wasn't Meri raised in a multiple family too?
> That only leaves Kody and Janelle not raised this way.



Yes, Meri's dad had five wifes.  She was the one who got Kody interested in polygamy.  AND...I just did some googling and two of Meri's father's wives are cousins with Robyn's first husband, David Preston Jessop 

*Updated:
*Janelle's mother is married to Kody's father as a second wife.
Janelle's first husband was Meri's brother.
Robyn's first husband is Christine's cousin.
Two of Meri's dad's wives are first cousins with Robyn's first husband.


----------



## bnjj

It's not surprising that a lot of branches would lead back to the Jessops. Inbreeding is rampant in FLDS sects (not that the above connections are inbreeding). When you have a handful of men fathering 20 - 30 kids, who inturn have multiple kids themselves, of course the family tree branches intersect all over the place.

Fumarase Deficiency, causing a severe form of mental retardation, is rampant in FLDS sects for this exact reason.

There is no way for any of us to know why Kody was not in the car with Mariah on her way to college.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Mariah left for college today.  I don't see Kody in the car.  He can drive Robyn's kids to their farther's house in MT, but can't make the trip to Salt Lake when his own daughter leaves?



Who's the guy in the back seat?


----------



## rockhollow

Those are a lot of family connections, but makes sense when you say how small the gene pool is.
I had to rd the list a few times for all the connections to sink in.

I so agree about Robyn being the favorite, with her child bearing abilities being a major advantage. I've always seen Kody continuing to find younger wives to continue with having more kids. He could easily have 30 kids, so he's got a ways to go.


----------



## PJ86

New episode tonight.  "Christmas Suprise"

The suprise is Mariah still can't get over not moving in and is sulking (by min 6).

Call me terrible, but I laugh at the way the older sister keep pushing her buttons.  You can tell she really didn't grow up with siblings no matter what they say that they are one family.
I grew up with siblings, and if they push, you have to ignore.... never let them see you sweat.  Aww, the joys of being a sibling.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Who's the guy in the back seat?



Maybe they are filming and it's a member of the production crew?



PJ86 said:


> New episode tonight.  "Christmas Suprise"
> 
> The suprise is Mariah still can't get over not moving in and is sulking (by min 6).
> 
> Call me terrible, but I laugh at the way the older sister keep pushing her buttons.  You can tell she really didn't grow up with siblings no matter what they say that they are one family.
> I grew up with siblings, and if they push, you have to ignore.... never let them see you sweat.  Aww, the joys of being a sibling.



I haven't watched the new episode yet but this reminds me of early, season 1 or 2, when the siblings tricked Mariah into thinking one of the boys was drunk.  She went ballistic.  I think she's the affectionate butt of their jokes, perhaps as she seems to be the most traditional/conservative.


----------



## pixiejenna

Mariah's sisters were enjoying pushing her buttons. I get the feeling that she's often the butt of their pranks probably because she's dumb/naive enough to fall for them. Postponing Christmas so Mari & Mariah could be moved in for Christmas is very selfish IMO. In reality it was probably staged that way for the show.  Their backyard totally looks like a polyg compound.


----------



## PJ86

PixieJenna, I was following twitter during the show.  One of them stated that Christmas was postponed b/c Robyn's kids were out of town for Christmas.  Since I can't remember who said it, so not sure if true.  Surely, they wouldn't cancel b/c of Mariah's temper tantrum?

Meri tweeted that Mariah had other issues going on in December.  

Robyn tweeted Mariah sat in the car (the scene where she was sitting in the middle of the circle with the car facing their house) for a really long time.


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't blame Robin and Meri for buying the caramels at all. 

I think that the wives who wanted to participate could and the ones that don't shouldn't have to. 

(It would have been funny if they were like, "Well, Kody, if you want caramels like your mom makes at Christmas, why don't you try making them?")


----------



## babypie

Mariah has no chance at happiness in a polygamist marriage. She's too used to getting her own way.  As someone here stated, she will need to learn to fake being happy...Christine can teach her.

Meri's revelation about how alike her and Mariah were and Kody with the vacant panicky look he always has around Meri...

Wtf is with these continuous mission statement meetings?! Christine missed her calling as a kindergarten teacher. The look on Logan and Janelle's face said it all. 

The preview with Robyn giving a speech to the family about losing her virginity or her marriage or whatever that was...omg...please tell me her kids were not present.

Robyn's son Dayton has been mysteriously missing the past few episodes. Did she send him to stay with the "abusive" dad?

Also, did anyone notice a woman in a few scenes? She was sitting at the tree opening presents with them and again in the kitchen. It wasn't Robyn's sister.


----------



## babypie

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't blame Robin and Meri for buying the caramels at all.
> 
> I think that the wives who wanted to participate could and the ones that don't shouldn't have to.
> 
> (It would have been funny if they were like, "Well, Kody, if you want caramels like your mom makes at Christmas, why don't you try making them?")


 I would've made him some laced with laxatives


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Mariah has no chance at happiness in a polygamist marriage. She's too used to getting her own way.  As someone here stated, she will need to learn to fake being happy...Christine can teach her.
> 
> Meri's revelation about how alike her and Mariah were and Kody with the vacant panicky look he always has around Meri...
> 
> Wtf is with these continuous mission statement meetings?! Christine missed her calling as a kindergarten teacher. The look on Logan and Janelle's face said it all.
> 
> The preview with Robyn giving a speech to the family about losing her virginity or her marriage or whatever that was...omg...please tell me her kids were not present.
> 
> Robyn's son Dayton has been mysteriously missing the past few episodes. Did she send him to stay with the "abusive" dad?
> 
> Also, did anyone notice a woman in a few scenes? She was sitting at the tree opening presents with them and again in the kitchen. It wasn't Robyn's sister.


 
all good points!
Mariah sitting in the car,  watching the house was too much. That girl has some issues.
I think she's a carbon copy of her mother with lots of hang-ups. I think that girl is going to have lots of  problems  in a single or poly marriage.
And as stated, she also seems to have problems fitting in with the siblings - she's got Meri's complex - being the first must make her feel above all the rest of the family.

Now that mission statement - for goodness sakes Christine - just write something and the family will all agree. Why does it have to be these endless discussions that no one seems to want to attend and all those posters.
Having a mission statement is not going to help this dysfunctional family.

It was kind of weird that the family postponed Christmas, especially if it was because Meri wasn't in her new house. They had it in Christine's house anyways. Thankfully we didn't have to see too much of Kody lecturing the family. I'm sure the family has to hear lots of Kody's lectures - poor them!

I missed the woman Babypie, I'll have to try and watch again to see her - and if it was Robyn's sister, I  wonder if she's the next wife.

Really not looking forward to Robyn's speech next week -  I can't stand the way she talks. And really is the family interested in her past indiscretions?


----------



## babypie

They were asked on twitter and said that they waited until Jan 2nd to do "Christmas" because Robyn's kids were not back from their father's until then.  While I think it's wonderful that Robyn's kids are included as equal members of the family, I don't agree with putting off Christmas for the rest of the 14 kids.  Robyn's kids obviously would've had celebrations at their father's house, so they got two, while Kody's bio kids had to postpone for the three others...well, two because Robyn's son hasn't been seen all season.  

I thought they were so anxious to get into the houses by Dec 24th _specifically _so that they can have Christmas there?! 

Mariah sitting in the car staring at the house was actually creepy.  She may have something psychologically wrong with her.  And Meri was hugging her through the car window and indulging her...she has coddled this child into a blubbering mess!  I can't believe Kody told Mariah to "be sweet".  Urgh.  That is polygamy vocabulary.  Although he did have the best line of the episode when Meri said Mariah had mood swings and he said "sounds like you, Meri".  :lolots:

As much as Mariah bugs me, I keep reminding myself that she is still just a kid.  I was a little B at that age, too (although not in the spoiled brat way).  Did anyone notice how Kody asked Christine's daughter Aspyn a question during the mission statement meeting and she mumbled "i don't know..."  Aspyn and Mariah are night and day.  Aspyn seems very suppressed like her mother.

Kody gives Mariah so much attention compared to the other kids.  Remember a couple of episodes ago when Janelle's boys were fighting and she asked for Kody's help and he said 'What do you want me to do?".  How about talking to some of your other kids for a change?  

Also, this was filmed 8 months ago but Robyn's name is still Sullivan-Brown on twitter, facebook etc.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Now that mission statement - for goodness sakes Christine - just write something and the family will all agree. Why does it have to be these endless discussions that no one seems to want to attend and all those posters.



So she can feel important?  Meri has all the emotional attention, Janelle has all the brains, Robyn is the new toy...I think Christine feels lost.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just figured they postponed Christmas for the sake of the show so this way they could technically say that Mari & Mariah got their house on "Christmas". I also feel a tad mixed that they did that, it's nice to make Robyns kids feel included however why should everyone else have to wait so her kids get two Christmases. I wonder if the other kids felt resentful about it.

*Babypie *ITA about Mariah is not going to be happy as a sisterwife or a single wife. Something tells me she will not learn to fake it so she will make everyone else around her miserable too. 

I think a part of Mariah's problem is she is just like her mom, and Meri feeds into the drama. I get you want to help your kid but at some point you have to give them their space and not be in their face 24/7.

I was very impressed that Mariah has a job! Then my next thought was WTF Meri your teenage daughter who's in high school has a freaking job, why don't you?!? The website IMO doesn't count as a job because other than the jewelry expo they went too and two meetings about the website I haven't seen her do ANY work.

The whole caramel "contest" was a lame way for Kody to try to make Christmas all about him. I mean he has like what 20 kids yea lets not focus on any attention on them on their postponed Christmas, instead lets make their moms work hard to make daddy some caramel. *rolls eyes* Also his comment about making sure they are "worthy" to be his wives via the caramel contest made me wanna gag. I don't blame Meri or Robyn for not wanting to make him caramel but they should have been honest about it and just said so and not go threw the charade. Instead they try to jusify it because Janelle cheated by having her mom help her and Christine cheated by making more than one batch of it. 

I think the mission statement meeting is just  a way to tortoure the kids, honesty I checked out when they had the talk because it ws BORING. Babypie IA I think Christine just dose these meetings to be the center of attention. Hey if it's so important for you to have a mission statement for your family maybe you should have figured one out 17-18 years ago when you married him.

I missed the mystery woman at present time, so many kids I didn't catch her lol. 

Robyn's speech sounds like a fear mongering speech to "scare the kids straight". *gags* I don't know what it is but the more I see/hear her the more she annoys me.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I just assumed each mom had xmas on xmas morning with their own children.  for the family xmas they said "each kid gets 3 presents"  that means they got presents from the 3 other families. So i'm sure each kid got a present from their own mom and possibly kody on xmas.

or i'm just going to think that and make myself feel better!

if the mystery woman was older it could have been meri or janelle's mom.


----------



## babypie

I actually felt sorry for Christine. She's such a people-pleaser/doormat that she did the caramels three times!  While having six kids including a toddler and doing the majority of the cooking. She's a nice lady but she needs to grow a backbone.

BTW if anyone is interested, the top four videos here are house tours of each wife: http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/sister-wives/videos/sister-wives-exclusives.htm

I love Christine's and Robyn's black kitchen cabinets.  Meri has endless living rooms and guest rooms...  I like that Christine doesn't have a TV in her living room.  I'm not a big TV person either and we never have the tv on during dinner.  Meri's living room furniture looks like it's never been sat on.


----------



## TC1

babypie said:


> Meri's living room furniture looks like it's never been sat on.


 
She isn't sitting in the living room. She's standing staring at the wet bar


----------



## babypie

Right!    She was kind of funny calling it "the infamous wet bar" in the video.  

Do we really believe she has all those rooms and a loft with couch and TV, yet Kody brings his friends into Meri's _bedroom _to watch TV?


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Mariah has no chance at happiness in a polygamist marriage. She's too used to getting her own way.  As someone here stated, she will need to learn to fake being happy...Christine can teach her.
> 
> Meri's revelation about how alike her and Mariah were and Kody with the vacant panicky look he always has around Meri...
> 
> Wtf is with these continuous mission statement meetings?! Christine missed her calling as a kindergarten teacher. The look on Logan and Janelle's face said it all.
> 
> The preview with Robyn giving a speech to the family about losing her virginity or her marriage or whatever that was...omg...please tell me her kids were not present.
> 
> Robyn's son Dayton has been mysteriously missing the past few episodes. Did she send him to stay with the "abusive" dad?
> 
> Also, did anyone notice a woman in a few scenes? She was sitting at the tree opening presents with them and again in the kitchen. It wasn't Robyn's sister.



Kody does always have a vacant panicky look around Meri.  

The mission statement meetings crack me up.  Once they wanted to split it into categories, I knew she lost them.  Just copy the other family's mission stmt.  Meeting adjorned.

Is Dayton the older child?

Mariah was creepy, but I think she was waiting for everyone to come out and baby her.  Just Meri showed it appeared.

It doesn't make since to wait for Robyn's kids.  They got to celebrate Christmas with the *abusive* father. I felt sorry for the little ones missing out on Santa.  

The caramel meeting.  How all the sisters' wanted to just give it ago sans Robyn was sickening. No they didn't want to do it.  I don't believe it at all.  Desperate for some Kody attention.


----------



## PJ86

caitlin1214 said:


> (It would have been funny if they were like, "Well, Kody, if you want caramels like your mom makes at Christmas, why don't you try making them?")



Kody has the perfect set up .. he knew they would compete to please him.  Nausiates me.
Except for Robyn, but she knows she is No. 1 and can say whatever she wants.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I would've made him some laced with laxatives



That would have been the only way to get me to bake the caramels for him...


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> Really not looking forward to Robyn's speech next week -  I can't stand the way she talks. And really is the family interested in her past indiscretions?



I can't wait....  It's going to be a freakfest!


----------



## babypie

I'm perversely looking forward to it too.


----------



## mrskolar09

I recorded the latest ep. and watched it later, so my dvr cut off part of next week's preview. I missed the part with Robyn's speech, but y'all have got me dying to see it. Sounds like a real trainwreck, I can't wait!


----------



## rockhollow

PJ86 said:


> Kody has the perfect set up .. he knew they would compete to please him.  Nausiates me.
> Except for Robyn, but she knows she is No. 1 and can say whatever she wants.



Yes, Robyn flaunts her choice position as favorite wife.

And I agree Babypie, Christine seems lost, I'm also feeling sorry for her. I bet her child bearing years with Kody were very similar to Robyn's spot right now. The other wives still have their spots in the pecking order with Kody, but Christine is in a new role.
And then the kids are growing  up too, changing another of her roles.

I was just plain discusted with the whole Carmel escapade. Another example of King Kody lording over his wives. How totally cruel of him to make them compete against each other to make 'carmels as good as his mom'.
I bet Janelle's mom knows how and could have just made him some.

And it was Robyn's idea to cheat, I bet Meri would have never done that on her own, she knew she was protected by Robyn.

I'm sadly off to watch the house tours, thanks for the link. I hooked on this crazy dysfunctional family.


----------



## babypie

mrskolar09 said:


> I recorded the latest ep. and watched it later, so my dvr cut off part of next week's preview. I missed the part with Robyn's speech, but y'all have got me dying to see it. Sounds like a real trainwreck, I can't wait!



I remember from the preview she said "purity" and "he begged for it" :giggles:


----------



## PJ86

Rockhollow, bet you are right.  Meri would have never not made carmels if Robyn go along.

The house tours are interesting.  I couldn't tell by the show, but the yards are huge.  I wonder why they don't connect the backyards like Big Love?  

I still don't understand why the hell Meri got the bar.  They all have a lot of counter space in the kitchen if they wanted to do a buffet style dinner.

Lots and lots of windows (and balconies) for nosey wives. 

I wonder how Mariah will cope away at school.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I remember from the preview she said "purity" and "he begged for it" :giggles:



Sunday can't come fast enough.


----------



## rockhollow

PJ86 said:


> Rockhollow, bet you are right.  Meri would have never not made carmels if Robyn go along.
> 
> The house tours are interesting.  I couldn't tell by the show, but the yards are huge.  I wonder why they don't connect the backyards like Big Love?
> 
> I still don't understand why the hell Meri got the bar.  They all have a lot of counter space in the kitchen if they wanted to do a buffet style dinner.
> 
> Lots and lots of windows (and balconies) for nosey wives.
> 
> I wonder how Mariah will cope away at school.



Yes, I also wonder about Mariah and being away. She had Meri's undivided attention her while life.
But then I was also surprised to see Mariah with a job, she must have to help pay for college, but good for her.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Sunday can't come fast enough.



I know!  Oh, Robyn!  She tries so hard. As much as I can't wait to see this mess, I really do not want her to be talking about losing her virginity or badmouthing her ex in front of ANY of the kids, let alone hers.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Rockhollow, bet you are right.  Meri would have never not made carmels if Robyn go along.
> 
> The house tours are interesting.  I couldn't tell by the show, but the yards are huge.  I wonder why they don't connect the backyards like Big Love?
> 
> I still don't understand why the hell Meri got the bar.  They all have a lot of counter space in the kitchen if they wanted to do a buffet style dinner.
> 
> *Lots and lots of windows (and balconies) for nosey wives. *
> 
> I wonder how Mariah will cope away at school.


You know Meri sits up in that sitting area in her bedroom with binoculars and keeps a tally of how many times he goes into each house!

Big Love were ONE family, that's why they shared a yard. These are four single mothers who don't care for each other, remember?


----------



## arnott

PJ86 said:


> PixieJenna, I was following twitter during the show.  One of them stated that Christmas was postponed b/c Robyn's kids were out of town for Christmas.  Since I can't remember who said it, so not sure if true.  Surely, they wouldn't cancel b/c of Mariah's temper tantrum?
> 
> *Meri tweeted that Mariah had other issues going on in December.  *
> 
> Robyn tweeted Mariah sat in the car (the scene where she was sitting in the middle of the circle with the car facing their house) for a really long time.



Good to know she didn't have a meltdown just because she didn't get into her house soon enough!


----------



## k2sealer

I think Mariah acted like many teenagers act. Not very patient, wants her own way, pouts, overly dramatic, etc. In fact, my 18 year old niece acts exactly like this. I don't think this portends great misery in her future whether she lives polygamy or monogamy. She will most likely grow out of it.


----------



## slang

k2sealer said:


> I think Mariah acted like many teenagers act. Not very patient, wants her own way, pouts, overly dramatic, etc. In fact, my 18 year old niece acts exactly like this. I don't think this portends great misery in her future whether she lives polygamy or monogamy. She will most likely grow out of it.



Her mother hasn't grown out of it


----------



## AEGIS

i don't watch this show at all but i genuinely enjoy reading this thread


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Her mother hasn't grown out of it


 
 pouts, overly dramatic - that's Meri isn't it. The daughter learned it first hand from her mom.


----------



## babypie

I think many of the daughters on that show (as in real life?) show similar behavior as their mother.  I know I am way too much like my mother for my liking 

Robyn's girls are loud and clingy, always hanging off Kody more than his biological children do.

Aspyn seems very quiet and neutral.

Mariah is emotional and dramatic.

Madison seems like the most outspoken and forward thinking of the older girls.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I think many of the daughters on that show (as in real life?) show similar behavior as their mother.*  I know I am way too much like my mother for my liking *
> 
> Robyn's girls are loud and clingy, always hanging off Kody more than his biological children do.
> 
> Aspyn seems very quiet and neutral.
> 
> Mariah is emotional and dramatic.
> 
> Madison seems like the most outspoken and forward thinking of the older girls.


 
Ain't that the truth girlfriend!!!


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Ain't that the truth girlfriend!!!



DH was crazy enough ONCE to say "you sound just like your mother..."  He hasn't made that fatal error again


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> DH was crazy enough ONCE to say "you sound just like your mother..."  He hasn't made that fatal error again


 

- yes, fatal mistake


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> DH was crazy enough ONCE to say "you sound just like your mother..."  He hasn't made that fatal error again



  I tell that to my sister "you're acting like mom". :

and then I run. :doggie:


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> You know Meri sits up in that sitting area in her bedroom with binoculars and keeps a tally of how many times he goes into each house!
> 
> Big Love were ONE family, that's why they shared a yard. These are four single mothers who don't care for each other, remember?



You mean like Niki and Barb?  

I miss Niki's nuttiness.


----------



## babypie

I'm halfway through Big Love for the second time.  Nicki is even funnier this time around.  Do you guys know Big Love was based on the Dargers?


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I'm halfway through Big Love for the second time.  Nicki is even funnier this time around.  Do you guys know Big Love was based on the Dargers?



I didn't know that.

Since it is an hour show, they should do the two families.

Maybe I should watch it again.  I can just hear the way Niki would say "Bill" when she was so frustrated.

I read gossip somewhere that Tom Hanks (he produced the show) and the 3rd one (can't remember the name for the life of me) had a long term affair during and after the show.


----------



## PJ86

ILuvShopping said:


> more housing info:  got this off another message board
> 
> The deed for Meri and Kody's house has been filed. For what it is worth, here is the break down:
> 
> Meri & Kody: $447,017
> Robyn: $445,039
> Janelle: $443,700
> Christine: $443,315
> -------------------------
> TOTAL: $1,779,071



Just found this from January 2013.

Wow.  I can't believe that they got the loans.  I thought they would be cheaper houses.


----------



## rockhollow

PJ86 said:


> Just found this from January 2013.
> 
> Wow.  I can't believe that they got the loans.  I thought they would be cheaper houses.


 

I agree - wow - that's some big mortgages to pay. I just don't know how many more seasons TLC will do, I can't see that many more, we've almost seen all there is to see in this plural marriage - I guess if Kody gets some more wives there might be more storylines.


----------



## babypie

I doubt they would've mortgaged the full amount and I'm sure they had a sizable down payment. TLC would pay them per episode like most reality stars.  I think their financial woes are mostly smoke and mirrors for drama.  Just like they pretended up until five seconds before moving in that there was a chance they still wouldn't get the houses...they picked out the materials, design and colors of each house.  The builders wouldn't do that unless a buyer is approved.  They wouldn't move one inch of dirt on the lot unless they were good to go.  

The prices of the houses are on par for that size lot in the LV area.  It's not as cheap as it used to be there.  

I read somewhere that the Dargers were trying to get a reality show too but TLC wouldn't touch them because they already have a polygamist family show...I wonder if they approached other networks.  I would like to see their dynamics, especially since they all live in one regular sized house.  When they were on Sister Wives the difference between that man and Kody was huge.  He wouldn't tolerate one moment of Mero


----------



## babypie

They probably have another season or two left, if that.  I'd love to see a "where are they now" special five years from the show's end and see who is still in that house and who is peddling cheap jewelry from their trailer on a compound in Utah   Janelle would be the only one I think would be financially stable.


----------



## PJ86

I really don't know a lot about bankruptcy, but I thought when you file you have no money left, all the money was distributed out to the creditors?  Didn't they all file for it?
So I figured they started from scratch right before the show started?

Babypie, after you stated they had money, I tried to add it up and I do believe you are right, but I just  wonder how they made it.  They sure aren't spending it on fashion. 

I hope they do a 5 year follow-up, and wouldn't that be good for Big Love too?

I think they should do a cross show with the Dargers.  Would love to see the contrast every week.


----------



## PJ86

I only saw a bit with the Dargers and was googling to see where I could re-watch.

Are we sure this isn't a group sex *thing*. The pic I looked at looks like they are all realllyyyy into each other.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I know!  Oh, Robyn!  She tries so hard. As much as I can't wait to see this mess, I really do not want her to be talking about losing her virginity or badmouthing her ex in front of ANY of the kids, let alone hers.



You know Christine encouraged her to do it...:devil:


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> I really don't know a lot about bankruptcy, but I thought when you file you have no money left, all the money was distributed out to the creditors?  Didn't they all file for it?
> So I figured they started from scratch right before the show started?
> 
> Babypie, after you stated they had money, I tried to add it up and I do believe you are right, but I just  wonder how they made it.  They sure aren't spending it on fashion.
> 
> I hope they do a 5 year follow-up, and wouldn't that be good for Big Love too?
> 
> I think they should do a cross show with the Dargers.  Would love to see the contrast every week.



Christine filed for bankruptcy in 2010.
http://www.scribd.com/doc/57590942/...ster-Wives-Star-Christine-Allred-Brown-3-2010

(Kody and Meri filed jointly in 2005.
Janelle did in 1997.)

I'm not sure how long it takes for a bankruptcy to no longer affect credit?  Surely more than two years?  So it makes me wonder how on earth did Christine get approved for financing in 2012?  Unless she had a REALLY big down payment.  Or paid for all or most of it with her TLC paycheck.  Or maybe the house and mortgage aren't even in her name.  These are all reasons why I think they are full of you know what when they whine about struggling to put food on the table.




PJ86 said:


> I only saw a bit with the Dargers and was googling to see where I could re-watch.
> 
> Are we sure this isn't a group sex *thing*. The pic I looked at looks like they are all realllyyyy into each other.



I really hope not because two of the Darger wives are TWIN SISTERS.  The other wife is their FIRST COUSIN.  Yes.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I really hope not because two of the Darger wives are TWIN SISTERS.  The other wife is their FIRST COUSIN.  Yes.



Nooooooo.  I am speechless and have some googling to do.  I thought they were all pretty women, but nooooooo.

Thanks for the details on the bankruptcy.  So the only curious one really is Christine since it was 2010 and she doesn't really work.  She has so many kids how could she save up.  I wonder if the show rented the houses in Las Vegas?   It would have to be a really big down payment, right?  A reality job is no guarantee.  It's season to season and if you get picked up.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Christine filed for bankruptcy in 2010.
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/57590942/...ster-Wives-Star-Christine-Allred-Brown-3-2010
> 
> (Kody and Meri filed jointly in 2005.
> Janelle did in 1997.)
> 
> I'm not sure how long it takes for a bankruptcy to no longer affect credit?  Surely more than two years?  So it makes me wonder how on earth did Christine get approved for financing in 2012?  Unless she had a REALLY big down payment.  Or paid for all or most of it with her TLC paycheck.  Or maybe the house and mortgage aren't even in her name.  These are all reasons why I think they are full of you know what when they whine about struggling to put food on the table.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I don't know much about it. I thought there was a much longer period before you had credit again. Or not in her name? Lots of good points. Did TLC pay really well? Hmmmmm?
> 
> I really hope not because two of the Darger wives are TWIN SISTERS.  The other wife is their FIRST COUSIN.  Yes.





PJ86 said:


> Nooooooo.  I am speechless and have some googling to do.  I thought they were all pretty women, but nooooooo.
> 
> Thanks for the details on the bankruptcy.  So the only curious one really is Christine since it was 2010 and she doesn't really work.  She has so many kids how could she save up.  I wonder if the show rented the houses in Las Vegas?   It would have to be a really big down payment, right?  A reality job is no guarantee.  It's season to season and if you get picked up.



Is the Darger family from 'big Love'? I didn't see the show. I'd better go and see if I can find it somewhere online.


----------



## PJ86

Done googling, Darger dad creeps me out too.

Their website says it is in the name of religion, I just don't get the math.  What do you do with the extra males (besides dropping them off in our world)?


----------



## PJ86

So I am not able to let this go....

A child of one of the twins is a 1st cousin + a sibling of a child of the other twin?
and then opposite with the cousin?

My head hurts


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> Is the Darger family from 'big Love'? I didn't see the show. I'd better go and see if I can find it somewhere online.



I think what babypie said Big Love is based on the Dargers.

It is good, you should see it.  It was an HBO show.

The Dargers have their own website...http://lovetimesthree.com/our-family/
The older ones have appeared to flee at young ages.  One left for the LDS - Thanksgiving must be awkward.


----------



## PJ86

AEGIS said:


> i don't watch this show at all but i genuinely enjoy reading this thread



I enjoy reading your posts in other threads.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Is the Darger family from 'big Love'? I didn't see the show. I'd better go and see if I can find it somewhere online.



The Darger family were on a couple of episodes of sister wives.  They live in a suburb of Salt Lake City. They had a one time special on TLC called My Three Wives. I'm on my phone so can't post the link.  I believe they are from the AUB also. I do know the husband married wife 1 and 2 (cousins) on the same day..then many years later married the twin sister of wife 2. They all live in one house with one kitchen, which the Brown wives found incredible. I own their book but haven't read it yet. I found it in a bargain bin 

The most notable differences I saw were that the husband was a total alpha and called all the shots. And the wives were much more groomed and fashionable...and none seemed to be having jealously issues or emotional outbursts. I got the feeling the husband wouldn't stand for it. In a sense they intrigued me because it seemed more out there than the Browns.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They must be making bank from TLC.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> The Darger family were on a couple of episodes of sister wives.  They live in a suburb of Salt Lake City. They had a one time special on TLC called My Three Wives. I'm on my phone so can't post the link.  I believe they are from the AUB also. I do know the husband married wife 1 and 2 (cousins) on the same day..then many years later married the twin sister of wife 2. They all live in one house with one kitchen, which the Brown wives found incredible. I own their book but haven't read it yet. I found it in a bargain bin
> 
> The most notable differences I saw were that the husband was a total alpha and called all the shots. And the wives were much more groomed and fashionable...and none seemed to be having jealously issues or emotional outbursts. I got the feeling the husband wouldn't stand for it. In a sense they intrigued me because it seemed more out there than the Browns.


 
thank you for that. Yes, I remember the other family when they were on 'sister wives'.
I agree, the family seems so much more a unit, the Brown women seemed jealous of how well the other ladies got along. And that's where the mission statement came from.
And I also agree about the man being totally alpha.


----------



## TC1

babypie said:


> The most notable differences I saw were that the husband was a total alpha and called all the shots. *And the wives were much more groomed and fashionable*...and none seemed to be having jealously issues or emotional outbursts. I got the feeling the husband wouldn't stand for it. In a sense they intrigued me because it seemed more out there than the Browns.


 
They also said that fitness was a priority to them...on the episode that they went to the beach. Then showed the entire Brown family with every inch of their skin covered...


----------



## HarliRexx

babypie said:


> The Darger family were on a couple of episodes of sister wives.  They live in a suburb of Salt Lake City. They had a one time special on TLC called My Three Wives. I'm on my phone so can't post the link.  I believe they are from the AUB also. I do know the husband married wife 1 and 2 (cousins) on the same day..then many years later married the twin sister of wife 2. They all live in one house with one kitchen, which the Brown wives found incredible. I own their book but haven't read it yet. I found it in a bargain bin
> 
> The most notable differences I saw were that the husband was a total alpha and called all the shots. *And the wives were much more groomed and fashionabl*e...and none seemed to be having jealously issues or emotional outbursts. I got the feeling the husband wouldn't stand for it. In a sense they intrigued me because it seemed more out there than the Browns.



Speaking of... Did you see the hideous skirt Robyn was wearing in that "purity" clip?! My grandmother dressed better in her 70s! Heck probably even into her 80s!


----------



## babypie

TC1 said:


> They also said that fitness was a priority to them...on the episode that they went to the beach. Then showed the entire Brown family with every inch of their skin covered...



Yes!   And they had a fitness room in their regular sized house and all worked out together.  I bet the hubby schedules it in for them.  FOUR giant houses for the Browns and not one fitness room.  Oddly enough, does anyone remember when Kody and Meri went to Mexico and Meri was wearing a revealing (for them) bathing suit?  It was so bizarre.

I remember once Meri told Christine's daughter Mykelti to go and change her clothes because  she was being immodest...and then they showed Mykelti and she was showing...neck.  There was nothing revealing about it.

I suspect Christine and Robyn, and maybe Meri sometimes but not in Mexico (lol), wear the "mormon underwear".  Those are compulsory in the AUB and because they are so bulky it might explain why they insist on wearing babydoll tanks over their long sleeve tops.


----------



## HarliRexx

babypie said:


> Yes!   And they had a fitness room in their regular sized house and all worked out together.  I bet the hubby schedules it in for them.  FOUR giant houses for the Browns and not one fitness room.  Oddly enough, does anyone remember when Kody and Meri went to Mexico and* Meri was wearing a revealing (for them) bathing suit?*  It was so bizarre.
> 
> I remember once Meri told Christine's daughter Mykelti to go and change her clothes because  she was being immodest...and then they showed Mykelti and she was showing...neck.  There was nothing revealing about it.
> 
> I suspect Christine and Robyn, and maybe Meri sometimes but not in Mexico (lol), wear the *"mormon underwear"*.  Those are compulsory in the AUB and because they are so bulky it might explain why they insist on wearing babydoll tanks over their long sleeve tops.



Good point about Meri's swim suit. I remember it but didn't notice at the time how hypocritical of a choice that was to wear such a low cut suit. 

What do you mean by the Mormon underwear? I'm not familiar with that.


----------



## babypie

HarliRexx said:


> Good point about Meri's swim suit. I remember it but didn't notice at the time how hypocritical of a choice that was to wear such a low cut suit.
> 
> What do you mean by the Mormon underwear? I'm not familiar with that.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_garment


----------



## babypie

Which sister wife's closet would you rather shop in?  Just sayin'...


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> Which sister wife's closet would you rather shop in?  Just sayin'...



OMG I just burst out laughing at my desk!

What a difference between the 2 families, not just the clothing but the big smiles on the Dargers


----------



## babypie

HarliRexx said:


> Speaking of... Did you see the hideous skirt Robyn was wearing in that "purity" clip?! My grandmother dressed better in her 70s! Heck probably even into her 80s!



Yes!!  She is one step away from rocking a prairie dress


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> Which sister wife's closet would you rather shop in?  Just sayin'...





Christine says, "Modest is hottest" but the Dargers show that you can still be fashionable while modest!


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> OMG I just burst out laughing at my desk!
> 
> What a difference between the 2 families, not just the clothing but the big smiles on the Dargers



I don't think I've ever seen a picture of the Browns looking so miserable!


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Which sister wife's closet would you rather shop in?  Just sayin'...



The happy ones?


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow what a difference between the two sets of wives. I really can't stand the way the browns will wear tank tops or short sleeve shirts over long sleeves. It looks so uncomfortable not to mention unfashionable.  

The difference between the Browns & the Dargers is night and day. I think the reason why the Browns were jealous of the Dargers is because they really are a cohesive family unit. They get along and work together to achieve their goals. The Browns are kind of just floundering around like a chicken with it's head cut off. They don't support one another and they act as four independent families. 

OMG my niece has told my nephew "modest is hottest" on more than one occasion(a saying she doesn't practice lol). She has a few friends who are Mormon.


----------



## caitlin1214

PJ86 said:


> That would have been the only way to get me to bake the caramels for him...



If Kody had said, "Hey, my mom is not doing caramels this year" and one of them volunteered to give making the caramels a shot, or if he, you know, asked them if they wanted to make caramels, that would be different. 




babypie said:


> DH was crazy enough ONCE to say "you sound just like your mother..."  He hasn't made that fatal error again



My dad (jokingly) said that to me. I told him there's no need to be mean. 



PJ86 said:


> You mean like Niki and Barb?
> 
> I remember when Nicki was freaking out because she found out Barb was experimenting with cooking with wine.
> 
> I miss Niki's nuttiness.





babypie said:


> .
> 
> *I read somewhere that the Dargers were trying to get a reality show too but TLC wouldn't touch them because they already have a polygamist family show.*..I wonder if they approached other networks.  I would like to see their dynamics, especially since they all live in one regular sized house.  When they were on Sister Wives the difference between that man and Kody was huge.  He wouldn't tolerate one moment of Mero



The Duggars have a series, but then the Bates family has had specials/a couple of episodes. 

But I get what you're saying. The Dargers and the Bates will never have a regular series because TLC already has a series portraying a Polygamist/really, really big family (respectively).



babypie said:


> Which sister wife's closet would you rather shop in?  Just sayin'...



The Dargers look good. (I like that blowing a kiss thing the one on the left is doing.)



arnott said:


> Christine says, "Modest is hottest" but the Dargers show that you can still be fashionable while modest!


Robin does have some cute things, but the whole long sleeve under short sleeve thing gots to go. It's high school.

You can be covered up and still look cute (modest maxi dresses, for instance). 



I found this article about the whole "Modest is hottest" thing:

http://www.christianitytoday.com/wo...st-is-hottest-is-hurting-christian-women.html


Religion aside, i do agree that women should not be told that their bodies are somehow something to be ashamed of and must be hidden. 

(Although, I must say that it does bother me when a woman wears something specifically to get attention, only to stare daggers at someone who looks. At the same time, if a woman showing a shoulder or a clavicle drives the guy into sexual frenzy, that's his problem, not hers.)


----------



## mrskolar09

babypie said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_garment


 
They should sell these on My SisterWife's Closet. 

Seriously though, it does seem to fit the lines of the majority of what Robyn and Christine wear.


----------



## babypie

They should run a promotion on their website: Buy a shirt, get a tank for free!


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> They should run a promotion on their website: Buy a shirt, get a tank for free!



:giggles:

Only 48 hours till Robyn spills her guts, and Christine snickers.


----------



## cheermom09

We live in a heavily populated Mormon area and in the winter there are tons of moms who dress like the Brown women.  Even after 13 years of living here it still surprises me!


----------



## babypie

cheermom09 said:


> We live in a heavily populated Mormon area and in the winter there are tons of moms who dress like the Brown women.  Even after 13 years of living here it still surprises me!



But do they wear ten times too much bronzer/tanner like Meri?


----------



## pixiejenna

I feel like the long sleeve shirt under the tee or tank makes them look more frumpy than just wearing a plan long sleeve shirt IMO.

I think Meri's tanner/bronzer addiction is a combo of two things one to "look" thinner and to hide her age. Every one looks thinner when they are tan and she's put on a few pounds. And I know a lot of women like to use fake tanner to hide signs of aging, kind of like a cover up.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> I feel like the long sleeve shirt under the tee or tank makes them look more frumpy than just wearing a plan long sleeve shirt IMO.



I think you are right.  Why don't they wear a  long sleeve blouse or 3/4 length?  Janelle is wearing one in one of those pics, and it looks much better than that layering with a tee.


----------



## babypie

Tonight's the night! Robyn and her costume and her big secret


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't understand why Meri wants this huge house. Mariah will be gone, Kody will only be there every fourth night, less when Robyn has another baby, and she'll be alone in this giant house that she'll have to spend all day cleaning herself thinking about how she hasn't been able to have any more children and her baby is gone and her husband is with someone else and she's all alone in this big empty lonely house that she has to maintain by herself.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Tonight's the night! Robyn and her costume and her big secret





Less than an hour!


----------



## pixiejenna

I missed the big reveal(bathroom break) but I gathered that Robyn got knocked up by her hubby out of wedlock. I feel like it's mixed message on one hand I get that they want to impress their beliefs on their kids on the other hand to basically say your kid was a part of the biggest mistake of your life is a pretty heavy to take in. Also this eppy was only half a hour long and nothing other than their church or time capsule event was shown. I'm half expecting for them to come out with Meris decision about having another kid next eppy. Even though we know the answer I want this SL to be over already.


----------



## PJ86

The most shocking thing was Robyn said she went to college.

Robyn had a lot of air time this week, and hopefully it doesn't happen again.  When Robyn was on the couch in the beginning, I was drifting off.  Only got interesting to watch the kids reaction to Robyn's speech.  Poor Hunter couldn't even look up.  Uncomfortable.

What I thought was disgusting was telling her children the story about her and their father.  The fact she didn't want to be married should have been kept secret.  Also, she did say that she gave her purity away, but she also said it was *stolen* from her.  Robyn, the guy married you even though you are a dullard, and provided for you and your children. Stop bashing the father of your children.

Whoever said she was not as sweet as she appears to be was right.  

Also, that damn mission statement still isn't complete?


----------



## caitlin1214

PJ86 said:


> I think you are right.  Why don't they wear a  long sleeve blouse or 3/4 length?  Janelle is wearing one in one of those pics, and it looks much better than that layering with a tee.



There's a right way to layer tops and there's a wrong way. The right way looks really cute. 

The wrong way looks like you just threw two random tops together (for examples, please see Kody's wives).


----------



## PJ86

How does Kody keep a straight face when talking about purity as a gift ... he is boning 4 diffferent women.  Clearly, it isn't that special for the male.


----------



## PJ86

caitlin1214 said:


> There's a right way to layer tops and there's a wrong way. The right way looks really cute.
> 
> The wrong way looks like you just threw two random tops together (for examples, please see Kody's wives).



I have only seen long sleeve shirts layered with a tank tee on Sister Wives.  I am in the south, we just wear the tee..


----------



## caitlin1214

PJ86 said:


> How does Kody keep a straight face when talking about purity as a gift ... he is boning 4 diffferent women.  Clearly, it isn't that special for the male.



Yes, but it's a gift especially for HIM.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm watching the rebroadcast now, and Robin's speech just started and it's sounding like those, "Don't have sex because you'll get pregnant and die" speeches.


----------



## babypie

Holy slap! That was worth the wait.  

Robyn's old lady outfit!  Two gumball trinkets representing virginity.  And these cryptic "two girls". Hunter and the other boys unable to even look up... I just about squealed in delight when Robyn said "this belongs to you" and handed a trinket to a stunned and sheepish Kody.  

I needed that laugh.  I'm going to keep the episode for a while in case I need cheering up later in the week.  

Can someone please tell Robyn to take a seat now and let the other 20 people in the family get a moment of air time.  I want more Truely!  25 minutes of Robyn is 24 minutes too much.  And she said Kody asked her to talk to everyone about her purity. OMG.

I wish someone had explained to her how destructive it is for children to hear it come out of their mother's mouth that they didn't love their father and that their marriage was a mistake.  What a disgustingly self-indulgent thing to say.  I feel sorry for her kids.  I really do.  

What I want to know is, why was the purity speech about females "giving" it away?  What about the boys?  They act as though all their girls have of value is their virginity.

Also, HOW could they eat after Robyn's speech?  

Mariah's 10k scholarship isn't going to go far in a 30k per year school.  And they're still pretending to be hurting for $


----------



## PJ86

I think she should have made her *teaching* in front of the older children, only.


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> I missed the big reveal(bathroom break) but I gathered that Robyn got knocked up by her hubby out of wedlock. I feel like it's mixed message on one hand I get that they want to impress their beliefs on their kids on the other hand to basically say your kid was a part of the biggest mistake of your life is a pretty heavy to take in. Also this eppy was only half a hour long and nothing other than their church or time capsule event was shown. I'm half expecting for them to come out with Meris decision about having another kid next eppy. Even though we know the answer I want this SL to be over already.



I thought it was especially poignant that the brief talk with Meri and Kody about the baby issue occurred while Kody was wildly hacking at the dry LV dirt trying to dig a grave for the time capsule.



PJ86 said:


> The most shocking thing was Robyn said she went to college?







PJ86 said:


> How does Kody keep a straight face when talking about purity as a gift ... he is boning 4 diffferent women.  Clearly, it isn't that special for the male.



Even HE looked surprised when she handed it to him!



caitlin1214 said:


> Yes, but it's a gift especially for HIM.



And her ex-husband.  And whoever she ran away to Montana with that took those pictures.  And to all the men she met in Montana.  And to husband #3 once the homes get foreclosed on after the show is cancelled.



caitlin1214 said:


> I'm watching the rebroadcast now, and Robin's speech just started and it's sounding like those, "Don't have sex because you'll get pregnant and die" speeches.



Don't forget kids, if you have sex your plastic love heart purity will be slapped off the coffee table at Meri's overpriced and empty house!


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Holy slap! That was worth the wait.
> 
> Robyn's old lady outfit!  Two gumball trinkets representing virginity.  And these cryptic "two girls". Hunter and the other boys unable to even look up... I just about squealed in delight when Robyn said "this belongs to you" and handed a trinket to a stunned and sheepish Kody.
> 
> I needed that laugh.  I'm going to keep the episode for a while in case I need cheering up later in the week.
> 
> Can someone please tell Robyn to take a seat now and let the other 20 people in the family get a moment of air time.  I want more Truely!  25 minutes of Robyn is 24 minutes too much.  And she said Kody asked her to talk to everyone about her purity. OMG.
> 
> I wish someone had explained to her how destructive it is for children to hear it come out of their mother's mouth that they didn't love their father and that their marriage was a mistake.  What a disgustingly self-indulgent thing to say.  I feel sorry for her kids.  I really do.
> 
> What I want to know is, why was the purity speech about females "giving" it away?  What about the boys?  They act as though all their girls have of value is their virginity.
> 
> Also, HOW could they eat after Robyn's speech?
> 
> Mariah's 10k scholarship isn't going to go far in a 30k per year school.  And they're still pretending to be hurting for $



I hope her husband comes out with his side of the story.  

3 kids and married for 9 years?  
and she got her *purity* back and gave it to Kody .  
Umm, NO.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I thought it was especially poignant that the brief talk with Meri and Kody about the baby issue occurred while Kody was *wildly hacking at the dry LV dirt *trying to dig a grave for the time capsule.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> And her ex-husband.  And whoever she ran away to Montana with that took those pictures.  And to all the men she met in Montana.  And to husband #3 once the homes get foreclosed on after the show is cancelled.



 

What pictures!!!


----------



## babypie

What is Robyn's accent?  Anyone know?  Certain words really stand out to me like Dayton - Daytn, taking = takin


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> I hope her husband comes out with his side of the story.
> 
> 3 kids and married for 9 years?
> and she got her *purity* back and gave it to Kody .
> Umm, NO.



I want to tweet and ask her how exactly does one get their purity back?  Mail order?  Amazon?  Maybe they have a sale on purity at Target for back to school?  Or...where can one find this magical purity gumball machine?  I want a plastic silver locket! :worthy:


----------



## pixiejenna

PJ86 said:


> *The most shocking thing was Robyn said she went to college.*
> 
> Robyn had a lot of air time this week, and hopefully it doesn't happen again.  When Robyn was on the couch in the beginning, I was drifting off.  Only got interesting to watch the kids reaction to Robyn's speech.  Poor Hunter couldn't even look up.  Uncomfortable.
> 
> What I thought was disgusting was telling her children the story about her and their father.  The fact she didn't want to be married should have been kept secret.  Also, she did say that she gave her purity away, but she also said it was *stolen* from her.  Robyn, the guy married you even though you are a dullard, and provided for you and your children. Stop bashing the father of your children.
> 
> Whoever said she was not as sweet as she appears to be was right.
> 
> Also, that damn mission statement still isn't complete?



 True story I was surprised to hear that she went. I agree she still seems very tore up over her ex-husband. They way she talked about it was inappropriate she could have tackled the topic with out airing her dirty laundry in front of her kids & half the nation. I also don't like seeing parents bashing other parents in front of their kids it's childish. I also feel like bashing her ex publicly like this could have repercussions she may not anticipate. 



caitlin1214 said:


> I'm watching the rebroadcast now, and Robin's speech just started and it's sounding like those, "Don't have sex because you'll get pregnant and die" speeches.


 
Pretty much fear mongering at it's best.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> What pictures!!!



When she as on the couch they showed some flashback photos of a younger wild and free Robyn posing in front of a "Welcome to Montana" sign


----------



## pollinilove

babypie said:


> I want to tweet and ask her how exactly does one get their purity back?  Mail order?  Amazon?  Maybe they have a sale on purity at Target for back to school?  Or...where can one find this magical purity gumball machine?  I want a plastic silver locket! :worthy:


well i used to wtch dr 90210 and dr matlock or what ever his name is said he can give it back . he stiches it back together and magic your a virgin .:lolots:


----------



## babypie

pollinilove said:


> well i used to wtch dr 90210 and dr matlock or what ever his name is said he can give it back . he stiches it back together and magic your a virgin .:lolots:



  I wonder if she did??  Otherwise it doesn't count, Robyn!


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> Holy slap! That was worth the wait.
> 
> Robyn's old lady outfit!  Two gumball trinkets representing virginity.  And these cryptic "two girls". Hunter and the other boys unable to even look up... I just about squealed in delight when Robyn said "this belongs to you" and handed a trinket to a stunned and sheepish Kody.
> 
> I needed that laugh.  I'm going to keep the episode for a while in case I need cheering up later in the week.
> 
> Can someone please tell Robyn to take a seat now and let the other 20 people in the family get a moment of air time.  I want more Truely!  25 minutes of Robyn is 24 minutes too much.  And she said Kody asked her to talk to everyone about her purity. OMG.
> 
> I wish someone had explained to her how destructive it is for children to hear it come out of their mother's mouth that they didn't love their father and that their marriage was a mistake.  What a disgustingly self-indulgent thing to say.  I feel sorry for her kids.  I really do.
> 
> *What I want to know is, why was the purity speech about females "giving" it away?  What about the boys?  They act as though all their girls have of value is their virginity.*
> 
> Also, HOW could they eat after Robyn's speech?
> 
> Mariah's 10k scholarship isn't going to go far in a 30k per year school.  And they're still pretending to be hurting for $



Even though her story was about 2 girls, talking about the purity of both genders.  She said it was a gift to give to your husband or (first) wife.


----------



## babypie

arnott said:


> Even though her story was about 2 girls, talking about the purity of both genders.  She said it was a gift to give to your husband or (first) wife.



I don't buy it.  It was clearly geared towards the girls.  Otherwise Kody could've given the speech himself.  Or Robyn could've told a story about a boy and a girl, instead of a "good" girl and a "bad" girl.  What she did was destructive.


----------



## mrskolar09

Totally destructive and geared toward the female members of the family.
Not to mention, it was highly annoying.  I think you could play a SW drinking game watching this ep, just take a shot every time Robyn says 'purity'.  You'd be drunk in minutes... and you'll probably want to be.

A couple little things that stood out to me though, when they had the different groups of kids on the couch:
-Robyn's daughter Aurora called Kody 'dad', wonder how their biological dad likes that
-Mariah was wearing a tank top and denim vest, but her whole arms were actually showing
-When the kids were discussing their take on sex before marriage, the girls all seemed to think it was better to wait, but Hunter said he thought it was okay if the relationship was commited, etc

Also, Robyn was saying how Dayton was her special baby, and she shared a strong bond with him because he got her through such a hard time in her life, but we pretty much have yet to see him this season.  Some strong bond.


----------



## rockhollow

Holy slap is right!

That speech was so inappropriate is so many ways - those poor kids.
I felt that the speech was geared towards the girls - fear mongering at the best.
Robyn saying that he begged for it and then stole it from her - get over yourself Robyn!
What a sad statement for her own natural children - her life was nothing but mistakes until she met Kody - double yuck.

And that stupid mission statement - why hasn't Christine just written it and be done. I  thought it was very telling that Mariah said the mission statement was stupid - if she feels that way, I'm sure that's Meri's feelings as well. 

Then Kody and the time capsule  - yes the little kids were excited to put something in it, but then everyone lost interest. Just shows that the family really doesn't want to do all these things together.
The best  was Kody outside alone digging that ridiculous hole to bury it in. And icing on the cake was trying to have this deep conversation with Meri while digging. Meri does not want another baby - just more Kody time.
I'm sure he's pushing Meri to make a decision, so he can get busy and have more children with Robyn.
I surprised Robyn has waited this long without getting pregnant.


----------



## babypie

Do you think they have to wait and take turns being pregnant?  The first five or six kids are very close in age.  Mariah, Aspyn and Madison were all born within a few months of each other.  Maybe Robyn's refusing to allow Kody to "beg for it" until she's sure she'll be the only wife pregnant.  When Meri turned down IVF and a surrogacy offer it was pretty obvious she didn't want kids.  I think maybe it's taboo in their culture to come out and say you don't want kids so she keeps up the facade.  I remember early in the show one of them, maybe Meri, said something about when another wife is pregnant it's a visual reminder of their relationship.  So....do they just live in denial?  Not think about what their husband is doing 75% of the time?  Meri must pretend he's out tending the garden or off on   business trip when he's next door bonking Robyn.

When Robyn said how special Dayton was it was such an afterthought.  She'd just spent fifteen minutes crying on the couch about what a mistake it was and then back-peddled to say how special Dayton was.  Seems Dayton is living with his bio dad now.  Robyn tweeted about Dayton needing a break from the family.  I don't blame him!  I hope he never sees last night's footage  

Janelle's kids are the most stable and intelligent by far!  Hunter didn't drink the kool aid the way Mariah and Mykelti did.


----------



## babypie

I just did a quick search and Robyn married her ex in June 1999.  Dayton was born on March 2000.  Does this...make sense?  She got married the _moment _she conceived?    Her story last night was that she found out she was pregnant and then got married but the dates don't make sense if that was the case.


----------



## TC1

Is Dayton the boy that had special needs?. I thought when Robyn was marrying into the family...there was a storyline about her oldest adjusting to a new family..and needing "extra" care?.


----------



## babypie

TC1 said:


> Is Dayton the boy that had special needs?. I thought when Robyn was marrying into the family...there was a storyline about her oldest adjusting to a new family..and needing "extra" care?.



Yes.  He has Asperger's Sydrome.  I guess the strain of moving house/states 3-4 times in as many years, suddenly having a step father, three step mothers and a herd of step siblings and a camera in his face was too much for him.  If he's with his father now I hope he's doing better with a presumably more stable and attentive environment.  Robyn's kids in general seem very neglected to me.  Her girls are always clinging to Kody and crying.


----------



## TC1

^^ I agree with all of this. it's so easy to preach that "family is everything"...it's a different thing entirely to spend enough time with each child to make them feel special and give them a structured lifestyle.
I hope Dayton is getting the love and attention he needs and deserves. Robyn shouldn't be throwing a man under the bus for taking her purity...when he's obviously stepping in to raise a child who needs him.


----------



## babypie

TC1 said:


> ^^ I agree with all of this. it's so easy to preach that "family is everything"...it's a different thing entirely to spend enough time with each child to make them feel special and give them a structured lifestyle.
> I hope Dayton is getting the love and attention he needs and deserves. *Robyn shouldn't be throwing a man under the bus for taking her purity...when he's obviously stepping in to raise a child who needs him*.



This!  

I always got the impression that Robyn liked to think her life began when she met Kody.  When she was showing her house on the TLC video she made a fuss over the master bedroom and here's Soloman's bedroom right next to us and "there's some bedrooms upstairs" with a wave of a hand.  The things she said last night confirmed it.  Calling her life before Kody a mistake was unforgivable.  It might even come back to haunt her if her ex ever wants to sue for sole custody...or maybe Robyn might be relieved to have the mistakes out of her way.


----------



## TC1

It will be so awful for her 3 children to hear that "those 9 years were the biggest mistake of my life". Just awful.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I want to tweet and ask her how exactly does one get their purity back?  Mail order?  Amazon?  Maybe they have a sale on purity at Target for back to school?  Or...where can one find this magical purity gumball machine?  I want a plastic silver locket! :worthy:




I've got an Amazon account!  I am one step closer!  

I saw those pictures in the show, I thought maybe some *party pics* had come out from her past.   

shall we invite her ex-husband to the thread?


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I just did a quick search and Robyn married her ex in June 1999.  Dayton was born on March 2000.  Does this...make sense?  She got married the _moment _she conceived?    Her story last night was that she found out she was pregnant and then got married but the dates don't make sense if that was the case.



about 2 or 3 years off.  So he was stealing the purity for a few years then got prego?

I just saw Janelle is 2 years older than Meri?  Meri looks much older than her age to me.  Janelle looks so much better.


----------



## rockhollow

TC1 said:


> It will be so awful for her 3 children to hear that "those 9 years were the biggest mistake of my life". Just awful.



Isn't that the truth.
So Robyn wants to think everything before Kody was bad - How sad is that?

So the dates don't work for Robyn's story. is Robyn that dumb, or just blindly saying what Kody wants to keep her wife #1( if the wives read our thread, and I bet they do, Meri won't like me using her tittle for Robyn).


----------



## pollinilove

what if merri is on the pill behind kody's back ?


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> And that stupid mission statement - why hasn't Christine just written it and be done. I  thought it was very telling that Mariah said the mission statement was stupid - if she feels that way, I'm sure that's Meri's feelings as well.



It should be done.

Shouldn't a mission statement be only 1 or 2 sentences?  How long does that take?

I picked up on Mariah saying that too, and yep, agree with you.  Meri was probably bashing it in private.


----------



## PJ86

pollinilove said:


> what if merri is on the pill behind kody's back ?





oh my.  

I think she probably actually tried, if anything just to compete with the other women for Kody's attention.  Although, not having a child did garnish her special Kody time. hmmm


----------



## bnjj

I have not watched this ep yet.  Have it on the PVR and it certainly sounds like a doozy.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> Also, Robyn was saying how Dayton was her special baby, and she shared a strong bond with him because he got her through such a hard time in her life, but we pretty much have yet to see him this season.  Some strong bond.



I thought he was the one in the hood when they were about to bury the time capsule.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why were the small children there when Robyn was talking? They were probably so confused. I feel so bad for her kids. Hearing you were part of her biggest mistake and the worst years of her life and your father is a monster is terrible. I'm really over the Robyn show. She's so annoying.


----------



## babypie

pollinilove said:


> what if merri is on the pill behind kody's back ?



Then she's been watching Big Love


----------



## SherryF

Does anyone think Cody is sleeping with all four wives?  I am willing to bet its in this order of frequency:

 Robyn- every night
Christine- every third time
Mary- once every three weeks
Janelle-never


I'd love to hear your thoughts


----------



## rockhollow

SherryF said:


> Does anyone think Cody is sleeping with all four wives?  I am willing to bet its in this order of frequency:
> 
> Robyn- every night
> Christine- every third time
> Mary- once every three weeks
> Janelle-never
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts


 
Here's mine
Robyn - every chance he gets - I bet they are doing it outside her chosen days.

Christine - they're not doing it, I think Christine has emotion problems right now with everything.

Mary - doing it on her days, cause she's all about keeping Kody happy and keeping her wife#1 spot.

Janelle - I agree - never. Probably the last time was with her final pregnancy.


----------



## PJ86

Sherry,

I agree with Janelle and Robyn.

Christine is probably right now, but I bet before Robyn came on the scene it was less time and the same with Meri.


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> Here's mine
> *Robyn - every chance he gets - I bet they are doing it outside her chosen days.*
> 
> Christine - they're not doing it, I think Christine has emotion problems right now with everything.
> 
> Mary - doing it on her days, cause she's all about keeping Kody happy and keeping her wife#1 spot.
> 
> Janelle - I agree - never. Probably the last time was with her final pregnancy.



I change my Robyn to this!


----------



## bnjj

Good grief this ep is painful to watch. I cannot imagine being one of the older kids and having to sit through it.

A five year time capsule? What the heck is the point of that?

How does Kody not have any idea of which way Meri is leaning on having a baby? Do they not have any meaningful discussions about anything of any importance?? Ever? Was their last conversation about this the one on the couch from months ago when he commanded her to give him a decision by Xmas or whatever this time frame was?


----------



## rockhollow

bnjj said:


> Good grief this ep is painful to watch. I cannot imagine being one of the older kids and having to sit through it.
> 
> A five year time capsule? What the heck is the point of that?
> 
> *How does Kody not have any idea of which way Meri is leaning on having a baby?  Do they not have any meaningful discussions about anything of any importance??  Ever?  Was their last conversation about this the one on the couch from months ago when he commanded her to give him a decision but Xmas or whatever this time frame was?*




Too funny, I never thought of that - what do they talk about?
I bet Robyn and Kody talk lots about all the kids they are going to have. After all her life only started once she was with Kody.


----------



## babypie

It's been reported online that Kody's father passed away.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> It's been reported online that Kody's father passed away.



Losing a parent is tough.  I haven't walked the road yet, but have held the hands of those who have.  RIP sir, and peace for the family.


----------



## arnott

SherryF said:


> Does anyone think Cody is sleeping with all four wives?  I am willing to bet its in this order of frequency:
> 
> Robyn- every night
> Christine- every third time
> Mary- once every three weeks
> *Janelle-never*
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> It's been reported online that Kody's father passed away.


 
very sad, losing a parent is very hard.


----------



## slang

Very sad about Kody's Father

Would his 2 wives continue to live together even after he passes on, that would be Kody's Mum and Janelle's Mum right?


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> Very sad about Kody's Father
> 
> Would his 2 wives continue to live together even after he passes on, that would be Kody's Mum and Janelle's Mum right?


 
Well Meri has the big empty house........


----------



## slang

rockhollow said:


> Well Meri has the big empty house........


----------



## babypie

SherryF said:


> Does anyone think Cody is sleeping with all four wives?  I am willing to bet its in this order of frequency:
> 
> Robyn- every night
> Christine- every third time
> Mary- once every three weeks
> Janelle-never
> 
> 
> I'd love to hear your thoughts



Robyn - he steals her purity every time they're alone.
Christine - On birthdays and anniversary's.
Meri - On her scheduled night.  Otherwise there will be hell to pay.  She also sulks continuously for the next three nights.
Janelle - That new bed as not been christened yet.

I also think he's a dud in that department for all four of them.  He's all hopped up like an adrenalin fueled child most of the time.



bnjj said:


> Good grief this ep is painful to watch. I cannot imagine being one of the older kids and having to sit through it.
> 
> *A five year time capsule? What the heck is the point of that?
> *
> How does Kody not have any idea of which way Meri is leaning on having a baby? Do they not have any meaningful discussions about anything of any importance?? Ever? Was their last conversation about this the one on the couch from months ago when he commanded her to give him a decision by Xmas or whatever this time frame was?



They probably know they have five years MAX in those houses once the TLC gravy train dries up.  Then back to the big house in Lehi, UT.


----------



## slang

Kody's father owned a horse ranch with hundreds of acres of land in Montana if I remember correctly. I wonder if Kody will eventually inherit it and leave Las Vegas?


----------



## babypie

Good question.  Do you remember how small that farmhouse was?  I can just imagine the fit the wives will throw if they ever had to move out of their new houses in a big city to a small house in a remote location.  I can see how they've changed since season 1 & 2 and become more materialistic.  They often post on twitter about going to shows and concerts...it would be really hard for them to adjust back to a more rural life.  

Plus, we know Meri cannot live without a wetbar.

That would actually be the twist the show needs to get the focus off home decor and Robyn...the Browns have to pack up and move to a tiny house and ***shock!*** live together.


----------



## slang

^ You're right, there is a definite difference between some of the wives from season 1 to now as far as lifestyle etc. Even in their appearance - more make up, spray tan, difference in clothing ... I'm not sure they could do rural Montana

Meri and Robyn, I'm talking about you


----------



## babypie

You're right.  Janelle could because she's practical and Christine would because she's agreeable.  Meri no way.  She's too into the shopping (they are always joking about that).  I bet she's a regular at LV outlets and malls...the shopping in LV is awesome.  Robyn has too much of a good thing going.  She never knew the family during their financial hardships.  She waltzed in and got a two story rented house paid for her and now the new house.  She's come a long way from a trailer in Montana where she used to live with her ex.


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> Well Meri has the big empty house........




:giggles:


----------



## pixiejenna

Kody has siblings so he wouldn't just get the farm house out right. I wonder if his dad had a will/trust to distribute his belongings among his wives and children. If not his legal wife would get everything her sisterwife could be left in the cold. 

Even if Kody got some of the land I don't see him uprooting his family again to live on it, he'd most likely just sell it.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, I agree with many, the Browns have moved on from their life in Utah.
It has been mentioned more than once what avid shoppers Meri and Robyn are - Vegas must be like candy land for them.
Wasn't Some of Robyn's past financial problems credit cards? Shopping beyond her means?
I wonder how much stuff those two have squirreled in their closets? 
As long as the cash fromTLC keeps rolling in all with be fine, but we all know these series have a time limit.

I just read the article in People about Kate Gosslin now - she's living a much more quiet life without all the cash flow from her show. She says it's a struggle.

The Brown family is much larger, and I don't know if they'll have as many years as Kate.


----------



## babypie

Yep, Robyn owed thousand to Victoria's Secret. Of all places.  I guess a lingere store stole her purity too


----------



## Sophie-Rose

babypie said:


> Yep, Robyn owed thousand to Victoria's Secret. Of all places.  I guess a lingere store stole her purity too



Hahahahahaha


----------



## mrskolar09

The idea of 'stolen' purity just bugs me.
Unless you were forced to have sex, nobody stole anything from you.

Plus, since both those stories were supposed to be true, who was the second one about?  Because unless Robyn had some very special surgery, there's no way she was able to hand Kody her 'purity' when they got married, lol.

I'm sorry Robyn, but face facts... you went wild and had sex before marriage then got pregnant.  
Quit acting like you're some blameless victim.  That goes overboard at Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Waffle65

TLC is going to have a one hour special soon about another polygamist family with five wives and 24 kids.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ws-polygamous-family-5-wives-24-children.html


----------



## TC1

Something else about last weeks episode...when Robyn gave Kody the paperwork that showed she changed her last name, Kody said it was the "best gift he's ever gotten". Huh. WOW. What about when Janelle and Christine changed their names?, and ALL the gifts you've been given throughout the years?. That comment was a slap in the face. IMO


----------



## caitlin1214

babypie said:


> Don't forget kids, if you have sex your plastic love heart purity will be slapped off the coffee table at Meri's overpriced and empty house complete with a wet bar!



(Fixed it for you! )


----------



## babypie

caitlin1214 said:


> (Fixed it for you! )



Haaaa 



TC1 said:


> Something else about last weeks episode...when Robyn gave Kody the paperwork that showed she changed her last name, Kody said it was the "best gift he's ever gotten". Huh. WOW. What about when Janelle and Christine changed their names?, and ALL the gifts you've been given throughout the years?. That comment was a slap in the face. IMO



He's the worst kind of guy - a moron AND a pig!


----------



## babypie

Waffle65 said:


> TLC is going to have a one hour special soon about another polygamist family with five wives and 24 kids.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ws-polygamous-family-5-wives-24-children.html



  I'll be watching!

I guess they should just retrieve the time capsule now, 9 odd months after filming.  TLC's paychecks are going to dry up sooner than I thought...


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees the irony in Robyn racking up some major CC debt at Victoria Secret when you consider that modesty is a part of their every day life.

IA with you guys and the whole purity thing, I feel like Robyn is placing the blame on her ex to make herself feel better about it.  

I'm surprised they are having another special with another polygamous family.  The browns better tighten those purse strings they seem to have some serious competition on their gold mine.


----------



## PJ86

TC1 said:


> Something else about last weeks episode...when Robyn gave Kody the paperwork that showed she changed her last name, Kody said it was the "best gift he's ever gotten". Huh. WOW. What about when Janelle and Christine changed their names?, and ALL the gifts you've been given throughout the years?. That comment was a slap in the face. IMO



He's such an arse.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees the irony in Robyn racking up some major CC debt at Victoria Secret when you consider that modesty is a part of their every day life.
> 
> IA with you guys and the whole purity thing, I feel like Robyn is placing the blame on her ex to make herself feel better about it.



Sounds like Robyn had a good ole time between Husband #1 and Husband #2


----------



## PJ86

Waffle65 said:


> TLC is going to have a one hour special soon about another polygamist family with five wives and 24 kids.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ws-polygamous-family-5-wives-24-children.html



How do these men find women to do this?


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees the irony in Robyn racking up some major CC debt at Victoria Secret when you consider that modesty is a part of their every day life.
> 
> IA with you guys and the whole purity thing, I feel like Robyn is placing the blame on her ex to make herself feel better about it.
> 
> I'm surprised they are having another special with another polygamous family.  The browns better tighten those purse strings they seem to have some serious competition on their gold mine.



Yes, maybe rating are not so high for the Browns, and TLC has feelers out.
We here mostly watch, but we're not that big of a group, so maybe the masses don't watch.
I'm scared to think about what the Brown's would do the ramp it up.

And yes, why is everything Robyn does is so special - kind of delusional to forget Kody did many of these things already with one of the other wives.
I bet Christine was a live spark when she first came to the marriage, young and fresh.
She was probably lucky Meri and Janelle weren't already friends, I bet neither one liked her, but both would want her in their camp.


----------



## PJ86

Pixiejenna and Rockhollow, I agree that the Browns better watch out.   I wish they would do an hour show weekly and do all the families.  The Browns are barely filling out the 30 min they are given.  

The public cannot take another 30 min focused on Robyn.

Either give us the goods Brown family, or bring on the family in the article that are willing to talk about the good details that we really want to know.


----------



## rockhollow

PJ86 said:


> He's such an arse.



Yes, He's such an arse - I don't know where these woman come from.
You can almost understand a younger woman, maybe being taken in withthe idea of sharing your husband (barely). But when you get a bit older, wiser, know yourself, how could they?
I guess that's part of why I watch, very alien to me.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Yes, He's such an arse - I don't know where these woman come from.
> You can almost understand a younger woman, maybe being taken in withthe idea of sharing your husband (barely).* But when you get a bit older, wiser, know yourself, how could they?*
> I guess that's part of why I watch, very alien to me.



Desperation?


----------



## babypie

I think at this point they feel kind of trapped. I'm talking about Christine and Janelle.  I was surprised that Christine mentioned recently she thought about leaving because she's usually the one putting on a front.  Janelle already left before for a year or two.  I think in Janelle's case she has stayed because of her kids and low self esteem.  Christine stays because she grew up in a cult and doesn't know how to think outside the box of staying miserably married to an idiot.

The Browns need some new story lines.  Two things I don't want to hear about anymore ever is Meri's baby/fertility and the jewelry closet business  

Here's some script ideas TLC: 

Meri and Robyn have a fight over Kody 'accidentally' falling asleep at Robyn's on Meri's night.  Kody swears he fell asleep on Robyn's couch while listening to a motivational speaker on his ipod but later that same morning Meri spots Robyn laundering the sheets and a series of lacy underthings...drama and tears ensue.

Christine, still haunted by the caramel incident, sends her younger kids to plant a trail of caramels leading into Meri and Robyn's doors to entice ants into their homes.  She feels bad and realizing she is not being a good sister wife spends the afternoon scraping the melted caramels off the concrete.

Janelle locks Kody out for three weeks.  Kody doesn't notice.  Janelle doesn't react and keeps secretly funneling money away into her secret off-shore account for The Great Escape.

Mariah arrives home from school a day and half after classes start because no one there is paying attention to her.  Meri enrolls in a few classes, drives back up with Mariah and moves into her dorm.  Robyn happily scoops up Meri's nights with Kody and every time one of the kids get too close to Meri's vacant mansion her security alarm sends sirens echoing across the street and sends an alert to her cellphone.  Meri calls Kody from campus and demand he keep HIS kids off her property.


----------



## HarliRexx

babypie said:


> I think at this point they feel kind of trapped. I'm talking about Christine and Janelle.  I was surprised that Christine mentioned recently she thought about leaving because she's usually the one putting on a front.  Janelle already left before for a year or two.  I think in Janelle's case she has stayed because of her kids and low self esteem.  Christine stays because she grew up in a cult and doesn't know how to think outside the box of staying miserably married to an idiot.
> 
> The Browns need some new story lines.  Two things I don't want to hear about anymore ever is Meri's baby/fertility and the jewelry closet business
> 
> Here's some script ideas TLC:
> 
> Meri and Robyn have a fight over Kody 'accidentally' falling asleep at Robyn's on Meri's night.  Kody swears he fell asleep on Robyn's couch while listening to a motivational speaker on his ipod but later that same morning Meri spots Robyn laundering the sheets and a series of lacy underthings...drama and tears ensue.
> 
> Christine, still haunted by the caramel incident, sends her younger kids to plant a trail of caramels leading into Meri and Robyn's doors to entice ants into their homes.  She feels bad and realizing she is not being a good sister wife spends the afternoon scraping the melted caramels off the concrete.
> 
> Janelle locks Kody out for three weeks.  Kody doesn't notice.  Janelle doesn't react and keeps secretly funneling money away into her secret off-shore account for The Great Escape.
> 
> Mariah arrives home from school a day and half after classes start because no one there is paying attention to her.  Meri enrolls in a few classes, drives back up with Mariah and moves into her dorm.  Robyn happily scoops up Meri's nights with Kody and every time one of the kids get too close to Meri's vacant mansion her security alarm sends sirens echoing across the street and sends an alert to her cellphone.  Meri calls Kody from campus and demand he keep HIS kids off her property.



Roflmfao!!!!!! GREAT ideas! Not so far fetched ether, huh?


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I think at this point they feel kind of trapped. I'm talking about Christine and Janelle.  I was surprised that Christine mentioned recently she thought about leaving because she's usually the one putting on a front.  Janelle already left before for a year or two.  I think in Janelle's case she has stayed because of her kids and low self esteem.  Christine stays because she grew up in a cult and doesn't know how to think outside the box of staying miserably married to an idiot.
> 
> The Browns need some new story lines.  Two things I don't want to hear about anymore ever is Meri's baby/fertility and the jewelry closet business
> 
> Here's some script ideas TLC:
> 
> Meri and Robyn have a fight over Kody 'accidentally' falling asleep at Robyn's on Meri's night.  Kody swears he fell asleep on Robyn's couch while listening to a motivational speaker on his ipod but later that same morning Meri spots Robyn laundering the sheets and a series of lacy underthings...drama and tears ensue.
> 
> Christine, still haunted by the caramel incident, sends her younger kids to plant a trail of caramels leading into Meri and Robyn's doors to entice ants into their homes.  She feels bad and realizing she is not being a good sister wife spends the afternoon scraping the melted caramels off the concrete.
> 
> Janelle locks Kody out for three weeks.  Kody doesn't notice.  Janelle doesn't react and keeps secretly funneling money away into her secret off-shore account for The Great Escape.
> 
> Mariah arrives home from school a day and half after classes start because no one there is paying attention to her.  Meri enrolls in a few classes, drives back up with Mariah and moves into her dorm.  Robyn happily scoops up Meri's nights with Kody and every time one of the kids get too close to Meri's vacant mansion her security alarm sends sirens echoing across the street and sends an alert to her cellphone.  Meri calls Kody from campus and demand he keep HIS kids off her property.


 
How fun, we'll write script ideas

Janelle and Christine decide to get married (to each other) and we have a real marriage. The new Sister Wives! Then dealing with the ex's.

Robyn starts an escort business and rents out Kody to rich old ladies looking for a good time while in Vegas.

Meri turns her house into a bed and breakfast, and finally has a real use for the wet bar.


----------



## pixiejenna

PJ86 said:


> How do these men find women to do this?



I don't know. The thing I did notice in that article is the husband was Mormon but not polygamous his first wife came from a polygamous family and expected sisterwives. 



rockhollow said:


> Yes, maybe rating are not so high for the Browns, and TLC has feelers out.
> We here mostly watch, but we're not that big of a group, so maybe the masses don't watch.
> I'm scared to think about what the Brown's would do the ramp it up.



They are only in season 4 and everyone is sick of their SL's or rather the lack of them.  



PJ86 said:


> Pixiejenna and Rockhollow, I agree that the Browns better watch out.   I wish they would do an hour show weekly and do all the families.  The *Browns are barely filling out the 30 min they are given.  *
> 
> *The public cannot take another 30 min focused on Robyn.*
> 
> Either give us the goods Brown family, or bring on the family in the article that are willing to talk about the good details that we really want to know.





babypie said:


> I think at this point they feel kind of trapped. I'm talking about Christine and Janelle.  I was surprised that Christine mentioned recently she thought about leaving because she's usually the one putting on a front.  Janelle already left before for a year or two.  I think in Janelle's case she has stayed because of her kids and low self esteem.  Christine stays because she grew up in a cult and doesn't know how to think outside the box of staying miserably married to an idiot.
> 
> The Browns need some new story lines.  Two things I don't want to hear about anymore ever is Meri's baby/fertility and the jewelry closet business
> 
> Here's some script ideas TLC:
> 
> Meri and Robyn have a fight over Kody 'accidentally' falling asleep at Robyn's on Meri's night.  Kody swears he fell asleep on Robyn's couch while listening to a motivational speaker on his ipod but later that same morning Meri spots Robyn laundering the sheets and a series of lacy underthings...drama and tears ensue.
> 
> Christine, still haunted by the caramel incident, sends her younger kids to plant a trail of caramels leading into Meri and Robyn's doors to entice ants into their homes.  She feels bad and realizing she is not being a good sister wife spends the afternoon scraping the melted caramels off the concrete.
> 
> Janelle locks Kody out for three weeks.  Kody doesn't notice.  Janelle doesn't react and keeps secretly funneling money away into her secret off-shore account for The Great Escape.
> 
> Mariah arrives home from school a day and half after classes start because no one there is paying attention to her.  Meri enrolls in a few classes, drives back up with Mariah and moves into her dorm.  Robyn happily scoops up Meri's nights with Kody and every time one of the kids get too close to Meri's vacant mansion her security alarm sends sirens echoing across the street and sends an alert to her cellphone.  Meri calls Kody from campus and demand he keep HIS kids off her property.



I don't ever recall them doing a 30 minute eppy before. It seemed like they struggled to come up with enough footage for it.  

OMG ITA I am SO sick of hearing about Robyn. 

  Now those are some SL's that would help pick up the ratings.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> How fun, we'll write script ideas
> 
> Janelle and Christine decide to get married (to each other) and we have a real marriage. The new Sister Wives! Then dealing with the ex's.
> 
> Robyn starts an escort business and rents out Kody to rich old ladies looking for a good time while in Vegas.
> 
> *Meri turns her house into a bed and breakfast, and finally has a real use for the wet bar.*



Meri makes Christine cook the meals for the guests, Janelle does the B&B finances, Robyn sets up a jewelry display in the foyer and wont let anyone checkout until they buy something, Mariah sulks the entire time even though she's in college she likes to know she has four spare bedrooms waiting for her and Meri stands behind the wetbar making mocktails and serving store bought caramels.


----------



## cjy

All these comments are cracking me up!


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> The Browns need some new story lines.  Two things I don't want to hear about anymore ever is Meri's baby/fertility and the jewelry closet business
> 
> Here's some script ideas TLC:
> 
> Meri and Robyn have a fight over Kody 'accidentally' falling asleep at Robyn's on Meri's night.  Kody swears he fell asleep on Robyn's couch while listening to a motivational speaker on his ipod but later that same morning *Meri spots Robyn laundering the sheets and a series of lacy underthing*s...drama and tears ensue.
> 
> Christine, still haunted by the caramel incident, sends her younger kids to plant a trail of caramels leading into Meri and Robyn's doors to entice ants into their homes.  She feels bad and realizing she is not being a good sister wife *spends the afternoon scraping the melted caramels off the concrete*.
> 
> Janelle locks Kody out for three weeks.  Kody doesn't notice.  J*anelle doesn't react and keeps secretly funneling money away into her secret off-shore account for The Great Escape.*
> 
> Mariah arrives home from school a day and half after classes start because no one there is paying attention to her.  Meri enrolls in a few classes, drives back up with Mariah and moves into her dorm.  Robyn happily scoops up Meri's nights with Kody and every time one of the kids get too close to Meri's vacant mansion her security alarm sends sirens echoing across the street and sends an alert to her cellphone.  *Meri calls Kody from campus and demand he keep HIS kids off her property.*



Brilliant babypie


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> How fun, we'll write script ideas
> 
> *Janelle and Christine decide to get married (to each other) and we have a real marriage. *The new Sister Wives! Then dealing with the ex's.
> 
> *Robyn starts an escort business and rents out Kody to rich old ladies looking for a good time while in Vegas.*
> 
> Meri turns her house into a bed and breakfast, *and finally has a real use for the wet bar.*


----------



## babypie

Even a hair intervention episode would liven things up, but the wives claim to love Kody's hair.  I don't know a woman alive who covets a shaggy double sided comb over.


----------



## babypie




----------



## bnjj

babypie, those were great!

I haven't watched the caramels ep yet.  Will have to do that this weekend.


----------



## PJ86

Mariah's home from school already?  I realize it is a 3 day weekend, but she just left.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Even a hair intervention episode would liven things up, but the wives claim to love Kody's hair.  I don't know a woman alive who covets a shaggy double sided comb over.



He needs to cut that mop.  The bald sides with the floppy pieces from the top section...... not a good look


----------



## rockhollow

This will be Kody's look soon if he doesn't cut his hair.


----------



## bnjj

Lmao!


----------



## babypie

Omg lmao!


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL rockhallow! But how will he shake is glorious hair like a rockstar?


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> LOL rockhallow! But how will he shake is glorious hair like a rockstar?



That shake of the hair nausiates me!


----------



## babypie

I always imagine bits of dandruff flying everywhere when he does that.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm not looking forward to tomorrow night's episode.
The Brown's answering questions.
Wait and see, we really won't find out any of the real questions we want to know.
It will be all questions that make the Brown's look like they are one big really happy family.


----------



## babypie

& Robyn cutting everyone off as usual.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I'm not looking forward to tomorrow night's episode.
> The Brown's answering questions.
> *Wait and see, we really won't find out any of the real questions we want to know.*
> It will be all questions that make the Brown's look like they are one big really happy family.



Yup, I have a feeling tomorrow night's episode is going to be incredibly boring.  Wish they would stop doing Q&A episodes.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was just looking on TVGuide.com to see if I could tell how many more eppys left in the season but I couldn't. However Sept 8th's eppy is titled *A Wife Decides *so I guess we'll finally hear Meri's decision which we already know cause Robyn isn't pregnant lol. I can't believe they will dedicate a whole eppy to beating this dead horse. *gags*


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I was just looking on TVGuide.com to see if I could tell how many more eppys left in the season but I couldn't. However Sept 8th's eppy is titled *A Wife Decides *so I guess we'll finally hear Meri's decision which we already know cause Robyn isn't pregnant lol. I can't believe they will dedicate a whole eppy to beating this dead horse. *gags*



I can just imagine a lot more of Meri moaning and crying.


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> This will be Kody's look soon if he doesn't cut his hair.


----------



## PJ86

Tonights episode is 30 minutes.  Right after is that Robyn episode.  Just a warning!  Switch the channel fast.  Although, I may just have to watch again to see if I see anything new.  The first 7 minutes (edited: sorry, starts at min 5) were really just a killer though.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I was just looking on TVGuide.com to see if I could tell how many more eppys left in the season but I couldn't. However Sept 8th's eppy is titled *A Wife Decides *so I guess we'll finally hear Meri's decision which we already know cause Robyn isn't pregnant lol. I can't believe they will dedicate a whole eppy to beating this dead horse. *gags*


 
that almost sounds worst than tonight's show.
Meri moaning about how much she wants a child, but it just isn't right for her.
I wonder how long it will take Robyn to get pregnant once the decision is reveled.


----------



## pixiejenna

I missed tonight's eppy.

I guess it will take Robyn about 10 minutes to get a bun in her oven once Meri reveals her decision.


----------



## PJ86

Pixiejenna, it repeats in an hour.

Not much went on.  Robyn said she wouldn't care if Kody's signature hair was cut off, he was suprised I think b/c the others praise his mane.

The part that really bothered me, well parts, whenever Kody gave a disapproving look, comment, or gesture while a wife was discussing her emotions... whatever wife apologized having the feelings she had.  

The wives chose the life.


----------



## PJ86

I think they are replacing the Brown family with the new one they are debuting.


----------



## arnott

Kody dancing.   

Kody saying, "I'll have as many kids as I want"  with no regard to what his wives want.


----------



## babypie

I saw the preview for the new poly family.  Looks like they are all in one house. 

Hunter and Logan are my favorite kids. And Madison. Janelle's kids have minds of their own. 

Did anyone else notice the fugly shoes they all wore?!  I couldn't take my eyes off them.


----------



## arnott

babypie said:


> Did anyone else notice the fugly shoes they all wore?!  I couldn't take my eyes off them.



I did.  I thought they weren't that bad.  Could have been worse.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> I saw the preview for the new poly family.  Looks like they are all in one house.
> 
> Hunter and Logan are my favorite kids. And Madison. Janelle's kids have minds of their own.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the fugly shoes they all wore?!  I couldn't take my eyes off them.



I agree, I love Janelle's kids they seem the most well adjusted out of the bunch

and yes, those were some UGLY shoes!!!


----------



## slang

I noticed that Robin & Meri complement each other after their confessions at the Q&A and Janelle & Christine do the same to each other

For example, after the talk about Janelle losing weight only Christine complemented Janelle on her hard work - both Robin & Meri stayed quite


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> I agree, I love Janelle's kids they seem the most well adjusted out of the bunch
> 
> and yes, those were some UGLY shoes!!!



Yep!  Makes me wonder where Meri/Robyn are doing all their shopping in LV and only coming up with dated strappy platform clog things.  Robyn looked like she was heading for a job interview circa 1998.  



slang said:


> I noticed that Robin & Meri complement each other after their confessions at the Q&A and Janelle & Christine do the same to each other
> 
> For example, after the talk about Janelle losing weight only Christine complemented Janelle on her hard work - both Robin & Meri stayed quite



There's a definite divide.  And I hate the way Kody enjoys playing them against each other.


----------



## pixiejenna

Thanks PJ86 I caught most of the rerun missed the first 10 minutes cause I was catching the RHoNJ rerun which I also missed due to a late dinner lol. 

OMG those shoes were ugly! 

Their has been a divide in the wives for a while. I still believe the main reason why Meri befriended Robyn and wanted Kody to court her is so she could have a friend/sister in the family. Christine & Janelle have been close for a while and Meri was odd man out. She felt left out of this huge family and didn't have a close bond any of her sisterwives. Also by befriending the new wife she in turn gets more Kody time which I'm sure she sorely missed between Janelle & Christine. Kody seems to dedicate the majority of his time to who ever his newest wive/babymaker is. If she's always around Robyn and he's always around her she gets the spill off of it.

I also feel like Janelles kids are the most well adjusted and outspoken of the bunch.

The Kody's dance montage was SO something I could have done with out.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *I also feel like Janelles kids are the most well adjusted and outspoken of the bunch.*
> 
> The Kody's dance montage was SO something I could have done with out.



And Janelle is the one who always worked full time  even with young kids, while Christine seems to have backed out of the real estate thing because she thinks it's too time consuming.  Aspyn (Christine's daughter) seems to be the most opinionless of the bunch.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Thanks PJ86 I caught most of the rerun missed the first 10 minutes cause I was catching the RHoNJ rerun which I also missed due to a late dinner lol.
> 
> OMG those shoes were ugly!
> 
> Their has been a divide in the wives for a while. I still believe the main reason why Meri befriended Robyn and wanted Kody to court her is so she could have a friend/sister in the family. Christine & Janelle have been close for a while and Meri was odd man out. She felt left out of this huge family and didn't have a close bond any of her sisterwives. Also by befriending the new wife she in turn gets more Kody time which I'm sure she sorely missed between Janelle & Christine. Kody seems to dedicate the majority of his time to who ever his newest wive/babymaker is. If she's always around Robyn and he's always around her she gets the spill off of it.
> 
> I also feel like Janelles kids are the most well adjusted and outspoken of the bunch.
> 
> 
> The Kody's dance montage was SO something I could have done with out.



Yes, the divide is there, 2 against 2

There was so much about the Q&A show I didn't like - way too scripted, I felt. All those answers were way to rehearsed.
And that beginning with Kody running between the houses, with his golden mane flying - too corny.
 There is nothing good to say at all about Kody dancing.....

The only good part was that Robyn was relatively quiet, I thought she'd want to answer everything. 

I'm heading back to look at the bad shoes.


----------



## slang

The other thing I found interesting was that Christine says Kody is clean at her house where Robin is surprised by that.... I guess Kody is too busy when he stays at Robin's to be neat and clean, Kody must have all the time in the world when at Christine's because it sounded like they were talking about 2 different men

Also it is very telling that Janelle said if he was single he would have the "best of the best" since he likes nice cars, clothes and houses and would have lots of girlfriends which Kody seemed to agree about since he said he likes the company of women


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> The other thing I found interesting was that Christine says Kody is clean at her house where Robin is surprised by that.... I guess Kody is too busy when he stays at Robin's to be neat and clean, Kody must have all the time in the world when at Christine's because it sounded like they were talking about 2 different men
> 
> Also it is very telling that Janelle said if he was single he would have the "best of the best" since he likes nice cars, clothes and houses and would have lots of girlfriends which Kody seemed to agree about since he said he likes the company of women


 
yes to your comments, it just another example that they are not all living one life together. The women have their lives, and Kody just flits between them.

And then Janelle's comment - I bet Kody never goes without what he wants ever. They rest of the family might struggle to have nice things, but not Kody.

And then his comment about having as many children as he wants. It just shows that there will be more wives that will be able to have children in his future.
And Robyn should be able to have  quite a few more.


----------



## babypie

Hunter perpetually looks embarrassed by Kody.  

I get so sick of them saying over and over that they wont talk about their sex lives yet last week was 30 minutes of Robyn talking about her sex life.  With props.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> Hunter perpetually looks embarrassed by Kody.
> 
> I get so sick of them saying over and over that they wont talk about their sex lives yet last week was 30 minutes of Robyn talking about her sex life.  With props.



I love Hunter, he's my new favourite!!! I swear he just says things to be the opposite of Robin 

Robin thinks sex is for marriage, Hunter thinks its ok as long as they are in love...Robin thinks people should dress modestly, Hunter thinks revealing clothes are ok. 
He definitely hasn't drunk the kool aid


----------



## babypie

I hope Hunter runs far far away to college.  I kinda feel sorry for Janelle as all her kids are smart enough to leave so one day she'll be left alone with all the idiots.

I remember there was tension with the teenagers when Robyn came into the picture.  I watched some season 1 repeats recently on netflix and the girls were like "She's only 30? eeewww!".  (Also, I've always thought Robyn looks very harsh for her age)


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> I hope Hunter runs far far away to college.  I kinda feel sorry for Janelle as all her kids are smart enough to leave so one day she'll be left alone with all the idiots.
> 
> I remember there was tension with the teenagers when Robyn came into the picture.  I watched some season 1 repeats recently on netflix and the girls were like "She's only 30? eeewww!".  (Also, I've always thought Robyn looks very harsh for her age)


 

yes, poor Janelle - stuck in a family of idiots. Her children are probably the thing that keeps her sane - and work!
She'll defiantly be lonely once they are leave, and I bet they will all leave, I sure can't see any of them wanting the life their mom had. 

I also noticed when Janelle was talking about the positive changes she's making in her life, she talked about great mentors - all outside of the Brown family. That was very telling about any support she gets.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> yes, poor Janelle - stuck in a family of idiots. Her children are probably the thing that keeps her sane - and work!
> She'll defiantly be lonely once they are leave, and I bet they will all leave, I sure can't see any of them wanting the life their mom had.
> 
> *I also noticed when Janelle was talking about the positive changes she's making in her life, she talked about great mentors - all outside of the Brown family. That was very telling about any support she gets*.



These four women really have no bond whatsoever.  They are like acquaintances, not even close friends.  This is probably part of what makes them seem so fake.  They are always talking about being "one family" but we have yet to see anything that shows they feel like one family.  Four houses and all that space and not one dining room that fits all of them together for dinner?  You'd think they would get together every night for dinner, maybe rotating who cooks and whose house, but obviously they don't.  They do their own thing as four single mothers and get together every now and then like distant relatives.  Meri probably just microwaves tv dinners every night at sits by herself at the wetbar waiting for Mariah to text her.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> These four women really have no bond whatsoever.  They are like acquaintances, not even close friends.  This is probably part of what makes them seem so fake.  They are always talking about being "one family" but we have yet to see anything that shows they feel like one family.  Four houses and all that space and not one dining room that fits all of them together for dinner?  You'd think they would get together every night for dinner, maybe rotating who cooks and whose house, but obviously they don't.  They do their own thing as four single mothers and get together every now and then like distant relatives. * Meri probably just microwaves tv dinners every night at sits by herself at the wetbar waiting for Mariah to text her*.


 
you and me think alike, I so laugh at your comments - thanks!

Yes, I bet the only time the families are all together is Kody's kooky church services - and I bet anyone that can miss them - does.


----------



## babypie

Looks like Christine got her "frumpy" tshirts after all: http://www.cafepress.com/mysisterwifescloset4


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA the Q&A session was way too scripted. Not sure why they even did it to be honest.

*Babypie *lol good point about their reluctance to talk about their sex lives after Robyn gave a "sermon" about hers. I believe the jest of her "sermon" was do as I say not as I do haha. The sermon IMO was a very mixed message too the kids, I felt like it was it was intended to put fear in the girls so they don't step out of line. But then at the end of her story she was "pure" again for her new hubby so basically if you mess up you can be forgiven and become pure again. Now if that isn't a mixed message I don't know what is. I think thier reluctance to talk about their sex lives have to do with the fact that they don't even discuss it with each other, so why would they air it on TV. I think they prefer to keep their heads in the sand when it comes too that. I think if they all knew what was going on in eachothers beds it would make for WWIII. I don't think they can mentally handle it. 

I think Jannelles kids will all leave her too, however I don't mean it in a bad way. I just see them as being the successful ones of the bunch, I see them going to college and really making something of themselves. I think they will take care of her and visit their sisters/brothers but want nothing to do with polygamy. The real question is will Janelle stick around after all her kids are gone? She's working very hard on her weight loss, and a lot of times when one spouse makes that change the relationship isn't the same and they grow apart and split. I don't foresee Janelle getting a big head about her weight loss but I could see her growing enough confidence to walk away for good(since she's done it before) and finding someone who she won't have to share. And in all honesty out of all the wives Janelle & Kody act more as  if they have a business arraignment than a marriage. I just don't see or  feel a genuine connection between the two of them.

It is telling that Jannelle's sources of inspiration were not family driven, it goes to show they are not as much of a unit as they want others to think. I think other than her kids her only support she really has is Chrisitne. I think Kody would probably prefer her to stay overweight to keep her self esteem down so it's easier for him to manipulate her mentally. I think that's why he "prefers larger women" as he put it, because if they have low self esteem they will stay around and put up with his BS. We all know Meri isn't going to support her and Robyn won't either. Ironically Meri is picking up all the extra pounds Janelle is loosing . . .


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I hope Hunter runs far far away to college.  I kinda feel sorry for Janelle as all her kids are smart enough to leave so one day she'll be left alone with all the idiots.
> 
> I remember there was tension with the teenagers when Robyn came into the picture.  I watched some season 1 repeats recently on netflix and the girls were like "She's only 30? eeewww!".  (Also, I've always thought Robyn looks very harsh for her age)



I am still holding out for Janelle to leave, or hoping she does.
Maybe when the older kids are out of the house, they will sit her down for a long talk.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> ITA the Q&A session was way too scripted. Not sure why they even did it to be honest.
> 
> *Babypie lol good point about their reluctance to talk about their sex lives after Robyn gave a "sermon" about hers.* I believe the jest of her "sermon" was do as I say not as I do haha. The sermon IMO was a very mixed message too the kids, I felt like it was it was intended to put fear in the girls so they don't step out of line. But then at the end of her story she was "pure" again for her new hubby so basically if you mess up you can be forgiven and become pure again. Now if that isn't a mixed message I don't know what is. I think thier reluctance to talk about their sex lives have to do with the fact that they don't even discuss it with each other, so why would they air it on TV. I think they prefer to keep their heads in the sand when it comes too that. I think if they all knew what was going on in eachothers beds it would make for WWIII. I don't think they can mentally handle it.
> 
> I think Jannelles kids will all leave her too, however I don't mean it in a bad way. I just see them as being the successful ones of the bunch, I see them going to college and really making something of themselves. I think they will take care of her and visit their sisters/brothers but want nothing to do with polygamy. The real question is will Janelle stick around after all her kids are gone? *She's working very hard on her weight loss, and a lot of times when one spouse makes that change the relationship isn't the same and they grow apart and split. I don't foresee Janelle getting a big head about her weight loss but I could see her growing enough confidence to walk away for good(since she's done it before) and finding someone who she won't have to share. *And in all honesty out of all the wives Janelle & Kody act more as  if they have a business arraignment than a marriage. I just don't see or  feel a genuine connection between the two of them.
> 
> It is telling that Jannelle's sources of inspiration were not family driven, it goes to show they are not as much of a unit as they want others to think. I think other than her kids her only support she really has is Chrisitne. I think Kody would probably prefer her to stay overweight to keep her self esteem down so it's easier for him to manipulate her mentally. I think that's why he "prefers larger women" as he put it, because if they have low self esteem they will stay around and put up with his BS. *We all know Meri isn't going to support her and Robyn won't either. Ironically Meri is picking up all the extra pounds Janelle is loosing . . *.



Loved all your observations.

Maybe Janelle will be the one to leave...... and write a tell all!


----------



## PJ86

slang said:


> *The other thing I found interesting was that Christine says Kody is clean at her house where Robin is surprised by that....* I guess Kody is too busy when he stays at Robin's to be neat and clean, Kody must have all the time in the world when at Christine's because it sounded like they were talking about 2 different men
> 
> Also it is very telling that Janelle said if he was single he would have the "best of the best" since he likes nice cars, clothes and houses and would have lots of girlfriends which Kody seemed to agree about since he said he likes the company of women



I think Kody is busying himself so he doesn't have to hit the bed with Christine too early.  

I wish they would stop pumping Kody's ego up with compliments.. it makes him shake his mane at the camera.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Looks like Christine got her "frumpy" tshirts after all: http://www.cafepress.com/mysisterwifescloset4



Which one did you order?


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> ITA the Q&A session was way too scripted. Not sure why they even did it to be honest.
> 
> *Babypie *lol good point about their reluctance to talk about their sex lives after Robyn gave a "sermon" about hers. I believe the jest of her "sermon" was do as I say not as I do haha. The sermon IMO was a very mixed message too the kids, I felt like it was it was intended to put fear in the girls so they don't step out of line. But then at the end of her story she was "pure" again for her new hubby so basically if you mess up you can be forgiven and become pure again. Now if that isn't a mixed message I don't know what is. I think thier reluctance to talk about their sex lives have to do with the fact that they don't even discuss it with each other, so why would they air it on TV. I think they prefer to keep their heads in the sand when it comes too that. I think if they all knew what was going on in eachothers beds it would make for WWIII. I don't think they can mentally handle it.
> 
> I think Jannelles kids will all leave her too, however I don't mean it in a bad way. I just see them as being the successful ones of the bunch, I see them going to college and really making something of themselves. I think they will take care of her and visit their sisters/brothers but want nothing to do with polygamy. The real question is will Janelle stick around after all her kids are gone? She's working very hard on her weight loss, and a lot of times when one spouse makes that change the relationship isn't the same and they grow apart and split. I don't foresee Janelle getting a big head about her weight loss but I could see her growing enough confidence to walk away for good(since she's done it before) and finding someone who she won't have to share. And in all honesty out of all the wives Janelle & Kody act more as  if they have a business arraignment than a marriage. I just don't see or  feel a genuine connection between the two of them.
> 
> It is telling that Jannelle's sources of inspiration were not family driven, it goes to show they are not as much of a unit as they want others to think. I think other than her kids her only support she really has is Chrisitne. I think Kody would probably prefer her to stay overweight to keep her self esteem down so it's easier for him to manipulate her mentally. I think that's why he "prefers larger women" as he put it, because if they have low self esteem they will stay around and put up with his BS. We all know Meri isn't going to support her and Robyn won't either. Ironically Meri is picking up all the extra pounds Janelle is loosing . . .


 
yes to all you say - lots of snickers about the Meri comment.

We all hope that Janelle will get out at some point - and hope for a tell all book that would make her a nice little nest egg - but with Janelle's work ethic, I don't think she'd struggle if on her own. And thankfully she's not married to Kody so she wouldn't have to support his lazy ***.


----------



## PJ86

rockhollow said:


> yes to all you say - lots of snickers about the Meri comment.
> 
> We all hope that Janelle will get out at some point - and hope for a tell all book that would make her a nice little nest egg - but with Janelle's work ethic, I don't think she'd struggle if on her own. *And thankfully she's not married to Kody so she wouldn't have to support his lazy ***.*



Excellent point.   
Love it.  Kody would be pissed.


----------



## babypie

I'm telling ya, Janelle is secretly saving money!  She's gonna be thin, hot and rich when she leaves him!


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I'm telling ya, Janelle is secretly saving money!  She's gonna be thin, hot and rich when she leaves him!



Yesssss.  We can only hope.

It will be a lifetime movie of the week!  Hmm, we need a title and actress, and who would play Kody (and no, a donkey hybrid can't play him.. eeee-ahhh)? ..
I wish Meredith Baxter (Birney) was younger.


----------



## rockhollow

PJ86 said:


> Yesssss.  We can only hope.
> 
> It will be a lifetime movie of the week!  Hmm, we need a title and actress, and who would play Kody (and no, a donkey hybrid can't play him.. eeee-ahhh)? ..
> I wish Meredith Baxter (Birney) was younger.



Here's someone to play Kody


----------



## babypie

Not Jim Carey but the other guy from Dumb and Dumber could play kody. Same hair!


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Here's someone to play Kody



Kody would have hair envy.


----------



## babypie

My cast:
*Kody*: Guy from Dumb & Dumber
*Robyn*: Wicked Witch of the West
*Mariah*: Veruca Salt
*Janelle*: Melanie Griffith in Working Girl
*Meri*: Kathy Bates in Misery (they'd just have to make her orange)
*Christine:* Chloe Sevigny in Big Love


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> My cast:
> *Kody*: Guy from Dumb & Dumber
> *Robyn*: Wicked Witch of the West
> *Mariah*: Veruca Salt
> *Janelle*: Melanie Griffith in Working Girl
> *Meri*: Kathy Bates in Misery (they'd just have to make her orange)
> *Christine:* Chloe Sevigny in Big Love


 
great cast!!!


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> My cast:
> *Kody*: Guy from Dumb & Dumber
> *Robyn*: Wicked Witch of the West
> *Mariah*: Veruca Salt
> *Janelle*: Melanie Griffith in Working Girl
> *Meri*: Kathy Bates in Misery (they'd just have to make her orange)
> *Christine:* Chloe Sevigny in Big Love



Love it! I'd watch


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> My cast:
> *Kody*: Guy from Dumb & Dumber
> *Robyn*: Wicked Witch of the West
> *Mariah*: Veruca Salt
> *Janelle*: Melanie Griffith in Working Girl
> *Meri*: Kathy Bates in Misery (they'd just have to make her orange)
> *Christine:* Chloe Sevigny in Big Love



That is perfecto!


----------



## PJ86

Tonight's episode is an hour long.  "A Wife Decides".

So we get an answer, and this has been dragged out for so long.  I could care less.
Also Janelle reaches a plateau on weight loss (didn't that happen a few weeks ago?).


----------



## babypie

Yeah, they had an episode about her plateau very recently when she smashed up her scale.  

So we already know we'll get more Meri/crying/baby stuff.  I'm guessing the elusive mission statement will make an appearance again.  Can't they give Christine an even halfway interesting storyline?


----------



## caitlin1214

Back to Robin's story: I really wish people would stop telling kids - no sex ever until marriage! 

I wish they'd stop painting sex as this horrible thing (even if they add, "But when you're married, it's awesome!") 

I get that parents want their kids to wait for the right person, but there also needs to be an "If you don't wait, we still love you" and an "if you don't wait, it's very important that you take all the right precautions" thrown in there.

Hunter has the right idea: I'm going to wait until I find the right person, not necessarily until marriage.


----------



## babypie

It reminds me of Big Love when the teenage son started having sex with his girlfriend and they made him feel so ashamed and guilty that he proposed to the girlfriend.  Do they want their kids to marry the first person who comes along?


----------



## pixiejenna

Christine is probably still stuck on her plateau and very frustrated.

I'm not looking forward too the Meri/Kody/Robyn baby SL. We all know the answer she doesn't want a baby of her own anymore. And since this was filmed so  long ago I'm sure we would have heard about it if Robyn was preggers again.

Babypie I didn't even realize it until you pointed it out but the mission statement has been her only SL other than her trying to get her real estate license and bailing on it.

I feel like this season is really lacking SL's they are too couped up in their individual homes they need to either go out and work/live or at least spend time together.


----------



## PJ86

Robyn is starting to seem over Kody esp when they are on the couch.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kody copaired Meri to a dog because what woman doesn't want to be compared to a dog am I right?!? Honestly I'd be shocked if he said anything else.


----------



## pixiejenna

At least we get to see red rock canyon in this eppy! I love red rock canyon.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> Kody copaired Meri to a dog because what woman doesn't want to be compared to a dog am I right?!? Honestly I'd be shocked if he said anything else.



He's an idiot.


----------



## PJ86

OMG why has Meri not gone to see a doctor yet to see what chances she has?

Meri is stringing him along for sympathy.  

She is crying over him saying wait, but (and I rarely would defend Kody) he would have been happy years ago if she was actually trying.  He probably is trying to get this drama to end.

how old is meri?  (about 42, just looked it up)


----------



## PJ86

Uh oh, the Meri and Christine are tweeting to watch them at a different time next Sunday.  That other poly family is in their spot.................... and so it begins.


----------



## pixiejenna

I was kind of supprised the Kody said he didn't want to have another kid with Meri unless it happened naturally which we know it wont right after she said she wanted to go to a DR about it. What a jackhole not like I didn't already know that. I hate that it kind of makes me feel bad for Meri and I can't stand her.


----------



## pixiejenna

PJ86 said:


> Uh oh, the Meri and Christine are tweeting to watch them at a different time next Sunday.  That other poly family is in their spot.................... and so it begins.



LOL I'm excited about seeing the new family.


----------



## PJ86

I don't think Kody wants Robyn, his hottie, knocked up anymore than she has to be.

I felt completely different from you Pixie, I thought Kody was done with Meri's bull****.  She has been sitting on the decision for years, and I think he is tired of discussing it.  She wouldn't make a decision he has been waiting for years for, and so he made it.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> I was kind of supprised the Kody said he didn't want to have another kid with Meri unless it happened naturally which we know it wont right after she said she wanted to go to a DR about it. What a jackhole not like I didn't already know that. *I hate that it kind of makes me feel bad for Meri and I can't stand her.*



:lolots:

I can't believe you are actually feeling that for Meri.  
I feel like I am being cold about her.  Not.  

Janelle saying she wasn't sick of seeing the duffel bag.  She liked Kody being gone.
She is getting back in shape to get back out there on the market. Well we can hope!

did you see the previews for next week with Robyn going off on that woman in the audience?


----------



## caitlin1214

babypie said:


> It reminds me of Big Love when the teenage son started having sex with his girlfriend and they made him feel so ashamed and guilty that he proposed to the girlfriend.  Do they want their kids to marry the first person who comes along?



On Preachers' Daughters, it came out that Kolby's oldest sister didn't wait before getting married. When discussing it with her family, she essentially told her younger sisters that if it's between not waiting for marriage or getting married early so you can have sex, the lesser of two evils is not waiting.


----------



## PJ86

mariah brown &#8207;@mariahlian 20h
why do people on my floor think it's okay to blare music at this hour?
Details



mariah brown &#8207;@mariahlian 4 Sep
I was gonna go donate blood until I realized that I went to 6 different countries in a matter of 20 days so yeah that's not happening


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL I feel bad for Meri because I feel like once Kody said his piece  that was the end he made the decision. Like she must obey his wishes  and disregard her own feelings. I feel like both of them have drawn out the baby issue. If Kody wanted to end it sooner he would have and told her no and would have been the end of it. I think a part of it was drawn out because Mariah wanted her mom to have another baby. Now that she'll be out of the picture soon because she'll be at school I feel like that kind of changes the equation. They have one less person pressuring them to do it. I think another part of it being drawn out was I don't think Meri is still very hurt/raw over his miscarriages/trials of trying to get pregnant. It hasn't affected Kody as much because he had two other wives popping out kids for him. The loss is still there but not to the same effect as it is for her. I think she carries a great amount of shame not being able to give Kody the kids she/he want. Now she feels like the odd man out cause she's the only wive who has no kids at home now. In their lifestyle it's the wives job to pop them out. She feels like a failure because she can't.


----------



## bnjj

The baby discussion on this ep was completely ridiculous. Do these people ever talk about anything? How could they go out there with zero idea of which way the other was leaning?? If he had decided he did not want a child unless it happened naturally then why was it last episode that he said to her she needed to give him her decision?? He should have told her at some point that he didn't want to resort to science.

What on earth did his comment about Meri being a woman and being able to change her mind many times mean???  He's the one who said no, not Meri.  Gah, that man is frustrating!

The lack of communication within this family is ridiculous.

Janelle is the only sensible one of the bunch.


----------



## pixiejenna

The other thing I forgot to note is when they were on the couch session Janelle talked about having no desire to be a part of the jewellery business she'd rather focus her energy on something more lucrative. Both Robyn & Kody seemed to roll their eyes are they melding into the same person?!? I think Kody looked kind of surprised I think it kind of hit him that she's distancing herself from the family.


----------



## pixiejenna

bnjj said:


> The baby discussion on this ep was completely ridiculous. Do these people ever talk about anything? How could they go out there with zero idea of which way the other was leaning?? If he had decided he did not want a child unless it happened naturally then why was it last episode that he said to her she needed to give him her decision?? He should have told her at some point that he didn't want to resort to science.
> 
> What on earth did his comment about Meri being a woman and being able to change her mind many times mean???  He's the one who said no, not Meri.  Gah, that man is frustrating!
> *
> The lack of communication within this family is ridiculous.*
> 
> Janelle is the only sensible one of the bunch.



Communication is not their strong suit. It kind of reminds me of being at work, when something changes and no one knows about it because it wasn't communicated to the people who it would actually affect. HOwever if something juicy is out there everyone will know it in about 30-60 minutes flat.


----------



## HarliRexx

bnjj said:


> The baby discussion on this ep was completely ridiculous. Do these people ever talk about anything? How could they go out there with zero idea of which way the other was leaning?? If he had decided he did not want a child unless it happened naturally then why was it last episode that he said to her she needed to give him her decision?? He should have told her at some point that he didn't want to resort to science.
> 
> *What on earth did his comment about Meri being a woman and being able to change her mind many times mean???  He's the one who said no, not Meri.  Gah, that man is frustrating!*
> 
> The lack of communication within this family is ridiculous.
> 
> Janelle is the only sensible one of the bunch.



I took it to mean he thinks women are fickle and therefore Meri will continue to flip flop on the baby issue even though they've supposedly come to an agreement. But no matter how many times she changes her mind he's going to say oh that's a great decision and I support you, not because he actually cares one way or another, it's just what he thinks he's supposed to do.


----------



## PJ86

I believe that if Meri screamed from the top of RedRock "I want a baby", Kody would have been on board, but Meri did her wishy-washy stance.  

I think Meri set up the situation so it would be Kody who said "no", not her.  

I think I am in the minority here.

bnjj, agree there is no communication.  It really took a trip to a rock quarry for Meri to ask how he felt.   It's actually sad since they have been married for 20 years.


----------



## HarliRexx

So what's with Meri's ending statement, "now that we're not having a baby, I'm wondering, what value am I to the family?" Really? 

Was Christine being serious when she was complaining about the kids building forts and tents in her back yard? Saying it was a disaster and atrocious? And that they "trashed" her backyard?


----------



## PJ86

I don't see how it trashed the backyard, when the backyard is just dirt.


----------



## arnott

The pieces Kody designed for his wives are on the online store!


----------



## rockhollow

Sister Wives is on the way out if this the crap storylines they have. I bet 5 Wives will be way more exciting next week.

This ridiculous baby storyline. Really, if Meri wanted another baby, what has she been doing for the last 18 years? I know she's had a couple of miscarriages, so she must have had Dr's advice about it.
If she wanted to do more to have a baby, why didn't she do something years ago?

She wanted Kody to say no so that she can blame Kody - she'll be able to continue to play the victim, poor me, I so wanted another baby, but Kody said no.
I wonder if Robyn was secretly glad, so that leaves her the only available wife to have kids.

Kody designing jewelry - another stupid storyline. Another line in their jewelry, that I can't believe anyone wants. 
And another dig at Robyn's ex - she's a phoenix, rising out of the mess that was her life before Kody.
Although I laughed at the dog comments for Meri - he should have gone with this for her!

The bag burning!!! What was that.
He still has to go between the houses, and will still need to take stuff with him and will need a bag, so what was the point?
Wasn't that a waste of money to buy that barbeque and burn that bag? Won't he just have to buy another one now?
I loved Janelle who wasn't concerned with the stupid bag. 

I've lots more to say, but got to go to work - more ranting later.


----------



## babypie

I'm thinking using scientific methods to conceive might be frowned upon in their lifestyle?  If Meri really wanted another baby via IVF she would've started the process a decade ago.  I think Kody does want Meri to have another baby because his sole purpose on earth is to produce as many spawn as possible, but he is just telling Meri no because he doesn't think it will happen for her and he wants to put an end to the issue (aka shut Meri up about it).  

Last night's talk was so frustrating.  Kody asked Meri what her decision was, Meri wants to know Kody's decision.  Kody says no.  Meri asks him again.  Kody says no again.  Meri says her answer is yes.  Kody basically says too bad I called it first so lets sit on the No.  Meri goes crying to Robyn.  Meri boo hoos to the camera about having no point in the family.

Did anyone notice when Meri was talking to Robyn at the end she said she did want a baby because she'd always pictured raising kids with sister wives...didn't she already do that with Mariah?  For Meri it seems she had no sister wife until Robyn.


----------



## babypie

The jewelry supplier, or whoever the blonde lady was, was getting high and mighty for the camera saying they kept getting turned down by casinos because they were polygamists -  I kept thinking no, you kept getting turned down because you have a crappy product that isn't going to sell in a casino gift shop.  Women with $200+ to spend on something in Vegas aren't going to want to buy Robyn's tacky phoenix rising from the purity ashes necklace!  
...
When Meri and Kody were climbing up the rocks Kody made a point about her shoes being clogs.  Again, where are they getting these shoes from?! 



HarliRexx said:


> So what's with Meri's ending statement, "now that we're not having a baby, I'm wondering, what value am I to the family?" Really?



As horrifying as it sounds, in their belief system a woman's "job" is to pop out babies.  The more the better.  For someone in their culture to only have one child is rare.  So in their eyes, Christine and Janelle have a higher status than Meri because they had six each of Kody's children and Meri had one.


----------



## pixiejenna

HarliRexx said:


> So what's with Meri's ending statement, "now that we're not having a baby, I'm wondering, what value am I to the family?" Really?
> 
> *Was Christine being serious when she was complaining about the kids building forts and tents in her back yard? Saying it was a disaster and atrocious? And that they "trashed" her backyard*?



This statement made me LOL your back yard is freaking gravel & dirt how the heck do you trash that?!? You moved to the desert so unless you want to spend a ton of money to buy grass then tons more watering it everyday so it dosent' die get over it.



arnott said:


> The pieces Kody designed for his wives are on the online store!



I had to go check them out they are ok but not anything I'd buy. And the prices are ridiculous! Also Meri's heart is the cheapest lol.  



babypie said:


> Did anyone notice when Meri was talking to Robyn at the end she said she did want a baby because she'd always pictured raising kids with sister wives...didn't she already do that with Mariah?  For Meri it seems she had no sister wife until Robyn.



She really hasn't though, she terrorized Janelle and Christine wasn't high on her list either. I think Robyn actually looked sad that Kody shot it down like she wanted to do it for Meri so their kids could have the same bond they do. 



babypie said:


> The jewelry supplier, or whoever the blonde lady was, was getting high and mighty for the camera saying they kept getting turned down by casinos because they were polygamists -*  I kept thinking no, you kept getting turned down because you have a crappy product that isn't going to sell in a casino gift shop.  Women with $200+ to spend on something in Vegas aren't going to want to buy Robyn's tacky phoenix rising from the purity ashes necklace! *



THIS! I I was looking to spend some big money in vegas it wouldn't be the junk they are designing. You can get Tiffany stealing silver jewelry in the same price range maybe not the more popular items but they have stuff in the 150-250 range. I think the supplier put it out there to make it seem their products are popular/desired. Somehow I really doubt Casinos that make millions off of people gambling and shows that have naked women really give to sh!ts about them being polygamous I think they just don't like the product and can use their religion as a easy way to pass on them.


----------



## arnott

Hope Mariah doesn't throw another tantrum when Meri breaks the news to her.


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> This statement made me LOL your back yard is freaking gravel & dirt how the heck do you trash that?!? You moved to the desert so unless you want to spend a ton of money to buy grass then tons more watering it everyday so it dosent' die get over it.



There's a ton of laws and limits about planting grass in LV, but they can at least make a clean place out of the dirt for the kids to play.  I think Christine was joking but she tends to try to be sarcastic and it usually comes across as lame.


----------



## bnjj

I will be in Vegas next month and I definitely will not be buying any of their fugly jewellery.

They could put down faux grass but it is HORRIBLY expensive.


----------



## pixiejenna

With all that land they have honestly they should plant some gardens. The kids would LOVE helping tending too it and they could save some money on groceries get the kids into eating healthier foods. My grandparents lived in Phoenix and they literately made their whole backyard a garden. Fresh fruit & veggies galore we have pics of my bro with squash as big as he is.


----------



## caitlin1214

bnjj said:


> The baby discussion on this ep was completely ridiculous. Do these people ever talk about anything? How could they go out there with zero idea of which way the other was leaning?? If he had decided he did not want a child unless it happened naturally then why was it last episode that he said to her she needed to give him her decision?? He should have told her at some point that he didn't want to resort to science.
> 
> _What on earth did his comment about Meri being a woman and being able to change her mind many times mean???  He's the one who said no, not Meri.  Gah, that man is frustrating!_
> 
> The lack of communication within this family is ridiculous.
> 
> Janelle is the only sensible one of the bunch.



I believe he just quoted Shania Twain's Any Man of Mine:

_And if I change my mind
A million times
I wanna hear him say
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah I like it that way _


----------



## SherryF

I just went to the website and the new piece Kody designed has so many comments about the price being too high.  I think their suppliermismscrewing them.  That piece in sterling, wholesale would cost no more than $20 plus the chain, $5.  The price is $299 on their site.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think the supplier is screwing them I think they are being greedy. They are trying to take advantage of their "fans" because I don't know who else be buying their stuff.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> As horrifying as it sounds, in their belief system a woman's "job" is to pop out babies.  The more the better.  For someone in their culture to only have one child is rare.  So in their eyes, Christine and Janelle have a higher status than Meri because they had six each of Kody's children and Meri had one.



Yes, but she got a wet bar.

She fought tooth and nail for that wet bar.  If she had wanted a child, she would have let Kody know before now.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> With all that land they have honestly they should plant some gardens. The kids would LOVE helping tending too it and they could save some money on groceries get the kids into eating healthier foods. My grandparents lived in Phoenix and they literately made their whole backyard a garden. Fresh fruit & veggies galore we have pics of my bro with squash as big as he is.



That sounds wonderful.


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> With all that land they have honestly they should plant some gardens. The kids would LOVE helping tending too it and they could save some money on groceries get the kids into eating healthier foods. My grandparents lived in Phoenix and they literately made their whole backyard a garden. Fresh fruit & veggies galore we have pics of my bro with squash as big as he is.



Can you grow mac n cheese and hot dogs in the backyard?  That would be the only way to get them into gardening.


----------



## babypie

SherryF said:


> I just went to the website and the new piece Kody designed has so many comments about the price being too high.  I think their suppliermismscrewing them.  That piece in sterling, wholesale would cost no more than $20 plus the chain, $5.  The price is *$299* on their site.



That is beyond ridiculous.  :weird:


PJ86 said:


> Yes, but she got a wet bar.
> 
> She fought tooth and nail for that wet bar.  If she had wanted a child, she would have let Kody know before now.



The wet bar is her baby now.  I bet she's named it.


----------



## rockhollow

I've been to look at the website and the prices for their jewellery is ridiculous - someone is making a huge amount of money - either the manufacturers or the Brown's - and I bet it's the Browns.
The cost of those thin silver chains from Italy can't be more than $5 each, so the pendants are worth $150plus. 
Can there really be people out there that would spend that much?
We sell silver chains and pendants in our shop for $25.00 - $35.00 ( and I must say they are nicer than the sister wife things).

And I don't like that they are selling in a casino - what -  they have these religious values that they live by, but those don't count if it comes to making money?


----------



## TC1

babypie said:


> Can you grow mac n cheese and hot dogs in the backyard? That would be the only way to get them into gardening.


----------



## babypie

They are beyond hypocritical now.  I think they've figured out their fans aren't bright enough to notice so they don't even try to hide it now.  What about when they were comparing mermaid swimmers with cocktail waitresses and in the process insulting both.  I have more respect for a cocktail waitress who is earning her money honestly, not pimping themselves out on TV and ripping people off with jewelry.  

They are so obsessed with other women's body parts! Everywhere they go they comment on other women's clothing.  They are so judgmental and at the same time whining about being judged themselves.  I don't think a woman dressed as a mermaid in a casino is nearly as icky as seeing this much of Robyn's inner thigh   Someone should tell them if you give birth on TV (like a Kardashian), you have to STFU forever about any one else's modesty.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> They are beyond hypocritical now.  I think they've figured out their fans aren't bright enough to notice so they don't even try to hide it now.  What about when they were comparing mermaid swimmers with cocktail waitresses and in the process insulting both.  I have more respect for a cocktail waitress who is earning her money honestly, not pimping themselves out on TV and ripping people off with jewelry.
> 
> They are so obsessed with other women's body parts! Everywhere they go they comment on other women's clothing.  They are so judgmental and at the same time whining about being judged themselves.  I don't think a woman dressed as a mermaid in a casino is nearly as icky as seeing this much of Robyn's inner thigh   Someone should tell them if you give birth on TV (like a Kardashian), you have to STFU forever about any one else's modesty.


 
especially with Kody's hand in there!!!

And yes, babypie, their comments about mermaid vs cocktail waitresses was terrible.
After all their talk about modesty, it was just a joke.
And what was their excuse about their religion not agreeing with gambling, but somehow it was ok for them to sell their items in a casino?
The Brown's just make it up as they go!


----------



## babypie

This is a nice slice of passive aggressive pie


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> This is a nice slice of passive aggressive pie


 

oh Meri, that was quite the statement.
I wonder what it will do to Meri and Robyn's relationship once Robyn has a baseball team for Kody.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Can you grow mac n cheese and hot dogs in the backyard?  That would be the only way to get them into gardening.



:giggles:


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> This is a nice slice of passive aggressive pie



poooor Meri.

We know she is talking about Robyn b/c Janelle and Christine said they don't want anymore.


----------



## pixiejenna

babypie said:


> Can you grow mac n cheese and hot dogs in the backyard?  That would be the only way to get them into gardening.





ITA about the comments compairing the mermaids to cocktail waitresses. Very hypercritical they have their own delusional version of reality.



PJ86 said:


> poooor Meri.
> 
> We know she is talking about Robyn b/c Janelle and Christine said they don't want anymore.



Christ Janelle & Christine both gave him 6 kids each I don't blame them for saying I'm done. We know Robyn will pop at least 2-3 more kids out for him so she can prove that she's a "good wife". I wonder how she'll feel once he starts hunting for wive #5? I mean he started dating her when Christine was pregnant with her 6th. Since he's aging I don't think he'll wait that long to find wife #5. But who knows now that they are out of their element he may have a hard time finding wife #5. Maybe he'll import her from Utah lol.


----------



## rockhollow

I liked Christine's comments about the yard, the sand pit she called her yard.
She must be so happy with her home, she's always been a homemaker, so all that new space must be so nice.
I bet she'll get the yard in shape with time.


----------



## babypie

I really don't see Kody taking a 5th wife only because there's no vacant house next to them.  And we know how much the Browns have to live _together as a family_   She wouldn't even let a wet bar go so no way Meri would let another wife move into her museum.  I really think lack of a place for a 5th to live would be the ONLY reason he won't get another.


----------



## HarliRexx

babypie said:


> I really don't see Kody taking a 5th wife only because there's no vacant house next to them.  And we know how much the Browns have to live _together as a family_   She wouldn't even let a wet bar go so no way Meri would let another wife move into her museum.  I really think lack of a place for a 5th to live would be the ONLY reason he won't get another.



Yep, ITA... for now. Then what happens to the houses when the TLC checks run out? We've all been speculating how long that will last. If they end up being able to afford the houses there will be room for the next wife after Janelle wises up and gets the eff outta there!


----------



## caitlin1214

babypie said:


> They are beyond hypocritical now.  I think they've figured out their fans aren't bright enough to notice so they don't even try to hide it now.  What about when they were comparing mermaid swimmers with cocktail waitresses and in the process insulting both.  I have more respect for a cocktail waitress who is earning her money honestly, not pimping themselves out on TV and ripping people off with jewelry.
> 
> They are so obsessed with other women's body parts! Everywhere they go they comment on other women's clothing.  They are so judgmental and at the same time whining about being judged themselves.  I don't think a woman dressed as a mermaid in a casino is nearly as icky as seeing this much of Robyn's inner thigh   Someone should tell them if you give birth on TV (like a Kardashian), you have to STFU forever about any one else's modesty.



And yet, when Kody accompanied one of his daughters on a fashion shoot (as a potential career move for her) he made a big show of stepping out of the room while the models were changing. 


And I loved his saying that when his daughters show cleavage it's degrading.

Umm . . . to whom? Not to her, because last I checked, it's her body and she'll show what she feels comfortable showing. 

Way to perpetuate the whole Madonna/whore complex.


----------



## rockhollow

caitlin1214 said:


> And yet, when Kody accompanied one of his daughters on a fashion shoot (as a potential career move for her) he made a big show of stepping out of the room while the models were changing.
> 
> 
> *And I loved his saying that when his daughters show cleavage it's degrading.*
> 
> Umm . . . to whom? Not to her, because last I checked, it's her body and she'll show what she feels comfortable showing.
> 
> Way to perpetuate the whole Madonna/whore complex.



I forgot about that, what was that all about? How to make the girls feel ashamed of their bodies?
Very bad Kody!


----------



## AEGIS

PJ86 said:


> I enjoy reading your posts in other threads.




awww thanks


----------



## babypie

What father is that obsessed with his daughter's cleavage?  These people are really warped.  He moves them to 100+ degree summers and wants them in turtlenecks?  The teenagers are wearing tshirts/tanks like normal kids living in a desert.  None of them even wear shorts or skirts, it's always long jeans.  I have never seen anyone on that show be even close to immodest except for Robyn practically showing her cooch during childbirth.


----------



## arnott

Two out of three episodes are Q&A/discussion panel.  They must be running out of stories.


----------



## SherryF

rockhollow said:


> oh Meri, that was quite the statement.
> I wonder what it will do to Meri and Robyn's relationship once Robyn has a baseball team for Kody.


 
I have a feeling Robyn doesn't care to expand her family further.  Just a hunch.  She probably didn't realize basically she would be a single Mom who has help every 4th night and for all practical purposes no help from any sister wives.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> What father is that obsessed with his daughter's cleavage?  These people are really warped.  He moves them to 100+ degree summers and wants them in turtlenecks?  The teenagers are wearing tshirts/tanks like normal kids living in a desert.  None of them even wear shorts or skirts, it's always long jeans.  I have never seen anyone on that show be even close to immodest except for Robyn practically showing her cooch during childbirth.



Sure made me laugh, thanks.



SherryF said:


> I have a feeling Robyn doesn't care to expand her family further.  Just a hunch.  She probably didn't realize basically she would be a single Mom who has help every 4th night and for all practical purposes no help from any sister wives.



Wouldn't that be an interesting twist to the story, I think Kody wouldn't like that at all.
I do think Robyn feels powerful being the favorite wife. She'll have to find wife 5, if she doesn't want more kids.


----------



## rockhollow

Do you think the new sister wife show is more one big family living together?
Maybe that what Robyn wanted.
But she must have seen the family dynamics when courting Kody.

I sure don't see sisters when I watch the Brown women.
I have women friends that are my sisters, and We love and support each other - and thankfully we all get to have our own husbands.


----------



## athena21

I'm only halfway through season 3, but I've been keeping up on this thread because you all are hilarious 

Just curious, I'm at the part where they're applying for their little dream cul-de-sac where they'll build 4 houses right next to each other. From reading this I know they got it and built the houses - why did they build four individual houses? Why not purchase the lots, and build a huge plygmansion like what they had in Utah? Not sure about zoning laws or if that had a factor or anything, I was just curious. Four separate houses, even next to each other, doesn't seem as sister-wifey to me as what they had before.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> What father is that obsessed with his daughter's cleavage?  These people are really warped.  He moves them to 100+ degree summers and wants them in turtlenecks?  The teenagers are wearing tshirts/tanks like normal kids living in a desert.  None of them even wear shorts or skirts, it's always long jeans.  *I have never seen anyone on that show be even close to immodest except for Robyn practically showing her cooch during childbirth*.





As for Kodys degrading statement about boobs, he is an arsehole.  

He is screwing 4 women, only one of whom is his wife.. but let my cleavage show (a natural body part) and I am disgusting.  Pig.  

athena, to answer your question, zoning laws I think.  I would think you could only build a type of compoud on a large piece of land way out from city limits.  Or maybe Utah was different.


----------



## babypie

Even if they could legally build one big house again there's no way they would want that.  As much as they moaned about the four rental homes you could tell they loved being apart and having a big house to themselves - well, except for Christine maybe.  Meri even made a comment when they were moving into the new homes about how it would be weird to be back together again.

Meri and Janelle seem like they've been miserable their entire marriage and I'm sure they never even ventured past the connecting wall into each other's compartment in the Utah house.  Christine and the kids were probably the only ones going back and forth.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meri proablly stayed in her section of the house while Janelle & Christine commingled with each other. Janelle send her kids over to Christines part of the home and she'd come home to a cooked dinner. I recall her saying that's one of her fav parts of being a sisterwive, she gets out of the house to go to work but comes home to a cooked dinner and clean house. Where as a wife in a normal marriage would be expected to cook, clean, ect when they get home from work. I think Meri enjoyed the seperation the most because she didn't have to deal with the other wives, kind of the out of sight out of mind mentality.


----------



## SherryF

I was floored when Kody got together with the jewelry manufacturer to design each wife a pendant and started drawing designs, who did he start his design for FIRST????? Robyn!!!!! Goes on and on about how she's a Phoenix.  Then, Mary. Then, Janelle and lastly Christine.

Wow.  I mean, what an insult yo all of them, especially Christine, given that she's expressed that she feels like she's invisible and that he comes to her place as late as possible and leaves as early as possible.


----------



## pixiejenna

anyone else watching the dateline special about the flds?


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Even if they could legally build one big house again there's no way they would want that.  As much as they moaned about the four rental homes you could tell they loved being apart and having a big house to themselves - well, except for Christine maybe.  Meri even made a comment when they were moving into the new homes about how it would be weird to be back together again.
> 
> Meri and Janelle seem like they've been miserable their entire marriage and I'm sure they never even ventured past the connecting wall into each other's compartment in the Utah house.  Christine and the kids were probably the only ones going back and forth.



The only way this shiztfest has a way of going on for another season is to build a compound.  That is the only way I will watch again.  Ok, I probably would just for all y'all's company... what does this say about this show?

They need to mix it up.  Get rid of two houses.  Have Christine and Robyn live together with them sharing the bedroom walls, and Janelle and Meri living together and Janelle making a desk out of the wet bar.

Seriously, after this show is over what are we going to watch together?.. because y'all are some funny people.  I would miss you.  surely, there is another show we have to rip to shreds?


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> anyone else watching the dateline special about the flds?



nope.

anything interesting?


----------



## PJ86

SherryF said:


> I was floored when Kody got together with the jewelry manufacturer to design each wife a pendant and started drawing designs, who did he start his design for FIRST????? Robyn!!!!! Goes on and on about how she's a Phoenix.  Then, Mary. Then, Janelle and lastly Christine.
> 
> Wow.  I mean, what an insult yo all of them, especially Christine, given that she's expressed that she feels like she's invisible and that he comes to her place as late as possible and leaves as early as possible.



Of course Robyn!!!! 

She re-purified-it-ficated for him!


----------



## babypie

SherryF said:


> I was floored when Kody got together with the jewelry manufacturer to design each wife a pendant and started drawing designs, who did he start his design for FIRST????? *Robyn!!!!! Goes on and on about how she's a Phoenix.  Then, Mary. Then, Janelle and lastly Christine*.
> 
> Wow.  I mean, what an insult yo all of them, especially Christine, given that she's expressed that she feels like she's invisible and that he comes to her place as late as possible and leaves as early as possible.



Very telling.  He lusts Robyn, is in love with Meri, is best friends with Janelle and...tolerates Christine?  I read their book and he doesn't even try to hide that Meri is his true love.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

babypie said:


> Very telling.  He lusts Robyn, is in love with Meri, is best friends with Janelle and...tolerates Christine?  I read their book and he doesn't even try to hide that Meri is his true love.



Yupp. I think Christine used to be the one he lusted after, but she's been replaced with a shiny new toy, and is now pretty much irrelevant except for her house keeping and child rearing skills.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Very telling.  He lusts Robyn, is in love with Meri, is best friends with Janelle and...tolerates Christine?  I read their book and he doesn't even try to hide that Meri is his true love.



what??????
I think he loves Meri like his sister.
I think he only gives Meri attention b/c is she is loyal like a dog.  She will always always always be there.

If Kody actually loved someone besides himself, he would not have boned wife #2.


----------



## PJ86

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yupp. I think Christine used to be the one he lusted after, but she's been replaced with a shiny new toy, and is now pretty much irrelevant except for her house keeping and child rearing skills.



Really?

So what you 2 are telling me ..... Meri is the real love of his life.  To justify affairs, he marries them under the guise of religion?

How did I miss this?

I read the book, I just thought Kody was blowing smoke up Meri arse to keep her around in a *worship me* thing-y.

Are you sure Kody just isn't a narcissistic arsewipe?


----------



## babypie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yupp. I think Christine used to be the one he lusted after, but she's been replaced with a shiny new toy, and is now pretty much irrelevant except for her house keeping and child rearing skills.



Oh no.  He never lusted Christine.  In their book (geez, I'm embarrassed that I not only read it but can freaking quote from it), he mentions before he married Christine that she went on a road trip with Meri, himself and some other people from their cult and during a pit stop she purchased some nachos.  He goes into detail about seeing her eat them in the car and being disgusted by her, presumably also because she was even chubby back then.  On an interview a couple of years ago they were asked about it and poor Christine seemed so embarrassed and hurt.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Really?
> 
> So what you 2 are telling me ..... Meri is the real love of his life.  To justify affairs, he marries them under the guise of religion?
> 
> How did I miss this?
> 
> I read the book, I just thought Kody was blowing smoke up Meri arse to keep her around in a *worship me* thing-y.
> 
> Are you sure Kody just isn't a narcissistic arsewipe?



Hmmm maybe he isn't in love with her anymore.  She sure has soured over the seasons.  But I think she was the only one of the four that he was ever in love with at least at some point.  

Remember season one when he was "courting" Robyn?  I can still picture that scene when they went to a Mexican restaurant and ordered hot chocolate - that sticks out to me because who knew you could even get hot choc at a Mex restaurant - and he gave her a ring and they practically made out...and later talked about how they don't even kiss before marriage...he was giddy as a schoolboy.  I bet he even gave her the blue balls line.  I bet it was the first time he realized he could have a spouse he was attracted to.


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> what??????
> I think he loves Meri like his sister.
> I think he only gives Meri attention b/c is she is loyal like a dog.  She will always always always be there.
> 
> If Kody actually loved someone besides himself, he would not have boned wife #2.



The irony of Kody saying Meri is loyal when he is with four women.  These women are straight up fools.


----------



## babypie

Proof that Janelle is the only one with brains: she knew enough to wear black to her own wedding to this douchebag.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

babypie said:


> Oh no.  He never lusted Christine.  In their book (geez, I'm embarrassed that I not only read it but can freaking quote from it), he mentions before he married Christine that she went on a road trip with Meri, himself and some other people from their cult and during a pit stop she purchased some nachos.  He goes into detail about seeing her eat them in the car and being disgusted by her, presumably also because she was even chubby back then.  On an interview a couple of years ago they were asked about it and poor Christine seemed so embarrassed and hurt.



Wow, he's some piece of work isn't he? I've never read the book. I just assumed Christine was the young pretty one before Robyn came along, because otherwise I have no idea why she's there LOL


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Oh no.  He never lusted Christine.  In their book (geez, I'm embarrassed that I not only read it but can freaking quote from it), he mentions before he married Christine that she went on a road trip with Meri, himself and some other people from their cult and during a pit stop she purchased some nachos.  He goes into detail about seeing her eat them in the car and being disgusted by her, presumably also because she was even chubby back then.  On an interview a couple of years ago they were asked about it and poor Christine seemed so embarrassed and hurt.



Babypie, you have a great memory.  So forgive me for mine.


I do remember the nacho scene.  I was horrified for her.  He was so cruel when he described it.


----------



## babypie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Wow, he's some piece of work isn't he? I've never read the book. I just assumed Christine was the young pretty one before Robyn came along, because otherwise I have no idea why she's there LOL



To cook!


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Babypie, you have a great memory.  So forgive me for mine.
> 
> 
> I do remember the nacho scene.  I was horrified for her.  He was so cruel when he described it.


I know way more about these people than I should!


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Proof that Janelle is the only one with brains: she knew enough to wear black to her own wedding to this douchebag.





Meri is so tiny there.  Of course we all were smaller when we were younger, but her facial bones seem big now.  Don't know why, but let's just blame Kody for that one.


----------



## PJ86

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Wow, he's some piece of work isn't he? I've never read the book. I just assumed Christine was the young pretty one before Robyn came along, because otherwise I have no idea why she's there LOL



The book is really interesting where the parts discuss Meri and Janelle.

Robyn''s story not so much.  And Christine, now I can only think of Kody calling her pig for the way she eats.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Hmmm maybe he isn't in love with her anymore.  She sure has soured over the seasons.  But I think she was the only one of the four that he was ever in love with at least at some point.
> 
> Remember season one when he was "courting" Robyn?  I can still picture that scene when they went to a Mexican restaurant and ordered hot chocolate - that sticks out to me because who knew you could even get hot choc at a Mex restaurant - and he gave her a ring and they practically made out...and later talked about how they don't even kiss before marriage...he was giddy as a schoolboy.  I bet he even gave her the blue balls line.  I bet it was the first time he realized he could have a spouse he was attracted to.



I bet he and Robyn did the deed before marriage.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> I know way more about these people than I should!



Hey hon, we are grateful for youl!!!!


----------



## babypie

PJ86 said:


> Meri is so tiny there.  Of course we all were smaller when we were younger, but her facial bones seem big now.  Don't know why, but let's just blame Kody for that one.



I know!  On the couch sessions if you look at her and Janelle...there's not much difference anymore 



PJ86 said:


> *The book is really interesting where the parts discuss Meri and Janelle.
> 
> Robyn''s story not so much*.  And Christine, now I can only think of Kody calling her pig for the way she eats.



Just like the show.



PJ86 said:


> I bet he and Robyn did the deed before marriage.



Without a doubt.



PJ86 said:


> Hey hon, we are grateful for youl!!!!



I read the book over a couple of nights in a hotel and left the book on the coffee table in the hotel room.  I like wondering if the maid took it to read or threw it out or something


----------



## kcf68

PJ86 said:


> Meri is so tiny there.  Of course we all were smaller when we were younger, but her facial bones seem big now.  Don't know why, but let's just blame Kody for that one.


It is the macaroni and hot dog diet!


----------



## rockhollow

Well I'm so glad someone read the book to keep up all informed.
It's always so interesting to hear everyone's perspective on this.

I always thought that Christine was his girl toy before Robyn, but after what you're saying, maybe Kody just got with Christine for the baby making. 
Maybe Meri wasn't making any babies, and Kody needed a broodmare - or two with Janelle. He did get 12 kids out of them.
Poor Kody - all those nights of duty to produce those kids. I bet he thinks he's such a martyr, sleeping with women he wasn't attracted to.

And then along came Robyn. Meri must have seen the spark between them. And in her own martyrdom pushed for this to be his next wife. And of course to have an ally in the group. 

It's really sad to think what Christine's life must have been like - wanting love and marriage - and getting  stuck with Kody.
Hopefully, she had some comfort with having her children.
So it was very telling when Christine said that Kody was such a slob at her house. Shows that he must not have any respect for her.

I don't know what we'll do if they cancel the show.


----------



## Tiny_T

I will be watching the special My Five Wives that comes on in their time slot this Sunday. 

Who knows...maybe that show will get picked up if its interesting enough.

Also I believe Kody married Christine for prestige. Christine is the grandaughter of Rulon Allred, a founder of the AUB church. 

Kody isn't exactly a humble guy. So potentially he thought that would give him higher status in his church


----------



## athena21

babypie said:


> I really don't see Kody taking a 5th wife only because there's no vacant house next to them.  And we know how much the Browns have to live _together as a family_   She wouldn't even let a wet bar go so no way Meri would let another wife move into her museum.  I really think lack of a place for a 5th to live would be the ONLY reason he won't get another.



I could see him trying to take a 5th wife soon. Isn't Mariah going back to Utah soon (if she hasn't already) for college? That would leave Meri alone in a house that could be filled with wife #5 and a whole bunch of new kids. I don't think Kody would be very happy if Robyn were to say no to more kids....I remember when she had the baby and said how her & Christine's daughter were kind of the "last group." I think Kody would want more than 2 babies in a last group. He'll go as long as he can.



babypie said:


> Oh no.  He never lusted Christine.  In their book (geez, I'm embarrassed that I not only read it but can freaking quote from it), he mentions before he married Christine that she went on a road trip with Meri, himself and some other people from their cult and during a pit stop she purchased some nachos.  He goes into detail about seeing her eat them in the car and being disgusted by her, presumably also because she was even chubby back then.  On an interview a couple of years ago they were asked about it and poor Christine seemed so embarrassed and hurt.



That's horrible! I'm surprised Christine and Janelle haven't left already.

Watching the episodes when Robyn first came into the family and Christine got so crazy, made me think the sister wives relationship is kind of similar to sibling birth order. Christine always wanted to be a 3rd wife, probably because she thought she'd be the last one and would be the "freshest" getting the most attention. Meri seems to think she's the leader of the group being the first and only legal wife, while Janelle, the middle-kid, is fine going off and doing her own thing. Then Robyn comes along and eff's up Christine's newbie status, as she's now the hot new thing getting all the attention that Christine craves.


----------



## slang

I just watched last week's episode...why did they burn Kody's overnight bag? 

Wouldn't he still have to use it, he still has to move his "stuff" around 4 different houses?? What does he do when he has a weekend at a new house, walk across the street holding his underwear and hair products??

Burning his bag doesn't change the situation that they live in 4 different houses and he will have to move his stuff from house to house...burning the bag would only make sense if they were all living under one roof - I don't get it??


----------



## rockhollow

slang said:


> I just watched last week's episode...why did they burn Kody's overnight bag?
> 
> Wouldn't he still have to use it, he still has to move his "stuff" around 4 different houses?? What does he do when he has a weekend at a new house, walk across the street holding his underwear and hair products??
> 
> Burning his bag doesn't change the situation that they live in 4 different houses and he will have to move his stuff from house to house...burning the bag would only make sense if they were all living under one roof - I don't get it??


 
Yes, it was a stupid storyline, he's still moving from house to house - Kody just wanted a new bag I guess.
It sounded like it was Robyn's idea, and I guess what Robyn says goes.

Maybe there wasn't enough room in the bag for all of Kody's hair care products, and he kept using Robyn's stuff.


----------



## pixiejenna

PJ86 said:


> nope.
> 
> anything interesting?



It was interesting, it was about a woman Rebecca Musser who grew up in the FLDS she was married to Rulon Jeffs when he was 85. She talked about how after his stroke Warren kind of swooped in and took charge until Rulon died.  Then how Warren dictated every aspect of their lifes. She was constantly at odds with Warren. She got out with the help of another member before Warren could marry her off. Talking about the mass marriages to kids her little sister was married at 14, despite being very vocal about not wanting to get married. She ended up testifying against Warren and that's how he first went to prison. Her sister got out as well and pressed charges against her husband. She also helped with the Texas raid, because they were SO overwhelmed trying to sort threw everyone because they all have almost the same family names, look the same, and are pretty much all related. She actually helped with record keeping when she was in FLDS so she was able to sort threw the records for them. Then when the raid was a bust because they found out the call was from some nut job in another state. They had enough info to pretty much put Warren away for life being able to tie him for raping kids threw recorded audio he had stored in the church. Some of the stuff they found in the church and what it was used for is haunting. She had to testify against him a second time because his kid wives that they were pressing charges for pled the 5th. She was very well spoken.


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> I just watched last week's episode...why did they burn Kody's overnight bag?
> 
> Wouldn't he still have to use it, he still has to move his "stuff" around 4 different houses?? What does he do when he has a weekend at a new house, walk across the street holding his underwear and hair products??
> 
> Burning his bag doesn't change the situation that they live in 4 different houses and he will have to move his stuff from house to house...burning the bag would only make sense if they were all living under one roof - I don't get it??



I'm thinking he has 4 identical sets of clothes!


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> It was interesting, it was about a woman Rebecca Musser who grew up in the FLDS she was married to Rulon Jeffs when he was 85. She talked about how after his stroke Warren kind of swooped in and took charge until Rulon died.  Then how Warren dictated every aspect of their lifes. She was constantly at odds with Warren. She got out with the help of another member before Warren could marry her off. Talking about the mass marriages to kids her little sister was married at 14, despite being very vocal about not wanting to get married. She ended up testifying against Warren and that's how he first went to prison. Her sister got out as well and pressed charges against her husband. She also helped with the Texas raid, because they were SO overwhelmed trying to sort threw everyone because they all have almost the same family names, look the same, and are pretty much all related. She actually helped with record keeping when she was in FLDS so she was able to sort threw the records for them. Then when the raid was a bust because they found out the call was from some nut job in another state. They had enough info to pretty much put Warren away for life being able to tie him for raping kids threw recorded audio he had stored in the church. Some of the stuff they found in the church and what it was used for is haunting. She had to testify against him a second time because his kid wives that they were pressing charges for pled the 5th. She was very well spoken.



I am suprised she was well spoken, but I guess she must have had some education to be able to help with the FLDS record keeping.  

Warren Jeffs just makes my skin crawl.  He is in prison, but he is solitary right?  I wish they would let him in with the mainstream.

I'll have to look and see if it will replay.


----------



## PJ86

Remember the Sisterwives is on an hour earlier tonight!


----------



## PJ86

athena21 said:


> Watching the episodes when Robyn first came into the family and Christine got so crazy, made me think the sister wives relationship is kind of similar to sibling birth order. Christine always wanted to be a 3rd wife, probably because she thought she'd be the last one and would be the "freshest" getting the most attention. Meri seems to think she's the leader of the group being the first and only legal wife, while Janelle, the middle-kid, is fine going off and doing her own thing. Then Robyn comes along and eff's up Christine's newbie status, as she's now the hot new thing getting all the attention that Christine craves.


 
Interesting idea.  

Christine was so upset.

Every time someone describes Christine as *the hot new thing*...


----------



## PJ86

Tiny_T said:


> I will be watching the special My Five Wives that comes on in their time slot this Sunday.
> 
> Who knows...maybe that show will get picked up if its interesting enough.
> 
> *Also I believe Kody married Christine for prestige. Christine is the grandaughter of Rulon Allred, a founder of the AUB church.
> *
> Kody isn't exactly a humble guy. So potentially he thought that would give him higher status in his church



I didn't know that.  I bet you are right, he was marrying into a *royal* family.


----------



## arnott

PJ86 said:


> Remember the Sisterwives is on an hour earlier tonight!



I'll be watching!


----------



## PJ86

Kody agrees he is a misogynistic pig..

:giggles:


----------



## PJ86

*MiSs SnObBy &#8207;@MiSsSnObBy 4m
OMG they haven't mentioned the shoddy  junk jewelry line yet! 
#SisterWives*

:giggles:


----------



## slang

Did Robyn just call Christine's Aunt "sweetie"? Robyn seems very angry


----------



## PJ86

slang said:


> Did Robyn just call Christine's Aunt "sweetie"? Robyn seems very angry



She sure did, and seemed very angry.  
After her comment at the very end and the other wives just sitting there, she must run the roost.  Babypie was right when she casted the Wicked Witch as Robyn.  
And Robyn also has the chin for it!


----------



## PJ86

The husband on My Five Wives nauseates me too.

He has that same cocky attitude b/c he has multiple women fawning and competing for attention daily.


----------



## pixiejenna

PJ86 said:


> I am suprised she was well spoken, but I guess she must have had some education to be able to help with the FLDS record keeping.
> 
> Warren Jeffs just makes my skin crawl.  He is in prison, but he is solitary right?  I wish they would let him in with the mainstream.
> 
> I'll have to look and see if it will replay.



She was educated, I'm guessing it's probably why Warren didn't like her. I think his ego is such he can't handle being around intelligent women they are too much of a threat. He wants to be surrounded by women that are easy to dominate not one's that will be a challenge to him.  

He's a total scuz bag and yes he's in ad seg(administrative segregation). Any one in prison with that kind of status usually is because they will be targeted by others. It's easier to separate them then have to waste manpower with extra people watching over him because you know he'll be targeted and when it happens inmates could have other riots planned as well that may go missed as manpower is directed towards his riot.


----------



## HarliRexx

Watching My Five Wives.... OMG! More tanks over T's!!!! Gaaaahh!


----------



## pixiejenna

I liked the family in the my five wives show better than the browns.  At least so far they are much more likeable. Dose anyone know how many shows they are going to be running? I thought it was funny that two wives want more kids, the one had miscarriages so she wants to adopt when they brought it up the other wife brings up that she wants to have another kid too. Way to be supportive lmao. I can't imagine them being able to adopt a kid from another country into a polygamous family(or from ours). She will most likely have to present herself as a single parent since Brady isn't legally her husband.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> He's a total scuz bag and yes he's in ad seg(administrative segregation). Any one in prison with that kind of status usually is because they will be targeted by others. It's easier to separate them then have to waste manpower with extra people watching over him because you know he'll be targeted and when it happens inmates could have other riots planned as well that may go missed as manpower is directed towards his riot.



I know I am probably evil.  I just want him to be in the mainstream prison so he can feel the fear those women and young, young girls had to go through.

I know what you are saying b/c even in riots an officer may be killed.  I just wish that SOB really suffered for what he did.


----------



## PJ86

HarliRexx said:


> Watching My Five Wives.... OMG! More tanks over T's!!!! Gaaaahh!







pixiejenna said:


> I liked the family in the my five wives show better than the browns.  At least so far they are much more likeable. Dose anyone know how many shows they are going to be running? I thought it was funny that two wives want more kids, the one had miscarriages so she wants to adopt when they brought it up the other wife brings up that she wants to have another kid too. Way to be supportive lmao. I can't imagine them being able to adopt a kid from another country into a polygamous family(or from ours). She will most likely have to present herself as a single parent since Brady isn't legally her husband.




I liked them better too.  I think this show is a test run.

What did everyone think of Brady?  Brady compared to Kody?

Rosemary.... we have got to get Janelle and Rosemary out of there!


----------



## pixiejenna

PJ86 said:


> I know I am probably evil.  I just want him to be in the mainstream prison so he can feel the fear those women and young, young girls had to go through.
> 
> I know what you are saying b/c even in riots an officer may be killed.  I just wish that SOB really suffered for what he did.



Oh I"m sure they would have a field day with him, child molesters are the most hated of all criminals. Which is why most of them go in ad seg they are heavily targeted by the other inmates. 



PJ86 said:


> I liked them better too.  I think this show is a test run.
> 
> What did everyone think of Brady?  Brady compared to Kody?
> 
> Rosemary.... we have got to get Janelle and Rosemary out of there!



I thought they were doing x amount of eppys as a test run, maybe I misunderstood. Brady seems to genuinely love all of his wives. I thought it was interesting that they left their church and while they seem to give sermons/pray but tell the kids it's ok to explore other religions as long as they are about you being the best you that you can be. We know the Browns want all their kids to live as polyg's while many of them are vocal about not wanting to.


----------



## AlovesJ

PJ86 said:


> The husband on My Five Wives nauseates me too.
> 
> He has that same cocky attitude b/c he has multiple women fawning and competing for attention daily.



You're not the only one. All the morning kisses for each wife, one after another. Ew...cringe worthy! Every 5th night with your husband, doesn't seem like a happy life.


----------



## babypie

I only saw the first couple of minutes of My Five Wives but I have it DVRed for later.  I LOLed at the motel-6 style rooms in a row.  Surely they can hear each other?!

Christine's aunt has a huge chip on her shoulder. She said she was married at 17 and was 50 when she finally wised up and left.  She seems like she's angry that most of her life was wasted and she's misdirecting that hate at the Browns.  She should use her energy to help children escape from abuse and unwanted marriages, not smirk on TV about five consenting adults.  It really said a lot when a 50+ year old woman was behaving as badly as a teenager (the other escapee) by giggling outside a bathroom door and trying to intimidate Christine.  

Christine was shaking and crying, why the heck did Kody force her to go?  He is such a pig.

Meri and Janelle always come across as the most comfortable with themselves in public speaking.  It's funny how in control and confident Meri appeared when in other episodes she's always crying.

Robyn as usual showed what an idiot she is.  She presents herself as very self conscious.  I cringed when she was trying to act tough with the mic. 

Did anyone spot Logan in the audience looking like he wanted to die?


----------



## pixiejenna

I missed todays eppy but it sounds interesting I'll have to try to catch it on rerun.


----------



## arnott

Did you all see the previews for the 2 hour finale next week?


----------



## AlovesJ

SherryF said:


> I was floored when Kody got together with the jewelry manufacturer to design each wife a pendant and started drawing designs, who did he start his design for FIRST????? Robyn!!!!! Goes on and on about how she's a Phoenix.  Then, Mary. Then, Janelle and lastly Christine.
> 
> Wow.  I mean, what an insult yo all of them, especially Christine, given that she's expressed that she feels like she's invisible and that he comes to her place as late as possible and leaves as early as possible.



Kody and Robyn were on a date while Christine was in labor, obviously she's not important to him. It's sad.

I haven't watched any episodes this season, but this thread and the finale preview definitely makes me want to go on demand to catch up.


----------



## arnott

PJ86 said:


> I liked them better too.  I think this show is a test run.



It was kind of weird how wife #2 made body pillows of the husband for each one of her sister wives to cuddle with when it isn't their night!  :weird:


----------



## HarliRexx

AlovesJ said:


> ]Kody and Robyn were on a date while Christine was in labor, obviously she's not important to him. It's sad[/B].
> 
> I haven't watched any episodes this season, but this thread and the finale preview definitely makes me want to go on demand to catch up.



Are you kidding me?! Why don't I remember this? So sad!


----------



## HarliRexx

arnott said:


> It was kind of weird how wife #2 made body pillows of the husband for each one of her sister wives to cuddle with when it isn't their night!  :weird:



I think she made them to be silly/cute but I think it was sad more than anything.


----------



## HarliRexx

Sorry for multiple post, I don't know how to do more than one quote at a time...

I would definitely watch this show if they continue on with it. There was definitely something strange about the way he talked to his wives. I can't put my finger on it but it was just creepy. And he married them all so quickly! Wife #2 in 8 months was it? While wife #1 was pregnant?

All the crying was kind of odd to me... Over birthdays and babies and adoptions. The birthday thing seemed pretty petty to me. You're all adults, who cares what day you celebrate your birthday? I don't know many adults who feel they even have to do something to celebrate their birthday anyway. And Nonie immediately starting to cry when Rosemary said she wanted to adopt? Rude. 

I commented earlier about the tanks over T's like with the Browns but I noticed some inconsistencies with that. I saw 2 of the wives in tanks alone through this episode as well as 1 of the daughters in a tank with bra straps showing. Maybe they are more lax with the degrading clothing


----------



## PJ86

AlovesJ said:


> You're not the only one. All the morning kisses for each wife, one after another. Ew...cringe worthy! Every 5th night with your husband, doesn't seem like a happy life.



I know I couldn't do it.  You get to sleep with your husband basically once a week.  



babypie said:


> I only saw the first couple of minutes of My Five Wives but I have it DVRed for later.  I LOLed at the motel-6 style rooms in a row.  Surely they can hear each other?!
> 
> Meri and Janelle always come across as the most comfortable with themselves in public speaking.  It's funny how in control and confident Meri appeared when in other episodes she's always crying.
> 
> Did anyone spot Logan in the audience looking like he wanted to die?



I missed Logan!  

Meri did surprise me.  Very comfortable.  

The Motel-6 or Bates motel is exactly what I thought of too..





arnott said:


> Did you all see the previews for the 2 hour finale next week?



It looks good.  The sisters don't want to stay together if he dies... duh Kody I can see the tension how can you not?



AlovesJ said:


> I haven't watched any episodes this season, but this thread and the finale preview definitely makes me want to go on demand to catch up.



This thread definitely makes it more fun to watch.



arnott said:


> It was kind of weird how wife #2 made body pillows of the husband for each one of her sister wives to cuddle with when it isn't their night!  :weird:



I must have missed that part.  Was it a photograph of him on the pillow?



HarliRexx said:


> Sorry for multiple post, I don't know how to do more than one quote at a time...
> 
> And he married them all so quickly! Wife #2 in 8 months was it? While wife #1 was pregnant?
> 
> All the crying was kind of odd to me... Over birthdays and babies and adoptions. The birthday thing seemed pretty petty to me. You're all adults, who cares what day you celebrate your birthday? I don't know many adults who feel they even have to do something to celebrate their birthday anyway. And Nonie immediately starting to cry when Rosemary said she wanted to adopt? Rude.



I figured out how to do the multiple posts last night.  I have been doing separate posts for ages now, and no one complains so don't apologize.  If you want to know what to do here's what you do.  Next to the quote button, on the right, you will see a circle.  So go through the posts.  Click on that circular button (and a blue dot will appear in it), but not hit the quote button, yet.  On the last post you want to reply too.. click the circular button..... then hit the QUOTE button.  Then position the cursor between the quotes to reply to each one.  Hope it makes sense.

It must have been heartwrenching that your husband wants to marry another one only 8 months after.

It makes me sick they date other women during the pregnancies.  I would have killed the guy.  

I can't believe any of those women want to keep on adding kids.  It's like a competition.


----------



## HarliRexx

Thanks for walking me through the multiple quote thing PJ86!

To answer about the body pillows... She actually drew Brady on the pillows with fabric markers!


----------



## pixiejenna

HarliRexx said:


> Sorry for multiple post, I don't know how to do more than one quote at a time...
> 
> I would definitely watch this show if they continue on with it. There was definitely something strange about the way he talked to his wives. I can't put my finger on it but it was just creepy. And he married them all so quickly! Wife #2 in 8 months was it? While wife #1 was pregnant?
> 
> All the crying was kind of odd to me... Over birthdays and babies and adoptions. The birthday thing seemed pretty petty to me. You're all adults, who cares what day you celebrate your birthday? I don't know many adults who feel they even have to do something to celebrate their birthday anyway. And Nonie immediately starting to cry when Rosemary said she wanted to adopt? Rude.
> 
> I commented earlier about the tanks over T's like with the Browns but I noticed some inconsistencies with that. I saw 2 of the wives in tanks alone through this episode as well as 1 of the daughters in a tank with bra straps showing. Maybe they are more lax with the degrading clothing



I thought the birthday thing was petty too. Especially since they've  been together for so long. I feel like they make such a big deal about  birthdays is to compensate for how little face time they each get with  him. This way they can feel like have their husbands whole attention on  their birthday. I feel like Nonie is the drama queen, it was so selfish  for her to bring up that she wants a kid while they are discussing the  possibility of adopting. 

Maybe the Browns are becoming more lax on the dress code when summer time rolls around now they are in the desert and will be having triple digit days. 



PJ86 said:


> I know I couldn't do it.  You get to sleep with your husband basically once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed Logan!
> 
> Meri did surprise me.  Very comfortable.
> 
> The Motel-6 or Bates motel is exactly what I thought of too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> It looks good.  The sisters don't want to stay together if he dies... duh Kody I can see the tension how can you not?
> *
> 
> 
> This thread definitely makes it more fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> I must have missed that part.  Was it a photograph of him on the pillow?
> 
> 
> 
> I figured out how to do the multiple posts last night.  I have been doing separate posts for ages now, and no one complains so don't apologize.  If you want to know what to do here's what you do.  Next to the quote button, on the right, you will see a circle.  So go through the posts.  Click on that circular button (and a blue dot will appear in it), but not hit the quote button, yet.  On the last post you want to reply too.. click the circular button..... then hit the QUOTE button.  Then position the cursor between the quotes to reply to each one.  Hope it makes sense.
> 
> It must have been heartwrenching that your husband wants to marry another one only 8 months after.
> 
> It makes me sick they date other women during the pregnancies.  I would have killed the guy.
> 
> I can't believe any of those women want to keep on adding kids.  It's like a competition.



Ooo this sounds interesting I'll have to make sure to watch next week! I might dvr rhonj.
Now I have to figure out how to use my dvr lol.


----------



## PJ86

HarliRexx said:


> Thanks for walking me through the multiple quote thing PJ86!
> 
> To answer about the body pillows... She actually drew Brady on the pillows with fabric markers!



Your welcome.  It's so much easier than going back and forth to post

Drew Brady?  Oh how sad...   at least imprint a photo on the pillow... which is still really sad though.  Get a dog!  Big and fluffy and want to sleep with you every night. 



pixiejenna said:


> I thought the birthday thing was petty too. Especially since they've  been together for so long. I feel like they make such a big deal about  birthdays is to compensate for how little face time they each get with  him. This way they can feel like have their husbands whole attention on  their birthday. I feel like Nonie is the drama queen, it was so selfish  for her to bring up that she wants a kid while they are discussing the  possibility of adopting.
> 
> Ooo this sounds interesting I'll have to make sure to watch next week! I might dvr rhonj.
> *Now I have to figure out how to use my dvr lol.*



I hear ya.  I hate figuring out all the electronic crapola.

The birthday thing was petty.  It's as though their situation has regressed them to 13.  Brady loves it though you could tell... fighting for his attention.


----------



## PJ86

Oh jeez, just thought of something.  2 hour finale?  Each wife gets 30 min meaning Robyn will get 30 min....


----------



## HarliRexx

PJ86 said:


> Oh jeez, just thought of something.  2 hour finale?  Each wife gets 30 min meaning Robyn will get 30 min....



Yeah right! You forgot to add in Robyn's interrupting time!


----------



## PJ86

HarliRexx said:


> Yeah right! You forgot to add in Robyn's interrupting time!


----------



## pixiejenna

So really it will be a hour and a half of Robyn and half a hour of everyone else


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> So really it will be a hour and a half of Robyn and half a hour of everyone else



Oh noooooo.  but true.


----------



## caitlin1214

PJ86 said:


> Drew Brady?  Oh how sad...   at least imprint a photo on the pillow... which is still really sad though.  Get a dog!  Big and fluffy and want to sleep with you every night.



Forget the pillow. They should just get a little "something" for their bedside tables.


----------



## PJ86

caitlin1214 said:


> Forget the pillow. They should just get a little "something" for their bedside tables.





Every women needs a little something in her bedside table.


----------



## slang

Just watched the show with the 5 wives...I haven't seen so much drama & crying over birthday's since grade school, talk about making something out of nothing!

I did find it interesting that they no longer are practising Mormons, I read an article that said they follow and teach their kids aspects of Buddhism now


----------



## bnjj

I didn't think the one that wanted another baby was at all selfish bringing it up when they were talking about the other wife wanting to adopt. Nonie (?) earlier told her husband that she wanted to have another baby. If they are talking about his ability to make time for all his kids and to financially take care of them, why wouldn't the fact that one wife wants another biological child not be part of the discussion about another wife wanting to adopt?

Seems to me that it all goes hand in hand and should be openly discussed as it affects all of them.

The birthday thing was so stupid.  After all these years they still didn't have that figured out??

I, too, found it interesting that they are no longer FLDS.


----------



## babypie

HarliRexx said:


> Yeah right! You forgot to add in Robyn's interrupting time!



This is what being one of a hundred kids with twenty mothers does to a person - makes them a faceless, voiceless number.  Robyn shows classic signs of someone who got very little attention as a child and is trying to over compensate now.  

They tweeted that they are appearing at the gift shop in that casino tomorrow.  I'm in LA and have the day off....impromptu roadtrip?   I was laughing about going to one of their meet and greets in LV one of these times for the novelty of it.  If I do, I'm going to askf for a photo with them and at the last minutes ask Robyn to step out of the shot because I want a pic with OG sister wives


----------



## rockhollow

Just finished watched both show, Sister Wives and 5 Wives.

Quite different dynamics with the women. I really liked the relationship between the 5 wives. They do seem to be friends. Sure more so that the Brown's.
So much more group communications. I liked that they had the group meeting, and seemed to be able to discuss personal issues.
(Although with that said, it was kind-of weird about his birthday, this seems to be an issue for some of them going back years - why had it never been solved until the TV show?)

And it was nice to see them functioning much more as a family - having meals together.
What a job cooking dinner for 30 every 5th day.

I did find the husband creepy, very similar to Kody. Very egotistical, I guess that comes from having many women and children to lord over.


Now to the Brown's.
Why did they seemly force Christine to participate in the forum with her aunt? She really didn't want to be there.
It did seem unfair in that discussion - the other side just wanted to attack plural marriages because it didn't work for them, and the Brown's were on the firing line.
I almost wanted to help defend them, even though I don't  agree with them.

I was pleasantly surprised to see Meri rally Robyn and go and get Christine from the bathroom, that seemed like support, something we don't usually see in the Brown women.
I sure didn't like the aunt almost stalking Christine outside the bathroom. She was fully aware that Christine was uncomfortable with the situation.


----------



## HarliRexx

babypie said:


> This is what being one of a hundred kids with twenty mothers does to a person - makes them a faceless, voiceless number.  Robyn shows classic signs of someone who got very little attention as a child and is trying to over compensate now.
> 
> They tweeted that they are appearing at the gift shop in that casino tomorrow.  I'm in LA and have the day off....impromptu roadtrip?   I was laughing about going to one of their meet and greets in LV one of these times for the novelty of it.  If I do, I'm going to askf for a photo with them and at the last minutes ask Robyn to step out of the shot because I want a pic with OG sister wives



PLEASE go and report back to us! You should wear a tank over a T for your pic with the SW's!!! 



rockhollow said:


> Just finished watched both show, Sister Wives and 5 Wives.
> 
> Quite different dynamics with the women. I really liked the relationship between the 5 wives. They do seem to be friends. Sure more so that the Brown's.
> So much more group communications. I liked that they had the group meeting, and seemed to be able to discuss personal issues.
> (Although with that said, it was kind-of weird about his birthday, this seems to be an issue for some of them going back years - why had it never been solved until the TV show?)
> 
> And it was nice to see them functioning much more as a family - having meals together.
> What a job cooking dinner for 30 every 5th day.
> 
> I did find the husband creepy, very similar to Kody. Very egotistical, I guess that comes from having many women and children to lord over.
> 
> 
> Now to the Brown's.
> Why did they seemly force Christine to participate in the forum with her aunt? She really didn't want to be there.
> It did seem unfair in that discussion - the other side just wanted to attack plural marriages because it didn't work for them, and the Brown's were on the firing line.
> I almost wanted to help defend them, even though I don't  agree with them.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to see Meri rally Robyn and go and get Christine from the bathroom, that seemed like support, something we don't usually see in the Brown women.
> I sure didn't like the aunt almost stalking Christine outside the bathroom. She was fully aware that Christine was uncomfortable with the situation.


 
I thought the bathroom scenario was childish on both sides! Yes, it did seem supportive of Meri and Robyn to rescue Christine, but geez! I couldn't imagine hiding in the bathroom needing to be escorted out by anyone unless the person/people waiting outside had threatened or abused me in some way!


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, babypie, please go and get up some first hand information.
We'd all love to hear about it.
We need you to be the eyes and ears of TPF.


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Now to the Brown's.
> Why did they seemly force Christine to participate in the forum with her aunt? She really didn't want to be there.
> It did seem unfair in that discussion - the other side just wanted to attack plural marriages because it didn't work for them, and the Brown's were on the firing line.
> I almost wanted to help defend them, even though I don't  agree with them.
> 
> *I was pleasantly surprised to see Meri rally Robyn and go and get Christine from the bathroom, that seemed like support, something we don't usually see in the Brown women.*
> I sure didn't like the aunt almost stalking Christine outside the bathroom. She was fully aware that Christine was uncomfortable with the situation.



But did you notice Kody had to ask them to do that?  It didn't even occur to them to check on her knowing she was already struggling just to be there.  He said "can someone see if Christine is OK" and Janelle just sat there, Meri started going and of course Robyn trailed after because she has to insert herself into every thing.

Kody is such an @ss.  Christine was in the bathroom and it never occurred to him to tel her she doesn't have to do it.  Unless they were being paid per person to appear lol


----------



## babypie

rockhollow said:


> Yes, babypie, please go and get up some first hand information.
> We'd all love to hear about it.
> We need you to be the eyes and ears of TPF.





HarliRexx said:


> PLEASE go and report back to us! You should wear a tank over a T for your pic with the SW's!!!



Maybe I will one of these days.  They tweet about meet and greets fairly often and I sometimes think about going because it would be awesomely funny.  I need time to prepare my degrading cleavage with my tank over tee and purchase enough spray tan to make myself  seventeen shades of orange.  Plus, I need to find some fugly shoes!


----------



## TC1

babypie said:


> Maybe I will one of these days. They tweet about meet and greets fairly often and I sometimes think about going because it would be awesomely funny. I need time to prepare my degrading cleavage with my tank over tee and purchase enough spray tan to make myself seventeen shades of orange. Plus, I need to find some *fugly shoes*!


 
Clogs my dear...clogs.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> But did you notice Kody had to ask them to do that?  It didn't even occur to them to check on her knowing she was already struggling just to be there.  He said "can someone see if Christine is OK" and Janelle just sat there, Meri started going and of course Robyn trailed after because she has to insert herself into every thing.
> 
> Kody is such an @ss.  Christine was in the bathroom and it never occurred to him to tel her she doesn't have to do it.  Unless they were being paid per person to appear lol


 
No, I missed Kody asking them - well, sadly that makes more sense, the Brown women are as they seem - totally unconnected to each other - unless there is something to gain.
And yes, I guess Kody would be more interested in the paycheck than Christine's feelings.
It's funny, I used to see Christine at the start as strong and forcefully, full of fun and personality, but the more I see her and we discuss her, those initial feelings of her are very wrong.
And the same with my feelings about her relationship with Janelle. 



babypie said:


> Maybe I will one of these days.  They tweet about meet and greets fairly often and I sometimes think about going because it would be awesomely funny.  I need time to prepare my degrading cleavage with my tank over tee and purchase enough spray tan to make myself  seventeen shades of orange.  Plus, I need to find some fugly shoes!


 
Well if not this time, hopefully another time.
And maybe you'd better not prepare yourself as described - Kody might want you for wife #5!! HaHa!


----------



## pixiejenna

babypie said:


> Maybe I will one of these days.  They tweet about meet and greets fairly often and I sometimes think about going because it would be awesomely funny.  I need time to prepare my degrading cleavage with my tank over tee and purchase enough spray tan to make myself  seventeen shades of orange.  Plus, I need to find some fugly shoes!



Lol please do one of these days, that would be so awesome! Or maybe wear one of those awesomely bad tees where they have a bikini body printed on them and see if they get uncomfortable.  





rockhollow said:


> Well if not this time, hopefully another time.
> And maybe you'd better not prepare yourself as described - Kody might want you for wife #5!! HaHa!



LOL That would make the experience all that much more entertaining. Robyn will give her the evil eye, Meri will try to asses if your good enough(ie will you be on her/Robyns friend or Janelle/Christines friend), Christine would try to look like she's happy about it, Janell will roll her eyes like here we go again.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Maybe I will one of these days.  They tweet about meet and greets fairly often and I sometimes think about going because it would be awesomely funny.  I need time to prepare my degrading cleavage with my tank over tee and purchase enough spray tan to make myself  seventeen shades of orange.  Plus, I need to find some fugly shoes!



Please take pics with them.... !


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok I just saw the last eppy on demand and it was really boring. I don't even get why that one women was on the opposing panel she was just scammed into thinking she was in a relationship that she really wasn't. So now she's opposed to polygamy because she "lived" it for 9 months as an adult give me a break. Of course they didn't accomplish anything with this panel discussion. The preview for next week looks intresting. They went to a retreat/therapy trip (dose someone new over at TLC just come over from Bravo?) together. Christine looked really upset at whatever that session was and Janelle seems pretty content to be on her own and Kody just looked confused by it like he couldn't mentally process it.


----------



## SherryF

slang said:


> Just watched the show with the 5 wives...I haven't seen so much drama & crying over birthday's since grade school, talk about making something out of nothing!
> 
> I did find it interesting that they no longer are practising Mormons, I read an article that said they follow and teach their kids aspects of Buddhism now



For some reason, those women seem a little backward and childish.  4 have weird prairie style hairdos, and they all treat the husband like he's their Dad!  



pixiejenna said:


> Ok I just saw the last eppy on demand and it was really boring. I don't even get why that one women was on the opposing panel she was just scammed into thinking she was in a relationship that she really wasn't. So now she's opposed to polygamy because she "lived" it for 9 months as an adult give me a break. Of course they didn't accomplish anything with this panel discussion. The preview for next week looks intresting. They went to a retreat/therapy trip (dose someone new over at TLC just come over from Bravo?) together. Christine looked really upset at whatever that session was and Janelle seems pretty content to be on her own and Kody just looked confused by it like he couldn't mentally process it.



Janelle seems more and more disconnected from the group.  Even from Kody(more than usual) and Christine.  I wonder if when money gets tight and she is top breadwinner(when TLC days end), that if the houses are in trouble with risk of foreclosure, that she will save her own house first and not fork over money to the other some i.e. Roby, and Christine.  

Christine seems allergic working outside the home,


----------



## SherryF

babypie said:


> Proof that Janelle is the only one with brains: she knew enough to wear black to her own wedding to this douchebag.



Isn't it so weird that Janelle wore BLACK to her own wedding?


----------



## pixiejenna

SherryF said:


> For some reason, those women seem a little backward and childish.  4 have weird prairie style hairdos, and they all treat the husband like he's their Dad!
> 
> 
> 
> Janelle seems more and more disconnected from the group.  Even from Kody(more than usual) and Christine.  I wonder if when money gets tight and she is top breadwinner(when TLC days end), that if the houses are in trouble with risk of foreclosure, that she will save her own house first and not fork over money to the other some i.e. Roby, and Christine.
> 
> Christine seems allergic working outside the home,



I think a big part of the disconnect is from her weight loss, she's gaining confidence and not looking to Kody for validation. I feel like she won't be at risk of loosing her home she's too financially savy. I could totally see it happening to the other 3. If money was truly that tight I'm not sure she'd really want to help them out. I recall her talking about when they first moved to vegas money was tight because of the loss of income. Kody was splitting his money equally with them, however with Meri it wasn't a big deal because she has only one kid. While she & Christine both have 6 and were struggling just to put food on the table. She couldn't get Meri to understand the hardships they were facing that she didn't. I could see her helping out Christine but leaving Meri & Robyn in the dust.


----------



## PJ86

pixiejenna said:


> *I think a big part of the disconnect is from her weight loss, she's gaining confidence and not looking to Kody for validation.* I feel like she won't be at risk of loosing her home she's too financially savy. I could totally see it happening to the other 3. If money was truly that tight I'm not sure she'd really want to help them out. I recall her talking about when they first moved to vegas money was tight because of the loss of income. Kody was splitting his money equally with them, however with Meri it wasn't a big deal because she has only one kid. While she & Christine both have 6 and were struggling just to put food on the table. She couldn't get Meri to understand the hardships they were facing that she didn't. I could see her helping out Christine but leaving Meri & Robyn in the dust.



I think it probably helped her tremendously. 

Also, Kody's comments about it is more of a business relationship.

When babypie meets them in Vegas, I want her to drag her to the side,tell her we are pulling for her and to leave that arse.  Also, come to the forum and give us the gossip.


----------



## caitlin1214

babypie said:


> But did you notice Kody had to ask them to do that?  It didn't even occur to them to check on her knowing she was already struggling just to be there.  He said "can someone see if Christine is OK" and Janelle just sat there, Meri started going and of course Robyn trailed after because she has to insert herself into every thing.
> 
> Kody is such an @ss.  Christine was in the bathroom and it never occurred to him to tel her she doesn't have to do it.  Unless they were being paid per person to appear lol



Christine didn't want to do the caramel contest, either.

(I know there's a big difference between speaking at an anti-polygamy Q and A/checking on Christine to see if she's okay and making caramels but it's still doing something they don't entirely want to do)

While I don't judge other (consensual) marriages (plural or otherwise), the problem I would have with a polygamous marriage, besides the sharing my husband thing is the your husband gets to tell you what to do thing.  

First of all, nobody tells me what to do, ever. Feel free to request it, but don't tell me to do it. (On the flip side, if you tell me I can't do something, more often than not, I'm going to come back with the attitude, "Screw you! I'm doing it anyway!") 

And if you do request it, you better have a better reason for asking of me than "I'm your husband." 


I missed all of this last week because I was at a Panic at the Disco and Fall Out Boy (yay!) concert and fell asleep during the rebroadcast.

But I can't wait to watch the craziness next Sunday before the season finale.


----------



## PJ86

caitlin1214 said:


> And if you do request it, you better have a better reason for asking of me than "I'm your husband." .



The sad part is in the back of their mind is the other wive(s) will do it so they must do it too or look like the bad guy.  

It's so screwed up.

I respect that it is their decision to become part of the plural family, I just don't think it is mentally healthy.  It must break you piece by piece year by year which, in my opinion, is what the husband wants.  It's the only way to get the plural family to work.


----------



## pixiejenna

Also my other issue with the Q&A session all of the opposing people were claiming that the Browns are glorifying polygamy making it look "good" and that they are all "happy". What kool-aid are those idiots drinking? They do not look happy at all, the only ones who look happy are Robyn & Kody and the kids under 8. Anyone with half a brain can see how unhappy they are.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Also my other issue with the Q&A session all of the opposing people were claiming that the Browns are glorifying polygamy making it look "good" and that they are all "happy". What kool-aid are those idiots drinking? They do not look happy at all, the only ones who look happy are Robyn & Kody and the kids under 8. Anyone with half a brain can see how unhappy they are.


 
yes, they do always look unhappy, except as you say, the young kids and Kody.
And Robyn will soon join the other ladies in their unhappiness once she gets a few more years under her belt.
When I think of a happy family, it's sure not the Brown's.


----------



## HarliRexx

SherryF said:


> Isn't it so weird that Janelle wore BLACK to her own wedding?



Their courtship was very short. They only went on one date and married two weeks after he proposed. I sense they had a simple ceremony and they had not planned their honeymoon, so she probably just wore the nicest formal dress she had at the time. 

I do know someone who wore a dark, near-black navy dress for her well planned out wedding though. To each their own.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> yes, they do always look unhappy, except as you say, the young kids and Kody.
> And Robyn will soon join the other ladies in their unhappiness once she gets a few more years under her belt.
> When I think of a happy family, it's sure not the Brown's.



ITA Robyn will be there either with a few more years under her belt like you said or when Kody goes courting his 5th wife.  I was totally baffled the opposing panel thinking this is what a happy family looks like. Maybe it's not effed up as their childhoods were growing up polyg but it certainly isn't happy that's for sure. This is one area I have to agree with the Browns about generalizing groups of people. Their are just as many effed up families in monogamous marriages as their are in polygamous ones. Abuse & neglect happen across the board regardless of what religion you practice or how many spouses their are in a marriage.


----------



## bnjj

Does anyone know what Casino that store is in?  I'll be in Vegas next month and may stop in to see this crappy jewellery in person if I happen to be at or near that casino.


----------



## PJ86

bnjj said:


> Does anyone know what Casino that store is in?  I'll be in Vegas next month and may stop in to see this crappy jewellery in person if I happen to be at or near that casino.



I just tried to google, nothing.  I can't remember the name of the store, but did a broad search.


----------



## Tiny_T

bnjj said:


> Does anyone know what Casino that store is in?  I'll be in Vegas next month and may stop in to see this crappy jewellery in person if I happen to be at or near that casino.



Guilt Shop is in the Silverton Casino in Vegas


----------



## bnjj

Thanks.  I'm not going off the strip to see their jewellery.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> ITA Robyn will be there either with a few more years under her belt like you said or when Kody goes courting his 5th wife.  I was totally baffled the opposing panel thinking this is what a happy family looks like. Maybe it's not effed up as their childhoods were growing up polyg but it certainly isn't happy that's for sure.* This is one area I have to agree with the Browns about generalizing groups of people. Their are just as many effed up families in monogamous marriages as their are in polygamous ones. Abuse & neglect happen across the board regardless of what religion you practice or how many spouses their are in a marriage.*




This was why I was almost feeling sorry for the Brown's in this discussion. They wanted to talk about their family, not defend the whole Poly community.
And how many years did the Aunt live this way before she left - it was a long time. I wonder if it was ok when there wasn't so many wife's in her family, but changed as the husband took on more and more wives. 

And I don't know why they had that one lady on the panel. Her story was just weird, tricked into marriage and then stayed for only 9 months - and then all her other bizarre comments, she didn't belong there.

Goodness, I can't believe I'm almost defending the Brown's - WOW!


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> [/B]
> 
> This was why I was almost feeling sorry for the Brown's in this discussion. They wanted to talk about their family, not defend the whole Poly community.
> And how many years did the Aunt live this way before she left - it was a long time. I wonder if it was ok when there wasn't so many wife's in her family, but changed as the husband took on more and more wives.
> 
> *And I don't know why they had that one lady on the panel. Her story was just weird, tricked into marriage and then stayed for only 9 months - and then all her other bizarre comments, she didn't belong there.
> 
> Goodness, I can't believe I'm almost defending the Brown's - WOW*!



ITA that lady was just a idiot who got scammed into thinking she was married to some jackhole and really wasn't or just married a jackhole and was too dumb to see it. She seemed very out of it as well, as in barely coherent. She seemed like she with was on something or did a lot of drugs when she was younger.

Writing that was hard because I had to say I agree with the Browns lol. However my lack of symphathy is checked in at the door because they chose to do the panel. Most likely because they got paid to do it and they needed more SL's for the show. The fact that one of Christines aunt/sistermom's(or whatever the correct term is) was on the opposing side was no coincidence it was planned. I feel bad for her because she's getting a personal attack from a former family member vs just a general attack against polygamy just to boost ratings. Out of the for wives I feel like she's the weakest/most brainwashed of them all so to pick on her like that is pretty low it's like the equivalent of picking on a little kid.


----------



## babypie

I'm finally watching My Five Wives.  I'm only about fifteen minutes into it and I'm not feeling it.  I think I know why I can watch the Browns so easily yet not this - Kody is a simpleton.  He's just really dense and goofy and Meri/Robyn are calling all the shots.  With this new family (just like My Three Wives) the husband is a total control freak with an arrogant demeanor the entire time.

These wives need to take pointers from Christine about how to fake contentment.  They all seem depressed. 

I'm LOLing at wife #3 talking about making omlettes then served up scrambled eggs on a paper plate (paper?)

Also, what's with this plyg families an decorating their homes with giant letters on the wall?

The husband approaching wife #3 about her weight was total BS.  Really?  He needed to make it about that?  Did he really think anyone was buying that he cared about her health rather than her appearance?  No way, not this guy with his five trophies.


----------



## babypie

Still watching...The wife whining about having to hang laundry outside - is she kidding?  She's complaining about the money situation....now wanting another baby.  Urgh.  Don't like these people.  Bring back the familiar Brown trainwreck.  (Although these five women do seem to actually like each other)


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> Also my other issue with the Q&A session all of the opposing people were claiming that the Browns are glorifying polygamy making it look "good" and that they are all "happy". What kool-aid are those idiots drinking? They do not look happy at all, the only ones who look happy are Robyn & Kody and the kids under 8. Anyone with half a brain can see how unhappy they are.


----------



## PJ86

I think Kody is just as bad as the other 5 wives husband.  I've seen Kody's face esp eyes turn to outrage when he is confronted.  

Maybe Kody is better at masking his controlling behavior?


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> The husband approaching wife #3 about her weight was total BS.  Really?  He needed to make it about that?  Did he really think anyone was buying that he cared about her health rather than her appearance?  No way, not this guy with his five trophies.



Not only that but approaching his wife ON CAMERA.

Trophies?  Have you seen that one wife's five-head?  At least 3 look inbred.
It's like when y'all tell me Christine was the "hottie" before Robyn.  What?:wondering


----------



## HarliRexx

PJ86 said:


> Not only that but approaching his wife ON CAMERA.
> 
> *Trophies?  Have you seen that one wife's five-head?  At least 3 look inbred.
> It's like when y'all tell me Christine was the "hottie" before Robyn*.  What?:wondering



I think that's a little harsh. No, I don't think I'd call the other 4 wives trophies, but they are thin for their age, so I understand what babypie was saying. I think they all look like normal, average women. And so does Christine. That's not to say the women in either of these families are very fashionable, but with as hectic as I would imagine their lives to be maybe they just don't have time to think about fashion much, don't care to or can't afford to.


----------



## HarliRexx

Also yes, there is a much more tactful way he could have gone about the weight discussion on camera. He could have just said something like "so I just got back from the Dr and my meds aren't working as I'd hoped. I know you've been talking about wanting to get healthy and I was hoping we could work on that together"


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> ITA that lady was just a idiot who got scammed into thinking she was married to some jackhole and really wasn't or just married a jackhole and was too dumb to see it. She seemed very out of it as well, as in barely coherent. She seemed like she with was on something or did a lot of drugs when she was younger.
> 
> Writing that was hard because I had to say I agree with the Browns lol. However my lack of symphathy is checked in at the door because they chose to do the panel. Most likely because they got paid to do it and they needed more SL's for the show. The fact that one of Christines aunt/sistermom's(or whatever the correct term is) was on the opposing side was no coincidence it was planned. I feel bad for her because she's getting a personal attack from a former family member vs just a general attack against polygamy just to boost ratings. Out of the for wives I feel like she's the weakest/most brainwashed of them all so to pick on her like that is pretty low it's like the equivalent of picking on a little kid.




I didn't use to feel this way about Christine, but the more we discuss it, the more I've come to see Christine so differently.



PJ86 said:


> Not only that but approaching his wife ON CAMERA.
> 
> Trophies?  Have you seen that one wife's five-head?  At least 3 look inbred.
> It's like when y'all tell me Christine was the "hottie" before Robyn.  What?:wondering



Sorry, that was partly me, As I said above, I used to think that Christine was the fireball when she joined this group ( I wanted to say family, but they're not a family). But not anymore, the more I see of her, and discuss here, I've totally changed my mind.
She seems totally lost.


----------



## rockhollow

HarliRexx said:


> Also yes, there is a much more tactful way he could have gone about the weight discussion on camera. He could have just said something like "so I just got back from the Dr and my meds aren't working as I'd hoped. I know you've been talking about wanting to get healthy and I was hoping we could work on that together"



Yes, but then didn't she say they had tried before and he always cheated - most likely on his nights with the other wives.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Still watching...The wife whining about having to hang laundry outside - is she kidding?  She's complaining about the money situation....now wanting another baby.  Urgh.  Don't like these people.  Bring back the familiar Brown trainwreck.  (Although these five women do seem to actually like each other)



There did seem to be a genuine friendship. They did say they worked on being friends, they understood how to be friends, something missing with the Brown's.

It was quite creepy, when the husband was yelling for the wives to respond that all their own children were present and accounted for in the yard. Small points, very telling.


----------



## HarliRexx

rockhollow said:


> Yes, but then didn't she say they had tried before and he always cheated - most likely on his nights with the other wives.



Yes, and I totally understand her frustration... Your husband is sleeping with four other women she perceives to be more attractive than her, Brady cheating on their diet (which is probably sabotaged by the other wives) and the sad fact that men lose weight faster than women. I just thought my example was a little more sensitive, like the whole "I feel" vs "you make me feel" psychology technique.


----------



## arnott

SherryF said:


> Christine seems allergic working outside the home,



:true:


----------



## rockhollow

HarliRexx said:


> Yes, and I totally understand her frustration... Your husband is sleeping with four other women she perceives to be more attractive than her, Brady cheating on their diet (which is probably sabotaged by the other wives) and the sad fact that men lose weight faster than women. I just thought my example was a little more sensitive, like the whole "I feel" vs "you make me feel" psychology technique.



It was so sad when she talked about being less attractive then the other wives, I shed some tears with hearing her inner struggles.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> *I didn't use to feel this way about Christine, but the more we discuss it, the more I've come to see Christine so differently.*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was partly me, As I said above, I used to think that Christine was the fireball when she joined this group ( I wanted to say family, but they're not a family). But not anymore, the more I see of her, and discuss here, I've totally changed my mind.
> She seems totally lost.



Same here the first season she seemed to be more outspoken, she seemed to have a higher rank with Kody. But I feel like after Robyn joined the family she was knocked off the pedestal she was on. She seems very lost, confused, and fusterated now like she can't quite articulate what's wrong. Or she knows how too but doesn't want too because she want's to be a good wife and obey Kody.



rockhollow said:


> Yes, but then didn't she say they had tried before and he always cheated - most likely on his nights with the other wives.



Diets are easy when you only have to follow them once every 5 days. The whole weight issue was really sad and I felt bad for her to be confronted on this on national TV. This is obviously a sensitive issue for her and something she's struggled with for a while. Then his way of smoothing it over is by saying he still loves her obviously because he still sleeps with her, really?!?


----------



## SherryF

rockhollow said:


> it was so sad when she talked about being less attractive then the other wives, i shed some tears with hearing her inner struggles.



+1


----------



## bnjj

It is so interesting to me how differently people see things and how things said on these two shows get so twisted.

He didn't say he loves her "obviously because he still sleeps with her". He said that he loves her and is therefore attracted to her. His attraction to her is tied to his love for her. The attraction does not go away when she gains or loses weight.

A lot of women chose to be homemakers so why is Christine vilified for this? That family has a lot of small kids that need taking care of and the other kids need someone at home as well. Dinner needs to be made, etc. Yeah, I know they need money but it does not make sense to me to pay for child care when Christine - who does not have career skills to bring in the big bucks - can stay home and enjoys it.


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> It is so interesting to me how differently people see things and how things said on these two shows get so twisted.
> 
> He didn't say he loves her "obviously because he still sleeps with her". He said that he loves her and is therefore attracted to her. His attraction to her is tied to his love for her. The attraction does not go away when she gains or loses weight.
> 
> *A lot of women chose to be homemakers so why is Christine vilified for this?* That family has a lot of small kids that need taking care of and the other kids need someone at home as well. Dinner needs to be made, etc. Yeah, I know they need money but it does not make sense to me to pay for child care when Christine - who does not have career skills to bring in the big bucks - can stay home and enjoys it.



Probably because it's been well documented that Christine has lived off food stamps and welfare for many years as well as not paying her bills and filing for bankruptcy.  Therefore my sympathy to her in this regard is zero.  Many families with one mother and one father work multiple jobs to provide for their children.  Mine did.  

When there are four mothers and they are claiming to be "one family" over and over while simultaneously whining about not having enough money, I don't see why two mothers can't work during the day while the other two look after the kids, then they can switch at night.  Yes, it's would be hard, but a lot of mothers do both.  Mine worked two jobs for most of my childhood and we didn't have three other backup mothers.  If you chose to have this many kids you have to suck it up and go to work to financially support them.  The TLC paychecks are going to dry up long before those overpriced houses are paid for...and they have a lot of kid's schooling to pay for yet.

It's not just Christine though...Kody stresses his older kids out saying he can't pay for their college and in the same breath he talks about wanting more children


----------



## bnjj

I don't disagree that parents should be responsible and able to care for the kids they choose to have - the Brown family and thousands of others  I just don't see why Christine is vilified for this given that Meri has done sweet FA since she lost her job.  Janelle is the only one with any sense.  Now that Meri is an empty nester will she pick up some of the financial responsibility?  I highly doubt it particularly when her need for a wet bar trumped the others' needs for adequate space for their kids.  Meri hasn't had small kids in many years but she's not out there busting her hump to bring home the bacon.


----------



## babypie

bnjj said:


> I don't disagree that parents should be responsible and able to care for the kids they choose to have - the Brown family and thousands of others  I just don't see why Christine is vilified for this given that Meri has done sweet FA since she lost her job.  Janelle is the only one with any sense.  Now that Meri is an empty nester will she pick up some of the financial responsibility?  I highly doubt it particularly when her need for a wet bar trumped the others' needs for adequate space for their kids.  Meri hasn't had small kids in many years but she's not out there busting her hump to bring home the bacon.



Meri only has one child.  Christine has six.  Despite them claiming to be one family we know they are certainly not.  In last weeks episode Janelle proudly boasted she has her own bank account.  These people operate as four separate families and keep forgetting to pretend they don't, like Janelle did last week.  If I were Meri I wouldn't bust my hump to pay for Christine's six kids either.


----------



## bnjj

So then, Meri should take care of the kids while Christine works?  Cuz, I don't see that happening either.


----------



## babypie

Christine takes care of Janelle's kids during the day while Janelle works (if she is still doing the real estate thing?).  At least this was the arrangement between those two for many years.  If they don't want to switch positions at night they should stop complaining about money woes.  Plenty of people take care of kids during the day and work in the evening, or work all day and then come home and take care of kids.  It's not an unusual idea.


----------



## pixiejenna

My issue with Christine her constant whining about money problems. She wants the money but isn't willing to do the work to get it. And like Babypie said until the show the Browns were "bleeding the beast" as Polygs like to put it and was receiving finical aid to raise her kids. On top of which filing BK to wipe away all her debts. We aren't knocking her for being a SAHM, we are knocking her for her total lack of finical responsibility to her family. She's a adult it's not our job or the governments job to financially support her lifestyle it's her's and her husbands job to support their lifestyle. Should her six kids go hungry because she dosen't' have enough money to feed them no they shouldn't. Perhaps she should have thought of that before having six kids with no income other than 1/3 of her husbands salary. This is something I don't think was well thought out either when they made the decision to do the show. Once they started doing the show they would have to give up the assistance they were receiving because now they all have income coming in. While the show may bring in more money, the assistance is more stable. I'm sure the blew threw their TLC paychecks pretty quick because of their poor money management skills. With the assistance they have to be much more conscious on their spending.

Like we've discussed here on more that one occasion they claim to be one family but they don't act like it, they are very clearly 4 separate families. I'm sure all 4 wives have their own separate checking accounts, probably all with Kodys name attached. Maybe Janelle is the only one with just her name on the account. He said in the past he divides his pay equally among them.

Do I see Mari going out and busting her butt to support her sisterwives, heck no. While Mari dose need to work to support her family and pay for her daughters college I don't see why she should be stuck paying for Christine's bills just because she had more kids than her. We've all said before she needs to get a job, but all she's doing is hanging out with Robyn and pouting about her wetbar. 

One of my major issues with polygamy is the fact that majority of the families receive finical assistance in one form or another because the moms are considered "single mothers". If you want 30 kids fine but it's your job to take care of them financially not the tax payers. Kody is so disgustingly selfish telling his kids that he can't afford to pay for their college but he's ready to pop out more kids ASAP. And he wonders why only one of his kids wants to life this lifestyle.


----------



## bnjj

I hardly said it was an unusual idea. 

If they split money 4 ways regardless of who has fewer kids to clothe and feed and pay for school fees, etc., then maybe the one reaping more reward should contribute a little more or be agreeable to taking less.


----------



## SherryF

And is Kody actually out in the field working?  Or just collecting TLC checks?  I'll bet Janelle will want to save her own house if there's a difficult decision that has to be made regarding whose house to sav because that time will come.  

Will some of the wives and their kids move in with each other and let two houses go to foreclosure while saving 2?  All kinds of weird scenarios can happen.


----------



## dooneybaby

Next episode...Kody tells his wives he wants them to stay together as a family even after he's gone. This man is on a serious ego trip!
He's got four women he can have sex with on a regular basis. He's bred all these kids and now he wants his four "wives" to spend the rest of their lives, probably living alone, mourning his sorry behind! Does this guy even work?


----------



## rockhollow

I'm surprised to see the doing an episode about what might happen in the future, because I don't think any of the parents Brown(with the exception of Janelle) ever thought about the future.
I'm sure there was never any serious thought about how to pay for those big houses. What happens when TLC money runs out?
It always sounded like their life was a struggle financially in Utah, and that was with help from the gov't.
They've all declared bankruptcy at some point, so even then they must have been living beyond their means. Now with their more glamorous and expensive lives, seems there is no thought about how to continue to pay for it.
Certainly not Robyn's Jewelry hobby - oops, I mean jewelry business.


----------



## boxermom

dooneybaby said:


> Next episode...Kody tells his wives he wants them to stay together as a family even after he's gone. This man is on a serious ego trip!
> He's got four women he can have sex with on a regular basis. He's bred all these kids and now he wants his four "wives" to spend the rest of their lives, probably living alone, mourning his sorry behind! Does this guy even work?



I saw that preview and I thought this guy is so selfish and only thinking about himself.


----------



## dooneybaby

rockhollow said:


> I'm surprised to see the doing an episode about what might happen in the future, because I don't think any of the parents Brown(with the exception of Janelle) ever thought about the future.
> I'm sure there was never any serious thought about how to pay for those big houses. What happens when TLC money runs out?
> It always sounded like their life was a struggle financially in Utah, and that was with help from the gov't.
> They've all declared bankruptcy at some point, so even then they must have been living beyond their means. Now with their more glamorous and expensive lives, seems there is no thought about how to continue to pay for it.
> Certainly not Robyn's Jewelry hobby - oops, I mean jewelry business.


I don't think any of them are living in reality. They have a bunch of kids to support and financial struggles, yet they're able to purchase four new homes for each of the wives. And what left me absolutely SPEECHLESS was when Kody and Meri (who has just one child) had a discussion about adopting a child. And they actually talked about a court fight if they were denied an adoption because of their lifestyle. 
Are you kidding? What responsible adoption agency our court would approve placing a child in that situation? The discussion made me sick to my stomach!


----------



## dooneybaby

I just went on the Browns' website, My Sisterwife's Closet. Some of the pieces the general public could purchase. But others...
A necklace with a pendant that says "SW" for sisterwife, or as they say, it also could mean superwoman or strong woman.
Or several pieces of jewelry that Kody says he designed for each of his four wives.

When the jewelry is marketed as pieces to support the polygamist lifestyle, do the Brown's actually think the general public is going to literally buy into that?

Right now I'm watching a previous episode in which Kody is angry because people aren't buying their jewelry at a show, and he blasts people for not accepting their lifestyle.
I think Kody needs to realize that people have the right to purchase or not purchase their jewelry for what ever reason.
If people don't want to buy their jewelry because they don't like how Kody ties his shoes, that's their business.


----------



## arnott

dooneybaby said:


> I don't think any of them are living in reality. They have a bunch of kids to support and financial struggles, yet they're able to purchase four new homes for each of the wives. And what left me absolutely SPEECHLESS was when Kody and Meri (who has just one child) had a discussion about adopting a child. And they actually talked about a court fight if they were denied an adoption because of their lifestyle.
> Are you kidding? What responsible adoption agency our court would approve placing a child in that situation? The discussion made me sick to my stomach!



I don't think Kody and Meri were talking about adopting a child?  That was the couple in My 5 Wives.


----------



## dooneybaby

arnott said:


> I don't think Kody and Meri were talking about adopting a child?  That was the couple in My 5 Wives.


I could have sworn they did, but I must be getting my wives mixed up!  :lolots:


----------



## boxermom

dooneybaby said:


> I just went on the Browns' website, My Sisterwife's Closet. Some of the pieces the general public could purchase. But others...
> A necklace with a pendant that says "SW" for sisterwife, or as they say, it also could mean superwoman or strong woman.
> Or several pieces of jewelry that Kody says he designed for each of his four wives.
> 
> When the jewelry is marketed as pieces to support the polygamist lifestyle, do the Brown's actually think the general public is going to literally buy into that?
> 
> Right now I'm watching a previous episode in which Kody is angry because people aren't buying their jewelry at a show, and he blasts people for not accepting their lifestyle.
> I think Kody needs to realize that people have the right to purchase or not purchase their jewelry for what ever reason.
> If people don't want to buy their jewelry because they don't like how Kody ties his shoes, that's their business.



Kody doesn't understand free enterprise. As you said, we have a choice to buy or not to buy and we have many different reasons for our choices, just as they do. It's all one-way for him.


----------



## pixiejenna

dooneybaby said:


> I could have sworn they did, but I must be getting my wives mixed up!  :lolots:



LOL One of the my five wives wanted to adopt. However Meri and Kody were discussing having another baby possibly via Robyn as the surrogate.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kody's "job" is he works for LIV he sells this junk https://kodybrownfamily.livonline.net/Store online. And the best part is all of his "testimonials" are from his wives lmao. No offense but when I think of health I sure as heck don't think of the Browns. If I wanted to get some supplements I'd go to GNC or the vitamin shoppe.


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> My issue with Christine her constant whining about money problems. She wants the money but isn't willing to do the work to get it.



It's pretty much every single episode.  I wouldn't even think about their finances much except they are _always _talking about it.  She has four other adults available for childcare and she lives in a place with endless opportunities for entry-level evening work (kitchen hand, waitress, retail SA etc).  



bnjj said:


> I hardly said it was an unusual idea.
> 
> If they split money 4 ways regardless of who has fewer kids to clothe and feed and pay for school fees, etc., then maybe the one reaping more reward should contribute a little more or be agreeable to taking less.



I don't believe they split their money 4 ways.  I don't recall them ever saying that?  I know Kody said he splits his income into five.  Just in this last episode (the panel) Janelle smugly told a person in the audience that she has her own bank account.  I think just like everything else the women's finances are four separate entities.  It explains why Christine was raising her kids on welfare - she had six and did not work.  Meri worked and had one so maybe her income and Kody's $ was enough for her to raise Mariah.


----------



## babypie

pixiejenna said:


> Kody's "job" is he works for LIV he sells this junk https://kodybrownfamily.livonline.net/Store online. And the best part is all of his "testimonials" are from his wives lmao. *No offense but when I think of health I sure as heck don't think of the Browns*. If I wanted to get some supplements I'd go to GNC or the vitamin shoppe.


----------



## slang

babypie said:


> It's pretty much every single episode.  I wouldn't even think about their finances much except they are _always _talking about it.  She has four other adults available for childcare and she lives in a place with endless opportunities for entry-level evening work (kitchen hand, waitress, retail SA etc).
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't believe they split their money 4 ways.  I don't recall them ever saying that?  I know Kody said he splits his income into five.  Just in this last episode (the panel) Janelle smugly told a person in the audience that she has her own bank account.  I think just like everything else the women's finances are four separate entities.  It explains why Christine was raising her kids on welfare - she had six and did not work.  Meri worked and had one so maybe her income and Kody's $ was enough for her to raise Mariah.*


*
*

They discussed this early on - 1st or 2nd season...the $ was split 4 ways evenly...Kody & Janelle were the main breadwinners and supported the families, Meri only worked PT..Christine's contribution was daycare for Janelle while she worked.

Meri has said that is why Mariah got lots of extras, she had extra $ to spend while Janelle & Christine had 6 kids to support, Meri had only 1 with her money.
Christine could go on welfare since she is "technically" not married, therefore a single Mum w/ 6 kids


----------



## slang

Mariah is a brat...Why doesnt Meri get a job to send her kid to school instead of Mariah having 2 jobs


----------



## pixiejenna

Because she's lazy! She should be ashamed that her own daughter is willing to get a second freaking job to pay for her college. And she can't even bother to get a job to help pay for her own kids college.


----------



## slang

So did Robin & Janelle just admit they are not really invested in a relationship with the other ladies as sisterwives, just in their relationship with Kody


----------



## slang

Hmmmmm, Robin coudn't go to the morning therapy session because she want feeling well - morning sickness?


----------



## pixiejenna

slang said:


> Hmmmmm, Robin coudn't go to the morning therapy session because she want feeling well - morning sickness?



LOL that was my first thought too.


----------



## bnjj

slang said:


> They discussed this early on - 1st or 2nd season...the $ was split 4 ways evenly...Kody & Janelle were the main breadwinners and supported the families, Meri only worked PT..Christine's contribution was daycare for Janelle while she worked.
> 
> Meri has said that is why Mariah got lots of extras, she had extra $ to spend while Janelle & Christine had 6 kids to support, Meri had only 1 with her money.
> Christine could go on welfare since she is "technically" not married, therefore a single Mum w/ 6 kids


 
Yep.  They've talked about this on more than one show.


----------



## bnjj

Yikes. I have zero idea why this "family" is still together. They are "cordial" to each other? WTF? And Kody expects 4 women who cannot be more than merely "cordial" to one another now to stay together if he were out of the picture. Please. On what planet??

They should have just stayed in their rental houses as none of these women (except maybe Christine) seem to have any desire to be close (physical proximity and emotionally) to one another.

The first three wives have had what, 17 or so years, to form bonds and relationships but are "still working on it"?  I think they should all go their separate ways and stop being miserable.


----------



## babypie

slang said:


> Hmmmmm, Robin coudn't go to the morning therapy session because she want feeling well - morning sickness?



My first thought too.  I think Kody wanted everyone including the other wives to wonder about that.  But this was filmed early this year so she's not.  I'm surprised she isn't pregnant again to be honest.

Also, funny how he spent the night with Robyn at the marriage retreat.


----------



## babypie

I just realized I can only recall Janelle and Meri talking to each other once on the show -- on the couch session when they were talking about the early years of them not getting along.  I bet they go months without even making eye contact.  Robyn said it all with the "cordial" comment.  And Janelle saying she was fine being separate and not wanting to form a closer bond. If they aren't friends after 20 years, it isn't going happen. 

I can't believe they've waited until they have three college age kids before Kody thought to figure out what to do with paying for school!  Why haven't they already addressed this?  We already know from twitter that Mariah has started school at Westminster and Aspyn is at UNLV with Logan...maybe Mariah pretends to want to live polygamy so Kody can give her more $ 
Is Kody paying more for Mariah than for Logan and Aspyn?  Or is Meri using her TLC paycheck to fund Mariah's schooling?  It's hard to think it was a staged scene with Mariah crying.  I thought it was pretty cruel of Kody to snarl at Mariah that a $9 per hour job wasn't going to cut it.  At least she was trying to find a solution.  (can't believe I'm defending Mariah lol)

What was with Christine's reaction about the necklaces?  They were all equally ugly.


----------



## HarliRexx

babypie said:


> I just realized I can only recall Janelle and Meri talking to each other once on the show -- on the couch session when they were talking about the early years of them not getting along.  I bet they go months without even making eye contact.  Robyn said it all with the "cordial" comment.  And Janelle saying she was fine being separate and not wanting to form a closer bond. If they aren't friends after 20 years, it isn't going happen.
> 
> *I can't believe they've waited until they have three college age kids before Kody thought to figure out what to do with paying for school*!  Why haven't they already addressed this?  We already know from twitter that Mariah has started school at Westminster and Aspyn is at UNLV with Logan...maybe Mariah pretends to want to live polygamy so Kody can give her more $
> Is Kody paying more for Mariah than for Logan and Aspyn?  Or is Meri using her TLC paycheck to fund Mariah's schooling?  It's hard to think it was a staged scene with Mariah crying.  *I thought it was pretty cruel of Kody to snarl at Mariah that a $9 per hour job wasn't going to cut it.  At least she was trying to find a solution*.  (can't believe I'm defending Mariah lol)
> 
> *What was with Christine's reaction about the necklaces?  They were all equally ugly*.



I was FLOORED when Kody said they never discussed how money would be split up between the children for college! Are you effing kidding me?! How is that possible?!

I think It showed how naive And spoiled Mariah is both wanting to go to an expensive school and thinking a second job is the solution. 

I kind of liked Janelles tree necklace. Christine's was particularly bad. You couldn't even tell what it was and I still don't understand why one side had dark etching and the other was smooth. Sooooo over the Robyn as a Phoenix crap!!!


----------



## babypie

HarliRexx said:


> I was FLOORED when Kody said they never discussed how money would be split up between the children for college! Are you effing kidding me?! How is that possible?!
> 
> I think It showed how naive And spoiled Mariah is both wanting to go to an expensive school and thinking a second job is the solution.
> 
> I kind of liked Janelles tree necklace. Christine's was particularly bad. You couldn't even tell what it was and I still don't understand why one side had dark etching and the other was smooth. Sooooo over the Robyn as a Phoenix crap!!!




Christine's necklace looked the most basic and I guess she noticed that right away.  It was basically a generic heart with a fairy sitting on it, like something my nine year old niece would wear.  He even said the jeweler suggested etching half of it black, probably because he was noticing how plain Christine's was compared to the others. 

What Kody should have done was set aside an equal amount for each kid for college.  Then if any of the mothers had money to contribute it was up to them, but Kody should've have a set amount put aside for each kid so as not to show favoritism.  What we don't know is if Kody has paid the same amount for Logan/Aspyn vs. Mariah or if he's paid more for Mariah.  Last night's episode made it seem that he'd never put a second of thought into it.  Janelle's probably taken care of everything for Logan's school and he hasn't had to think about it until Mariah and Meri approached him.


----------



## TC1

You all KNOW that Mariah was thinking.....My mom only has one child..so MY college should be paid for!!. Haha..


----------



## pixiejenna

IA with you Babypie the first 3 wives have been together for nearly 20 years if they couldn't get it together and be friends by now it's not going to happen. I feel like they are trying to force something that for one reason or another isn't natural. 

I feel like all the adults are financially retarded. You wanted to have so many kids you need to plan for the future. Not even once discussing how are they going to pay to send 17 kids to school in 18+ years is flat out stupid & selfish. Then in previous episodes pretty much flat out saying he's having more kids. Kody's so selfish he can't think of anyone else other than himself.

I feel bad for Mariah, out of all the kids she seems the most driven. She knows what she wants to do and is going for it. Kody putting her down for trying to get a second job to help pay for school when he himself has no plan what so ever to pay for her school or any of the kids school is wrong.

I also felt bad for Christine her necklace out of all four was the ugliest. The part that really made me cringe is you could tell she didn't like it and the other wives pushed the issue. Then to top it off she apologized to Kody for not liking it. What the heck do you have to apologize for if you don't like something you don't like it. She tries so hard to be the "good wife" to please Kody and constantly put her own feelings aside.

Also going to the retreat for therapy made me think are we watching a real housewives series? LOL Kody really irradiated me at the retreat/therapy sessions too. Saying you respect other religions because you come from one of the "weirdest religions out there" then mocking a Native American and calling them  hippies really?!? Then him telling his wives to stay together after he's gone LMAO he is delusional?  Once he's gone Mari & Robyn will stick together and Christine & Janelle might stick together but not all four. It makes me wonder if he even has life insurance (I kind of doubt it since he can't be bothered to think about his kids futures). If he dose I wonder if he has all four wives as the beneficiaries or just Meri because legally she's his only "real" wife.


----------



## HarliRexx

I'm very curious about the whole staying together after the husbands death idea with modern day polygamous mormons in general. I would think that traditionally the husband is the sole breadwinner for the family, so would wives typically go back to their families, or maybe marry someone else almost immediately if their husband passed away? This has to be a relatively new concept for fundamentalists, don't you think? We know 3 of the 4 Brown women have varying levels of experience in the workforce, so certainly they could survive without a man, if they chose to after Kody's death. But I'm curious how often that kind of thing actually happens with modern day fundamentalists.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> You all KNOW that Mariah was thinking.....My mom only has one child..so MY college should be paid for!!. Haha..



:true:


----------



## arnott

Sister Wives tell all was so boring.  As usual we didn't learn anything.


----------



## Nishi621

TC1 said:


> You all KNOW that Mariah was thinking.....My mom only has one child..so MY college should be paid for!!. Haha..



I'm sorry. I'm of the mind set that you can pay for school with scholarships, grants and student loans. Not every parent has the money to pay for college nor do i feel they should be obligated to. We don't have the money, our sons get good grades and apply for every grant and scholarship out there. And, they go to state schools and live at home, that is how we help. there are some good darn state schools.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with everyone's comments so far. The Brown's are a hot mess!

The college discussion with Meri, Kody and Mariah.
Kody didn't seem to have a clue about what was going on, I guess him and Meri never talk about anything - what happens on his nights with her? No talking?
And Meri getting upset when Kody mentioned that maybe the extra money for Mariah's college could come from Meri's money. She was  quick to say what about the Janelle's son and his college.
I agree, I bet Janelle is looking after that.

Why o' why wasn't the college funds discussed years ago? The Brown's just happily float through life with no cares in the world.

It was very telling at the retreat when they had to stand where they thought they were in the family.
Meri and Robyn on one side(holding hands, no less) - Christine and Janelle on the other. Although Christine was her usual wishy-washy self and couldn't decide where to stand.

And as all others said - what, they've been a group for over 15 years, and are still working on their  relationships - WTF????
Come on Brown women, you don't want a relationship with each other!

I'm also surprised that Robyn isn't pregnant yet - wonder why?


----------



## pixiejenna

I love how we all wonder why Robyn isn't pregnant again already, I have also wondered this. Maybe she's waiting till they can secure another season with TLC so she can ensure it will be the Robyn show 24/7 lol. I still think she really wanted to have Meri's baby so that way her kids and Meri's kid could be besties kwim. Maybe not having Meri's baby for her is putting a kink in her plans. If she keeps on having more kids and she's the only one having them who are they going to grow up with since most of the Browns will be grown up and tween/teens. Otherwise she'd have to wait for wife # 5 to come along and have kids so her kids can have siblings closer to their age.


----------



## babypie

Kody still doesn't say no when asked about a fifth wife.  He never even indicates it's unlikely.  He always diverts into "we don't go looking" and then the story of finding Robyn.  Urgh.  Meri is going to implode when the day comes that she has to bunk with the newbie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kody seems so selfish. It makes me feel bad for all his children.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> Kody still doesn't say no when asked about a fifth wife.  He never even indicates it's unlikely.  He always diverts into "we don't go looking" and then the story of finding Robyn.  Urgh.  Meri is going to implode when the day comes that she has to bunk with the newbie.


 
Yes, he avoided that question, even though she kept asking.
I have a feeling all the wives will implode when a new wife comes. You know she'll have to be young and fertile.

Did they film the aftershow much later after the show? Meri's skin was looking better and less orange than usual, and Christine's nose wasn't red. They all seemed to have better hair-do's as well.


----------



## babypie

They always get professional hair/make up for the interview shows which is why they tend to look "better" than the couch sessions.  Pity Janelle's makeup looked so clownish because she has great features.  Meri's hair looked shiny.  Christine's makeup looked chalky.  Robyn looked the same.


----------



## rockhollow

babypie said:


> They always get professional hair/make up for the interview shows which is why they tend to look "better" than the couch sessions.  Pity Janelle's makeup looked so clownish because she has great features.  Meri's hair looked shiny.  Christine's makeup looked chalky.  Robyn looked the same.


 
thanks. I do agree that they had way to much make-up on Janelle, I think she's the prettiest of the bunch.
I'll have to go and look again at Christine, all I noticed is that her nose wasn't red.
And yes, poor Robyn always looks the same.


----------



## athena21

It'd be nice if they had money set aside for their kids college, but I never would have expected it with all of their financial troubles around housing and everything else. I came from a family of 4 kids, and all of us went to college through student loans and minimal help from our parents. I don't think my parents are bad or irresponsible (granted they had four kids vs 18 or whatever), they just couldn't afford it. I'm sure if we didn't have the music lessons, sports, etc growing up that we did, we could have had a lot more put towards college but I don't think any of us regret it. The Browns definitely don't seem to put in any extras towards their kids hobbies though.

Of course, it'd be nice for how adamant they all are that ALL of their kids get college educations (especially Janelle I remember saying that was her expectation), I would have expected them to try to set SOMETHING aside to help them. 

I still haven't gotten to these later episodes (but I can't wait to see this wet-bar everyone keeps talking about), but in earlier episodes I remember them asking what would happen if Kody passed, would they stay together? They said in some poly relationships the women do, but often they go off and remarry. Kody seemed content with them getting remarried and being happy again, so I'm surprised to hear he changed his tune on that. 

Reminds me of the episode when Meri was trying to explain to Kody her jealousy, and said something like "well how would you feel if I had 4 husbands?" He was "so disgusted by the thought of that" and that it would be "so degrading" to her that he couldn't even think about it. How is his relationship with 4 wives any different?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If Meri didn't need a freaking five bedroom mansion to live in alone she could pay for Mariah's college.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> Yes, he avoided that question, even though she kept asking.
> I have a feeling all the wives will implode when a new wife comes. You know she'll have to be young and fertile.
> 
> Did they film the aftershow much later after the show? Meri's skin was looking better and less orange than usual, *and Christine's nose wasn't red*. They all seemed to have better hair-do's as well.


----------



## babypie

Meri can rent out some of those vacant bedrooms.


----------



## pixiejenna

Maybe Meri will charge rent to wife #5 to live in her mcmansion, lol am I bad or what?


----------



## bnjj

Kody is beyond selfish but so are these wives.  Having more kids when you can't even support the ones you have royally ticks me off.

I have a family member who keeps popping out kids and couldn't even afford the first one, let alone all six she now has.  She gets welfare, lives in social housing, uses the food bank every month and mooches money from family.  Her tubes are still not tied so I expect #7 any time now.  It drives me mad.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Maybe Meri will charge rent to wife #5 to live in her mcmansion, lol am I bad or what?


 
yes bad, but we love it!!!


----------



## athena21

Just watched the "Sister Wives Tell All" at the end of season 3. Mariah is the only kid who actually wants to live a plural marriage, right? I always wondered if Logan wanted to, but he didn't seem to have the ego for it (I think he'd be a really loyal husband) and he pretty much said no in the interview along with Hunter. How do you think that makes the wives/Kody feel, that only one of their 18 kids wants the same lifestyle they live? They always go on about how they want their kids to choose and they'll be happy either way, but it makes me wonder if they'd feel more validated or something if more of their kids were outspoken about wanting to live plural.


----------



## bnjj

If it truly was a deep seated religious belief for the Brown parents and they truly believed plural marriage is their only way into the Celestial Kingdom (as Mormons believe) then I think these parents would be more concerned, given plural marriage either makes or breaks their children's afterlife.

I think plural marriage for this family has little to do with religion.

I would think that if they had one brain between the five of them they'd realize that they have set a really poor example and that is why most of their kids don't want it.


----------



## Nishi621

bnjj said:


> If it truly was a deep seated religious belief for the Brown parents and they truly believed plural marriage is their only way into the Celestial Kingdom (as Mormons believe) then I think these parents would be more concerned, given plural marriage either makes or breaks their children's afterlife.
> 
> I think plural marriage for this family has little to do with religion.
> 
> I would think that if they had one brain between the five of them they'd realize that they have set a really poor example and that is why most of their kids don't want it.



Agreed! Just for example, I remember on Big Love them being so upset that the daughter didn't want plural marriage for herself because they were worried about her after life


----------



## babypie

So true.  I think most of the older kids can see how unhappy their mothers are and how difficult a life they lead.  The mothers often talk about feeling like single mothers.  They really don't make the lifestyle look appealing.

Another thing they don't seem to consider is that they moved their families away from their polygamist community.  If one of the children decides they want to live polygamy they are going to have to move back to UT, like Mariah, to even find other young people wanting to enter into polygamy.  With the kids going to school in Las Vegas and many of them seem to be happy and thriving, it's not likely they are going to want to move back(wards).  And many of the younger ones will have very vague memories of life in UT living around other polygamists.  It wont be the norm for them as it was for the older kids.


----------



## pixiejenna

bnjj said:


> Kody is beyond selfish but so are these wives.  Having more kids when you can't even support the ones you have royally ticks me off.
> 
> I have a family member who keeps popping out kids and couldn't even afford the first one, let alone all six she now has.  She gets welfare, lives in social housing, uses the food bank every month and mooches money from family.  Her tubes are still not tied so I expect #7 any time now.  It drives me mad.



Oh god I have a friend who I love to death but is in no way shape or form a functional member of society.  She's in her mid 30's and while she lives on her own her parents pay her bills, still hasn't finished college and never will because she has SO many incompletes. Every so often her mom threatens to cut her off and once she actually did, she ended up getting her ex-aunt(exwife of her uncle so technicaly she's not even a "family" member anymore) offer to giver her 2K a month to help with bills and pay for school. You wanna know what she did with that 2K a month she bought sperm and got pregnant. So now she get's welfare, foodstamps, free taxi rides to her various dr appointments & therapists, and free daycare(I don't know why she even needs this she doesn't work and half *** goes to school online as in she enrolls but barely dose half the required work). It totally drives my SIL nuts because they struggle so hard to just barely get buy and here she is getting all these handouts left and right because she's a single mom who doesn't work. 



bnjj said:


> If it truly was a deep seated religious belief for the Brown parents and they truly believed plural marriage is their only way into the Celestial Kingdom (as Mormons believe) then I think these parents would be more concerned, given plural marriage either makes or breaks their children's afterlife.
> *
> I think plural marriage for this family has little to do with religion*.
> 
> I would think that if they had one brain between the five of them they'd realize that they have set a really poor example and that is why most of their kids don't want it.



True story! 



babypie said:


> So true.  I think most of the older kids can see how unhappy their mothers are and how difficult a life they lead.  The mothers often talk about feeling like single mothers.  They really don't make the lifestyle look appealing.
> 
> Another thing they don't seem to consider is that they moved their families away from their polygamist community.  If one of the children decides they want to live polygamy they are going to have to move back to UT, like Mariah, to even find other young people wanting to enter into polygamy.  With the kids going to school in Las Vegas and many of them seem to be happy and thriving, it's not likely they are going to want to move back(wards).  And many of the younger ones will have very vague memories of life in UT living around other polygamists.  It wont be the norm for them as it was for the older kids.



Yep I think the older the kids get the more they will realize how crummy the situation is. I think their rose colored glasses come off and they see that it's not all kittens & sunshine. I think the majority of the little kids will also come to this conclusion as they get older. Especially like you said since they are no longer in their community they will grow up with the majority of their friends being from families with only one mom. They also don't seem to hold sermon very often, maybe that will change now that they live closer. However we all saw how much attention they kids were paying when they did give a sermon. With out given sermons, going to church, and community with a similar beliefs I don't see many of the Browns growing up polyg. I still think some of the guys will do it, they just don't want to own up to it because they know it's frowned upon in our society.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Oh god I have a friend who I love to death but is in no way shape or form a functional member of society.  She's in her mid 30's and while she lives on her own her parents pay her bills, still hasn't finished college and never will because she has SO many incompletes. Every so often her mom threatens to cut her off and once she actually did, she ended up getting her ex-aunt(exwife of her uncle so technicaly she's not even a "family" member anymore) offer to giver her 2K a month to help with bills and pay for school. You wanna know what she did with that 2K a month she bought sperm and got pregnant. So now she get's welfare, foodstamps, free taxi rides to her various dr appointments & therapists, and free daycare(I don't know why she even needs this she doesn't work and half *** goes to school online as in she enrolls but barely dose half the required work). It totally drives my SIL nuts because they struggle so hard to just barely get buy and here she is getting all these handouts left and right because she's a single mom who doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep I think the older the kids get the more they will realize how crummy the situation is. I think their rose colored glasses come off and they see that it's not all kittens & sunshine. I think the majority of the little kids will also come to this conclusion as they get older. Especially like you said since they are no longer in their community they will grow up with the majority of their friends being from families with only one mom. They also don't seem to hold sermon very often, maybe that will change now that they live closer. However we all saw how much attention they kids were paying when they did give a sermon. With out given sermons, going to church, and community with a similar beliefs I don't see many of the Browns growing up polyg. I still think some of the guys will do it, they just don't want to own up to it because they know it's frowned upon in our society.*




Yes, to this.
I don't think there is much religious talk going on in the Brown Family. I bet Kody just rambles on when ever he can force them together. I bet more his philosophy than the Church's.
And yes, the kids all look like they want to be anywhere but there.

And yes, why aren't the Brown Sr's more concerned about their children's afterlife, if the way to heaven is through plural marriage?


----------



## rockhollow

Also, I know what you're saying about your friend. I sadly also know a couple of ladies that happily live off the system, while I work for all I have. Not Fair!
I've just spent a wad on getting my teeth fixed, and will be paying for quite a while, while their families get full free dental - no, that not right.


----------



## athena21

Old news I know, but I just watched the episode where they decided to split the money for homes 4 equal ways. It's stupid that Meri should get a huge 4 or 5 bedroom house when she has one kid who will be go to college in a year, compared to Janelle and Christine who have many more younger kids. What is Meri even going to do with all that space?

I also think it's pretty crappy how much Kody pushes Meri to try for in-vitro. He adamantly said "I'm going to have more kids, you just need to decide if you want more." Funny, because a few episodes before both Janelle and Christine said they were done, Robyn didn't give a solid yes the way you'd expect and Meri was wishy-washy about trying as always. It seems pretty clear she doesn't want to start over with a new baby when Mariah is almost 18, but she needs to stand up and tell that to Kody.

Why do they make such a big deal of Robyn being divorced, when Janelle was married to Meri's brother before marrying Kody? They don't go into that much.


----------



## HarliRexx

athena21 said:


> Old news I know, but I just watched the episode where they decided to split the money for homes 4 equal ways. It's stupid that Meri should get a huge 4 or 5 bedroom house when she has one kid who will be go to college in a year, compared to Janelle and Christine who have many more younger kids. What is Meri even going to do with all that space?
> 
> I also think it's pretty crappy how much Kody pushes Meri to try for in-vitro. He adamantly said "I'm going to have more kids, you just need to decide if you want more." Funny, because a few episodes before both Janelle and Christine said they were done, Robyn didn't give a solid yes the way you'd expect and Meri was wishy-washy about trying as always. It seems pretty clear she doesn't want to start over with a new baby when Mariah is almost 18, but she needs to stand up and tell that to Kody.
> 
> *Why do they make such a big deal of Robyn being divorced, when Janelle was married to Meri's brother before marrying Kody? They don't go into that muc*h.



I wondered the same thing! Especially after this past tell all episode.


----------



## babypie

athena21 said:


> Why do they make such a big deal of Robyn being divorced, when Janelle was married to Meri's brother before marrying Kody? They don't go into that much.



Did you know Robyn's ex-husband is Christine's cousin?


----------



## slang

The only person that makes a big deal about Robin's first marriage is Robin

She talks about her ex and their divorce and finances, no one in the family ever asks or seems to care lol


----------



## babypie

I wonder why Kody asked Robyn to do the purity speech when Janelle was also married before and therefore "impure" when she hooked up with Kody.  Or maybe because she was married to Meri's brother it's "in the family" and therefore more pure than Robyn's impurity.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

babypie said:


> I wonder why Kody asked Robyn to do the purity speech when Janelle was also married before and therefore "impure" when she hooked up with Kody.  Or maybe because she was married to Meri's brother it's "in the family" and therefore more pure than Robyn's impurity.



Maybe because Robyn wasn't married and Janelle was?


----------



## babypie

Wait, I'm confused.  Didn't Robyn get impure with her son's father/her ex husband?  Or was she talking about another guy?


----------



## HarliRexx

I think it's the same guy. Maybe it was just considered impure because they were together sexually before they married.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

babypie said:


> Wait, I'm confused.  Didn't Robyn get impure with her son's father/her ex husband?  Or was she talking about another guy?



It's the same guy, but they had sex before they were married.


----------



## slang

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's the same guy, but they had sex before they were married.



That's what I understood about that stupid "purity lesson". Robin didn't wait until she was married to "gift" her husband her virginity.I am assuming Janelle did. 

Also, Janelle and her kids didn't seem all that impressed by Robin's "lesson" - maybe she told Kody there was no way she was participating with all that foolishness and spilling her past. Somethings don't need to be a family discussion


----------



## pixiejenna

The big deal is Robyn had sex before marriage, I'm assuming Jannelle waited till after she was married. Also Robyn seems to enjoy spending a bunch of time bashing her ex-husband on TV. I have the feeling this will bite her in the butt at some point in the future.


----------



## athena21

babypie said:


> Did you know Robyn's ex-husband is Christine's cousin?



lol...I thought Robyn's husband was from one of the big polygamy families, like Christine was. They have such a tangled family tree.

Kody talks about how disgusted he was, and how he was "repulsed" by Christine in the beginning. I actually think Christine is really pretty and has a really pretty face...I'd consider her prettier than Janelle. Why does Kody give Christine such a hard time when Janelle is even more overweight than Christine?


----------



## slang

athena21 said:


> lol...I thought Robyn's husband was from one of the big polygamy families, like Christine was. They have such a tangled family tree.
> 
> Kody talks about how disgusted he was, and how he was "repulsed" by Christine in the beginning. I actually think Christine is really pretty and has a really pretty face...I'd consider her prettier than Janelle. Why does Kody give Christine such a hard time when Janelle is even more overweight than Christine?



Kody being repulsed by Christine had nothing to do with her weight. 

With the exception of Robin, none of the other 3 wives are thin. Meri isn't far off being the same size as the other 2 now that Janelle has lost weight so Kody obviously has no issues with "bigger" women


----------



## athena21

slang said:


> Kody being repulsed by Christine had nothing to do with her weight.
> 
> With the exception of Robin, none of the other 3 wives are thin. Meri isn't far off being the same size as the other 2 now that Janelle has lost weight so Kody obviously has no issues with "bigger" women



I guess that's what confused me...when he talked about her "pigging out" I assumed he meant he was grossed out about her eating habits/weight, but he didn't seem to have the same effect with Janelle. Meri put on weight as the seasons progressed...I wouldn't really consider her as being really overweight in the earlier season, but I haven't seen her in the current season. They do refer to Robyn as the "trophy wife" earlier on though, lol.


----------



## slang

athena21 said:


> I guess that's what confused me...when he talked about her "pigging out" I assumed he meant he was grossed out about her eating habits/weight, but he didn't seem to have the same effect with Janelle. Meri put on weight as the seasons progressed...I wouldn't really consider her as being really overweight in the earlier season, but I haven't seen her in the current season. They do refer to Robyn as the "trophy wife" earlier on though, lol.



When you see them all sitting doing the "couch sessions" there isn't much difference between Meri, Christine & Janelle anymore. Meri is getting bigger & Janelle is getting smaller

I don't get Robin as the trophy wife either, I guess because she is younger & thinner. I don't find her attractive at all, I think Christine & Janelle are waaaaaaay more pretty then Robin.
They have nicer facial features for sure


----------



## bnjj

The only one who was not thin when they married was Christine.  Janelle was a tiny thing and so was Meri.


----------



## HarliRexx

slang said:


> When you see them all sitting doing the "couch sessions" there isn't much difference between Meri, Christine & Janelle anymore. Meri is getting bigger & Janelle is getting smaller
> 
> I don't get Robin as the trophy wife either, I guess because she is younger & thinner. I don't find her attractive at all, I think *Christine & Janelle are waaaaaaay more pretty then Robin.
> They have nicer facial features for sure*



ITA! Never understood the Robyn as trophy wife thing either.


----------



## HarliRexx

The Browns must be thrilled... TLC has 2 new shows showing the negative side of polygamy. Breaking the Faith starts November 24th and Escaping the Prophet will premier sometime in December. 

Nothing has been announced yet but the Dargers have tweeted that My Five Wives has been picked up by TLC for a season.


----------



## bnjj

When, pray tell, is reality TV going to go away?


----------



## babypie

HarliRexx said:


> The Browns must be thrilled... TLC has 2 new shows showing the negative side of polygamy. Breaking the Faith starts November 24th and Escaping the Prophet will premier sometime in December.
> 
> Nothing has been announced yet but the Dargers have tweeted that My Five Wives has been picked up by TLC for a season.



Oh, wow.  Bye Browns.


----------



## rockhollow

HarliRexx said:


> The Browns must be thrilled... TLC has 2 new shows showing the negative side of polygamy. Breaking the Faith starts November 24th and Escaping the Prophet will premier sometime in December.
> 
> Nothing has been announced yet but the Dargers have tweeted that My Five Wives has been picked up by TLC for a season.



Oh, oh is right - watch out Brown's, looks like your days are numbered. And they still own the old house in Utah don't they?


----------



## cheermom09

HarliRexx said:


> Nothing has been announced yet but the Dargers have tweeted that My Five Wives has been picked up by TLC for a season.


 

I literally couldn't get past him going from wife to wife in the morning.  Deleted it off DVR without watching more than a minute or so...


----------



## babypie

Yeah, I don't think I'll watch the new family.  They skeeved me out more than the Browns for some reason.


----------



## pixiejenna

HarliRexx said:


> The Browns must be thrilled... TLC has 2 new shows showing the negative side of polygamy. Breaking the Faith starts November 24th and Escaping the Prophet will premier sometime in December.
> 
> Nothing has been announced yet but the Dargers have tweeted that My Five Wives has been picked up by TLC for a season.


 
WOW it looks like they are on their way out! I find it hard to believe that TLC will have two shows about Polyg families. If the My Five Wives has a good first season the Browns will have to kiss their TLC paychecks goodbye. 

I had to look up find out about the new shows both sound interesting.  Breaking the Faith is about 8 teen/young adults who were either kicked out of the FDLS (lost boys) or escaping (girls) and them trying to adjust to a life outside of the FDLS. They have 6 hour long shows ordered. Escaping the Prophet stars Flora Jessop as she tries to take down the FDLS and help escapees from the FDLS. She also works with law enforcement to help those in the community escape. She wrote a book _Church of Lies_ in 09 in which she talks about the severe abuse she suffered while living in the FLDS. Also 6 hour long episodes have been ordered.

I wonder how the Browns  feel about these two new shows. Because they like to claim the real reason why they did the show was to dispel the myths of polygamy. We all know better they did them for the paychecks. I wonder if they will comment on them or not.




bnjj said:


> When, pray tell, is reality TV going to go away?



All TLC is anymore is reality shows. I miss trading spaces that show was so much fun, until it got too popular and they pimped it out to death.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> WOW it looks like they are on their way out! I find it hard to believe that TLC will have two shows about Polyg families. If the My Five Wives has a good first season the Browns will have to kiss their TLC paychecks goodbye.
> 
> I had to look up find out about the new shows both sound interesting.  Breaking the Faith is about 8 teen/young adults who were either kicked out of the FDLS (lost boys) or escaping (girls) and them trying to adjust to a life outside of the FDLS. They have 6 hour long shows ordered. Escaping the Prophet stars Flora Jessop as she tries to take down the FDLS and help escapees from the FDLS. She also works with law enforcement to help those in the community escape. She wrote a book _Church of Lies_ in 09 in which she talks about the severe abuse she suffered while living in the FLDS. Also 6 hour long episodes have been ordered.
> 
> I wonder how the Browns  feel about these two new shows. Because they like to claim the real reason why they did the show was to dispel the myths of polygamy. We all know better they did them for the paychecks. I wonder if they will comment on them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All TLC is anymore is reality shows. I miss trading spaces that show was so much fun, until it got too popular and they pimped it out to death.



My girlfriends and I used to get together and watch Trading Spaces, we loved that show, but as you say, after the first couple of seasons, it lost it's shine.

I doubt we'll hear any comments from the Brown's. I wonder if we'll ever see them again on TLC, I think they're out.
And now it seems that TLC is going to the other side and doing shows showing the bad side to these plural marriages.


----------



## Murphy47

bnjj said:


> When, pray tell, is reality TV going to go away?



When people stop watching!


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> My girlfriends and I used to get together and watch Trading Spaces, we loved that show, but as you say, after the first couple of seasons, it lost it's shine.
> 
> I doubt we'll hear any comments from the Brown's. I wonder if we'll ever see them again on TLC, I think they're out.
> And now it seems that TLC is going to the other side and doing shows showing the bad side to these plural marriages.



Ya once they started pimping TS it really lost the charm of it, I think the final nail the coffin was when they did book deals and housewares. I don't recall exactly what they had but I recall seeing it sold somewhere like target  or walmart somewhere everyone shops. 

I feel like maybe TLC is going this route because they want to give the public what they want to see, everyone loves watching a train wreck. Even though the Browns are far from a happy family they are still more functional than say the average reality TV family. And really once they moved to Vegas they are a snooze fest to watch they have no story lines. People don't want to watch a semi functional family they want drama.

I wonder if the Browns got too greedy and wanted too much money with each seasons renewal. So instead of giving them more money TLC showed them that they don't need them, after all they piloted two different polyg families and heck even made them spend a whole eppy with another polyg family. And that's why we'll be seeing a new polyg family show.


----------



## bnjj

pixiejenna said:


> All TLC is anymore is reality shows. I miss trading spaces that show was so much fun, until it got too popular and they pimped it out to death.


 
Yep.  TLC's programming is pretty dismal.

If that Amish show isn't scraping the bottom of the barrel, I don't know what is.

I like watching documentaries and other informative shows on religions, other ways of life, etc., but so many of these shows are pure garbage.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> Ya once they started pimping TS it really lost the charm of it, I think the final nail the coffin was when they did book deals and housewares. I don't recall exactly what they had but I recall seeing it sold somewhere like target  or walmart somewhere everyone shops.
> 
> I feel like maybe TLC is going this route because they want to give the public what they want to see, everyone loves watching a train wreck. Even though the Browns are far from a happy family they are still more functional than say the average reality TV family. And really once they moved to Vegas they are a snooze fest to watch they have no story lines. People don't want to watch a semi functional family they want drama.
> 
> I wonder if the Browns got too greedy and wanted too much money with each seasons renewal. So instead of giving them more money TLC showed them that they don't need them, after all they piloted two different polyg families and heck even made them spend a whole eppy with another polyg family. And that's why we'll be seeing a new polyg family show.



I think this is true with many reality stars - the fame goes to their heads and they really believe they are stars.
They doesn't seem to be a shortage of replacements, probably willing for less money.

And yes, not much happened once they came to Vegas.
I will miss bashing the Brown's - except Janelle, I hope the best for her. Maybe she could be the breakout star of the series, and get her own show. "Happy Life After Kody".


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I think this is true with many reality stars - the fame goes to their heads and they really believe they are stars.
> They doesn't seem to be a shortage of replacements, probably willing for less money.
> 
> And yes, not much happened once they came to Vegas.
> I will miss bashing the Brown's - except Janelle, I hope the best for her. Maybe she could be the breakout star of the series, and *get her own show. "Happy Life After Kody*".


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> I think this is true with many reality stars - the fame goes to their heads and they really believe they are stars.
> They doesn't seem to be a shortage of replacements, probably willing for less money.
> 
> And yes, not much happened once they came to Vegas.
> *I will miss bashing the Brown's - except Janelle, I hope the best for her. Maybe she could be the breakout star of the series, and get her own show. "Happy Life After Kody*".



Me too. Sadly I don't see Janelle going anywhere as much as we'd like too see her leave. For some reason she seems to be content with where she is, she is getting her space and enjoying it. With out the TLC paychecks I wonder how long they will be able to hang on to their half a million dollar homes? 





bnjj said:


> Yep.  TLC's programming is pretty dismal.
> 
> If that Amish show isn't scraping the bottom of the barrel, I don't know what is.
> 
> I like watching documentaries and other informative shows on religions, other ways of life, etc., but so many of these shows are pure garbage.




I watched about 5 miniutes of the Amish show and pretty much every other word out of their mouths was f this and f that. *gags* ITA I also like those kind of shows that give you a glimpse into another way of life that as outsiders we would never know/understand. I honestly can't even recall what kind of shows they used to do before it became 24/7 reality. I know I watched Trading spaces and I also watched what not to wear the first few seasons(it seems that their shows go south after the 2-3 year mark) and at some point in time they had a show about delivering babies. And I only know this because my SIL made my niece watch them with her when she was pregnant with her second kid so that my niece would not totally freak out when mommy goes into labor.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> ]Me too. Sadly I don't see Janelle going anywhere as much as we'd like too see her leave. For some reason she seems to be content with where she is, she is getting her space and enjoying it. [/B]With out the TLC paychecks I wonder how long they will be able to hang on to their half a million dollar homes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched about 5 miniutes of the Amish show and pretty much every other word out of their mouths was f this and f that. *gags* ITA I also like those kind of shows that give you a glimpse into another way of life that as outsiders we would never know/understand. I honestly can't even recall what kind of shows they used to do before it became 24/7 reality. I know I watched Trading spaces and I also watched what not to wear the first few seasons(it seems that their shows go south after the 2-3 year mark) and at some point in time they had a show about delivering babies. And I only know this because my SIL made my niece watch them with her when she was pregnant with her second kid so that my niece would not totally freak out when mommy goes into labor.





You're right, I realize our dreams for Janelle are just that. She did sound content with where she was - good, fulfilling job, nice kids, new house. And hopefully Kody where she wants him.


----------



## PJ86

babypie said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll watch the new family.  They skeeved me out more than the Browns for some reason.



Me too.


----------



## pixiejenna

The Browns had a good day in court.

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...tahs-polygamy-law-in-sister-wives-ruling?lite


----------



## Tiny_T

The show is back on December 29th.
It will be interesting to see what the Browns are up to.


----------



## ILuvShopping

still working on their mission statement!


----------



## slang

ILuvShopping said:


> still working on their mission statement!



I noticed that too in the previews! Come on, people write novels in less time that this mission statement is taking them


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL @ the mission statement! The preview shows Robyn is pregnant again I'm shocked we haven't heard about it already.  http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/sister-wives/videos/new-season-sneak-peek.htm

I wonder if they will touch the outcome of their trial on the show.


----------



## slang

^ I didn't notice Robin was pregnant, although not surprised

I did notice it looks like someone got a backyard pool (I'm going to guess Meri) for people who struggle with money they never seem to go without


----------



## Tiny_T

pixiejenna said:


> LOL @ the mission statement! The preview shows Robyn is pregnant again I'm shocked we haven't heard about it already.  http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/sister-wives/videos/new-season-sneak-peek.htm
> 
> I wonder if they will touch the outcome of their trial on the show.



This looks like the sneak peek for the previous season.  She was pregnant with Solomon at that point.


----------



## pixiejenna

Tiny_T said:


> This looks like the sneak peek for the previous season.  She was pregnant with Solomon at that point.




Oops I think you are right, after looking at it again it doesn't look like their new homes. Darn TLC needs to date their videos!


----------



## arnott

Got the premiere set to record!


----------



## Nishi621

Oh good, new season, new whining by Meri "what is my place in this family?". sheesh lady! Get over it already, everyone is sick of you


----------



## bnjj

I'm only part way into tonight's show but Meri is still so selfish. If Mariah so desperately needs to go to a college that is 4 times the cost of UNLV, then maybe Meri should have chosen a smaller house and used the additional money for college costs. This ep she balked at the idea of using some of her monthly housing budget going forward to pay for college even though she's not going to have a single kid at home to take care of.

Gah! This woman is so damn selfish.

And Kody's stance on student loans is ridiculous. Yes, if it is possible to go to college without loans great, but for a lot of people that is just not reality. The fact that this "family" had not done any college fund planning until now is beyond ridiculous and how Kody expects all these kids to go through college without loans is beyond me. Meanwhile, I imagine the babies will keep coming.

*smdh*


----------



## jules 8

bnjj said:


> I'm only part way into tonight's show but Meri is still so selfish. If Mariah so desperately needs to go to a college that is 4 times the cost of UNLV, then maybe Meri should have chosen a smaller house and used the additional money for college costs. This ep she balked at the idea of using some of her monthly housing budget going forward to pay for college even though she's not going to have a single kid at home to take care of.
> 
> Gah! This woman is so damn selfish.
> 
> And Kody's stance on student loans is ridiculous. Yes, if it is possible to go to college without loans great, but for a lot of people that is just not reality. The fact that this "family" had not done any college fund planning until now is beyond ridiculous and how Kody expects all these kids to go through college without loans is beyond me. Meanwhile, I imagine the babies will keep coming.
> 
> *smdh*



Lol, ALL of this I agree with


----------



## athena21

bnjj said:


> I'm only part way into tonight's show but Meri is still so selfish. If Mariah so desperately needs to go to a college that is 4 times the cost of UNLV, then maybe Meri should have chosen a smaller house and used the additional money for college costs. This ep she balked at the idea of using some of her monthly housing budget going forward to pay for college even though she's not going to have a single kid at home to take care of.
> 
> Gah! This woman is so damn selfish.
> 
> And Kody's stance on student loans is ridiculous. Yes, if it is possible to go to college without loans great, but for a lot of people that is just not reality. The fact that this "family" had not done any college fund planning until now is beyond ridiculous and how Kody expects all these kids to go through college without loans is beyond me. Meanwhile, I imagine the babies will keep coming.
> 
> *smdh*



Agreed! I think it's funny that they have one kid almost done with his first year and two more about to start college before they think "oh hey maybe we should figure out the financial side of this." Way to set an example for your kids. I agree Meri is super selfish, and Mariah was so predictable bursting into tears the minute they tell her that her college is so expensive. When you compare $6500 to $24,000, it's ridiculous to think that just because she's Meri's only kid, she should be able to get the same amount for college that Janelle's entire family of 6 kids would get.

This episode didn't hold my attention, especially once the mother in laws came in. And what is with that store they ALWAYS go to for gifts? Like the homemade signs and stuff? Do they not have any other stores, or is the store paying for advertisement to have them shop? All the stuff seems like something you could make at home, or just a "oh that's nice, it'll look great in the back of my closet" type gift.


----------



## slang

bnjj said:


> I'm only part way into tonight's show but Meri is still so selfish. If Mariah so desperately needs to go to a college that is 4 times the cost of UNLV, then maybe Meri should have chosen a smaller house and used the additional money for college costs. This ep she balked at the idea of using some of her monthly housing budget going forward to pay for college even though she's not going to have a single kid at home to take care of.
> 
> Gah! This woman is so damn selfish.
> 
> And Kody's stance on student loans is ridiculous. Yes, if it is possible to go to college without loans great, but for a lot of people that is just not reality. The fact that this "family" had not done any college fund planning until now is beyond ridiculous and how Kody expects all these kids to go through college without loans is beyond me. Meanwhile, I imagine the babies will keep coming.
> 
> *smdh*



I agree! The only other thing I thought was interesting about that conversation was Meri's reaction when Janelle asked if Mariah really needed to also get a car along with that expensive school since she would be living on campus... Meri barking at her about the car was too much.

I really wish Janelle & Christine would grow a back bone, I can't see why they basically go along with everything


----------



## Nishi621

bnjj said:


> I'm only part way into tonight's show but Meri is still so selfish. If Mariah so desperately needs to go to a college that is 4 times the cost of UNLV, then maybe Meri should have chosen a smaller house and used the additional money for college costs. This ep she balked at the idea of using some of her monthly housing budget going forward to pay for college even though she's not going to have a single kid at home to take care of.
> 
> Gah! This woman is so damn selfish.
> 
> And Kody's stance on student loans is ridiculous. Yes, if it is possible to go to college without loans great, but for a lot of people that is just not reality. The fact that this "family" had not done any college fund planning until now is beyond ridiculous and how Kody expects all these kids to go through college without loans is beyond me. Meanwhile, I imagine the babies will keep coming.
> 
> *smdh*



Simple answer to this "mariah, we simply cannot afford for you to go to that school. We don't have the money and it is not fair to your brothers and sisters. UNLV is a fine school and unless you get a full scholarship to someplace, that is where you will be going and to further cut back on expenses, you will continue to live at home until such time as you can support your own apartment."

What is so hard about that? That is what we told our eldest son and he went to a fine local school and lived at home and survived. That is what our youngest will do also unless he gets a full ride somewhere. I am so sick of people coddling their damned kids!!!

And,, Meri needs to be slapped and hard. I get the impression the other wives are so done with her


----------



## TC1

Did Jenelle even say a single word this episode?. I always feel like she's the ONLY one with a decent head on her shoulders, so when she says nothing...you just know she's thinking *this is ALL BS*


----------



## k2sealer

What I got from Mariah's crying was that she wants what she wants and everyone else can stuff it because she wants it. Like a two year old.


----------



## SherryF

Is the new season starting extra early?  I was surprised to see it back on, since it just ended in September.  Is the season for Sisterwives longer in general with a shorter hiatus?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The parents are so selfish and irresponsible. I just cannot even comprehend their career and financial decisions. I feel bad for Mariah and the other kids.


----------



## Nishi621

k2sealer said:


> What I got from Mariah's crying was that she wants what she wants and everyone else can stuff it because she wants it. Like a two year old.



Like her mother!


----------



## TC1

I thought it was so ridiculous that Kody wouldn't allow any "education debt". ummm, you guys are all in debt up to your eyeballs...especially with 4 new mortgages that they BARELY qualified for!.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I respect Kody's desire to provide his children with an education and not have them start out in debt, but he's an idiot for not planning sooner or planning at all really. And for having that many children. He thinks he's going to be able to send 20 kids to college? And building those giant houses, stupid. And they don't even have jobs!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching last week's episode now. I like how they're already paying for the oldest one's college and they haven't discussed how much they're going to give each kid for college. They never have real conversations or decide anything in this family. Nothing was really said or decided in that conversation. It was just a lot of awkward back and forth and wishy washy how are we going to do this and crying and we'll find a way but that way is going to have to be printing money in the basement because we have no practical way to afford it.


----------



## athena21

Anyone else watching tonight's episode? I started it a little late.

I just saw the part when they were talking about how many thousands of dollars their commitment ceremony would cost. Really? Did they completely forget their conversation of "how the heck are we paying for so many kids to go to college" and they're going to spend money on some lavish, unnecessary party? Go through the motions of it at your house, no need to do a huge thing.

I'm guessing the commitment ceremony was the idea of TLC - anyone else notice that a lot of their reality shows end up doing that when they have nothing else interesting to film? I remember when Jon & Kate Plus 8 had theirs....yep look how long that lasted.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kody just said "I'm in charge of my marriages, but I'm subtle about it."


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

B*tch please we all know Meri's in charge.


----------



## PJ86

caitlin1214 said:


> Kody just said "I'm in charge of my marriages, but I'm subtle about it."



And Mary just said Kody isn't an empty nester, and she is going this alone.  After commercial break we will be able to hear her moan more about it. 

Isn't what they said about being a sister wife is that they share children?  Are none of the other children visiting her?  Or maybe she should visit them at their houses?
I have no patience with Mary at all.


----------



## TC1

I see that Meri is making Mariah a blanket for gradutation like they did for Logan...is Christine's daughter that's graduating going to get one made for her??. I didn't see Meri offering to help make her one!!.


----------



## Nishi621

TC1 said:


> I see that Meri is making Mariah a blanket for gradutation like they did for Logan...is Christine's daughter that's graduating going to get one made for her??. I didn't see Meri offering to help make her one!!.




I also think that since Robin's sister was asked to do the first one, the least meri could have done was to explain to Robyn that she intended to do this one herself.


----------



## k2sealer

TC1 said:


> I see that Meri is making Mariah a blanket for gradutation like they did for Logan...is Christine's daughter that's graduating going to get one made for her??. I didn't see Meri offering to help make her one!!.



Also, even a simple quilt takes a huge investment of time and energy. Being obligated to make something can take the joy out of it. One quilt for your own daughter I could see. Being on the hook from now on to make one for every kid in the family, not fun. If she is smart, she won't start that ball rolling.


----------



## TC1

k2sealer said:


> Also, even a simple quilt takes a huge investment of time and energy. Being obligated to make something can take the joy out of it. One quilt for your own daughter I could see. Being on the hook from now on to make one for every kid in the family, not fun. If she is smart, she won't start that ball rolling.


 
Well, I felt like...if they did one for Logan, and now Mariah..they already did start the ball rolling..and now are going to leave Aspyn out of the ritual?..just seems kinda hurtful to me..


----------



## k2sealer

TC1 said:


> Well, I felt like...if they did one for Logan, and now Mariah..they already did start the ball rolling..and now are going to leave Aspyn out of the ritual?..just seems kinda hurtful to me..



Yes, but (correct me if I'm wrong) Mari didn't make Logan's. If Christine wants to make one for her own kid, I'm sure she can.


----------



## shortsweetness

I didn't even know Aspyn was graduating until the previews for next week. I hate that the graduation is focused on Mariah.


----------



## athena21

shortsweetness said:


> I didn't even know Aspyn was graduating until the previews for next week. I hate that the graduation is focused on Mariah.



You're right, that's sad. Nothing's been said about Aspyn because she isn't sucking a ton of drama into it the way Mariah/Meri are - I think Aspyn is going to school in-state and her tuition will be manageable, so she isn't blubbering every time conversation goes to tuition like Mariah is.

I'm still annoyed that Meri built such a huge house, when less than a year after it's built her ONE kid will be going off. They should have just built an apartment off one of the other houses for her. If she was so concerned with Mariah going to the school of her choice and getting a new car for school, she could have forgone her own wet-bar/huge house and put some of that money towards Mariah's college fund.


----------



## jules 8

+all of the above ....Meri is reallly annoying !!!


----------



## kcf68

Gosh no wonder Mariah acts the way she does, she acts just like Meri!  I am in agreement about Aspen  being left out of graduation.


----------



## caitlin1214

Good for Kody for standing up and saying "I'm not sacrificing's Aspyn's education to pay for Mariah's tuition."


----------



## pixiejenna

I also had no idea aspyn was graduating too. I'm glad that kody said he wasn't going to sacrifice aspyns education  for mariahs but in the end it seemed like he just gave in. The comment kody made about the wives spending his retirement fund on their party was lame.  First we know that tlc was paying for it in fact I'm pretty sure they planned it that way. Second we kniw that he doesn't have one.


----------



## arnott

Meri throwing a fit at Mariah's graduation!


----------



## slang

OK, it's official - Meri is a selfish b*tch


----------



## Nishi621

I didn't see what happened last night. Is Aspyn going to be able to go to college?


----------



## slang

Does it bug anyone else that Robin runs to Cody to "fix things" only when he is fighting w/ Meri...how come she does do that in defence of Janelle and Christine


----------



## pixiejenna

*Slang *that's because Meri is her bff. She knows who she has to please to make it in the family. The wives are two separate teams Meri & Robyn and then Janelle & Christine. I still believe the real reason why Meri pushed Kody into marring Robyn is so she can finally have a real sisterwife since she treated the other two so badly they aren't on good terms.

The more I thought about Mariahs college drama the more it really irks me. First of all anyone who becomes a doctor pretty much accepts that they will be taking on a 6 figure student loans to pay for school. Didn't they say during the first season she was going into the army or some branch of the military so her education would be paid for? What ever happened to that plan? (I know she wouldn't last in any branch of the military lol but still) If she wants this so badly why the heck isn't she doing something to make it happen why dose she expect her parents to foot the bill for this? If this was her dream why wasn't she applying for scholarships as soon as she made this decision to cover the cost? I've had teachers who've literately paid their whole way threw school by scholarships and this is back in the day when you have to do some serious leg work to get them long before the internet. Also lets be real here I don't really foresee Mariah  doing much with her higher education. She's the only one who of the kids who want's to be Poly. I'm sure once she gets married and has her first kid her job will go on the back burner asap. Why the heck should her parents foot a 6 figure "dream" of hers when she doesn't have the initiative to make it happen on her own. She did get a $10,000 scholarship which doesn't even cover the cost of one semester at the school of her choice. It's a start but no where near enough.


----------



## Carson123

How annoyed did Meri look on the couch when they were talking about janelle's weight loss and how good she looked? I think she's pissed, because now she's the fat one : )


----------



## athena21

pixiejenna said:


> The comment kody made about the wives spending his retirement fund on their party was lame.  First we know that tlc was paying for it in fact I'm pretty sure they planned it that way. Second we kniw that he doesn't have one.



THIS is what really annoys me. You KNOW TLC is paying for their "recommitment" ceremony, and I'm betting it was TLC that even brought it up in the first place.

I'm really curious to know how much money they make from the show. Like all reality shows (Teen Mom, Jon & Kate + 8, etc) they act like they're struggling and not getting any kind of a paycheck from the show but you know that's far from the truth. I know the Gosslins put a lot of the money into college funds for each of their kids, so they're pretty much set....but I'm wondering, aside from the four new houses, what the Browns are doing.


----------



## bnjj

I have zero idea why this "family" is even together.  None of them can even have a casual phone conversation with Kody in front of the others without feeling weird?  Seriously?  After all this time?  Yeah, I could see not wanting to have some major life altering discussion in front of all the other wives, but a casual conversation about your day?  Come on!


----------



## bnjj

I'm on the app so can't edit my previous post...

Why on earth are these people having a commitment ceremony when not one of them (the women) is committed to the other??


----------



## athena21

bnjj said:


> I have zero idea why this "family" is even together.  None of them can even have a casual phone conversation with Kody in front of the others without feeling weird?  Seriously?  After all this time?  Yeah, I could see not wanting to have some major life altering discussion in front of all the other wives, but a casual conversation about your day?  Come on!



I haven't gotten to that part yet but I thought it was weird they were being so dramatic about all 4 wives going out alone together. Um didn't they do that when they went to Las Vegas together? And don't we always hear that one of the huge reasons they love this lifestyle is because of the relationship with their sister wives? So why are they so nervous to hang out together?


----------



## jules 8

I cant stand Meri...


----------



## pixiejenna

I think the whole re-commitment ceremony is TLC's idea they are grasping for SL's. They know it will cause drama between the wives and they get to put Kody in charge of all his kids at once I think they were hoping for some comic gold. Their was no need for them to drive all the way to SF to go shopping they live in freaking VEGAS! 

I was proud of Janelle signing up for a 5K and more excited she was able to wear a XL shirt. It's a such a great milestone for her and a great boost for her confidence. IA with Carson Meri seemed annoyed about how much everyone fawned over Janelle's weight loss. She probably feels like she's absorbing all of Janelle's loss with all the weight she's gained. It also proabbly irked her that all the attention was on Janelle and not her lol. 

I wonder what's wrong with Truely. Is it a coincidence that two eppy's after the fortune teller told them that they will be dealing with health issues and now Truely gets sick?

Am I the only one who felt like Meri is at odds with everyone this eppy, she didn't even seem to connect with her BFF Robyn. 

I also wonder how much they are making per eppy and how they get paid out. Do the wives get equal pay or do those with more kids get more money. Do the kids get a salary that (hopefully) goes into a trust/savings account for their college. We all know TLC paid for the homes because they couldn't afford them on their own.


----------



## SherryF

pixiejenna said:


> Am I the only one who felt like Meri is at odds with everyone this epp, she didn't even seem to connect with her BFF Robyn.
> 
> I also wonder how



Bingo! Robyn seemed less smiley when Metro was speaking and in general they didn't appear as bff'y as they have in the past.


----------



## pixiejenna

SherryF said:


> Bingo! Robyn seemed less smiley when Metro was speaking and in general they didn't appear as bff'y as they have in the past.



I guess their honeymoon is over.  It was odd to see her connect with the other two.  I think Meri is too wrapped up in Mariah is leaving and is going to be all by herself to care about anything else. She's depressed and is going to make everybody else suffer for it like she did in the past.


----------



## bnjj

Unless it was for the kids to be closer, I think they all should have stayed in separate locations.  These women clearly have no relationships between themselves.  They may have gone into plural marriage for the sister wife relationship they all speak of, but no bonds have been formed in the last 20 years so they should just stop pretending.  It's embarrassing. I imagine the wives still go for days without seeing one another.  The kids certainly do seem happy to be closer together though.

If Meri pulls even one sour face when Truely's illness impacts Mariah's going away party, I am going to reach into the TV and smack her.


----------



## Heart Star

bnjj said:


> I have zero idea why this "family" is even together.  None of them can even have a casual phone conversation with Kody in front of the others without feeling weird?  Seriously?  After all this time?  Yeah, I could see not wanting to have some major life altering discussion in front of all the other wives, but a casual conversation about your day?  Come on!





bnjj said:


> I'm on the app so can't edit my previous post...
> 
> Why on earth are these people having a commitment ceremony when not one of them (the women) is committed to the other??



You took the words right out of my mouth! 
I'm finding this show more and more frustrating to watch and yet I'm still just as fascinated as when it started.
The way these unraveling relationships are portrayed on the show makes me wonder what really goes on when the cameras are off!


----------



## arnott

bnjj said:


> Unless it was for the kids to be closer, I think they all should have stayed in separate locations.  These women clearly have no relationships between themselves.  They may have gone into plural marriage for the sister wife relationship they all speak of, but no bonds have been formed in the last 20 years so they should just stop pretending.  It's embarrassing. I imagine the wives still go for days without seeing one another.  The kids certainly do seem happy to be closer together though.
> 
> I*f Meri pulls even one sour face when Truely's illness impacts Mariah's going away party, I am going to reach into the TV and smack her.*


----------



## k2sealer

Why do they think that all four wives have to have the same dress? If they are going to buy fabric, buy enough of the same fabric to make four different dresses. Then each wife can style their dress in a flattering way for their body shape. But they will all look similar because it will be the same fabric.


----------



## ILuvShopping

if the scene where they were buying fabric is for their ceremony dresses then..... 

that fabric looks gawdy and terrible. 

i actually liked the black dress that meri tried on the best.  it would be flattering for all of them. 
some of those choices i hope they were not seriously considering for the ceremony.


----------



## k2sealer

I really wouldn't try to make four different women look good in one style of dress. Black is an easy color, they could all four buy black dresses. Who cares if they are all the same. Black matches black.


----------



## babypie

Oh no, not Truly  

Them leaving some of the best shopping in the country to look at tie-dyed rags in a woman's house in San Francisco is baffling.


----------



## Sherlock55

bnjj said:


> I'm only part way into tonight's show but Meri is still so selfish. If Mariah so desperately needs to go to a college that is 4 times the cost of UNLV, then maybe Meri should have chosen a smaller house and used the additional money for college costs. This ep she balked at the idea of using some of her monthly housing budget going forward to pay for college even though she's not going to have a single kid at home to take care of.
> 
> Gah! This woman is so damn selfish.
> 
> And Kody's stance on student loans is ridiculous. Yes, if it is possible to go to college without loans great, but for a lot of people that is just not reality. The fact that this "family" had not done any college fund planning until now is beyond ridiculous and how Kody expects all these kids to go through college without loans is beyond me. Meanwhile, I imagine the babies will keep coming.
> 
> *smdh*




While Meri doesn't need that huge house, she may not have even had the option of one that was much smaller.  Don't most housing developments have rules for what can and cannot be built?  I doubt that she could have put an 1800 square foot house on her lot.  Not that she would have been willing to do that!


And Kody not wanting his kids to have loans?  There isn't really a choice.  You fill out the fafsa and the resulting information is what you pay, including loans the parents and students can take out.  You either pay or take out loans.  If he wants to avoid loans then all the kids should live at home and attend UNLV or the local community college.  


Which makes me wonder...Kody is only legally married to Meri so the other wives are single moms.  Would Janelle and Christine get far more financial aid for their kids because of this?  I'd think Mariah would get the least since her parents are married and she is an only child. 


The Browns should have discussed college plans years ago, when the first child was about to start high school.  But I wonder if college money would have been divided in the same manner that the house building money was and the household money is-they all get the same amount, regardless of family size.  Meri was upset at being "punished" for only having one child when the houses were being planned and insisted that she receive the same amount to build as the others.  I also recall Janelle saying that at times she struggled to afford to feed all her kids, while Meri admitted she had money for extras for her daughter.  Each wife received the same amount of money because that was the only "fair" way to do it, at least in the eyes of Meri.  I'm wondering if she might also feel that if X amount is going to pay for all of Janelle's or Christine's kids to attend college, then Mariah also gets that amount.  She just won't have to share it.


----------



## bnjj

From the way they spoke, the kids will each get comparable amounts for school.  Meri would not get for 1 child what Christine gets for 6.

I know that Meri could not have put a much smaller house on that lot but she certainly could have done without the wet bar.  Better yet, she could have moved to another neighbourhood.  She doesn't want to be with any of them anyway.


----------



## pixiejenna

babypie said:


> Oh no, not Truly
> 
> Them leaving some of the best shopping in the country to look at tie-dyed rags in a woman's house in San Francisco is baffling.



My thoughts exactly! Vegas has SO many stores in all price ranges to leave Vegas to shop in SanFran is a joke. 



Sherlock55 said:


> While Meri doesn't need that huge house, she may not have even had the option of one that was much smaller.  Don't most housing developments have rules for what can and cannot be built?  I doubt that she could have put an 1800 square foot house on her lot.  Not that she would have been willing to do that!
> 
> 
> And Kody not wanting his kids to have loans?  There isn't really a choice.  You fill out the fafsa and the resulting information is what you pay, including loans the parents and students can take out.  You either pay or take out loans.  If he wants to avoid loans then all the kids should live at home and attend UNLV or the local community college.
> 
> 
> Which makes me wonder...Kody is only legally married to Meri so the other wives are single moms.  Would Janelle and Christine get far more financial aid for their kids because of this?  I'd think Mariah would get the least since her parents are married and she is an only child.
> 
> 
> The Browns should have discussed college plans years ago, when the first child was about to start high school.  But I wonder if college money would have been divided in the same manner that the house building money was and the household money is-they all get the same amount, regardless of family size.  Meri was upset at being "punished" for only having one child when the houses were being planned and insisted that she receive the same amount to build as the others.  I also recall Janelle saying that at times she struggled to afford to feed all her kids, while Meri admitted she had money for extras for her daughter.  Each wife received the same amount of money because that was the only "fair" way to do it, at least in the eyes of Meri.  I'm wondering if she might also feel that if X amount is going to pay for all of Janelle's or Christine's kids to attend college, then Mariah also gets that amount.  She just won't have to share it.



I think it's kind of like the "bleeding the beast" they were doing before the show. It wouldn't surprise me at all if Janelle's & Christine's kids were able to get more fin aid as "single" mothers. However I think Janelles & Chrstines kids are much more level headed than Mariah and have no issues with going to school at home or even comunity college to save money. Honestly I wonder if they can even qualify for fin aid now with whatever they are making with the show. I know it's spread thin with so many kids but between the show, whatever the heck it is Kody dose, their "jewelry store" (I used quotes because we all know that gig isn't going to pay the bills), and with Janelle & Christine dabbling in real estate the combined income of all of those will probably make it hard to even qualify for anything other than just straight out loans. 



bnjj said:


> From the way they spoke, the kids will each get comparable amounts for school.  Meri would not get for 1 child what Christine gets for 6.
> 
> I know that Meri could not have put a much smaller house on that lot but she certainly could have done wit
> hout the wet bar.  *Better yet, she could have moved to another neighbourhood.  She doesn't want to be with any of them anyway.*


*
*
Because Meri is a total misogynist as much as she hates the other wifes she can't abuse them and make them miserable if she's not around. Also if she lived somewhere else what are the odds she'll even see Kody anymore I mean now that Mariah is gone to school I could totally see him justifying spending less time with her since their only child is off to school. You know she wants to dig her head in the sand over what her husband dose with the other wives but she's a glutton for punishment.  After  they all moved into the cul-de-sac she was the only one who even mentioned how awkward it was to watch her husband go from house to house. It's like watching a train wreak she can't not look at it kwim.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think i read that the other 'wives' do get additional benefits because legally they are single mothers. government assistance and all that jazz.  or they did, not sure now since they probably make some good money off the tv show.

i wouldn't be surprised if they didn't qualify for assistance for Mariah's(?) expensive school. Both Meri and Kody would have to put them income on the forms and I'm sure the people I know who were denied make a lot less than them.


----------



## Sherlock55

Honestly I wonder if they can even qualify for fin aid now with whatever they are making with the show. I know it's spread thin with so many kids but between the show, whatever the heck it is Kody dose, their "jewelry store" (I used quotes because we all know that gig isn't going to pay the bills), and with Janelle & Christine dabbling in real estate the combined income of all of those will probably make it hard to even qualify for anything other than just straight out loans. 


I wonder if college expenses are part of the reason for those huge houses.  If you tie up your money in your home there will be fewer assets for the government to count on the fafsa.  The house doesn't count even if it's a mansion.  The money in the bank and other assets, if any, do count.  If all the moms had very little in their bank accounts it should help them get aid.  Maybe the money is primarily in Kody's name, or in his name and Meri's?  It would be far less expensive for him to pay for college for Mariah since she is the only child he has with his legal wife.  The other "single moms" could get more aid that way, depending on how they are all paid by TLC.  
I don't think Christine does real estate.  I recall her saying that she did not realize it would require so much time away from her family.  Their realtor, Mona, said something about working the past seven weekends in a row.  Christine won't do that with six kids and no full time husband.  I'm not sure about Janelle.  She might have stuck with it.  Being a "celebrity" could help her get clients.


----------



## Sherlock55

"Honestly I wonder if they can even qualify for fin aid now with whatever they are making with the show. I know it's spread thin with so many kids but between the show, whatever the heck it is Kody dose, their "jewelry store" (I used quotes because we all know that gig isn't going to pay the bills), and with Janelle & Christine dabbling in real estate the combined income of all of those will probably make it hard to even qualify for anything other than just straight out loans." 


I wonder if college expenses are part of the reason for those huge houses.  If you tie up your money in your home there will be fewer assets for the government to count on the fafsa.  The house doesn't count even if it's a mansion.  The money in the bank and other assets, if any, do count.  If all the moms had very little in their bank accounts it should help them get aid.  Maybe the money is primarily in Kody's name, or in his name and Meri's?  It would be far less expensive for him to pay for college for Mariah since she is the only child he has with his legal wife.  The other "single moms" could get more aid that way, depending on how they are all paid by TLC.  



Clearly, I can't figure out how to quote another poster and avoid double posts.  Sorry!


I don't think Christine does real estate.  I recall her saying that she did not realize it would require so much time away from her family.  Their realtor, Mona, said something about working the past seven weekends in a row.  Christine won't do that with six kids and no full time husband.  I'm not sure about Janelle.  She might have stuck with it.  Being a "celebrity" could help her get clients.


----------



## bnjj

Clearly, I wasn't serious about her moving to another neighbourhood.  Of course that would never happen.

Tomorrow's show should be interesting.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight?

Mariah moving with those trolleys reminded me of my university days.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I watched and am now reading and holy crap they are catching hell about last night's episode.  Seems that people only want to ***** about them and how they did stuff wrong and don't care. 

Guess people don't realize that 10 days in the hospital had to be narrowed down to 30 min and you can't show it all!!!

Glad Truley is ok though. At least for now.


----------



## rubycat

Not surprised that Mariah got the car, as well as the private university.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i don't know why people are making a big deal about that.  logan got his dad's old car, which i read was a lexus - and he's fairly close by. 

also don't think the school is a big deal. if mariah wants to get a crap load of student loans, then let her.


----------



## rubycat

ILuvShopping said:


> i don't know why people are making a big deal about that.  logan got his dad's old car, which i read was a lexus - and he's fairly close by.
> 
> also don't think the school is a big deal. if mariah wants to get a crap load of student loans, then let her.




As long as they do the same for all of the kids. I just get the feeling that Christine's kids get the short end of the stick more often then not.


----------



## slang

Is it mean I am glad Mariah has moved to Utah and we won't see her every week, something about her bugs me!


----------



## Carson123

Ok this is prob so dumb, but I noticed yesterday when Mariah was doing laundry in her and Meri's house they had the fancy, large front loading washer and dryer. And later in the episode showed Aspyn doing laundry in Christine's house, and they had the regular standard white top loading washer.  Ugh - Meri needs to have the best of everything even though now it's only her. 

I think examples like that is the reason she and Mariah rub so many people the wrong way.


----------



## jules 8

I cant believe how *****y meri and mariah were  about cody staying because of truely being in the hospital and not going to take mariah to school....


----------



## slang

Carson123 said:


> Ok this is prob so dumb, but I noticed yesterday when Mariah was doing laundry in her and Meri's house they had the fancy, large front loading washer and dryer. And later in the episode showed Aspyn doing laundry in Christine's house, and they had the regular standard white top loading washer.  Ugh - Meri needs to have the best of everything even though now it's only her.
> 
> I think examples like that is the reason she and Mariah rub so many people the wrong way.



I didn't notice that, but how does that even make sense...Christine has 6 kids + herself to laundry for, Janelle also has 6 kids...where as Meri only has herself & Mariah...


----------



## pixiejenna

I missed the car part of the eppy. I didn't like how Meri & Mariah approached Kody about not going to school for her. I felt like it was a phoney like a token move they knew he wasn't going to go so that's why they said it kwim. I'm glad that Truely is ok now I feel bad for Aspyn it seems like she felt like it was her fault Truely was sick since she was the one watching them when all the mom's went to SanFran. Then to top it off she seemed to pick up the slack around her house because her mom was at the hospital so much :/  I would have liked to see more of the other wives helping her kids out.


----------



## bnjj

Of course Meri can have more expensive appliances; she gets the same household budget as the other wives.  Her 'I shouldn't be punished because I could not have more kids' annoys the heck out of me.  Why the heck should the others go without just so she can over-indulge??

These people are so miserable.  They should just stop pretending already.


----------



## bnjj

jules 8 said:


> I cant believe how *****y meri and mariah were  about cody staying because of truely being in the hospital and not going to take mariah to school....


 
??

I didn't see them being *****y at all.


----------



## Nishi621

jules 8 said:


> I cant believe how *****y meri and mariah were  about cody staying because of truely being in the hospital and not going to take mariah to school....




I missed this episode and while I agree that taking a child to college is a big deal, it does NOT (in my book at least), ***** staying with your sick child who is in the hospital!!!! especially when the child going to college is grown and healthy and has another parent who is able to take her.

Meri and Mariah are gross, selfish and disgusting people!! Meri didn't want to have anymore kids cause she wanted things for herself!


----------



## bnjj

I watched carefully for their reaction to Kody not going to Utah and I didn't see anything *****y at all so I'm not sure what they're getting raked over the coals for.

I'm all for calling Meri out on her selfishness but I don't recall seeing anything like that this ep.


----------



## k2sealer

bnjj said:


> I watched carefully for their reaction to Kody not going to Utah and I didn't see anything *****y at all so I'm not sure what they're getting raked over the coals for.
> 
> I'm all for calling Meri out on her selfishness but I don't recall seeing anything like that this ep.



Agree. Plus, didn't Merit comment that of course being at the hospital was more important? Or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## ILuvShopping

k2sealer said:


> Agree. Plus, didn't Merit comment that of course being at the hospital was more important? Or am I remembering wrong?




no, you're right. it was meri's idea for kody to not go with them.  all this meri hate is starting to drive me insane.  it's like she can't do anything right!

yes she's can be pouty more often than not... but i don't think anything she did this episode was bad.

and maybe christine didn't want a front load washer/dryer. a lot of people don't like them. just because meri decided to get one doesn't mean all of the wives need them.


----------



## bnjj

You're right - I shouldn't assume that Christine had to get lesser appliances.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wasn't Meri hating and she was less selfish than she normally is in this eppy and I was surprised that Mariah didn't make any nasty faces when her party got ruined because of it.. However the more I thought about her telling Kody to stay home and not take Mariah to school the more I felt like it was like I said before a token move on her part. She knew he wasn't going to leave while Truly is in the hospital to take Mariah to school so I feel like that's what motivated her to say it kind of like she's doing damage control. Maybe I'm just more cynical when it comes to Meri's motives lol.


----------



## slang

pixiejenna said:


> I wasn't Meri hating and she was less selfish than she normally is in this eppy and I was surprised that Mariah didn't make any nasty faces when her party got ruined because of it.. However the more I thought about her telling Kody to stay home and not take Mariah to school the more I felt like it was like I said before a token move on her part. She knew he wasn't going to leave while Truly is in the hospital to take Mariah to school so I feel like that's what motivated her to say it kind of like she's doing damage control. Maybe I'm just more cynical when it comes to Meri's motives lol.



I agree with everything you said!

Wasn't it Chris Rock who said you shouldn't get credit for what you are supposed to do anyway? Meri gets no points from me for telling Kody to stay home to be with Christine for Truely. It's a no brainer he should have done that!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Are we sure though......?  Kody isn't the brightest bulb in the box and he's probably scared of Meri....


----------



## ILuvShopping

a while back either meri or mariah posted a photo on twitter that they were on their way to move mariah to school. at the time i did think it was weird that kody (or not even at least a couple other people) was not with them, but i guess this episode showed why!


----------



## bnjj

Meri isn't getting points from me either, all I was pointing out was that she was not a selfish biotch this week.

I'm not so sure Kody would have simply decided to stay on his own.  One would hope but let's not forget that he was on a date with Robyn when Christine was in labour.


----------



## slang

bnjj said:


> Meri isn't getting points from me either, all I was pointing out was that she was not a selfish biotch this week.
> 
> I'm not so sure Kody would have simply decided to stay on his own.  One would hope *but let's not forget that he was on a date with Robyn when Christine was in labour.*



Haha! I actually forgot about that


----------



## SherryF

I'm so glad that little Truvie is o.k.


----------



## pixiejenna

Todays eppy was a snooze fest! More boring planning for their commitment ceremony I felt bad for the seamstress making their dresses so much work to do in so little time, not surprised Meri's dress wasn't working. On a side note my dad doesn't really like the show but he'll watch cause I'll put it on after other shows we watch and he's like not this episode again he honestly thought the show was a rerun because the SL NEVER changes lol. 

That other polyg's family show will show soon too they keep airing commercials for it.


----------



## arnott

LOL @ Meri not being a fan of the sand pouring ceremony!


----------



## TC1

I thought it was hilarious when the seamstress said to Meri that her fabric was best used for upholstery..not a dress. LOL..In the previews it shows her wearing something completely different, so I'm sure she just wasted all that poor girls time.
Christine in that dress???, looked like she was working at Medieval Times.


----------



## slang

TC1 said:


> I thought it was hilarious when the seamstress said to Meri that her fabric was best used for upholstery..not a dress. LOL..In the previews it shows her wearing something completely different, so I'm sure she just wasted all that poor girls time.
> *Christine in that dress???, looked like she was working at Medieval Times*.



Haha, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## pixiejenna

LOL Christines dress definitely looked like a costume. I don't know why Meri chose that fabric she's self-conscious about her weight gain and her figure and she chooses a color and fabric that only make it worse. I think Janelle's dress will be the best of the bunch with Robyns coming in second. I also have to say my fav qoute was when Janelle told the seamstress she doesn't care if she can't breath in her dress as long as she looks good lol.


----------



## slang

This season has been soooooo boring, I'm kind of glad it ends next week

I am glad the family mission statement is done and I hope we never hear about it again! - it feels like we've been hearing about it for 2 yrs now!


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> *This season has been soooooo boring, I'm kind of glad it ends next week*
> 
> I am glad the family mission statement is done and I hope we never hear about it again! - it feels like we've been hearing about it for 2 yrs now!



Have all their season finales been 2 hours long?  Hope it isn't a snooze fest!


----------



## slang

arnott said:


> Have all their season finales been 2 hours long?  Hope it isn't a snooze fest!



Is it a 1 hr show and then 1 hr Q&A on the couch - where they never answer the questions we want  or a 2 hr show about that dumb commitment cermony and mission statement - I'm yawning already!


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> Is it a 1 hr show and then 1 hr Q&A on the couch - where they never answer the questions we want  or a 2 hr show about that dumb commitment cermony and mission statement - I'm yawning already!



From the commercial I was under the impression that it was a 2 hour show and then a one hour Q&A!


----------



## arnott

Madison trying to push Robyn's buttons  :giggles:


----------



## SherryF

I thought Robyn also seemed annoyed with Meri a couple of times this episode,  both on the cOuch where they all sit for the camera as well as one during the dress fittings.  For some reason it seems that Christine is back in good graces with Kodi as well. 

Meris dress was hideous.   I don't think that poor girl has dress making skills.   She just graduated from fashion school but that doesn't make her a dress maker.   It was a bit over her head.  I felt bad for her;, but then again she shouldn't have taken on such a large commission so close to the wire.


----------



## bnjj

This is such a farce.  Kody does have 4 families no matter how many times they tell themselves that they are one big, happy family.  C'mon - none of them can even have a telephone conversation with Kody in front of another wife without feeling horribly awkward.  Seriously?  After 20 years??

They are 4 separate families.


----------



## guccimamma

i like janelle, she's smarter than all of them put together. i think she'd leave, but she's got all of those kids.


----------



## slang

bnjj said:


> This is such a farce.  Kody does have 4 families no matter how many times they tell themselves that they are one big, happy family.  C'mon - none of them can even have a telephone conversation with Kody in front of another wife without feeling horribly awkward.  Seriously?  After 20 years??
> 
> They are 4 separate families.



I agree! It bugged me that Meri even said that she doesn't understand why people think they aren't one family. How about because you guys don't act or portray yourself as one family. If you did Mariah wouldn't be whining about Meri having a sibling for her and Meri would have told her that she already has lots of siblings. Having siblings that aren't biologically related to you doesn't make them less of a sibling if you were raised together as one family.
I have a lot of adopted family members and I don't see them any different than my family who I am biologically related to.
I don't see them as one family - they really do act like 4 seperate families


----------



## bnjj

slang said:


> I agree! It bugged me that Meri even said that she doesn't understand why people think they aren't one family. How about because you guys don't act or portray yourself as one family. If you did Mariah wouldn't be whining about Meri having a sibling for her and Meri would have told her that she already has lots of siblings. Having siblings that aren't biologically related to you doesn't make them less of a sibling if you were raised together as one family.
> I have a lot of adopted family members and I don't see them any different than my family who I am biologically related to.
> I don't see them as one family - they really do act like 4 seperate families


 
They all are biologically related as they have the same father (less Robin's other kids).

The nervousness/anxiety, etc., that they were feeling about going to San Fran or wherever together is just another example of how the are NOT this big, happy family.


----------



## slang

bnjj said:


> They all are biologically related as they have the same father (less Robin's other kids).
> 
> The nervousness/anxiety, etc., that they were feeling about going to San Fran or wherever together is just another example of how the are NOT this big, happy family.



Sorry, I should gave said fully biologically because I know of course that Kody is the father. It always struck me as weird that Mariah and even Meri don't really consider the other kids Mariah's "real" siblings because Meri didn't give birth to them. Meri has said Mariah wants a sibling from Meri, if they were raised together I wonder if she would have felt differently


----------



## ildera5

How did I NOT know this thread existed .  I am looking forward to Sunday's episode to see if this damn commitment is over and done with .. LOL!  Just from the previews, Kody looks VERY pained .


----------



## PJ86

bnjj said:


> This is such a farce.  Kody does have 4 families no matter how many times they tell themselves that they are one big, happy family.  *C'mon - none of them can even have a telephone conversation with Kody in front of another wife without feeling horribly awkward.  *Seriously?  After 20 years??
> 
> They are 4 separate families.



I agree completely.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else watch the finale?


----------



## bnjj

arnott said:


> Did anyone else watch the finale?


 
Yes.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Missed it! What happened, anything exciting? The last few episodes I've seen have been super boring with nothing happening, so I've kind of given up on this show.


----------



## k2sealer

Neither Robin or Meri wore their dresses. Robin happened to have hers at the house. Meri had to go find one at the last minute. Both of their ready made dresses looked better than the "designer" ones. They had the commitment ceremony. The kids had a surprise for their parents at the end of the ceremony. Each kid told their parent what they were thankful for. That is the main gist of the finale.

I didn't watch the after finale interview yet, so I don't know about that. Maybe someone else can chime in.


----------



## TC1

The after show was pretty boring...didn't really tough on anything new...did show Meri having her meltdown about not being able to see Mariah walk in to the graduation ceremony. Haha..of course she has an answer for everything..


----------



## Nishi621

I'm sorry, they had custom made dresses done but didn't wear them? WTF was the point of that?


----------



## TC1

The seamstress actually told Robyn that she should wear something else, because she was running out of time to finish it properly. Meri's dress wasn't finished, or even close to..so she went to the bridal shop and found hers for $59. (or so she said). Jenelle and Christine both wore theirs.


----------



## Nishi621

Unreal


----------



## SherryF

I believe the honeymoon between Robyn and Meri is O-V-E-R.  For the first time in a while, Robyn didn't even sit next to Meri and seemed mad at her and totally over her Meri-isms.  Go Robyn!  The dresses were awful.  Meri's belly seemed to be showcased as its own organ, and the dress nor the color did anything for her.  I'm not sure what it is about her coloring, but no color looks good on her skin, almost, ever.


  All in all, I was happy for Janelle.  She seems happier than she has in the past and it seems that her newfound confidence is stemming from all her hard work at the gym.  Everyone is happy for her and even Kody seems to display some pride in her looks.  She is a beautiful woman and I really like her a lot.


 I'm one of the few I think that enjoys this show, even though its a snoozefest at times, but I still like it.  Not sure why I like it 


Christine seems like she is happier as well,  it may be the move into their homes and also, the fact that Kodi seems to be less "team Meri".


----------



## bnjj

Christine's dress reminded me of something that would have been worn in medieval times.  And not in a good way.


----------



## arnott

SherryF said:


> I believe the honeymoon between Robyn and Meri is O-V-E-R.  For the first time in a while, Robyn didn't even sit next to Meri and seemed mad at her and totally over her Meri-isms.  Go Robyn!  *The dresses were awful. * *Meri's belly seemed to be showcased as its own organ,* and the dress nor the color did anything for her.  I'm not sure what it is about her coloring, but no color looks good on her skin, almost, ever.



It didn't look so bad in the store but at the ceremony it made her look pregnant.


----------



## HarliRexx

As for Christine being happy I think its a she's determined to make the best of her situation kind of happy. She said this episode as she's said before that she has to decide every day what kind of sister wife she's going to be. I don't think she's truly happy. I think she really has to work to find happiness in her life every day. 

As for Christine's dress, yeah, it totally looked like a medieval costume, but she seemed to like it so I'm happy she ended up with something that showed her personality and she enjoyed wearing. 

YES, the honeymoon is OVER for Meri and Robyn! I was wondering if it had something to do with Meri's best friend who was introduced this episode. You know Robyn totally thought she and Meri would always be BFF's. Then they were all teasing Meri about how her sister wives should be her best friends. You know what they say, there's always some seriousness in sarcasm.


----------



## cheermom09

Their make up at the reunion show is terrible!!  Especially Cody...


----------



## slang

cheermom09 said:


> Their make up at the reunion show is terrible!!  Especially Cody...



Yes! Cody was orange and the ladies ( esp Janelle & Christine ) looked horrible. The make up application had to be done by one of their daughters


----------



## cheermom09

slang said:


> Yes! Cody was orange and the ladies ( esp Janelle & Christine ) looked horrible. The make up application had to be *done by one of their daughters*


----------



## slang

cheermom09 said:


>



I don't mean the teenage daughters, I'm going with Truely since it looked like the work of a 3 year old


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hahahahahahaha. They looked terrible at that ceremony - Robyn was the only one who looked halfway decent. 

How is this show still on the air? I stopped watching ages ago. I had to google a picture just to see what the fuss was about.



slang said:


> I don't mean the teenage daughters, I'm going with Truely since it looked like the work of a 3 year old


----------



## arnott

Meri was telling the seamstress, "This needs to be accentuated, THIS does not."  And then she goes out and buys a dress that accentuates the "not".


----------



## PJ86

TC1 said:


> The after show was pretty boring...didn't really tough on anything new...did show Meri having her meltdown about not being able to see Mariah walk in to the graduation ceremony. Haha..of course she has an answer for everything..



Thanks for that.. I did watch the final episode but not the Q&A second hour.  

There was an article today about Meri saying the Sister Wives weren't any closer than just being neighbors... did you see that or are they hyping that up?  I was surprised b/c I thought Robyn and her were close.

I remember Meri saying Kody doesn't have 4 families but one family... but if he only has one family why is Meri having empty nest syndrome when all the other children are around?


----------



## PJ86

SherryF said:


> I believe the honeymoon between Robyn and Meri is O-V-E-R.  For the first time in a while, Robyn didn't even sit next to Meri and seemed mad at her and totally over her Meri-isms.  Go Robyn!  The dresses were awful.  Meri's belly seemed to be showcased as its own organ, and the dress nor the color did anything for her.  I'm not sure what it is about her coloring, but no color looks good on her skin, almost, ever.
> 
> 
> *  All in all, I was happy for Janelle.  She seems happier than she has in the past and it seems that her newfound confidence is stemming from all her hard work at the gym.  Everyone is happy for her and even Kody seems to display some pride in her looks.  She is a beautiful woman and I really like her a lot.
> *
> 
> I'm one of the few I think that enjoys this show, even though its a snoozefest at times, but I still like it.  Not sure why I like it
> 
> 
> Christine seems like she is happier as well,  it may be the move into their homes and also, the fact that Kodi seems to be less "team Meri".



Janelle is my fav.  Good for her.

I am sympathetic to Christine.  She came across as abrupt and rude, but then again her husband was dating Robyn while she was pregnant in the earlier episodes.  I'd have an attitude too.  

I watch them and it is interesting, but the main thing that blows my mind is Kody (or the other guy from MyFiveWives) dating while one of his wives is pregnant.  How could they do that to their pregnant wife?  I feel so sorry for the pregnant wife.


----------



## athena21

cheermom09 said:


> Their make up at the reunion show is terrible!!  Especially Cody...



ITA. I think everyone, the kids included, had on way too much makeup. Maybe they didn't check them under the lights to see how it'd look, but it didn't look natural at all.

Boring episode, and boring Q&A. Was this the final season? I figured TLC was bringing in My 5 Wives as a replacement because they knew the Browns were so unhappy of a family. Did anyone catch when Robyn said that Solomon was sleeping in their bed every night? Cody clearly didn't appreciate that....he's mentioned multiple times that he doesn't see another wife coming in but could add a few more children, and I'm sure he expected more than one out of Robyn. It made me think she was using Solomon in the bed as birth control, lol.


----------



## slang

My favourite part of the Q&A episode was Meri discussing how now that Mariah is away at school she is going to take time now to do things for herself - Robin was not happy!
Robin was upset and said since they had all helped her raise Mariah that Meri needs to help raise their kids but Meri looked like she wasn't having any part of that 

Also there was a part where Meri was talking about how she is feeling about Mariah being gone and tried to compare it to how Cody would feel if Janelle died but Cody shot that comparision down since he said Meri talks to Mariah on the phone every day. Cody seemed to have little patience for Meri and her dramatics...


----------



## bnjj

I think we all know that I have zero patience for Meri and her antics, but I can see where she is coming from.  That was her only biological child.  Kody certainly can't understand the empty nest syndrome Meri has been facing for some time now leading up to Mariah's departure.  None of these women are very close so I wonder how much time they actually spend with Meri.  The boys tend to congregate at Janelle's - which makes sense - and I think the older girls are either at Christine's or Janelle's more than at Meri's.  If none of these women are putting much effort into their own relationships, I have to wonder how often the younger kids are at Meri's at all.  I would imagine that Meri is over at their houses even less often.

So, while I can understand how Meri may want to now do something for herself, I think the fact that she is not close to these women and if how frequently she sees the other kids is questionable - and I don't know if it is or not, only speculating - I think she shoulders much of the blame for this.  From what we've seen these last few years and what we know about the circumstances that lead to Janelle moving out many years ago, Meri does not make life all that easy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree they all looked terrible at the vow renewal. I guess Christine looked the best, even if it was costumey.


----------



## athena21

Did anyone see the preview for the new season starting next month? I thought the show was canceled with the new polygamy show that started.

In the promo, I can't tell - does Robyn say "I WANT to have a baby," or "I don't wanna have a baby"? She kinda mumbles.


----------



## MKB0925

I saw it too! I think Robyn said she wanted a a baby!


----------



## debbiesdaughter

athena21 said:


> Did anyone see the preview for the new season starting next month? I thought the show was canceled with the new polygamy show that started.
> 
> In the promo, I can't tell - does Robyn say "I WANT to have a baby," or "I don't wanna have a baby"? She kinda mumbles.





I am with you, TLC now has 2 polygamy shows??  Isn't that like competing with yourself??  Anyways I think Robyn does say she wants a baby.  I wonder how their jewelry business is going, now that their houses are all built I wonder what this season's story will be.....


----------



## slang

The commercial I saw was really just Cody, Meri & Robyn - I don't think I even saw Christine or Janelle??


----------



## livethelake

slang said:


> The commercial I saw was really just Cody, Meri & Robyn - I don't think I even saw Christine or Janelle??



I saw a commercial (or two different commercials) as well.  One with Christine saying some thing like she starts each day off deciding whether to be a good sister wife or not (paraphrased).  Another with Janelle saying she doesn't want to (or can't take) the fighting any more?  

Trying to remember the exact wording but can't remember...

There is something about this show that sucks me in and I'm actually looking forward to the new season


----------



## bnjj

That is a quote of Christine from last year when she was talking about her struggles in accepting Robin.

The family on My Five Wives seems much more cohesive and family-like, whereas the Browns are simply a train wreck.


----------



## rubycat

I doubt I will watch this season. It's like wallowing in deep depression for an hour. I no longer see the point.


----------



## livethelake

bnjj said:


> That is a quote of Christine from last year when she was talking about her struggles in accepting Robin.




OK, thanks.

The commercial is playing now, saw it yesterday as a preview for the new season.  Guess TLC is recycling scenes.


----------



## Waffle65

http://theashleysrealityroundup.com...wives-to-focus-on-brown-familys-money-issues/

The upcoming fifth season of Sister Wives may finally answer the question the shows fans have been wondering for years: How the heck do these people afford everything?

According to a new press release distributed by TLC, the fifth season will focus on the Brown familys money issues. Over the past four years, weve watched Kody Brown and his wives build four brand-new houses, invest in random business opportunities (who could forget the lets open a gym fiasco?) and seemingly support five adults and 17 children without ever going to an actual job.

While each of the Browns makes a sizable income from their participation on Sister Wives, it appears that their reality TV salaries just arent hacking it these days, and the money problems are causing turmoil in the family.

This season, tensions are high as the family tries to lock in investors for their fledgling jewelry business, the press release reads. With  four mortgages and three  kids already in college (with more following fast), pressure to make money is at an all-time high

As per usual, the Brown women handle the money issues in their own way.

Robyn is so overwhelmed with the workload, she gives Kody an ultimatum, the network says. (No more kids until he actually gets a real job, perhaps?)

As for Meri, she handles the money issues by deciding to go back to school. Good thing it doesnt cost a bunch of money to go to collegeoh, wait.

I love the idea that you want to go back to collegeRobyns going to freak out though. She needs ya! I need ya! Kody tells her.

Apparently, Meri had started school when the family was living in Utah, and now that Mariah has left home, Meri decides to pick up her schooling at UNLV, where two of the familys children also go. (Havent these people ever heard of community college? Geez.)


----------



## athena21

I was watching My Five Wives and couldn't get into it....maybe it was that the wives didn't seem to have very distinct personalities to me, and it seemed like they were trying to create drama out of nothing for the show. I don't exactly like the Browns, but as bad as it is to admit it the train wreck that is their life kind of draws you in.

I did see a preview during My Five Wives where Meri told Robyn that because she wants to go back to school, she won't really have much time for the jewelry biz. Definitely ticked Robyn off so I bet that'll be a big part of the season - Robyn trying to convince everyone their jewelry line is where the money's at. Christine and Janelle were never into it, and with Meri out it's kinda done. Maybe that's why Robyn wants another kid? So she feels like she's doing SOMETHING?

I'm still surprised at the 4 huge houses they bought. In a couple years they'll have about half the number of kids living at home (assuming they all move away to college), will have a ton of unnecessary space but still the same mortgages, AND college bills. Still really, really curious how much all these TLC families make every season.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

When is Robyn going to give up this jewelry business?


----------



## arnott

I didn't even know the season premiere was on tonight.  I was like what the heck when I saw that my DVR was recording something!


----------



## pixiejenna

I had no idea the show waa back on. I watched two preview clips. Mykline has a bf and kody had the talk with them basically telling them to just be friends and not to kiss because kissing leads to other things ps science is on his side. Kind of a ironic talk since he was filmed kissing Robyn during the "courting" phase while his 3rd wife is in labor.  So do as I say not as I do.  

And I saw a clip where meri tells kody she wants to go back to school. I'm surprised he's supports her in it, I kind of think its so shs has something to do and is out of his hair. I'm annoyed that she's still blaming her "religion" for the reason why she got fired. You got canned because you went on a show and have cameras following you 24/7 clearly you will not be able to give the at risk kids yiu were working with the annomity needed for the job. I also gathered that Robyn isn't going to like it so I'm guessing her ultimatum has to do with that drama. Probably because she needs help with her kids and why have sister wives if they cant take care of your kids for you.


----------



## arnott

What did you all think of Kody's Keith Urban hair and ponytail?


----------



## livethelake

arnott said:


> What did you all think of Kody's Keith Urban hair and ponytail?



I actually though both looks were far superior to his regular curly wild mess .....


----------



## rockhollow

I didn't watch last season, but noticed the premiere was on last night so tuned in.
Thankfully I fell asleep though most of it.
The only part I did see was Meri wearing some kind of foolish outfit. A halter top over a long sleeved white tee shirt - it was beyond bad! 
And the ladies at the statement ceremony - they looked like they had all applied their make-up with trowels - thick and heavy!


----------



## lareina507

Random question: I watched the show for the first time yesterday afternoon during the marathon; watched about three episodes. When the mothers-in-laws were in town for Mother's Day, two of the MIL were discussing how they were sister wives (married to the same man). Wouldn't that make Kody and one of his wives brother & sister or two of the wives sisters. Was this discussed before or am I misunderstanding something???

My only reference for polygamy is HBO'S Big Love but it was sad to see that irl the wives aren't very close.


----------



## pixiejenna

lareina507 said:


> Random question: I watched the show for the first time yesterday afternoon during the marathon; watched about three episodes. When the mothers-in-laws were in town for Mother's Day, two of the MIL were discussing how they were sister wives (married to the same man). Wouldn't that make Kody and one of his wives brother & sister or two of the wives sisters. Was this discussed before or am I misunderstanding something???
> 
> My only reference for polygamy is HBO'S Big Love but it was sad to see that irl the wives aren't very close.



Yes they are brother and sister but not by blood, Janelles mom married kodys dad. She came out to visit janelle because she told her that she was going to be a sister wife and she did not grow up in polygamy. She thought her daughter was getting tricked into something and wanted to watch out for her daughter.  While visiting with them she fell in love with kodys dad and they got married before kody and janelle got married.


----------



## lareina507

pixiejenna said:


> Yes they are brother and sister but not by blood, Janelles mom married kodys dad. She came out to visit janelle because she told her that she was going to be a sister wife and she did not grow up in polygamy. She thought her daughter was getting tricked into something and wanted to watch out for her daughter.  While visiting with them she fell in love with kodys dad and they got married before kody and janelle got married.


Thanks for clarifying!! Kody mentioned it so nonchalantly that I wondered if their story was told before.


----------



## bnjj

And the dysfunction continues...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think they make most of the drama up tbh. They beat the same issue to death. It's because they have nothing else to talk about.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love the kids' reaction to Cody's 'logic' regarding kissing: "So, you can have sex with someone, but you can't kiss them?"


----------



## arnott

Looking forward to the new episode tonight!


----------



## arnott

In the description it says, Meri mulls going back to school.  Hope she doesn't start crying again.


----------



## caitlin1214

arnott said:


> In the description it says, Meri mulls going back to school.  Hope she doesn't start crying again.



It also has Robyn considering having another baby.


----------



## k2sealer

The business stuff is dull as dirt.


----------



## arnott

caitlin1214 said:


> It also has Robyn considering having another baby.



They didn't talk about that this episode though!


----------



## arnott

So My Sister Wife's Closet website crashed after tonight's episode:

http://www.examiner.com/article/my-sisterwife-s-closet-from-sister-wives-website-is-down-again


----------



## caitlin1214

Odd they didn't mention Robyn's wanting another baby. (To be fair, though, I was just going by my cable service's description of the episode.)


----------



## Nishi621

arnott said:


> In the description it says, Meri mulls going back to school.  Hope she doesn't start crying again.



They are always crying about money and they have a ****load of kids to send to college, but, this whiny you know what is going back to school? Please, sit your butt down and take care of your family! You bring nothing to the plate, make yourself useful for a change


----------



## slang

I'm surprised the investors didn't throw them right out of the meeting. What a joke! Millions of hits on their website but hardly any sales = crappy product no one wants to buy


----------



## livethelake

slang said:


> I'm surprised the investors didn't throw them right out of the meeting. What a joke! Millions of hits on their website but hardly any sales = crappy product no one wants to buy



What they really need to do is spend some money on a marketing consultant and work on turning the website hits into cash.  Clearly the jewelry is not what people want


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What they really need to do is give up on their silly jewelry and get jobs.


----------



## TC1

I almost fell off my chair when they asked for 2.5 million dollars!. :lolots: I was just wishing they were on the show Shark Tank instead of standing in front of their "friends". They would all have left crying...


----------



## arnott

Nishi621 said:


> They are always crying about money and they have a ****load of kids to send to college, but, this whiny you know what is going back to school? Please, sit your butt down and take care of your family! You bring nothing to the plate, make yourself useful for a change



So she didn't cry about going back to school but cried about having to do public speaking this time!


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I almost fell off my chair when they asked for 2.5 million dollars!. :lolots:* I was just wishing they were on the show Shark Tank instead of standing in front of their "friends". They would all have left crying*...


----------



## livethelake

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> What they really need to do is give up on their silly jewelry and get jobs.



True.  But they have a huge opportunity to leverage their "celebrity" and make the most of their opportunity.  Clearly they have a fan base.  With the proper marketing or direction they have a chance to make it.  (but it's not by selling cheap watches or workout dvd's)


----------



## arnott

livethelake said:


> True.  But they have a huge opportunity to leverage their "celebrity" and make the most of their opportunity.  Clearly they have a fan base.  With the proper marketing or direction they have a chance to make it.  (but it's not by selling cheap watches or workout dvd's)



They have workout DVD's?


----------



## livethelake

arnott said:


> They have workout DVD's?




Yup!  Bizarre.........

search on the "other" section
http://mysisterwifescloset.com/?tfw=2&cq-product_cat[]=other


 *Other*

                      Lifespeed Fitness/Sean Huddleston&#8217;s Body Breakout Workout Video
                $14.99


----------



## bnjj

I have zero doubt that the vast majority of their hits came from viewers like us who were simply curious with no intention of buying anything.

This family is so utterly dysfunctional they should in no way be in business together.

I'm sure Meri has plenty of money to use for college.  She's probably been saving quite a bit all these years without having comparable expenses to the other wives.


----------



## slang

bnjj said:


> I have zero doubt that the vast majority of their hits came from viewers like us who were simply curious with no intention of buying anything.
> 
> This family is so utterly dysfunctional they should in no way be in business together.



Haha, I was thinking the same thing. I have been on their site many times but never with intentions of buying - I just look at their crappy over priced jewellery and shake my head..

Also, why did Cody say that Robin was the company's CFO - isn't she the wife that had the worst credit rating and had a heck of a time qualifying for her house due her her poor finances??


----------



## Carson123

slang said:


> Haha, I was thinking the same thing. I have been on their site many times but never with intentions of buying - I just look at their crappy over priced jewellery and shake my head..
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why did Cody say that Robin was the company's CFO - isn't she the wife that had the worst credit rating and had a heck of a time qualifying for her house due her her poor finances??




Totes! 

They need to realize most of their traffic are curious people laughing at them unfortunately.


----------



## Nishi621

livethelake said:


> Yup!  Bizarre.........
> 
> search on the "other" section
> http://mysisterwifescloset.com/?tfw=2&cq-product_cat[]=other
> 
> 
> *Other*
> 
> Lifespeed Fitness/Sean Huddlestons Body Breakout Workout Video
> $14.99




Workout DVDs?? Are they kidding? With the exception of Robyn, they are all overweight. Yes, I know Janelle is in the process of losing weight, but, come on, who is going to buy a workout DVD from 4 women, 3 of whom are in the shape they are?? And, their jewelry is grossly overpriced!!!


----------



## arnott

livethelake said:


> Yup!  Bizarre.........
> 
> search on the "other" section
> http://mysisterwifescloset.com/?tfw=2&cq-product_cat[]=other
> 
> 
> *Other*
> 
> Lifespeed Fitness/Sean Huddlestons Body Breakout Workout Video
> $14.99



So it's actually Janelle's trainer's workout video.  I wonder if Janelle is actually in it.


----------



## bnjj

7 - 10 days for processing before items are shipped?  Seriously?  That is really long.

What the heck are those items under the "Music" section?  "Kody Brown Family Gold Edition &#8211; Digital Download"


----------



## athena21

This show...

I hate Robyn getting upset with Meri for wanting to put time towards something she wants. If her dream is to go back to school, she should be thankful that she was around as long as she's been to help, not guilt trip her by saying pulling out of the jewelry biz is equivalent to pulling out of the family. I'm also way over Robyn crying at everything.

What was Kody all about at the therapist meeting saying how he's never felt like a leader in the family? Wasn't he the one who made the ultimatum to move to LV when 1-2 of the wives were vocal about wanting to stay? They've said multiple times on the show that Kody always has the final opinion on everything.

The investor meeting - what a disaster! I work in the franchise business field and it's amazing the number of people who don't put any effort into their business plan, or worse, think someone else should write it for them. I was glad the guy was honest at the end by saying if they hadn't been doing him a favor, they would have walked out on the Browns because they were so unprepared. Christine sounded really confident but when she got to her statistics, I'd like to see where she got the data because it sounded pretty out there to me and I think that's where they started to really lose the investors. I also really loved how when asked HOW exactly they were going to turn all of their website hits into sales, instead of answering the question (or hey, including that in your presentation), Janelle just said it was all written out in their business plan. Made it sound like she had no clue what they were going to do.

Granted I'm sure they edited a lot of the meeting, but so much basic stuff - when/how they would pay back, how they would increase sales, where they got their numbers etc etc were no where to be found. I would have only expected them to get funding if TLC had bought the investors off and were backing the business themselves.

The jewelry isn't very attractive imo, and wayyyy overpriced. Robyn said it best when she said they're separate from competition because people know them. That's it. But I think her idea of what people think of the Browns are vastly different from what people actually think, if this forum is any proof. I for one wouldn't want to admit I bought something from their family if asked where I got my jewelry.

End long winded rant  That entire episode just got me going.


----------



## bnjj

I cannot believe that they were given money for this ridiculous business. 

If Robyn really wants this business to succeed she needs to be putting in 18 hour days just like any other entrepreneur that got a new business off the ground.  She needs to quit wining about being tired and wishing for another baby.  It seems clear to me that she just wants success of this business handed to her.

I highly doubt this business will grow.  Wonder how long ago this influx of money happened.

And Meri really needs to lay off the tanning.


----------



## pixiejenna

I only caught half of the eppy but omg 2.5 million for thier failing business,  I guess these investors must need a nice tax write off. I wish I caught the first meeting and see thier train wreck presentation. The reason why your sales are so low is because your selling a product no one wants I can find better quality jewelry at fairs honest to goodness fairs. Ita with the other poster the reason why they get so many hits is because its people like us visiting with no intention of buying going to look and laugh at. The only way they could make money off their site is by selling ad space.


----------



## TC1

I was confused by the $250 000- $500 000 for 5% of the business. Thats a HUGE difference. So what was it?? the $250 or $500?. The fact that it's all so vague makes me think this whole "investment" storyline is a scam. Maybe just airtime for the actual company to promote their business, but no venture capitalist would invest in these clowns.


----------



## Sherlock55

The Browns have always claimed that polygamy brings out the best in them, has great benefits, close relationships, and is just all around wonderful.  However, when they had the party for Kody, one of the wives mentioned that they had not all been together in a long time or quite a while, something along those lines.  Just what ARE the great parts of polygamy for the Browns?  Other than having the other wives to help in a situation such as the time when Truly was ill, how do these women really help and support each other?  What do they do for each other that actual sisters, friends, mothers, aunts, etc. can't do?  When people need help, people help.  Help does not require a sister wife.  
I am not seeing that much togetherness and closeness, in spite of living in the same cul-de-sac.  I wonder how much interaction the wives have without the cameras.  I kind of think their lives are pretty separate, especially Meri's.  I just can't see how great polygamy is when the multiple wife situation _sets up _competition, not cooperation and loving relationships.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sherlock55 said:


> The Browns have always claimed that polygamy brings out the best in them, has great benefits, close relationships, and is just all around wonderful.  However, when they had the party for Kody, one of the wives mentioned that they had not all been together in a long time or quite a while, something along those lines.  Just what ARE the great parts of polygamy for the Browns?  Other than having the other wives to help in a situation such as the time when Truly was ill, how do these women really help and support each other?  What do they do for each other that actual sisters, friends, mothers, aunts, etc. can't do?  When people need help, people help.  Help does not require a sister wife.
> I am not seeing that much togetherness and closeness, in spite of living in the same cul-de-sac.  I wonder how much interaction the wives have without the cameras.  I kind of think their lives are pretty separate, especially Meri's.  I just can't see how great polygamy is when the multiple wife situation _sets up _competition, not cooperation and loving relationships.



It's pretty well established that they do not spend a lot of time as a whole unit. It seems like the only time they ever get together as a whole is parties. Back in utah when all under one roof they were forced to be around one another.  Once they moved to vegas they truly became 4 separate families, I also think a lack of church plays a roll as well they lost thier community.  They attempted to do the church of kody thing which failed terribly because look who they put at the helm.


----------



## pixiejenna

Today's eppy was a mixed bag. It's interesting to visit with some of the older kids in school, luckily we were spared a update with mariah probably cause she's the only kid going to school out of state.  I think the teens are probably more sensible than the average teen when it comes to sex and relationships.  On the other hand I don't like the idea the teens being pressured into talking about on whether or not they want to become polygamist,  I understand the interest.  But I feel like it's becoming a bit intrusive because it seems like they are devoting a whole eppy to it every season.  Janelle has a awesome trainer. Next weeks eppy looks like q nightmare. I don't get how the Browns think road trips to go visit other polygamist families they never met is good idea for a family vacation?!?


----------



## arnott

What did you all think of the Missouri family?


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> What did you all think of the Missouri family?


 
They seemed nice enough. Can't say I see a lot of happiness in the one woman's future. She hasn't had any of her own biological children, yet works full time to support the other wife as a SAHM of her 9 kids.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> They seemed nice enough. Can't say I see a lot of happiness in the one woman's future. S*he hasn't had any of her own biological children, yet works full time to support the other wife as a SAHM of her 9 kids.*



That's interesting how that worked out.  I was surprised that all 9 kids were the first wife's especially since she is only in her early 30s.  If she keeps going she could be the next Michelle Duggar!


----------



## arnott

So the season finale is this Sunday already.  They seemed to be really reaching for story lines this season.  The only major story lines that I remember are the jewellery business and the trip to Missouri.  I wonder if Robyn is pregnant.


----------



## Gscott88

Wtf. She didn't even announce anything. What a waste of an episode. All they did was show a bunch of clips from past episodes.


----------



## k2sealer

I wish they would focus more on some of the kids we don't hear much about. For example, take a half or whole episode focusing on just one or two kids. Really let us get to know them.


----------



## slang

What a boring finale. I could care less of Robin was pregnant anyway!
Best part of the show was Cody joking about Meri & Janelle taking a cruise to work on their relationship - they did not look amused!
I also found it interesting that they said Meri & Cody were the golden couple in their church
and that guys hung around him for his left overs of girls! Yeah right what were the other girls like compared to the ones he married


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> What a boring finale. I could care less of Robin was pregnant anyway!
> Best part of the show was Cody joking about Meri & Janelle taking a cruise to work on their relationship - they did not look amused!
> I also found it interesting that they said Meri & Cody were the golden couple in their church
> *and that guys hung around him for his left overs of girls! Yeah right what were the other girls like compared to the ones he married*



  The shade!


----------



## arnott

New season starts tomorrow!  Whose watching?


----------



## arnott

Ugh, the season premiere is 2 whole hours.  There is only so much of Meri's moaning a person can take at once!


----------



## HarliRexx

I doubt I'll watch this season. I was pretty irritated I paid for the last season. It was so boring.


----------



## slang

I'll record it. There is no way I can watch this family for 2 hrs straight...I can only take them in small doses


----------



## arnott

On now!


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol i didn't even know they had a new season i though the show died last season. A tiny bit of me wants to see it but not  that much because it was such a snooze fest last season. I mean with that many people they shouldn't be struggling that hard to piece together storylines.


----------



## arnott

I watched half last night, will watch the rest today.  I was not impressed by Mykelti's designs.  That one dress looked like the medieval dress her mom wore to the commitment ceremony!


----------



## DrDior

What happened to my 5 wives?

They were slightly more entertaining.

Also, just curious: who looks at The Sister Wives and thinks, 'man, I want whatever's in their closet!'?


----------



## arnott

DrDior said:


> *What happened to my 5 wives?*
> 
> They were slightly more entertaining.
> 
> Also, just curious: who looks at The Sister Wives and thinks, 'man, I want whatever's in their closet!'?



I think their latest season just ended.


----------



## arnott

Just finished watching it.  Anyone else?


----------



## nova_girl

I watched it. I've watched this show off and on so I'm probably not saying anything that hasn't been thought/said before, but they don't seem very happy. Also, during the commitment ceremony why did Cody refer to the family as the 'Cody Brown family' instead of just the Brown family? That annoyed me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kody is so weird. 
I also find it hysterical and really sad that Madison threw her parents out of her apartment after five minutes.


----------



## TC1

I cannot for the life of me understand why this show would be 2 hours. Mykelti's designs and sketches look like the were done by a 6 year old. Meri and Jenelle clearly hate everyone...and more kids are leaving...They are miserable and trying to push a ridiculous, ugly overpriced jewelry line. GO GET JOBS!!. I didn't hear anything about Meri going back to college?..
No way will this family stay together after the TLC paychecks stop.


----------



## caitlin1214

My question about Mykelti at the dwsigner's is "Can she actually sew?".


Also, regarding Kody's concerns about modesty in the fashion world it's like "Let's not put the cart before the horse. Let's just see what he says first."

And from the visit, it sounded like "Meh".

With Cousin Amy on 19 Kids, just because she might sound good doing karaoke with her friends, doesn't mean she should be making a music video.

Just because Mykelti likes drawing dresses doesn't mean she should seriously consider a career in fashion.


----------



## arnott

The other wives were laughing at Christine's tantrum!


----------



## Nishi621

Missed last night's episode. What did Christine have a tantrum about?


----------



## arnott

Nishi621 said:


> Missed last night's episode. What did Christine have a tantrum about?



They went on a RV road trip and Kody wanted to meet up with an old friend from high school.  In the past this friend had sent Kody a text saying he should divorce 3 of his wives and come back to his church having only one wife.  The other wives blew it off as a petty comment or agreed to disagree, but Christine took it 100% seriously and demanded Kody ask for an apology.  When he refused she stormed off.


----------



## pixiejenna

I watched one and a half episodes. I can't believe they haven't let their website die already. You only get visitors who are window shopping with no real interest in actually buying. I'm sure most of them are viewers of the show or people who've heard of the show. On top of which none of them seem to even want to do the work for the website. We hear them talk about it but have yet to see them do anything. I feel like Janelles kids will be the most successful of the bunch. I missed Mikinti's interview with the designer but I think she should take  a look at her parents failing venture in designing jewelry before jumping in too deeply.


----------



## slang

I can't believe someone is loaning them $100k for that awful jewellery business and taking that ugly cheap looking jewellery as collateral - what a joke!


----------



## caitlin1214

arnott said:


> They went on a RV road trip and Kody wanted to meet up with an old friend from high school.  In the past this friend had sent Kody a text saying he should divorce 3 of his wives and come back to his church having only one wife.  The other wives blew it off as a petty comment or agreed to disagree, but Christine took it 100% seriously and demanded Kody ask for an apology.  When he refused she stormed off.



He's being a jerk about it. It's not emasculating to say, "Hey, that may have been a joke, but Christine took offense and that's not cool."


----------



## guccimamma

slang said:


> I can't believe someone is loaning them $100k for that awful jewellery business and taking that ugly cheap looking jewellery as collateral - what a joke!



what does a dedicated promotion of their pawnshop cost? it's probably worth the cost of advertising to give them the money.


----------



## arnott

Kody and Christine's blowup continues tonight.


----------



## arnott

Did anyone watch tonight?  What did you all think of the other family?


----------



## arnott

:tumbleweed:


----------



## ilovespades

arnott said:


> Did anyone watch tonight?  What did you all think of the other family?



I thought Nate and Kody had a lot of similarities. One thing that made me snort laugh a little was the "plygfam" license plate, it seemed like such a Kody thing to do. I did appreciate how he said that if one of his wives was unhappy,  he blamed himself and took it as a sign that he was doing something wrong and not meeting her needs. King Kody was befuddled at the idea of thinking of his wives like that. :/  The wives seemed about as sad as Kody's. It made me sad when Mykelti (or maybe it was Aspyn? Sorry,  it was awhile ago!) Asked the one daughter about how she felt about her siblings and she kind of said that she preferred her full blood siblings. One thing I always liked about the Browns was that all the kids seem to genuinely love each other! 

Did anyone see this last episode where Christine's mom moves in? Whole lot of "anti polygamy" martyrdom going on...


----------



## TC1

Wasn't it just LAST season that Christine refused to speak to her mother when they went to that confernece about polygamy?...and now she's moving in?. These guys are all so full of it and just change their tune when it suits the TV ratings.
Next week they get studied by Anthropology students?...and they want to find out which wife is the "sex wife" and which is he "caring wife" etc..they've always said they'd never discuss stuff like that. Well, I guess if your show is slipping through your fingers you'll talk about anything.


----------



## ilovespades

Robyn-the "hot" wife that Kody probably spends most nights with, so I would say she's the sex wife. 
Meri-the first wife, who has been hissing directions in Kody's ear from the beginning, so I think she's the boss wife.
Janelle-the wife who has always worked (more than the others, anyway) and kept the family afloat before TLC so she's the money wife.
Christine-recently, it seems like she's just the wife Kody regrets having. But I think she's also the biggest suck up wife, who will do anything to be the favorite of the day, so I guess she can be the caring wife?


----------



## Carson123

I feel like Kody loves Christine the least. 

Ugh - why am I still watching this show?! Lol &#128532;


----------



## arnott

I liked Robyn's purple plaid shirt.


----------



## dorcast

Carson123 said:


> I feel like Kody loves Christine the least.
> 
> Ugh - why am I still watching this show?! Lol &#128532;



It's train wreck tv.  I can't stop watching, even though it's so awful and makes me crazy!


----------



## sandc

http://www.examiner.com/article/sis...ets-show-kody-divorced-meri-and-married-robyn

"Fans of the show "Sister Wives" know that all along Kody Brown has only been legally married to Meri Brown, which is his first wife. On Saturday, things went wild in a private group on Facebook saying that Kody has divorced Meri and actually married Robyn Brown now, which is his fourth wife. Examiner received an e-mail on Saturday with the facts.

'Sister Wives'
Photo by Ethan Miller/Getty Images
A quick search on the Clark County, Nevada public records does show a marriage certificate issued for Kody Brown and Robyn Brown. If you remember correctly, Robyn changed her name to Brown legally a while back and this aired on the show. The man here is Kody Winn Brown. Fans of the show know that Kody's dad was named Winn so this is the perfect middle name for him. He passed away back in 2013.

Back in Aug. of 2014, you can find court records that show that Kody Brown divorced Meri Brown. This is an obvious divorce that only cost the family around $300 to get done. The divorce was granted but it doesn't show why.

They got this marriage license back on Dec. 5 of 2014 but have somehow been able to keep it quiet from fans. The family is not talking about it, but you can assume that they may have done this for some legal reason. The part of the show that fans are watching now was filmed before December. This may be something that airs on "Sister Wives" or could be something that they try to keep quiet, but regardless they have fans talking and curious."


----------



## ilovespades

sandc said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/sis...how-kody-divorcedsomehow reland-married-robyn
> 
> "Fans of the show "Sister Wives" know that all along Kody Brown has only been legally married to Meri Brown, which is his first wife. On Saturday, things went wild in a private group on Facebook saying that Kody has divorced Meri and actually married Robyn Brown now, which is his fourth wife. Examiner received an e-mail on Saturday with the facts.
> 
> 'Sister Wives'
> Photo by Ethan Miller/Getty Images
> A quick search on the Clark County, Nevada public records does show a marriage certificate issued for Kody Brown and Robyn Brown. If you remember correctly, Robyn changed her name to Brown legally a while back and this aired on the show. The man here is Kody Winn Brown. Fans of the show know that Kody's dad was named Winn so this is the perfect middle name for him. He passed away back in 2013.
> 
> Back in Aug. of 2014, you can find court records that show that Kody Brown divorced Meri Brown. This is an obvious divorce that only cost the family around $300 to get done. The divorce was granted but it doesn't show why.
> 
> They got this marriage license back on Dec. 5 of 2014 but have somehow been able to keep it quiet from fans. The family is not talking about it, but you can assume that they may have done this for some legal reason. The part of the show that fans are watching now was filmed before December. This may be something that airs on "Sister Wives" or could be something that they try to keep quiet, but regardless they have fans talking and curious."



Woah, that's got to rock the boat! I'm sure there had to be some sort of legal reason for it, whether it was somehow related to taxes/finances/bankruptcy,  or perhaps something to do with custody Robyn's three oldest from her first marriage. Whatever it is, I'm sure Meri is pissed beyond all measure. Being the legal wife was her edge over the others. I can't imagine she would give that up without any hard feelings. Even if it was for a legal reason, and Meri was told it was the only way, there's no way you can get divorced and have absolutely no feelings about it. But I'm sure if it is discussed on the show they will act like legal marriage is meaningless to them, and all of their spiritual marriages are equal, and that's what counts. And I'm sure Kody was a complete *** through the whole thing and didn't care about Meri's feelings at all.


----------



## arnott

sandc said:


> http://www.examiner.com/article/sis...ets-show-kody-divorced-meri-and-married-robyn
> 
> "Fans of the show "Sister Wives" know that all along Kody Brown has only been legally married to Meri Brown, which is his first wife. On Saturday, things went wild in a private group on Facebook saying that Kody has divorced Meri and actually married Robyn Brown now, which is his fourth wife. Examiner received an e-mail on Saturday with the facts.
> 
> 'Sister Wives'
> Photo by Ethan Miller/Getty Images
> A quick search on the Clark County, Nevada public records does show a marriage certificate issued for Kody Brown and Robyn Brown. If you remember correctly, Robyn changed her name to Brown legally a while back and this aired on the show. The man here is Kody Winn Brown. Fans of the show know that Kody's dad was named Winn so this is the perfect middle name for him. He passed away back in 2013.
> 
> Back in Aug. of 2014, you can find court records that show that Kody Brown divorced Meri Brown. This is an obvious divorce that only cost the family around $300 to get done. The divorce was granted but it doesn't show why.
> 
> They got this marriage license back on Dec. 5 of 2014 but have somehow been able to keep it quiet from fans. The family is not talking about it, but you can assume that they may have done this for some legal reason. The part of the show that fans are watching now was filmed before December. This may be something that airs on "Sister Wives" or could be something that they try to keep quiet, but regardless they have fans talking and curious."



Wow, interesting!


----------



## TC1

I feel that Robyn is the only one that wants this whole thing to work, and she and Kody will be the only ones together after TLC axes this show.


----------



## ilovespades

TC1 said:


> I feel that Robyn is the only one that wants this whole thing to work, and she and Kody will be the only ones together after TLC axes this show.



I totally agree that Robyn wants this to work the most. She's still kind of a novelty, I think she and Kody have been together for about 5 years, as opposed to the 20+ the others each have.  I really do think she was kind of invested in whatever picture perfect idea of polygamy she had in her head, and she's pissed off that she's not getting what she wants from her sister wives. Janelle looks emotionally checked out, and has for years. Maybe this divorce is a good thing for Meri. It will ensure that she gets a certain amount of the assets if she decides to split. Christine is definitely his least favorite wife,  and I know a lot of people used to think she and Janelle would be the ones to walk, but honestly I think Christine might be too in love (barf) with Kody.


----------



## rubycat

ilovespades said:


> I totally agree that Robyn wants this to work the most. She's still kind of a novelty, I think she and Kody have been together for about 5 years, as opposed to the 20+ the others each have.  I really do think she was kind of invested in whatever picture perfect idea of polygamy she had in her head, and she's pissed off that she's not getting what she wants from her sister wives. Janelle looks emotionally checked out, and has for years. Maybe this divorce is a good thing for Meri. It will ensure that she gets a certain amount of the assets if she decides to split. Christine is definitely his least favorite wife,  and I know a lot of people used to think she and Janelle would be the ones to walk, but honestly I think Christine might be too in love (barf) with Kody.




I disagree, I feel like Robyn could care less about the other wives, because she has Kody wrapped around her finger. Christine told how hurt she was on the last show hurt because Robyn hired a permanent sitter instead of coming to the other wives for child care help, so I'm certain Robyn never offers any help either.  

Christine must be in love, I'm not sure what other reason would compel her to stay, she could do so much better.


----------



## GaudyGirl

I was reading this, thinking to myself "guys, what's the big deal? Didn't they discuss this on the show?" Then I remembered : That wasn't on Sister Wives. It was a Big Love plot line.  Lolololololol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree Robyn seems to be the only one who really cares about making her marriage work. She seems like she needs Kody. Her ex-husband was abusive and she was in debt so it makes sense. Also she hasn't had to deal with him very long. 

Kody only seems to love Meri. 

I have no idea what Janelle and Christine are doing there but I think they liked their former positions in the family. Christine liked having and taking care of lots of children and Janelle liked to be able to work and leave her kids home with Christine.


----------



## redney

just coming to post this. Kody decided to "legally restructure" the family, whatever that means. :eyeroll:

https://gma.yahoo.com/sister-wives-...e-family-171556973--abc-news-celebrities.html


> *'Sister Wives' Kody Brown Has Chosen to 'Restructure' His Family*
> 
> "Sister Wives" star Kody Brown has decided to restructure his family, including his four wives.
> 
> Brown, 44, ended his legal marriage to his first wife Meri, 44, last summer and decided to legally marry his youngest wife, Robyn, in December, according to court documents.
> 
> "We have chosen to legally  restructure our family," the Brown family told ABC News via a statement.  "We made this decision together as a family. We are grateful to our  family, friends and fans for all their love and support."
> 
> Despite the legal shift between  the two wives, Brown's four wives -- Meri, Christine, 42, Janelle, 45,  and Robyn, 36 -- will all still be very much a part of the family.
> 
> The change is only in a legal sense, according to People magazine.
> 
> Brown legally married his first wife Meri in 1990. The other wives were married in spiritual ceremonies only until this change.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I'm shocked that Meri would allow this, i feel like her being the first and legal wife was very important to her it defined her. I can only imagine that this was done because of some legal issues Robyn is having with her ex husband. They must have wanted to keep it hush hush because they didn't want her ex to catch wind of it. I'm guessing that her ex doesn't want the kids on the show and maybe some how they can legally get around it if Robyns married to kody and he's thier step father. Too bad none of this will be on the show it could be the only thing that saves the show. My only other thought as to why they would do that is because one of her kids has a medical issue we haven't heard about and she needed to get on his health insurance plan to help cover the treatment. But i kind of feel like they would exploit that if that was the case.


----------



## arnott

2 back to back episodes tomorrow.  The 2nd one is all about Robyn.


----------



## arnott

So Robyn wants to have more kids.  I wonder if she is pregnant.  Her face has been looking fuller.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aren't they always complaining about money? Yet they keep having more children they can't support.


----------



## arnott

Meri goes to the lawyer in tonight's episode.


----------



## pixiejenna

Guess next week they will reveal the reason for the family restructuring in the finale along with a special after with the adults about it. Seems like the finale will be the most interesting show of the season. I did find it interesting for the sociologists to spend time with them, it was a great way for them to learn about another culture that's within thier own (And luckily be able to maintain modern conveniences which isn't always the case when they experience other cultures two of my sociologist professors spent time with the Amish). They are from ulv(where two of thier kids go) so i wonder if they agreed to do this in exchange for some sort of reduced tuition.


----------



## Nishi621

Missed last night. Are they playing it off as if it is Meri's idea for the divorce and re marriage to Robyn? And, why marry Robyn and not one of the other wives? very interesting.....


----------



## berta

I'm confused. Is Robyn having meri's baby?  Or was that an old episode.


----------



## arnott

berta said:


> I'm confused. Is Robyn having meri's baby?  Or was that an old episode.



That episode was from when Solomon was born.


----------



## arnott

Finale and tell all tonight!


----------



## pixiejenna

Watching the finale rerun. Yep we called it the divorce remarriage so kody can adopt Robyns kids.


----------



## slang

Is this whole plan a bust if Robin's ex doesn't want to let his kids be adopted by Kody...

A few seasons back Robin told everyone if the other boys in the family didn't accept Dayton as a brother she would have to send him to live with his father, now this same Father is going to give up his rights so Kody can adopt them?
I know Robin said they don't see him that often (maybe because they live in different states since she up and moved them to Vegas) but that doesn't mean a Father wants to give up his rights to his kids


----------



## Nishi621

So, Kody is going to officially adopt Robyn's kids??? And Robyns ex husband is going to give up all parental rights to them? WTF????


----------



## guccimamma

maybe Meri gets to keep her TLC payments/money as opposed to being community property. 

i'm sure there is some kind of self-preservation for Meri in this situation. i can't see that she would divorce Kody out of the kindness of her heart for Robin's kids.


----------



## TC1

guccimamma said:


> maybe Meri gets to keep her TLC payments/money as opposed to being community property.
> 
> i'm sure there is some kind of self-preservation for Meri in this situation. i can't see that she would divorce Kody out of the kindness of her heart for Robin's kids.


 
Perhaps Meri is thinking if she's not legally married to Kody...once the TLC cash cow stops, she won't be legally responsible for half of the debt they will have incurred living beyond their means?.


----------



## slang

Maybe Mariah can get better financial aid for her schooling since her Mum is now single...all 3 Mum's with kids in college are legally "single"

Also, Kody has 3 wives who are divorcees - Meri, Janelle & Robin all have been divorced


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> Maybe Mariah can get better financial aid for her schooling since her Mum is now single...all 3 Mum's with kids in college are legally "single"
> 
> Also, Kody has 3 wives who are divorcees - Meri, Janelle & Robin all have been divorced



Janelle has been divorced?


----------



## slang

arnott said:


> Janelle has been divorced?



She was married to Meri's brother, that's how she met Kody


----------



## pixiejenna

Add me to the group who doesn't believe that Robyn ex husband will give the ok for Kody to adopt the kids. Especially if thier divorce was as bad as she makes it out to be. I feel like Mari is doing this to earn brownie points and since her only child is already a adult she doesn't really have much to loose.

As far as the financial end of it I don't know the law in Nevada but it varies from state to state. Where i live IL all debt is split equally in a divorce. I have one friend who got divorced and during the process found out a year and a half before her husband opened a secret credit card in his name only. He ran up 20 grand in debt and she walked away with half of it. Could Mariah be eligible for more financial aid now that her mom is a single mother? I'm not familiar with how fin aid works but it's not like her father is out of the picture financially, and she's in her second year of school.


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> She was married to Meri's brother, that's how she met Kody



Ok, thanks.


----------



## arnott

Mariah sure put on a ton of weight since the beginning of the series!  I wonder if she is self-conscious about it, I noticed that she put a pillow in front of her stomach when they were talking to her about the divorce.


----------



## Carson123

arnott said:


> Mariah sure put on a ton of weight since the beginning of the series!  I wonder if she is self-conscious about it, I noticed that she put a pillow in front of her stomach when they were talking to her about the divorce.




As has her mom.  

Janelle looks great though! Her and Meri look like they're the same size now.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol i noticed that she did it and thought it was weird. I didn't make the association thaf she was trying to cover her stomach up. 

Janelle looks great and i agree she and mari do look to be about the same size now.


----------



## arnott

New season coming in the Fall!


----------



## McLoverly

http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...the-sister-wives-may-leave-the-house-for-good

WOW! I can't actually say that I'm too surprised...


----------



## arnott

McLoverly said:


> http://www.sheknows.com/entertainme...the-sister-wives-may-leave-the-house-for-good
> 
> WOW! I can't actually say that I'm too surprised...



I expected it to be Janelle!


----------



## k2sealer

I doubt it. It smells like a publicity stunt designed to increase interest in the new season.


----------



## slang

k2sealer said:


> I doubt it. It smells like a publicity stunt designed to increase interest in the new season.



+1 Yup!


----------



## TC1

TLC needs all the help they can get with the the Duggar scandal and no more Honey Boo Boo


----------



## pixiejenna

k2sealer said:


> I doubt it. It smells like a publicity stunt designed to increase interest in the new season.











TC1 said:


> TLC needs all the help they can get with the the Duggar scandal and no more Honey Boo Boo



This! I think they are doing this for the publicity of the show. I'm sure TLC is hurting now with the other two show scandals, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of thier advertisers have walked.  They could barely string enough material for last season so  they are probably digging deep to make this season big. I don't see Mari going anywhere without her family she has absolutely nothing going on in her life, heck does she even have a job (not counting the website because it obviously that's a bust)? I don't see her walking out. However it makes me wonder what secrets TLC knows/is hiding about the Browns?


----------



## dorcast

Robyn is pregnant.  It will be interesting to see how Meri reacts to that...

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...mail&utm_campaign=061915_12&utm_content=daily


----------



## arnott

dorcast said:


> Robyn is pregnant.  It will be interesting to see how Meri reacts to that...
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...mail&utm_campaign=061915_12&utm_content=daily



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pixiejenna

Interesting and they're filming right now too. Maybe that's why Meri was rumored to be walking out lol she didn't take the news so well. Gosh his 18th kid (i know 3 of them are from Robyns previous marriage) wtf is Kody thinking. I seriously wonder about thier finances I know Kody works but i don't see how he can financially everyone. And i don't think they've been able to bleed the beast  since  going public with fin aid.


----------



## dorcast

pixiejenna said:


> Interesting and they're filming right now too. Maybe that's why Meri was rumored to be walking out lol she didn't take the news so well. Gosh his 18th kid (i know 3 of them are from Robyns previous marriage) wtf is Kody thinking. I seriously wonder about thier finances I know Kody works but i don't see how he can financially everyone. And i don't think they've been able to bleed the beast  since  going public with fin aid.



The finances fascinate me. 18 kids and four homes. How is that possible? That business of theirs, My Sisterwife's Closet, is probably operating at a loss.


----------



## pixiejenna

Before the show they were bleeding the beast as they like to say because two of the wives are technically single moms. But I think they stopped when they went public to prevent any backlash. I still believe that TLC played a big roll in the homes. I think they paid for them in lieu of salary that year. And it allowed them to create a story line with can we afford it/get approved for the loans drama. I think the company that Kody works for is one of those MLM companies. Not sure what he did before they moved to Nevada. And ITA my sisters closet is in the red and I don't think that they will ever get into the green.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm guessing they're in debt up to their eyeballs. They live rather lavishly and they all seem totally irresponsible.


----------



## DrDior

C'mon, you guys, think of all the frumpy, plural wives out there for whom the Brown women are fashion trendsetters? 

Plus, they could be raking it in because their stuff makes excellent passive-aggressive Christmas/Channukah gifts. Who wouldn't want to buy the Kody Brown Family music CD as a Secret Santa gift for someone you don't like?

Just think: If someone at work is annoying you, you can get them a tacky turban.


----------



## TC1

Good to see they stuck with the "high end jewelry" concept.


----------



## arnott

DrDior said:


> C'mon, you guys, think of all the frumpy, plural wives out there for whom the Brown women are fashion trendsetters?
> 
> Plus, they could be raking it in because their stuff makes excellent passive-aggressive Christmas/Channukah gifts. Who wouldn't want to buy the Kody Brown Family music CD as a Secret Santa gift for someone you don't like?
> 
> Just think: If someone at work is annoying you, you can get them a tacky turban.



That is hilarious!  I didn't know they have apparel now.


----------



## McLoverly

http://www.realitytea.com/2015/06/2...s-pregnancy-news-robyn-calls-kody-brown-hero/


----------



## SouthTampa

I refuse to watch this show as I feel no "man" and his associated wife/girlfriends can emotionally nor financially care for 18 children.   So irresponsibe and I feel the situation is glamorized (if that is possibe) by their being paid for their lifestyle to be television fodder for the masses.    There has to be some assistance from an organization or government program.  I have absolutely no interest in them personally, but would be fascinated to learn the financial component of this lifestyle.


----------



## arnott

Season premiere tonight!  Anyone watching?


----------



## Waffle65

> *Sister Wives Star Maddie Brown Is Engaged, but Not Going to Live Plural Marriage*
> 
> Sister Wives star Maddie Rose Brown is ready to say, "I do!"
> 
> The daughter of Kody and Janelle Brown and Caleb Brush have announced that they are engaged.
> 
> "We are making plans for a wonderful outdoor wedding, hopefully in the country," Maddie, 18, tells PEOPLE of her upcoming nuptials.
> 
> After first getting Kody's approval, the 28-year-old Brush, who repairs equipment in mines, surprised Maddie with a blue diamond ring after the pair stopped at a scenic look-out point while riding his ATV.
> 
> "It was cold and we were huddled in jackets and I thought he was crazy to stop," Maddie says. "He said to come look over here. So I walked with him to the edge. He told me he could never express how much he loved me, but he wanted to spend his life trying, and went down in one knee and pulled out a box.
> 
> "I started kissing him and saying, 'Yes, yes!' "
> 
> Maddie's parents may be famous for their polygamist lifestyle, documented on TLC's hit reality series, but the couple isn't planning on following in their footsteps.
> 
> "We are not living plural marriage," Brush tells PEOPLE. "We support Maddie's family with their choice of living plural marriage and they support us with our choice in just marrying each other."



http://www.people.com/article/sister-wives-maddie-brown-engaged


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*facepalm*


----------



## arnott

Waffle65 said:


> http://www.people.com/article/sister-wives-maddie-brown-engaged



Wasn't she the one who wanted to be a Judge?


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm not too surprised she's engaged so young, I feel like most people who grow up in polygamy tend to do that. However I do think she's moving too quickly especially with a guy who's a lot older than her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think Mormons tend to marry young too. At least the ones I know did. I would have been weary of a 28 year old who wanted to date me at 18 let alone marry an 18 year old. And how long have they been dating? Definitely not long.


----------



## rubycat

She wanted an education, the college experience.  I'm sure she will continue with college, but it won't be the same while married(nothing against it, husband and I got married before our last year, but we were both students).


----------



## pixiejenna

The kids definitely do a good job not airing thier dirty laundry so who knows how long they have been together. But ITA about a 28 year old dating a 18 year old and getting engaged in a relatively short time. She just graduated high school and I assume just started college last month. I can't help but feel creeped out by it like he wants someone so much younger than him so he can mold her into what he wants. She really hasn't had enough life experience to know any better. And probably is just content knowing she's going to be the only wife. With as protective as Kody was acting on the show about his girls trying to date guys I can't see him being all too pleased about this especially with the age difference and her not wanting to live as a polygamist.


----------



## arnott

Well that was the most boring season premiere ever!


----------



## slang

Robin & Meri are so selfish. I can't believe they both wanted just themselves and their kids at the "marriage ceremony" with Kody, excluding Janelle and Christine and their kids. 
I'm glad Kody nixed that idea. Not the one big happy family they have been trying to portray all these seasons


----------



## arnott

My previews showed that Meri had health issues and lost 30 pounds in 6 weeks.  I wonder what happened, the weight loss was quite obvious.


----------



## candy2100

slang said:


> Robin & Meri are so selfish. I can't believe they both wanted just themselves and their kids at the "marriage ceremony" with Kody, excluding Janelle and Christine and their kids.
> 
> I'm glad Kody nixed that idea. Not the one big happy family they have been trying to portray all these seasons




Yeah, I agree.  I thought 1) they always say they are bonus moms to each other's children and 2) it seems there is more I mportance to a legal marriage than a spiritual one than what they all say, given the desire to have it be between just the "legal" wives.


----------



## pixiejenna

candy2100 said:


> Yeah, I agree.  I thought 1) they always say they are bonus moms to each other's children and 2) it seems there is more I mportance to a legal marriage than a spiritual one than what they all say, given the desire to have it be between just the "legal" wives.



I don't know if it's them placing more importance on the legal marriages vs the spiritual ones. I see it more as a divide between the wives and Meri trying to    maintain her role as wife #1 even though she's no longer kodys legal wife. Meri never got along with the other two wives so it's no surprise she'd want to exclude them from  the event.


----------



## arnott

Just cancelled my series recording after watching it from the start.  Couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## mrskolar09

I missed it last night, but I wanted to see why in the world they needed to bring their therapist on their anniversary vacation. Even if you have trouble in the day to day things, wouldn't a vacation be a way to get away from all of that and refresh things?


----------



## guccimamma

anniversary vacation in galveston with a therapist chaperone and a pirate museum/costumes?

special kind of hell.


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> anniversary vacation in galveston with a therapist chaperone and a pirate museum/costumes?
> 
> special kind of hell.


----------



## Ladybug09

guccimamma said:


> anniversary vacation in galveston with a therapist chaperone and a pirate museum/costumes?
> 
> special kind of hell.


LOL and I don't even watch this show.


----------



## mcb100

It's definitely hard for me to relate to this show. I appreciate that it's showing a different perspective of things, but I am definitely not a polyamorous person. But I could see why people would choose that way of life if they're raised that way, and raised to believe that that's the better path to choose. 
  I just feel like the children on this show are happy, but no doubt they must be a bit confused, I bet some of them have weird feelings about everything. I know I would if I was young and went to school where my classmates had a mom and a dad, and I had a dad, a mom, and a bunch of sister wives. So it's hard for me to relate to this "oh it's better for our children the polyamory way" mentality. (I also can't help but feel sometimes like if Kody really believes in this stuff, or if he just wants more than one wife, and I also sometimes feel like some of the wives must feel a bit inadequate having to share their husband.) The wives, to me, come across as genuine....it's Kody that I'm kind of skeptical of, he's definitely a bit weird (and not because of the religion thing, he just seems kind of off.)


 But yanno, TV is TV and I think a lot of people (myself included, although I only tuned in for one or two episodes) watch this show because it's something different.  It is interesting how they deal with family matters and how they have such a large family. I will say that regardless of my views on the subject, all the kids seem nice and well cared for--the older ones seem like they are good kids.


----------



## Waffle65

Kody treated Christine horribly on that trip. Kody places way too much value on the family as a whole, instead of working on each individual relationship with them. He was acting offended when Christine mentioned the rock activity be about the two of them together. But in all fairness, Christine should have really spoken up. These women are constantly complacent and go with whatever Kody says. And then they wonder why he walks all over them and doesn't listen.


----------



## SakuraSakura

arnott said:


>




Lmao!


----------



## mcb100

Waffle65 said:


> Kody treated Christine horribly on that trip. Kody places way too much value on the family as a whole, instead of working on each individual relationship with them. He was acting offended when Christine mentioned the rock activity be about the two of them together. But in all fairness, Christine should have really spoken up. These women are constantly complacent and go with whatever Kody says. And then they wonder why he walks all over them and doesn't listen.


 
True. I feel sometimes as if Kody is the king, and as if all the other wives are competing. Whether you believe in having one partner or many partners, if you have to "compete" for alone time with your husband, you are not going to be a very happy wife for your family. I sometimes feel as if each one of them want more one on one time with him, and for whatever reason, he doesn't want to give it to them, unless all of them are there...He's got to learn how to manage the balancing act.


----------



## yellowbernie

I think Kody is a jerk, i feel like he rules the roost and they should all comply.  He doesn't seem to show too much affection for any of the wives.  If you watched the other show that was on like this."My 5 wives", that husband was always concerned about his wives feelings, he was loving and genuine.  JMO.  Don't know if I will continue to watch.  He just don't get it.


----------



## tamshac77

yellowbernie said:


> I think Kody is a jerk, i feel like he rules the roost and they should all comply.  He doesn't seem to show too much affection for any of the wives.  If you watched the other show that was on like this."My 5 wives", that husband was always concerned about his wives feelings, he was loving and genuine.  JMO.  Don't know if I will continue to watch.  He just don't get it.



I agree with you. I haven't watched in a while, so I decided to record the new season. Christine has really aged. She seems to be having the hardest time. Kody wants everyone to go with the flow so that everything is easy, but Christine is struggling and seems to want nothing else to do with the lifestyle. She won't leave because she loves him, yet she's obviously miserable. It's hard to watch. What's harder to watch is Kody putting up a big front. He's so superficial and it seems like he's hiding something(s).


----------



## arnott

LOL @ Kody's boat going around in circles!   

Janelle's boat coming in second was impressive considering they expected it to sink!   lol


----------



## arnott

yellowbernie said:


> I think* Kody is a jerk*, i feel like he rules the roost and they should all comply.  He doesn't seem to show too much affection for any of the wives.  If you watched the other show that was on like this."My 5 wives", that husband was always concerned about his wives feelings, he was loving and genuine.  JMO.  Don't know if I will continue to watch.  He just don't get it.



Yep.  Christine complained that she had been yelled at for 4 days and he called her a crybaby.


----------



## yellowbernie

Last nights episode when they were talking about adopting Robyn's kids and how excited they are Meri just sat there with her head down most of the time never smiling. She looks miserable. Kody may end up with just 1 wife...


----------



## Tiny_T

Maybe we have missed something in the way Robyn's kids are treated by the Brown's vs their biological father; but Aurora'a extreme crying about being adopted seemed influenced.  If the biological father was so terrible, he wouldn't even have visitation, btu since he does, what is the deal? What dream have the Brown's sold to those children, that make Aurora, especially, so overwhelmed.

Also, did you notice that Aurora calls Kody dad, but the called her biological father, Preston. I don't' think it has always been that way.  I think the Brown parents really involved the children in too much age-inappropriate family mess.


----------



## Ladybug09

yellowbernie said:


> Last nights episode when they were talking about adopting Robyn's kids and how excited they are Meri just sat there with her head down most of the time never smiling. She looks miserable. Kody may end up with just 1 wife...


I don't even watch this show, but from the commercials, it appears that he acts as if he only has one, Robyn.


----------



## yellowbernie

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't even watch this show, but from the commercials, it appears that he acts as if he only has one, Robyn.


I agree, I wish the other 3 would wise up but that would put an end to the show and the money.


----------



## lv lover steph

Tiny_T said:


> Maybe we have missed something in the way Robyn's kids are treated by the Brown's vs their biological father; but Aurora'a extreme crying about being adopted seemed influenced.  If the biological father was so terrible, he wouldn't even have visitation, btu since he does, what is the deal? What dream have the Brown's sold to those children, that make Aurora, especially, so overwhelmed.
> 
> Also, did you notice that Aurora calls Kody dad, but the called her biological father, Preston. I don't' think it has always been that way.  I think the Brown parents really involved the children in too much age-inappropriate family mess.




I agree... I feel like this should it have played out on TV for the sake of the kids.  Disappointed with Robyn.


----------



## Ladybug09

yellowbernie said:


> I agree, I wish the other 3 would wise up but that would put an end to the show and the money.



Of all the ones for him to marry, why not one of the two who have had several of his biological kids?! Kwim...I think Meridian and Janelle are over him, but before Robyn came along, Christine always thought she was the younger, hotter wife. I think she's the only one of the originals who is still in love with him. 

They basically have a swingers rship.


----------



## shiba

I think if we were to go back, TPF'ers predicted they would find a way that Robyn would become his legal wife...

This adoption story is either contrived for the show or there is something else not being disclosed. There are too many things that don't add up. Making such a big deal about the "hurdles" they face. The epi where Meri signs the divorce papers, she seemed genuinely concerned when she would be signing away her rights to any of Cody's assets upon his death. 

If these women are smart, they will sock away every penny they can and ride out the ship for as long as possible. Even if they boot Cody, they need to make sure they can support their kids and finding decent jobs might not be very easy. For some reason it seems Janelle is already thinking this way. She seems checked out, like she is living her life and not really subscribing to the shenanigans.


----------



## arnott

shiba said:


> I think if we were to go back, TPF'ers predicted they would find a way that Robyn would become his legal wife...
> 
> This adoption story is either contrived for the show or there is something else not being disclosed. There are too many things that don't add up. Making such a big deal about the "hurdles" they face. The epi where Meri signs the divorce papers, she seemed genuinely concerned when she would be signing away her rights to any of Cody's assets upon his death.
> 
> If these women are smart, they will sock away every penny they can and ride out the ship for as long as possible. Even if they boot Cody, they need to make sure they can support their kids and finding decent jobs might not be very easy. For some reason it seems *Janelle is already thinking this way. She seems checked out, like she is living her life and not really subscribing to the shenanigans.*



Janelle was watching Christine and Kody bickering and saying, "It's getting intense over there."  "That's why I decided to build my own boat."


----------



## pixiejenna

Robyn plays her ex husband off as a abusive neglectful guy. He is also poly and lives in Utah so he probably hasn't seen the kids since they moved. Most poly guys don't seem to be very active in their kids lives they have too many to be able too, also if they spend time they are most likely to spend it with their sons vs their daughters. So I'm sure kody is a god to her kids and a million times more attentive than their real father ever was.

Janelle has been checked out for a while. She actually separated from him for a bit long before the show. I think once she started working on taking care of herself and loosing weight she's checked out again. Like she's more aware of her self worth and has gained a new found confidence she never had before. I think she still loves kody but is sticking around because of the kids/sense of obligation more than anything else.


----------



## rubycat

I wonder if this is why Meri divorced Kody?

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/sister-wives-meri-brown-catfish-controversy/


----------



## pixiejenna

I saw they have a cover of one of the rag mags for this story this week. I absolutely believe this very well could be the real reason that Meri divorced Kody.  She honestly believed she found someone and had a chance at happiness. She looks like the good wife letting her husband marry Robyn so he can adopt her kids and Meri can move on with her new love. On one hand I feel bad for Meri because she fell for the scam and because she was sad/unhappy enough to go out and peruse this. On the other hand I feel like she's at fault for staying in her relationship so long with Kody when she was clearly unhappy staying out of a sense of obligation. She's the one who cheated even if it's only emotionally. I can't believe Robyn knew about it and said/did nothing to stop it or expose her. You'd think she'd be running to Kody the second she found out to spill the beans. I wonder if she kept quite to plant the seed of divorce in Meri head so she could legally marry Kody. For all we know Robyn was the one who set up the whole situation. I really expect to see Kody kicking Meri to the curb, remember how repulsed he was when Meri asked him to view their positions reversed and Meri had lots of husbands. The whole idea disgusted  him thinking of her with other men. I wonder how much if any of this was caught while filming. Not going to lie I am suspect of this story coming out during the run of the season, like they spilled the story to help draw in viewers like many other reality shows do. A scandal always draws in the viewers.


----------



## candy2100

Wow!


----------



## arnott

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arning-catfished-woman-posing-man-online.html


----------



## mcb100

I don't think this is fair for the first legal wife. I understand Robyn probably wants to be married, and I totally get that, but the first one shouldn't just get the marriage yanked out from under her feet because Robyn has children who need health insurance....
  I doubt polygamy even more while watching this show, because nobody here looks truly happy. Kody is not doing a good job at making this all fair for everyone. I feel like he always either leaves someone out of something, or he doesn't seem to care that every single one of them is happy at times....Having more than one wife can mean more emotions, more people that you have to satisfy with things, and more upkeep...He's just not doing a good job at it.


----------



## mrskolar09

Kody reminds me so much of an overgrown frat boy. He's very 'me' focused as well. 
If the whole thing with Meri is true, I wouldn't be surprised. I seriously doubt they're all being emotionally fulfilled. 

I finally got to watch the episode where Kody takes the girls on vacation, and there were a few times that he made reference to things being easier without all the wives there. 
So much for their 'everything is great' front.


----------



## rubycat

Meri's big cancer test was a Pap smear!  She should be doing that yearly anyway, and when your husband is with 3 other women, I imagine it's even more important. 
I can't stand Robyn, I find her to be fake and nasty. I do think Meri went through with the divorce because she thought she had a better option.


----------



## yellowbernie

I don't know about a better option, but she sure does look unhappy on the show.  I hope she does find someone else. I'm not that crazy about Robyn either, she seems some times like she is the only wife. But that's JMO..


----------



## arnott

Anyone else found it interesting that Robyn's son wanted to get rid of his biological father's name (Preston) as his middle name?  Robyn's son's legal name is David Preston but everybody calls him Dayton so he wanted Dayton to be his legal name.  So he wanted to get rid of Preston and change his legal name to David Dayton.  I wonder why he didn't get rid of David instead and be called Dayton Preston.  Or just add Dayton as a second middle name.


----------



## slang

^ Isn't the biological Father's name David? 

He should have just changed to Dayton Brown and removed both David & Preston since those are names are from his biological Father...


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> ^ Isn't the biological Father's name David?
> 
> He should have just changed to Dayton Brown and removed both David & Preston since those are names are from his biological Father...



I think it's Preston.


----------



## slang

arnott said:


> I think it's Preston.



It's David Preston Jessop


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> It's David Preston Jessop



Oh ok.  I just thought it was Preston because Aurora was saying, "I just got off the phone with Preston".


----------



## arnott

So Madison is engaged to Kody's sister in law's brother. 

Kody couldn't be happier.  &#8220;Hey, hey! I couldn&#8217;t have picked better myself!&#8221;


----------



## rubycat

Isn't it funny how often Meri is shown on her computer this season?  I wonder if she was chatting with her catfish during those scenes.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just happened to catch the last eppy because it came on after 90 day fiance lol. I can't believe Madison is going to marry someone in the family even though they aren't blood related it still comes off as icky especially since there is a 11 year age difference, like as if he was grooming her into the roll. I feel like this whole adoption eppy was exhausting for everyone involved and that the party was excessive I feel like all they do is have parties and give each other gifts. I was surprised to see one of the girls cry at the party over it, something about it seemed forced. 

The preview shows Mari talking to everyone about something really bad so it kind of looks like they are actually going to cover the whole catfish incident.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I just happened to catch the last eppy because it came on after 90 day fiance lol. *I can't believe Madison is going to marry someone in the family even though they aren't blood related *it still comes off as icky especially since there is a 11 year age difference, like as if he was grooming her into the roll. I feel like this whole adoption eppy was exhausting for everyone involved and that the party was excessive I feel like all they do is have parties and give each other gifts. I was surprised to see one of the girls cry at the party over it, something about it seemed forced.
> 
> The preview shows Mari talking to everyone about something really bad so it kind of looks like they are actually going to cover the whole catfish incident.



I'm not surprised at all, they like to keep it in the family.  Janelle's mom was married to Kody's Dad, so Janelle and Kody are  step-siblings.


----------



## slang

^ and Janelle was married to Meri's brother


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Madison dropped out of college and moved to Montana to live with this guy...


----------



## GTOFan

Oh wow, didn't know that.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know that they like to keep it in the family lol. It's the age difference that disturbs me because he was basically grooming her to be with him when she was underage and he was a adult. The fact that she dropped out of school and moved to be with is guy is bad news. She's too young to even know what she's giving up.


----------



## arnott

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Madison dropped out of college and moved to Montana to live with this guy...



Wow, she always came off as the smart one.


----------



## mrskolar09

I find it a little sick how they're trying to assert Kody as the ultimate father figure. Like with the portrait... Was it really necessary that Robyn have it painted so it looks like Kody was dad from day one?  I get that he is their legal dad now, but you can't rewrite history and it's a little crazy to try.  And sorry, but it seems like this is just another stroke for Kody's ego.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, everything is a stroke for Kody's ego in this family.


----------



## arnott

We get to meet Logan's new girlfriend tomorrow.  Oooh!  

And we find out the sex of Robyn's baby!


----------



## pixiejenna

Of course every they do is a stroke to his ego he is their god. Whoever strokes it the best gets his attention. I found the picture hilarious maybe because the version of kody she chose was when he still had hair(normal hair not what he has going on his head now lol). 

I also despise how they play him off as father of the year. I'm sure he loves them but let's be real there is absolutely no way he has quality time with all of his kids, especially with them living in 3 different houses. Does he even make a effort to see each and every one at least once a day? I'm sure compared to other poly families he's better than most father's but father of the year he is not. And don't give me the quality of the time is better than the quantity of it BS. Kids need both parents present in their lives especially the younger ones. I feel like the amount of time he spends with them is the equivalent of a divorced parent with weekend visits at best.


----------



## arnott

What did you all think of Madison's bf?  

Season Finale next week where Meri addresses the Catfish scandal!


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't catch the whole eppy. Maddies bf seemed OK but a bit reserved. I didn't catch his chat with kody. 

I feel like they go on too many vacations, I know tlc is picking up the tab but still it seems out of place considering how little they work. 

 Next week looks good I can't wait to see how the cat fishing revealing goes. That will probably be the most exciting thing that we've seen since the show started.


----------



## mrskolar09

It will be interesting to see how Kody reacts. It seems like any time a wife expresses dissatisfaction with anything, rather than give it some merit, he just shames her into shutting up rather than accept that he could be doing a better job of addressing their needs.  So I'm wondering if he'll just turn it into it being all Meri's fault. 
Also, I think when/if Kody brings another wife into the family, Robyn will be the 'boss wife' to please.  Meri has quite clearly lost her position.  The legal divorce was the final nail in that coffin.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> It will be interesting to see how Kody reacts. It seems like any time a wife expresses dissatisfaction with anything, rather than give it some merit, he just shames her into shutting up rather than accept that he could be doing a better job of addressing their needs.  So I'm wondering if he'll just turn it into it being all Meri's fault.
> Also, I think when/if Kody brings another wife into the family, *Robyn will be the 'boss wife' to please. * Meri has quite clearly lost her position.  The legal divorce was the final nail in that coffin.



I can imagine that.  Remember when they met Maddy's bf Robyn was saying, "I'm watching how he interacts with the kids, I watching if he engages all of us or pulls Maddy to the side a lot, I'm just watching."


----------



## arnott

Season Finale tonight!


----------



## arnott

Alright, who's watching the Sister Wives' Tell All next week?


----------



## slang

What a boring episode, Meri says she has something to tell her family and then tells them nothing!


----------



## pixiejenna

Wtf  why would they name the episode "meri catfished" when she doesn't even tell them. It was basically her confessing to the camera and  then being a drama queen about it. She has something to tell the family but doesn't want to actually tell them she's stalling.  I guess they wanted to earn a few more $ with a 2 hour special. So we really aren't going to see the families real reactions to the news. I also feel like the end of a family vacation is the worst time ever ever to bring this up. Also if all the sister wives see her struggling so hard why not reach out to her and find out or help her? Also I didn't realize that it's been two years since Mariah left and Meri still hasn't done anything with her life. So they've watched her struggle for 2 years and nothing? I don't buy for one minute that Robyn has no clue what's up either, they were too close.


----------



## arnott

Whatever happened to Meri wanting to finish her degree?


----------



## mrskolar09

I like how each wife at least managed to offer some degree of support and Kody just sat there.


----------



## yellowbernie

Once again kody showing his true self, just sits there and looks at her no comment no emotion nothing.  It's almost like oh well, if she leaves I still have my other wives no big deal.  So how can he say he loves all his wives.  I will watch the 2 hour women tell all.


----------



## Waffle65

It's clear Kody only has real interest in Robyn. If it was Robyn saying she was thinking about leaving, Kody would be the first to offer support. And Meri's loneliness is pretty much completely self-induced. I understand it's hard when your daughter leaves for school, but that doesn't mean you just stop living. Get a job, continue with school, join a book club, anything that involves leaving the house and interacting with other people.


----------



## mrskolar09

Waffle65 said:


> It's clear Kody only has real interest in Robyn.




I agree, when the five of them sat down in the restaurant it really seemed as if Kody and Robyn were the only couple and the other three were friends or something judging off the body language and eye contact.


----------



## DrDior

Me: "hey, I think I might leave home for a week. I haven't been happy lately. Not sure where I'd go. Maybe I'll come back. Dunno."

Mr. Dior: "wait. Who are you meeting?" 

*pause*

Mr. Dior: "Hmm. I think I'll go on my own too. Being alone ... not a bad idea."

*pause*

Mr. Dior: "We should go together!"

/end of social science experiment.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I like how each wife at least managed to offer some degree of support and Kody just sat there.



I think it was a blow to his ego that one of his wives would want to leave.

It was nice to see even Janelle offering some support.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes, it was cool that even Janelle was being supportive given their history. 

I think Meri was downplaying the situation in her explanation though.  If all she did was 'talk' to this person, then what's the big deal?   No scandal in that, especially when she's saying that she rebuffed all romantic advances.  Sorry, but I think we all know there's more to it than that.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA I think this played a big role in her decision to divorce kody. She's definitely down playing it, but I still believe she never should have brought it up on vacation in the first place. Why not wait until you get back? Just another opportunity for her to make it all about her. Since she no longer has Mariah to get attention from Kody she has to do something like this. 

I also liked how Janelle offered her support too especially since they have a really strained relationship.

 Kody just sitting there dumbfounded by it was annoying. I agree with the other poster who said it was probably a big blow to his ego and he couldn't mentally process that she might not want him. I feel like a big part of this was driven by him not meeting Meris needs. Happy people don't go out looking for affairs. I really wonder if kody will own the fact that he's a crappy husband? Don't get me wrong Meri is the one who cheated, even though she was a victim of catfish she's still in the wrong. At the end of the day she wanted someone to tell her the things she wanted to hear and she definitely wasn't getting that from kody. I wonder how the dynamics between them changed after Mariah left. I can totally see him spending less time with her and more with the other wives.


----------



## guccimamma

they are running out of topics.

what can they do now?

new wife/dovorce..check
new homes....check
floundering business...check
weight loss attempts...check
catfishing....check

what's left? sex tapes? transgender issues?


----------



## arnott

guccimamma said:


> they are running out of topics.
> 
> what can they do now?
> 
> new wife/dovorce..check
> new homes....check
> floundering business...check
> weight loss attempts...check
> catfishing....check
> 
> what's left? sex tapes? transgender issues?



Madison prepping for her wedding?


----------



## redney

This show is still on? How many more manufactured story lines can there be?


----------



## mundodabolsa

arnott said:


> Madison prepping for her wedding?



Ha, I was going to say they will just got the Duggar route and the new focus will be on the adult children with the same storylines their parents had.


----------



## arnott

mundodabolsa said:


> Ha, I was going to say they will just got the Duggar route and the new focus will be on the adult children with the same storylines their parents had.



I think Kody did say that Madison was thinking about next summer.  Here comes the wedding special!


----------



## pixiejenna

Hey the only way they can afford to have this wedding is if TLC foots the bill


----------



## tamshac77

Kody only cares about himself. All of the wives are miserable. I can't watch this show anymore...too depressing.


----------



## arnott

2 hour tell-all starts at 5pm.  Anyone watching?


----------



## yellowbernie

I'll be watching, but ours doesn't come on until 8.


----------



## arnott

Who watched?  They went into detail about the Catfish incident!


----------



## slang

I don't believe for a second if she wasn't "catfished" and it was a real guy that she wouldn't have left her family for him. The only reason she's still there is because she was catfished & no guy existed

The host was good tonight, asking lots of tough questions and not really letting them off the hook when they didn't want to answer 

Also, interesting that NONE of the older kids want plural marriage now - I thought Mariah did and Aspyn was on the fence about it


----------



## arnott

slang said:


> I don't believe for a second if she wasn't "catfished" and it was a real guy that she wouldn't have left her family for him. The only reason she's still there is because she was catfished & no guy existed
> 
> The host was good tonight, asking lots of tough questions and not really letting them off the hook when they didn't want to answer
> 
> Also, interesting that NONE of the older kids want plural marriage now - I thought Mariah did and Aspyn was on the fence about it



Yeah, the host was good, she was asking what everyone was thinking.

Kody seems in denial about the catfish thing saying "It was just a flirt, so what?"

I wonder what made Mariah change her mind.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm half watching the rerun of it.  ITA with the other poster if there was a real guy behind Meris catfish she would have peaced out asap. I still believe that was the real reason why she divorced kody.

I am suprised that Mariah no longer wants to live in plural marriage anymore she was the only kid who adamantly declared that she wanted to live the lifestyle. I'm not surprised that the fdls rejected Maddison from joining and in turn  ended up turning her off the religion. I think the main reason why most of the kids are not in support of plural marriage is because they don't have a real church they actively participate in. And they have moved away from the community they were once a part of that re enforced the lifestyle. 

The response Robyn had when the host asked her about what she thought Meri was going to say at the dinner, confirmed that she knew exactly what was going on. Kody was acting like this is the first time he's heard this when she's explaining the experience. Janelle seems to be the only wife brave enough to address the issue and is very supportive of Meri. Kody can't seem to process that Meri really fell for this "guy" and acts like it doesn't even count as cheating because the guy didn't really exist. Which makes me wonder what he does consider cheating and how far he strays.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Yeah, the host was good, she was asking what everyone was thinking.
> 
> Kody seems in denial about the catfish thing saying "It was just a flirt, so what?"
> 
> I wonder what made Mariah change her mind.


 
Mariah probably changed her mind because she can now see her mother is in misery.


----------



## mrskolar09

arnott said:


> Kody seems in denial about the catfish thing saying "It was just a flirt, so what?".




I thought that was a little flip, too.  It doesn't seem as if he grasps that she probably really would have left.  I think since it ended up a bust, Meri is downplaying how into this 'guy' she was, too. 
I am surprised that Kody didn't just totally blame Meri though.  I noticed that he admitted that he was partially at fault for the problems in their relationship. 
I still feel that it's painfully obvious that Robyn has the only 'real' relationship with him.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Robyn's relationship with Kody is creepy. She worships him like a cult leader and that's probably why he likes her best because the other wives realize he isn't any prize. The painting of young Kody and her kids when they were babies...creepy and weird.


----------



## caitlin1214

The jealousy thing is not rocket science. I would imagine some of them must think to themselves, "I know it's not my night, but I wish I had him to myself a little while longer."

(If it makes anyone feel better, imagine the guy from My Five Wives instead of Kody in this scenario.)


----------



## TokyoBound

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Robyn's relationship with Kody is creepy. She worships him like a cult leader and that's probably why he likes her best because the other wives realize he isn't any prize. The painting of young Kody and her kids when they were babies...creepy and weird.



I imagine all the other wives were like that in the beginning...then they got older, the shine wore off, and Kody looked for his next acolyte with wide eyes.  Robyn will get tired of him soon enough too, but by then Kody will be too old to attract another pretty young wife.


----------



## Carson123

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Robyn's relationship with Kody is creepy. She worships him like a cult leader and that's probably why he likes her best because the other wives realize he isn't any prize. The painting of young Kody and her kids when they were babies...creepy and weird.




That painting was so creepy!


----------



## junqueprincess

TokyoBound said:


> I imagine all the other wives were like that in the beginning...then they got older, the shine wore off, and Kody looked for his next acolyte with wide eyes.  Robyn will get tired of him soon enough too, but by then Kody will be too old to attract another pretty young wife.




He has a knack for finding the young and stupid. The whole thing is so distasteful at this point. What low self esteem you must have to fall for this. These people are miserable in every way- how are the fulfilling God's work?


----------



## pixiejenna

What are you guys talking about kody can always find his next new young wife at Maddisons wedding!  And if he comes up dry he there he has so many future opportunities coming up he has several kids now old enough to get married.


----------



## SakuraSakura

pixiejenna said:


> What are you guys talking about kody can always find his next new young wife at Maddisons wedding!  And if he comes up dry he there he has so many future opportunities coming up he has several kids now old enough to get married.




Finding a new wife at your daughters wedding. That sounds so classy.


----------



## Waffle65

Did anyone watch last night? As dysfunctional as ever!


----------



## mrskolar09

Still glossing over the catfishing thing.  I don't understand why the new baby has to share Solomon's room.  Don't these big houses have plenty of bedrooms?  My husband is convinced Madison looks preggers, lol.   I'm interested to see what's up between Meri and Mariah.


----------



## caitlin1214

While watching, I found myself thinking, "While I certainly wouldn't want to be married to the guy, I prefer Kody over Jim Bob Duggar."


----------



## slang

I love how Meri keeps saying how she didn't really have an affair...I was literally screaming at my tv "that's because you were catfished if it was a real guy you'd be GONE!"


----------



## rubycat

Ick, just read on a gossip site that kody is marrying #5. Wonder where she will live.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't watch this show at all.  I saw in one of the gossip mags that he's found wife #5 & the other 4 are supposedly walking out.  Honestly, I can't understand why a man would want to marry & support 5 women.  Sounds like it would just be asking for trouble.  He must be some kind of sex addict or something.

I don't know what he does for a living but it must be lucrative to be able to afford separate houses for all these women & support them & the children.


----------



## pixiejenna

I half watched a  eppy the other day. Ugg still going over the catfish, Meri trying to claim she never really cheated is beyond frustrating. Meri you had a affair plain and simple just because they person you had a affair with didn't turn out to be who you thought they were doesn't diminish your actions. She's in major denial over getting hosed. Also the way she was hounding Mariah to forgive her shows how selfish she is. Your affair affects your kids regardless of their age and she's entitled to feel the way she dose. Even more obnoxious was Meri tried to bring Solomon with her as a distraction. Don't use kids as pawns, she only wanted him to get Mariah to warm up too her. Then to storm out on Robyn and Kody when they told her no because she felt like they didn't trust her. Kody really wanted to cave to Meri and make her happy I'm glad Robyn stood her ground.

Watching Madison dress shop and venue shop was the best part of the episode. Probably because it was the only positive thing going on and it was focused on the kids vs the parents. 

I get the feeling that the rest of the season will be a mix of catfish drama and wedding planning(hey they need TLC to pay for it lol).

I saw in one of the rag mags that Kody is engaged to wife #5. Not sure if I really believe it because when does he really have the time to find #5. Didn't read it just saw it posted online. 

It also didn't future much of Christine and her kids or even Janelle and her kids. I wonder if the kids don't want to do the show anymore. Even the older kids don't really participate much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I half watched a  eppy the other day. Ugg still going over the catfish, Meri trying to claim she never really cheated is beyond frustrating. Meri you had a affair plain and simple just because they person you had a affair with didn't turn out to be who you thought they were doesn't diminish your actions. She's in major denial over getting hosed. Also the way she was hounding Mariah to forgive her shows how selfish she is. Your affair affects your kids regardless of their age and she's entitled to feel the way she dose. Even more obnoxious was Meri tried to bring Solomon with her as a distraction. Don't use kids as pawns, she only wanted him to get Mariah to warm up too her. *Then to storm out on Robyn and Kody when they told her no because she felt like they didn't trust her. Kody really wanted to cave to Meri and make her happy I'm glad Robyn stood her ground.*
> 
> Watching Madison dress shop and venue shop was the best part of the episode. Probably because it was the only positive thing going on and it was focused on the kids vs the parents.
> 
> I get the feeling that the rest of the season will be a mix of catfish drama and wedding planning(hey they need TLC to pay for it lol).
> 
> I saw in one of the rag mags that Kody is engaged to wife #5. Not sure if I really believe it because when does he really have the time to find #5. Didn't read it just saw it posted online.
> 
> It also didn't future much of Christine and her kids or even Janelle and her kids. I wonder if the kids don't want to do the show anymore. Even the older kids don't really participate much.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



I didn't watch.  Tell Meri no about what?  

Christine's daughter Mykelti is engaged!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I didn't watch.  Tell Meri no about what?
> 
> Christine's daughter Mykelti is engaged!


Meri wanted to take Solomon with her when she visited Mariah. He's only 4 and it would be the first time he'd be away from both of his parents. Robyn also claims that he has really bad separation anxiety from her which I can see at that age.  She basically wanted to use him as a distraction because Mariah loves him so much, she'd surely forgive her mom and talk to jer if he was with her. Robyn let her take her daughter with her instead. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I didn't watch.  Tell Meri no about what?
> 
> Christine's daughter Mykelti is engaged!


I also forgot to add that Solomon is having a hard time at bed time and going to sleep. I think it boils down to the fact is he's probably slept in bed with Robyn since he was born. Now with a baby on the way she finally kicked him out of the room to make room for the baby. I think he's sharing a room with one of his sisters. So add that into the mix you can see why he has separation anxiety from Robyn. And maybe is worried about hisrole in the family when the baby comes and "takes" mommy away from him. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Meri wanted to take Solomon with her when she visited Mariah. He's only 4 and it would be the first time he'd be away from both of his parents. Robyn also claims that he has really bad separation anxiety from her which I can see at that age.  She basically wanted to use him as a distraction because Mariah loves him so much, she'd surely forgive her mom and talk to jer if he was with her. Robyn let her take her daughter with her instead.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks.  Her older daughter?   I haven't watched this season at all.  Did Robyn have a boy or girl and what did they name him/her?   I'll try to watch the tell all on Sunday if I remember.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Thanks.  Her older daughter?   I haven't watched this season at all.  Did Robyn have a boy or girl and what did they name him/her?   I'll try to watch the tell all on Sunday if I remember.


She let Meri take one of her daughters from her first marriage i don't remember her name but she's around 9 or 10. I think Robyn is having a girl but she's still pregnant on the show, I don't know what they named her.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Thanks.  Her older daughter?   I haven't watched this season at all.  Did Robyn have a boy or girl and what did they name him/her?   I'll try to watch the tell all on Sunday if I remember.


She let Meri take one of her daughters from her first marriage i don't remember her name but she's around 9 or 10. I think Robyn is having a girl but she's still pregnant on the show, I don't know what they named her.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> She let Meri take one of her daughters from her first marriage i don't remember her name but she's around 9 or 10. I think Robyn is having a girl but she's still pregnant on the show, I don't know what they named her.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



But I saw Mykelti holding a baby at the table, I assumed that was Robyn's.


----------



## mrskolar09

Robyn had a girl, but I can't remember what they named her.  

Mykelti is Christine's second oldest.  I wonder if Aspyn and Mariah are a bit jealous or if they're just more into school at this point.


----------



## les0411

Hi all!  I don't know how I possibly recall this but I think I read the name of new baby girl was Ariella Mae...? The random things I seem to remember [emoji23]!


----------



## Sugarstained

pixiejenna said:


> I saw in one of the rag mags that Kody is engaged to wife #5. Not sure if I really believe it because when does he really have the time to find #5. Didn't read it just saw it posted online.


I saw that online, as well. If any of it is to be believed, he didn't have to go looking very far. Apparently, it's Robyn's step-niece (Mindy?) that she's had living with her as a nanny.


----------



## pixiejenna

mrskolar09 said:


> Robyn had a girl, but I can't remember what they named her.
> 
> Mykelti is Christine's second oldest.  I wonder if Aspyn and Mariah are a bit jealous or if they're just more into school at this point.


I can totally see Mariah being really jelly, the Apple doesn't fall from the tree. I can see Aspen having a small twinge of jelly but actually be genuinely happy for her sister.


Sugarstained said:


> I saw that online, as well. If any of it is to be believed, he didn't have to go looking very far. Apparently, it's Robyn's step-niece (Mindy?) that she's had living with her as a nanny.


Omg eww well I guess if it's her step nice at least they aren't related. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> *I can totally see Mariah being really jelly*, the Apple doesn't fall from the tree. I can see Aspen having a small twinge of jelly but actually be genuinely happy for her sister.
> 
> Omg eww well I guess if it's her step nice at least they aren't related.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Yeah, remember Mariah was upset and crying when Robyn got pregnant with Solomon because her mom Meri wasn't pregnant.


----------



## Carson123

mrskolar09 said:


> Robyn had a girl, but I can't remember what they named her.
> 
> Mykelti is Christine's second oldest.  I wonder if Aspyn and Mariah are a bit jealous or if they're just more into school at this point.



Ugh Christine's kids have the worst names! Truly? Really?


----------



## mrskolar09

Carson123 said:


> Ugh Christine's kids have the worst names! Truly? Really?



Yes!  Their son is named Paedon but pronounced like Payton.  I suppose they were going for original but Aspyn, Mykelti, Paedon, Gwendlyn, Ysabel, and Truely kind of miss the mark imo.  Although Gwendlyn isn't too terrible.


----------



## pixiejenna

A new season will be airing at  the end of November. The promo is Meri whining about being alone and Kody saying that maybe filming was the wrong thing to do! I didn't even bother watching last season. Maybe this season will be worth watching.


----------



## arnott

I just saw the commercial for the upcoming season.  Anyone else surprised this show has lasted as long as it has?!   It started over 6 years ago!


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw a few more previews mostly the same as what I already posted. However it did show a glimpse of Mariah wedding so that might be interesting to watch.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Saw a few more previews mostly the same as what I already posted. However it did show a glimpse of *Mariah wedding* so that might be interesting to watch.



You mean Maddie's?


----------



## TC1

I was just going to say..Whiny, spoiled Mariah found someone to marry her?, LOL


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> You mean Maddie's?


Oops your right! I don't think Mariah will ever find someone lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Oops your right! *I don't think Mariah will ever find someone lol.*
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I was just going to say..*Whiny, spoiled Mariah found someone to marry her?, LOL*



You guys kill me!


----------



## rockhollow

I haven't watched the last couple of seasons, it just got too much.  I did see about about Mary and the cat fishing (is that the right term?).
I still read this thread to know what's going on, it always so much better and amusing to read about it here.
I don't know if I'll watch the new season, it will most likely be more of the same, better to just keep up here.
And to me, it will be even more disgusting if the husband is taking on another wife, and she's related to Robin and has been living at her house.
Major yuck!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't watch the last season either. I caught the 1 or 2 eppies about the cat fishing drama that was it. I  might try to catch a few eppies in hopes that the wedding brings some drama. Maybe if he rings wife #5 Robyn cousin on that might be interesting lol.


----------



## arnott

Looks like it will be hard to stomach Meri this season!


----------



## pixiejenna

It starts back up next week. I don't think it will be that different from other seasons. The only promo is Meri whining like usual. Hopefully wife #5 will show up we need something interesting to watch lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

I'm mostly interested in seeing Maddie's wedding.  

I'm over the Meri drama.  She knows why she's unhappy deep down, but she'll never do anything about it.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> I'm mostly interested in seeing Maddie's wedding.
> 
> I'm over the Meri drama.  *She knows why she's unhappy deep down*, but she'll never do anything about it.



Why?


----------



## mrskolar09

Jmo of course, but I think she is unhappy having to share Kody, especially since her only child has moved out.  I think that their legal divorce only added to her problem.  

I just don't think she'll ever do anything about it.  Particularly since the catfishing incident, she may have decided there's too much risk involved.  The devil you know, etc, etc.


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone else watch? It wasn't a total Meri b!tch fest only the last 5-10 minutes. 

About half of the eppy was dedicated to Mykelti and her BF wanting to get married. That was pretty surprising  that she wants to get married so quickly, only 2 months after Maddie. No one has even met him and the family she works for didn't even know that they where even dating. Kody trying to lay down the ground rules for their marriage was funny to watch. It really comes of spontaneous and not thought out at all. It even comes across has her being selfish "I'm going to have my wedding when I want. . ." I don't think that she's trying to steal Maddie's thunder I think she's just so self evolved that she doesn't even realize that she's stealing attention away. Also I have to mention that her BF has a serious case of crazy eyes.  I also agree with the idea that she's rushing it because they want to have sex.

The cake testing was fun to watch. I love that they are doing a bride/groom cakes and that they are going to do a buck cake with red velvet and raspberry filling. I don't know why I like it so much, it's a great way to genuinely make the groom a part of the wedding.

Meri wined about her lack of relationship with both Kody and Mariah. While her whining usually annoys me honestly I have to agree with her. She is living her life in limbo and Kody doesn't want to even talk to her about their relationship without the therapist . WTF clearly there is no relationship left at this point. I don't blame Meri to because even though she was in the wrong with the whole catfish incident, at some point you have to move on with life. It comes across as neither of them want to move on they seem bitter and that they want to punish her. And as wrong as it was let's not forget that Kodys a p!ss poor husband who basically focuses his time on whoever the newest wife is while ignoring the rest. If you're not interested in forgiving her and making it work then cut the bloody cord already.


----------



## rockhollow

I wasn't going to watch, but then was just too curious about what was happening, so watched.

They are still a dysfunctional family.
Kody is still the selfish jerk he always was.
Why Kody wants to think that Mykelti marriage was all about him. I really didn't think they would be stealing anything from the other couple. If the family was in marriage mode, they could just continue and plan 2 weddings.
Although, I did find M's boyfriend kind of creepy. His comment that they could get a loan against their home for the wedding was weird - and he does have crazy eyes.
If they want to get married that bad, why not just have a small affair.

I don't see Kody and Meri really mending their relationship. What they both want, is not what either one is willing to give.
Meri wants things to go back to her being wife#1, and all things that meant.  That aint never going to happen. 
Kody won't ever be able to forgive or forget that Meri wanted someone else. His ego is too big for that.

Don't know if I'll watch the whole season. Thank goodness for PVR, so I can just watch short clips and fast forward though the dull parts.

I shouldn't really say this, but all the Browns have gotten quite round. I guess that Fitness gym idea has fallen away.
I feel bad, I don't like body shamming, as I'm quite round myself, but then I'm not on a TV show.


----------



## TC1

Well. IMO it's not really "body shaming" when you consider opening a gym as a business& lifestyle as well as try to make a storyline about weight loss (Janelle)..funny how money seems to be tight but thay can all afford to stuff their faces all the time (even the kids).


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> I wasn't going to watch, but then was just too curious about what was happening, so watched.
> 
> They are still a dysfunctional family.
> Kody is still the selfish jerk he always was.
> Why Kody wants to think that Mykelti marriage was all about him. I really didn't think they would be stealing anything from the other couple. If the family was in marriage mode, they could just continue and plan 2 weddings.
> Although, I did find M's boyfriend kind of creepy. His comment that they could get a loan against their home for the wedding was weird - and he does have crazy eyes.
> If they want to get married that bad, why not just have a small affair.
> 
> I don't see Kody and Meri really mending their relationship. What they both want, is not what either one is willing to give.
> Meri wants things to go back to her being wife#1, and all things that meant.  That aint never going to happen.
> Kody won't ever be able to forgive or forget that Meri wanted someone else. His ego is too big for that.
> 
> Don't know if I'll watch the whole season. Thank goodness for PVR, so I can just watch short clips and fast forward though the dull parts.
> 
> *I shouldn't really say this, but all the Browns have gotten quite round. *I guess that Fitness gym idea has fallen away.
> I feel bad, I don't like body shamming, as I'm quite round myself, but then I'm not on a TV show.



I missed the show, but even Robyn?


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> I missed the show, but even Robyn?



yes, even Robyn, but then it hasn't been long since she had a baby has it? 
We didn't see much of Robyn, so much of the show was wedding planning. 
I am always surprised that we never see or hear about anyone working, but the Brown's seem to have no shortage of money.
They seem to be going spend a bucketload on the wedding. Most of the show was them going to assorted vendors they plan to hire for the wedding.


----------



## arnott

rockhollow said:


> yes, even Robyn, but then it hasn't been long since she had a baby has it?
> We didn't see much of Robyn, so much of the show was wedding planning.
> I am always surprised that we never see or hear about anyone working, but the Brown's seem to have no shortage of money.
> They seem to be going spend a bucketload on the wedding. Most of the show was them going to assorted vendors they plan to hire for the wedding.



That's interesting.   I remember in one episode Robyn said she couldn't eat a lot without feeling sick.

Maybe TLC is paying for the wedding.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think TLC is footing the bill for the wedding. Maybe that's another reason why Mykelti wants to get married so soon. So she can piggyback off her big sister and get a free wedding too.

Also they don't have to work they have TLC paychecks now. Plus Janelle and Christine are legally single mom's do they still get help now that they are on TV. Before the show they were bleeding the beast and taking government assistance. 

I'd rather watch wedding planning than them pretending to run a website and designing ugly jewelry.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

I don't get this show.  Kody seems like such a self centered A$$hole & those women just stay with him.  And he want wife #5?????  What a tool!!  Those women must really have severe self esteem issues to stay with that douche bag!!  None of them seem happy or enjoying their life.


----------



## lv lover steph

I watched too.. cant help myself!  I thought Kodys argument was off.  When you have that many kids, there will be some overlap on important moments. To me, Tony's suggestion that they reverse mortgage their house just showed how young they are.


----------



## pixiejenna

The comment about the reverse mortgage shows how entitled Mykelti's boyfriend feels. It was flat out disgusting and cray cray. It just goes to show you that his mind is just as bad as his cray cray eyes. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow

Where did the crazy boyfriend come from? We saw that she must have met him while working at Pawn Shop. Did they say he had just come back from a mission ?
Is he a Mormon, and does that mean he'll have to marry outside his church?
Mykelti was turned down from the mormon church wasn't she?

As said, maybe she's also looking for a TLC wedding and that's part of her hurry.


----------



## pixiejenna

He is Mormon so if they marry it won't be in his church. That was a issue I think Kody brought up, what will they do for the wedding and when they have kids. How would they handle the kids going to a church that thier mom could never be a part of. I don't think that they have legitimately thought about these issues or even discussed them with one another. I think that they are so swept up being "in love" that they are still on cloud 9 of grand delusion. And because of their total lack of life experience they have this romeo & Juliet us against the world view.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

I thought it was a tad b!tchy of Robyn to say that as of now Caleb was the favorite son in law and Tony had to get to know them better to catch up.  
Regardless of whether you feel that way or not, it's just not something you should say out loud, much less on national television.   
If I were Mykelti, I'd be a little annoyed at the enthusiasm level for her engagement versus the attention being heaped on Maddie.  She really doesn't seem to be too affected by it though. 
I liked her ring, it had personality.


----------



## pixiejenna

Technically neither of them are thier son in laws yet during filming lol. It sounds b!tchy but honestly I agree with it. At least they have had time to ger to know Caleb. Realistically they know very little about Tony. I don't feel bad for Mykelti for not getting equal level of enthusiasm as her sister is. If she's not getting the same level of enthusiasm it's her own fault. Heck the people she works for who are family friends of the Browns didn't even know that they where dating. They are clearly rushing this wedding with little to no regard as to how much is stealing the thunder from her sisters wedding. I don't blame her family for being so leery of him. His cray cray eyes really big me. And him saying that he wants a big wedding after last week when he suggested that they should do a reverse mortgage to pay for his wedding. This boy has gone lost his mind. It very much comes off as they want to get married asap so they can finally have sex.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow

How can this show think it's interesting enough for 3 hours - good lord, it just kept going and going.
Thank goodness for PVR as it took me about 30 minutes to watch the 3 hours worth.

Kody is not much of a parent. I really didn't like the way he was dealing with the Mariah/Meri problem.
I never much cared for Mariah in the previous seasons, she seemed much like her mother - acting superior because she was the first. Almost condescending to the other family members.

She seems to have grown up since leaving home. She was very articulate in explaining her position with regards to her mom.
Sounds like Meri was confiding in her long before she revealed her cheating to the rest of the family.
Pretty selfish thing for Meri to do, Mariah is a kid, shouldn't have to be you confidant, especially against the family.
Then Kody, just wanting her to forgive, forget and make up with her mom.
I don't believe Kody has forgiven or forgotten what Meri did, no matter what he was saying.
And I think he was surprised and a bit shocked at how much Mariah knew.

That speech he gives about how their whole family was targeted by people stalking them, and Meri was just a weak link was pure BS.
How poor Mari was almost blameless.
Mariah was having none of it.


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol ITA I think that he's still trying to push that "Meri is the real victim" BS to give a nicer sounding spin on the truth. I also have never been a big Mariah fan she is Meris mini me. I don't blame her for still being mad. I also think that they are trying to force her to talk about it on camera just solidifies her feelings on the topic. If anything it might make her resent them more for it. Especially if Meri confided in her seemingly more details than Kody knew. I don't think Kody forgot or really even forgave her. I think he's in shock that it happened and denial of the fact that it was cheating regardless of the fact that it never got physical. I think that he's kind of indifferent to it because he doesn't really seem to care much about Meri. Kind of like I'll let her still be a part of the family I owe her that much. But I'm going to go work on wife #5. . .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Carson123

arnott said:


> I missed the show, but even Robyn?


Yes she def gained weight - she looks closer to the other ones now. But that was probably bound to happen sooner or later


----------



## Carson123

mrskolar09 said:


> I thought it was a tad b!tchy of Robyn to say that as of now Caleb was the favorite son in law and Tony had to get to know them better to catch up.
> Regardless of whether you feel that way or not, it's just not something you should say out loud, much less on national television.
> If I were Mykelti, I'd be a little annoyed at the enthusiasm level for her engagement versus the attention being heaped on Maddie.  She really doesn't seem to be too affected by it though.
> I liked her ring, it had personality.



Not even that, but these kids are like 12 and have been dating for a few months. Outside crazy morman, polygamy world, anyone would call out the fact they they are absolutely stupid for even considering to get married.  They barely know each other - at their age, they barely know themselves. 

Aside from creepy eyes, he's so unattractive and seems like a huge weirdo.


----------



## guccimamma

i can't get over the ridiculous name mikelty. it sounds like a made up word, that just doesn't work.

i stopped watching or fell asleep, did crazy eyes really ask to pull money out of the house? if that were my dad, he would have run the guy out of the house.


----------



## pixiejenna

Carson123 said:


> Not even that, but these kids are like 12 and have been dating for a few months. Outside crazy morman, polygamy world, anyone would call out the fact they they are absolutely stupid for even considering to get married.  They barely know each other - at their age, they barely know themselves.
> 
> Aside from creepy eyes, he's so unattractive and seems like a huge weirdo.


Ita sane people would be like WTF you don't even know each other. But in thier land of grand delusion this is normal. Kody didn't really seem to know any of his wives before they got married. Robyn  had the most get to know you period out of all of them. Being chast is a higher priority than actually getting to know your partner. 


guccimamma said:


> i can't get over the ridiculous name mikelty. it sounds like a made up word, that just doesn't work.
> 
> i stopped watching or fell asleep, did crazy eyes really ask to pull money out of the house? if that were my dad, he would have run the guy out of the house.


Christine's kids all have stupid names and with the exception of her son all have a Y in them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Croatia

I don't really like Jenelle this season.. She keeps saying how it's going to take attention away from Maddie, and it's Maddie's time, Maddie this, Maddie that..

It juste seems so selfish!! The real issue here is not the fact that Maddie won't have all the attention, it's that they want to get married without even knowing each other! I don't think that Mikelty is doing it to steal attention from her sister. She's just in love and since that's the way she has been raised, she wants to get married right away! Thank God I didn't get married to my first boyfriend, that would have been a disaster[emoji85]

As for Meri, oddly enough, I find her to be a little more humble this season. I understand where she's coming from and if her marriage hasn't been working out for years and she's juste miserable, it may be a sign that it's time to stop trying!


----------



## guccimamma

Carson123 said:


> Yes she def gained weight - she looks closer to the other ones now. But that was probably bound to happen sooner or later



i'd console myself in macaroni and cheese every night if i was married to that man and had a bunch of sister wives, and  dozens of kids.....  and wine by the gallon, not sure if they partake in that.

it's inevitable she'll look like the rest.  kinda funny to watch. like a less attractive sorority.


----------



## rockhollow

Croatia said:


> I don't really like Jenelle this season.. She keeps saying how it's going to take attention away from Maddie, and it's Maddie's time, Maddie this, Maddie that..
> 
> It juste seems so selfish!! The real issue here is not the fact that Maddie won't have all the attention, it's that they want to get married without even knowing each other! I don't think that Mikelty is doing it to steal attention from her sister. She's just in love and since that's the way she has been raised, she wants to get married right away! Thank God I didn't get married to my first boyfriend, that would have been a disaster[emoji85]
> 
> As for Meri, oddly enough, I find her to be a little more humble this season. I understand where she's coming from and if her marriage hasn't been working out for years and she's juste miserable, it may be a sign that it's time to stop trying!


 
I  think the thing with Janelle, before they moved, she used to work all the time and her contribution to the family was always financial not emotional - Christine mostly raised her kids with her own.
She might be struggling to fit into routine of the Brown life not working. 
I was always surprised that she didn't seek out work once they got to Las Vegas, as she always said she enjoyed working. It might have always been a relief to get away for the daily drama around home.
Janelle always seems to most normal of the whole bunch.
But she does seem to be a bit obsessed with Maddie's wedding being front and centre in their lives.

I wish I could feel a sorry for Meri, cause I agree, she sure looks miserable.
She's fallen along way from #1 wife with #1 daughter.


----------



## pixiejenna

Working was her escape from life at home. Now she no longer has that escape, no wonder she's having a hard time. The move changed the family dynamics in a way that they still haven't recovered from yet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TC1

I also can't imagine being Jenelle and working full time and money going to the whole family (like she did before). It would be hard to be the only wife working while the others sit on their asses and you're spending time away from your own kids, only to support theirs.


----------



## guccimamma

TC1 said:


> I also can't imagine being Jenelle and working full time and money going to the whole family (like she did before). It would be hard to be the only wife working while the others sit on their asses and you're spending time away from your own kids, only to support theirs.



i never looked at raising a bunch kids as sitting on your ass. the laundry alone for that group would be a full time job. i would much prefer working to staying at home and caring for that hoard, especially in their former far-from-luxurious home.


----------



## pixiejenna

guccimamma said:


> i never looked at raising a bunch kids as sitting on your ass. the laundry alone for that group would be a full time job. i would much prefer working to staying at home and caring for that hoard, especially in their former far-from-luxurious home.


ITA if I have kids I'd much rather put in 40+ hours a week at a work then be a stay at home mom. Mostly for the sake of my own sanity.


----------



## TC1

guccimamma said:


> i never looked at raising a bunch kids as sitting on your ass. the laundry alone for that group would be a full time job. i would much prefer working to staying at home and caring for that hoard, especially in their former far-from-luxurious home.


 I was more refering to the financial aspect. That the money would just go into a pool and it would be hard to have your funds pay 18 kids worth of groceries & school tuition etc. with your own kids just receiving a portion of that. I'm sure the older kids could also help with laundy and household chores..whereas I'm sure the older kids part-time job funds aren't a pooled resource.


----------



## mrskolar09

I always wondered if they got Mykelti's name from the actor Mykelti Williamson.  Lol, what a thing to tell people, you're named after the guy who played Bubba in Forrest Gump. 

I get that Janelle would be defensive about Maddie's wedding, but honestly if you're going to have a ton of kids so close together then you have to expect weddings/engagements to overlap at some point.


----------



## TC1

mrskolar09 said:


> I always wondered if they got Mykelti's name from the actor Mykelti Williamson.  Lol, what a thing to tell people, you're named after the guy who played Bubba in Forrest Gump.
> 
> I get that Janelle would be defensive about Maddie's wedding, but honestly if you're going to have a ton of kids so close together then you have to expect weddings/engagements to overlap at some point.


Totally agree, they had a bunch of kids all graduating high school around the same time, some things will just overlap. Gee, at this rate Maddie & Mykelti will probably start having kids, meanwhile Kody will be trying to get a fifth wife to pop out some kids just to keep his ego going.


----------



## guccimamma

if janelle wanted everything in her life (and her children's) to be special, she wouldn't have signed off to be the 2nd of 4 wives.

it's the life she chose,  another wedding 2 months past the 1st wedding is no big deal...even to "normal" people. 

these people are just plain stupid in every decision they make.


----------



## mrskolar09

At least Maddie is the 1st pregnant one, so Janelle will always have the first grandbaby


----------



## Bagluvluv

I saw the episodes here and there...

My concern is that they are wanting morals of the world back in the 1800s sort of speak with how a large family like theirs would have worked..and its warped ideas of this being a way to heaven..goodness sakes...

The times have changed and I know they are all struggling with their own identity in their messy relationships..

Its sad and depressing to watch...

Their kids are isolated and disconnected from the real world to me..although I know they are loved and they have a strong sense of family..they dont have a good sense of the world...

Its a big old mess but they all seem to be good ppl with good intentions at least


----------



## mrskolar09

Meri's selling LuLaRoe.  Don't know why but I find that hilarious


----------



## pixiejenna

mrskolar09 said:


> I always wondered if they got Mykelti's name from the actor Mykelti Williamson.  Lol, what a thing to tell people, you're named after the guy who played Bubba in Forrest Gump.
> 
> I get that Janelle would be defensive about Maddie's wedding, but honestly if you're going to have a ton of kids so close together then you have to expect weddings/engagements to overlap at some point.


This family can't even plan a bloody lunch. They surely didn't think forward about having 17 kids in college let alone 17 weddings.


mrskolar09 said:


> Meri's selling LuLaRoe.  Don't know why but I find that hilarious


Because you should probably look good in the product that you're selling. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

I was initially annoyed with Mykelti wanting to get married do quickly. Now I think it was just a part of her ploy to get what she wants. Get them to pay for both the wedding and honeymoon. Oh and she's planning on having 400 guests oh she played them well lol.

I'm surprised to see how well Robyn and Christine are getting along. I guess she needed to a new besieged since her and Meridian are at odds.



Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rockhollow

All the Browns are dysfunctional.
For a poly family, you'd think they never had done anything together from all the hoola going on with M's  wedding.

And what about Mykelti basely blackmail the parents into getting a paid honeymoon? Then confiding, gleefully with the boyfriend that she was successful in her plan. Another major strike against the boyfriend, who was in on the plan.

I wanted to be finished bashing Mykelti, but just one more thing:
400 people at your wedding - what a ridiculous idea!
Someone in the positions of the Brown family, does not need to have 400 people attend your wedding.
It's not a royal wedding!


----------



## pixiejenna

Even with being a polygamist do they even know 400 people? I feel like she just wants a bunch of guests so she can score a bunch of gifts. The same way she scammed them into paying for the honeymoon. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrskolar09

I might be in the minority here, but when Mykelti turned the tables on them I was like, you go!  I mean they could have refused it tried to negotiate her down.  
The Browns keep saying that they want to make it special for her (which was really just an excuse to get her to rethink August, imo) and they clearly have no issues forking out for unnecessary parties and vacations.  So she gets the wedding and honeymoon she wants, and they get the space between her wedding and Maddie's.


----------



## arnott

Mykelti was the one who wanted to be the fashion designer, right?             What happened with that?


----------



## limom

mrskolar09 said:


> I might be in the minority here, but when Mykelti turned the tables on them I was like, you go!  I mean they could have refused it tried to negotiate her down.
> The Browns keep saying that they want to make it special for her (which was really just an excuse to get her to rethink August, imo) and they clearly have no issues forking out for unnecessary parties and vacations.  So she gets the wedding and honeymoon she wants, and they get the space between her wedding and Maddie's.


Does it really matter since all the parties are courtesy of TLC?


----------



## mrskolar09

Probably not, but since the weddings probably are too, I suppose it's kind of a non-issue all around lol


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> Mykelti was the one who wanted to be the fashion designer, right?             What happened with that?


 None of the Browns are the LEAST bit fashionable. She probably realized it takes years of work & dedication and thought...Nahhhhhh


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> None of the Browns are the LEAST bit fashionable. She probably realized it takes years of work & dedication and thought...Nahhhhhh



          Remember when she went for that interview with that designer hoping to become his intern?


----------



## mrskolar09

Maybe she can get in on Meri's LuLaRoe venture


----------



## mrskolar09

http://www.tlc.com/tlcme/sister-wives-daughter-mykelti-brown-married-tony-padron/


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> http://www.tlc.com/tlcme/sister-wives-daughter-mykelti-brown-married-tony-padron/



He looks like he's wearing jeans.


----------



## arnott

Who watched Maddie's wedding?


----------



## arnott

Carson123 said:


> Yes she def gained weight - she looks closer to the other ones now. But that was probably bound to happen sooner or later



Saw Robyn for the first time this season at Maddie's wedding.    She didn't look fat to me?


----------



## arnott

Maddie is expecting a child in May 2017?


----------



## arnott

So Maddie and Mykelti both got married at 20 years old.    That's even earlier than the Duggar kids get married!


----------



## arnott

les0411 said:


> Hi all!  I don't know how I possibly recall this but *I think I read the name of new baby girl was Ariella* Mae...? The random things I seem to remember [emoji23]!



Much better name than Solomon!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

As dysfunctional as this family is, I honestly don't know if they are more dysfunctional than other families. We just don't know as much about other families. Whenever somebody tells me about the drama going on in their extended families it's always a mess. I mean how many people cheat with friends or neighbors, or get pregnant too young, or married too young, and divorced multiple times, have kids with multiple women, get jealous or have power struggles or try to one up each other, etc.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pixiejenna said:


> The comment about the reverse mortgage shows how entitled Mykelti's boyfriend feels. It was flat out disgusting and cray cray. It just goes to show you that his mind is just as bad as his cray cray eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I'm just catching up now and I could not believe this! He said it so impudently too like Kody was being preposterous. That whole time he was talking on the couch he was so obnoxious.
I was glad Christine called Kody out for saying yes so easily without even talking to her. I feel like Kody's main goal is to have all his daughters married off and his major condition was he wants his grandkids to be polygamists. It's like he just wants to rule over a massive Brown empire.
I kind of feel bad for Mykelti. She's really young and her boyfriend seems shady and her father just wants to start breeding her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I  half watched the wedding. Overall it looked like it went better than expected. The only real problem is Kody left out the ring part of the ceremony. Next week looks like a doozie Mari going to take a trip to visit another woman who was catfished. Really Browns/TLC this is the best you can come up with?

I tried to watch the link with Mykelti's wedding but it didn't work. Maybe cause I'm using my tablet? It would only play the first 30 seconds and stop and loop back to the beginning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I did think it was a little unfair how everybody was like how dare you get engaged when your sister is engaged! She shouldn't have to put her life on hold like Madison's is more important and schedule her life around her eighteen siblings.


----------



## rockhollow

I also half-watched with the help of fast forward.
The wedding was nice, but having to watch Kody wrestle with what he was going to say was not.
I didn't like his service, it was condescending and rambling. And then when he got to the actual vows, he raced through them - and then forgot the exchanging of the rings - typical Kody, it seems to be more about him that the marriage.

I did watch the short clip of Mykelti's wedding. I guess she did have 400 guests at her wedding. I didn't think they knew that many people, and thought it was foolish to have such a large wedding - but I guess they didn't. Hopefully some of his family attended, even though she's not a Mormon. 
I wonder if it was partial funding by TLC as they must have been there to film the clips.


----------



## rubycat

Mariah's announcement really surprised me!!  I hope her family are able to support her, and I hope she gives them time to absorb it.


----------



## TC1

Interesting seeming as she was always the one with the loudest voice of how she wanted plural marriage. I guess she still could!


----------



## caitlin1214

I remember they did one of those Q and A shows and one of the questions dealt with how they would handle it if one of their kids came out as gay. They said that given how many kids they have, statistically it would make sense if one of them were. Then they said the same standards would apply to them as they would the other kids: no co-habitation until marriage.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I feel like they won't be very accepting because their (at least Kody's) primary concern seems to be breeding, but hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## mrskolar09

I wish Mariah would lighten up those brows a bit.  They look way too harsh on her.

Apparently there's lots of speculation that her announcement was only for ratings.  I sincerely hope they wouldn't stoop so low, but you never know today.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn't watch the episode but I'm surprised that Mariah is gay. Maybe that's why she was the only one of the kids who openly said that they wanted to be poly. She was hoping for some side piece sister to have fun with [emoji14] . Out of the older kids she seems to be pretty far removed from the family and she didn't seem to be in any relationships so maybe it shouldn't be too surprising. Like she just wanted to hide her true self from everyone else.

I hope that they are genuinely supportive of her. Considering their religion I don't really believe that they will be. Also I think Kody will never come out and say anything about it but I feel like he'll silently disengage from her. 

I remember when Meri made a comment to him about what if their rolls where reversed and he was one of her multiple husbands. He was so taken back by the comment he didn't even try to hide the disgust he felt at the idea. All she was trying to do is get him to understand her point of view as a sister wife. If kody  was that repulsed by that I can that his own kid being gay us equally as repulsive to him if not more so.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I didn't watch the episode but I'm surprised that Mariah is gay. *Maybe that's why she was the only one of the kids who openly said that they wanted to be poly. She was hoping for some side piece sister to have fun with* [emoji14] . Out of the older kids she seems to be pretty far removed from the family and she didn't seem to be in any relationships so maybe it shouldn't be too surprising. Like she just wanted to hide her true self from everyone else.
> 
> I hope that they are genuinely supportive of her. Considering their religion I don't really believe that they will be. Also I think Kody will never come out and say anything about it but I feel like he'll silently disengage from her.
> 
> I remember when Meri made a comment to him about what if their rolls where reversed and he was one of her multiple husbands. He was so taken back by the comment he didn't even try to hide the disgust he felt at the idea. All she was trying to do is get him to understand her point of view as a sister wife. If kody  was that repulsed by that I can that his own kid being gay us equally as repulsive to him if not more so.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LaAgradecida

The more o hear American talk about this stupid cat-fishing incident, the more stunned I am that she was so naive.

I wish she'd move on, at least in terms of not talking about it all the time, but then I guess she needs a story line.

On a shallow note, her hair drives me crazy! I want to fix the color and deep condition it!!! Ugh!!!


----------



## rockhollow

I also wasn't going to watch, but with the snow coming down and nothing else to do....

Mari, Mari, Mari, you are just so delusional and silly. Quit acting like this person was out to get your whole family and you were just the weak link.
You had checked out of your marriage and family, and wanted out.
And quit acting like a victim while nearly biting off Robin's head for saying that.
Meri wanted a relationship so badly that she was willing to put all good sense aside, and play right into this person.
Quit telling us now, that you kept seeing signs that made you suspicious, but didn't act on any of these feelings.
In fact, with her going to meet the other woman catfished, it just shows that you and your family weren't targeted, you were just a silly, desperate women.

And like your own daughter, I think you would have for sure left Kody, in fact in your mind you had left him and were having a relationship with this person.
I still believe Kody will never forgive her.

Why, when they were having the family meeting with Mariah, was the Robyn relative involved. Can't remember is she Robyn's niece? But she was there for Mariah's announcement.


----------



## arnott

I laughed so hard when Mykelti walked into that glass door!


----------



## Heart Star

I have watched this show since the beginning, but after tonight's 3 HOUR episode that I mostly fast forwarded (and deleted the whole thing after hour 2) I have cancelled my series recording. It's just too boring. That last episode, as with most of the episodes this season, could have easily been a less than 1 hour show. It's just filler at this point and I'm no longer interested. Plus - I can't deal with another minute of watching creepy Tony!


----------



## arnott

arnott said:


> I laughed so hard when Mykelti walked into that glass door!



Ok the same thing happened to my mom today except there was a glass wall beside the glass door that she walked into!    It looked and sounded the same and I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## arnott

New season starting soon.   Maddie had a baby in the Spring.   Apparently she had a 72 hour home birth and everyone was there cheering her on.             Wonder if the birth will be on the show.


----------



## athena21

Wow, I thought this show was done.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maddie is the one who married the way older guy when she was a teenager right? 
I, too, thought this show was over.


----------



## arnott

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Maddie is the one who married the way older guy when she was a teenager right?
> I, too, thought this show was over.



Apparently he's only 30.    He looks older.

Wonder if Maddie ever finished her degree.    I remember when she moved out to go to University and Kody was reluctant to let her go and leave her apartment!


----------



## arnott

athena21 said:


> Wow, I thought this show was done.



Maybe they'll be like 19 kids and counting and keep going and going with the kids getting married and having babies.     Apparently Logan is engaged now.


----------



## arnott

So Mariah has a girlfriend:


----------



## athena21

arnott said:


> So Mariah has a girlfriend:



Wow....well good for her. I always thought she was one of the only kids (if not the only one?) who genuinely liked the idea of living as a polygamist. Thought she'd be a sister wife someday.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Maybe she will be. I remember there being a lesbian polygamist family on the show once.


----------



## arnott

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Maybe she will be. *I remember there being a lesbian polygamist family on the show once.*



I don't remember that!


----------



## KM7029

I remember hearing that the one daughter was a lesbian a while back.

This family is such a $hit show!

I don’t get the appeal of Cody, he seems like such a doofus.


----------



## mrskolar09

I totally agree regarding Kody. 
He is such a goon.  And I wish he would cut that ratty hair.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cody's hair looks a greasy mess.. like not even dry shampoo could help his situation


----------



## arnott

I remember in one episode he was going to cut his hair but all the wives didn't want him to because they love it!


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this thread pop back up and since I’m sick with nothing to do I watched this on demand. First how the heck did they make 12 seasons? Made a big deal about meeting Tony’s family who speak limited English all seemed pretty uneventful. I legitimately don’t even know 300+ people I don’t know why they’re having such a big wedding. Tony is hitting my gaydar pretty hard atm.

Meri wanting to own the B&B that was a old family home in the middle of nowhere sounds stupid. All 17 other kids can have their weddings here, blah, blah, blah. Your own dang family couldn’t even fit in that place let alone 300+ people you expect to come. I think the reason why she wants this place is because it was a home in her family and it will somehow make her feel grounded after the catfish and Mariah coming out. The only sound person was Mariah, my how the tables have turned Mariah’s the sound of reason, lol. I guess the only other sliver of hope for the place is Christine’s mom would actually be running it and not Meri. This isn’t going to go over well they don’t have the money to piss away for a money pit like that. I don’t think that place will ever make it in the green in the books it’s in the middle of nowhere and being close to a ski resort isn’t enough.


----------



## TC1

You mean they're not rolling in dough with My Sister Wife's Closet? 
Sorry, I can't help it. I stopped watching when every episode was 3 hours of Meri sulking. Which I also doubt has changed.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this thread pop back up and since I’m sick with nothing to do I watched this on demand. First how the heck did they make 12 seasons? Made a big deal about meeting Tony’s family who speak limited English all seemed pretty uneventful. I legitimately don’t even know 300+ people I don’t know why they’re having such a big wedding. Tony is hitting my gaydar pretty hard atm.
> 
> Meri wanting to own the B&B that was a old family home in the middle of nowhere sounds stupid. All 17 other kids can have their weddings here, blah, blah, blah. Your own dang family couldn’t even fit in that place let alone 300+ people you expect to come. I think the reason why she wants this place is because it was a home in her family and it will somehow make her feel grounded after the catfish and Mariah coming out.* The only sound person was Mariah, my how the tables have turned Mariah’s the sound of reason, lol. *I guess the only other sliver of hope for the place is Christine’s mom would actually be running it and not Meri. This isn’t going to go over well they don’t have the money to piss away for a money pit like that. I don’t think that place will ever make it in the green in the books it’s in the middle of nowhere and being close to a ski resort isn’t enough.



Is Mariah still trying to become a  doctor?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> You mean they're not rolling in dough with My Sister Wife's Closet?
> Sorry, I can't help it. I stopped watching when every episode was 3 hours of Meri sulking. Which I also doubt has changed.





I wonder how much use she got out of that wet bar she cried so much over having!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> Is Mariah still trying to become a  doctor?


I just googled what is Mariah Brown doing and nothing news worthy popped up. Her ig came up and she's pushing leggings on it. Scrolling through the pics it showed that she graduated which was never covered on the show so my guess is no Dr brown for them lol. It kind of makes me wonder what's up with the kids we never see any more like his sons  they should have graduated by now too.
https://www.instagram.com/mariahbrwn/


arnott said:


> [emoji38]
> 
> I wonder how much use she got out of that wet bar she cried so much over having!


Maybe if she moves it too the B&B[emoji38] [emoji38] [emoji38]


----------



## pixiejenna

New season tonight anyone watching?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> New season tonight anyone watching?



I caught like one minute.      They were arguing at the table and Cody stormed off!


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I caught like one minute.      They were arguing at the table and Cody stormed off!



That’s pretty much the whole episode in a nut shell. Meri wants to buy the old family house as a b & b I thought she already did but apparently not. She went to the family for half of the down payment she’s saved up half of it already. She’s selling LuLARoe online, she just says it’s online clothing on the show but I found out in IG it was LuLARoe. The down payment is 40 g and she has 20 g from LuLARoe so I give her credit she’s actually hustling to make it happen which isn’t something we’ve seen her do the entire series. Cody told her in a family meeting that he has the money to fund it from one of his business ventures. However after he talks to the business parter he only has half of what he thought he did. And after talking into account however they budget thier money realized that they do not have the money for meri. Then he discussed it with all the other wives first then had a meeting with meri where he broke the news. Then he thinks that she’s being selfish because she wants the money he promised her. And she was basically like I need to go right now so I can do a sale because I need to make this happen ASAP the house will get sold. They stewed around the table a bit he ran out because he couldn’t wrap his head around it. Basically he created the whole situation because he didn’t really know how much money he has to work with. As much as I’m not a big meri fan she actually wasn’t bad in her reaction to the news. They kept saying that they could probably do it in the spring. She basically wanted to peace out so she could sell more clothes to buy the house. They also had a “friend” of meris who was also catfished by the same chick come over to talk to them about her experience with “him”. I think that it’s hard for them to wrap thier heads around basically meri was lonely and found someone who didn’t make her feel that way. Unfortunately that person isn’t who she thought they were. I think  that they don’t want to accept the fact in a family of 20+ people she was lonely. Also for reasons I’m not sure of other than Cody wants to do it apparently they’re moving to Arizona. Talk about selfishness ripping your kids up every 2-3 years and putting them in new schools were they know no one because you don’t want to live in Vegas sounds pretty damn selfish too me.


----------



## arnott

I saw them arguing about how many rooms they had available to rent and Meri's Mom staying there.

Why don't they want to live in Vegas?


----------



## rockhollow

I did watch the new season with the help of fast forward.
There really is not enough content to keep you interested for 2 hours a week.
I did think that Meri is being selfish. She should just leave the family, it seems like she's just not that interested in being part of it, and her and Cody have no connection now.

The rest of the family seems quite contented with everyone right now.

I can't understand why Cody wants to move the family again. I wonder if it's a cost thing - they can't afford all those large houses.


----------



## TC1

After all the noise they made about each designing their own homes (I'll never forget the wet bar & craft room sagas) I'm surprised he wants to move..but I doubt they can afford all these homes with all these kids who most likely need help with college.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that meri has mentally already moved on from them to be honest. I think that she felt lonely which is why she was catfished. No one in her 20+ member family seems to have any sympathy for her being had like that. Now that she's selling lularoe she's got a steady stream of income coming in. I think that is why she was done at the meeting and wanted to leave. She's already been doing her own thing for a while because she can't rely/relate to anyone in her family. She's more independent than before other than monetary reasons she has no need to stay. Hell she can even get a cut of korys social security they were married more than 10 years.

I also don't understand the move. Kody says that Vegas was never a permanent residence that some day he'd like to make it to Utah. They also moved to Flagstaff which is not a cheap place to live multiply that by 4 houses that's way more expensive than Vegas. It comes off like it's what he wants and he's king so they all have to follow him wherever he goes.


----------



## TC1

Does Meri have to pool those earnings?..Damn, I'd be outta there, I wouldn't want all of my income sending all those other kids to college


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> *After all the noise they made about each designing their own homes *(I'll never forget the wet bar & craft room sagas) I'm surprised he wants to move..but I doubt they can afford all these homes with all these kids who most likely need help with college.



Exactly.   And who could forget Kody's "victory lap" he made around the cul de sac before the houses were built and making such a big deal that he could run from house to house.

And bah ha ha @ Meri's wet bar and all the crying she did over getting one.        I wonder how much she used that!


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know how they budget thier money I’m not even sure that they know lol. They love to talk about all thier “businesses” but you never see any of them working. I think she’ll stick around until Mariah is done with school and maybe then she’ll bounce. I can see her saving money to pay off the b&b and possibly moving in herself. However I do recall the other wives being bitter about the fact that she was given the same amount of money as them when she only had 1 kid vs thier 3+ kids. So it’s way easier for her to save money than the others. I also wonder how much they changed the split of money after the catfish incident.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It never made sense to me that they distributed the money by wife because it makes it seem like they are three separate families instead of one big family like they’re supposed to be.


----------



## rockhollow

Yes, many chuckles remembering the wet bar incident - I wonder how many rip-roaring parties Meri has had serving fancy cocktails from her wet bar!

I wonder how quickly they'd be able to sell those houses in LasVegas. It always looks like they are in an empty sub-division. And they've only owned them less than 5 years - would they even be able to get back what they cost to built?

If Cody's hair could get even worst, that ponytail and then man-bun was beyond terrible.


----------



## arnott

Here's to Meri getting her own spinoff after she leaves the family!


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> I don’t know how they budget thier money I’m not even sure that they know lol. They love to talk about all thier “businesses” but you never see any of them working. I think she’ll stick around until Mariah is done with school and maybe then she’ll bounce. I can see her saving money to pay off the b&b and possibly moving in herself. *However I do recall the other wives being bitter about the fact that she was given the same amount of money as them when she only had 1 kid vs thier 3+ kids. So it’s way easier for her to save money than the others. *I also wonder how much they changed the split of money after the catfish incident.



And then Meri responding to that by saying they wanted to punish her with less money for only having one kid!

And then crying that if she could,   she would have had as many kids as everyone else!


----------



## mrskolar09

Mariah and her girlfriend are living in Chicago.  M is going to grad school for social work at Loyola.  Apparently she and Audrey are both shilling for LLR.  

Meri just needs to admit that she checked out a looonnnng time ago.  If the catfish person had turned out to be real, she would have been gone.  I can’t really blame her.  As selfish and demanding as she can be, once Kody realized he couldn’t have any more kids with her, he kind of moved on.  Especially once their sole kid was moving on with her life.  Everything on the show happened about a year ago now, Meri actually does own the b&b and her mom runs it.  
Poor Annie, I remember Meri was all excited to have Christine’s mom run it for her initially lol.


----------



## pixiejenna

Anyone else watch last night?  More of the same meri has a meeting with the family about the first that she doesn’t need the money she’s got it on her own, she was able to only need half of what she wanted for the down payment. They were surprisingly supportive Janelle wanted a group hug. Then they got in a big fight because meri bought the home without them? Apparently they went on a vacation that was not filmed and a stranger went up to Janelle and said that they live in the town where meri bought the home so they might see them there. So now they are upset because they found out from a stranger and not meri that she bought the home. Kody is checked out for this fight because he doesn’t really care he knew about it. Then they help meri move her stuff and her mom into the house. They go on a family picnic and meris catfish friend comes along. Mariah and her gf come as well. This glorious event was a catered by Buffalo Wild Wings lol. And they set up next week as a kody whine fest about him wanting to move.


----------



## jayohwhy

I kind of wonder how successful Kody has been in business to be such an expert in it. Obviously mysisterwifescloset is such a hit.


----------



## pixiejenna

Wasn’t he selling some sort of lifestyle products that seemed very mlm like. I vaguely recall a website that had some sort of supplement/shakes. And I think that Janelle was a testimony on that site.


----------



## mrskolar09

Yes!!!  Lol, the infamous ‘green drink’


----------



## TC1

Oh, geez. Like anyone should take exercise or wellness advice from the Brown's. Most of their children are overweight (as are the adults)


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought it was comical I recall looking at the website for it and thinking exactly what tc1 said. 

I feel like he's the kind of person who gets really excited about starting a new business and then  the excitement fizzles out the business crashes and burns

I think that they started my sisters closet in a vain attempt to cash in on their reality TV fame. It was very obvious that they had no plan in place.


----------



## mrskolar09

I think they honestly thought people would be falling all over themselves to spend money on the jewelry and assorted crap on MSWC.  I don’t think they realize that a large part of the show’s viewers only tune in to see the trainwreck in action, they aren’t ‘fans’.  
In fact, there’s a screenshot somewhere of one of the Vegas homes (I think Christine’s) listed on Craigslist as the former “home of reality star”. 

Now a lot of them have hopped on the LuLa train with Meri.  If they had put their money, time, and effort into a legitimate business they might actually have something worth hanging onto now instead of a string of half baked get rich quick schemes and ideas.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that they can do well with LuLARoe so I’m not surprised that meri was able to make some coin. I think that they can continue to grow as long as LuLARoe is still in business, I know that they have several large lawsuits against them both from venders and consultants. And they also had a head “designer” leave and I’m using that term loosely. But they really are the target audience for that type of clothing it’s pretty modest and wild prints. One of thier biggest complaints on dressing is finding modest clothing that they like. Often buying items that aren’t modest and wearing more clothing underneath to compensate for it. With the fame that they have from the show it should be easy for them to sell a lot of clothing without the stress that would come to the average person trying to do this. The average person can hit up thier friends, family, and coworkers and probably not much more. I didn’t know that the other wives are now selling as well. They must have been jelly of the money meri has made. Hopefully she’s being smart and saving a good chunk of it. She could get her b&b paid off early and move in herself if she wants once the business fades.


----------



## mrskolar09

I know Christine is selling now as well as Maddie, Audrey and Mariah.  

I believe LLR was founded by Mormons and a lot of Mormon women buy it, so it was probably a good fit for the Browns.  Supposedly Meri is one of the top 10 sellers, so she must be doing well.  I’ve never bought any, so I’m not very familiar with the company other than what I’ve heard secondhand.


----------



## pixiejenna

So another kid is engaged and they’re wedding venue shopping. Of course they want the most expensive one and kody is poo pooing it the most. They over ride his voice and meri actually offered to help financially to make it happen. I don’t even know why this is even a factor because we know TLC will be footing the bill. It was entertaining to watch the whole family basically badger him about proposing. The only thing I found interesting is while his parents are not poly many if his family are and he seems very interested in living that way. Aspyn very clearly doesn’t want that life and he seems to be  compromising on the issue. I feel like he’ll probably start to press the issue after being married a few years.

Then meri’s b&b had a grand opening which was the family and the towns mayor/crew/staff. For some reason they believe that they are a town known for their cinnamon rolls and meri has a million made for the grand opening. Mariah came and was somewhat supportive of her mom even though she has zero interest in the house. Kody sulked half the episode about how he wants to move back to Utah a good portion of it to Mariah. Who has the most sane response to him wanting to move to a state that kicked him out, wtf. What a turn of events the two family members I disliked the most are now becoming my favorites and the most reasonable. Then meri and kody tried to have a moment together in where kody took credit for meri making her dream of owning her family home come true. Yes he did it by not giving her the money to do it and making her do it on her own. So we should thank him for all he did lmao. I feel like meri is doing well without needing him and he feels threatened by it to be honest. Probably half the reason why he wants to move back to Utah is to assert his ruling  Authority over the family.

Also the daughter who has  scoliosis has a follow up with her doctor and has already told her mom she wants to have the surgery to fix her back. Kody is very opposed to her having the surgery because it’s not life threatening. He also doesn’t care about how having  scoliosis is affecting her self esteem as a teenager and she’ll just have to get over it in a few years. He was basically seconds away from pitching a hissy fit because he doesn’t want it and clearly it’s his decision to make. He also tells her that she’s failing because she only does the exercises 80% of the time. I know people who have this and theirs is no where near as bad as hers is. They’re in constant pain and it limits them in ways that I don’t think that he could ever comprehend. To be in constant  pain is very debilitating. No one wants to have back surgery but if the doctor is highly recommending this I feel like you need to respect his professional opinion. Get a second opinion before going ahead  with surgery. But digging your head into the sand is the the best approach to take for health. In the long run she’s the one who’s going to pay for this.


----------



## TC1

Both times I've tuned in the last couple years has these girls marrying seriously overweight guys. With the exception of Madison I guess. They're all fawning over this guy to propose to Aspyn and all I can think of is this guy looks to be in such poor health at a young age with a huge gut. Mykelti's husband is the same.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sadly I think that younger people tend to be more over weight than when we were thier ages. I think it’s a mix of poor diet too much processed foods and lack of exercise. I remember when I was in school we had gym every day and from middle school though high school we had what was called fit days so two days a week (tue & thus) outside of the regular unit/sport you had hard core training usually it was solid running, hiit stations for the whole period, weight training, and tae bo(I’m dating myself lol). My niece and nephew both are in college now but once they hit middle school they had gym one trimester of the school year! Well sh!t no wonder you’re gaining so much weight you’re literally sitting on your butt all day. Then after school they go home and either go online or play video games.


----------



## arnott

Which kid got engaged?


----------



## pixiejenna

Aspyn christines daughter


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> Aspyn christines daughter



I see she got married last summer!      For some reason I thought she'd be like Jana Duggar and watch all her younger siblings get married first.

I remember Christine saying that Aspyn is into gingers.


----------



## arnott

I see Mariah is always posting pictures of herself  wearing only sports bras on top.    I wonder what her  "Modest is hottest/I don't want to see that much of your body"  family thinks about that.   Remember they are the ones who wear long sleeves under their t-shirts!


----------



## arnott

How about Kody's hair during his presentation last night?!


----------



## mrskolar09

Mariah and Audrey are engaged, wow.


----------



## arnott

mrskolar09 said:


> Mariah and Audrey are engaged, wow.



Well at least that wedding will be more interesting.    I wonder if they will both wear wedding dresses.


----------



## mrskolar09

The little blurb I read about their engagement said they weren’t planning on getting married for a little while.  I wonder if the show will last long enough to cover it, lol.  
I don’t much care for Mariah, but it’s nice that they’re happy.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kody’s hair was awful it’s amazing how much better it looks when the do the interviews. I have no idea what kody needed such a big set up for his speech was basically we all need to move as a whole and the time to do it is now to get the maximum amount of profit from the homes they currently have. However he has no actual plan in place he doesn’t have a state, town, anything really as to where to go. And they ended up moving to flagstaff which I can’t imagine is any cheaper than Vegas for cost of living I would think that it would be more expensive. Yes a lot of az is cheaper but not once you get into the mountains. I don’t blame the wives for being really hesitant to move especially with the kids schools/activities. 

I didn’t really understand how their new in-law could make a living off of making custom hats. Especially given how freaking expensive Seattle is. I don’t think that hats are thier friends either after watching them try them on lol. 

 I’m happy that Mariah is engaged. Her wedding would probably be the most interesting one to watch. However if they are planning to wait ita with the other poster the show may not even be running 3-4 years down the line. I kind of think that Mariah would hate to have it televised. She’s one of the few adult kids who still makes appearances on the show, but I think that it’s more for the easy cash than anything else. She doesn’t really seem to act like she wants to be on the show she acts like she’s being forced to do it.


----------



## mrskolar09

I have family in Flagstaff and it’s apparently one of the most expensive places to live in AZ. 

I’ve read that the motive behind the move was that their mortgage payments were set to have a huge increase if they didn’t unload the houses first.  Apparently Sobbyn was the real brains behind the move, she supposedly chose Flag because of the college Dayton is attending nearby.  She wanted out of Vegas and so she and the Kodouche decided it was time to go.


----------



## pixiejenna

Now that makes more sense that Robyn was the mastermind and kody backed her up. And she did mention wanting to be close to whatever college Dayton was going to go too. Like I said before I didn't understand how they think Flagstaff is cheaper to live. I had family who lived in az and yea in general is cheaper than a lot of places. Minus once you get up in the mountains then it's expensive that's where the rich live. Let's see if they have balloon payments again and have another move 5 years later lol. How they dynamics have changed Robyn the newest wife is calling the shots.


----------



## Welltraveled!

I used to watch this show and then stopped.  I just watched the most recent episode with Kody  doing a presentation about moving back to Utah.  

I think I find it amazing there are 5 adults and nobody works to help with their income.  Maybe their businesses are very profitable.


----------



## pixiejenna

I really am interested in their  finances after reading this. They don’t have 40 grand for meri to buy the bread and breakfast but they can afford to rent 4 homes and buy a huge chunk of land. They must Be spending nearly 10 grand a month for rent on 4 houses.


https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...ion-arizona-amid-marital-problems-kody-brown/


----------



## mrskolar09

And surprise, surprise, Dayton announced he was accepted to a college conveniently nearby where Robyn and Kody (so really just Robyn) decided would be a great place to move to.  
If the other wives had any doubt that Robyn was calling the shots, they must be gone. 
She is so over the rest of the family and checked out.  At this point, it seems like she’s just along for the ride as far as the show and other wives go.  She’ll hang around and have some good times when the fun stuff goes on, but she’s happy in her own world with Kody.


----------



## pixiejenna

ITA this episode made it very clear who mad the decision to move. The part that bugs me the most s how much janelles kids and even Christines kids oppose it. Basically they’re ripping thier families up and moving them to another state to accommodate one child, Dayton. The lack of care or empathy for how this affects everyone else is really selfish and disgusting. Janelles son is loosing opportunities for  scholarships because of the move and is doing very well academically in the top 10%. Why should he have to throw that away because Robyn wants to move where Dayton is going to school?


----------



## shast911

pixiejenna said:


> I really am interested in their  finances after reading this. They don’t have 40 grand for meri to buy the bread and breakfast but they can afford to rent 4 homes and buy a huge chunk of land. They must Be spending nearly 10 grand a month for rent on 4 houses.
> 
> 
> https://radaronline.com/exclusives/...ion-arizona-amid-marital-problems-kody-brown/


Why on earth is Meri in such a big house? I just don't understand!


----------



## pixiejenna

Because she needs a wet bar?  Lmao. She could very well live with with another wife but she doesn’t get along with any of them. It was funny when Christine met with the realtor about putting her place on the market and then kody freaks out because they don’t have anywhere for them to live if it sells because they believe it will sell fast. How about maris place she has like 4 extra bedrooms  collecting and it’s literally right next door.


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg now trip #3 to Arizona really they're milking this SL dry. Of course none of the kids are going to like it they don't want to move lol. I enjoyed that janelle also liked the cotton wood property and Robyn didn't lol. You're the one who is forcing this move and then you complain that you don't want to live on a mountain drive uphill or on dirt roads wtf. But in the end Robyn got what she wanted as usual. Once they came to their decision then kody pouted and realized all the stuff the wives have been saying all along. And all of a sudden he doesn't want to spend time away from his youngest daughter with Robyn and miss anything. Where was this concern the last time you moved truely was a baby then. 

I also felt like he was being rude to meri she said that she would move there even though the other place was her first choice. I don't know what else he wants from her. I think that she enjoyed the other property better because it's probably the first thing that they've done alone in a long time. That alone makes it more special to her she clearly doesn't get any alone time with him period. And yelling at her for wanting to help Mariah move is out of line. It's like he forgets that she's his kid too. I don't care if she's a adult her mom is going to help her and the fact that you'd question it is really sh!tty.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to add I think it’s hilarious that kody wants everyone to live in one big house again. That’s his dream and none of the wives want it lol. I think that once they moved to Vegas that dream died living on their own was good for them and they are not going to give that up. I honestly don’t even see them living in the same place once all the kids are grown up and moved out. They got a independence that they never had before.


----------



## mrskolar09

The last few seasons I really disliked Meri, but now I just feel sorry for her.  She really seems like she’s just an outsider in her own family.  She knows she got All About Eve’d by Robyn but there’s nothing she can do about it.  And she’s practically begging Kody for the littlest bit of attention and affection.   

I also love how spending time with his kids with Robyn is suddenly so important when he didn’t seem to give a rat’s ass about being there for the others.


----------



## rockhollow

mrskolar09 said:


> The last few seasons I really disliked Meri, but now I just feel sorry for her.  She really seems like she’s just an outsider in her own family.  She knows she got All About Eve’d by Robyn but there’s nothing she can do about it.  And she’s practically begging Kody for the littlest bit of attention and affection.
> 
> I also love how spending time with his kids with Robyn is suddenly so important when he didn’t seem to give a rat’s ass about being there for the others.



I totally feel the same way!!!
I really have never liked Meri, she was way to smug and lorded her position over the other two wives.
And she was so instremental in bringing Robyn - who she thought would be an ally to her against the other two. That sure backfired on her!
I also thought that Robyn was the sharpest tool in the shed, but  I think that was wrong, she knew what she wanted and went for it and now has all the control in that family.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’m in the same boat I really detested meri. Now she’s a total outcast and somehow turned into one of the more reasonable ones. I don’t think that kody cares about her at all I think that he just wants to keep her around to punish her. If he let’s her go she can end up living a happy life, keeping her around at a distance with zero intimacy is his way to get back at her for “cheating” on him. Also keeping her around means more income to support everyone else he has a lot of college educations and weddings to pay for. I’m also disgusted with how kody cares more about his kids with Robyn then all his other kids combined. He didn’t care about missing thier milestones when they moved to Vegas. He doesn’t care that none of his other kids want to move to AZ. He doesn’t care that this move literally screws his older kids chances at scholarships in their final years of high school. Robyn’s motivates are pretty clear at this point she wanted to be the queen bee and now she is.


----------



## TC1

No one mentions the fact that Kody got a perm???


----------



## arnott

How about that Kody dancing at Aspen's wedding?


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> No one mentions the fact that Kody got a perm???



I didn't realize it was a perm,   I thought his hair was naturally curly.


----------



## rockhollow

arnott said:


> I didn't realize it was a perm,   I thought his hair was naturally curly.


 me too, I thought he had curly hair, but wouldn't put it past him to have a perm - he's very vain over that thin, wispy mane.


----------



## TC1

rockhollow said:


> me too, I thought he had curly hair, but wouldn't put it past him to have a perm - he's very vain over that thin, wispy mane.


In previous seasons his hair was so thin and straight, now it's loose ringlets..LOL looks like a perm to me, we all know he's so in love with himself (and his hair) he wants to keep it long and is clearly in denial about the balding


----------



## pixiejenna

He claimed that his hair was curly and didn't know how to style it until Robyn and maddie showed him how lol. He then insisted on styling trulys hair for the wedding because she has the same exact same hair as him. So ya he got a perm and very clearly loves it. His hair kind of reminded be of Bruce Jenner when he was growing it out before he transitioned. It was so thin, wispy, and fried looking the last two seasons it was looking sad. Now all of a sudden it's curly and thick looking? It looks a lot better but I'm not buying that it's natural. Also only maddie has curly hair if his hair was naturally curly wouldn't more of his kids have curly hair?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> He claimed that his hair was curly and didn't know how to style it until Robyn and maddie showed him how lol. He then insisted on styling trulys hair for the wedding because she has the same exact same hair as him. So ya he got a perm and very clearly loves it. His hair kind of reminded be of Bruce Jenner when he was growing it out before he transitioned. It was so thin, wispy, and fried looking the last two seasons it was looking sad. Now all of a sudden it's curly and thick looking? It looks a lot better but I'm not buying that it's natural. *Also only maddie has curly hair if his hair was naturally curly wouldn't more of his kids have curly hair?*



I think most of Janelle's kids have curly hair.


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> I think most of Janelle's kids have curly hair.



I had to google her kids because I honestly can’t remember who is who’s kid lol. I think that your right her kids are the only ones with curly hair, it’s hard to tell on the guys cause thier hair is short. I also learned that Janelle wrote a book on becoming a sister wife. Her youngest daughter looks just like her.


----------



## pixiejenna

So half the episode was all about the move and how much work it’s going to be and none of the kids want to move. Aspen gets a second reception at thier place for those who couldn’t make the wedding and it pretty much was the family lol. Then kody has a secret meeting with a architect because he wants everyone to live in one house. She loosely came up with a idea he poo pooed because he wants it to be like a townhome because that would be cheaper to build. He doesn’t care what the wives want it’s about him wanting everyone under one roof. And how the hell dose he expect to sell this monstrosity 4-5 years later when he wants to move again. After all they moved 19 times already so despite how Robyn wants this to be permanent and final that’s very unlikely.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> So half the episode was all about the move and how much work it’s going to be and none of the kids want to move. Aspen gets a second reception at thier place for those who couldn’t make the wedding and it pretty much was the family lol. Then kody has a secret meeting with a architect because he wants everyone to live in one house. She loosely came up with a idea he poo pooed because he wants it to be like a townhome because that would be cheaper to build. He doesn’t care what the wives want it’s about him wanting everyone under one roof. And how the hell dose he expect to sell this monstrosity 4-5 years later when he wants to move again. After all they moved 19 times already so despite how Robyn wants this to be permanent and final that’s very unlikely.



thanks for summary of the show. i am still mildly interested by just can't bring myself to watch 2 hours of it, much better to hear the highlights here.
How selfish of Kody to think those women want to all move back into one house.


----------



## pixiejenna

I honestly have no idea how they made it a two hour episode to be honest. Basically 90% of it was b!tching about the move. Like just realizing how much work it is, how hard it’s going to be separated for a extended time period, how expensive it is going to be. So they didn’t have 40 K to give to meri for helping her buy the B&B but they had 800K to buy that land, rent money, their current mortgages, and they have yet to build thier new homes/home. I don’t think that kody will get his dream home I think that it’s a pipe dream. Especially after being separated in Vegas in thier own homes, I don’t see the wives giving up the level of privacy that they have acquired ever. I think that it’s half for the show it will give them a SL outside of moving that has potential for very reactive responses from the wives and if he dose it on the show the wives will feel more pressure to go along with it VS him approaching it off camera. 

Ironically both Meri and Christine are both away on a LLR cruise and kody posted on social media how alone he feels with them gone lol. What a drama queen I guess his other 2 wives and 18 kids aren’t enough for him to feel like he’s not alone. The more interesting part is even though  both are on the cruise and lots of pics have been posted on social media not one of them have both wives in them. So it doesn’t seem like they’re hanging out together on the cruise.


----------



## Heart Star

This whole thing with the 4 separate houses vs 1 big house drives me crazy.
Maybe I'm missing something here, but you would think that if polygamy is the lifestyle you have chosen, living in 1 house with your whole family would be a given.

I think the Browns need to watch their tag lines at the beginning of the show. If they actually believe what they say, then they should WANT to live all together. They act like they don't even want to be around each other!
It totally blew my mind when Christine flat out refused to live with Robyn TEMPORARILY in Flagstaff because her house would not be ready for her yet. She would rather pay the $ to stay in a hotel over staying with any of her sister wives?!  This makes absolutely no sense to me. Do I not understand the concept of polygamy? Do they??!

I actually think Kody should grow a pair and tell them he's building one house to live together as a family, and yes, they may have to see each other in the shared entrance and garage 
I would say that 1 big house would be tougher for resale than 4 separate but they don't seem to be as concerned about their finances as they should be (like $ for hotels instead of staying with your sister wife Christine?!)

I don't think any of them really want to be polygamists.


----------



## GTOFan

I don't get that Kody would design a house for all of them when Christine bought a house already.


----------



## pixiejenna

I didn’t catch the whole episode but they are very fractured. It’s funny that they like to stress family culture so much but god forbid they share a home temporarily. I was surprised by Christines reaction to sharing a home with Robyn. I think that she still is bitter about robyn joining the family. She was kody’s pet and the center of attention until Robyn showed up, then she was knocked down a peg. Hearing the wives talk they really don’t seem to have any relationship with each other at all. Robyn pushed again for this move to be permanent which most likely wouldn’t happen based on history.


----------



## mrskolar09

Like we don’t already know that big house isn’t going to happen.  Robyn doesn’t want it, therefore it doesn’t happen.  She wanted to move, they ended up moving.  
The only thing she might have trouble getting her way about is keeping the move permanent.  

I agree that they claim to be such a tight, loving family, but really don’t seem to want to spend much free time together.  Especially compared to how Meri and Robyn used to be bffs, it doesn’t look like they give each other the time of day now.


----------



## pixiejenna

Finally caught up with more move drama. I’m actually disgusted with how kody is acting about Gabe’s clear dislike of the move. Calling him a drama queen because he doesn’t want to leave his friends and everything he’s achieved in school. Ya I guess everyone else should suck it up because Robyn wants to move near where her son is going to school. It’s disrespectful to all of the kids to completely dismiss thier feelings. I don’t understand why they have such a hard time moving hell this is # 2o should have it down by now. Also the fact that they’re upset that thier other adult kids who won’t follow them around. Maddie is more mature than all 5 of them combined. She made the mistake of moving near them once not again. Also when they finally moved to flagstaff and Mariah left with her girlfriend the only person who cared about meris grief is the baby of the family Ariella, damn that is harsh the baby is the kindest of the bunch.


----------



## arnott

New season premieres January 5th!    And it looks like Kody got a perm!         Can't believe this show is still going on after a decade!   I wonder how My Sister Wife's Closet is doing!


----------



## pixiejenna

The previews makes me want to smack Cody. They’re showing them moving in and already neighbors don’t want them there. I read somewhere that maris first house the neighbors called the cops on her because they don’t want a polygamist living next to them, she has since moved. Cody is pushing the 1 giant home and NONE of the wives want it. Robin cries about how great it was in Vegas. B please you’re the only reason why they’re in flagstaff don’t sit there and cry about how good it was in Vegas compared to now because you made 20+ people move to be close to your sons college. Poor Janelle keeps going back to Vegas to try to sell their other homes, and Cody states that these houses not selling is going to break them. Then interpersonal drama where Cody yells at robin that she’s getting his table scraps. WTF are you freaking kidding me, robin who was renting a 3-4 thousand dollar home with 7 bedrooms and 7 baths, robin who you just bought a 900,000 home to live in after the rental, and robin who gets about 95% if your time?!? Cody won’t even visit christines home because he doesn’t like how small it is and has bad plumbing. If it’s acceptable for your second wife and the 6 kids you had with her it should be good enough for you. And if it’s that bad why aren’t you actively working to get them into a better home? We also know that he’s not spending any time with meri because she’s always going on trips every other week. I wonder how much time Christine actually gets with him but she’s probably getting the majority of time when he’s away from his favorite wife. I also don’t understand how they can buy a new million dollar home for Robin. Don’t they still have 2 homes in Vegas that haven’t sold? Then add in christines home and coyote pass which was also near a million dollars. I don’t understand how they work their finances at all. I feel like they must be beyond their eyeballs in debt. I feel like Janelle is maybe the only one who understands basic math.


----------



## rockhollow

agree with all your points pixiejenna. They (the Browns) sure seem to be living pretty comfortable to be crying broke.
I haven'e seen the previews but can image from your description. I can't believe that Robyn of all wives is unhappy with the move, as she pretty well single handed got the family to move there, and is now living yet again in a McMansion. 

I also can't believe that we have been watching this train wreak of a family for 10 seasons - I guess I'm in for another one, although the last couple of seasons there has been much fastforwarding - just hit the highlights and the discussion here. Always glad to hear and participate in Kody bashing.

I really thought that Janelle would have jump ship - she always seemed so level headed and together  - but I guess I was wrong - she sees something we can't. And does have a car load of kids with him.

Sadly, i keep watching but try and watch after date on the internet so as not to feel like I am directly supporting them with TLC dollars.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that they enjoy the illusion of looking like they’re comfortable with their heads in the sand. Hell just feeding that many people in a month has to be at least a few thousand.

 Janelle actually did peace out once before but she came back. I feel like she has Stockholm syndrome and that’s why she’s sticking around. She was unhappy and left but feels bad/guilty about it especially when you have 6 kids with your husband. I think she is sticking it out because she for the most part she’s pretty much left alone to do what she wants. Kody doesn’t visit often so she doesn’t really have to deal with him that much and at least the minimal amount of time he is around the kids will have access to him. She probably doesn’t feel like she could find someone who would want to be with her (kody is her second marriage), she has self esteem issues with her body image and she has 6 kids.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> The previews makes me want to smack Cody. They’re showing them moving in and already neighbors don’t want them there. I read somewhere that maris first house the neighbors called the cops on her because they don’t want a polygamist living next to them, she has since moved. Cody is pushing the 1 giant home and NONE of the wives want it. Robin cries about how great it was in Vegas. B please you’re the only reason why they’re in flagstaff don’t sit there and cry about how good it was in Vegas compared to now because you made 20+ people move to be close to your sons college. Poor Janelle keeps going back to Vegas to try to sell their other homes, and Cody states that these houses not selling is going to break them. Then interpersonal drama where *Cody yells at robin that she’s getting his table scraps. *WTF are you freaking kidding me, robin who was renting a 3-4 thousand dollar home with 7 bedrooms and 7 baths, robin who you just bought a 900,000 home to live in after the rental, and robin who gets about 95% if your time?!? Cody won’t even visit christines home because he doesn’t like how small it is and has bad plumbing. If it’s acceptable for your second wife and the 6 kids you had with her it should be good enough for you. And if it’s that bad why aren’t you actively working to get them into a better home? We also know that he’s not spending any time with meri because she’s always going on trips every other week. I wonder how much time Christine actually gets with him but she’s probably getting the majority of time when he’s away from his favorite wife. I also don’t understand how they can buy a new million dollar home for Robin. Don’t they still have 2 homes in Vegas that haven’t sold? Then add in christines home and coyote pass which was also near a million dollars. I don’t understand how they work their finances at all. I feel like they must be beyond their eyeballs in debt. I feel like Janelle is maybe the only one who understands basic math.



What does that  mean?


----------



## pixiejenna

arnott said:


> What does that  mean?


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


>




They blurred out Kody in that Speedo!!        Guess the Editors didn't want anyone to go blind!


----------



## pixiejenna

So much for Mormons being modest lol.


----------



## arnott

pixiejenna said:


> So much for Mormons being modest lol.



Christine:   "Modest is hottest"!


----------



## arnott

Season Premiere tomorrow!       Who's watching?


----------



## pixiejenna

I might catch the second half or just watch it later in the week. I can’t imagine how they’ll fill up 2 hours, I feel like they struggle to fill the regular hour time slot, lol.


----------



## rockhollow

I'll wait and watch it online, with the aid of fast forward. 
And of course look forward to hearing the comments here.


----------



## rockhollow

I still haven't seen the episode.
Anyone watched and want to fill us in?


----------



## pixiejenna

I just watched it basically 75% of it was about how they met/got married which we already know and moving drama. Meri was kicked out days after moving in. Her neighbors called the cops on her and bullied the landlord to kick her out. I honestly don’t understand why she didn’t at least fight the landlord legally. I get that it was a bad environment to live in and I don’t think anyone would want to live with neighbors yelling at you and calling the cops on you constantly for a year. Meri moves back to Vegas. They have a BS meeting about finances that tell us nothing new. They take all the kids to coyote pass, garrison is the only one who hasn’t seen it yet because he doesn’t want to move there. He’s the first one to jump in the water and a bunch of other kids and kody follow him in the cow manure water. Meri has found a new home and we’ll be subjected to more moving.


----------



## pixiejenna

So Christmas continues and they find out Maddie is pregnant again. Then Kody continues to push the mega mansion the only wife interested is Janelle all the others are actively avoiding it.

 Then they have another family meeting about selling the homes. Janelle suggests a 40,000 price drop Kody is all for it and the other wives not so much. Christine is upset that Janelle didn’t come to her in private about this first like a ‘normal’ agent would and she could make her own decision about what she wants to do then be able to present it to the family after she decides. She feels like the decision was made for her and she doesn’t like it. Hon the decision is made because your home has been on the market for over 6 months with no offers, quite frankly they should have lowered the prices sooner. Robin has a fit because if they lower the prices then it will be harder to sell the other homes at a higher price. Then she has the audacity to say she has whiplash because of how Kody was all for the move, and now wants to sell the homes for less money. It’s like this B doesn’t remember she;s the one who put moving to flagstaff to be close to her sons school wasn’t a thing....pretending like it was Kody s idea lol. She;s upset that she’s going to get less money than she thought that’s it.

 Kody goes off to talk to meri about this because “She didn’t; want to move to flagstaff ” so he thought. she’d be the most sympathetic to him wanting to lower the price. She’s kind of dumbfounded probably because her first alone time with Kody was on camera. She points out that he’s pushing this out of fear. Because they had a hard time selling their Utah home and ended up selling it at a big loss. WTF do they think will happen when they build their mega mansion and Kody has the itch to move again? Then he wants her to talk to Janelle and she says ok but she wants him there when they do talk because they’re pretty much on the same page about selling the homes ASAP even for less than what their hoping.

I think meri is just keeping quite about everything because in the end their going to do what kody dictates. So why say how she really feels because then they’ll just jump on her back about her going off and doing her own things without them. I actually think that meri also wants the mega mansion because it will make her feel more like she’s a part of the family which she doesn’t right now. She’s keeping mum because she knows some strongly don’t want it while others do. She’d rather let them hash it out without being dragged into the fight. I think that Christine has repeatedly expressed her desire to never live in the same home ever again. I think that a part of it is due to the independence she gained when they moved to Vegas and she doesn’t want to give it up. She loved living together in Utah. I also think a part of her not wanting to live together is because she’s still upset about the catfishing with meri. She doesn’t trust meri and has no relationship with her whatsoever, they even go on the same LuLARoe incentive trips but never one pic of them together. I feel like Robyn doesn’t want the mega mansion because then she’ll have to actually share Kody she’s grown pretty used to having him to herself.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> So Christmas continues and they find out Maddie is pregnant again. Then Kody continues to push the mega mansion the only wife interested is Janelle all the others are actively avoiding it.
> 
> Then they have another family meeting about selling the homes. Janelle suggests a 40,000 price drop Kody is all for it and the other wives not so much. Christine is upset that Janelle didn’t come to her in private about this first like a ‘normal’ agent would and she could make her own decision about what she wants to do then be able to present it to the family after she decides. She feels like the decision was made for her and she doesn’t like it. Hon the decision is made because your home has been on the market for over 6 months with no offers, quite frankly they should have lowered the prices sooner. Robin has a fit because if they lower the prices then it will be harder to sell the other homes at a higher price. Then she has the audacity to say she has whiplash because of how Kody was all for the move, and now wants to sell the homes for less money. It’s like this B doesn’t remember she;s the one who put moving to flagstaff to be close to her sons school wasn’t a thing....pretending like it was Kody s idea lol. She;s upset that she’s going to get less money than she thought that’s it.
> 
> Kody goes off to talk to meri about this because “She didn’t; want to move to flagstaff ” so he thought. she’d be the most sympathetic to him wanting to lower the price. She’s kind of dumbfounded probably because her first alone time with Kody was on camera. She points out that he’s pushing this out of fear. Because they had a hard time selling their Utah home and ended up selling it at a big loss. WTF do they think will happen when they build their mega mansion and Kody has the itch to move again? Then he wants her to talk to Janelle and she says ok but she wants him there when they do talk because they’re pretty much on the same page about selling the homes ASAP even for less than what their hoping.
> 
> I think meri is just keeping quite about everything because in the end their going to do what kody dictates. So why say how she really feels because then they’ll just jump on her back about her going off and doing her own things without them. I actually think that meri also wants the mega mansion because it will make her feel more like she’s a part of the family which she doesn’t right now. She’s keeping mum because she knows some strongly don’t want it while others do. She’d rather let them hash it out without being dragged into the fight. I think that Christine has repeatedly expressed her desire to never live in the same home ever again. I think that a part of it is due to the independence she gained when they moved to Vegas and she doesn’t want to give it up. She loved living together in Utah. I also think a part of her not wanting to live together is because she’s still upset about the catfishing with meri. She doesn’t trust meri and has no relationship with her whatsoever, they even go on the same LuLARoe incentive trips but never one pic of them together. I feel like Robyn doesn’t want the mega mansion because then she’ll have to actually share Kody she’s grown pretty used to having him to herself.


I love all your recaps.
It is great to be updating about those morons without having to suffer thru the shows.
Thanks for your hard work.
PS: same goes for 90 days Fiancé.


----------



## rockhollow

limom said:


> I love all your recaps.
> It is great to be updating about those morons without having to suffer thru the shows.
> Thanks for your hard work.
> PS: same goes for 90 days Fiancé.



I'm another pixiejenna that appreciates your recaps. Thank you. I'm interested just not enough to watch - LOL


----------



## pixiejenna

I still watch it but it’s more like hate watching lol. 

Last week was Christmas now it’s Valentine’s Day. They’re all together for it kody gifts the wives flowers and the kids get gift bags. Robyn thanks kody with a kiss which is basically breaking the rule of the wives not showing affection for kody in front of the other wives. She tries to justify it to the cameras the reality is she probably forgot that they were there because she’s so used to having kody to herself.

Next it’s kody’s bday and they all get together and celebrate. Mariah announces her engagement and kody immediately starts pressing for a wedding date even though they said it’s going to be a long engagement. Maddie announces that she’s temporarily moving to AZ because her husband took a job on the east coast and she’s overwhelmed by taking care of her kid and preparing for a big move.

At some point in between Cupid’s bday and kodys bday the adults get together and further discuss the single house. Janelle is for it, Christine is very opposed to it, Robyn is playing dead, and meri is mixed. Christine is very unapologetically opposed to the idea and honestly comes off selfish because she’s the one who wanted to be the 3rd wife in a plural marriage. Now she’s all about how she doesn’t want to give up her freedom and independence that she has in her own home and feels like living with the family will now impose on how she lives. She loved it back in Utah. Kody mentions that the home would have 1 front door which sends her into a tizzy because now all the wives will be watching the others coming and going.

Janelle gave up being the realtor for their Vegas homes. The new realtor also mentions dropping the prices when Janelle mentioned it the other wives poo pooed it, now they cave with a new person telling them? Robyns home sold only 2 weeks on the market and Christine is super jelly.


----------



## Jayne1

I saw a few minutes today (might be an old episode) and someone got the biggest house (with an elevator) which seems so unnecessary for one wife.  

What's up with that?


----------



## pixiejenna

Meris second rental has the elevator and is only $75-100 more a month than her last rental that she got kicked out of. I get that a 1 bedroom apartment wouldn't work for her because she sells lularoe and generally that requires a ton of inventory to do. But the size of her home is beyond ridiculous along with the rent. They never really divulge anything about their finances other than they have no money.  I don't know if meri is still getting a quarter of the cashflow like before. Or if she's fully funding this on her own with lularoe money I don't think that her B&B is making enough income to support a $4000 a month rental. I feel like the strain of her relationship with kody could cause him to say she gets less money now. The others have complained in the past that because they split the money equally and she only has one kid (who now isn't even at home) she was able to live better than the others and have nicer things.


----------



## limom

4K for a single woman in Flagstaff?
Wow. She could be in Chelsea in a sweet apartment with doorman for that type of money...
Crazy.


----------



## pixiejenna

I’ve seen things saying anywhere from $3000-4000 a month for meris rental and it was just a nominal amount more than the first rental she got kicked out of. Either way it doesn’t really matter she’s a single woman and even with her LuLARoe “business” she has no need for a 4000 square foot home period. The home is insanely huge and very ornate. She’s paying more money for rent than Janelle’s rent is under $3000 a month about half of the space and she has 6 kids I think 3-4 still at home with her. He’ll Janelle and her kids could move in meris rental and not even cramp her style. 

https://radaronline.com/photos/kody...aff-arizona-amid-marital-issues-sister-wives/


----------



## limom

No wonder, she is disliked by the other wives..her and kody are quite the pair, imho.
I meant single woman as one person in the space...


----------



## pixiejenna

I ment single women in the same manner as you. No one person needs a 4000 square foot home even with her lularoe business. I was never a big meri fan but honestly I like her more now than before. Robyn is the one I like the least she's very snakelike. 

This popped up in my news feed but it confirmed my theory that Meri is for the single home. After the episode aired kody made a post about the push back he got from both Robyn and christine. Robyn's big opposition was she doesn't want the other wives to watch them on date night. This is the same woman who broke their rule of no affection to kody in front of the other wives when she kissed him. She simply forgot that they're there. Janelle chimed in saying if you don't want to see it don't watch. And meri backs her up! I think that it really boiled down to the fact that Robyn has been keeping kody all to herself. She realized that if they are all in one house again that means she'll have to share him and she selfishly doesn't want too. It's well known that kody currently visiting the other wives, he doesn't like meri, he doesn't like Janelles home because it's too small and not to his standards,  and christine is the farthest away.

https://soapdirt.com/sister-wives-robyn-brown-ganged-up-on-by-spouses-on-twitter-so-she-goes-dark/


----------



## bussbuss

Frankly I think Robyn wants the one house and maybe it was even her idea but is pretending she doesnt want it so it doesnt seem like it was her idea. She seems to be running things with Kody over there


----------



## shiba

They are crying broke but all have separate homes for $3-4k a month? If Meri has this gigantic house, why not have 2 families in there?
Wouldn't it have made sense to talk to your wives about a single home before buying this land and moving everyone?


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t buy that Robyn wants the single home. Because she’s used to having Kody all to herself if she shares a house with the other wives it means that she’ll have to share him with the other wives.

I think that Christine has hated meri since the catfish fiasco. They both sell LuLARoe and go to the same conventions and have never once been photographed together at them. It’s odd that you’re on a cruise with a family member and don’t even speak to them the whole time your there or even go to the airport together ect. I could half see Janelle wanting to move in with Meri. She’s very financially responsible and would be practical about it. I think that they consistently like to keep their heads in the sand when it comes to finances. They say that their family is a unit but they clearly all on their own programs doing their own things.


----------



## pixiejenna

Basically the whole episode was about the potential of living in one house again. First the wives create vision boards while discussing it. Then another Kody meeting were he makes a pros & cons list for it. Then at some point kody starts crossing out the cons because they don’t affect him. Then at the end Janelle moves again to home that’s blocks away from robyns home. Seriously more moving really?!? So nothing new.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I ment single women in the same manner as you. No one person needs a 4000 square foot home even with her lularoe business. I was never a big meri fan but honestly I like her more now than before. Robyn is the one I like the least she's very snakelike.
> 
> This popped up in my news feed but it confirmed my theory that Meri is for the single home. After the episode aired kody made a post about the push back he got from both Robyn and christine. Robyn's big opposition was she doesn't want the other wives to watch them on date night. This is the same woman who broke their rule of no affection to kody in front of the other wives when she kissed him. She simply forgot that they're there. Janelle chimed in saying if you don't want to see it don't watch. And meri backs her up! I think that it really boiled down to the fact that Robyn has been keeping kody all to herself. She realized that if they are all in one house again that means she'll have to share him and she selfishly doesn't want too. It's well known that kody currently visiting the other wives, he doesn't like meri, he doesn't like Janelles home because it's too small and not to his standards,  and christine is the farthest away.
> 
> https://soapdirt.com/sister-wives-robyn-brown-ganged-up-on-by-spouses-on-twitter-so-she-goes-dark/





bussbuss said:


> Frankly I think Robyn wants the one house and maybe it was even her idea but is pretending she doesnt want it so it doesnt seem like it was her idea. She seems to be running things with Kody over there


Robin might want the single home for free babysitting and Meri because she is lonely, imho.
Listening to Robyn last night calling her lifestyle first class made me cringe. How can one be classist and bigamist at the same time? Pick a struggle already.
She was inferring that her lifestyle was aspirational... as if.
And actually, I have seen a couple of rich polygamist households where the women were all educated and lived an upper middle class lifestyle. I even recall two wives being sisters. (That was so incestuous)
Can’t recall the show..maybe netflix?
So there, Robyn, you are not the first.
I likes the style of the house proposed but agree with Christine that a cul de sac situation is better...


----------



## pixiejenna

90% of the episode Kody whined about the death of his super mcmansion. He's jaded because instead of doing what he wants and siding with him his wives are bonding over deciding against what he wants. The real problem is he just needs to tell them what's going to happen and just deal with it instead of giving them options.  They go to coyote pass make snow angels and he bombards his friend into moving next to him so he can have a plural friend in AZ. He has no one to practice with um I don't recall seeing you practice since you left Utah. 

We find out that maddie's baby is a girl but only Janelle knows none of the other wives or Kody knows and that's the way it should be she's maddie's mom. 

They meet up to discuss things again Janelles home is under contract so unless the buyers pull out she's in good shape. Robyn's home on the other hand is on the market and she's going to have to move. Meri offers up her home they can live with her and do family get togethers at her place. And crickets can be heard. Apparently Maris 2500+ home with two masters is not enough room for Robyn. Also then she'd have to share Kody with his first wife and she's not down for that. Supporting my theory that meri was for the everyone under the same roof plan from the beginning. 

Next weeks preview shows us what we already know that they have no plans to build on coyote pass because they can sit on it and sell it.  We also already know that Robyn is living in a million dollar home that they bought.


----------



## pixiejenna

Basically 90% of this episode was fighting over who gets what plot for their home. Meri changes her mind on wanting to live in the trees. Then kody yells at robyn for getting everyone’s table scraps to stop taking meris side. Basically it’s wetbar 2.0 but bigger lol. They also have a second meeting to beat the dead horse with a stick. To which they find out that kody was meeting with the lawyer who suggested that they just build homes to sell, because the value of the land is going up so much. Robyn is extra dramatic this episode she’s angry with kody for not even wanting to move onto the land they bought because that’s what she promised to her kids. Also in addition to robyn having to move now meri has to make move #3. Kody wants to buy a home for robyn and she wants to rent because buying means that they will never make it to coyote pass.


----------



## rockhollow

as always @pixiejenna, thank you for keeping us up to date on the latest episode. I see the commercials and wonder what's happening, but come here to find out.


----------



## mrskolar09

I know Meri is no picnic, but man Kody is such a jerk.  I don’t think plural marriage can truly work past the imagination but I think there are also varying degrees of success with it, but these people are so wildly unsuccessful that I don’t even know why they’re bothering.  Kody can’t make it any more clear that he favors Robyn and completely abhors Meri.  
At this point, it’s almost painful to watch.


----------



## RueMonge

mrskolar09 said:


> I know Meri is no picnic, but man Kody is such a jerk.  I don’t think plural marriage can truly work past the imagination but I think there are also varying degrees of success with it, but these people are so wildly unsuccessful that I don’t even know why they’re bothering.  Kody can’t make it any more clear that he favors Robyn and completely abhors Meri.
> At this point, it’s almost painful to watch.



Right! Why can’t Kody admit he’s a serial monogamist like the rest of us!


----------



## TC1

I think Meri is just around for the TLC paycheck. She and Kody can't stand each other.


----------



## limom

The catfishing incident was the nail on the coffin. 
Nobody likes or trust Meri since then and rightfully so, imho.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that they need meri to keep the show going, without her they’re down a wife and down drama. I think that they need her more than she needs them especially financially. She probably makes the most money in the family of anyone in the family and however they share money on less earner is less shared money, also if they have one less person on the show it’s less money from TLC. The catfish incident  is was sullied her position in the family. However Kody pretty much dropped meri the second he married Robyn. Happily married spouses don’t seek love outside of their marriage.


----------



## mrskolar09

Meri thought bringing Robyn in would give her an ally against Janelle and Christine, but instead she basically got All About Eve’d by her.  I’m sure the other two aren’t feeling much sympathy for her.  
At this point, I think she’s only sticking around to collect the paycheck, I mean she has to see that Kody can’t stand her.  I can’t imagine that she’s still hoping to rekindle their relationship.  Unless she’s utterly delusional.


----------



## TC1

If I were Meri I wouldn't want to stick around and pay for 20 more kids to go to college. I'm sure she could negotiate the filming for a special or something about her leaving the family and collect some extra coins there. She should peace out. Kody is smug a-hole. Her leaving and making it on her own might knock him down a peg.


----------



## rockhollow

I have never liked Meri, and find her as bad as Kody.
She was a smug bit** when she was wife #1, and lorded her position over the other 2 wives for years.
She's always seemed very bitter about Kody and the other wives with all the children they could give him.
She must have been fully aware when she married Kody that there were going to be other wives.
Before Robyn, Christine was his favourite fun loving wife.
I have said before, she was the one that brought Robyn to Kody's attention, and hoped she would have a ally in her.
And we all knew that blew up in her face.

Although it was not right that she got catfished, she was the one out there looking for love outside the marriage. If her catfish had be legit, she would have been out of her life in seconds.


----------



## limom

She got on my last nerves with that catfishing story plus the storyline went on and on.
She is supposed to be a victim?
No, Mam’, you were delusional and looking for a way out.
The “man” was rich, successful and good looking and yet he was trolling the net for a relationship?
Get out of there....
 I feel zero sympathy for her.


----------



## pixiejenna

I forgot to post about the last episode. They gather robyns kids to break the news about having to move. Her daughter has a major panic attack, Dayton makes a smart a$$ comment about mom taking care of her favorite child (he must have forgotten he’s the reason why they moved there so mommy could be close to him) kody carries her off to her bedroom so she can have some privacy during her panic attack. I think that her panic attack was real, Robyn said she has 4-5 of them a week which sounds awful. Kody attempts to talk about her panic attacks while completely dismissing them. The why he talks about them is what confirmed to me how real they are it’s like his daughter with scoliosis who he refuses to get the necessary surgery for. He seems to really dismiss the medical problems his daughters have like it’s something he can just pray away. Kody fights with robyn about renting vs buying. He thinks that they need to buy and they can just rent it out after they build their homes on coyote pass. And I mean all his other ideas with money and homes have been so sound in the past so why would she or any of the wives question this? Lmao.


----------



## limom

The only good idea, he ever had financially, was to sign on for this show.
At first, the family claimed creating the show to educate the public at large about polygamy when if fact, it was purely a way to make a living.
In that aspect, they succeeded beyond their wildest dreams, imho.
I doubt anyone watching the show, decided to engage in polygamy because of the Browns.


----------



## TC1

LOL they make polygamy look like a nightmare, They all hate each other yet have to financially support each other and all their children. All while placating a man child like Kody. Urgh, no thanks.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kody threatened dissolving his marriage with Robyn to buy a home, without a crystal ball fleshes out why his claim was real. I find it even more interesting that the other homes were bought under a LLC again with the same type of balloon mortgage they had back in Vegas.


----------



## limom

So basically, they are polygamist/ flippers.
Are they still declaring bankruptcy left and right?


----------



## pixiejenna

I wouldn't really consider them flippers because I don't think they have made any profit from moving so much. And they haven't done anything to improve the value of the homes they sold. I think that it's more of a testament of how much they're in debt and use creative financing to fund their lives. I am more curious about whether or not they're still receiving government assistance.  If so it could explain why they're buying the homes under a LLC. I feel like their finances have always been interesting rabbit hole.


----------



## limom

pixiejenna said:


> I wouldn't really consider them flippers because I don't think they have made any profit from moving so much. And they haven't done anything to improve the value of the homes they sold. I think that it's more of a testament of how much they're in debt and use creative financing to fund their lives. I am more curious about whether or not they're still receiving government assistance.  If so it could explain why they're buying the homes under a LLC. I feel like their finances have always been interesting rabbit hole.


I ’d bet you they are still bleeding the beast....
Educational fraud/Pell grant fraud as well.


----------



## Jayne1

Can someone explain the cat-fishing?  I can only watch a bit of this show at a time. It's too upsetting to see what these women are putting themselves through.


----------



## pixiejenna

This episode was probably the most interesting one of the season. So all the wives go to Chicago to visit Mariah and Aubrey. They really seemed to enjoy their time there. They hounded her about her wedding and wanting two bridal showers which Mariah isn't a fan of. It's pretty obvious that they don't have any concrete plans yet. The moms walk through Chicago and went past my favorite nordies on Michigan Avenue.  They eat pizza at Gino's east which is upsetting because lou malnati's is the only acceptable deep dish imo lol. They go axe throwing probably the most therapeutic thing they've ever done.  Kody is left to be a parent in fact minus him carrying Aurora to her bedroom during a panic attack it's literally the only time we've seen him parent all season.  He makes them pizza and drags them to coyote pass for s'mores. He also at some point decided to teach truly and Solomon how to ride a bike. To which truly is strongly opposed I have never seen a kid cry so much learning to ride a bike. Kody in is usual fashion ignores her crying bloody murder and forces her to try for a long time until he finally gives up and let's her go in the house. In the kids confessional she adamantly believes that this is her body and she has the right to decide what it can do and she doesn't want to ride a bike her body is telling her so. I feel like there's a backstory we don't know about on this issue. It seems really dramatic to have such a fuss over riding a bike.  But the most upsetting part was Kody forcing her to do something that she clearly didn't want to do. I don't know if he's just so out of touch with his children or if it's because as a female she wasn't obeying him why he kept pushing it.  I almost felt like maybe he was pushing it because christine told him she didn't want to do it and had a hard time trying to learn.  He thought that he could just force her to do it and he could tell christine "see how easy it was". Almost like he's taking his aggression towards christine out on her kids.


----------



## pixiejenna

Robyn and Kody fight about 90 % of the episode, They go house hunting even though robyn wants to rent. They take the whole family to look at a home, which her kids seem to like. Until kody points out that they will have to go to a new school, causing the kids to freak out. They continue to pack up and fight more. Robyn has kody ask the owners of the home they looked at if they could rent it instead of buying. Kody calls the owner the wrong name and they leave off saying that they have to ask their spouse. Robyns says they can buy the home if they won’t let them rent but with very low earnest money so they have more money to build their non existent homes on coyote pass. We also spend a few minutes visiting Maddie who’s nearing her delivery date and still trying to figure out her plan. Christine visits her daughter who got married and moved to Utah the same town where they ran away from.


----------



## pixiejenna

So the episode starts off with meri having to move her stuff because she’s on notice of possibly having to evacuate due to fires. She has a break down and yells at everyone who’s trying to help her save her crap. She stays in the home instead of going to one of her sisters homes for safety. She in the end she never had to evacuate so it was all for nothing. She does still have her marriage certificate mixed in with her valuables.

Robyn fights with kody more about renting vs buying. They move into the new home as a rental until the sale is finished. The kids like the new home which comes fully furnished. So the leave their uhalls on the property for the time being. They also fight about how to park them. Basically Robyn is very exhausted of being kodys main wife.

Maddie is starting labor. Janelle goes there and she still has a while to go. Finally kody and Christine come out and they offer to take axel and Janelle wants nothing to do with kody so Christine gets bonus nights with him lol. No baby yet but she’s coming soon the birthing center want Maddie to spend the night.


----------



## mrskolar09

pixiejenna said:


> Christine visits her daughter who got married and moved to Utah the same town where they ran away from.



I found this one particularly odd, because I thought they weren’t able to step foot in Utah without getting arrested?  [emoji849]


----------



## pixiejenna

That’s the story that they used for their excuse to move out,  but they’ve been back several times. I think they even sued the state for forcing them out of something along those lines imo storylines for the show.


----------



## pixiejenna

This week still no baby yet. Robyn and Kody still haven’t closed on the new home yet. Kody and meri go to AZ for therapy and fight. Kody regrets marrying meri claiming he didn’t really know her or some BS like that. Next week is the season finale and this is when Maddie has her baby and it looks bad and the baby has to go to the hospital. I read somewhere that her daughter has some condition with her limbs but I don’t know what.


----------



## limom

Kody regrets marrying Meri? That is rich.
I wish all the wives would leave his azz collectively and all at once. He is not worthy of any of them. Plus they will have to spend eternity with him on their planet???
Are they nuts?


----------



## mdcx

limom said:


> Kody regrets marrying Meri? That is rich.
> I wish all the wives would leave his azz collectively and all at once. He is not worthy of any of them. Plus they will have to spend eternity with him on their planet???
> Are they nuts?


I saw him for the first time on tv a few nights ago and was shocked. To quote myself: “This is the guy? This is the one they’re all fighting over? Him?”. Seriously, he seems very stuck on himself and the ladies seem to be in a prison of their own making.


----------



## limom

mdcx said:


> I saw him for the first time on tv a few nights ago and was shocked. To quote myself: “This is the guy? This is the one they’re all fighting over? Him?”. Seriously, he seems very stuck on himself and the ladies seem to be in a prison of their own making.


Although, I gave up watching reality TV for Lent (bad timing, 2 more days). I have followed this family from the beginning.... If they truly believe in their faith, they are sealed for all of eternity with that dude????
He was ridiculous from the get go but for him to formulate out loud that he regrets marrying Meri????? 
He is still pissed off that she had the audacity to look elsewhere...
I wonder how the women really feel about that jerk.
And all those children born into that mess...
Where is the curse of reality tv when a family really, really needs it????(ie divorce)


----------



## arnott

Who watched the Season Finale?


----------



## pixiejenna

I recorded it might get to it later today or Friday.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> I recorded it might get to it later today or Friday.


Oh good -- waiting patiently for an update!


----------



## pixiejenna

I finally watched the finale and it was pretty dull. Kody and Robyn meeting with someone about why it;s taking so long to close on the house and it’s basically still in underwriting stage. 

Then the rest of the episode was about Maddie having her baby. Christine flys out and has been helping Janelle with taking care of both Maddie and axel. The baby doesn’t seem to want to come. Finally when they decided to go to a mall and walk around for exercise her water breaks as she’s getting out of the truck. They head to the birthing center and Caleb is far away for work and tries to get there ASAP. Caleb is a elevator technician and travels very far for work depending on  wherever they send him. Maddie, Janelle, Christine, and axel are all at the birthing center. Maddie wants Caleb their so she goes in the tub to help stall the birth. Caleb finally gets there and she’s ok with having the baby. The cameras luckily are sanctioned to the hallway for the birth. She has Evie and Evie is having difficulty breathing and they put her on oxygen. The birthing center explains that this happens and sometimes the baby stabilizes and sometimes they don’t. They ended up calling for a ambulance and take the baby to the hospital. She ends up staying a few days before she can go home. It was really sad to see a baby in a incubator going into a ambulance to the hospital. Kody comes as this is going on and Janelle instructs him to come to the birthing center because Maddie is still being stabilized postpartum and Caleb goes to the hospital with the baby. The babies full name is Evangalynn Kodi and Kody is thrilled lol. A few days later they come home with the baby. Then Maddie and Caleb talk about the baby has a condition that is called FATCO(I don’t recall the full name of it this is the abbreviation). They knew about it for a while but didn’t want to really talk about it on camera yet. She is missing bones, her legs are uneven length, and missing toes & fingers. And that’s it for the episode.

Two things that are very evident in the episode is one absolutely no Meri whatsoever and two when they are doing the couch confessionals Robyn has one with Kody alone and the rest is Janelle, Christine, and Kody. I feel like this season that Janelle and Christine have very clearly came out as besties and it was driven by the fact that their kids were so bonded it made them bond because they’re helping each other out so much. Janelle was very thankful that Christine was able to be there so much for Maddie because she didn’t know if she would have been able to help her as much if she was by herself. 

Ironically my phone news feeds had a sister wives blind item that popped up I read before I watched the episode. It appears that Maddie banned meri from the birth due to online drama on social media. Meri made a complaint about one of her team members on her LLR team who wasn’t living up to their full potential, basically calling her out without using her name. Then Maddie responded to the effect that she’s dealt with this monster her whole life and now she’s threatening her safety net. I could see Meri doing that and I feel like Maddie should have been smarter than to join her down line. She has always talked about how Caleb has such a good job, but it can’t be that good if she’s joining a MLM to make money for a safety net.


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently Christine was doing a LLR live sale on Facebook and she was thanking people for shopping because she’s halfway to raising the 15,000 she needs for her kids surgery. It’s speculated that it’s for Ysable’s back surgery on social media. If so I’m glad because she needs it and it’s not something she can workout her way out of or pray out of like Kody wants her to do. But I’m absolutely disgusted that she’s working a MLM to pay for her daughters necessary surgery while Kody and Robyn are living in a million dollar home. Where the hell is Kody’s checkbook he should be paying for this it’s his kid. Not long ago Robyn and Kody not long ago took out a 150,000 loan against their million dollar home, what is that for? Clearly it’s not for the family as a whole.


----------



## jules 8

Anybody watch the premiere  of the new season tonight ?


----------



## yellowbernie

I’m watching and it’s not looking good for the family.


----------



## jules 8

yellowbernie said:


> I’m watching and it’s not looking good for the family.


No, it's  not looking good...we shall see


----------



## DrDior

What the .... ? Can someone explain to me their obsession with big houses they can’t afford? 









						'Sister Wives' Stars Kody and Robyn Brown Reportedly Find a Nest in Flagstaff
					

The real estate drama of the reality show "Sister Wives" continues. Family patriarch Kody Brown has purchased a home in Flagstaff, AZ, with his wife Robyn.




					www.realtor.com


----------



## Heart Star

DrDior said:


> What the .... ? Can someone explain to me their obsession with big houses they can’t afford?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Sister Wives' Stars Kody and Robyn Brown Reportedly Find a Nest in Flagstaff
> 
> 
> The real estate drama of the reality show "Sister Wives" continues. Family patriarch Kody Brown has purchased a home in Flagstaff, AZ, with his wife Robyn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realtor.com



And 2 of the 4 houses in Vegas aren't sold and off the market? Please tell me they are at least renting them out?!!


----------



## pixiejenna

I watched it and it was about 10-15 minutes of new stuff and the rest of the hour was rehashing last season. I am glad that Janelle got them together and they had a legit conversation with each other. I think that it’s been fairly evident for a long time that Kody has checked out of all his marriages once Robyn came into the mix. Sobyn of course tried to make it all about her, her claiming to feel like a single parent too after Christine said it made me sick. She has Kody about 90% of the time so how can she feel that way other than she needed to bring his attention back to her. If he spends 1-2 nights a week at christines that means she has him 5-6 days a week. We know he’s spending zero nights at meri’s and at most 1 at Janelles but I feel that he’s not even doing that because we’ve herd him complain about how much he hates her home when he’s over because of the lack of amenities. Kody admits to playing on his phone to avoid talking to his wife is probably the least shocking thing said. I kind of wish that all of the wives would leave him because he adds no value to them whatsoever all he dose is drop in whenever it’s convenient for him cause a whirlwind and then leaves them to fend for themselves.

I feel like Kody is regretting plural marriage. It had it’s charm when he was younger and his kids were little. Now that he’s older it’s more work than he wants to put forth. Also as the majority of his kids are now adults or very close to be they see him more as a dead beat dad who’s never around and less as a God. I think that as much as they pushed culture of family on the kids and they bought into it as most kids would when younger. But living separately changed the culture of the family forever and has never recovered.  The kids have been able to develop new points of view without him intervening. Also what ever happened to the church of Kody? They never get together for church or even talk about religion anymore.


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> I watched it and it was about 10-15 minutes of new stuff and the rest of the hour was rehashing last season. I am glad that Janelle got them together and they had a legit conversation with each other. I think that it’s been fairly evident for a long time that Kody has checked out of all his marriages once Robyn came into the mix. Sobyn of course tried to make it all about her, her claiming to feel like a single parent too after Christine said it made me sick. She has Kody about 90% of the time so how can she feel that way other than she needed to bring his attention back to her. If he spends 1-2 nights a week at christines that means she has him 5-6 days a week. We know he’s spending zero nights at meri’s and at most 1 at Janelles but I feel that he’s not even doing that because we’ve herd him complain about how much he hates her home when he’s over because of the lack of amenities. Kody admits to playing on his phone to avoid talking to his wife is probably the least shocking thing said. I kind of wish that all of the wives would leave him because he adds no value to them whatsoever all he dose is drop in whenever it’s convenient for him cause a whirlwind and then leaves them to fend for themselves.
> 
> I feel like Kody is regretting plural marriage. It had it’s charm when he was younger and his kids were little. Now that he’s older it’s more work than he wants to put forth. Also as the majority of his kids are now adults or very close to be they see him more as a dead beat dad who’s never around and less as a God. I think that as much as they pushed culture of family on the kids and they bought into it as most kids would when younger. But living separately changed the culture of the family forever and has never recovered.  The kids have been able to develop new points of view without him intervening. Also what ever happened to the church of Kody? They never get together for church or even talk about religion anymore.




thanks for the recap. I was sort of interested, but didn't want to watch.
Sounds like Kody would be happy with just Robyn, now that the other wives are finished having his kids, he's lost interest.


----------



## pixiejenna

The group talk was good new footage and I think that Maddie brought her baby to show the family but I honestly can’t recall if that was also from last season I feel like it was I think she’s 2 years old now.


----------



## livethelake

Heart Star said:


> And 2 of the 4 houses in Vegas aren't sold and off the market? Please tell me they are at least renting them out?!!


That article is from 2019.  the LV houses sold


----------



## RueMonge

pixiejenna said:


> But living separately changed the culture of the family forever and has never recovered.



I absolutely agree. I haven’t watched much recently, but after they moved out of their common house, it’s like even they didn’t believe what they believed in anymore.


----------



## Heart Star

livethelake said:


> That article is from 2019.  the LV houses sold



Ah, thank you. I usually look at the dates of articles....but I guess not this time!


----------



## livethelake

Heart Star said:


> Ah, thank you. I usually look at the dates of articles....but I guess not this time!


LOL  I do the same.


----------



## pixiejenna

rockhollow said:


> thanks for the recap. I was sort of interested, but didn't want to watch.
> Sounds like Kody would be happy with just Robyn, now that the other wives are finished having his kids, he's lost interest.



The real question is will Kody stay with just Robyn? She has said that she’s done having kids I think the last one was a hard pregnancy. Kody has said that he’s not done having kids and he’s struggling with the idea that he could be done. I don’t even know why he wants more he doesn’t even take care of the 20 kids he already has. 



RueMonge said:


> I absolutely agree. I haven’t watched much recently, but after they moved out of their common house, it’s like even they didn’t believe what they believed in anymore.



Janelle pointed out that the single house forced them to interact with each other. Now with them in separate homes and the kids growing up they’re not obligated to talk or to work things out. It seemed like once they got in the cul-de-sac they attempted to have to church of Kody. But I think that the damage was already done at that point.


----------



## rockhollow

it's a repulsive thought that Kody wants more kids. As mentioned, he doesn't look after the 20 kids he has already.
I suppose he'll want to retire the older wives and have another young one who can give him more children.
I can't image Robyn being happy with another wife, but it might be a reality for her.


----------



## pixiejenna

So the family did some ET interview and Kody is asked if he wants more kids and another wife he said no to both. When Robyn was asked about this she said we’ll see if we have more kids.

So this week Kody decided that they need to go to Utah and visit with their friends who are also polygs and discus the change in the laws. He’s the only one who actually wants to go. Christine points out that they could do this over zoom and he’s not having it because it’s not the same. King Kody has made his decision leaving all of the wives scrambling to do what he wants. They have the typical travel drama of not being able to leave on time. And to add to the fun the car they’re traveling in has a hole in the tire and is loosing air. Robyn offers her minivan which would also be way more comfortable for everyone instead of squeezing 3 adults into the back seat of the SUV Kody says no it doesn’t have enough power, the really is he doesn’t want to drive a mom mobile and wants to drive a cool looking SUV be damned if it’s uncomfortable for the other 3 adults. They go to a repair shop and they don’t have the size tire needed they have to special order it. So they end up in robyns minivan much to kodys dismay.

They arrive at their friends and it’s a stark difference between the two families their friends live together and seem to be very happy while the browns are not living together and extremely unhappy. Their friends are kind and say think of everything that they have been though together running away from Utah to Vegas. Very contrived considering they played it up but it wasn’t really like they played it on TV. I feel like they overly exaggerated the leaving in the middle of the night and packing the uhals with sirens in the background. 

kody laments on why all of his wives aren’t happy, is it because of him is he making them unhappy? No it;s because they married out of obligation to the church and they didn’t marry him out of love. The man who literary told his 3rd wife that she disgusts him by eating nachos on their wedding day. That doesn’t sound a whole lot like a man who’s marrying someone out of love. He loved meri and Robyn but not Janelle or Christine. Once meri committed emotional cheating he wrote her off and decided that she is dead to him. Rather than maybe accept the reason why Meri would do that or even be susceptible to this. She was unhappy and lonely because he wasn’t meeting her emotional needs. But Kody decides it’s the wives fault that they aren’t happy.

At some point I the conversation they discus the opportunity of more kids. Kodys not sure about being done, Robyn doesn’t want to have the discussion and pretends to not hear because they’re obviously talking about her because she’s the only wife who is capable of having kids. My assumption is that they’ve been trying for more but it just hasn’t happened yet and that’s why she doesn’t want to talk about it. It has been speculated on other boards that she has a thyroid problem if you look at her neck you see the thyroid butterfly. If this is something wrong with her it would explain several things she’s had a notable weight gain after her last child which could be caused by a slow thyroid. It can also explain why she hasn’t been able to get pregnant since Arielle. It can be hard for people with thyroid problems to get pregnant and stay pregnant. Especially if she’s untreated for her condition since we all know Kody doesn’t believe in doctors or science.


----------



## rockhollow

thanks pixiejenna, I was curious what was happening this week, and am so happy to read your account.
I wondered if there maybe is a problem with Robyn, with the other wives having 6 kids each, I thought Robyn would want more.

Not surprised to hear that Kody would like to blame the women for all the family problems - couldn't possibly be him


----------



## pixiejenna

I legit think that Robyn has a thyroid problem it explains a lot of her health issues that seem to have popped up after having Ari. She has had 5 kids but I think that she would give her left arm to have just one more to make Kody happy. But you can’t pray that ish away you need to take meds. I think if she could she’s pop out as many kids as physically possible.

It’s funny to see Kody somewhat realize that he’s the cause of why his wives are all miserable other than Robyn. Then turns it around and makes it their fault they just don’t love him. He only loves meri who is now exiled and Robyn, he’s never loved Janelle or Christine. I was thinking about it the other day I wonder if the reason why Kody is so nasty to christines kids is because he doesn’t really care about her. So he’s projecting his hate of her onto her kids. Like when Truly almost died of kidney failure where was he then? Or saying that iysabl (however you spell her name lol) doesn’t need surgery for her  scoliosis like the doctors said, she is just being too lazy she can exercise it away.

The other thing I noticed but forgot to mention is the intro to the show is different. In the past it had Kody saying that love should be multiplied not divided and they cut that. It;s just a fade of all of them some old pictures and new pictures looking completely miserable with background music.


----------



## rockhollow

how sad to think that he dislikes 2 of his wives, the only 2 I liked.
I suppose he was just in love with the idea of having many wives and children, not the women.
Kody is such a self centred guy, I bet that's why he left any organized church, he wants to rule his little kingdom himself.


----------



## TC1

The longer all of these women are with Kody..the worse their appearance and self confidence. Robyn was the hot young skinny chick with some level of confidence. Now they're all so frumpy, don't physically care for themselves or seem to care all that much. It's sad.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kody said that he likes bigger women they made a big deal about how robyn was so skinny compared to the other wives. I think that he wants his wives plump for two reasons one so other men aren’t attracted to them and the other is so they have low self esteem it will keep them around and not leave him.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Christine left Kody


----------



## arnott

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 5240894
> 
> Christine left Kody




Good!


----------



## TC1

I wonder which one will be next? pretty sure only Robyn will stay. Maybe Christine will get a spin off...I think they all just stayed for the TLC ride.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I hope Meri is next! He's treated her like s*** for YEARS!
I'm not a fan of hers by any means, but NO ONE DESERVES to be treated like that!!!!
She made a mistake, GET OVER IT! (also take some responsibility for WHY she went looking elsewhere!)


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> I wonder which one will be next? pretty sure only Robyn will stay. Maybe Christine will get a spin off...I think they all just stayed for the TLC ride.




I think Janelle will stay too.


----------



## Lavendera

Surprised Christine actually did it and left.

New season starting November 21, Sunday.


----------



## arnott

Lavendera said:


> Surprised Christine actually did it and left.
> 
> *New season starting November 21, Sunday.*




Oh, I missed it.  Anything interesting happen?


----------



## pixiejenna

I am so happy that Christine left and is living a real life. I hope TLC gives her a spin off I would totally watch it. I wish Meri would leave too but I know she’ll stick it out her mom wanted her to stay . In between her growing up in the cult and her mom’s influence and wanting to honor her moms wishes she’s most likely not going anywhere. Janelle isn’t going anywhere either. She seems perfectly happy with minimal attention/effort from Kody and rather spend her time with her kids. She did leave him in the past, but I don’t see her leaving in the future. I don’t see her wanting to start over at this point in her life.


----------



## Lavendera

arnott said:


> Oh, I missed it.  Anything interesting happen?


We are seeing Kody’s midlife crisis continue to unfold. Christine hasn’t left yet on the show but it’s clear she doesn’t want to be in Arizona anymore. They are all still arguing about how to divide up the property and build on it.


----------



## pixiejenna

So I watched the new episode. It’s a bit frustrating to watch something we know happened basically a year and a half ago. I don’t understand why they’re still discussing the property and Kody trying to turn it into 5 lots from 4. First of all that’s not how it works you already bought the lots, you don’t get to decide to make them into more lots than what they already are drawn as since they all have different owners. Also stop calling the nasty water retention a pond it’s not a pond and is nasty AF only Meri seems to understand that it is filthy as hell. Although I did enjoy her comment on maybe if she had the pond she’d see kody more lol. The way Kody wanted to redivide the lots is clear favoritism towards his obedient wives and shunning the wives he doesn’t like. His reasoning for the smaller lots to be more valuable because of the trees is total BS.

Then Kody talking to the other wives about the notion of moving back to Utah was odd. Janelle wanting to stay in AZ seems kind of an new development I think that this is her knowing Sobyn doesn’t want to move and just siding with her to make life easy. She’s always wanted a big lot to farm on since when? This is the first we’ve heard of it in 10+ years. It really pissed me off that they made Kody “drive” to Robyns for their dicussion when we all know he spends 95% of his time with her since covid started that was fake AF to watch. Then his discussion with her was somewhat interesting to watch in seeing Sobyns true personality show through. I was surprised by how passive he was towards her in their discussion and he made it apparent that he didn’t want to disagree with her. I find this bit interesting because Kody genuinely dose have interest in moving back to Utah and he’s now suppressing it. Her BS sob story about how her kids would suffer if they moved back (oops she ment “our kids”) because of how polygamists are viewed in that state. She had no problem uprooting the family to AZ so she could follow her sons school of choice which he dropped out of. It was traumatic for the other kids, loosing their friends, loosing scholarship potential, and relocating. Then talking about how her life could have been so different is she didn’t have to hide so much, she could have been a different person. Honey you’d still be a miserable person because that’s just who you are. Also notice how he didn’t even bother to consult with Meri over the potential of a Utah move.

Other things that pissed me off was when Janelle mentioned that Hunter complained about being home so long from the Air Force academy and still not seeing Sobyn and her family. Then Sobyn said it;s his fault for not reaching out to her for this, not unlike when Janelle mentioned to Kody previously that his sons miss spending time with him and Kody blamed his sons for not reaching out to him. They are two pages from the same book and are absolute POS parents. It’s not the kids responsibility to seek out their parents it’s the other way around. It’s the parents job to constantly and continually seek out their kids and to talk to their kids even when they’re being distant or difficult. It reminded me of how Mariah and Audrey moved from Chicago and were in AZ for a month to quarantine and then moved to Meri’s B&B so her mom could move in with Meri and be safe from covid. He didn’t even bother to once reach out to her or visit her once, and he had no idea she even left the state. He literally can’t be bothered to make any sort of effort in any of his kids that didn’t come out of Sobyn.


----------



## shiba

The preview for next week sounds interesting. Kody losing his mind on Robin asking her if she is the head of the household. Spicy!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I’m currently watching season 14 (in the Netherlands)
The more I watch the more disturbing it is... they have only one functioning, and three dysfunctional marriages...  
Happy to hear Christine left! I hope
The other two follow soon... leave Kody to Robyn... she’s the only one happy to be with him


----------



## rockhollow

pixiejenna said:


> So I watched the new episode. It’s a bit frustrating to watch something we know happened basically a year and a half ago. I don’t understand why they’re still discussing the property and Kody trying to turn it into 5 lots from 4. First of all that’s not how it works you already bought the lots, you don’t get to decide to make them into more lots than what they already are drawn as since they all have different owners. Also stop calling the nasty water retention a pond it’s not a pond and is nasty AF only Meri seems to understand that it is filthy as hell. Although I did enjoy her comment on maybe if she had the pond she’d see kody more lol. The way Kody wanted to redivide the lots is clear favoritism towards his obedient wives and shunning the wives he doesn’t like. His reasoning for the smaller lots to be more valuable because of the trees is total BS.
> 
> Then Kody talking to the other wives about the notion of moving back to Utah was odd. Janelle wanting to stay in AZ seems kind of an new development I think that this is her knowing Sobyn doesn’t want to move and just siding with her to make life easy. She’s always wanted a big lot to farm on since when? This is the first we’ve heard of it in 10+ years. It really pissed me off that they made Kody “drive” to Robyns for their dicussion when we all know he spends 95% of his time with her since covid started that was fake AF to watch. Then his discussion with her was somewhat interesting to watch in seeing Sobyns true personality show through. I was surprised by how passive he was towards her in their discussion and he made it apparent that he didn’t want to disagree with her. I find this bit interesting because Kody genuinely dose have interest in moving back to Utah and he’s now suppressing it. Her BS sob story about how her kids would suffer if they moved back (oops she ment “our kids”) because of how polygamists are viewed in that state. She had no problem uprooting the family to AZ so she could follow her sons school of choice which he dropped out of. It was traumatic for the other kids, loosing their friends, loosing scholarship potential, and relocating. Then talking about how her life could have been so different is she didn’t have to hide so much, she could have been a different person. Honey you’d still be a miserable person because that’s just who you are. Also notice how he didn’t even bother to consult with Meri over the potential of a Utah move.
> 
> Other things that pissed me off was when Janelle mentioned that Hunter complained about being home so long from the Air Force academy and still not seeing Sobyn and her family. Then Sobyn said it;s his fault for not reaching out to her for this, not unlike when Janelle mentioned to Kody previously that his sons miss spending time with him and Kody blamed his sons for not reaching out to him. They are two pages from the same book and are absolute POS parents. It’s not the kids responsibility to seek out their parents it’s the other way around. It’s the parents job to constantly and continually seek out their kids and to talk to their kids even when they’re being distant or difficult. It reminded me of how Mariah and Audrey moved from Chicago and were in AZ for a month to quarantine and then moved to Meri’s B&B so her mom could move in with Meri and be safe from covid. He didn’t even bother to once reach out to her or visit her once, and he had no idea she even left the state. He literally can’t be bothered to make any sort of effort in any of his kids that didn’t come out of Sobyn.



thanks for the great recap. I haven't watched in a while, but after reading your recap, I just had to watch - and you were spot on.
OMG, they ladies all seem so miserable, and it seems like Kody just doesn't care. He only wants to do what he wants.
And he does seem to only want to be with Crybon.
How bizarre his covid restrictions are - he spends all his time with Crybon and family, and rarely visits the other wives and families.

And then that stupid land - now he wants to change all the previous plans and redistribute the land so he gets his own plot to build his own house. And of course he wants to best piece of land!

And then that


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Meri needs to leave him! Start a new life without the Browns!

I’m watching an older episode of them in therapy, and he is VILE towards her!!! He literally said he would leave her if it wasn’t for ‘their religion’

GET OUT MERI! Get out now!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

That’s why he’s so cruel to his wives. He needs them to leave him in order for him to keep his kingdom in the afterlife because they were the ones at fault for the failure. If he leaves his wives then he looses his kingdom, it would also mean he has to take blame for things not working out and he’s such a narcissist it can never be his fault for having several failed marriages. Sometimes I wonder if Meri stays out of spite, because she knows that he wants her gone but can’t tell her to leave. Her sticking around inhibits his ability to live monogamously with Sobyn.


----------



## rockhollow

Watching this season is seeing the Brown family imploding. I always though the Brown family was not a real happy plural family, and always played it up to keep their show going. 
Now it's kind of pitiful.
Meri just clinging on to Kody, who truly doesn't want anything to do with her. Her wonderful relationship with Robyn seems fake.
Both Robyn and Kody only want Meri to use as an ally against the other two wives.

I like that Christine and Janelle have a good relationship. I am always happy to hear that they choose their children over having a brief relationship with Kody. Kody is just pissed that they have an opinion and don't want to blindly follow his rules.

Robyn was really stirring the pot to tell her children that Janelle and Christine were choosing to not follow the rules and therefore choosing to not be part of the family. She could have so easily just say the wanted to spend the holidays with their children that were in Utah.


----------



## RueMonge

rockhollow said:


> Watching this season is seeing the Brown family imploding. I always though the Brown family was not a real happy plural family, and always played it up to keep their show going.
> Now it's kind of pitiful.
> Meri just clinging on to Kody, who truly doesn't want anything to do with her. Her wonderful relationship with Robyn seems fake.
> Both Robyn and Kody only want Meri to use as an ally against the other two wives.
> 
> I like that Christine and Janelle have a good relationship. I am always happy to hear that they choose their children over having a brief relationship with Kody. Kody is just pissed that they have an opinion and don't want to blindly follow his rules.
> 
> Robyn was really stirring the pot to tell her children that Janelle and Christine were choosing to not follow the rules and therefore choosing to not be part of the family. She could have so easily just say the wanted to spend the holidays with their children that were in Utah.


I’ve really only seen a few episodes in the early seasons, but reading the commentary on another platform is sheer gold when I’m bored at work.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that Robyn and Kody used Covid to keep the family apart. These rules were all Robyn’s not kodys even when Robyn told her children that they were not going to be together for thanksgiving because they wouldn’t follow dads rules Bri looked confused by this statement. I was pissed how she told her kids about thanksgiving she’s absolutely doing this in a way to make her kids hate the rest of the family. This is 100% emotional abuse. 

The part when Meri was finally allowed to come over for a play date was heartwarming and heartbreaking at the same time. The reaction of Robyn’s kids is very telling. Her daugther was very annoyed with her coming over like why is she here? until she had time to mentally process it and then fell into line and started crying (I believe that this is a learned behavior). Sol was excited beyond belief and Ari was also happy. Dayton was also crying I think it was more of a reaction to seeing how happy his younger siblings were. The older daughters were the slowest to come around and when they did they cried on cue(again I believe that this is their learned response from Robyn). Seeing how the younger kids reacted basically confirms that they are basically prisoners in their own home.

I think Kody’s real issue with his family in the lack of control he no longer has over them. Why is he lashing out at his older sons? It’s because they’re not blindly obeying him. I basically think that his ego can’t handle that his sons are 100% better men than he is he views them as a threat. Hell logan basically was the real father figure to the other 12 kids. This is why Dayton and Sol are the only sons he even has a relationship with anymore because they’re the only ones who don;t threaten his manhood. I don’t recall who I think it was Garrison who’s like are you seriously kicking me out of outside? They have no problem confronting him on his BS. I also don’t understand why he’s so quick to kick them out of the house but none of Robyn’s adult children are getting kicked out. His non Robyn kids are functioning young adults, they work, they have social lives, and they have SO’s. All of these things are what they should be doing at this age. Robyn saying that her kids would rather have Kody at home instead of social lives is not a normal response as young adults. 

I’m glad Christine is gone now. Both her and Janelle were already close they had a common enemy to band against Meri lol. I think that Robyn’s new found interest in discussing the other wives marriages with Kody in front of the camera shows her true colors and her relationship with Kody is unlike the others. They’ve always mentioned they don’t discuss the other relationships with Kody but he clearly has no problem discussing them with Robyn. Meri should leave but I think she stays out of spite. Kody is very clearly doing what he can to drive the other wives away because they have to leave him he’s not allowed to go because of their BS religion. She knows if she leaves she’ll be giving them what they want and she can’t let that happen.


----------



## Lavendera

Cody’s rules were not excessive considering that the show was filmed in 2020, pre-vaccine. But he’s definitely over the whole polygamy thing, is going through a big midlife crisis and mostly just wants to be with Robyn. He has always seemed to like Janelle, but I think she and Christine are no longer willing to settle for scraps. Polygamy is not healthy for women, and as much as they tried to promote it in the earlier seasons of the show, the family is fracturing. Once the women had their eyes opened and saw what else is out there, they were not as willing to kowtow.


----------



## rockhollow

Kody just can not deal with conflict. It's his way or no way.
And he thinks Robyn is the only wife that is doing that, but Robyn knows he's obsessed with her and know how to manipulate him. She whispers in his ear to make him think that she's the best of the wives.
Maybe at first she was content to be the 4th wife, but has manoeuvred herself into the head wife position.
Some would say mastermind - he divorces Meri so that Robyn can be the legal wife so that he can adopt her children. Move to Flagstaff so that Robyn can be closer to family and the school her son wanted to attend. Become the only house he will live in during quarantine. Have an outsider come and tend the children as it's too much for Robyn to look after her own children even thought his main complaint about the other wives is that they won't stay home and quarantine to his standards.
(and how interesting that next week we see that the nanny and husband who come into his careful household both test positive for Covid).

His family is in shambles.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that the rules were not kodys rules but Robyn’s rules. The rules also don’t apply to him and makes that clear. Janelles mom passed away and he Shockingly goes to the funeral (probably because she’s also his sistermom) and then when he comes back he can take a Covid test and go home to Robyn 2 days later instead of the 10-14 day quarantine. But he couldn’t be bothered to visit Ysabel after being home a month and isolated from her surgery. Janelle also asked for a list of rules that he didn’t even produce until  early fall.

Also he doesn’t need to follow any sort of Covid protocols when he needs help on the land and calls his sons over for them to get some free labor. But had no problem yelling at Truley when Sol and her were playing and got closer than 6 feet. I have to say Janelles sons really are such awesome men thanks to Christine and Janelle. Kody asking them what would they do if their mom got sick and without missing a beat both are like we’ll be the ones who’ll take care of her. Garrison was like I’ll quit my job if I have too, to be able to take care of mom. Kody in total disbelief No that’s the wrong answer I’ll be the one to take care of her and then I’ll be the one who brings Covid to another wives family. His own sons know that he’s not going to be there in a time of need and it completely blindsided him. The worst part was when Gabe very honestly opened up to him and was crying and Kody’s response was to pitch a fit about how everyone should follow his rules and ran away. Gabe was very mature and expressed himself emotionally in a intelligent manner. Kody’s response was to demand Obedience and run away as fast as he could. It’s heartbreaking to see that Gabe still has hope that Kody isn’t going to be a narcissistic jack@ss. While simultaneously realizing that he doesn’t even register on kodys radar as being a priority in his life. It’s sad because he wants a relationship with his father and Kody has made it clear that he doesn’t. 

kodys reunion with Robyn reminded me of when Christine was in labor with Truley and instead of rushing to the hospital Kody was more interested in kissing Robyn before they were married and against their “rules’’.


----------



## rockhollow




----------



## Lavendera

pixiejenna said:


> That’s why he’s so cruel to his wives. He needs them to leave him in order for him to keep his kingdom in the afterlife because they were the ones at fault for the failure. If he leaves his wives then he looses his kingdom, it would also mean he has to take blame for things not working out and he’s such a narcissist it can never be his fault for having several failed marriages. Sometimes I wonder if Meri stays out of spite, because she knows that he wants her gone but can’t tell her to leave. Her sticking around inhibits his ability to live monogamously with Sobyn.


It sounds like that is correct as on the show last night he told the interviewer that in his religion he can’t leave.


----------



## rockhollow

Even though I applaud Meri if her reason for staying is to torment Kody, the price she's paying it too high.
The unbelievably cruel things he says about Meri is shocking. 
I believe we are seeing more of the Brown's family true feeling coming out with every season.
Kody wanted to be on this show, and created this wonderful poly family to portray on the show, when that wasn't really the true family.

And now that the family is falling apart, he now wants to say that he didn't really feel any affection for any of the wives but Robyn.
So in short, he only wanted them to bear children for him, and the family connections they brought to him.

You could see that he was even was angry with the host whenever she asked hard questions or queried his responses that comply with his views.
This man excpects women to just obey and believe anything he says.

No one but Robyn believes his lies.


----------



## pixiejenna

They definitely are showing the realities of plural marriage more now than ever before. The thing about Meri staying IMO out of spite is a double edged sword. She’s grown up in polygamy and her mom was very devote, her mom very much wanted her to stay with Kody. I don’t think that she’ll ever leave for a combination of these reasons. Even with Kody saying that he has no desire for a real relationship with her beyond friendship. I also think that the kids (Robyn’s) are another reason to stay because if she leaves she’ll probably loose all contact with them and she especially loves Sol and Ari. Kind of ironic because she doesn’t really get along well with either Janelles or Christine’s kids.

The part when Kody yelled at the interviewer to take back her comment on abandonment is a glimpse into his true personality and his  narcissistic behavior nothing is ever his fault. I was frustrated that she didn’t push him harder but my guess is she was trying to toe the line without him walking out. My question is how can Meri cheat on you when you divorced her? Also he already admitted that they’re in a rough spot in the marriage before he married Robyn he was al ready checked out before he added wife #4.

The thing I found very telling is Meri saying that they stopped being intimate before wife #4 was added. And Christine basically said that they haven’t been intimate in over 10 years. My guess is after she had Truley he was done with her. So the likelihood of him still being intimate with Janelle is probably non existent. It makes it pretty clear that he’s doing everything he can to make his wives leave him.

OMFG Robyn and her fake crying is so freaking exhausting to watch. Her fake crying and never has she ever shed a tear in the 10+ years. I don’t even think Robyn believes kodys lies but she’s stuck with him 24/7. I think in The beginning of the their marriage she really relished in her a Kody teaming up against the family it was a bonding experience for them. But now she’s stuck with him all the time and his flippant and erratic behavior is overwhelming her. I think that’s why she’s aged so horribly the past few years christine who’s 10 years her senior and is absolutely glowing now that she’s gone. 

Also Kody and Robyn were spotted at a local restaurant both of them had alcohol on the table(which is not allowed in their religion). The pictures where posted online and people had a field day over them. More digging people found out that the day they’re having a romantic dinner is actually his anniversary with Janelle. People have been speculating that Janelle has also left. Because pretty much all of her pictures on SM the past year especially around the holidays are her with the kids and Kody visibility missing from them.


----------



## TC1

Before Covid my cousin saw Kody and Robyn on a trip to Las Vegas. Kody and Robyn were out on a date night and very happy to be out and recognized. The other wives were just a collection of women until Robyn came into the picture. You could tell from the start he was smitten with her and thought she was some hot mama... as (IMO) the other wives had let their appearances go a little. Now they are all frumpy, tired looking and angry. I hope Christine gets out happily and gets some on her humour and light back. It's like leaving a cult..she'll see the brighter side eventually.


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that Kody loved Meri but this love died. They were very flirtatious the first season and enjoyed their company. I think that once Sol was born Kody was done with Meri. Especially when Robyn came in with her fake offer to be a surrogate for Meri. Meri kind of hemmed and hawed over in and when she decided she wanted to do it Kody decided no. I think Robyn offered to make herself look good in his eyes fully knowing that he wouldn’t allow it. Kody never loved Janelle or Christine ever. I think that Kody likes Janelle and mostly because she’s the most low maintenance of the wife’s she basically doesn’t require him to do anything for her. Kody never liked Christine I think he only married her because he needed a third wife to get his own cray cray heaven/planet. She also came from a highly prominent polygamist family making her polygamous royalty. This would also help raise his status in the community.


----------



## TC1

pixiejenna said:


> I think that Kody loved Meri but this love died. They were very flirtatious the first season and enjoyed their company. I think that once Sol was born Kody was done with Meri. Especially when Robyn came in with her fake offer to be a surrogate for Meri. Meri kind of hemmed and hawed over in and when she decided she wanted to do it Kody decided no. I think Robyn offered to make herself look good in his eyes fully knowing that he wouldn’t allow it. Kody never loved Janelle or Christine ever. I think that Kody likes Janelle and mostly because she’s the most low maintenance of the wife’s she basically doesn’t require him to do anything for her. Kody never liked Christine I think he only married her because he needed a third wife to get his own cray cray heaven/planet. She also came from a highly prominent polygamist family making her polygamous royalty. This would also help raise his status in the community.


IIRC Janelle was the biggest bread winner when the show first started filming and they had to "flee" Utah. I'm sure that kept her in Kody's good graces before the show came along.


----------



## pixiejenna

She liked to play it off like she was a breadwinner I don’t know if she made the most money they have always been squirrley about money. I think that she enjoyed working because it got her out of the house and off of mom duty. She rather go to work 8 hours a day and come home and Christine made dinner and watched the kids ect. She didn’t have to deal with things like cooking, cleaning, watching the kids 24/7 because she was at work. Kody worked sales but has always been vague about what he dose. With sales you don’t have a steady income so having others working with a stable income definitely helps.


----------



## rockhollow

With these 'one on one's' we are seeing more of the real dynamics of the Brown Family, not the one created by Kody for this television show.
His one big happy family is not reality.
And I think we are only seeing a small slip of the Brown Family.
Not that I haven't always seen Kody as a tyrant, but seeing his strange and egotistical opinions on the one on one just continues to show his warped views. 
Again in this episode you could see he was often angry when the questions being asked by the host called his running of this family to task. He often controlled it, but you could see it simmering under the surface. Kody does not like his decisions questioned - especially by a woman.

This week Kody makes it clear that he's not in love with Jennelle and sounds like it is another friendship situation. So is he in a plural marriage or just with Robyn?
Sobbin Robyn was hard to take in this episode.


----------



## pixiejenna

Robyn and her fake crying and not a single freaking tear. She clearly doesn’t want to answer the questions so she fakes cries to try to get out of it. I has been made very clear that Kody is monogamous with Robyn and his other baby mamas have been tossed aside basically since the show started. I think that Kody’s true narcissistic personality is now on full display for us. I think that it was always there and he was just being charismatic for the camera he really wants us to believe the image that he’s been trying to sell us for 10 years. I still believe that he’s trying to get his other wives to leave him and this is why he’s so sh!tty towards them.

Another thing that pissed me off is when Robyn said that Christine and Kody aren’t divorced in her mind because they never had it dissolved by their church. Christine is so woke to the cult she grew up in and is like I haven’t been a part of the church for years, why would I go to them to seek dissolvent of my marriage by people who don’t mean anything to me. I think it’s also telling that if she hasn’t been a part of the church for years it proves that the family as a whole are not practicing at all my guess is they stopped shortly after moving to Vegas. Another thing to note it’s speculated that Christine is wearing red as a act of defiance because in their faith red is a banned color for women.


----------



## shiba

Bumping this thread, ran across a new episode last night where Christine tells Kody she is leaving. She basically said everything that everyone else has been seeing. Kody reinforced how much of a d-bag he really is.


----------



## rockhollow

I told myself I was not going to watch this messy show another season, but here I am, lured back to it.  
But after seeing to trailer, I really wanted to see Christine confront Kody.
And I was so pleased to see the way that Christine handles Kody. She's finished and wouldn't be gaslighted into believing any of Kody's BS. I was delightful to see how irritated Kody was getting in that Christine is just done with all his crap.
Nothing that man said has any truth.
And the gaul of his to make up that wild, farfetched scenario that Christine would hook up with some devilish con man and then try and take Kody's money! What a jerk.

Now if only Jeannine was wise up and kick Kody to the curb.
No hope for Mary.

I think finally we are hearing much more of the truth about the Brown family from Christine.


----------



## pixiejenna

My favorite part was when Kody said he doesn’t want her running around telling the country that he’s a bad man. Bless his heart he’s way too self involved to realize he’s shown us how he’s a bad man by neglecting his kids for 10+ years and favors Robyn’s crotch goblins over all of the others combined. Christine was a freaking boss in how she handled him having his man tantrum. She was very clearly done at that point. We are finally seeing some of the real brown family now not the play happy polygamists for the camera browns. I expect to see a lot more gaslighting from him for the rest of the season. Kody’s abuse in front of the camera can only make me wonder how truely awful he is off camera. I wish that TLC would have added a disclaimer with a DV hotline to the episode.

 I’m glad that Truley is now surrounded by family in Utah. I think that the main reason why Kody didn’t want Christine to move to Utah is because she has a support system in her family and friends there. That’s a huge threat to him, if he’s able to keep her in flagstaff she’s isolated from her support system. I also think that he had vested interest in her staying because if/when she started dating he could involve himself and ruin the relationships. He can’t meddle in her potential future relationships if she’s out of state. I also love how he instantly believes that she’s going to run out and get married right away. After being married to him she probably needs a long freaking break to work though the trauma she’s been though. 

It’s rumored that that Janelle has also left him. I don’t really buy it and think it’s more of a build up a SL for the show they’re trying to drum up interest in. The speculation is based on her social media posts haven’t included a picture of Kody in over a year and she is visiting with Christine a lot.


----------



## Materielgrrl

I can't turn the channel away from this show this season.  Go Christine!  run, go.  I think its clear Kody is only hurt because he is loosing something, not someone, because he never really loved Christine, their marriage was transactional with his standing in their church.

The crap Kody says and the Robyn's faulty memory that helps her defend him...  It's clear he favors her, and he stays there the most, so she is getting the brunt of his anger over Christine leaving him.  When  he's not waxing poetic on Christine for us to view...


----------



## pixiejenna

Team queen Christine all the way. The amount of abuse we’re seeing this season is insane and if this is how he’s acting in front of the camera I can only imagine how much worse it is off camera. Kody doesn’t care about Christine at all he cares about control he’s lost control and that’s why he’s pitching man tantrums. If Christine stayed in Flagstaff then he can continue to intervene in her life moving to Utah prevents that. Him demanding 50/50 custody of Truley is just another means to control Christine. If he wanted to spend that much time he’d be doing it already he’s not. The way that Kody is dragging all of his adult kids into his divorce while bashing Christine shows how awful of a person he is. Kody and Robyn both love to rewrite history like when she erased his kids and wives and had the drawn of him with her kids with Kody as babies. That trait of hers must have really rubbed off on him.


----------



## PurseUOut

I can't believe Meri divorced Kody for Robyn and gave her home sell proceeds for her to buy her mansion. Only for Kody to say he doesn't care if Meri finds another man and leaves. Hopefully she is smart enough to have the B&B in her name only.

It's also interesting how Janelle said the family financials could have paid off Coyote Pass but were spent on "other things". I wonder what those were - Kody's Tesla or he and Robyn's Rolex watches to name a few.


----------



## PurseUOut

Kody wants 5 lots for Robyns kids to build their houses on.


----------



## pixiejenna

Kody doesn’t care about Meri at all but he’ll miss her income if she walks who else is going to find his lifestyle? I think that the B&B is only in Meri’s name because the family refused to help her by investing in it. I think that her mom might have been on the loan or was somehow involved in Meri buying it maybe contributed to the down payment. Then the family is all Pikachu face when she buys it without them and then are angry that they don’t have any input in how to run it.

I also wonder where the family money has gone too. Robyns home looks like it belongs on hoarders I think that’s the real reason why the don’t film inside her home. The windows are cluttered with crap, they have a trailer on the driveway which is probably also filled with junk, and next to the trailer they have literal piles of junk. For as much as Janelle likes to tout herself as a business savvy woman she has proven that she isn’t. I think that a big part of her buying the trailer is so she would have something in her name if she left Kody that he couldn’t weasel his hands and try to steal from her. Christine had a home, Robyn has a home and is on 3/4ths of CP, Meri has the B&B and probably the most liquid cash on hand. Janelle only has her name on 2/4th of CP and it;s not even 100% hers both plots she’s on has others on it too.

I also believe that Kody wants to split the lots into 5 for Robyn’s 5 kids to each get a slice. Interestingly enough I read somewhere some of the land is not buildable because of a pipline going though it, you can’t build over it or within 60 feet of it. And you also can’t build near the “pond” either. I don’t even think at this point they can then do anything other than sell coyote pass at this point. They can’t afford to build, Kody apparently went around to contractors in the area and offered them airtime on the show in lieu of payment lmao and they all declined his offer.


----------



## rockhollow

I'm sad to admit that I have been watching this show for 17 seasons, but have to say the best part of the whole saga has been Christine leaving and saying 'Just F-off' to Kody.
And if things continue to go well, Janelle won't be far behind her.


----------



## pixiejenna

There’s a lot of speculation that Janelle has also left Kody. If so my guess is they’re going to put it in the next season which they’re filming currently. I think that now that Christine has left Janelle has become the new Christine. Kody needs someone to blame for everything wrong in his life so she’s next in line because besides Robyn she’s his only other wife. He doesn’t even mention Meri and when he dose it is very stoic like she can move away, she can get remarried, ect. He actually admitted that the only reason why he keeps her around is he needs her to help pay off the property and without her he couldn’t do it. I also found it ironic when Robyn talks about how they helped Christine buy her home and raise the kids, blah, blah, blah. The one who lives in a million dollar home, who doesn’t work, and has had a nanny the entire time clearly helped Christine a lot lol. Then they cut to Meri who flat out drops the bomb that her profit off her AZ home went to the downpayment of Robyn’s home. convenient how Robyn left that part out, typical of her rewriting history as usual.


----------

